# Consultorio de derecho laboral.



## atika (19 May 2015)

Hola a todos:

IMPORTANTE DESDE EL 02/11/2020 NO PUEDO COMPROMETERME A RESPONDER A LAS CONSULTAS. RAZONES EN LA PD7.

Como de un tiempo a esta parte cada vez veo a la gente más quemada y pidiendo ayuda en su trabajo, me he decidido a abrir este hilo a modo de consultorio de derecho laboral para que, a mi buen saber y entender, poder ayudar a la gente en sus consultas laborales.

Normas básicas:

Obviamente si queréis que os de una consulta como especialista a modo de dictamen de 30 folios, lo lleváis crudo.

Tampoco acepto encargos laborales puesto que mi actual puesto de trabajo me lo impide.

Resuelvo dudas de derecho laboral general, si la duda es de interpretación de tu convenio, se siente.

No soy dios y me puedo equivocar; en el foro hay juristas mucho mejores que yo que a lo mejor tienen un criterio distinto, si me haces una consulta, y me equivoco, y por mi culpa tienes problemas: ajo y agua.

Si solo vienes a llorar o a constatar que tienes un derecho que ya sabías que tenías, pero que no tienes los cojones para reclamar o denunciar, ahórrate la consulta y deja mi tiempo para alguien que si lo necesite.


A partir de aquí: Se admiten preguntas. Si os puedo ayudar bienvenido sea.

Un saludo a todos.

PD: para los moderadores: Gracias por la chincheta.

PD2: Edito el 6 de sep 2015 para añadir que soy abogado laboralista. (alguien lo preguntó y no lo había señalado)

PD7:

Hola todos:
De un tiempo a esta parte ha pasado lo que me suponía que tarde o temprano iba a pasar.: No puedo atender como se debiera este humilde consultorio de derecho laboral.
Estoy teletrabajando, algunos días más de lo que debiera, y cuando acabo lo último que me apetece es ponerme a serguir trabajando aquí.
Hubo momentos que pude llevar el consultorio desde el trabajo, lo cual ayudaba bastante, porque en situaciones de baja carga de trabajo antes que estar sin hacer nada, respondía vuestras dudas y me servía como aprendizaje. Ahora tengo que robarle tiempo a mi vida personal para atender vuestras consultas.
Son más de 5 años atendiendoos de manera altruista, pero ya no puedo dedicaros todo el tiempo que debiera.
Además, sabeis que los pasos por los foros suelen ser temporales, y yo, a pesar de mis 12 años aquí, cada vez entro menos. Sigo entrando, pero cada vez escribo menos y leo más. Creo que hubo épocas que si no hubiese sido por los post de @AYN RANDiano2 me hubiese ido del foro... Si es que en 12 años ni @calopez me ha dado un thanks. .
Agradecimiento expreso a @Eshpañavabien por haberme ayudado tanto y con buen critero.
Dejo el consultorio pero no me voy. Volveré a contestar cuando pueda, pero no debeis de esperar una respuesta por mi parte como sucedía antes.
Vuestras consultas me han enseñado mucho, al igual espero que os hayan enseñado mis respuestas.
Y por último deciros lo de siempre: No preguntéis en foros si es urgente, ante la duda acudid a un abogado laboralista. 50€ hoy os pueden hacer ganar 50000€ mañana. Si no escatimáis para ir al médico, no escatimeis para ir a un letrado.
Un saludo a todos los foreros.


PD3: No doy criterios sobre honorarios ni entro a valorar si lo que te han cobrado sea justo. Aquí no se habla de dinero.

PD4: Tampoco doy porcentajes de ganar o perder un asunto.

PD 5: Recuerda que aunque soy abogado, esta respuesta no sustituye la necesaria visita a otro letrado aportando documentación, y en caso de duda hacerle caso a él que para eso tiene la documentación delante.

PD6: Lo que hago es de manera altruista y sin comisión, pero la verdad me duele como varios foreros tras responder sus dudas ni me dan un thanks. No hago esto para coleccionar thanks, pero un mínimo detalle con alguien que te ayuda no está mal. Es de bien nacido ser agradecido.


----------



## atika (21 May 2015)

Voy a usar este segundo post mio para hacer un resumen de los temas tratados y en qué hilo están para haceros más fácil la consulta:

Aquí podréis aprender entre otras cosas:

#19 Qué es la garantía de indemnidad; Plazo para interponer una reclamación de cantidad, y qué puedes reclamar.

#34 Si tengo que devolver una indemnización en el caso de que me readmitan.

#34 Como firmar un finiquito y las consecuencias de hacerlo imprudentemente.

#43 Qué es el derecho a la ocupación efectiva del puesto de trabajo y la posibilidad de extinción indemnizada del puesto de trabajo.

#51 Qué puedes hacer si haces más de 80 horas extra al año.

#61 Si puedo cobrar en 12 o 14 pagas.

#69 Dónde mirar qué convenio te corresponde.

#81 Saber si computa la antigüedad para la empresa en la que trabajas si antes has trabajado para la misma pero a través de una ETT.

#86 y #108 Cuáles son los indicios por los que se considera que existe cesión ilegal de trabajadores.

#89 Cuántos días se pueden trabajar seguidos sin descansar.

#90 Cuándo se le puede exigir responsabilidad civil a la empresa.

#96 Que no existe el expediente laboral. (LEYENDA URBANA 1)

#103 Qué hacer ante la firma de un contrato mercantil y las consecuencias del mismo.

#115 Los requisitos para que se considere que existe un grupo de empresas.

#122 Si habiendo firmado una cláusula de confidencialidad puedes demandar a tu empresa.

#132 Cuándo un complemento personal puede ser absorbible.

#137 Qué hacer si estas dado de alta en autónomos y tus ingresos son muy bajos.

#149 Qué pasa si me trasladan de centro de trabajo en la misma localidad. Y además encontrarás un enlace con información sobre traslados y desplazamientos temporales. (Qué es cada uno, requisitos, diferencias, plazos...)

#163 Qué es y cómo combatir la movilidad funcional.

#170 Si es posible la movilidad en un grupo de empresas.

#187 La duración máxima de un contrato de obra y servicio.

#190 Si puedo trabajar sábados y la aplicación para ello de una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo (art 41 ET)

#195 Cuando está en fraude un contrato de obra y servicio.

#196 Quién ha de probar los hechos que te imputan en caso de sanción.

#199 Cuanto se cobra de indemnización por la extinción de un contrato temporal.

#210 (A través de enlaces externos):
- El régimen jurídico de las sociedades unipersonales.
- Como es el proceso de un despido colectivo.
- Si puedes grabar conversaciones.
- Cuales son los principales delitos contra los trabajadores.

#214 Qué pasa si un día de mis vacaciones cae en festivo.

#228 Calculadora de indemnizaciones en caso de despido.

#230 Las comisiones son salario y como tal deben cotizar y contar a efectos de indemnización por despido.

#234 Cuándo me tienen que hacer indefinido por concatenación de contratos y cuándo demandar.

#244 Características del contrato en prácticas.

#257 La concatenación de contratos en el computo de la antigüedad.

#256 Qué son las horas complementarias.

#288 Que no se pierde el paro si no lo pido en 15 días (pero si se penaliza) (LEYENDA URBANA 2)

#285 Qué pasa si quitan el complemento de antigüedad que vengo percibiendo del convenio.

#299 Qué hacer para que te echen.

#300 Que para cobrar el paro da igual que el despido sea procedente o improcedente. (LEYENDA URBANA 3)

#329 Cuestiones diversas sobre las horas extra

#332 Promesa de contrato. Incumplimiento. Daños y perjuicios en el orden social.

#351 Simulador de pensiones de la seguridad social (funciona muy bien, requiere firma digital)

#355 Si me pueden hacer un control de sustancias estupefacientes en el trabajo

#374 Requisitos para la concesión de una reducción de jornada por guarda legal.

#390 y 395 Algunas peculiaridades del trabajo nocturno a turnos.

#398 Cómo se compensa el exceso de horas.

#401 Hasta qué edad se puede solicitar una excedencia por cuidado de hijos menores.

#431 La duración del periodo de prueba.

#445 Qué hacer si la mutua me da el alta y no estoy de acuerdo.

#529 Qué pasa si rechazo la renovación de mi contrato temporal

#544 Si me tienen o no de preavisar el fin de contrato en caso de finalización de contrato temporal.

#571 Que no hay una edad máxima de jubilación en España.

#580 Que sirven en un juicio las grabaciones que yo haga (Con ciertas premisas)

#599 Algunas consideraciones sobre la firma de documentos e información básica sobre el FOGASA. También, como acudir al FOGASA tras haber ganado el juicio (reclamación de cantidad o despido)

#601 Las posibilidades que se te abren si te aplican una modificación sustancial del contrato de trabajo de carácter individual.

#602 Galería de horrores/errores jurídicos.

#611 Sobre los días hábiles y la jornada media promedio.

#613 Sobre las excedencias voluntarias.

#637 Si tienes derecho a cobrar incentivos cuando te has ido de la empresa aunque estos se devenguen a posteriori.

#639 Los requisitos jurisprudenciales que presumen un grupo de empresas y cómo probar los mismos.

#671 Si el pago de la indemnización por despido objetivo es aplazable, y en qué casos.

#698 Si computa la mili para el computo de días cotizados en tú pensión (A través de enlace externo)

#701 Si es compatible el cobro de una pensión por invalidez con un empleo.

#741 Qué se entiende por desplazamiento en el estatuto de los trabajadores a la hora de disfrutar una licencia retribuida.

#745 Qué es o no una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo.

#789 Algunas consideraciones a tener en cuenta para pedir el paro al irte de tu empresa. En especial si te vas de manera voluntaria para iniciar una nueva actividad.

#848 Requisitos para que una cláusula de permanencia por formación sea válida

#882 Qué día te tienen que pagar

#907 Del despido objetivo por quiebra empresarial ficticia y del fraude al fogasa

#972 Cuando tengo que pasar obligatoriamente un reconocimiento médico.

#999 Si tienen que poner a mi disposición la indemnización por despido objetivo al momento de entregar la comunicación.

#1074 Que los contratos de interinidad están exentos de recibir indemnización por finalización del contrato.

#1102 Qué convenio se te ha de aplicar

#1149 Requisitos para estimar una condición más beneficiosa

#1170 Quién tiene derecho a la asistencia sanitaria.

#1452 Que los padres no tienen preferencia a elegir vacaciones porque sus hijos estén en edad escolar. (LEYENDA URBANA 4)


----------



## klenow (21 May 2015)

A modo de sugerencia, estaria bien que marcaras que contenido minimo/datos criticos tiene que tener la consulta. Eso dara fluidez a las respuestas, al no tener que andar preguntando o especulando sobre si se dan o no ciertas condiciones. Por ejemplo, en un consultorio sobre derecho "en alquileres" seria importante decir en que anno se firmo el contrato o si el inmueble es vivienda o un local de uso profesional. En el foro muchas veces se ven preguntas donde faltan tantas cosas esenciales que incluso desaniman a dar una respuesta... 

Buena iniciativa. 

Saludos

PD: a los mods, que tal una chincheta mientras el consultorio tenga actividad? Seria mas facil de encontrar.


----------



## atika (22 May 2015)

Acepto de muy buen agrado la sugerencia, pero dependerá del caso en cuestión no es lo mismo un despido, en que es relevante la antigüedad, que una redución de jornada por guarda legal con concrección horaria. Según vaya viendo así iré pidiendo.
Muchas gracias de todos modos.
Si el moderador pusiese una chincheta me sería más fácil ayudar a la gente, pero bueno, conseguir una chincheta en burbuja es como que te toque la lotería.


----------



## atika (25 May 2015)

última subida y si no lo dejo.


----------



## zumo (25 May 2015)

Hola. Muchas gracias por su ayuda desinteresada.

Animaros ...


----------



## srburbujarra (25 May 2015)

Buenas tardes,
Tengo una micro empresa, necesito contratar a una administrativa.
El sueldo después del primer año sería de 1200€ limpios para ella y el contrato indefinido.
La idea es durante el primer año, pagarle lo mínimo, es decir, si la puedo tener un mes gratis, genial, si durante el resto del año la puedo tener por 300€, genial.

La idea es, asegurarme de que la administrativa vale, y sino vale, echarla sin compromisos y habiendo invertido lo mínimo.

Por otro lado si al sexto mes, por ejemplo, veo que no ha metido la pata lo suficiente como para provocarme una ulcera, la hago fija y paso a pagarle los 1200€.

¿Existe alguna manera de poder hacer lo que pido?


----------



## atika (25 May 2015)

Lo siento no ayudo a explotadores: Si quieres tenerla gratis te buscas a otro. Si hubieses planteado la pregunta desde por ejemplo: quiero pagarla lo mínimo (Cosa lógica) pero que sea legal te diría como hacerlo. Muchas gracias por la consulta.
PD: espero que tu futura empleada lea burbuja.info y ya le diré lo que tiene que hacer para que le pagues dignamente.
PD2: un consejo gratuito: Hay una cosa que se llama convenio de oficinas y depachos leaselo primero, le ahorrará problemas.


----------



## srburbujarra (25 May 2015)

atika dijo:


> Lo siento no ayudo a explotadores: Si quieres tenerla gratis te buscas a otro. Si hubieses planteado la pregunta desde por ejemplo: quiero pagarla lo mínimo (Cosa lógica) pero que sea legal te diría como hacerlo. Muchas gracias por la consulta.
> PD: espero que tu fututa empleada lea burbuja.info y ya le diré lo que tiene que hacer para que la pages dignamente.
> PD2: un consejo gratuito: Hay una cosa que se llama convenio de oficinas y depachos leaselo primero, le ahorrará problemas.



El salario una vez me aseguro que es competente no esta nada mal.
Contratar a alguien para mi es una inversión, así que antes de hacer grandes desembolsos he de asegurarme que es buena.


----------



## putoscm (25 May 2015)

Y a los 6 meses "contratas" a otra porque no te convence.Está todo inventado y hay un período de prueba.


----------



## atika (25 May 2015)

Vete al super pide un jamón y di que lo vas a probar y que si te sale bueno ya vuelves y lo pagas...
Pues eso es lo que estas haciendo con la trabajadora.
Existe una cosa que se llama periodo de prueba, si no te gusta la despides, pero trabajar gratis como que no. :no:


----------



## Castellano (26 May 2015)

http://www.sepe.es/contenidos/que_e...f/pdf_empleo/contrato_indef_emprendedores.pdf

Ahí esta la solución, el contrato Rajoy, indefinido pero con un periodo de prueba de 1 año, o lo que es lo mismo, despido gratuito el primer año
Lo que viene a ser el neolenguaje del PP, un contrato basura temporal subvencionado por el Estado destinado a negreros, que quieren hacer pasar por indefinido para maquillar estadísticas y poder vender desde la SinRazon que aumenta la contratación indefinida 

Qué conste, que estoy en contra, y que si ya estas empezando a pensar en echarla a la calle sin nada, o eres un negrero pesetero, o tu empresa es una mierda que debe desaparecer por no poder hacer frente a una indemnización por despido


----------



## Trabant (26 May 2015)

Muy buen hilo. Aunque ahora mismo no lo necesite, se agradece que haya gente dispuesta a echar una mano de forma altruísta.

Yo le pondría chincheta ya.


----------



## brotes_verdes (26 May 2015)

srburbujarra dijo:


> El salario una vez me aseguro que es competente no esta nada mal.
> Contratar a alguien para mi es una inversión, así que antes de hacer grandes desembolsos he de asegurarme que es buena.



Para estos filosofos simplemente por ser empresario eres un explotador.

Para hacer lo que dices que quieres hacer lo mejor es que vayas a la universidad de tu taifa y solicites un becario que tenga ADE, por ejemplo. No hay relacion laboral entre tu empresa y el becario. Hay un sueldo estipulado y una parte que se lleva la universidad. Esas becas suelen durar hasta 9 meses


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 May 2015)

Eso es, becaria para ver qué tal va. Incluso se la paga una ayuda y se cotiza por ella.

Si estás conforme la haces un contrato en prácticas, y a los 2 años la haces fija.


----------



## srburbujarra (26 May 2015)

Las dos ultimas respuestas son muy buenas.
Preguntare en un par de universidades y centros de FP.


----------



## lordloki (26 May 2015)

Buenas atika,

mis preguntas son relativas a la cesión ilegal de trabajadores.
Actualmente estoy en un puesto subcontratado (desde hace 9 años) que se ciñe muy muy bien a la definición de cesión ilegal (He pasado por varias subcontratas estando en el mismo puesto y tengo recopilados correos y pruebas). Mis dudas serían:

- En caso de ganar y solicitar quedarme con la empresa cliente, ¿esta me podría dar la indemnización por despido sin llegar ni siquiera a trabajar ni un día para ella?. Mi intención sería una vez ganado el juicio solicitar la reducción de jornada por cuidado de hijos para de esta manera evitar represalias al principio. Pero esto no lo podría hacer si me despide directamente.

- En caso de solicitar indemnización por diferencias salariales, etc, ¿sería sólo por el último año trabajado o lo podría extender desde el primer año que empecé a trabajar para ellos?

Gracias por todo


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 May 2015)

lordloki dijo:


> Buenas atika,
> 
> mis preguntas son relativas a la cesión ilegal de trabajadores.
> Actualmente estoy en un puesto subcontratado (desde hace 9 años) que se ciñe muy muy bien a la definición de cesión ilegal (He pasado por varias subcontratas estando en el mismo puesto y tengo recopilados correos y pruebas). Mis dudas serían:
> ...



Una vez en la empresa te puede despedir, con la consiguiente indemnización.

Las reclamaciones derivadas de la relación laboral que no tengan otro plazo establecido pueden hacerse de los últimos 12 meses trabajados, correcto.


----------



## atika (26 May 2015)

lordloki dijo:


> Buenas atika,
> 
> mis preguntas son relativas a la cesión ilegal de trabajadores.
> Actualmente estoy en un puesto subcontratado (desde hace 9 años) que se ciñe muy muy bien a la definición de cesión ilegal (He pasado por varias subcontratas estando en el mismo puesto y tengo recopilados correos y pruebas). Mis dudas serían:
> ...



Hola Lord: Si puedes probarlo y lo ves tan claro adelante. Tengo que diferir de la respuesta de España va bien porque la considero incorrecta. No te pueden despedir por reclamar (por poder pueden pero sería un despido nulo):

Existe una cosa que se llama garantia de indemnidad, no viene como tal en el ET, pero el TC dice que: 

_"El derecho a la tutela judicial efectiva no solo se satisface mediante la actuación de los jueces y tribunales, sino tambien a través de la garantía de indemnidad, que significa que del ejercicio de la acción judicial o de actos preparatorios o previos a estas, no pueden surgir consecuencias perjudiciales en el ámbito de las relaciones públicas o privadas para la persona que los protagoniza. En el ámbito de las relaciones laborales, la garantía de indemnidad se traduce en la imposibilidad de adoptar medidas de represalia derivadas de las actuaciones del trabajador encaminadas a obtener la tutela de sus derechos"_ STC 14/1993

Con lo cual si reclamas y al día siguiente sin trabajar un solo día te despiden, a ver como prueba la empresa que no te despide como represalia. Es un indicio más que claro para que se abra un procedimiento de despido nulo por vulneración de derechos fundamentales, y ya sabes lo que pasa en ese momento si se gana:
- Readmisión.
+ Indemnización por vuneración de derechos fundamentales.
+ Salarios de tramitación. (que en este caso si existen)

Para responder a la segunda parte de tu pregunta:

Las reclamaciones de cantidad solo son posibles con respecto a las cantidades dejadas de percibir en el último año.

Hay una peculiaridad procesal que os la voy a explicar aquí para que lo tengais claro por si quereis dilatar el asunto en el tiempo:

día 1 (deduda) día 365 (reclamación de la deuda del día 1). una vez que se ha reclamado: Plazo para interponer demanda en los juzgados: un año más como máximo. Ahora día 719. Papeleta de conciliación en el Servicio de Mediación Arbitraje y Conciliación, reclamando la cantidad.

Pero mucho ojito. A nadie le suele interesar dilatar porque en caso de insolvencia el fogasa solo te va a pagar si pusiste la demanda dentro del plazo inicial de los 12 meses.

Un último apunte según el art 29 ET cuando se paga una cantidad salarial con retraso esta automáticamente lleva el 10% de intereses por mora salarial. Esta deuda ha de ser vencida, incontrovertida, exigible y deteminada. (bueno, esto ya lo pedirá tu abogado en la demanda. pedir es gratis, si no te lo conceden pues mala suerte)
Y ojo, si se retrasan en pagar una vez que han sido condenados, podría generarse mora procesal art 576 LEC. Pero esto es más complicado para explicarlo aquí en un foro básico. Tu abogado te explicará cuando llegue el caso y si se sucediese.

Un saludo y gracias por la pregunta: La primera que respondo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 May 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola Lord: Si puedes probarlo y lo ves tan claro adelante. Tengo que diferir de la respuesta de España va bien porque la considero incorrecta. No te pueden despedir por reclamar (por poder pueden pero sería un despido nulo):
> 
> Existe una cosa que se llama garantia de indemnidad, no viene como tal en el ET, pero el TC dice que:
> 
> ...



Estoy conforme con la garantía de indemnidad que le asiste, pero como la empresa pueda demostrar la procedencia del despido... pues eso.


----------



## atika (26 May 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Estoy conforme con la garantía de indemnidad que le asiste, pero como la empresa pueda demostrar la procedencia del despido... pues eso.



Esa es la madre del cordero, en el caso descrito, si no has trabajado ningún día y te despiden nulidad. Si el primer día coges un bate de béisbol y le abres la cabeza al director: a la calle y sin dinero porque es procedente.
La ventaja: la presunción juega a tu favor.
Un saludo.


----------



## Viernes_negro (27 May 2015)

Esos Thanks hostias, que thankeáis cualquier chorrada y a un tío que viene a perder el tiempo para ayudar a la peña le racaneáis un pvto thanks.


----------



## lordloki (27 May 2015)

Muchas gracias atika y Eshpañavabien ya me va quedando mas claro como dirigir mi futuro .

Os debo una, si necesitáis asesoramiento sobre diseño/mantenimiento de aviones no tenéis nada mas que mandarme un mensaje.

Una última/s pregunta si me permitís :fiufiu::

- Si me despiden de la subcontrata, me indemnizan, denuncio por cesión y gano (pasandome al cliente), entonces tendría que devolver la indemnización a la subcontrata?

Tengo la duda de si denunciar estando contratado por la subcontrata o esperar a que me despidan y luego denunciar ya que en este caso creo que no habría salarios de tramitación (por eso pregunto lo de la indemnización para de algún modo compensar).

P.S. Edito por culpa de mi dislexia no diagnosticada


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (27 May 2015)

Es "atika", no "akita", al segundo nunca le he visto ayudar a nadie 

Al hilo de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores ¿es vox populi que se permite sistemáticamente porque hay permisividad política? Todas absolutamente todas las "consultoras" basan su negocio en ella y desde hace 15 años prácticamente nadie ha entrado en una empresa de informática sin algún nivel de subcontratación. Pero hay que ir denunciando caso por caso... se ve una prevaricación clara en que no acaben con ellas.


----------



## lordloki (27 May 2015)

Cierto, corregido. gracias

Donde yo estoy puedo afirmar que aproximadamente el 80% del edificio (unas 50-60 personas) donde desarrollo mi trabajo se encuentra claramente bajo cesión ilegal. Otra cosa es que alguien tenga pensado denunciar (creo que soy el único), ya sabeis: vas a perder, aunque ganes te van a echar, luego jamas vas a volver a encontrar trabajo, etc.

Yo se de bastantes casos ganados, incluso de grupos de 100-150 personas, que denunciaron en conjunto y los tuvieron que admitir. Pero también es cierto que todo está muy tapado, tanto el cliente como las subcontratas lo ocultan y te tienes que ir enterando, boca a boca, con los compañeros/amigos que vas haciendo en el cliente después de tantos años.



yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Es "atika", no "akita", al segundo nunca le he visto ayudar a nadie
> 
> Al hilo de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores ¿es vox populi que se permite sistemáticamente porque hay permisividad política? Todas absolutamente todas las "consultoras" basan su negocio en ella y desde hace 15 años prácticamente nadie ha entrado en una empresa de informática sin algún nivel de subcontratación. Pero hay que ir denunciando caso por caso... se ve una prevaricación clara en que no acaben con ellas.


----------



## moris (27 May 2015)

lordloki dijo:


> Cierto, corregido. gracias
> 
> Donde yo estoy puedo afirmar que aproximadamente el 80% del edificio (unas 50-60 personas) donde desarrollo mi trabajo se encuentra claramente bajo cesión ilegal. Otra cosa es que alguien tenga pensado denunciar (creo que soy el único), ya sabeis: vas a perder, aunque ganes te van a echar, luego jamas vas a volver a encontrar trabajo, etc.
> 
> Yo se de bastantes casos ganados, incluso de grupos de 100-150 personas, que denunciaron en conjunto y los tuvieron que admitir. Pero también es cierto que todo está muy tapado, tanto el cliente como las subcontratas lo ocultan y te tienes que ir enterando, boca a boca, con los compañeros/amigos que vas haciendo en el cliente después de tantos años.



Está todo tapado porque los trabajadores son cobardes y tienen miedo.

Yo demandé a mi subcontrata y algunos me trataban con miedo. Gente con la que sigo hablando que está dentro me dice que es como una "leyenda Urbana" dentro de la empresa: "hubo alguien que demandó y le echaron, etc", y como la gente es sumisa y cobarde tragan.

A mis propios compañeros les intentaron engañar diciendo que me habían despedido con disciplinario o procedente, algo así cuando fue improcedente y con más días de los legales de indemnización.


----------



## brotes_verdes (27 May 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Es "atika", no "akita", al segundo nunca le he visto ayudar a nadie
> 
> Al hilo de la cesión ilegal de trabajadores ¿es vox populi que se permite sistemáticamente porque hay permisividad política? Todas absolutamente todas las "consultoras" basan su negocio en ella y desde hace 15 años prácticamente nadie ha entrado en una empresa de informática sin algún nivel de subcontratación. Pero hay que ir denunciando caso por caso... se ve una prevaricación clara en que no acaben con ellas.



Es que las propias administraciones publicas tienen a muchos informaticos en estado de cesion ilegal.

Y no solo eso. En el principado de Asturias hubo problemas porque se permitia que en puestos de trabajo para la administracion donde en los pliegos de condiciones se exigia el titulo de ingenieria tecnica en informatica se pusiese a esos ingenerios tecnicos como auxiliares administrativos.

Al final se decidio permitir eso.


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 May 2015)

*¿Qué es un "finiquito negativo"? *¿Por qué tengo que pagar yo el finiquito? ¿Es legal esto?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 May 2015)

lordloki dijo:


> Muchas gracias atika y Eshpañavabien ya me va quedando mas claro como dirigir mi futuro .
> 
> Os debo una, si necesitáis asesoramiento sobre diseño/mantenimiento de aviones no tenéis nada mas que mandarme un mensaje.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, es que debes demandar a todas las empresas implicadas en el proceso, no por partes: litisconsorcio pasivo.

Porque si no metes a la cesionaria en la demanda luego no puedes ir a por ellos.

Es más: debes plantear la cesión ilegal *cuando la relación laboral está viva*, no después del despido -> A efectos de apelar a tu garantía de indemnidad, dado que en caso de demanda por despido a ambas empresas, no daría lugar a la nulidad sino a la improcedencia como mucho.

Si no me equivoco.

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 13:10 ----------




Asurbanipal dijo:


> *¿Qué es un "finiquito negativo"? *¿Por qué tengo que pagar yo el finiquito? ¿Es legal esto?



Puede ser, si has incumplido el preaviso legal por dimisión, o si has disfrutado todas las vacaciones del año y te has marchado antes... te lo van a descontar del finiquito y puede salir negativo.


----------



## moris (27 May 2015)

Una pregunta Atika,

En TIC es muy común que cuando se termine el proyecto en el que estás, la empresa te mande a tu consultora. La mayoría de las consultoras no tiene proyectos propios porque sólo sirven para subcontratar y te tienen en una sala sin hacer nada durante semanas, si no encuentran cómo colocarte te echan.

¿Es legal que te tengan sin hacer nada obligándote a ir a una sala cutre de la empresa?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 May 2015)

Tienes derecho no solo al puesto de trabajo, si no a la ocupación efectiva, esto es la obligación por parte de la empresa de proporcionar al trabajador un trabajo de modo real y adecuado.


----------



## moris (27 May 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Tienes derecho no solo al puesto de trabajo, si no a la *ocupación efectiva*, esto es la obligación por parte de la empresa de proporcionar al trabajador un trabajo de modo real y adecuado.




Buscando con ese término ya salen más cosas, muchas gracias.

Entonces si te tienen así se puede pedir la finalización del contrato ¿improcedente?

¿Habría que llamar a una inspección de trabajo en ese caso?


Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 May 2015)

Claro que puedes poner demanda de extinción indemnizada del contrato por incumplimiento del empresario (no dar ocupación efectiva), cantidad la de un despido improcedente.


----------



## atika (27 May 2015)

lordloki dijo:


> Muchas gracias atika y Eshpañavabien ya me va quedando mas claro como dirigir mi futuro .
> 
> Os debo una, si necesitáis asesoramiento sobre diseño/mantenimiento de aviones no tenéis nada mas que mandarme un mensaje.
> 
> ...



A ver, como bien te ha respondido Eshpañavabien, amén de que hay que denunciar a las dos empresas, hay que distinguir demanda antes y después del despido:
a) Antes del despido, en este caso si te despiden nada más demandar, si podrías alegar vulneración de derechos fundamentales y tendrias la opción de reingreso.
b) después del despido, en este caso solo tendrias derecho al dinero que te correspondiese y, claro está, en caso de que tu despido fuese improcedente.

Respecto al tema de la indemnización: Si, tendrías que devolver la indemnización si eres readmitido; Lo cual no impide que cobres tus salarios de tramitación, y tu indemnización por vulneración de derechos fundamentales.

Con lo cual, consejo: denuncia antes.
Un saludo.

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 21:14 ----------




Asurbanipal dijo:


> *¿Qué es un "finiquito negativo"? *¿Por qué tengo que pagar yo el finiquito? ¿Es legal esto?



Efectivamente, el finiquito puede ser negativo. Ello puede suceder , bien porque la empresa te hubiese adelantado salarios, bien por falta de preavisos (siempre y cuando le haya producido un perjuicio real a la empresa) o mismamente porque tuvieses un cláusula de permanencia que te estás saltando, el finiquito puede salirte a pagar.

Pero de nuevo he de discrepar parcialmente con Eshpañavabien respecto a un punto: Nunca podrán descontarme dinero de las vacaciones si es la empresa la que ha finiquitado la relación laboral ni aún por despido procedente. Solo se puede descontar por este caso, cuando la empresa pueda demostrar que tu escogiste tu fecha de vacaciones y con mala fe, es decir que las pediste en esa fecha para irte después. Dice la jurisprudencia _"El exceso del periodo disfrutado de vacaciones, en relación con la anualidad transcurrida hasta el cese contractual, no es un crédito del empresario frene al trabajador compensable con la liquidación final_" TSJ Aragón 31/10/2007.

Respecto al finiquito propiamente dicho:

Que hacer para firmar un finiquito SIEMPRE. firmar "no conforme, pendiente de revisar, y PENDIENTE DE COBRO"

¿Porque? 

Porque puedes "perder" el derecho a reclamar en caso de error o que haya cantidades pendientes. (no se incluye aquí el mero error númerico).

Y me explico bien clarito: El derecho a reclamar no lo pierdes nunca: Artículo 24 CE. Pero la demanda la puedes perder si el finiquito de manera CLARA E INEQUÍVOCA tiene un VALOR LIBERATORIO. 

Hay cientos de casos en la jurisprudencia matizando esto:
- No se libera del abono la empresa, de los conceptos no incluidos en el finiquito.
- Se pueden reclamar deudas no conocidas, como por ejemplo la parte proporcional de los incentivos. ej: se liquidan a final de año, tu estuviste seis meses pero hasta el final no pudiste conocerlos.
- Los vicios de la voluntad privan del valor liberatorio al finiquito.

La clave es la voluntad: si por medio del finiquito el trabajador, de mutuo acuerdo con la empresa (o de manera unilateral) decide la extinción de su relación laboral, ese finiquito sería válido.

Añado: Y pendiente de cobro, porque si no te han pagado, y en la hoja de finiquito que nadie se lee, pone que te lo están abonando en mano y firmas, pues bye bye finiquito. Si te pagan en mano: Obligatorio contar el dinero antes de firmar. (agradeceréis este último consejo creerme)


----------



## catalanonce (27 May 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMB-SgTERnY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMB-SgTERnY


----------



## lordloki (28 May 2015)

Muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2015)

Sobre contratos de trabajo a tanto alzado entre editorial-autor para un tiempo determinado. Durante ese tiempo, la editorial recibe por la obra 8 millones de euros netos (documentado); al autor le pagó 40.000 €. Antes de los diez años reglamentarios, el autor solicita al editor revisión para un pago equitativo. La editorial dice que considera que no procede. Si no hay acuerdo, se supone que debe decidir un juez.

La pregunta es (bueno, las preguntas son):

¿Decide un juez sin que haya juicio? ¿Correspondería presentar una demanda o cómo se haría? ¿En qué juzgado, en el de los social o en cuál?

Si el autor quiere romper el contrato general (no el anexo de tanto de alzado), y dado que el autor obligó a la editorial a que pusiera en el propio libro que se podía copiar/fotocopiar para uso personal, ¿podría distribuir fotocopias en plan masivo el propio autor? 

Y otra:

¿Conocen o recomendarían algún abogado o servicio jurídico especialista para este caso en Madrid?

Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.

p.s. Ah, y chincheta YA, por favor. Es muy interesante el hilo y la ayuda.


----------



## BillyJoe (28 May 2015)

Gran hilo. Chicheta, plis.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 May 2015)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sobre contratos de trabajo a tanto alzado entre editorial-autor para un tiempo determinado. Durante ese tiempo, la editorial recibe por la obra 8 millones de euros netos (documentado); al autor le pagó 40.000 €. Antes de los diez años reglamentarios, el autor solicita al editor revisión para un pago equitativo. La editorial dice que considera que no procede. Si no hay acuerdo, se supone que debe decidir un juez.
> 
> La pregunta es (bueno, las preguntas son):
> 
> ...




Yo creo que estás hablando del contrato de edición y de derechos al amparo de la LPI, no de laboral sometido al Estatuto de los Trabajadores.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (28 May 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Yo creo que estás hablando del contrato de edición y de derechos al amparo de la LPI, no de laboral sometido al Estatuto de los Trabajadores.



Y crees bien. Me expresé fatal, y quizá en el sitio inadecuado, pero por si...

¿Algún consejo?

Muchas gracias.

ienso:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 May 2015)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Y crees bien. Me expresé fatal, y quizá en el sitio inadecuado, pero por si...
> 
> ¿Algún consejo?
> 
> ...



Uf, yo no... algún abogado en la sala.


----------



## atika (28 May 2015)

Mañana respondo lo que haya pendiente. Acabo de llegar de un viaje importante de hacer un juicio en una isla y estoy "reventao".


----------



## atika (29 May 2015)

moris dijo:


> Una pregunta Atika,
> 
> En TIC es muy común que cuando se termine el proyecto en el que estás, la empresa te mande a tu consultora. La mayoría de las consultoras no tiene proyectos propios porque sólo sirven para subcontratar y te tienen en una sala sin hacer nada durante semanas, si no encuentran cómo colocarte te echan.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, no pueden hacer eso, como bien vuelve a decir Eshpañavabien ud tiene derecho a la ocupación efectiva del puesto de trabajo. Y siguiendo su línea: Tendría usted derecho a una extinción indemnizada de su puesto de trabajo vía art 50 ET, traducido al castellano esto es como decir: Me despido yo a mi mismo, me pagan la indemnización de despido improcedente, y por supuesto cobro paro.
Por no irme por las ramas, se puede optar por esta via, que es necesariamene judicial (no puedes cojer la puerta y largarte sin más), entre otras cosas por incumplimientos graves del empresario. Y si, la falta de ocupación efectiva (muy típica en situaciones de acoso) está incluida en estas, peeero:

¡Cuidado! si es por culpa de la situación económica, es decir no te pueden dar trabajo porque la empresa no lo tiene, no sería posible esta vía. Así que mucho cuidado y cerciorese antes del por qué no le dan trabajo, porque de su relato parece ser que no le dan trabajo no porque sea una represalia contra usted y sus compañeros, si no porque no tienen cómo hacerlo.

Puede poner una inspección de trabajo, la cual verificará las circunstancias de la empresa, y si se ha vulnerado alguna norma, procederá a subsanar las deficiencias, pero no creo que pueda obtener mucho más. Y cuidado porque esto levantará sospechas en la empresa y no es plato de buen gusto, lo ideal sería hacerlo a través de un representante sindical o un delegado de personal.

Espero haberle ayudado, un saludo.

---------- Post added 29-may-2015 at 17:52 ----------




Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Sobre contratos de trabajo a tanto alzado entre editorial-autor para un tiempo determinado. Durante ese tiempo, la editorial recibe por la obra 8 millones de euros netos (documentado); al autor le pagó 40.000 €. Antes de los diez años reglamentarios, el autor solicita al editor revisión para un pago equitativo. La editorial dice que considera que no procede. Si no hay acuerdo, se supone que debe decidir un juez.
> 
> La pregunta es (bueno, las preguntas son):
> 
> ...



Hola: Lamentablemente no voy a poder ayudarte porque tu relación no es laboral, es mercantil.
Respondiendo por encima a tus preguntas:
Decide un juez, siempre y cuado presentes la correspondiente demanda; para que decida un juez ha de haber un juicio. El juzgado competente creo (y que me corrijan los civilistas/mercantilistas) sería el juzgado de lo mercantil que haya en la capital de tu provincia. No no conozco especialistas en temas de propiedad intelectual, mis compañeros son civilistas y penalistas.
Un saludo.


----------



## moris (29 May 2015)

muchas gracias por la contestación.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 May 2015)

Se trata de Madrid capital. El problema es que hay/conozco muy pocos especialistas sobre PI. Los que conozco están al servicio de las editoriales, excepto unos que no sé si se enfrentarían bien a los otros porque les suelen pasar casos o parte.

Gracias a los dos que me habéis contestado y gracias por vuestro servicio en el foro.

Este hilo merece...

*¡CHINCHETA YA!​*
ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (30 May 2015)

*OFF TOPIC

Moris
*
Me gusta tu firma. Varias veces he estado a punto de sugerirte que incluyas un par de detalles (si te parece bien), pero nunca veo el sitio adecuado, ni sé si parecerá una impertinencia (disculpas, "si eso"). Te lo pongo aquí (subrayado) y lo borro cuando vea que lo has visto.


"Haber" (verbo o sustantivo), "a ver" (mirar), "haver" no existe

“Haya” (haber, nombre de ciudad o un árbol), “halla” (encontrar), “allá” (un lugar), "aya" (niñera).

ienso:


----------



## atika (1 Jun 2015)

Le doy una subida (haré una a la semana) para que los que no lo lean sepan que está aquí, si algún moderador le pusiese una chincheta le estaría enormemente agradecido y me ahorraría tener que subirlo cada X tiempo.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (2 Jun 2015)

Pues arriba este hilo. Y que no decaiga.

Tengo una duda sobre subcontratas en organismos autonómicos. No me afecta personalmente, pero la plantearé en cuanto me la redacte bien el amigo afectado.

p.s. A ver si los que tenéis _mano_ en burbuja echáis una _idem_ y ponen

*CHINCHETA*​
ienso:


----------



## atika (9 Jun 2015)

Subida semanal por si alguien lo necesita. Se ruega chincheta a los despot... digo queridos moderadores ))


----------



## nelsoncito (9 Jun 2015)

atika dijo:


> Subida semanal por si alguien lo necesita. Se ruega chincheta a los depot... digo queridos moderadores ))



Si en una empresa, un trabajador trabaja más de 80 horas extra al año, ¿cualquier otro trabajador puede denunciar la situación? ¿Se denunciaría ante Inspección de Trabajo? 

Gracias.


----------



## atika (9 Jun 2015)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Si en una empresa, un trabajador trabaja más de 80 horas extra al año, ¿cualquier otro trabajador puede denunciar la situación? ¿Se denunciaría ante Inspección de Trabajo?
> 
> Gracias.



Si y si a sus preguntas, pero mucho ciudado con el computo de esas horas extras. No siendo que ahora le esten metiendo por ejemplo más horas en base al 10% de libre disposición que marca el ET y luego haga de menos. Cerciorate bien. Una de las claves para enfocar este tipo de denucias es en base a la seguridad y salud de los trabajadores, puesto que el exceso de horas es malo. De todos modos insisto en que mires muy bien el asunto antes de presentar denuncia.
La respuesta de la inspección será el obligar a la empresa a que el trabajador no haga más horas y si llega el caso una multa más símbolica que otra cosa, salvo que trabaje en un sector sensible y mediático.
Un saludo


----------



## moris (10 Jun 2015)

kakatxuli dijo:


> Buenos días, la información que he encontrado en internet sobre mi caso es contradictoria y la verdad es que en el SEPE te dicen siempre que "todo bien" hasta que te llega la carta con "todo mal".
> 
> Le comento, la empresa donde trabaja por cuenta ajena cesó su actividad y nos dió de baja en la seguridad social sin aviso ninguno a mi y todos los trabajadores... demandamos a la empresa por la improcedencia del despido y porque nos debían sueldos además de la indemnización.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que te han informado mal, a mi me despidieron hace 4 años por SMAC de por medio y eso ya había cambiado, también me dijeron que si me readmitían tenía que volver al sepe a informar para que reclamasen el dinero a la empresa, pero al mes siguiente ya me ingresaron el paro, antes de resolver el SMAC. Además tienes un plazo limitado para pedir la prestación...

Quizá tenga que ver con lo de la capitalización del paro completo y sea un caso especial. 

Yo que tú volvería a la oficina a informarme con otra persona, a veces no se da con la adecuada...


----------



## atika (10 Jun 2015)

Hola:
Con toda la humildad del mundo: No sé que puede hacer, porque ese caso no se me ha dado nunca. Tendría que mirarlo muy concienzudamente, pero como tu bien anticipas tiene mal arreglo, puesto que, aunque tuvieses razón, si el SEPE te la deniega "por que sí", y te ves recurriendo, se te pasan unos cuantos meses/años.
¿Cuál sería la opción más lógica independientemente de la respuesta a su pregunta?
Adjuntar todos los papeles que tiene y solicitar la prestación deseada, así para bien o para mal, la administración le tendrá que contestar y dar una respuesta jurídica.
La única pega es que para solicitar la prestación, creo que tenías que haber puesto en marcha el negocio (corrigeme si me equivoco), con lo cual, a lo mejor no te compensa para nada el riesgo de iniciar el negocio, que no te capitalicen el paro, y que "pierdas" el mismo porque ya no estás parado.
Conclusión YO esperaría si mi situación económica me lo permitiese.
Si, se que no es una respuesta, pero creo que te sirve de orientación con respecto lo que tienes que hacer.
PD: si no tienes que haber inicado el negocio para capitalizar el paro, entonces si que lo solicitaría.
Un saludo.


----------



## Blogar99 (11 Jun 2015)

Muchas gracias por el aviso, algo seguro que caerá como siempre


----------



## atika (11 Jun 2015)

kakatxuli dijo:


> Según el SEPE, como lo he solicitado antes de iniciar la actividad y estoy a la espera de recibir el recurso, podría iniciar la actividad y con la sentencia en la mano solicitar la prestación cuando salga la sentencia contra la empresa y certifique mi despido, que es de facto, imposible de "anular"... eso si, hay que esperar los 3 o 4 meses de que te contesten.
> 
> No obstante la legislación en este país no tiene ni pies ni cabeza porque es tan sumamente interpretable que con cada funcionario o abogado que hablo me dice una cosa diferente... y cabe decir que la primera vez que fuí al SEPE y pregunté me dijeron que mi caso era una "concesión de la prestación" de libro... y fíjate... leyendo sentencias contra el SEPE que he ido leyendo, dice que la norma crea un perjuicio innecesario contra el trabajador que no corresponde a la naturaleza de la concesión de dicha ayuda y por lo tanto patatín, patatán... pero también he leido sentencias que van en la otra dirección al reconocer que la reincorporación era imposible y que por lo tanto se tendría que haber concedido.
> 
> Prometo poner aquí como se resuelve todo por si a alguna persona se encuentra en la misma situación que yo y lo googlea.



Gracias por ponerlo, nos servirá para ver por donde van los tiros en el tema.


----------



## atika (15 Jun 2015)

Subida semanal a la espera de la chincheta. ¿alguien me dice quien es un moderador además de calopez para enviarle MP?


----------



## Tonimn (15 Jun 2015)

Quiero trabajar en cocina en un restaurante julio y agosto.
Pero no quiero trabajar más de 40 horas semanales. Y en caso de contrato de media jornada no más de 20 horas. A menos que paguen las extras. 
No quiero hacer lo de siempre de a la hora 41 irme, ¿cómo puedo garantizarme que me lo vayan a pagar? ¿es correcto hablarlo en la entrevista para no perder el tiempo? En las entrevistas siempre son sonrisitas pero cuando empiezo ya el primer día se me hacen a veces 12 o más horas. ¿He de exigir que pongan los horarios en el contrato?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Jun 2015)

Tonimn dijo:


> Quiero trabajar en cocina en un restaurante julio y agosto.
> Pero no quiero trabajar más de 40 horas semanales. Y en caso de contrato de media jornada no más de 20 horas. A menos que paguen las extras.
> No quiero hacer lo de siempre de a la hora 41 irme, ¿cómo puedo garantizarme que me lo vayan a pagar? ¿es correcto hablarlo en la entrevista para no perder el tiempo? En las entrevistas siempre son sonrisitas pero cuando empiezo ya el primer día se me hacen a veces 12 o más horas. ¿He de exigir que pongan los horarios en el contrato?



Lo de hostelería ya sabemos cómo son las duraciones de jornada.

Pero si fuera a jornada parcial eso está muy mirado, hay campañas ahora mismo de control por Inspección. Pues en este caso las empresas tienen que tener un registro diario de entrada y salida firmado por ti día a día.


----------



## nelsoncito (15 Jun 2015)

En una empresa donde los empleados cobran su bruto anual en 14 pagas al año, ¿la empresa estaría obligada a pagar el bruto anual en 12 pagas a un empleado si ese empleado se lo solicita?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Jun 2015)

nelsoncito dijo:


> En una empresa donde los empleados cobran su bruto anual en 14 pagas al año, ¿la empresa estaría obligada a pagar el bruto anual en 12 pagas a un empleado si ese empleado se lo solicita?



No tiene obligación de hacerlo.


----------



## atika (18 Jun 2015)

Tonimn dijo:


> Quiero trabajar en cocina en un restaurante julio y agosto.
> Pero no quiero trabajar más de 40 horas semanales. Y en caso de contrato de media jornada no más de 20 horas. A menos que paguen las extras.
> No quiero hacer lo de siempre de a la hora 41 irme, ¿cómo puedo garantizarme que me lo vayan a pagar? ¿es correcto hablarlo en la entrevista para no perder el tiempo? En las entrevistas siempre son sonrisitas pero cuando empiezo ya el primer día se me hacen a veces 12 o más horas. ¿He de exigir que pongan los horarios en el contrato?



Hola, ya sabemos como está la hostelería, te contratan por 40 pero luego haces 60. Es raro que siendo franco y planteando dichas condiciones a la empresa te vayan a contratar.
Con lo cual si te quedas y les haces lo de irte pues ya sabes lo que hay: te despedirán por lo que sea, te reconocerán la improcedencia en el servicio de mediación y como apenas has trabajado nada, te darán 4 duros y listo.
Yo desde luego optaría por dejarlo claro en la entrevista que es lo mejor, pero aún así siempre le queda un plan b:
Si ud hace 60 horas a la semana y puede probarlo, lo que tiene que hacer es presentar una reclamación de cantidad a la empresa por las horas trabajadas y no devengadas y así mismo que coticen por ella a la TGSS.
La clave aquí está en probarlas y eso es lo difícil, (no es tan complicado pero es la clave de ganar o perder el pleito) Le serviría como prueba indiciaria un acta de la inspección laboral, pero lo ideal sería que hubiese algún sistema de fichajes al que ud tuviese acceso o testimonios de clientes o compañeros. Eso lo dejo a su elección.
Así que resumiendo: Mira a ver si en la entrevista lo puedes solucionar. Mucha suerte y un saludo. Atika.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 18:37 ----------




nelsoncito dijo:


> En una empresa donde los empleados cobran su bruto anual en 14 pagas al año, ¿la empresa estaría obligada a pagar el bruto anual en 12 pagas a un empleado si ese empleado se lo solicita?



Eso es regulación convencional (lo que diga tu convenio) Si el convenio así lo indica, no podrían negarse. Así que ve a tu convenio y a ver que dice. Si dice que son en 14 pagas no estaría para nada obligada a hacer lo que pides. Y, bueno, siempre cabría la posibilidad de negociarlo pero la empresa no va a querer ¿porque? Por esto: El absurdo y el perjuicio de cobrar las pagas extras aparte.
Un saludo y seguir mandando preguntas.
ATIKA
Y por favor ponerme en contacto con un moderador para el tema de la chincheta, creo que a todos le interesa y para algo que es útil de verdad...


----------



## Pall0t (19 Jun 2015)

Buenos días,

Trabajo en una empresa que no se acoge a ningún convenio y se están portando bastante mal. Me estoy planteando abandonarles de la noche a la mañana. Tengo un contrato indefinido. Creo haber leído que cuando una empresa no funciona bajo ningún convenido no es necesario preavisarles con 15 días ( la cortesía, ética profesional y demás me las paso por el forro visto su seriedad y palabra ) y por tanto no podrían descontar esos 15 días del finiquito. ¿ Es así ? Muchas gracias.

P.D: @ ATIKA: Los moderadores son: kalopez, ransomraff, Goodbye, Harold Alexander, Kaprak63, rotovator, Alvin Red, Rubencillo


----------



## atika (22 Jun 2015)

Pall0t dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Trabajo en una empresa que no se acoge a ningún convenio y se están portando bastante mal. Me estoy planteando abandonarles de la noche a la mañana. Tengo un contrato indefinido. Creo haber leído que cuando una empresa no funciona bajo ningún convenido no es necesario preavisarles con 15 días ( la cortesía, ética profesional y demás me las paso por el forro visto su seriedad y palabra ) y por tanto no podrían descontar esos 15 días del finiquito. ¿ Es así ? Muchas gracias.
> 
> P.D: @ ATIKA: Los moderadores son: kalopez, ransomraff, Goodbye, Harold Alexander, Kaprak63, rotovator, Alvin Red, Rubencillo



Hola:
Es muy raro que tu empresa no funciona bajo ningún convenio.
Pero hay que estar a lo que dice el art. 49.1d) del estatuto de los trabajadores: d) Por dimisión del trabajador, debiendo mediar el preaviso que señalen los convenios colectivos o la costumbre del lugar.
Con lo cual si no hay convenio colectivo alguno, tampoco habría que dar preaviso alguno, y por ende no te podrían penalizar con nada.
En tu contrato debe de venir reflejado el convenio que se aplica. Si bien es cierto que puedes estar sin convenio, por ejemplo porque este haya perdido la vigencia, como ya te he dicho no es lo habitual. Pero de ser así, no habría que dar preaviso.
Ahora te digo: ¿no sería mejor forzar tu despido para cobrar al menos el paro? 
Un saludo y gracias por los moderadores.


----------



## zumo (22 Jun 2015)

Este hilo se merece una chincheta.

Gracias por el hilo; las preguntas y las respuestas.


----------



## Pall0t (22 Jun 2015)

Muchas gracias Atika por tu respuesta. Había leído ese párrafo que citas. Lo de la "costumbre del lugar" me genera cierta duda. ¿ Dónde debe constar esa información ?

Efectivamente, es raro que la empresa no se acoja a ningún convenio,pero eso sería lo menos raro en esta empresa. La cuestión es que me están tomando el pelo y me prometieron el oro y el moro y es mentira. Vamos, que me han vendido la moto. Me veo el percal que es explotarme al máximo y luego darme la patada, y les va a salir todo muy barato. He pensado en cambiar de curro y dejarles plantados de la noche a la mañana, que es lo que se merecen. Por cierto, que como soy el "encargado de todas las contraseñas" de los sistemas, también tengo intención dejarles una lista falsa y que se jodan.Esta acción no creo que pudiera acarrear problemas legales puesto que no he firmado nada y la empresa no cumple ninguna en cuanto a protección de datos.

De ahí mi pregunta. Quería estar seguro que si hago eso no me descontaran los días de preaviso del finiquito.


----------



## atika (22 Jun 2015)

Hola:

Lo de la costumbre del lugar, es muy difícil de invocar, ha de ser del lugar y del foro, creo, con lo cual te puedes olvidar, como si no existiese.

Respecto al convenio, por lo que cuentas me extraña mucho, pero mucho mucho que no tengas convenio ¿A qué se dedica tu empresa? Porque puede que no se aplique un convenio provincial pero alguno de los sectoriales se te aplicará sea ingenierías u oficinas y despachos. E incluso si el convenio hubiese caducado, podrías mantenerse la aplicación de ciertos derechos, aunque las tablas salariales estén desactualizadas. Y la empresa puede no querer aplicar convenio pero eso no lo decide ella y eso es muy fácil de demostrar en un juzgado.

Respecto a las promesas, pues lo principal que hay que mirar es lo siguiente:

1º SALARIO: Enlazado con lo lo del convenio. no se cuanto te pagan, pero si trabajas haciendo funciones de licenciado, hay que ver si el convenio de aplicación marca un salario más alto que el salario que te estén pagando

2º COTIZACIONES SOCIALES:has de saber tu grupo de cotización y lo que pagan por ti, con esto quiero decir que si eres ingeniero y trabajas de ingeniero, no pueden cotizar por tí como si fueses un auxiliar administrativo.
Te dejo las tablas: Seguridad Social:Trabajadores
(no te vuelvas loco toma como base la primera tabla)
Es cierto que el hecho de que no haya convenio dificulta mucho la labor de inspección, pero si tus funciones son claras, no veo mucho problema en que la inspección de trabajo reclame cotizaciones impagadas por la empresa si fuese el caso. Realmente te afecta poco, pero a la seguridad social que somos todos verás como si le importa.

De ahí que si consigues saber que convenio te ha de ser aplicado, podrás saber 1º) si tienes que darle obligatoriamente preaviso. 2º) saber si te pagan bien. Y en base a todo esto, y con plazo máximo de un año desde que te adeuden las cantidades, hacer una reclamación de cantidad en la que le exigidas las cantidades dejadas de percibir (con el 10% añadido por mora salarial), y el abono de las cotizaciones sociales impagadas. Más la correspondiente inspección de trabajo que podrías al finalizar la demanda para darles un poco por el culo .

No te aconsejo hacer daño a la empresa en plan vulgar hijo puta, pues no tienes nada que ganar y si algo que perder, aunque sea tu tiempo en los juzgados si te demandan por daños y perjuicios ocasionados de manera dolosa.

¿Quieres tocar los cojones? ejemplo: ¿Que tal lleva la empresa la prevención de riesgos laborales? ¿Hay plan de seguridad y salud? Denuncia esas cosas.
¿Tiene más de 5 empleados? Si Entonces ¿porque no te afilias a cualquier sindicato y convocas elecciones sindicales? Que aunque no sirva para nada el jefe siempre se pone nervioso.
No se... mil ideas.

Y otra cosa: Aunque no tengas que preavisar y fuese cierto que no hay convenio, por poder, la empresa puede retenerte los 15 días, es más por poder, puede hasta decir que no te paga nada y que si reclamas irás al infierno y bla bla bla. Pero en ese momento presentas una reclamación de cantidad por impago de salarios y punto. ¿ok? (¡ah! e inspección de trabajo por impago después)

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (24 Jun 2015)

Última subida que hago antes de irme de VACACIONES, así que preguntad insensatos o esperar un porrón de días. XD


----------



## atika (25 Jun 2015)

Pues estas tardando en presentar una denuncia a la inspección laboral.

Por cierto convenios hay. Si quieres enviame por MP la provincia a la que perteneces, pero te pongo el único ejemplo que he encontrado:

Dipucordoba - Bop-e

PARA TODO EL MUNDO EXISTE ESTA HERRAMIENTA:
Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Comisión Consultiva Nacional de Convenios Colectivos
Es la página de la Comisión Consultiva Nacional de Convenios Colectivos; si os dicen que no tenéis convenio podéis mirarlo ahí.

En tu caso mira lo que dictaminó ya una vez: Consulta de 23 de septiembre de 2010, expediente 2010/068 de la CCNCC. Convenio colectivo aplicable a una empresa que tiene previsto realizar la producción y organización de espectáculos públicos de cualquier índole encargándose de la gestión en lo q

Que no había convenio...:ouch: Pero era en 2010, tal vez hayan cambiado las cosas.

Aunque tal vez se pueda encajar en otros convenios como el de la construcción, Teatro; circos y danzas etc... solo hay que tener ganas de dar u poco por culo, y como a ti, en caso de perder un supuesto juicio no va a ocasionarte costas judiciales, deberías intentarlo.

Una noticia antigua: El montaje y desmontaje de los escenarios, bajo vigilancia | elmundo.es

Así que ya sabes: denuncia, denuncia y denuncia. Que si denuncias van a tener que hilar muy fino si quieren despedirte. (ya explique en los primeros post lo de la garantía de indemnidad) Lo que si puedes hacer también es trabajar a reglamento. Hacer tus horas y listo, o ceñirte a las labores que marca tu puesto de trabajo descrito en el contrato, lo cual no es ilegal, pero ya sabes como acabará todo. Así que de nuevo te digo: cúbrete las espaldas y presenta una denuncia importante a la inspección de trabajo.

Un saludo y suerte; y si te apetece nos cuentas como acaba todo. Si necesitas ayuda específica te reitero lo del MP.


----------



## atika (20 Jul 2015)

He regresado de vacaciones. Quien tenga alguna duda ya sabe. Un saludo y buena semana.


----------



## Tonimn (20 Jul 2015)

Vuelvo a preguntar lo mismo porque la respuesta no tiene sentido, que lo pruebe... No se puede probar si no viene un inspector varias veces por semana.
Y en todo caso ¿yo que gano? ¿y qué pierdo? Suponiendo que pasan varias semanas y ya llevo unas 400 horas extras gratis hasta que por fin pasa el inspector de una vez.
Y luego volver a otro sitio a hacer lo mismo... ¿No se puede denunciar a todos de una vez?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Jul 2015)

nelsoncito dijo:


> En una empresa donde los empleados cobran su bruto anual en 14 pagas al año, ¿la empresa estaría obligada a pagar el bruto anual en 12 pagas a un empleado si ese empleado se lo solicita?



Yo también quiero cobrar mi salario en 12 pagas. No quiero que la empresa se quede con un dinero que es mío mes a mes y tener que esperar 6 meses a tenerlo. Que me lo dé a mi y yo ya me apaño. :: Es realmente lamentable que nos retengan ese dinero para dárnoslo en verano y navidad. Es algo muy paternalista (pensamiento de...a estos manirrotos si les pagamos en 12 veces luego no tienen para vacaciones en verano ni para regalos, vamos a guardárselo para que no se lo gasten antes y se lo damos en julio y diciembre ::). 
El año que viene lo propondré. El caso es que soy yo la que lleva todo el tema de nóminas y pasarme a 12 pagas lo hago en un sólo click pero bueno, hay que consultarlo. ::


----------



## atika (21 Jul 2015)

Tonimn dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar lo mismo porque la respuesta no tiene sentido, que lo pruebe... No se puede probar si no viene un inspector varias veces por semana.
> Y en todo caso ¿yo que gano? ¿y qué pierdo? Suponiendo que pasan varias semanas y ya llevo unas 400 horas extras gratis hasta que por fin pasa el inspector de una vez.
> Y luego volver a otro sitio a hacer lo mismo... ¿No se puede denunciar a todos de una vez?



La respuesta tiene mucho sentido. otra cosa es que no lo hayas sabido entender. Hay otros medios de prueba aparte de la inspección laboral, tales medios van desde fichajes, cámaras, declaraciones testificales, tanto de compañeros como de clientes etc etc. Date cuenta que el inspector solo va a dar fe de que un día fuera de tu hora de trabajo estabas trabajando. Nada más. Así que no te obceques.
¿En serio no sabes que ganas o qué pierdes? Primero ganas que te dejen de tocar los huevos porque saben que estás dispuesto a llegar hasta el final. Pierdes Que te puteen al darte los peores curros u horarios. En lo que jurídicamente nos concierne, si ganas el pleito que tendrías que interponer (porque ya te digo yo que voluntariamente no te van a dar nada) ¿Qué ganas?:
- 1. Los salarios impagados por todas las horas realizadas
- 2. Las cotizaciones de esas horas a la seguridad social.
- 3. Que la empresa deje de mandarte hacer esas horas gratuitas
¿Qué puedes perder?
- Corres el riesgo de que como supongo son una empresa de pacotilla te despidan al día siguiente de presentar la denuncia o demanda según el caso. Lo cual nos llevaría a un despido nulo, cuyas consecuencias puedes leer en el principio del hilo.
- Si no pudieses probar nada y te acaban despidiendo y también pierdes ese despido(cosa que yo veo ya más difícil) te vas sin indemnización pero cobrarías de todas maneras el paro, pero claro pierdes el empleo.

Así que eso es lo que puedes ganar o perder. Busca un abogado que te lo lleve o afíliate a un sindicato de hostelería y preguntales a ellos porque son los que más experiencia suelen tener en el tema.

Tu ultima pregunta: No, no se pueden denunciar a todo el país a la vez, cada relación laboral es diferente.

Lamento tu cabreo pero este chiringuito no lo hemos montado nosotros.
Así que por pasos:
1º) Contacta con un abogado
2º) Reune las pruebas que te vaya diciendo
3º) presenta demanda
4º) al día siguiente de presentar la demanda deja de hacer horas extra gratuitas a ver si tienen cojones de despedirte.

Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2015 at 13:24 ----------




Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo también quiero cobrar mi salario en 12 pagas. No quiero que la empresa se quede con un dinero que es mío mes a mes y tener que esperar 6 meses a tenerlo. Que me lo dé a mi y yo ya me apaño. :: Es realmente lamentable que nos retengan ese dinero para dárnoslo en verano y navidad. Es algo muy paternalista (pensamiento de...a estos manirrotos si les pagamos en 12 veces luego no tienen para vacaciones en verano ni para regalos, vamos a guardárselo para que no se lo gasten antes y se lo damos en julio y diciembre ::).
> El año que viene lo propondré. El caso es que soy yo la que lleva todo el tema de nóminas y pasarme a 12 pagas lo hago en un sólo click pero bueno, hay que consultarlo. ::



Elena, ya dije que era imposible hacerlo a voluntad del trabajador, (mensaje #61 del hilo) hay que hacer lo que indique el convenio salvo que el empresario ceda.

Un saludo y créeme que entiendo tus quejas.


----------



## Tonimn (21 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias. 
¿Y si el local es familiar y soy el único que contratan? No tengo testigo de nada, y en la cocina los clientes no me ven. Y en los contratos nunca ponen los horarios de entrada y salida. ¿He de pedir un contrato con horarios?


----------



## atika (21 Jul 2015)

Tonimn dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> ¿Y si el local es familiar y soy el único que contratan? No tengo testigo de nada, y en la cocina los clientes no me ven. Y en los contratos nunca ponen los horarios de entrada y salida. ¿He de pedir un contrato con horarios?



Habría que acudir al convenio de la hostelería para responder a esa pregunta con lo cual no puedo ayudarte porque convenios dije que no me iba a leer ninguno; pero aplicando la lógica hay dos opciones: O en tu contrato viene tu horario de trabajo o bien te dan un calendario laboral que es lo que le hacen a todo el mundo por norma general. 

También has de saber que hay un 10% de horas de libre disposición del empresario, es decir que puede colocarte "cuando quiera" (muchas comillas aquí) pero con un límite: el de la jornada máxima pactada por contrato o por convenio.

Respecto a que seas el único en la cocina pues va dificultando las cosas. Tendría que ver entonces cuál es el caso concreto para ver como acumular pruebas, pero ¿Sabías que las grabaciones se pueden emplear como prueba en un juicio? Si grabas una conversación con el jefe en el que te dice ven de tal a tal hora. Ya te sirve como prueba.

Lo dicho acude a un profesional y demanda después. Un saludo.

PD: Si te marcas algún thanks, le das 5 estrellitas al hilo o me ayudas a pedir la chincheta, el que te estaría agradecido soy yo.


----------



## atika (3 Ago 2015)

Le doy una subidita por si tenéis dudas, y os puedo ayudar.
Saludos a todos.
Administradores ¿me prestáis una chincheta?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Ago 2015)

Arribarriba


----------



## atika (17 Ago 2015)

Subida quincenal que es agosto y está todo muy parado


----------



## kan (17 Ago 2015)

Este post es de lo mejor que hay en el foro, me uno a la solicitud de chincheta.


----------



## Burbujista 2015 (18 Ago 2015)

Buenos días y felicidades por este hilo y la ayuda desinteresada que presta Atika.

Mi situación laboral es la siguiente:

- Realicé las prácticas no remuneradas relativas a mis estudios en una empresa.
- Tras ese periodo de prácticas continué en esa misma empresa durante los últimos 15 años.
- En los primeros 5 años la empresa, en vez de contratarme directamente, me tuvo contratado en régimen de ETT mediante lo que era un CPD.
- Tras esos 5 años ya la empresa me incorporó como trabajador de pleno derecho de la compañía. Indicar que yo firme mi baja "voluntaria" de la ETT y al día siguiente incorpore a la empresa, no recibí indemnización alguna. Pongo voluntaria entre comillas porque fue el requerimiento por parte de la empresa.

Decir que en todo el tiempo que estuve en la ETT y posteriormente con la empresa directamente estuve realizando el mismo trabajo, mismo departamento, misma fábrica, mismo correo coorporativo, mismos compañeros...

El motivo de la consulta es, para en caso de despido, la empresa me va a contar a efectos indemnizatorios el tiempo que aparece en la nómina (y que corresponde al tiempo que he estado contratado con ellos) y va a obviar el tiempo que estuve en la ETT, podría reclamar el tiempo que estuve en la ETT a efectos indemnizatorios?

He estado leyendo por internet y parece ser que a efectos jurídicos y si se reclama los jueces están reconociendo ese tiempo ya que básicamente son tretas que utilizan las empresas a efectos de contradicción y los jueces están contando en el cómputo de la relación laboral todo el tiempo en el cual se realiza la relación laboral con independencia del contrato.

Me ha parecido oportuno indicar lo de las prácticas de mis estudios para recalcar el hecho de que mi contratación por la ETT fue una herramienta que utilizó la empresa de forma artificial, es decir yo no pertenecía a la ETT y subcontrataron mis servicios sino que me conocían por el periodo de prácticas y me derivaron a la ETT como modo de contratación de forma totalmente artificial (aunque supongo que legal).

Cual es su opinión, hay posibilidades de pelear esos años de antiguedad de la ETT a efectos indemnizatorios?

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## atika (18 Ago 2015)

Hola Burbujista 2015:

La respuesta a tu pregunta es Rotundamente SI.
La clave de todo va a estar: 1º En que tu despido fuese objetivo, nulo o improcedente (si no, como es obvio, nada de nada) 2º Que puedas probar todo lo que has descrito punto por punto.

De ser así creo que no habría muchos problemas en que un juez estimase tu antigüedad total en la empresa (excluyendo las prácticas) demostrando que lo que se dio en tu caso fue una cesión ilegal del trabajador.

Como veo que eso más o menos lo tienes claro voy a ir un paso más allá: No creo que nadie haga esta pregunta sin ver las orejas al lobo, con lo que si ves seguro que te van a echar tarde o temprano tienes dos opciones:

a) Esperas que te echen y demandas después
b) Si tienes muy seguro de que te echan (sin ser un despido objetivo, porque si no esto no serviría de nada), presentar la demanda de reconocimiento de derecho (la antigüedad) y reclamación de cantidad (trienios o cuatrienios no cobrados en los últimos doce meses) cuando aún estés en la empresa.

La opción a es simple. Analicemos la b:

Si sabes que te van a echar, pero ellos no han movido ficha y les demandas, cualquier despido o sanción injustificada, esto es que no sea procedente, se va a considerar nulo porque vulneraria tu garantía de indemnidad vía art 24 CE por derecho a obtener la tutela judicial efectiva de los jueces y tribunales, puesto que por presentar una demanda (tu reclamación de antigüedad) te están sancionando o despidiendo. 
Las consecuencias de la nulidad las explico en los primeros post.
Y digo que no sirve de nada si es un despido objetivo real porque no te protegería puesto que la decisión del despido no es considerada una represalia, si no que la empresa va mal y tienen que despedir gente (salvo que te despidiesen a ti solo  )

Ahora bien, esto solo sirve cuando quieres proteger tu puesto de trabajo, como mínimo por un año; Pero claro, el día a día de vivir allí rodeado con gente que no te quiere, lo sufres tú. Con lo cual si asumes el despido, te seria más rentable demandar después; si quieres quedarte y tocar los huevos esta opción sin duda es la más interesante.

También has de saber que la demanda bien hecha tiene un coste de abogado para ti, mucho o poco, pero que lo vas a pagar tú. Cabe la opción que demandes sin abogado puesto que nada te impide defenderte a ti mismo en un tribunal en primera instancia, pero los resultados pueden ser catastróficos y puedes acabar perdiendo tu antigüedad reclamada.


Bueno creo que no me dejo nada. Suerte y adelante con la decisión que tomes.
Un saludo. Atika.
PD: Dale 5 estrellas al hilo a ver si calopez lo ve si se anima a poner la puta chincheta.


----------



## Burbujista 2015 (18 Ago 2015)

Muchísimas gracias por su respuesta, a la que le doy 5 estrellas como las que le he dado al hilo.

Referente a mi postura a adquirir, no voy a levantar el avispero, ya que los beneficios de trienios o quinquenios serán casi nulos o absorvidos en otros complementos. La empresa está sumida en un ERE, por lo que, en principio mi postura será en el caso de que me "toque" la lotería, en la carta de despido firmar como RECIBIDO y NO CONFORME. Acto seguido en el plazo de 20 días creo que es, presentar la demanda con toda la documentación que poseo reclamando esos años de antiguedad que no irán recogidos en la indemnización por despido.

Me gustaría si pudiera usted incidir en el motivo por el que considera que se debe de reconocer esos años, donde usted comenta CESION ILEGAL DE TRABAJADORES, a qué se refiere exactamente? 

Pregunto por si, en el peor de los casos, que el JUEZ declarara que no fue ILEGAL LA CESIÓN, que yo creo como usted que así lo es, creo que tendría otra baza que es poder demostrar claramente que aunque esa cesión fuera LEGAL yo estuve todo ese tiempo prestando servicio en la empresa final existiendo un vínculo único durante todo ese tiempo, que disponía de las mismas herramientas tanto en la ETT como empresa final, mismo jefe al que reportaba, mismos compañeros durante ese tiempo, que yo no recibía indicación ni directriz en cuanto a mis haceres diarios de personal alguno de la ETT, que la ETT no la pisé en esos 5 años salvo el día el que fui a firmar el contrato, que no pertenecía a la ETT sino que empecé a pertenecer a la ETT cuando terminé mi periodo de prácticas y únicamente con el motivo y para trabajar en la empresa final, que estando dado de alta en la ETT no he dado a servicio a otra empresa, sino que esos 5 años fueron ex-profeso para esa empresa final...

Me he enrollado un poquito, pero yo quiero creer que hay sinceramente causas y justificaciones para que se me reconociera esa antiguedad.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Ago 2015)

Haya o no fraude en la contratación temporal, se haya firmado una baja voluntaria en la ETT o no... es irrelevante, pues computa todo el tiempo para la antigüedad. Existe reiterada jurisprudencia sobre estos asuntos. 

Un resumen bien explicado aquí:

15.- AntigÃ¼edad. Computa toda ella, incluso si se prestaron los servicios a travÃ©s de una ETT. | Carlos GonzÃ¡lez MarÃ­n


----------



## Burbujista 2015 (18 Ago 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Haya o no fraude en la contratación temporal, *se haya firmado una baja voluntaria en la ETT *o no... es irrelevante, pues computa todo el tiempo para la antigüedad. Existe reiterada jurisprudencia sobre estos asuntos.
> 
> Un resumen bien explicado aquí:
> 
> 15.- AntigÃ¼edad. Computa toda ella, incluso si se prestaron los servicios a travÃ©s de una ETT. | Carlos GonzÃ¡lez MarÃ*n



Gracias por su respuesta.

Quería destacar el aspecto de la baja voluntaria. Efectivamente, yo firme mi baja voluntaria en la ETT no cobrando otra cosa que el finiquito (pagas y vacaciones) pero ningún euro de indemnización y deje de trabajar el día X y el día X+1 estaba trabajando en la empresa FINAL, en el mismo puesto, mismo jefe, mismos compañeros que ni siquieran fueron conscientes de que se había producido ese cambio. Existe por lo tanto esa solución de continuidad.

He de decir que ese es el asunto que más me preocupa, el de la baja voluntaria, preguntando a conocidos/compañeros (no expertos en derecho laboral) sus respuestas son muy pesimistas, en plan diciendo que una cosa es el tiempo que estuve en la ETT y otra el tiempo desde el que estoy contratado.

Ello me lleva al desconocimiento que hay respecto a ésto y la cantidad de gente que no habrá reclamado este tiempo en situaciones parecidas a la mía.


----------



## atika (18 Ago 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Haya o no fraude en la contratación temporal, se haya firmado una baja voluntaria en la ETT o no... es irrelevante, pues computa todo el tiempo para la antigüedad. Existe reiterada jurisprudencia sobre estos asuntos.
> 
> Un resumen bien explicado aquí:
> 
> 15.- AntigÃ¼edad. Computa toda ella, incluso si se prestaron los servicios a travÃ©s de una ETT. | Carlos GonzÃ¡lez MarÃ*n



Muy buen aporte :Aplauso:

Burbujista 2015: Creo que está dicho todo, pero cuando tenga otro rato te cito los criterios por los que por norma general se entiende que existe cesión ilegal de trabajadores.
un saludo.


----------



## atika (24 Ago 2015)

*u*

Hola:
Como lo prometido es deuda, aquí están los indicios (Que no criterios) por los que se considera que existe cesión ilegal de trabajadores.

Lo primero de todo y más importante es que lo que hay que probar es que el empleador no es la empresa que dice el contrato, sino aquella para la que se trabaja realmente.

Sin ser una lista cerrada, indicios pueden ser:

- Que la empresa cliente aporte los medios y herramientas.

- Que siempre se haga el trabajo en los locales de la empresa cliente (esto no es un indicio muy fuerte, porque a veces no queda más remedio que hacerlo allí. pero va sumando.)

- Que el trabajo realizado en la empresa cliente no tenga nada que ver con la finalidad productiva y actividades normales de dicha empresa; EJ: te contratan como abogado para ejercer la actividad y luego a lo que te dedicas es a darle la cobertura a la empresa en RRHH.

- Que la empresa cliente sea quien ejerza la dirección de los trabajos de la empresa principal. Cuando debería ser la empresa que te contrató inicialmente.

- Que la empresa cliente tenga el control y ejerza la dirección de los trabajadores cedidos.

- Que el mismo trabajo se realice tanto por los trabajadores de la empresa como por los trabajadores cedidos.

- Que lo único que haga la empresa principal es pagar a los trabajadores.

Estos son solo unos cuantos, no hay una lista tasada de indicios.

Un saludo y suerte en la lotería del ERE.


----------



## Funciovago (24 Ago 2015)

¿Cuál es límite legal de días seguidos trabajando sin descanso?.

Gracias por este gran hilo.


----------



## Marie Laveau (24 Ago 2015)

Trabajaba findes y festivos solo, por lo que después de un año, decidí empezar a buscar un trabajo más serio, con más horas.
Lo encontré, primero fue una suplencia en la que dejé buena impresión en la nueva empresa, como sólo era suplencia de lunes a viernes, tuve que aguantar en mi trabajo de los fines de semana.
Pero hete aquí que la nueva empresa (sabedora que combinaba dos trabajos), me ofrece un puesto estable porque una trabajadora ha firmado su baja voluntaria, por lo que les digo que ya que me ofrecen el trabajo estable, puedo ya ir firmando la baja voluntaria en la otra viendo que me espera un futuro mejor.
Me dicen que sí, que está garantizado que el puesto es mío porque la otra ha firmado, que empiezo el lunes (era jueves) así que esa misma tarde, firmo la baja voluntaria en el trabajo de los findes.

El lunes empiezo en el nuevo sitio y la que se va a pirar tienen un comportamiento extraño y ojo: el rumor en la empresa es que no queda claro que se vaya a pirar de allí, así que me sorprende.
El nuevo contrato en ese sitio lo firmo al jueves siguiente, donde dejan muy claro que el puesto es mío.
Esa tarde me llaman mientras voy a casa: ha surgido un inconveniente y tengo que ir a la oficina, no me pueden decir qué ha pasado, por lo que paso una noche horrible: me huelo que me mandan a la calle y que la otra se queda en el trabajo.

Efectivamente, llego a la oficina, me comunican que la otra tía se ha retractado y que me tienen que despedir. Me liquidan las horas que estoy dada de alta y alguna extra que me deben y me dan un despido por "no haber superado período de prueba", firmo: no conforme.
Me piden disculpas blablaba que si pasa cualquier cosa cuentan conmigo después de lo que ha pasado: me prometen un trabajo estable y por tal motivo dejo el que tenía.

Mi situación ahora es que me he ido de un trabajo en el que llevaba un año y me quedo sin el que iba a tener. Parada, y sin paro.

Ayer mismo, empieza la empresa nueva, la que me despide, a llamar para que cubra nuevos servicios, todo esto vía whatsapp. De contrato no han mencionado nada en los mensajes, sólo que un servicio de última hora necesitaba estar cubierto y han pensado en mi. No he contestado ni a llamadas ni a mensajes. No me fío de ellos.

Mi duda es ¿esto se puede denunciar? Agradezco la información al respecto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## atika (25 Ago 2015)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Cuál es límite legal de días seguidos trabajando sin descanso?.
> 
> Gracias por este gran hilo.



14 ni uno más ni uno menos.
Te copio el artículo 34 y la parte del 37 del ET que considero más relevantes para que lo leas:



Artículo 34 Jornada

1. La duración de la jornada de trabajo será la pactada en los convenios colectivos o contratos de trabajo.

La duración máxima de la jornada ordinaria de trabajo será de cuarenta horas semanales de trabajo efectivo de promedio en cómputo anual.

2. Mediante convenio colectivo o, en su defecto, por acuerdo entre la empresa y los representantes de los trabajadores, se podrá establecer la distribución irregular de la jornada a lo largo del año. En defecto de pacto, la empresa podrá distribuir de manera irregular a lo largo del año el diez por ciento de la jornada de trabajo.

Dicha distribución deberá respetar en todo caso los períodos mínimos de descanso diario y semanal previstos en la Ley y el trabajador deberá conocer con un preaviso mínimo de cinco días el día y la hora de la prestación de trabajo resultante de aquélla.

La compensación de las diferencias, por exceso o por defecto, entre la jornada realizada y la duración máxima de la jornada ordinaria de trabajo legal o pactada será exigible según lo acordado en convenio colectivo o, a falta de previsión al respecto, por acuerdo entre la empresa y los representantes de los trabajadores. En defecto de pacto, las diferencias derivadas de la distribución irregular de la jornada deberán quedar compensadas en el plazo de doce meses desde que se produzcan.


3. Entre el final de una jornada y el comienzo de la siguiente mediarán, como mínimo, doce horas. Puede haber menos pero han de ser compensadas

El número de horas ordinarias de trabajo efectivo no podrá ser superior a nueve diarias, salvo que por convenio colectivo o, en su defecto, acuerdo entre la empresa y los representantes de los trabajadores, se establezca otra distribución del tiempo de trabajo diario, respetando en todo caso el descanso entre jornadas.

Los trabajadores menores de dieciocho años no podrán realizar más de ocho horas diarias de trabajo efectivo, incluyendo, en su caso el tiempo dedicado a la formación y, si trabajasen para varios empleadores, las horas realizadas con cada uno de ellos.

4. Siempre que la duración de la jornada diaria continuada exceda de seis horas, deberá establecerse un período de descanso durante la misma de duración no inferior a quince minutos. Este período de descanso se considerará tiempo de trabajo efectivo cuando así esté establecido o se establezca por convenio colectivo o contrato de trabajo.

En el caso de los trabajadores menores de dieciocho años, el período de descanso tendrá una duración mínima de treinta minutos, y deberá establecerse siempre que la duración de la jornada diaria continuada exceda de cuatro horas y media.

5. El tiempo de trabajo se computará de modo que tanto al comienzo como al final de la jornada diaria el trabajador se encuentre en su puesto de trabajo.

6. Anualmente se elaborará por la empresa el calendario laboral, debiendo exponerse un ejemplar del mismo en un lugar visible de cada centro de trabajo.

7. El Gobierno, a propuesta del Ministro de Trabajo y Seguridad Social y previa consulta a las organizaciones sindicales y empresariales más representativas, podrá establecer ampliaciones o limitaciones en la ordenación y duración de la jornada de trabajo y de los descansos, para aquellos sectores y trabajos que por sus peculiaridades así lo requieran.


8. El trabajador tendrá derecho a adaptar la duración y distribución de la jornada de trabajo para hacer efectivo su derecho a la conciliación de la vida personal, familiar y laboral en los términos que se establezcan en la negociación colectiva o en el acuerdo a que llegue con el empresario respetando, en su caso, lo previsto en aquélla.

A tal fin, se promoverá la utilización de la jornada continuada, el horario flexible u otros modos de organización del tiempo de trabajo y de los descansos que permitan la mayor compatibilidad entre el derecho a la conciliación de la vida personal, familiar y laboral de los trabajadores y la mejora de la productividad en las empresas.

Artículo 37 Descanso semanal, fiestas y permisos

1. Los trabajadores tendrán derecho a un descanso mínimo semanal, acumulable por períodos de hasta catorce días, de día y medio ininterrumpido que, como regla general, comprenderá la tarde del sábado o, en su caso, la mañana del lunes y el día completo del domingo. La duración del descanso semanal de los menores de dieciocho años será, como mínimo, de dos días ininterrumpidos.

Resultará de aplicación al descanso semanal lo dispuesto en el apartado 7 del artículo 34 en cuanto a ampliaciones y reducciones, así como para la fijación de regímenes de descanso alternativos para actividades concretas.


Un saludo.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2015 at 00:15 ----------

Marie Lavau: Te respondo Mañana porque es tarde y quiero comprobar un par de cosas antes de responder.


----------



## atika (25 Ago 2015)

Marie Laveau dijo:


> Trabajaba findes y festivos solo, por lo que después de un año, decidí empezar a buscar un trabajo más serio, con más horas.
> Lo encontré, primero fue una suplencia en la que dejé buena impresión en la nueva empresa, como sólo era suplencia de lunes a viernes, tuve que aguantar en mi trabajo de los fines de semana.
> Pero hete aquí que la nueva empresa (sabedora que combinaba dos trabajos), me ofrece un puesto estable porque una trabajadora ha firmado su baja voluntaria, por lo que les digo que ya que me ofrecen el trabajo estable, puedo ya ir firmando la baja voluntaria en la otra viendo que me espera un futuro mejor.
> Me dicen que sí, que está garantizado que el puesto es mío porque la otra ha firmado, que empiezo el lunes (era jueves) así que esa misma tarde, firmo la baja voluntaria en el trabajo de los findes.
> ...



Uffffff..... 

Pues siento darte malas noticias pero lo tienes difícil.

1º) El paro: Efectivamente no tienes derecho a paro. El artículo 208.1 1) g) de la LGSS, es claro: No estás en situación para cobrar el paro si firmas tu baja voluntaria. Y no puedes solicitar el paro si en un plazo menor de tres meses te despiden por no pasar el periodo de prueba. (Hubieses cobrado paro si esto hubiese sucedido tres meses después de firmar tu baja voluntaria)

2º) Despido: Efectivamente no puedes demandar no pasar un periodo de prueba salvo vulneración de derechos fundamentales. Así que te liquidan y se acabó. No hay absolutamente nada que demandar.

¿Por qué no te contesté esto anoche? porque quería mirar la opción de reclamar daños y perjuicios en el orden laboral.

Esta opción es muy poco conocida, y menos utilizada, por los abogados en el orden social.

Como es una rama muy desconocida, voy a aprovechar para extenderme un poco para que a todo el mundo le sirva de aprendizaje:

(Nota: esto solo es una breve explicación para que lo entiendas, sobre la responsabilidad civil hay cientos de libros y tesis; incluso se me puede escapar algún detalle y explicar algo de manera incorrecta)

Parte de la responsabilidad civil, en la que, todo sujeto que con su conducta causa un perjuicio a otro, viene obligado a resarcirlo del daño causado.
La responsabilidad civil, como la propia palabra dice, es típica del orden jurisdicional civil. Pero ello no impide que se pueda reclamar una compensación adecuada por daños y perjuicios en el orden social, porque todos aquellos conflictos que se deriven del contrato de trabajo y de las relaciones laborales en general son competencia del orden social.

El Tribunal Supremo ha declarado en reiteradas sentencias la competencia del orden social para conocer de las reclamaciones de daños y perjuicios, basándose en los artículos 9.5 y 25 de la LOPJ y artículo 1 LJRS.

La diferencia básica entre cuando hay que acudir a los tribunales civiles vs laborales según la STS 30.09.1997 es la siguiente:

- Es competente el orden social para conocer de los daños causados al trabajador por todas las conductas del empresario en que éste actúa como tal empresario con imputación de culpa, bien se plantee esta como contractual o extracontractual, que sea causa del daño producido.
- Es competente el orden civil en aquellas conductas o acciones del empresario que sean plenamente asimilables a las conductas y acciones de terceros ajenos a la empresa y que produzcan daños al trabajador.

El plazo para el ejercicio de esta acción, es decir el plazo que tenemos para acudir o no a los juzgados, es el plazo general de las acciones laborales: Un año. Y ojo, es un año que cuenta desde que se produjo el daño a resarcir.

¿Qué te pueden resarcir?

- Daños patrimoniales: Que han de estar cuantificados y probados. (es obligatorio)
- Daños morales: El daño moral es el impacto o sufrimiento psíquico o espiritual que en las personas pueden producir ciertas conductas, actividades e incluso resultados, perjuicios que sin afectar a las cosas materiales, se refieren al patrimonio espiritual, a los bienes materiales de la salud, el honor, la libertad y análogos.

Supuestos más frecuentes donde la jurisprudencia ha decretado la existencia de daños y perjuicios a indemnizar en el orden social:


- Incumplimiento de precontratos o promesa de contratos.
- Incumplimiento de pacto de no concurrencia durante la vigencia de un contrato.
- Negativa al reingreso tras una excedencia. (este es el más común y el que si se suele ejercitar por la mayoría de letrados) Que suele coincidir en los salarios dejados de percibir, según el caso a) desde que se solicitó la reincorporación o b) desde que se presentó la papeleta de conciliación [el más común])
- Modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo declarada ilegal; Ej: un traslado ilegal que ocasiona perjuicios.
- Tras ejercitar el poder sancionador el empresario. EJ: Dos médicos tras revocarse su sanción motivada por dar una rueda de prensa y denunciar las irregularidades del servicio, solicitaron una indemnización por daños morales en compensación por el desprestigio profesional que les supuso dicha sanción, que les fue concedida. Otro trabajador sufrió una depresión por una sanción que fue revocada y fue compensado por daños morales.
- Por vulneración de derechos fundamentales.
- Por accidentes de trabajo siempre que se pruebe previamente la relación causa efecto entre la conducta del empleador y el accidente sufrido.


Ahora bien, en tu caso particular, los daños patrimoniales, aparte de los morales, podrían estar tasados y cuantificados: Al menos en la pérdida del paro. Ojo y digo podría, porque puede perfectamente entenderse que no. Es decir no estoy seguro de que pudieses reclamar diciendo: Me correspondían 6 meses de paro a X el mes tanto me debe... Los morales en este caso creo que no sería tan difícil probarlos.
Aún obviando estos requisitos y dando por hecho que los cumples, según cuentas no hay una promesa incumplida de contratarte, puesto que efectivamente ese contrato se celebra, con lo que no entra dentro de ese supuesto. Con lo cual tampoco podemos tirar por ahí.

Leí, no se si en este mismo foro hace unos años que dos empresas que se dedicaban a lo mismo, hacían el siguiente chanchullo: 

Empresa A quiere deshacerse de trabajador. Empresa B, hace oferta irrechazable a trabajador. Trabajador acepta. A los 7 días trabajador es despedido por no pasar el periodo de prueba. Trabajador se va sin indemnización. (si con paro)

En este caso si se pudiese probar lo que están haciendo estas empresas sería perfectamente denunciable en incluso sancionable para cobrar tanto indemnización por despido como daños morales.

En tu caso: Si pudieses probar la promesa de contrato, y que te dijeron que firmases la baja voluntaria en el otro trabajo  (Fundamental) Entonces si que trataría de demandar por daños y perjuicios.

Hay otra opción que va a depender más de la buena fe de la empresa que de otra cosa:
Les dices que te contraten de manera temporal, y que al día siguiente te despidan no por pasar el periodo de prueba, sino como un despido normal. En el peor de los casos te pagara una indemnización irrisoria. Y con ese despido si podrías cobrar paro.

O también podrías: Ir a trabajar en lo que te están ofreciendo; trabajar, e inmediatamente poder una denuncia por trabajar sin contrato, (Recuerda que la empresa tiene unos días para darte de alta en la S.Social, con lo cual es difícil que un contrato se transforme en indefinido así como así) Pero al menos habrías tenido un contrato que ha finalizado de manera no voluntaria y podrías cobrar el paro. 
PEGAS: el tiempo, entre que denuncias y sale el juicio si llegases al él, según donde vivas habrán pasado entre 6 meses y 2 años.

Si, se que es una putada, y aunque tuvieses razón el plazo de espera no te lo quieta nadie y a ver que comes mientras, pero las cosas están así.

Espero haberte ayudado

Un saludo ATIKA.

Nota: Para dar esta explicación me he apoyado en un trabajo de dos catedráticos de derecho social.


----------



## atika (31 Ago 2015)

Le doy una subidita que es lunes.
Por cierto ¿Marie Laveau le sirvió la respuesta?


----------



## Burbujista 2015 (1 Sep 2015)

Burbujista 2015 dijo:


> Buenos días y felicidades por este hilo y la ayuda desinteresada que presta Atika.
> 
> Mi situación laboral es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Me cito a mí mismo para dar una vuelta de tuerca más al asunto.

Ahora mismo en mi situación hay dos opciones:
- que la empresa me incluya en el ERE, en cuyo caso, tengo claro, a reclamar esos años de antigüedad de la ETT.
- que me presente yo voluntario al ERE, ya que se ha presentado un periodo de adscripción voluntaria, una opción que se me pasa por la cabeza y es esta opción por la que me surgen una serie de preguntas.

Tengo claro que si me presento voluntario al ERE la empresa no me reconocerá en el finiquito el periodo de la ETT a efectos de antigüedad, pero:

- puedo reclamarlos en cualquier caso?
- existen opciones de qué prospere? o, como yo me he presentado voiluntario los jueces no se pondrán de mi lado?
- se puede firmar NO CONFORME la recepción del finiquito o al ser VOLUNTARIO la empresa obligará a que firme conforme?
- qué porcentaje da usted de qué mi demanda prospere/no prospere? Qué porcentaje de éxito?
- cómo me recomienda actuar en caso de que decida presentarme voluntario? Presentar voluntariedad y no destapar la liebre de los años de la ETT hasta el momento de recibir la indemnización? Porque si la despierto antes seguramente me excluyan de los aceptados voluntarios (la empresa tiene derecho de veto).

Por un lado pienso que aunque sea VOLUNTARIO mi adscripción el ERE es algo que se ha acordado con el conjunto de los representantes de los trabajadores y la empresa no me está reconociendo un trabajo que he realizado, maquillado a través de una ETT, son años tirados a la basura y que me intenta burlar.

Pero por otro lado pienso que al presentarme VOLUNTARIO eso resta muchas posibilidades de éxito a que si la empresa me rescindiera de forma unilateral.

Soy un mar de dudas.

Gracias de antemano por su atención.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (1 Sep 2015)

Una consulta: ¿Tienen las empresas actualmente algún mecanismo para comprobar que el curriculum laboral de alguien es cierto? Quiero decir si al contratar a alguien tienen acceso a su vida laboral de alguna forma legal *o ilegal*.

Un conocido tuvo una enfermedad y tratamiento durante 5 años y aunque no tiene ninguna secuela y tiene una titulación universitaria, ahora tiene problemas para encontrar trabajo porque solo quieren menores de 30 años que trabajasen desde antes de tener el título. Y decir que estuvo 5 años enfermo es aun peor que decir que estuvo esos 5 años sin trabajar ni estudiar.

En Alemania según tengo entendido es habitual que pidan que tú lleves la vida laboral y si pones experiencia en el extranjero luego llaman a esas empresas para ver si es verdad, pero en España lo de pedir la vida laboral no es habitual y creo que ellos aunque contraten a alguien no puede saber lo que hizo antes o después.


----------



## putoinfierno (1 Sep 2015)

Llevo años leyendo burbuja, y nunca me he atrevido a escribir porque a veces parece que hay mas usuarios interesados en dar caña q en ayudar a la gente (aunque reconozco q eso es muyyy divertido), pero hoy al ver este hilo flipé. Muchas gracias Atika por dedicar tiempo al asesoramiento gratuito y lo que me parece mas importante de manera tan profesional, con la de basura q ya hay en burbuja hilos como éste le dan valor, en ganas de leer jooder....chincheta ya!
muchas gracias tío


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2015)

Burbujista 2015 dijo:


> - puedo reclamarlos en cualquier caso? por supuesto que puede
> - existen opciones de qué prospere? o, como yo me he presentado voiluntario los jueces no se pondrán de mi lado? existen opciones de qué prospere por supuesto. Respecto a la "filosofía" de los jueces, pues mire usté, hay de todo: hay jueces pro operario y hay jueces pro empresa, con lo cual no puedes pensar eso de antemano.
> - se puede firmar NO CONFORME la recepción del finiquito o al ser VOLUNTARIO la empresa obligará a que firme conforme? Si, puede firmar no conforme, y la empresa NO PUEDE OBLIGARLE a firmar de ninguna manera
> - qué porcentaje da usted de qué mi demanda prospere/no prospere? Qué porcentaje de éxito? Ninguno, no doy porcentajes
> ...



A ver... Tu mayor miedo consiste por un lado en perder esos años y por otro problemas a la hora de cobrar el finiquito si firmas no conforme.

Primero: Te invito a que pienses desde otro punto de vista: Esos años ya los has perdido y si demandas lo único que puedes hacer es recuperarlo, así que sea forzoso o voluntario, no debe preocuparle a la hora de computar esos años.

Segundo: Ten en cuenta que la indemnización es de 20 días por año con un tope de 12 mensualidades. Es decir que si has trabajado más de 18 años en la empresa te daría absolutamente igual reclamar esos años porque no servirían para nada puesto que no aumentaría el monto de la indemnización.

Tercero: ¿Qué haría yo? No destapar la liebre, como bien dices, y a la hora de firmar, poner no conforme y explicarles que consideras que deben incluir los primeros años. El hecho de poner no conforme no puede bloquear el cobro de la indemnización en la que estéis de acuerdo, porque tiene el tratamiento de despido objetivo, es decir han de poner a tu disposición de manera inmediata la indemnización (y luego si no estás de acuerdo reclamas) En caso de no pagarte el despido pasaría de objetivo a improcedente con el aumento de la indemnización correspondiente.

Un saludo.
ATIKA.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Una consulta: ¿Tienen las empresas actualmente algún mecanismo para comprobar que el curriculum laboral de alguien es cierto? Quiero decir si al contratar a alguien tienen acceso a su vida laboral de alguna forma legal *o ilegal*.
> 
> Un conocido tuvo una enfermedad y tratamiento durante 5 años y aunque no tiene ninguna secuela y tiene una titulación universitaria, ahora tiene problemas para encontrar trabajo porque solo quieren menores de 30 años que trabajasen desde antes de tener el título. Y decir que estuvo 5 años enfermo es aun peor que decir que estuvo esos 5 años sin trabajar ni estudiar.
> 
> En Alemania según tengo entendido es habitual que pidan que tú lleves la vida laboral y si pones experiencia en el extranjero luego llaman a esas empresas para ver si es verdad, pero en España lo de pedir la vida laboral no es habitual y creo que ellos aunque contraten a alguien no puede saber lo que hizo antes o después.



Rotundamente NO. La leyenda urbana de que existe un expediente laboral es muy dañina para el trabajador y muy beneficiosa para el empresario.
NO EXISTE NINGÚN EXPEDIENTE LABORAL
El acceso al informe de vida laboral o al informe de cotizaciones sociales es privado para el trabajador. Y, efectivamente, la única manera de tener acceso al mismo es que tú se lo proporciones.

Respecto a lo de tu conocido ¿Qué quieres que te diga? En mi experiencia jamás me han pedido una vida laboral. Lo que hay que hacer es "adaptar" el CV a la oferta enviada. Lo peor que te puede pasar es que te quedes como estás y no te contraten, y si hay suerte pues... voilà.


----------



## Burbujista 2015 (3 Sep 2015)

atika dijo:


> A ver... Tu mayor miedo consiste por un lado en perder esos años y por otro problemas a la hora de cobrar el finiquito si firmas no conforme.
> 
> Primero: Te invito a que pienses desde otro punto de vista: Esos años ya los has perdido y si demandas lo único que puedes hacer es recuperarlo, así que sea forzoso o voluntario, no debe preocuparle a la hora de computar esos años.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por su respuesta.

Remarco el punto segundo y hago una matización por si influye en su respuesta. La indemnización acordada con los sindicatos en el marco del ERE no es de 20/12 sino bastante mayor, tanto en días como en meses por lo que esos años que reclamo no estarían fuera del límite acordado.

La pregunta es, eso es relevante? El juez puede valorar las "buenas" condiciones del despido como para pronunciarse en el sentido de "la indemnización en los años reconocidos es buena, déjate de reclamar años pasados andaienso:". Digo ésto un poco desde la coña pero me preocupa que puedan pronunciarse en ese sentido...

Lo que me queda claro con su respuesta es que para adelante, apuntarme, no decir absolutamente nada hasta la entrega de la carta de despido/finiquito, poner NO CONFORME y reclamar posteriormente.


----------



## atika (3 Sep 2015)

Burbujista 2015 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su respuesta.
> 
> Remarco el punto segundo y hago una matización por si influye en su respuesta. La indemnización acordada con los sindicatos en el marco del ERE no es de 20/12 sino bastante mayor, tanto en días como en meses por lo que esos años que reclamo no estarían fuera del límite acordado.
> 
> ...



Empezando por el final: Es más, si pones no conforme, no les tienes ni que decir el motivo de por qué lo pones. Te puedes inventar que "a ti no te parece bien calculado y punto y que prefieres revisarlo" ... y ya les demandarás después.

Efectivamente si la indemnización es superior los márgenes varían. Pero es más de lo mismo, el juez puede pensar o decir lo que quiera, pero no de manera como tu dices, puesto que por ley está obligado a motivar de manera medianamente congruente la sentencia. ¿Qué el juez te dice que nones? pues bien dicho está y se acabó, no le des más vueltas. ¿que te dice que si? Pues me envías MP y te pagas las copas
Un Saludo.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2015)

mi sobrino ha empezado como comercial con telefono,.

le dan un sueldo fijo más comisiones. es normal que le hayan tenido que hacer firmar un contrato mercantil? el laboral ponia duración, eventual, sueldo segun convenio, ffecha de a...6 meses...

es normal hacerle firmar un contrato mercantil sin darse de alta en autónomo, simplemente para cobrar las comisiones de las ventas?


----------



## TocahuevoS (4 Sep 2015)

srburbujarra dijo:


> El salario una vez me aseguro que es competente no esta nada mal.
> Contratar a alguien para mi es una inversión, así que antes de hacer grandes desembolsos he de asegurarme que es buena.



Para eso están los CV y las referencias. :no:


----------



## atika (5 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> mi sobrino ha empezado como comercial con telefono,.
> 
> le dan un sueldo fijo más comisiones. es normal que le hayan tenido que hacer firmar un contrato mercantil? el laboral ponia duración, eventual, sueldo segun convenio, ffecha de a...6 meses...
> 
> es normal hacerle firmar un contrato mercantil sin darse de alta en autónomo, simplemente para cobrar las comisiones de las ventas?



El domingo te respondo, que ahora es tarde y mañana no estoy ¿ok? Tambien trataré de juntar todas las preguntas del otro hilo y responderlas. Si pudiesemos ver el contrato que ha firmado tu sobrino sería todo más fácil.
Y tranquilo, ya te adelanto que a tu sobrino no le va a pasar nada. No te preocupes.
Un saludo


----------



## putoinfierno (6 Sep 2015)

Hola
tengo una duda con respecto a si puedo disfrutar, o no, un permiso q marca mi convenio y de qué manera por mi tipo de contrato, me explico;

En mi convenio pone;
"Los trabajadores que lleven al menos un año en la empresa tendrán derecho a solicitar permisos sin sueldo de hasta un total de máximo 15 días al año y la empresa y habrá de otorgarse salvo que no resulte posible por notorias y justificadas necesidades del servicio.
El personal que lleve un mínimo de cinco años de servicio podrá pedir en caso de necesidad justificada licencias sin sueldo por plazo no inferior a un mes ni superior a 6 esta licencia no podrá solicitarse más de una vez en el transcurso de 3 años.
Además de los permisos anteriores los trabajadores con una antigüedad en la empresa igual o superior a un año podrán disfrutar anualmente de un permiso no retribuido de hasta un mes de duración en los siguientes supuestos especiales:
1. El cuidado de un hijo menor de 8 años o de un ascendente que conviva con el trabajador no desempeñe ninguna actividad retribuida y sufra un grado severo de Dependencia en el supuesto de que dichos hijos lo ascendentes inician una enfermedad aguda grave o requieran hospitalización.
.
.
."
El contrato que yo tengo es un contrato a tiempo parcial de 30 horas semanales de lunes a viernes. He solicitado un permiso de manera fraccionada es decir 15 días fraccionado los en varios periodos de tiempo a lo largo del año y la empresa me indica que no puedo hacer esa solicitud tal cual sino que tienen que ser 15 días consecutivos lo cual supone que pierda los fines de semana que por contrato además yo no trabajo. 

Es correcta la interpretación que hace la empresa?

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me podáis prestar

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 12:37 ----------

Hola
tengo una duda con respecto a si puedo disfrutar, o no, un permiso q marca mi convenio y de qué manera por mi tipo de contrato, me explico;

En mi convenio pone;
"Los trabajadores que lleven al menos un año en la empresa tendrán derecho a solicitar permisos sin sueldo de hasta un total de máximo 15 días al año y la empresa y habrá de otorgarse salvo que no resulte posible por notorias y justificadas necesidades del servicio.
El personal que lleve un mínimo de cinco años de servicio podrá pedir en caso de necesidad justificada licencias sin sueldo por plazo no inferior a un mes ni superior a 6 esta licencia no podrá solicitarse más de una vez en el transcurso de 3 años.
Además de los permisos anteriores los trabajadores con una antigüedad en la empresa igual o superior a un año podrán disfrutar anualmente de un permiso no retribuido de hasta un mes de duración en los siguientes supuestos especiales:
1. El cuidado de un hijo menor de 8 años o de un ascendente que conviva con el trabajador no desempeñe ninguna actividad retribuida y sufra un grado severo de Dependencia en el supuesto de que dichos hijos lo ascendentes inician una enfermedad aguda grave o requieran hospitalización.
.
.
."
El contrato que yo tengo es un contrato a tiempo parcial de 30 horas semanales de lunes a viernes. He solicitado un permiso de manera fraccionada es decir 15 días fraccionado los en varios periodos de tiempo a lo largo del año y la empresa me indica que no puedo hacer esa solicitud tal cual sino que tienen que ser 15 días consecutivos lo cual supone que pierda los fines de semana que por contrato además yo no trabajo. 

Es correcta la interpretación que hace la empresa?

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me podáis prestar


----------



## atika (6 Sep 2015)

mpbk dijo:

empezó a trabajar hace 10 días, le hicieron firmar un contrato previsiblemente mercantil, enmascarado de laboral en la oferta de empleo, por lo que entiendo que es un falso autónomo.......su trabajo es mandar comerciales a los clientes que les interese contratar un producto.

el pobre chaval firmó el contrato y lo de la seguridad social pero no miró el régimen ni nada....y aún no le han dado copia, es eso normal?yo creo que hay gato encerrado. cree recordar lo de 511, osea autónomo, pero le dijeron que no era autónomo, tiene 18 años pobrecillo. 

tengo miedo por él, porque se supone que un autónomo tiene que pagar la cuota, y él no paga nada......aún le meteran una multa. 

el contrato ponia del dia tal al dia tal.....creo que era de 6 meses.
pero era un contrato mercantil, osea que le han dado de alta de autónomo no?

en el contrato era mercantil y ponía eventual X

de varios que había como de obra, de formación, discapacidad,,,etc

ponía salario segun convenio, y de fecha de tal a tal(6 meses)
formó lo de la seguridad social casilla 511 se acuerda.

Tambien creo que leí, aunque ya no lo encuentro que le hicieron firmar dos contratos uno laboral y otro para las comisiones.

Lo primero: Es obligatorio que al firmar tu contrato te den una copia. Si no lo hacen puedes hablar con la representación sindical para que te den copia, o pedirsela directamente a la empresa y si no te la dan: a) inspección de trabajo o b) pedir copia a la adminstración.

Lo segundo: Nadie le puede dar de alta en autonomos sin su consentimiento, es decir en el régimen de autónomos de la seguridad social solo se puede dar de alta uno mismo.

Si parto de lo que creo que leí es cierto y le han hecho firmar dos contratos:

1º.-El contrato laboral, sin tener más datos, parece legal.

2º.- Ahora vamos con el contrato mercantil:

Sin tener apenas datos y poniendo en cuarentena esta respuesta te digo que:
No entiendo por qué le han hecho firmar un contrato mercantil para las comisiones cuando perfectamente podian ir en nómina. Bueno, miento, si, si que lo entiendo, en caso de problemas y que haya que reclamar, al sacar todo esto de la nómina, lo que hacen es bajar su base reguladora diaria y por tanto su futura indemnización si hubiese derecho a la misma, con otras consecuencias tales como que sus ingresos sean menores al cobrar el paro y más de lo mismo si se jubilase allí y tuviese que cobrar una pensión, o si, Dios no lo quiera, sufriese una incapacidad que le otorgase derecho a pensión esta también sería menor.

¿Qué hacer?

A) DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA DEL DERECHO LABORAL

Pues hombre, valorando la situación y pensando que es un contrato de seis meses, valoraría los ingresos por las comisiones: Si estas son ínfimas, pues lo dejaría pasar y ya. Si estas son elevadas, me plantearía el demandar señalando en el suplico de la demanda que dichas comisiones sean consideradas salario y negando la relación mercantil de las mismas, haciendo valer que son una consecuencia del trabajo. Hay que sopesar el coste del letrado por el pleito, con lo cual que se vaya apuntando a un sindicato, para que a la larga le salga más barato.

Ahora vamos con sus miedos y de paso con la lección que todo conforero debe aprender hoy:

¿Qué es un falso autónomo?

Para responder primero hay que saber qué es un autónomo: Es una persona, obligada a darse de alta en el régimen de la seguridad social como autónomo y teniendo que pagar ella sus impuestos, y como tal, darse de alta en el pago de impuesto de iva, la pueden despedir de un día para otro sin indemnización; La cual nunca cobrará paro ni vacaciones ni nada de nada, ni se le aplican los derechos que marca el convenio.

¿Cual es la diferencia entre un autónomo y un falso autónomo?

La clave está en cuatro detalles que prueban si existe o no una relación laboral:

1º Voluntariedad: El autónomo lo es voluntariamente, es decir la empresa contratante no puede forzar a hacerte autónomo para contratarte.

2º El puesto ha de estar remunerado

3º DEPENDENCIA: este es de los más importantes, el autónomo es independiente, es decir te contratan para hacer algo, pero el cómo lo hagas es tu problema. Es decir te contrato para que me traigas clientes, ok o te los llevo, pero de donde los saque es mi problema, si tú me obligas a ir vestido de uniforme y a ponerme en la parada del bus a hacerlo de 3 a 5, ya dependo de ti y puede considerarse relación laboral.

4º AJENEIDAD: Un autónomo es ajeno al devenir de la empresa. ¿Cómo se ve cuando no se es ajeno a la empresa? cuando se cobra el mismo día que los trabajadores de la empresa, que la retribución es la misma que estos, que siempre es la misma, que el emrpesario decida como se hacen las cosas...

Si se dan estos cuatro requisitos eres un falso autónomo y puedes demandar. De las consecuencias de la demanda no voy a hablar porque sería muy técnico, eso que os lo explique vuestro abogado.

B) DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA DEL DERECHO FISCAL

Ahora aprendamos con un ejemplo:

Lo que sean de Madrid se acordarán de que en la parada de metro de Nuevos Ministerios, se pusieron durante un año, comerciales en nombre de Barclays para venderte su tarjeta. Estuve hablando con una chica de ellas y me dijo que los contrataba una empresa para vender tarjetas y que solo le pagaban por las tarjetas vendidas. Que les dijeron que como no tenían muchos ingresos que no hacía falta que se dieran de alta en autónomos, y que no liquidaban el impuesto del IVA. ::

Primero la dije que si ella en ese momento sufría un accidente ¿quién le iba a pagar la pensión? puesto que no cotizaba a ningún régimen de la seguridad social, y me dijo que no lo sabía: Ya le respondí yo: nadie.::

A parte de El Decreto 2530/1970 de 20 de agosto, por el que se regula el régimen especial de la Seguridad Social de los trabajadores por cuenta propia o autónomos, en su capítulo II, indica que siempre que se realice una actividad por cuenta propia es obligatorio estar incluido en el régimen especial de trabajadores autónomos, independientemente de la duración del trabajo así como de la remuneración.

¿Qué dice la jurisprudencia? El Tribunal Supremo en (STSS de 29 de octubre de 1997, 17 de Junio de 2002 y 23 de septiembre de 2002), ha considerado como indicador de habitualidad el hecho de superar el umbral del SMI en el año natural.

Es decir que si ganas menos de 650 al mes, y tienes tiempo y dinero en buenos abogados y suerte y ganas de llegar hasta el Tribunal Supremo, y ganas la sentencia, puedes ejercer como autónomo sin darte de alta en el régimen de autónomos, eso si dos detalles:

a) La Seguridad Social te va a multar si o si, luego recurre la sanción y tira para adelante con abogados (y todo ello por el coste de la cuota de autónomos al año más la sanción)
b) si te pasa algo olvidate de una pensión contributiva porque no has contribuido.

Con lo cual ¿Compensa no darte de alta en autónomos? NO.

RESUMIENDO

Y yendo al caso de tu sobrino ¿Le van a pillar en hacienda? Dos respuestas: Si la empresa declara los ingresos abonados a su sobrino: Pudiera ser.
Si no los declara: Ni de coña.

Con respecto a esto último sería interesante la opinión de un técnico de hacienda porque ya son temas que controlo menos y me puedo equivocar. Cierto es que conozco a mucha gente que ha vendido libros en el círculo de lectores sin darse de alta en autónomos y a nadie nunca le han dicho nada.

Respecto al IVA. Exactamente igual, tienes la obligación de retener el iva, si la empresa declara ese gasto y tú no, estás vendido y también te podrían multar

¿Qué es lo que he sacado yo en consecuencia en mis años de experiencia?
NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA, firmar un contrato mercantil, ni aceptar un empleo de este tipo como vendedor de seguros, libros, tarjetas o pepinillos en lata.
Salvo que me esté muriendo de hambre y no quede más remedio.

¿Qué haría yo si fuese tu sobrino? Demandar a la empresa para que dichas comisiones sean consideradas salario. Así soluciono los dos problemas de un tiro. Subo mi base reguladora y me quito la obligación de pagar impuestos y de rollos fiscales. Y si no se atreve a demandar al menos presentar una inspección de trabajo.

un saludo y espero haberle ayudado

PD: por esta respuesta tendría que cobraros jajaja. Calopez Chicheta ya desgra... digo Amable líder.


----------



## atika (8 Sep 2015)

putoinfierno dijo:


> Hola
> tengo una duda con respecto a si puedo disfrutar, o no, un permiso q marca mi convenio y de qué manera por mi tipo de contrato, me explico;
> 
> En mi convenio pone;
> ...



Mañana te respondo, que me ha sido imposible hacerlo antes. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (9 Sep 2015)

putoinfierno dijo:


> Hola
> tengo una duda con respecto a si puedo disfrutar, o no, un permiso q marca mi convenio y de qué manera por mi tipo de contrato, me explico;
> 
> En mi convenio pone;
> ...



Hola:

Lamentablemente no voy a poder ayudarle por dos motivos.

1º) No respondo dudas de convenio como dije en el post inicial.
2º) Haciendo una excepción y por responderte te digo, que si no dice nada parto de un principio básico: In dubio pro operario, que quiere decir que ante la duda se aplicará la interpretación mas favorable a ti.

¿Qué haría yo?

Acudir a la representación sindical de tu empresa y preguntar, y si no la hay ponerme en contacto con la sección sindical del sindicato firmante del convenio y preguntar allí la duda, y si tengo razón hacer un escrito para que al empresa se vea forzada a responder por escrito a ver que razones jurídicas dan.
También te digo lo de tus representantes sindicales porque muchas veces negocian acuerdos para sus afiliados, y a lo mejor se lo pueden negociar por ud. A demás no considero nada negativo afiliarse a un sindicato, por muy marisquero que sea la cúpula, porque la gente que está al pie del cañón son tus compañeros que, por norma general suele ser gente honrada.

Tampoco me plantearía demandar puesto que cuando salga el juicio ha podido pasar más de un año hasta que salga la sentencia, con lo que la protección efectiva de su derecho e incluso el momento de necesidad que originó tu solicitud ya han podido cesar.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## atika (15 Sep 2015)

Buenos días a todos, le doy una subida por si alguien se anima a preguntar algo. Añado que he creado una especie de índice en el segundo post del hilo para facilitaros la consulta.


----------



## Gorkako (15 Sep 2015)

Venga para que no pare el jilo y seguro que más de uno estará interesado.

¿Podrías aclarar más o menos cuando una empresa realiza una cesión ilegal?


Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## atika (15 Sep 2015)

Gorkako dijo:


> Venga para que no pare el jilo y seguro que más de uno estará interesado.
> 
> ¿Podrías aclarar más o menos cuando una empresa realiza una cesión ilegal?
> 
> ...



Aunque ya respondí a esa pregunta en el post #89 te digo que menuda serendipia acabo de sufrir, estaba buscando información literalmente de eso y la acababa de encontrar. Como verás muchos están repetidos con los que cité en su día; para que tengáis otra versión de otro profesional os copio el texto: El texto no es mio, pero lo estimo correcto en todo excepto en lo de criterios, que yo considero que más que criterios son indicios, porque no han de darse todos:

PD: de no haber sufrido la serendípia te habría remitido al post 89#. Sirva este como complemento de aquel. 

_"Resumidamente, estos criterios son, básicamente, los siguientes:

La empresa principal y contratista deben ser formalmente independientes.

La empresa que procede a la contratación de los trabajadores debe contar con la infraestructura suficiente y necesaria para llevar a cabo su actividad productiva, lo que requiere la disponibilidad sobre los medios materiales y personales idóneos para tal fin.

El poder de dirección y organización de los trabajadores debe corresponder a la empresa que procedió a la contratación de los mismos.

Dicha empresa debe asumir los riesgos propios de su actividad productiva.

Por otro lado, y como reflejo de los anteriores criterios generales, se han señalado por la doctrina jurisprudencial, entre otros, los siguientes indicios que permiten apuntar la existencia de cesión ilegal de trabajadores:

1. Que los servicios se presten en las instalaciones de la empresa principal y que el personal de la contratista utilice medios de control del personal de la empresa principal (tales como, sistemas de fichaje, medición de tiempo, etc.).

2. La coincidencia de horario de trabajo del personal de la contrata con la empresa principal, y que ésta sea la que se encargue de la organización de los turnos de trabajo, vacaciones y demás criterios de tiempo de trabajo de la plantilla del contratista.

3. La confusión de plantillas en la provisión de sustituciones, ausencia o cambios de turnos tanto de la empresa principal como de la contrata.

4. Que la empresa principal tome las decisiones sobre sanciones del personal de la contrata o decida qué trabajador de la contrata sigue o no en el servicio, así como que designe el número de trabajadores adscritos al servicio, o se encargue de su selección.

5. La coincidencia de sistemas retributivos o de incentivos de la empresa principal y la contrata.

6. Que la retribución del contratista se determine, exclusivamente, conforme al número de horas trabajadas por su personal o en función del coste de personal.

7. Que la empresa contratista emplee equipos y bienes de la empresa principal, así como la utilización del mismo sistema informático (correo electrónico, intranet, hardware, etc.)."_


----------



## Burbujista 2015 (15 Sep 2015)

atika dijo:


> Empezando por el final: Es más, si pones no conforme, no les tienes ni que decir el motivo de por qué lo pones. Te puedes inventar que "a ti no te parece bien calculado y punto y que prefieres revisarlo" ... y ya les demandarás después.
> 
> Efectivamente si la indemnización es superior los márgenes varían. Pero es más de lo mismo, el juez puede pensar o decir lo que quiera, pero no de manera como tu dices, puesto que por ley está obligado a motivar de manera medianamente congruente la sentencia. ¿Qué el juez te dice que nones? pues bien dicho está y se acabó, no le des más vueltas. ¿que te dice que si? Pues me envías MP y te pagas las copas
> Un Saludo.



Buenas tardes, finalmente no me he presentado voluntario al ERE, por lo que si salgo despedido será porque me echen ellos, al no ser voluntario por mi parte entiendo que eso dará aún más peso a la reclamación.

Ahora, me gustaría, como persona que nunca ha tenido un pleito, saber qué me costaría reclamar esos años en caso de que la empresa me despidiera. 

Me explico:
- la empresa me despide y me reconoce digamos 40k de indemnizacion por los años dado de alta en ella.
- la empresa no me reconoce 20k de indemnización por los años en los que presté servicio en ella a través de una ETT mediante un CPD.

Mis preguntas son:
- Cuanto me cuesta el proceso de tener abogado y demandar a la empresa por esos 20k?
- Cual es el importe aproximado en cada una de las fases del litigio? (SMAC, demandas...).
- En caso de que gane, entiendo que el abogado se lleve un porcentaje pero entiendo que será de esos 20k que estoy reclamando y no de los 40k que ya me reconoció la empresa? Estoy equivocado? Tendría que pagar un porcentaje de los 40+20, de los 60.000 euros? 
- Qué porcentaje entraría dentro de la franja razonable?

Un saludo


----------



## atika (15 Sep 2015)

Lamentablemente no voy a responder a tus preguntas: Hay unos honorarios mínimos en cada colegio, luego a partir de ahí cada abogado tiene sus honorarios, y si no te gustan buscate a otros. [Ironic on] No es lo mismo contratar a un abogado de prestigio mundial como yo  que a un becario de Garrigues :: [ironic off]

Pero por ayudarte ahí va un pdf con los honorarios del Colegio de Madrid:

www.icam.es/docs/ficheros/201307040001_6_1.pdf

No te pierdas: página 82 y siguientes.

Y si, se cobra en función de la cuantía del pleito, que en este caso serían 20000€. Luego está lo típico: Si se gana se cobra más y si se pierde pues unos mínimos.

El abogado en su hoja de encargo te especificará lo que te cobra por fases, no es lo mismo que en el Servicio de mediación se acuerde, a que en conciliación antes de celebrar el juicio haya avenencia, pues esto segundo implica redactar la demanda y preparar el juicio.

Mil factores... Mejor pregunta a un par de letrados de tu colegio a ver que te piden; no creo que lo que te pidan difiera mucho.

Un saludo y perdón por no resolver tu duda, pero no voy a entrar en bailes de cifras.


----------



## guillotinator (17 Sep 2015)

Hola, tengo contrato indefinido desde 2007 en una empresa. Creo que en breve pueden reducir mi jornada. Si después de reducir la jornada, por ejemplo pasado un año, me despiden ¿la indemnización de xx días por año se calcula en base al sueldo de la jornada reducida o al sueldo de cada año? 

Gracias.


----------



## atika (20 Sep 2015)

guillotinator dijo:


> Hola, tengo contrato indefinido desde 2007 en una empresa. Creo que en breve pueden reducir mi jornada. Si después de reducir la jornada, por ejemplo pasado un año, me despiden ¿la indemnización de xx días por año se calcula en base al sueldo de la jornada reducida o al sueldo de cada año?
> 
> Gracias.



Acabo de ver tu mensaje. Mañana te respondo.


----------



## atika (21 Sep 2015)

guillotinator dijo:


> Hola, tengo contrato indefinido desde 2007 en una empresa. Creo que en breve pueden reducir mi jornada. Si después de reducir la jornada, por ejemplo pasado un año, me despiden ¿la indemnización de xx días por año se calcula en base al sueldo de la jornada reducida o al sueldo de cada año?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola: Estás omitiendo muchos datos que creo necesarios:
Primero, para que te reduzcan la duración de la jornada, la empresa tiene que aprobar una MODIFICACIÓN SUSTANCIAL DE LAS CONDICIONES DE TRABAJO, Lo que comúnmente se conoce como artículo 41ET.
Dicha modificación puede ser: Colectiva o individual.

Pero vamos al grano, si te aplican un artículo 41, puedes comunicar a la empresa una extinción voluntaria indemnizada del contrato, lo que equivale a cobrar el paro y cobrar una indemnización de 20 días por año con un tope de 9 mensualidades. O bien puedes recurrirla en los juzgados si no estás de acuerdo por ejemplo por si no reúne dicha modificación los requisitos de fondo y forma que la ley le exige.

Seguimos: Imaginemos que tragas con el 41 y aceptas dicha reducción de jornada y como dices tu te despiden. La indemnización se calcula tomando como base el salario REAL de las doce últimas nóminas, dividiéndolo entre 365. Así tendremos el salario día, para multiplicar según sea un tipo de despido u otro o una fecha u otra si el despido es improcedente.

Con lo cual y respondiendo a tu pregunta: Efectivamente, si el salario de las últimas 12 nóminas es menor, tu futura indemnización por despido será menor. Si hubiese sido una modificación sustancial de carácter colectivo, cosas como esta habrían de haberse previsto en la negociación entre representantes de los trabajadores y la empresa. Pero si no se hubiese previsto nada, si, saldrías perjudicado.

Una adenda a esta consulta: os enseño el truco del babycuco de los RRHH a la hora de negociar despidos e indemnizaciones varias:
Cogen el salario anual por convenio mas la antigüedad o complementos personales, y dicen: tu salario es este, porque es el que dice el convenio, así que a tanto el día y se acabó. Y tú, que me lees y no tienes ni idea de derecho laboral vas y dices: efectivamente mi salario anual por convenio es el que dicen, así que estará bien... Y una mierda: Porque si tienes incentivos, horas extra o te han pagado más (¡¡¡Aunque se hubiesen equivocado!!!) lo que hay que hacer es sumar las doce nóminas y listo. Y, si efectivamente viviésemos en los mundos de yupi, y solo te hubiesen pagado el mínimo convencional, entonces ambas cantidades deberían cuadrar Ojo: Y a muy poca gente le cuadran. Siempre te pagan algo más por echar un par de horitas ayudando a algo etc etc...

Un saludo Atika.


----------



## guillotinator (21 Sep 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta. En este caso sería individual ya que aunque hay otro trabajador es familia, solo yo no soy de la familia. Recientemente ha entrado otro de la familia y se me ha dicho que le enseñe, así que...

Aprovecho y espero no abusar. Otra cosa que me planteo es que cierren la empresa en la que estoy en nómina y me ofrezcan pasar a otra (de la misma familia) y poniéndonos en lo peor me despidan al poco tiempo. Por eso me gustaría saber en estos casos si puedo exigir que se me guarde la antigüedad de una empresa para la otra, firmando algún tipo de documento, ¿o me han de despedir, pagarme lo que sea y contratarme de nuevo en la otra empresa?.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2015)

guillotinator dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. En este caso sería individual ya que aunque hay otro trabajador es familia, solo yo no soy de la familia. Recientemente ha entrado otro de la familia y se me ha dicho que le enseñe, así que...
> 
> Aprovecho y espero no abusar. Otra cosa que me planteo es que cierren la empresa en la que estoy en nómina y me ofrezcan pasar a otra (de la misma familia) y poniéndonos en lo peor me despidan al poco tiempo. Por eso me gustaría saber en estos casos si puedo exigir que se me guarde la antigüedad de una empresa para la otra, firmando algún tipo de documento, ¿o me han de despedir, pagarme lo que sea y contratarme de nuevo en la otra empresa?.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



Hola: Buen detalle ese de que enseñe a un familiar; Si puede exija un plus salarial por enseñar a otra persona. Si la cosa está muy tensa pues mejor no... eso ya lo verás tú.

Si, puede plasmar por escrito en el contrato de trabajo en las estipulaciones, que la empresa le reconoce una antigüedad a todos los efectos de XX/XX/XXXX.

Si no quisiesen respetarte la antigüedad, cabría la posibilidad de reclamar en el despido objetivo por que es un grupo de empresas. Es decir: No pueden decir que está una empresa arruinada, cuando otra que se dedica a lo mismo y es del mismo dueño va viento en popa.

Respecto al que te paguen y te readmitan, pues más de lo mismo: Si le aplican un despido por causas objetivas y esas causas no existen, lo que se podía hacer es demandar por improcedente, elevando de ese modo sustancialmente la indemnización. Y cuidado con el buen rollismo empresarial: Te despiden, te pagan como despido objetivo 20 días por año con un tope de 12 mensualidades, te dicen que en un mes te contratan, para reclamar el despido tienes 20 días hábiles, se pasan esos días, no te contratan y luego vaya usted a reclamar al maestro armero.
Otra opción podría ser: Te despiden, te pagan, te contratan, no te han guardado la antigüedad, te despiden de nuevo, aunque ese nuevo despido sea improcedente te pagan 50 euros y para casa.

Así que va a depender de la confianza que tengas con tu empleador. Extrema las precauciones.

Por cierto como saber si es un grupo empresarial, para que vaya recopilando pruebas indiciarias, y digo indiciarias porque el grupo de empresas a efectos laborales es una creación jurisprudencial. Por todos los abogados se cita siempre esta sentencia: [Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 26 de enero de 1998, Rec. 2365/1997 (RJ 1998/1062)]:

“…- Funcionamiento unitario de las organizaciones de trabajo de las empresas del grupo.

– Prestación de trabajo común, simultánea o sucesiva, en favor de varias de las empresas del grupo.

– Creación de empresas aparentes sin sustento real, determinantes de una exclusión de responsabilidades laborales .

– Confusión de plantillas, confusión de patrimonios, apariencia externa de unidad empresarial y unidad de dirección…” .

Así que ve cogiendo tickets, facturas, grabaciones al jefe cuando hables de esto....

Buena Suerte: Atika.


----------



## transportesfulgencio (22 Sep 2015)

Hola,¿toca usted el tema de parados mayores de 55 y problemas con subsidios,etc?
Gracias.


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2015)

transportesfulgencio dijo:


> Hola,¿toca usted el tema de parados mayores de 55 y problemas con subsidios,etc?
> Gracias.



Te reconozco que los temas de seguridad social no son mi fuerte; pero prueba, si lo se te respondo, y si no puede que alguien lo sepa. Y si no solo vas a perder un poco de tu tiempo.


----------



## transportesfulgencio (22 Sep 2015)

Hola,tengo una duda.Como dije soy perceptor de dicho subsidio y en julio del año próximo he de presentar la declaración de la renta. En enero y febrero estuve trabajando y cobré dos nóminas;el resto de meses cobré las mensualidades del subsidio.La pregunta es:¿las dos nóminas son renta del trabajo y por ese mótivo me suprimirán el subsidio?
Si puede asesorarme,gracias,y si no,también. Saludos.


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2015)

transportesfulgencio dijo:


> Hola,tengo una duda.Como dije soy perceptor de dicho subsidio y en julio del año próximo he de presentar la declaración de la renta. En enero y febrero estuve trabajando y cobré dos nóminas;el resto de meses cobré las mensualidades del subsidio.La pregunta es:¿las dos nóminas son renta del trabajo y por ese mótivo me suprimirán el subsidio?
> Si puede asesorarme,gracias,y si no,también. Saludos.



Sacado de la página del INEM:

Trascurrido el primera año cobrando la ayuda, ¿qué debo hacer para que me sigan pagando el subsidio para mayores de 55 años?

Para seguir cobrando el subsidio, todos los años hay que presentar en la oficina de empleo una declaración de las rentas (+info) que se han recibido durante los 12 meses anteriores, para comprobar que no se está superando el límite máximo de rentas que se admite para esta ayuda.

Quienes reciben el subsidio de mayores de 55 años podrán suscribir un Convenio Especial con la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, para completar la cotización por jubilación que efectúa el INEM SEPE.

Con lo cual vemos que es una cuestión de rentas no de trabajo efectivo, ergo:

Carecer de rentas. Se tienen que cumplir estas dos condiciones: 

Que el solicitante no tenga rentas de cualquier naturaleza superiores al 75 % del salario mínimo interprofesional, es decir, no superar 486,45 euros/mes .
Y que la renta media de su unidad familiar no supere tampoco esa cantidad. Es decir, que si se suman las rentas del solicitante y las de su cónyuge y/o hijos menos de 26 años (o mayores discapacitados o menores no emancipados si los tuviera) y dividimos toda esa suma entre el número total de miembros de la unidad familiar, el resultado no debe superar los 486,45 € de media mensual por cada miembro. Explicamos con un ejemplo este nuevo requisito en este artículo > “endurecimiento del acceso al subsidio para mayores de 55 años”. Los subsidios reconocidos antes del 16 de marzo de 2013 no se ven afectados por el requisito B, solo deben cumplir el A.


Y si, la pregunta del millón y exclusivamente a mi criterio: El computos de rentas se hace anual. Porque si tu recibieses el uno de enero una renta de 2000 euros y el resto del año nada, ¿como vas a vivir?

Me queda la duda de si solicitaste el subsidio por primera vez o lo dejaste de percibir para trabajar dos meses y luego lo reanudaste.

Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.
Atika.


----------



## atika (29 Sep 2015)

Os doy una subida por si alguien quiere saber algo.

PD: llevamos más de 10000 visitas y 120 post ayudando a gente. Gracias.

PD2: CALOPEZ Chincheta!!

PD3: thanks, 5 estrellas etc... son bienvenidos.


----------



## lordloki (6 Oct 2015)

Otra duda relacionada con la cesión ilegal de trabajadores y con la obtención de pruebas para demostrarla.

Si has firmado un acuerdo de confidencialidad con la empresa cliente (donde no puedes usar ni sacar sus datos/correos/etc para hacer cualquier cosa que le suponga daño a dicha empresa cliente), ¿podrías usar los correos/documentos/grabaciones en un juicio sin que luego recibas una demanda por ruptura del acuerdo de confidencialidad?


----------



## atika (6 Oct 2015)

Hola:
Muy buena pregunta. ¿Qué se te está pasando por la cabeza? jejejeje
Lo que propones aquí es un conflicto de derechos para ver cual prevalece, si el de la empresa para con sus intereses económicos o empresariales para si y con sus clientes, o si prevalece tu derecho a obtener la tutela judicial de tus intereses por parte de los juzgados y tribunales.

Como es obvio, prevalece este último, ya que es un derecho constitucional: Derecho a la tutela judicial efectiva (Artículo 24 CE)

Así en frio puede ser difícil de entender, pero creo que con un par de aclaraciones lo entenderás rápido:
- No se puede vetar el acceso a los tribunales de nada ni de nadie por una mera cláusula de confidencialidad por muy explicita y amenazadora que se esta.
Con un ejemplo lo entenderás mejor: Si te enteras que la empresa está cometiendo X delito, la cláusula de confidencialidad no te puede impedir denunciar esa actuación.

Te copio íntegro el texto de un bufete de abogados que ganó una sentencia muy clarificante al respecto; Como el texto no es mio, he de aclarar que pertenece al Bufete Díaz de Mera. (Al cesar lo que es del cesar) Me hubiese gustado ponerte la sentencia pero no la encuentro.

Indo Iuris (Bufete DÃ*az de Mera): MERCADONA PIERDE RECLAMACIÃ“N DE INDEMNIZACIÃ“N POR SUPUESTA VULNERACIÃ“N DE SECRETO PROFESIONAL

_MERCADONA PIERDE RECLAMACIÓN DE INDEMNIZACIÓN POR SUPUESTA VULNERACIÓN DE SECRETO PROFESIONAL
MERCADONA RECLAMABA CASI MEDIO MILLÓN DE EUROS A UN ANTIGUO TRABAJADOR

Un antiguo trabajador de Mercadona es absuelto de la Supuesta Vulneración del Deber de Confidencialidad por el que el Supermercado le reclamaba casi Medio Millón de Euros.

En el año 2010 Mercadona despidió a un trabajador alegando supuestos motivos Disciplinarios. En el acuerdo conciliatorio de despido disciplinario, la empresa finalmente reconoció la improcedencia del mismo, indemnizando al trabajador con 158.922 euros. 

A su vez, Mercadona estipuló que la vulneración de su deber de confidencialidad conllevaría el abono del triple de la cantidad indemnizada en concepto de daños y perjuicios, lo que hacía un total de casi Medio Millón de Euros que la Empresa podría reclamar en caso de supuesta revelación de secretos mercantiles.

Tras su despido y representado por INDO IURIS, dicho trabajador formuló denuncia contra dos trabajadores de Mercadona, quienes junto con la Empresa, actualmente se encuentran imputados por presunta falsedad documental, encontrándose la denuncia aún en fase de instrucción.
Como respuesta, la empresa interpuso demanda contra el trabajador cuando éste emprendió acciones legales. Mercadona consideraba que había vulnerado la cláusula de confidencialidad recogida en el acuerdo de despido y solicitaba el abono de la indemnización pactada, es decir, 484.926,48 euros.

Gracias a la defensa de INDO IURIS / Bufete Díaz de Mera, Mercadona ha visto desestimada su demanda por las siguientes razones:

- La clausula de confidencialidad ha de establecer claramente qué se entiende por Información Confidencial. Sin embargo, en este caso, era tan amplia y ambigua que cualquier manifestación del trabajador podría ser entendida como una vulneración de la misma. 
- Además, no se entiende que se revelen datos comerciales o industriales perjudiciales para la empresa.
- El ejercicio del derecho del trabajador al emprender acciones judiciales no puede ser restringido por una mera cláusula de confidencialidad, y ningún beneficio reportó al trabajador el hecho de la interposición de la Denuncia por Falsedad._




Así que que quede claro, una clausula de confidencialidad no puede limitar vuestra defensa en un juicio en ningún caso.

Un saludo. Atika.


----------



## lordloki (6 Oct 2015)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración. Todos sabemos lo que se me está pasando por la cabeza , ahora simplemente estoy recopilando pruebas.


----------



## guillotinator (7 Oct 2015)

Hola, tengo otra consulta.

Se da el caso de un autónomo que tiene contratado a un trabajador. Convenio construcción. El trabajador va encadenando diferentes contratos por obra desde 2012, por días o meses, según el autónomo por miedo a quedarse sin faena y tal. A mediados de este año se pusieron de acuerdo y firmaron un documento privado donde el autónomo le reconoce la continuidad en la empresa desde 2012 y que lo considera indefinido, desconozco por qué no hizo contrato oficial en el SEPE en ese momento. 

Por lo visto hay una ley que dice que las empresas del sector de la construcción que sean subcontratadas (es el caso) deben tener un 30% de la plantilla indefinida. Este hombre desconocía esa ley o se consideraba a él indefinido :: (no es excusa pero parece sincero), nada más enterarse ha sido cuando ha contratado al trabajador indefinido formalizando el contrato en el SEPE. En caso de una inspección de trabajo, el documento firmado al trabajador reconociéndolo como indefinido desde 2012 ¿podría ayudarle a evitar la multa?

Gracias.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Oct 2015)

En primer lugar, dar las gracias al autor de este hilo por su desinteresada labor.

Tengo una consulta de Derecho de la Seguridad Social. Si no es el tema de este hilo pido disculpas de antemano.

El hecho, es que el recibir mi vida laboral, he observado que no me aparecen como cotizados 3 meses en el régimen de autónomos; realizado un recurso a la Tesoreria para que me los reconozcan, me conestan denegándolo en razón de que el ingreso de las cuotas se produjo fuera del plazo reglamentario (incluso aunque aboné un recargo del 20%), en base al art. 35 del Real Decreto 84/1996 (es un alta).

Tengo la posibilidad de interponer un recurso de alzada ante el Director Provincial de La TGSS, aunque no se como enfocarlo. Solo se me ocurre que la TGSS ha tenido un enrriquecimiento sin causa, ya que ese dinero que he abonado va a ser inutil; por otra parte, como esto ocurrió hace mucho más de 4 años, no puedo reclamar la devolución del dinero aportado.

¿Esos 600 € que aboné hace años, y no me los reconocen como cotizados, los puedo dar por perdidos?.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (9 Oct 2015)

guillotinator dijo:


> Hola, tengo otra consulta.
> 
> Se da el caso de un autónomo que tiene contratado a un trabajador. Convenio construcción. El trabajador va encadenando diferentes contratos por obra desde 2012, por días o meses, según el autónomo por miedo a quedarse sin faena y tal. A mediados de este año se pusieron de acuerdo y firmaron un documento privado donde el autónomo le reconoce la continuidad en la empresa desde 2012 y que lo considera indefinido, desconozco por qué no hizo contrato oficial en el SEPE en ese momento.
> 
> ...



Hola, Con respecto a temas de Seguridad Social estoy más verde pero ahí va:

Las multas muchas veces dependen del criterio del inspector. Si hay muy buena fe y el inspector así lo entendiese puede quedar todo en una mera amonestación por escrito; Pero tal y como está la administración y su afán recaudador, veo muy difícil que, encaso de sufrir inspección, se librase de la correspondiente sanción. Añado: Que ese escrito no es ninguna causa eximente, por ello afirmo la realidad latente de la sanción.

Por otra parte habría que ver si afecta a las cotizaciones sociales, por si hay que regularizarlas, y también afecta al pago de la antigüedad del trabajador contratado.

Un saludo, Atika.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 13:42 ----------




elKaiser dijo:


> En primer lugar, dar las gracias al autor de este hilo por su desinteresada labor.
> 
> Tengo una consulta de Derecho de la Seguridad Social. Si no es el tema de este hilo pido disculpas de antemano.
> 
> ...




Hola: Si de la seguridad social ando verde, de gestión pura y dura ni te cuento; pero vamos allá de todos modos:

1º Lo veo difícil porque probablemente la acción para reclamar que ese trabajo conste en la vida laboral, haya prescrito. (y ojo, solo digo probablemente, no estoy al 100% seguro)

2º Respecto al enriquecimiento injusto no le veo visos de que vaya a prosperar: Tu tenias la obligación de pagar, independientemente de que te hayas beneficiado o no. Pero también pagando fuiste al médico o te pudiste beneficiar de otros sistemas de protección.

Como no me gusta que la Seguridad social nos robe, te animo a presentar recurso pero no sin recordarte que la administración tiene plazos algo diferentes para recurrir al juzgado. Te recomiendo encarecidamente que si estás dispuesto a llegar hasta el final que te haga el recurso un profesional.

Un saludo y lamento ser de tan poca ayuda en este caso.


----------



## atika (16 Oct 2015)

Subida semanal para el que tenga ansias de conocimiento.


----------



## atika (26 Oct 2015)

Subida para que pregunte quien quiera


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Oct 2015)

elKaiser dijo:


> En primer lugar, dar las gracias al autor de este hilo por su desinteresada labor.
> 
> Tengo una consulta de Derecho de la Seguridad Social. Si no es el tema de este hilo pido disculpas de antemano.
> 
> ...



No sé si te darían de alta de oficio, o hiciste el alta posterior a la fecha real de inicio de actividad, etc. pero el caso es que funciona así, creo.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2015 at 13:00 ----------




lordloki dijo:


> Otra duda relacionada con la cesión ilegal de trabajadores y con la obtención de pruebas para demostrarla.
> 
> Si has firmado un acuerdo de confidencialidad con la empresa cliente (donde no puedes usar ni sacar sus datos/correos/etc para hacer cualquier cosa que le suponga daño a dicha empresa cliente), ¿podrías usar los correos/documentos/grabaciones en un juicio sin que luego recibas una demanda por ruptura del acuerdo de confidencialidad?



Si hubo una cesión en el pasado y no se denunció en su momento, ya es tarde. La cesión debe existir en el momento de presentar la demanda.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2015 at 13:20 ----------




guillotinator dijo:


> Hola, tengo contrato indefinido desde 2007 en una empresa. Creo que en breve pueden reducir mi jornada. Si después de reducir la jornada, por ejemplo pasado un año, me despiden ¿la indemnización de xx días por año se calcula en base al sueldo de la jornada reducida o al sueldo de cada año?
> 
> Gracias.



Si es de mutuo acuerdo se puede reducir jornada de tiempo completo pasando a tiempo parcial, con la consiguiente pérdida de derechos.

Si no hay acuerdo no se puede imponer la conversión de tiempo completo a tiempo parcial, está prohibido.

Si se invoca una reducción de jornada es por ERTE, con reducción de jornada o suspensión del contrato por días, o mezcla.

O, si se invoca el art. 41 del ET, podría ser una reducción de jornada, pero manteniendo el contrato como de tiempo completo, aún siendo de menor jornada real.


---------- Post added 26-oct-2015 at 13:24 ----------




guillotinator dijo:


> Hola, tengo otra consulta.
> 
> Se da el caso de un autónomo que tiene contratado a un trabajador. Convenio construcción. El trabajador va encadenando diferentes contratos por obra desde 2012, por días o meses, según el autónomo por miedo a quedarse sin faena y tal. A mediados de este año se pusieron de acuerdo y firmaron un documento privado donde el autónomo le reconoce la continuidad en la empresa desde 2012 y que lo considera indefinido, desconozco por qué no hizo contrato oficial en el SEPE en ese momento.
> 
> ...



Así es. Es más, para operar como contrata o subcontrata en construcción la empresa o autónomo con asalariados ha de estar registrada en REA (Registro de Empresas Acreditadas), y para obtener el registro ha de cumplir ese requisito y unos cuantos más.

Preguntas más frecuentes - Registro de Empresas Acreditadas


----------



## atika (3 Nov 2015)

Subida, a la espera que el moderador de turno le ponga una chincheta al hilo que creo que es bastante útil


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Nov 2015)

Hilo genial y los moderadores dormidos...

En fin. Aquí una pregunta.

¿Es legal que una empresa absorba la antigüedad (trienios) de un trabajador mediante el complemento personal ?

Es decir, el trabajador gana antigüedad con el paso de los años, la empresa efectivamente le sube la antigüedad en la nómina, pero a la vez le baja el complemento personal y la nómina queda entonces igualica que antes.

Muchas gracias y sigue así.


----------



## atika (3 Nov 2015)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Hilo genial y los moderadores dormidos...
> 
> En fin. Aquí una pregunta.
> 
> ...



Hola:
te pongo un resumen de una Sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional recaída en conflicto colectivo:

_Sentencia A.N. 147/2011, de 27 de octubre

Desestimación. Complemento personal absorbible. Compesación con el complemento de antigüedad. Aunque el complemento personal, conforme al convenio, está ligado a la cantidad y calidad de trabajo, es posible su absorción y compensación por el complemento de antigüedad, aunque no tengan naturaleza homogénea, por así estar previsto en el convenio colectivo. La absorción y compensación ha de operar entre conceptos salariales homogéneos, pero cabe la excepción si se acuerda expresamente._

Traducido al castellano:

1º Ha de denominarse complemento personal absorbible. Si no se refleja en la nómina o en el convenio como absorbible: nada de nada.
2º Ha de estar prevista la absorción en convenio colectivo. De no ser así aunque se denominase absorbible, tampoco podría ser absorbido.
3º En mi opinión, y en la de la mayoría de la doctrina, un complemento personal que solo se llame complemento personal en convenio, NUNCA podrá ser absorbible.

Con lo cual lo que tienes que hacer ahora es ir a tu convenio y leértelo para ver si permite o no la absorción de esos complementos.

Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## atika (3 Nov 2015)

Gracias a los admin por la chincheta.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Nov 2015)

Sin conocer el convenio, que podria cambiarlo todo, se puede suponer que la empresa ha querido complementar el sueldo hasta un neto determinado. Y esa es la mejora voluntaria: el neto, no una cantidad fija e independiente. Por tanto la mejora, el complemento personal, es absorbible por su naturaleza (salvo que el convenio diga algo en contra).

Edición: Vengo a recular, al igual que el Supremo, que cambia de criterio como de ropa interior.

Y es que en 2008 nos decía:

_aún *admitiendo que en este caso no se trate de conceptos homogéneos*, pues, en principio, no parecen serlo, por un lado, las retribuciones abonadas por unidad de tiempo y, por otro, las comisiones por ventas, sin embargo, pese a ello, *el acuerdo expreso en tal sentido entre las partes permite aquí la compensación y absorción, sin que dicho acuerdo vulnere el principio de indisponibilidad del art. 3.5 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores* porque la prohibición legal (“los trabajadores no podrán disponer válidamente…”)"._

Y en noviembre 2014 nos dice:

_en realidad, el problema que se plantea no es el de determinar si el citado complemento puede ser compensable o absorbible en el futuro sino -al contrario- si el hecho de pagar dicho complemento puede compensar o absorber una parte del salario base de Convenio.* Lo primero -que el complemento sea ‘compensado o absorbido’- puede ser válido (dependerá -insistimos de nuevo- en la naturaleza del nuevo concepto retributivo, si guarda o no la necesaria homogeneidad).Lo segundo -que dicho complemento tenga valor ‘compensador o absorbente’ de parte del salario base- no es válido en absoluto. Y, si eso fuera lo pactado, tal pacto sería nulo por infringir el art. 3.5 del ET.*

“cuando la cláusula convencional que introduce una mejora salarial especifique que la misma podrá ser ‘compensable o absorbible’, ello significa que lo podrá ser con futuras mejoras salariales siempre que las mismas cumplan el requisito de homogeneidad – en los términos exigidos tradicionalmente por nuestra jurisprudencia – para que sea jurídicamente válida esa compensación o absorción._


----------



## qualicion (4 Nov 2015)

Soy autónomo y gano 600 brutos, por lo que me quedan 300 de mierda netos (aún tengo reducción de cuota). qué coño puedo hacer? Puedo optar a alguna reducción de cuota o alguna ayuda??


----------



## susanojuicio (4 Nov 2015)

qualicion dijo:


> Soy autónomo y gano 600 brutos, por lo que me quedan 300 de mierda netos (aún tengo reducción de cuota). qué coño puedo hacer? Puedo optar a alguna reducción de cuota o alguna ayuda??



Podrias facturar mas qualimiserias que tienes que pagarme el paro


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Nov 2015)

qualicion dijo:


> Soy autónomo y gano 600 brutos, por lo que me quedan 300 de mierda netos (aún tengo reducción de cuota). qué coño puedo hacer? Puedo optar a alguna reducción de cuota o alguna ayuda??



Ya tienes reducción de cuota por lo que dices, no conozco más.

El problema será cuando se acabe y tengas que seguir en alta, a pesar de facturar menos que SMI, que al existir habitualidad te obliga.

Es lo que tiene este bendito país, compara:


----------



## atika (4 Nov 2015)

qualicion dijo:


> Soy autónomo y gano 600 brutos, por lo que me quedan 300 de mierda netos (aún tengo reducción de cuota). qué coño puedo hacer? Puedo optar a alguna reducción de cuota o alguna ayuda??



Hola:

Te dejo todas las posibles deducciones que hay a día de hoy. La mayoría son por edad, a ver si encajas en alguna.

Seguridad Social:Trabajadores

Respecto a ver si tendrías o no la obligación de darte de alta debido a las exiguas cantidades que ganas. La clave es la habitualidad, pero la Jurisprudencia ha marcado límites. En teoría SIEMPRE hay que estar dado de alta en el régimen de autónomos, pero en el post 103# en la letra B) ya trate este tema y expliqué que pasaba con las cantidades pequeñas y demás. creo que te vendría bien leerlo.

De todos modos este enlace te aclarará muchas cosas: 

Hacerse autónomo o no con ingresos bajos | Infoautónomos

Un saludo.


----------



## MaReK82 (6 Nov 2015)

Hola, ante todo gracias por tomarse la molestia por leer esto.

Estaba trabajando en un centro deportivo de titularidad pública, pero licitado a una empresa privada que fue quien me contrató en julio de 2012. El contrato de la concesionaria con el ayuntamiento finalizó el 8 de octubre, sin que hubiera ninguna otra empresa (ni esta misma empresa) interesada en llevar dicho centro deportivo. El ayuntamiento tampoco quiere llevarlo por su cuenta, así que el centro cerró sus puertas y los trabajadores nos hemos ido al paro. Yo he hecho una demanda por despido improcedente dirigida a la empresa así como al ayuntamiento, pues el jefe nos dijo que no teníamos derecho a despido remunerado. De hecho, aún nos debe dos nóminas y las vacaciones. De todas formas a mí lo que me interesa es que si se vuelve a abrir el centro, la nueva empresa que entre o el ayuntamiento nos subrogue en nuestros puestos de trabajo, tal como marca la ley, pues la obligación de subrogación no se extingue si el centro permanece cerrado menos de un año, según el convenio colectivo vigente. Mis preguntas son:

- ¿He hecho lo correcto?

- Si se vuelve a abrir, me dijo la abogada que se tenía que hacer una ampliación de demanda en caso de que se abriera mediante licitación a otra empresa, ¿es así?

- En caso de que se volviera a ofertar un concurso público para su licitación y dicho concurso no incluyese la obligación de subrogación, ¿cabría la posibilidad de impugnarlo?

Mi contrato era un 100.

Gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## atika (7 Nov 2015)

MaReK82 dijo:


> Hola, ante todo gracias por tomarse la molestia por leer esto.
> 
> Estaba trabajando en un centro deportivo de titularidad pública, pero licitado a una empresa privada que fue quien me contrató en julio de 2012. El contrato de la concesionaria con el ayuntamiento finalizó el 8 de octubre, sin que hubiera ninguna otra empresa (ni esta misma empresa) interesada en llevar dicho centro deportivo. El ayuntamiento tampoco quiere llevarlo por su cuenta, así que el centro cerró sus puertas y los trabajadores nos hemos ido al paro. Yo he hecho una demanda por despido improcedente dirigida a la empresa así como al ayuntamiento, pues el jefe nos dijo que no teníamos derecho a despido remunerado. De hecho, aún nos debe dos nóminas y las vacaciones. De todas formas a mí lo que me interesa es que si se vuelve a abrir el centro, la nueva empresa que entre o el ayuntamiento nos subrogue en nuestros puestos de trabajo, tal como marca la ley, pues la obligación de subrogación no se extingue si el centro permanece cerrado menos de un año, según el convenio colectivo vigente. Mis preguntas son:
> 
> ...




Hola: Te voy a responder a todo, pero una pregunta ¿no te fias de tu abogada? Porque si yo te doy una respuesta diferente a cualquiera que te haya dado tu letrada ya está liada. Cada abogado tiene su forma de trabajar, sus conceptos y su metodología; Los jueces igual, por eso hay sentencias diferentes para casos similares. Con lo cual te pido que pongas en cuarentena mi opinión y te guies por la que te da la persona que te está llevando el asunto, porque como se suele decir todos los caminos conducen a Roma. 

Lo segundo la respuesta que te voy a dar es como una mini clase de derecho laboral, ningún abogado que conozco (ni yo mismo) hacemos esto con nuestros clientes, es decir se suele explicar a qué tienes derecho y si se puede reclamar, no el porqué y cómo, puesto que si dudas de mí y tengo que explicar todo, pienso que no se fian de mi y prefiero que busquen otro profesional.

A todas las preguntas la respuesta es SI.

1º) Has hecho lo correcto. Supongo que habrás demandado por impago de salarios y vacaciones acumulado al despido. Respecto al despido me extraña que la empresa te hiciese un indefinido ordinario. Yo te hubiese hecho un contrato por obra y servicio, el cual si está indemnizado al finalizar el contrato; Aunque puede ser que el concurso público les obligase en el pliego a hacerte un contrato indefinido. Respecto a la indemnización del indefinido, la ley no contempla indemnización por fin del contrato público, porque se presume que el indefinido es indefinido. Ahora la pregunta es si el despido por causa de finalización de contrata es una causa procedente de despido. Y no señor, el estatuto no lo marca, así que o lo marca tu convenio, (cosa que no creo) o el despido sería improcedente y tendrían que pagarte la indemnización correspondiente en tu caso 33 días por año de servicio.

2º) Si porque la empresa se subroga en todos los derechos para con los trabajadores que tuviese la anterior.

3º) Si; Por norma general (y esto ya no es mi especialidad) hay un trámite administrativo previo, en el cual se pueden formular este tipo de quejas, propuestas etc... pero si te la deniegan tienes que impugnarlo en la jurisdicción contencioso administrativa, con los gatos que ello conlleva.

Espero haberte ayudado.
Un saludo.


----------



## MaReK82 (7 Nov 2015)

Ante todo muchas gracias por la respuesta, me alegro de estar en el buen camino. De verdad, te agradezco el interés mostrado.



atika dijo:


> Hola: Te voy a responder a todo, pero una pregunta ¿no te fias de tu abogada? Porque si yo te doy una respuesta diferente a cualquiera que te haya dado tu letrada ya está liada. Cada abogado tiene su forma de trabajar, sus conceptos y su metodología; Los jueces igual, por eso hay sentencias diferentes para casos similares. Con lo cual te pido que pongas en cuarentena mi opinión y te guies por la que te da la persona que te está llevando el asunto, porque como se suele decir todos los caminos conducen a Roma.



De mi abogada me fío, me lo llevan los de CCOO y aquí en Gandía se les ve profesionales. La gente a la que le he preguntado por ellos, me dicen que no son los típicos marisqueros. De hecho, en Gandía no se llevan muy bien con el PSOE. Simplemente quería ver otra opinión profesional, por si había algo que se hubiera quedado en el tintero. Además, ya sabes que en este país hasta el más tonto hace relojes, y todos los días me he encontrado opiniones en plan "esto lo vas a sacar adelante", "esto no te va a salir bien", muchas ellas de gente que no tiene los más mínimos conocimientos de derecho laboral (o derecho a secas) y habla de oídas. Me fío de ella, solo es eso, que quería saber si algo podía estar mal hecho o incompleto, pero por lo visto el camino de mi abogada es el correcto.



> Lo segundo la respuesta que te voy a dar es como una mini clase de derecho laboral, ningún abogado que conozco (ni yo mismo) hacemos esto con nuestros clientes, es decir se suele explicar a qué tienes derecho y si se puede reclamar, no el porqué y cómo, puesto que si dudas de mí y tengo que explicar todo, pienso que no se fian de mi y prefiero que busquen otro profesional.



Soy una persona muy reflexiva (o rayada, llámalo como quieras ) ) y siempre me gusta saber el por qué de las cosas. Estos años que he estado trabajando como monitor de musculación me he tenido que emplear a fondo para explicar lo que yo creo que está bien y por qué está bien. Es muy común que te vengan usuarios en plan "el monitor del gym que iba antes me dijo que es mejor entrenar pierna una vez por semana, y él ha competido en culturismo". Y claro, tienes que explicarle que es mejor hacer pierna dos veces por semana porque ahí está más de la mitad de la musculatura del cuerpo, y ese otro monitor que ha competido "probablemente" haya tomado esteroides, y su forma de entrenar no es la misma que la del usuario medio que busca ponerse grande para ligarse a la Jenny de su clase.



> A todas las preguntas la respuesta es SI.



:Aplauso:



> 1º) Has hecho lo correcto. Supongo que habrás demandado por impago de salarios y vacaciones acumulado al despido. Respecto al despido me extraña que la empresa te hiciese un indefinido ordinario. Yo te hubiese hecho un contrato por obra y servicio, el cual si está indemnizado al finalizar el contrato; Aunque puede ser que el concurso público les obligase en el pliego a hacerte un contrato indefinido. Respecto a la indemnización del indefinido, la ley no contempla indemnización por fin del contrato público, porque se presume que el indefinido es indefinido. Ahora la pregunta es si el despido por causa de finalización de contrata es una causa procedente de despido. Y no señor, el estatuto no lo marca, así que o lo marca tu convenio, (cosa que no creo) o el despido sería improcedente y tendrían que pagarte la indemnización correspondiente en tu caso 33 días por año de servicio.



Desde el primer día me lo hizo indefinido. De todas formas yo llevaba trabajando en ese centro casi 39 meses, y el III Convenio Colectivo de Instalaciones Deportivas y Gimnasios, vigente a día de hoy, establece que "Los trabajadores que en un período de 30 meses hubieran estado contratados durante un plazo superior a 24 meses, para el mismo puesto de trabajo con la misma empresa o distinta como resultado de uno o más procesos de subrogación, mediante dos o más contratos temporales, sea directamente o a través de su puesta a disposición por empresas de trabajo temporal, con las mismas o diferentes modalidades contractuales de duración determinada, adquirirán la condición de trabajadores fijos."



> 2º) Si porque la empresa se subroga en todos los derechos para con los trabajadores que tuviese la anterior.



Sí, si se reabre antes de un año del cierre (8 de octubre de 2015). Ahora bien, si la demanda ya hubiera sido resuelta antes de que se abriese de nuevo el centro y mi antiguo jefe me hubiera pagado ya el despido para no complicarse la vida, ¿seguiría siendo obligatoria la subrogación? En ese caso, yo ya habría sido despedido, con lo cual mi relación laboral en dicho centro ya estaría extinguida.

En dicho caso, quizás mis compañeros que no han demandado son los que tendrían derecho a subrogación, aunque según me dijo la abogada, si no haces la demanda antes de los 20 días hábiles tras el despido, pierdes el derecho a reclamar posteriormente dicha subrogación o indemnización por despido, en el caso que sea.



> 3º) Si; Por norma general (y esto ya no es mi especialidad) hay un trámite administrativo previo, en el cual se pueden formular este tipo de quejas, propuestas etc... pero si te la deniegan tienes que impugnarlo en la jurisdicción contencioso administrativa, con los gatos que ello conlleva.



Sí, hay que ir a otro juicio como dices tú, y eso ya son más dolores de cabeza.



> Espero haberte ayudado.
> Un saludo.



Por supuesto que me has ayudado, te lo agradezco enormemente. Un saludo!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Nov 2015)

Bueno, en principio parece un despido objetivo amortizando los puestos por no renovación de la contrata. Es decir, 20 días por año trabajado, si la justificación de amortizar los puestos de trabajo es razonable.

Por otro lado, ya hecha la demanda por despido, la cuestión aparecerá cuando se produzca la entrada de la nueva empresa, lo que sí hay es responsabilidad solidaria de las obligaciones laborales surgidas antes de la subrogación, siempre y cuando no hayan prescrito las deudas con el primer empresario.

Y ¿qué han hecho tus compañeros, les han dado de baja voluntaria, por despido...?, si quieren cobrar el paro tiene que haber una causa legal de desempleo. Y si ha sido despido objetivo, se les tiene que pagar la indemnización descrita.

Aparte de lo anterior, y de lo que dice ese convenio en cuanto a subrogación, existe una doctrina de _*efecto Lázaro*_, sobre la resurrección de relaciones laborales aún habiendo prescrito el plazo de reclamación de despido, semanas o meses. Pero hay que ir a las circunstancias y al caso concreto, para ver si es aplicable o no. Esto te lo comentará tu abogada, sin duda.


----------



## jlmmin37 (9 Nov 2015)

*¿Causas organizativas?*

Hola. En primer lugar, gracias por tu iniciativa.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Se pueden considerar causas organizativas, la decisión de trasladar a unos trabajadores de un centro de trabajo a otro, al objeto de cubrir vacaciones anuales de trabajadores del segundo centro?

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## atika (10 Nov 2015)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Hola. En primer lugar, gracias por tu iniciativa.
> 
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Antes de responder necesito saber dónde está el segundo centro de trabajo. ¿misma localidad, provincia, otra ccaa?
Otra cosa: ¿hacen referencia al artículo 40 del estatuto de los trabajadores en la carta donde te comunican el traslado?

Además sería interesante saber si tu convenio tiene regulación específica en estos aspectos.


----------



## MaReK82 (10 Nov 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Bueno, en principio parece un despido objetivo amortizando los puestos por no renovación de la contrata. Es decir, 20 días por año trabajado, si la justificación de amortizar los puestos de trabajo es razonable.



La abogada también me dijo que el jefe podría haberse acogido a esto y habernos despedido con 20 días por año trabajado, pero que si demandamos, no le quedará más remedio que aceptar 33 días. Es lo que ha comentado atika. Pero vamos, que eso me da igual, lo que quisiera es si más adelante entra otra empresa, que se subrogue el puesto de trabajo.



> Por otro lado, ya hecha la demanda por despido, la cuestión aparecerá cuando se produzca la entrada de la nueva empresa, lo que sí hay es responsabilidad solidaria de las obligaciones laborales surgidas antes de la subrogación, siempre y cuando no hayan prescrito las deudas con el primer empresario.



Exacto. Según el convenio, la prescripción es al cabo de un año de estar el centro cerrado, respecto a la subrogación.



> Y ¿qué han hecho tus compañeros, les han dado de baja voluntaria, por despido...?, si quieren cobrar el paro tiene que haber una causa legal de desempleo. Y si ha sido despido objetivo, se les tiene que pagar la indemnización descrita.



Despido "a secas". Es decir, el jefe les ha dicho que al acabarse la contrata, no hay indemnización por despido. Ellos han ido cada uno por su lado, y cuando yo fui a hablar con la abogada y dije de pagar la consulta entre todos (obviamente), nadie quiso venir conmigo. Posteriormente les he dicho de demandar, diciéndoles lo mismo que me decís vosotros y que también me dice la abogada (que tenemos derecho a indemnización por despido, en caso de que no se produzca la subrogación), pero nadie quiere meterse en fregaos. Ellos mismos, yo pienso que he hecho lo correcto, como bien me dice también atika.



> Aparte de lo anterior, y de lo que dice ese convenio en cuanto a subrogación, existe una doctrina de _*efecto Lázaro*_, sobre la resurrección de relaciones laborales aún habiendo prescrito el plazo de reclamación de despido, semanas o meses. Pero hay que ir a las circunstancias y al caso concreto, para ver si es aplicable o no. Esto te lo comentará tu abogada, sin duda.



Lo del efecto Lázaro lo acabo de ver por internet, y parece que se trate de sucesiones de empresa en las que se oculte dicha trasmisión, con el objetivo de quitarse de encima a la plantilla antigua, ¿no? En ese caso, yo creo que el punto 9 del artículo 25 de nuestro convenio colectivo, el que dice que la obligación de subrogación no se extingue si ha pasado menos de un año desde el cierre, nos protege frente a eso, pudiendo recurrir a él en caso que otra empresa reabriese el centro, mediante ampliación de demanda a la nueva empresa. Pero repito, es solo una apreciación, desde mi punto de vista personal sin apenas conocimientos en materia de derecho laboral.

Otra cosa es que esto les da un margen de reclamación a mis compañeros que no han reclamado durante los 20 días posteriores al despido. Pero tampoco sé cómo está el tema para este caso, porque yo me he centrado en conocer a fondo mi caso particular completo, en el que yo sí he demandado.

Gracias a ti también y un saludo!!!


----------



## jlmmin37 (10 Nov 2015)

atika dijo:


> Antes de responder necesito saber dónde está el segundo centro de trabajo. ¿misma localidad, provincia, otra ccaa?
> Otra cosa: ¿hacen referencia al artículo 40 del estatuto de los trabajadores en la carta donde te comunican el traslado?
> 
> Además sería interesante saber si tu convenio tiene regulación específica en estos aspectos.



Gracias por tu respuesta. En centro al que trasladan está en la misma localidad.

En el escrito hacen referencia a este artículo del Convenio:

Movilidad entre centros de trabajo de la misma localidad.

Asimismo, por necesidades del servicio debidamente motivadas por escrito y con carácter temporal, por un periodo no superior a seis meses durante un año u ocho durante dos años, la Administración podrá acordar la movilidad
de un trabajador o trabajadora sin cambio de funciones a otro centro de trabajo en su misma localidad.

Como ves, el Convenio alude a unas indeterminadas necesidades del servicio y en el escrito alegan a cuestiones organizativas. Por eso, mi pregunta es: ¿dar vacacinones anuales a otros trabajadores, se puede considerar una necesidad del servicio y causas organizativas?

Gracias de nuevo. Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 Nov 2015)

El convenio recoge la posibilidad, no detalla determinadas causas. Si existen y el desplazamiento es temporal, entiendo que se puede hacer, sobre todo siendo de la misma localidad. Otra cosa distinta sería un desplazamiento o un traslado que exigiese cambio de residencia, que es asunto más complejo, y que está regulado en ET.


----------



## MoeSzyslak (11 Nov 2015)

Hola,

Mi hermano acaba de entrar a trabajar en un despacho después de bastante tiempo en el paro, estaba muy contento pero al segundo día ya le dice el jefe que tienen una punta de trabajo y hay que trabajar el fin de semana. Contando que hacen casi 10h al día, le obligan a trabajar 70h a la semana... 

Hablando con los compañeros, le dicen que de punta de trabajo nada, sino que es la forma habitual de trabajar en ese despacho. Además, las vacaciones las decide el jefe, nunca les deja disfrutarlas todas y tampoco las paga.

Él lo va a dejar, porque por mucho que necesite el trabajo, no quiere que sea a costa de no ver a sus hijos ni a su mujer. Pero mi consulta es si no hay manera de coger por los huevos a este explotador...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 Nov 2015)

Pues denunciar ante Inspección. La denuncia es confidencial, que no anónima. Sin embargo es bastante claro que dirán que ha sido tu hermano.

Hecha la denuncia, en caso de despido o sanción, se invoca la garantía de indemnidad frente a represalias, pues la empresa habrá de demostrar que no tienen relación alguna por el legítimo derecho de acciones ejercidas por el trabajador.

Situación protegida que se extiende también a la figura del desistimiento empresarial durante el período de prueba, cuando vulnera algún derecho fundamental como puede ser el citado.

El resultado fundamental es la nulidad del despido, en estas situaciones.


----------



## atika (11 Nov 2015)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. En centro al que trasladan está en la misma localidad.
> 
> En el escrito hacen referencia a este artículo del Convenio:
> 
> ...



Hola:

Efectivamente y tal y como me temía, hacen referencia a la regulación convencional y no estatal.

Te pregunté lo anterior porque el artículo 40 ET solo habla de movilidad geográfica del trabajador, para la cual hay que entender: "cambio a un lugar de trabajo distinto del habitual, entendiendo por lugar de trabajo tanto el puesto de trabajo como el centro de trabajo donde se realiza la actividad laboral.

Pero en dicho artículo solo se regula la movilidad forzosa producida por voluntad unilateral del empresario y que a su vez esté basada en causas económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción. Y solo regula el cambio de centro de trabajo que exija un cambio en la residencia del trabajador, dejando fuera de la regulación legal a los simples cambios de puesto de trabajo dentro del centro de trabajo, y al cambio del centro de trabajo que no exige cambio de residencia del trabajador.

Además la ley distingue entre traslados y los simples desplazamientos temporales, pero en ambos casos, la ley exige que sean a poblaciones distintas de donde tienen su residencia habitual los trabajadores.

Con lo cual puede afirmarse que ni has sufrido un traslado ni un desplazamiento temporal a efectos legales puesto que no has tenido que mover tu residencia habitual.

Por ello te pregunté a qué normativa hacían referencia cuando te notificaban el traslado temporal. Y efectivamente es convencional.

Visto que tu convenio si faculta a la empresa a cambiarte de centro de trabajo dentro de la misma localidad. (ojo porque, a mi buen saber y entender, aunque no lo pusiese el convenio, el empresario también tendría dicha facultad)

Ahora la clave es ver si se dan los requisitos organizativos o técnicos exigidos en la regulación. 

Como estamos haciendo referencia a un concepto jurídico indeterminado requiere un análisis más concienzudo, es decir, no hay una lista cerrada de cuáles son las causas por las que te pueden desplazar, lo cual es un problema. La ambigüedad de la explicación legal y convencional no hace si no trasladar el problema a los tribunales. Y así vemos que si el traslado no requiere cambio de residencia el empleado no ha de seguir el artículo 40 o 41 del ET STS 12/2/1990 y 22/6/1990.

Como tu convenio si exige esta justificación, habría que exigirle las mismas a la empresa, pero a mi criterio (y exclusivamente a mi criterio) no creo que un Juzgado o TSJ se oponga a las mismas, pues si pueden incardinarse dentro de las medidas organizativas, puesto que haciendo eso la empresa se ahorra una pasta.

¿Sería defendible una opción contraria en los tribunales? Pues por poder se puede, pero lo que aconsejo es que lo mováis entre todos como conflicto colectivo en el comité de empresa con vuestros representantes sindicales.

Por último voy a dejar un enlace muy interesante para saber cómo actuar ante traslados y desplazamientos temporales (que son, diferencias, procedimientos y plazos) efectuado por el Catedrático Tomás Sala y publicado en la revista del ministerio de trabajo y asuntos sociales, que creo que le vendrá muy bien a la gente que esté afectada por estos temas:

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...LQeD1oPknY8sPD3tw&bvm=bv.107406026,bs.2,d.ZWU

Un saludo.

Atika.


----------



## MoeSzyslak (11 Nov 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pues denunciar ante Inspección. La denuncia es confidencial, que no anónima. Sin embargo es bastante claro que dirán que ha sido tu hermano.
> 
> Hecha la denuncia, en caso de despido o sanción, se invoca la garantía de indemnidad frente a represalias, pues la empresa habrá de demostrar que no tienen relación alguna por el legítimo derecho de acciones ejercidas por el trabajador.
> 
> ...



Si a él le da igual que lo despidan, de hecho él lo va a dejar. La cosa es saber si habría manera de que este negrero se llevara alguna sanción.

Porque realmente, qué sentido tiene denunciar, si lo único que consigues es que no puedan tomar represalias?


----------



## atika (11 Nov 2015)

MoeSzyslak dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi hermano acaba de entrar a trabajar en un despacho después de bastante tiempo en el paro, estaba muy contento pero al segundo día ya le dice el jefe que tienen una punta de trabajo y hay que trabajar el fin de semana. Contando que hacen casi 10h al día, le obligan a trabajar 70h a la semana...
> 
> ...





Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pues denunciar ante Inspección. La denuncia es confidencial, que no anónima. Sin embargo es bastante claro que dirán que ha sido tu hermano.
> 
> Hecha la denuncia, en caso de despido o sanción, se invoca la garantía de indemnidad frente a represalias, pues la empresa habrá de demostrar que no tienen relación alguna por el legítimo derecho de acciones ejercidas por el trabajador.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Aunque hay veces que me dan ganas de responder: Que le espera a la salida, le agarre por la pechera y le diga que no va a ir que vaya a explotar a su puta madre y que si tiene cojones de despedirle le espera al día siguiente en el mismo sitio.

Como no se le puede recomendar esto, suscribo la respuesta de Eshpañavabien. 

Pero un detalle: Primero que haga las horas un día. Segundo que presente una inspección de trabajo. Tercero que se niegue a hacerlas nunca más. Después que espere acontecimientos. Ten en cuenta que si le despiden vas a tener que reclamar por el despido nulo, con lo que lleva un gasto en abogados.

Estas cosas se pueden hacer, pero hay que hacerlas muy bien y con asesoramiento profesional, sabiendo que van para largo y que llevan aparejado un coste.

Te recomiendo la lectura del post 19 para saber qué es y cómo funciona la garantía de indemnidad a la que hacemos referencia.

Respecto a que si solo sirve para que no te puedan despedir… pues mira esa es la clave: Tu hermano ha de presentar la inspección y decirle al jefe que él no hace más horas gratis. Es ahí donde adquiere el verdadero sentido la garantía de indemnidad.

Un saludo, y si tu hermano se quiere animar a llegar hasta el final, vete contándonos y le vamos ayudando.

PD: ¿Tiene la empresa más de 5 trabajadores (el dueño no cuenta)? porque de ser así sería interesante convocar elecciones a delegado de personal antes de presentar incluso la inspección de trabajo. La garantía de indemnidad funcionaría igual en dicho caso.


----------



## MoeSzyslak (13 Nov 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Aunque hay veces que me dan ganas de responder: Que le espera a la salida, le agarre por la pechera y le diga que no va a ir que vaya a explotar a su puta madre y que si tiene cojones de despedirle le espera al día siguiente en el mismo sitio.



Realmente es lo que pide el cuerpo, cierto es... 

El problema es que hemos llegado a esta situación porque la mayoría ::


----------



## atika (13 Nov 2015)

MoeSzyslak dijo:


> Realmente es lo que pide el cuerpo, cierto es...
> 
> El problema es que hemos llegado a esta situación porque la mayoría ::



Que se jodan los que tragan, mira lo que digo en el post que abre el hilo:

"Si solo vienes a llorar o a constatar que tienes un derecho que ya sabías que tenías, pero que no tienes los cojones para reclamar o denunciar, ahorrate la consulta y deja mi tiempo para alguien que si lo necesite."

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## jlmmin37 (21 Nov 2015)

*Acuerdo individual frente a convenio colectivo.*

Hola.

Mi convenio dispone que ante una eventualidad (ausencia de trabajador por efermedad, por ejemplo) la empresa puede ordenar cambiar el turno de un trabajador para cubrir la ausencia. En convenio se especifica que dicho cambio se debe ordenar entre trabajadores con el mismo régimen de prestación de jornada. 

Algunos compañeros se ofrecen y aceptan que le cambien el régimen de prestación de esa jornada, para cubrir la ausencia del otro trabajador, aun no teniendo su mismo régimen de prestación. Por ejemplo: yo tengo régimen de turnos rotativos (mañanas y tardes), por el que percibo un complemento retributivo, la semana pasada durante 3 días un compañero de mi mísmo régimen se ausentó. Esos días, yo tenía turno de mañanas y el que no acudió a trabajar, turno de tardes. Dado que la mañana estaba suficientemente cubierta, según el convenio, se me debió cambiar el turno para cubrir la ausencia. Pero un compañero que tiene régimen de jornada partida diaria (5 horas por la mañana y 3 por la tarde, por lo que percibe un complemento retributivo), se ofreció a cubrir la ausencia haciendo jornada continuada en turno de tarde, porque a él le interesaba y la empresa se lo ordenó.

El convenio también dispone que ante un hecho similar, pero cuando no hay personal suficiente en el día, con el mismo régimen de prestación de la jornada, se puede llamar a un trabajador que esté ese día de descanso o libranza, compensando a éste con una cantidad de dinero y una jornada de libranza para no superar la jornada máxima anual. En este supuesto también deben avisar a un trabajador con el mismo régimen de prestación de jornada que el ausente.

En este segundo caso, el mismo compañero y otros, con régimen de jornada partida y con un complemento retributivo mensual, a cambio de hacer esa jornada todos los días, se ofrecen -porque de los de jornada partida siempre se puede prescindir- a cubrir la ausencia del trabajador a turnos y hacer en jornada continuada el turno del ausente, bien de mañana o de tarde. La empresa se lo suele ordenar, conculcando lo que dice el convenio, porque se ahorra la retribución adicional del que debería llamar estando de descanso o libranza ese día y el trabajador que se ofrece a cambiar su tipo de jornada ese día, está encantado, porque así no hace su jornada partida y sigue percibiendo el complemento correspondiente a esa jornada.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Son legales estos acuerdos individuales con la empresa que vulneran lo dispuesto en convenio colectivo de empresa? Los acuerdos los hacen unos 3-4 trabajadores, de una plantilla de 16 en esa categoría laboral.

El asunto lo tengo denunciado a la Inspección de Trabajo desde hace unos 8 meses, pero aún no se han pronunciado.
Gracias por tu atención. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (23 Nov 2015)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mi convenio dispone que ante una eventualidad (ausencia de trabajador por efermedad, por ejemplo) la empresa puede ordenar cambiar el turno de un trabajador para cubrir la ausencia. En convenio se especifica que dicho cambio se debe ordenar entre trabajadores con el mismo régimen de prestación de jornada.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Lo primero decir que tal y como dije en el post inicial, no resuelvo dudas específicas de convenio. Pero no quiero que te vayas sin respuesta por eso con los datos que me proporcionas, mi impresión es que la empresa lo que está haciendo es puentear el convenio cuando llama a los trabajadores a los que no tiene por qué llamar.

Con lo cual pienso que es un fraude de ley en toda regla.

Te aconsejo encarecidamente llamar a la inspección de trabajo y preguntar al inspector asignado cómo va el asunto.

Me surgen dudas (pero no legales) ya que si a estos trabajadores les beneficia este acuerdo con la empresa, y a los que están de día libre no se les interrumpe ¿qué hay de malo en ello?

Un saludo.


----------



## jlmmin37 (23 Nov 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Lo primero decir que tal y como dije en el post inicial, no resuelvo dudas específicas de convenio. Pero no quiero que te vayas sin respuesta por eso con los datos que me proporcionas, mi impresión es que la empresa lo que está haciendo es puentear el convenio cuando llama a los trabajadores a los que no tiene por qué llamar.
> 
> Con lo cual pienso que es un fraude de ley en toda regla.
> ...



Gracias por tu atención.

Respondo a tu pregunta: Lo que hay de malo en ello, es que el Convenio dispone que la ausencia de un trabajador, sólo puede ser suplida por otro con el mismo régimen de trabajo. Estos que comento, de jornada partida, que se ofrecen a suplir a los de turnos (mañana o tarde) solo deberían suplir a los de su mismo régimen. Al ofrecerse a suplir a los demás, actuan como una especie de esquiroles, ya que si llaman a uno del mismo régimen del que se ausenta y el llamado está de libranza, cobra un dinerillo que en los tiempos que corren no está mal y además, le dan otro día de libranza. Al ofrecerse los primeros, la empresa se ahorra el dinero pactado en convenio y el que debía ser llamado no lo percibe.

Curiosamente, cuando pedimos un día de asuntos propios, los mismos que se ofrecen cuando está uno enfermo, dicen que no les interesa y no nos pueden dar el día. A ellos -los de jornada partida- siempre se lo pueden dar, porque siempre hay con ellos otro personal con un régimen distinto de prestación de la jornada. Tal vez, si también estuviesen dispuestos a suplirnos cuando pedimos un permiso, nadie tendría nada -o tendría menos- contra su proceder cuando la suplencia es a un enfermo, a pesar de que el convenio no lo permita.

De nuevo, gracias por tu respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## nelsoncito (26 Nov 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> te pongo un resumen de una Sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional recaída en conflicto colectivo:
> 
> _Sentencia A.N. 147/2011, de 27 de octubre
> ...



El convenio dice esto:

_Artículo 7. Compensación. Absorción. 

1. Todas las condiciones económicas que se establecen en el presente Convenio, sean o no de naturaleza salarial, son compensables en su conjunto y cómputo anual con las mejoras de cualquier tipo que vinieran anteriormente satisfaciendo las empresas, bien sea por imperativo legal, Convenio colectivo, laudo, contrato individual, uso o costumbre, concesión voluntaria de las empresas o por cualesquiera otras causas. 

2. Dichas condiciones también serán absorbibles, hasta donde alcancen y en cómputo anual, por los aumentos que en el futuro pudieran establecerse en virtud de preceptos legales, Convenios colectivos o contratos individuales de trabajo, con la única excepción de aquellos conceptos que expresamente fuesen excluidos de absorción en el texto del presente Convenio. _

Es una redacción tan compleja que me causa confusión. ¿Quiere decir esto que el complemento personal sí que puede absorber la antigüedad?

Gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Nov 2015)

Entiendo que es el convenio de consultoría.

En tal caso, pego un análisis de la asesoría jurídica de CCOO-COMFIA:

_NOTA SOBRE COMPENSACION Y ABSORCION CONVENIO CONSULTORAS

Las últimas Sentencias dictadas por el Tribunal Supremo nos llevan a concluir que la compensación y absorción es un tema que tanto la Audiencia Nacional como el Tribunal Supremo tienen claro y las sentencias que dicten serán desestimatorias de nuestras pretensiones.

Esta línea jurisprudencial arrancaba con la Sentencia de TECNOCOM de fecha 3 de julio de 2013.

Esa Sentencia se limitaba a justificar la desestimación de nuestro recurso tomando los argumentos de la Sala de lo Social de la Audiencia Nacional que entendió que el complemento personal absorbible era compensable o absorbible con la antigüedad dados los términos de su concesión recogidos en las cartas de revisión salarial, no tratándose por tanto de un complemento personal (cualificación personal y profesional) sino del modo de llevar a cabo las funciones y la especial intensidad con que las acometen los trabajadores , de lo que se infiere que no hay homogeneidad con el complemento de antigüedad.

El Ministerio Fiscal, anticipa que no se trata del mismo supuesto de las STS de 19 de abril y 20 de julio de 2012 (CAP y ATOS).

*En esta Sentencia además, el TS estima que se trata de un complemento de diferente denominación a los complementos de las Sentencias precedentes (CAP y ATOS), denominación a la que se añade el término "absorbible".*

*Y utilizaba el siguiente argumento para permitir la compensación a pesar de no existir homogeneidad entre los conceptos.*

Dice el TS: "El siguiente punto... es el relativo a la valoración y aplicación al caso del artículo 7 del convenio col. sectorial llegando a la afirmación de que el acuerdo reflejado en éste "franquea la posibilidad de compensar y absorber toda mejora, lo que convierte al complemento de antigüedad previsto en su artículo 25 en un concepto respecto del que no opera el requisito de la homogeneidad de conceptos por expresa imposición del convenio".

Además, entiende que el art. 8 del convenio no se ha vulnerado *toda vez que el complemento se diseñó desde su creación como absorbible*.

*Resumiendo: que son conceptos no homogéneos pero que el convenio permite su compensación.*

En esta sentencia ya se apreciaba un cambio de rumbo respecto de las dos anteriores comentadas, cambio de rumbo que ha sido confirmado con las dos Sentencias posteriores, la Sentencia del TS de 21 de enero de 2014 y la Sentencia del TS de 13 de marzo de 2014._


----------



## atika (27 Nov 2015)

nelsoncito dijo:


> El convenio dice esto:
> 
> _Artículo 7. Compensación. Absorción.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Pues que putada porque si es como dice eshpañavabien, si es absorbible. Vaya mierda. Lo siento.
La absorción ha de ser entre conceptos de la misma naturaleza y por lo visto para el TS lo son, así que poco se va a poder rascar. "_la Audiencia Nacional que entendió que el complemento personal absorbible era compensable o absorbible con la antigüedad_" Y como en tu convenio al parecer lo califica como absorbible (Digo al parecer porque como ya dije no resuelvo dudas de convenio) pues no le veo mucho futuro a la pretensión.

un saludo.


----------



## nelsoncito (27 Nov 2015)

Atención atika y eshpañavabien, no estoy hablando del Convenio de Consultorías sino del "Convenio colectivo Nacional de Empresas de Ingeniería y Oficinas de Estudios técnicos",también abreviado como "Convenio de Ingeniería".

Intentaré descifrar el artículo 7 a ver si me aclaro.


----------



## OvEr0n (28 Nov 2015)

Hola atika. Trabajo desde hace 9 años en una compañia. Hace 4 años me reconocieron una categoria superior en el escalafon de la empresa. Llevaba años acometiendo proyectos grandes y en muchos casos de caracter internacional. Desde hace un tiempo han estado reduciendo personal hasta dejarnos en los huesos. Al haber reducido tanto el personal, nos solicitan a los senior la ejecucion de tareas que estan por debajo de las especificaciones del nivel laboral que ya me reconocieron. Resumiendo, nos tienen en barbecho o solicitandonos tareas que hacen juniors o becarios. La sensacion es que nos estan pseudo-obligando a marcharnos para ahorrarse el finiquito. Mi pregunta es si esto seria denunciable. A dia de hoy no veo futuro en mi rol en la empresa y quisiera saber si se puede pedir bajo esta alegacion el cese con el pago del finiquito completo.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Blas el Empalador (29 Nov 2015)

Hola Atika. Enhorabuena por el hilo.

¿Es legal en España que una empresa (que no es una ETT) ponga a trabajadores suyos a las órdenes de una persona que no está contratada por la misma?

Es decir, estoy diciendo que en el organigrama figura que el jefe de esas personas es alguien que está trabajando en lo que jurídicamente es otra empresa.

Gracias de antemano por tu ayuda.


----------



## atika (30 Nov 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Hola atika. Trabajo desde hace 9 años en una compañia. Hace 4 años me reconocieron una categoria superior en el escalafon de la empresa. Llevaba años acometiendo proyectos grandes y en muchos casos de caracter internacional. Desde hace un tiempo han estado reduciendo personal hasta dejarnos en los huesos. Al haber reducido tanto el personal, nos solicitan a los senior la ejecucion de tareas que estan por debajo de las especificaciones del nivel laboral que ya me reconocieron. Resumiendo, nos tienen en barbecho o solicitandonos tareas que hacen juniors o becarios. La sensacion es que nos estan pseudo-obligando a marcharnos para ahorrarse el finiquito. Mi pregunta es si esto seria denunciable. A dia de hoy no veo futuro en mi rol en la empresa y quisiera saber si se puede pedir bajo esta alegacion el cese con el pago del finiquito completo.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Hola:

El artículo 39 del Estatuto dice:

_Artículo 39 Movilidad funcional 
1. La movilidad funcional en la empresa se efectuará de acuerdo a las titulaciones académicas o profesionales precisas para ejercer la prestación laboral y con respeto a la dignidad del trabajador.
2. La movilidad funcional para la realización de funciones, tanto superiores como inferiores, *no correspondientes al grupo profesiona*l sólo será posible si existen, además, razones técnicas u organizativas que la justifiquen y por el tiempo imprescindible para su atención. El empresario deberá comunicar su decisión y las razones de ésta a los representantes de los trabajadores.
En el caso de encomienda de funciones superiores a las del grupo profesional por un período superior a seis meses durante un año u ocho durante dos años, el trabajador podrá reclamar el ascenso, si a ello no obsta lo dispuesto en convenio colectivo o, en todo caso, la cobertura de la vacante correspondiente a las funciones por él realizadas conforme a las reglas en materia de ascensos aplicables en la empresa, sin perjuicio de reclamar la diferencia salarial correspondiente. Estas acciones serán acumulables. Contra la negativa de la empresa, y previo informe del comité o, en su caso, de los delegados de personal, el trabajador podrá reclamar ante la jurisdicción social. Mediante la negociación colectiva se podrán establecer períodos distintos de los expresados en este artículo a efectos de reclamar la cobertura de vacantes.
3. El trabajador tendrá derecho a la retribución correspondiente a las funciones que efectivamente realice, salvo en los casos de encomienda de funciones inferiores, en los que mantendrá la retribución de origen. No cabrá invocar las causas de despido objetivo de ineptitud sobrevenida o de falta de adaptación en los supuestos de realización de funciones distintas de las habituales como consecuencia de la movilidad funcional.
4. El cambio de funciones distintas de las pactadas no incluido en los supuestos previstos en este artículo requerirá el acuerdo de las partes o, en su defecto, el sometimiento a las reglas previstas para las modificaciones sustanciales de condiciones de trabajo o a las que a tal fin se hubieran establecido en convenio colectivo._

Este artículo fue reformado en el 2012 y como no puede ser de otra manera a peor para los trabajadores, puesto que se ampliaron las facultades del empresario para efectuar movilidades funcionales.

Ahora la clave de todo está en el grupo profesional Así pues, si por grupo profesional debe entenderse "el que agrupe unitariamente las aptitudes profesionales, titulaciones y contenido general de la prestación" (art. 22.1 ET), podría razonablemente concluirse que cuando el desempeño de las nuevas funciones asignadas al trabajador le exijan una capacidad o aptitud profesional similar a la necesaria para el desarrollo de las funciones actuales, se estará ante el ejercicio por el empresario de su poder de modificación ordinario (art. 39 ET). De otra forma, se estaría ante el ejercicio del poder de modificación extraordinario o sustancial (art. 41 ET).

El poder de modificación del art 39 ET, que es al que hace referencia tu pregunta, está sometido a límites:

-Las funciones deben de ser acordes con las titulaciones académicas exigidas.
-Derecho a la retribución correspondiente si el cambio es superior.
-Estabilidad en el puesto de trabajo en el sentido de que si no te adaptas no puede invocar ineptitud sobrevenida para despedirte.

Ahora vamos con lo jodido de la cuestión, que es saber si puedes resolver tu contrato de trabajo con indemnización. 

1º) Si la modificación hubiese sido vía artículo 41 ET, es decir modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo notificada por escrito, habría habido dos opciones:

a) Aceptar la indemnización de 20 días por año con el tope de 9 mensualidades.
b) Oponerte judicialmente a las mismas para lo cual el plazo para presentar demanda es solo de 20 días.

2º) Si la modificación es vía artículo 41 ET, pero de conformidad con el artículo 50.1.a) ET dicha modificación se hubiese efectuado si respetar el propio art 41 y además redunden en menos cabo de la dignidad del trabajador. En ese caso la indemnización sería igual a la del despido improcedente. Pero no parece que el cambio menoscabe tu dignidad.

Con lo cual en estos dos casos básicamente lo que te quedaría es atacar la modificación sustancial por defectos de forma en el procedimiento de aplicación del art 41 ET o (de fondo) cuestionar la concurrencia de las causas económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción exigidas para la aplicación del art 41 ET.

3º) Si la modificación es vía art 39 ET (tu caso) demandarla por no respetar los límites descritos. Pero anota que de entrada no puedes pedir la cuenta de manera indemnizada, tendrían que despedirte e ir al juzgado. Y en el caso de que no te pagasen lo que te corresponde hacer una reclamación de salarios, que en ningún caso implica el despido del trabajador.


Otros apuntes a tener en cuenta:

Si el cambio que te aplican es a una categoría inferior, el trabajador tiene derecho a mantener su salario de origen pero no tendrían que mantenerte los pluses vinculados a tu puesto anterior STS 25 feb 1999.

Si las funciones fuesen a distinto grupo profesional, la cosa cambia porque entonces además de lo anteriormente exigido, si habría de haber razones técnicas u organizativas que lo motiven; Habría de ser por el tempo imprescindible, y se debe comunicar el cambio y sus razones a los representantes de los trabajadores (No parece tu caso). Si no se cumpliesen los requisitos si se podría impugnar.

Y por último, dependiendo lo que se hubiese incumplido por parte del empresario y de lo que se quisiera obtener por el trabajador, se presentará u tipo de demanda u otra. 

Por lo que resumiendo: no parece muy probable que puedas pedir la cuenta cobrando por las cosas que cuentas.

Un saludo.


----------



## OvEr0n (30 Nov 2015)

Muchas gracias Atika. Ya me olia algo de esto. En fin, sudapollismo o muerte...


----------



## atika (30 Nov 2015)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Hola Atika. Enhorabuena por el hilo.
> 
> ¿Es legal en España que una empresa (que no es una ETT) ponga a trabajadores suyos a las órdenes de una persona que no está contratada por la misma?
> 
> ...



Antes de responder hay que aclarar dudas:
¿para quien realizas las funciones? ¿Para tu empresa en sus proyecto o para la empresa de esta 3ª persona al mando?


----------



## nelsoncito (30 Nov 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Pues que putada porque si es como dice eshpañavabien, si es absorbible. Vaya mierda. Lo siento.
> La absorción ha de ser entre conceptos de la misma naturaleza y por lo visto para el TS lo son, así que poco se va a poder rascar. "_la Audiencia Nacional que entendió que el complemento personal absorbible era compensable o absorbible con la antigüedad_" Y como en tu convenio al parecer lo califica como absorbible (Digo al parecer porque como ya dije no resuelvo dudas de convenio) pues no le veo mucho futuro a la pretensión.
> 
> un saludo.



He seguido investigando. Efectivamente, se trata de un convenio cabrón que da mucha manga ancha a la absorción. He encontrado como ejemplo una sentencia que falla a favor de la aborción. Esa sentencia está actualmente recurrida ante el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Galicia (no es mi comunidad)

El asunto es muy complejo y con marco normativo y jurisprudente muy confuso, aunque si se hace una interpretación literal, el complemento personal puede absorber la antigüedad, una comisión por ventas, un plus de permanencia o un plus de no competencia. :S


----------



## atika (30 Nov 2015)

nelsoncito dijo:


> He seguido investigando. Efectivamente, se trata de un convenio cabrón que da mucha manga ancha a la absorción. He encontrado como ejemplo una sentencia que falla a favor de la aborción. Esa sentencia está actualmente recurrida ante el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Galicia (no es mi comunidad)
> 
> El asunto es muy complejo y con marco normativo y jurisprudente muy confuso, aunque si se hace una interpretación literal, el complemento personal puede absorber la antigüedad, una comisión por ventas, un plus de permanencia o un plus de no competencia. :S



Me da que lo lleváis chungo. habla con el sindicato a ver que te dicen, pero como sea el sindicato firmante del convenio te van a dar largas.

PD: se agradecen los Thanks. Alguno parece que le cobran por darlos o poner 5 estrellas en el hilo.


----------



## nelsoncito (30 Nov 2015)

atika dijo:


> Me da que lo lleváis chungo. habla con el sindicato a ver que te dicen, pero como sea el sindicato firmante del convenio te van a dar largas.
> 
> PD: se agradecen los Thanks. Alguno parece que le cobran por darlos o poner 5 estrellas en el hilo.



Sí que hablé con el sindicato y ahí me dijeron que lo que hace la empresa es legal. Es un conocidísimo sindicato cuyo nombre recuerda a una fruta tropical obtenida del cocotero. ¿Tal sindicato firmó ese convenio?


----------



## Blas el Empalador (30 Nov 2015)

atika dijo:


> Antes de responder hay que aclarar dudas:
> ¿para quien realizas las funciones? ¿Para tu empresa en sus proyecto o para la empresa de esta 3ª persona al mando?



La situación no va ligada a la realización de un proyecto concreto, sino que es permanente en el tiempo. En alrededor del 70% de los proyectos en los que estoy involucrado no interviene nadie de la otra empresa. Pero en cualquier caso he de rendir cuentas de lo que hago a mi jefe. Él es quien me fija los objetivos que he de cumplir, quien señala prioridades, etc, etc.

Ambas empresas pertenecen a una misma multinacional. Una de ellas (la que me tiene contratado de forma indefinida desde hace ya bastantes años) es una empresa española. La otra es una empresa de otro país europeo. Y he aquí que se han ido constituyendo departamentos “transnacionales” de tal suerte que a un buen número de trabajadores un día nos quitan el jefe español y nos ponen a otro de otro país que está contratado por una empresa que, a efectos jurídicos, es ajena.

Creo haber leído hace ya unos cuantos años que de acuerdo con la legislación española una empresa (salvo que esté dada de alta como una ETT) no puede poner a sus empleados a trabajar a las órdenes de terceros. Pero ni recuerdo dónde lo vi, ni sé si esto es exacto.

P.D. Estos departamentos “transnacionales” los montó un jefecillo cuyos conocimientos sobre legislación laboral son tendiendo a nulos (lo digo por alguna cosa que vi, sin relación directa con este asunto). Y la verdad es que tengo grandes dudas acerca de la adecuación a la ley laboral española de todo este tinglado.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (1 Dic 2015)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> La situación no va ligada a la realización de un proyecto concreto, sino que es permanente en el tiempo. En alrededor del 70% de los proyectos en los que estoy involucrado no interviene nadie de la otra empresa. Pero en cualquier caso he de rendir cuentas de lo que hago a mi jefe. Él es quien me fija los objetivos que he de cumplir, quien señala prioridades, etc, etc.
> 
> Ambas empresas pertenecen a una misma multinacional. Una de ellas (la que me tiene contratado de forma indefinida desde hace ya bastantes años) es una empresa española. La otra es una empresa de otro país europeo. Y he aquí que se han ido constituyendo departamentos “transnacionales” de tal suerte que a un buen número de trabajadores un día nos quitan el jefe español y nos ponen a otro de otro país que está contratado por una empresa que, a efectos jurídicos, es ajena.
> 
> ...



Buenos días:

El primer detalle importante es que como tu has dicho, es un grupo de empresas que pertenece a la misma multinacional.

Según la jurisprudencia, la movilidad entre las empresas de un grupo de empresas es lícita siempre y cuando se refleje la misma en el contrato. (STSJ Canarias 23/12/2006 y TS 26/11/1990)

Lo que tu pensabas solo pasa en las empresas de trabajo temporal (ETT) las cuales contratan a trabajadores y firman contratos de puesta a disposición de esos trabajadores a las empresas finales.

Si no fuese un grupo de empresas efectivamente esa sería una cesión ilegal... pero (y aquí lo gracioso) el que tendría derecho a reclamar es el jefe desplazado, no tu, que desarrollas tu actividad laboral en los proyectos de tu empresa, independientemente quién sea el jefe.

Con lo cual es al jefe al que desplazan el que ha de ser garante de sus condiciones laborales que son las que se han visto alteradas; Tú no puedes reclamar directamente esta situación puesto que tu actividad se desarrolla con normalidad, te pagan bien, cumplen el convenio y los frutos de tu trabajo los recibe la empresa que te paga.

Si te jodiese mucho, tal vez podrías presentar una inspección laboral al efecto de que comprueben la corrección de los requisitos laborales del jefe, pero en ningún caso por que tu obedezcas las ordenes de un tercero. (Siempre y cuando tu jefe directo en la empresa te haya dicho que obedezcas a este tercero).

Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> El primer detalle importante es que como tu has dicho, es un grupo de empresas que pertenece a la misma multinacional.
> 
> ...



Nada que añadir a lo dicho.

Aparte, parece que están las cosas jodidillas en la consultoría, la mujer de un amigo, desarrolladora con muchos años de experiencia, quemada con jornadas de 10 horas en el trabajo, algunas más en casa y fines de semana incluso de noche.

Atika, como te va el tema, te recomiendo que te apuntes al foro El Asesor Laboral - Índice , lleno de profesionales con mucho callo.


----------



## Gorkako (2 Dic 2015)

Buenas señor akita,

Seguro que ya han realizado la pregunta, pero la lanzo por si puede ayudar a más gente. 
Actualmente trabajo para una cárnica ... una de las múltiples tareas que realizo es firmar unas "acta" en nombre de la empresa (ojo, no de la cárnica sino directamente de la multinacional de marras) Si pasara algo, me podría agarrar a esos documentos?

Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## atika (2 Dic 2015)

Gorkako dijo:


> Buenas señor akita,
> 
> Seguro que ya han realizado la pregunta, pero la lanzo por si puede ayudar a más gente.
> Actualmente trabajo para una cárnica ... una de las múltiples tareas que realizo es firmar unas "acta" en nombre de la empresa (ojo, no de la cárnica sino directamente de la multinacional de marras) Si pasara algo, me podría agarrar a esos documentos?
> ...



Hola:

pues no, no la habían hecho hasta ahora, pero no acabo de entender bien lo que estás preguntando. puedes replantear la pregunta con un ejemplo de lo que firmas. ¿A qué documento te refieres cuando hablas de agarrar? ¿Es un disclaimer de responsabilidad civil?

Es que no se bien lo que me quieres preguntar.


----------



## Gorkako (3 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> pues no, no la habían hecho hasta ahora, pero no acabo de entender bien lo que estás preguntando. puedes replantear la pregunta con un ejemplo de lo que firmas. ¿A qué documento te refieres cuando hablas de agarrar? ¿Es un disclaimer de responsabilidad civil?
> 
> Es que no se bien lo que me quieres preguntar.



Supuestamente es un acuerdo entre nuestro proveedor y la empresa a la que la prestamos servicio por el cual, el proveedor confirma que el material ha llegado y se puede usar según se lo comuniquemos. 
Firma nuestro proveedor y yo en nombre de la empresa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2015)

Gorkako dijo:


> Supuestamente es un acuerdo entre nuestro proveedor y la empresa a la que la prestamos servicio por el cual, el proveedor confirma que el material ha llegado y se puede usar según se lo comuniquemos.
> Firma nuestro proveedor y yo en nombre de la empresa.



Solo lo veo como un acto de entrega de material a una persona, no una función laboral tuya que te haya ordenado la contrata.


----------



## atika (3 Dic 2015)

Gorkako dijo:


> Supuestamente es un acuerdo entre nuestro proveedor y la empresa a la que la prestamos servicio por el cual, el proveedor confirma que el material ha llegado y se puede usar según se lo comuniquemos.
> Firma nuestro proveedor y yo en nombre de la empresa.



Yo no veo nada ilegal ni peligroso en eso. Es un mero recibí que no afecta a tu prestación laboral. Otra cosa sería que tu fueses el responsable de recepcionar la mercancía y que haya sido todo entregado correctamente (Calidad, cantidad, en plazo...) Pero vamos que no veo ningún fantasma ahí.

Ejemplos raros:

Otra cosa sería que tu firmases el recibí y la mercancía no se entregase repartiéndote tu la mercancía con el repartidor, lo cual ya sería un delito bien de estafa bien de apropiación indebida (penal no es lo mio)

O incluso si te llegase una partida defectuosa que se aplicase por ejemplo hormigón en mal estado o chips defectuosos en una cadena de montaje y esto a su vez causase daños, pero tu has firmado un mero recibí, no eres el responsable de calidad ni del pedido comprado...

A donde quiero llegar es que laboralmente no te afecta para nada, según tu puesto podrías tener cierta responsabilidad civil o si la lias gorda penal, pero no en el orden social (social = laboral).

Un saludo.


----------



## Miskatonic (7 Dic 2015)

Buenas tardes, tengo la siguiente duda, que a ver si alguien me puede aclarar:

A mi mujer, en su empresa, le han "ofrecido" por motivos económicos la reducción de jornada un 36% con la consiguiente reducción de sueldo y un horario malísimo, lo que nos da a entender que o bien quieren que se vaya o despedirla dentro de 2 o 3 meses en caso de aceptarla con una indemnización bastante más baja.
Como tenemos una hija de menos de 1 año, y viendo que la situación está complicada, le presentamos una solicitud de reducción de jornada por guarda legal de menor, con la misma reducción que nos ofrece la empresa, pero con un horario más favorable, dentro de su horario laboral habitual, para poder tener más tiempo para estar con mi hija por las tardes. Amén de poder conservar las el 100% de las cotizaciones y estar más protegida en caso de despido, siendo nulo o cobrando en su caso la indemnización como si estuviera a jornada completa, y cobrar la indemnización por desempleo como tal, si no tengo mal entendido.

Pues bien, no nos quiso firmar el acuse de recibo de la solicitud, por lo que al día siguiente enviamos el documento por burofax con acuse de recibo y copia certificada.

Ha pasado una semana y no han hecho ni dicho nada, como si nada hubiera pasado.

Como la fecha que pusimos para iniciar la jornada es a partir del 1 de enero de 2016, que coincide con la fecha en la que quería hacer efectiva la empresa la reducción de jornada que nos ofrecieron, ¿qué ocurre si no contestan? ¿Qué pasos deberíamos seguir?

Realmente preferimos estar con la jornada completa, por motivos económicos obviamente. A mi mujer no le han ofrecido ningún documento ni ha firmado nada al respecto.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## EnriquePC (7 Dic 2015)

Te recomendaría que hasta que te pueda responde el forero Atika leyeses este link que te dejo. Es de las mejores páginas en derecho laboral.

ReducciÃ³n de jornada por cuidado de hijos, de familiar o de discapacitado.

Suerte.


----------



## atika (9 Dic 2015)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tengo la siguiente duda, que a ver si alguien me puede aclarar:
> 
> A mi mujer, en su empresa, le han "ofrecido" por motivos económicos la reducción de jornada un 36% con la consiguiente reducción de sueldo y un horario malísimo, lo que nos da a entender que o bien quieren que se vaya o despedirla dentro de 2 o 3 meses en caso de aceptarla con una indemnización bastante más baja.
> Como tenemos una hija de menos de 1 año, y viendo que la situación está complicada, le presentamos una solicitud de reducción de jornada por guarda legal de menor, con la misma reducción que nos ofrece la empresa, pero con un horario más favorable, dentro de su horario laboral habitual, para poder tener más tiempo para estar con mi hija por las tardes. Amén de poder conservar las el 100% de las cotizaciones y estar más protegida en caso de despido, siendo nulo o cobrando en su caso la indemnización como si estuviera a jornada completa, y cobrar la indemnización por desempleo como tal, si no tengo mal entendido.
> ...



Lo primero bravo por la respuesta de EnriquePC, más claro no te lo puedo explicar yo que lo que dice laboro, pero si te puntualizo un par de cosas:

1º) ¿Una empresa ofreciendo reducciones de jornada a la gente? LOL peligro...
2º) Si aceptas esa reducción de jornada, no te pueden despedir a los dos o tres meses y las cotizaciones a la seguridad social son las mismas, con lo cual tampoco te afectaría para el cobro del paro.
Y matizo esto: por poder te pueden despedir, pero el despido sería o procedente o nulo con lo que ello conlleva (ver respuesta 19#) . La indemnización se calcula a tiempo completo en caso de despido.
3º) Presentas una carta aumentando las protecciones que no te quisieron firmar: No hacia falta reflejarlo en la cara porque la ley es la que es, lo diga la carta o no, y los que tu expresas ya está recogido en la ley, y además no es un derecho dispositivo, esto es, no puedes negociarlo.
4º) Que tienes que hacer ahora: DEMANDAR, si a los 15 días no te han contestado en ningún sentido DEMANDA, y sigue haciendo tu horario normal hasta que haya sentencia.
5º) Qué habría hecho yo: Como veo que te preocupa el dinero, hubiera presentado una reducción de jornada mínima, es decir de 1/8 de su tiempo de trabajo y en su horario para que no te lo puedan negar, y luego demandar. Así el impacto económico sería menor. Aun estarías a tiempo, pero tendrías que enviarle otro burofax.

Y dos matizaciones al enlace de la página de laboro:

1º Habla de que se celebraría el juicio en 5 días. Y ya te digo yo que ni de coña, que va para 5 meses con suerte.

2º Dice que te puedes poner el turno que quieras (Cuando son empresas de trabajo a turno) Y si, esto es verdad... pero a medias, porque la ley exige que sea en tu horario habitual, con lo cual si quieres cambiar de turno, se lo tienes que justificar muy bien al juez; Yo he ganado y perdido sentencias en ambos sentidos, pero 100% seguro no es, si no nadie perdería sentencias. También hay casos en los que se trabaja de lunes a domingo y la gente se quiere reducir solo el fin de semana para trabajar de L a V; Otro caso muy difícil de ganar, que hay que justificar muy bien porque los jueces no son tontos y si ven que es por capricho la pierdes si o si.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Dic 2015)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tengo la siguiente duda, que a ver si alguien me puede aclarar:
> 
> A mi mujer, en su empresa, le han "ofrecido" por motivos económicos la reducción de jornada un 36% con la consiguiente reducción de sueldo y un horario malísimo, lo que nos da a entender que o bien quieren que se vaya o despedirla dentro de 2 o 3 meses en caso de aceptarla con una indemnización bastante más baja.
> Como tenemos una hija de menos de 1 año, y viendo que la situación está complicada, le presentamos una solicitud de reducción de jornada por guarda legal de menor, con la misma reducción que nos ofrece la empresa, pero con un horario más favorable, dentro de su horario laboral habitual, para poder tener más tiempo para estar con mi hija por las tardes. Amén de poder conservar las el 100% de las cotizaciones y estar más protegida en caso de despido, siendo nulo o cobrando en su caso la indemnización como si estuviera a jornada completa, y cobrar la indemnización por desempleo como tal, si no tengo mal entendido.
> ...




Que no acepte. 

En teoría no se puede convertir un contrato de tiempo completo a tiempo parcial sin existir acuerdo, pero para el TS parece que sí se puede, aunque a la mayoría tuviéramos claro que no: Auto de Sala de lo Social del Tribunal Supremo de 19 febrero 2014:

_"Habría contradicción pues las sentencias alcanzan soluciones diversas ante hechos, fundamentos y pretensiones sustancialmente iguales, sin que a ello obste que en la recurrida las causas alegadas por la empresa puedan estar justificadas y en la de contraste no, porque lo que se cuestiona es si la reducción del a jornada -al 50%- supone una modificación sustancial o la transformación del contrato a tiempo completo en un contrato a tiempo parcial, y para su solución poco importa que las razones aducidas por la empresa estén justificadas o no. Al respecto hay que tener en cuenta que de acuerdo con el concepto de contrato a tiempo parcial dado por el art. 12.1ET (a partir de la Directiva 97/81/CE y Ley 12/2001), cualquier reducción de jornada por debajo de la ordinaria sería en teoría un contrato a tiempo parcial, con lo que nunca podría llevarse a cabo por el cauce del art. 41ET ; y por otra parte, que no toda reducción de jornada supone la celebración de un contrato a tiempo parcial ya que este último requiere una voluntad expresa de celebración [ art. 12.4.a)ET ] y supone el sometimiento de las partes al régimen jurídico propio de este tipo de contratos tanto laboral como de Seguridad Social. Así lo expresa la importante sentencia de STS 14/05/2007 ( RJ 2007, 5084 ) (R. 85/2006 ) según la cual, "aunque también se haya mantenido que «todo contrato cuya jornada sea inferior a la habitual es un contrato a tiempo parcial», lo cierto es que la Sala considera -con gran parte de la doctrina- que el contrato de trabajo a tiempo parcial constituye -al menos actualmente- una verdadera modalidad contractual y que no cabe identificarlo como un simple supuesto de reducción de jornada [...] Lo que significa que la imposición unilateral de jornada reducida [con carácter individual o colectivo] e incluso la modificación colectiva acordada de consuno con los representantes de los trabajadores, no determinan la mutación del contrato tiempo completo/tiempo parcial, sino la mera reducción de la jornada en contrato a tiempo completo que persiste como tal categoría jurídica, pues la específica modalidad de que tratamos [contrato a tiempo parcial] únicamente puede ser fruto de una conversión contractual que se instrumente por medio de una novación extintiva, que en todo caso [requiere] de la voluntad concorde del trabajador"._

Una sentencia para criticar y darles palos:

¿La reducción de jornada unilateral no es una novación del contrato en otro a tiempo parcial?

Â¿La reducciÃ³n de jornada unilateral no es una novaciÃ³n del contrato en otro a tiempo parcial? | UNA MIRADACRÃTICA A LAS RELACIONES LABORALES


----------



## atika (9 Dic 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Que no acepte.
> 
> En teoría no se puede convertir un contrato de tiempo completo a tiempo parcial sin existir acuerdo, pero para el TS parece que sí se puede, aunque a la mayoría tuviéramos claro que no: Auto de Sala de lo Social del Tribunal Supremo de 19 febrero 2014:
> 
> ...




Hola:

Pues esta vez no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo, el supuesto es totalmente diferente, mira como empieza el tema: El Ayuntamiento de Yébenes comunicó a la trabajadora demandante (educadora CAI) una modificación de las sus condiciones de Trabajo, consistente en una reducción de jornada de trabajo, que pasó de 35 horas semanales, distribuida en 7 horas de lunes a viernes; a una de 32 horas semanales, distribuidas en 6 horas y media, de lunes a viernes.

Vamos que de una reducción de jornada acabes con un contrato temporal así por que sí... para matar a alguien, eso acababa en el T.C pero de todas todas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues esta vez no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo, el supuesto es totalmente diferente, mira como empieza el tema: El Ayuntamiento de Yébenes comunicó a la trabajadora demandante (educadora CAI) una modificación de las sus condiciones de Trabajo, consistente en una reducción de jornada de trabajo, que pasó de 35 horas semanales, distribuida en 7 horas de lunes a viernes; a una de 32 horas semanales, distribuidas en 6 horas y media, de lunes a viernes.
> 
> Vamos que de una reducción de jornada acabes con un contrato temporal así por que sí... para matar a alguien, eso acababa en el T.C pero de todas todas.



No entiendo bien lo de contrato temporal. Por otro lado, lo de Yébenes es otra sentencia distinta, STSJ Castilla La Mancha 15-05-15, que viene a concordar con la del TS, de la que extraje el párrafo. En todo caso _un criterio jurisprudencial ‘non sequitur’_ por dicha doctrina, reiterada del TSJ citado y que sigue la misma línea el TS.

El matiz, importante, que se incluye en este caso del forero, es la solicitud de reducción por guarda legal. No habiendo contestado la empresa, puede iniciar el procedimiento de demanda que corresponda.

No sé si tienen RLT, ni tampoco lo que diga el convenio en este ámbito de reducción de jornada, pero sé que en algunos presentan, en ese momento (al no haber obtenido respuesta), un escrito de silencio administrativo a la empresa, y proceden a demandar.

_En ............... a .... de ........... de ........

Muy Sres. Míos:

Yo XXXXX, con DNI YYYYYYY, trabajadora de la empresa ZZZZZZZZ, por la presente, y al haber solicitado reducción de jornada por cuidado de un menor y amparo del art. NN del presente Convenio Colectivo de ............................ el día.......... para hacerse efectiva con fecha ....... y ante el silencio administrativo por parte de la Empresa a fecha de hoy, entiendo denegada dicha solicitud.

Att. etc etc._


----------



## atika (10 Dic 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No entiendo bien lo de contrato temporal. Por otro lado, lo de Yébenes es otra sentencia distinta, STSJ Castilla La Mancha 15-05-15, que viene a concordar con la del TS, de la que extraje el párrafo. En todo caso _un criterio jurisprudencial ‘non sequitur’_ por dicha doctrina, reiterada del TSJ citado y que sigue la misma línea el TS.
> 
> El matiz, importante, que se incluye en este caso del forero, es la solicitud de reducción por guarda legal. No habiendo contestado la empresa, puede iniciar el procedimiento de demanda que corresponda.
> 
> ...



Yo ni me molestaría, no es más que perder el tiempo, que es lo que quiere la empresa, que se dilate todo esto en el tiempo y cuanto más tarde mejor.
El silencio administrativo no existe en el ámbito civil ni laboral (excepto cuando media de por medio una administración pública), eso es un defecto profesional de muchos letrados acostumbrados a la antigua certificación del silencio administrativo del antiguo orden contencioso. Lo que hay que hacer es demandar y punto.

Un saludo.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (14 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches.

Una pregunta.

trabajo de vigilante de seguridad.
Empezamos un servicio nuevo en julio 2013, estando en turnos de 7 a 19-19 a 7.

En octubre meten un 5º compañero con reduccion de 10-14, dejando el resto de turnos a nosotros.
Estos turnos serian de 14-00,00-10 y los dias suyos libres de 10 a 22-22 a 10.

Estos turnos provocan muchos problemas(Yo tengo que ir en coche particular, ya que a las 0:00 ya pasan autobuses cada hora, no puedo hacer vida el dia que trabajo, ponen turnos de salir a las 0:00 y entrar a las 10,...)

Ahora en septiembre cambiamos de empresa, pero alguna vez meten el turno ese de salir a las 00 y entrar a las 10.

Ya nos quejamos en su momento, con escrito a la empresa incluido y reunion, e incluso lo denuncie en IT, pero sin contestacion(Fue una ampliacion de otra denuncia que puse).

¿A pesar de que el compañero tiene todo el derecho de tener ese horario, los demas tenemos que tragar por algo asi, perjudicandonos?

Ya me imagino que no podre denunciar nada de esto, pero al menos me gustaria saber las opciones, en caso de repetirse esta situacion.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (15 Dic 2015)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Una pregunta.
> 
> ...



Hola, buenos días:

Lamento comunicarte que lo tenéis un poco crudo:
La empresa no puede alegar perjuicio al compañero para denegarle la reducción de jornada. (STSJ Valencia 19/02/2002 rec 1133/02)
Pero aún así tienes tus derechos laborales que la empresa ha de cumplir, es decir, habría que mirar tu contrato y tu convenio, sobre los horarios marcados y horarios a realizar, para ver o no si lo cumplen. Si lo cumpliesen se acabó, no habría nada que hacer.
Es raro que no recibieses respuesta de la inspección, ¿porqué no te acercas a la inspección y preguntas que fue de ella?
Un saludo.


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2015)

Hola Atika, gracias por este hilo y tu tiempo.

Es cierto que los contratos de obra y servicio firmados antes de Junio del 2010 NO se conviertes en Indefinidos?


Muchas gracias
Si es así que se puede hacer para poder revertir esa situación?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Dic 2015)

urano dijo:


> Hola Atika, gracias por este hilo y tu tiempo.
> 
> Es cierto que los contratos de obra y servicio firmados antes de Junio del 2010 NO se conviertes en Indefinidos?
> 
> ...



No soy Atika, pero te contesto... si el mismo se celebró antes del 18 de junio de 2010 no le afecta el tema de duración máxima, que no quita que pueda estar en fraude de ley.

Para los que se celebren a partir de esa fecha, la duración máxima del contrato es de 3 años, ampliables hasta 12 meses más por convenio colectivo.


----------



## Zetaperro (19 Dic 2015)

Hola, es muy posible que en Febrero me quieran hacer trabajar los sábados cuando en mi contrato pone que las jornadas laborables son de Lunes a Viernes. Conociendo a la empresa que todavía no nos ha dado ni los calendarios y seguramente avisen de palabra y "te toca venir este sábado", que opciones tengo y como debería proceder? Muchas gracias


----------



## kron-ragnarok (20 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> 
> Lamento comunicarte que lo tenéis un poco crudo:
> La empresa no puede alegar perjuicio al compañero para denegarle la reducción de jornada. (STSJ Valencia 19/02/2002 rec 1133/02)
> ...



Buenas tardes.

Perdona por no responder antes, pero llevo unos dias muy locos.

En mi contrato de tema de horarios pone que de lunes a domingo de 0:00 a 23:59, que es el contrato que tengo desde 2002 y fui subrogando.

Yo creo que puedo tirar con el tema de que no se respetan los turnos de descansos de 12 horas(Viene en un real decreto esto, ya me lo dijo IT en su dia), ya que alguna vez me ponen turno de 14:00-0:00 y al dia siguientes de 10:00 a 22:00.

Sobre el tema de IT, yo creo que fue que como la ampliacion la puse 2 meses despues de la denuncia, y al mes recibi la carta de contestacion, no llego a leerla el inspector.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## atika (21 Dic 2015)

urano dijo:


> Hola Atika, gracias por este hilo y tu tiempo.
> 
> Es cierto que los contratos de obra y servicio firmados antes de Junio del 2010 NO se conviertes en Indefinidos?
> 
> ...





Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No soy Atika, pero te contesto... si el mismo se celebró antes del 18 de junio de 2010 no le afecta el tema de duración máxima, que no quita que pueda estar en fraude de ley.
> 
> Para los que se celebren a partir de esa fecha, la duración máxima del contrato es de 3 años, ampliables hasta 12 meses más por convenio colectivo.



Exactamente, poco más hay que decir, tres años prorrogables por uno más (Art 15.1 a) ET). Y si el contrato excede de los plazos se entiende en fraude de ley y se entendería indefinido.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2015 at 11:23 ----------




Zetaperro dijo:


> Hola, es muy posible que en Febrero me quieran hacer trabajar los sábados cuando en mi contrato pone que las jornadas laborables son de Lunes a Viernes. Conociendo a la empresa que todavía no nos ha dado ni los calendarios y seguramente avisen de palabra y "te toca venir este sábado", que opciones tengo y como debería proceder? Muchas gracias



Hola:

Lo primero decirte que no tienes la obligación de trabajar sábados o domingos si no lo pone en tu contrato. 

Para hacerte trabajar los sábados lo que tiene que hacer la empresa es aplicarte una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo vía art 41 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores.

¿Qué hacer si te dicen de hoy para mañana vente este sábado?

Por desgracia no puedes oponerte a trabajar directamente ese sábado, porque, aunque tengas razón en el fondo, de no ir podrías perderla por las formas y acabar despedido.

Las posibilidades que tienes son las siguientes:

1º) Denuncia ante la inspección de trabajo.

2º) Demanda ante los juzgados reclamándoles el daño y perjuicio real que puedas probar.

Reconozco que es una putada gorda pero no te queda más remedio que hacerlo así.

¿Qué tiene que hacer la empresa para aplicarte una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo del art 41 ET?

Lo primero es leer el largo artículo del estatuto:

Artículo 41 Modificaciones sustanciales de condiciones de trabajo

1. La dirección de la empresa podrá acordar modificaciones sustanciales de las condiciones de trabajo cuando existan probadas razones económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción. Se consideraran tales las que estén relacionadas con la competitividad, productividad u organización técnica o del trabajo en la empresa.

Tendrán la consideración de modificaciones sustanciales de las condiciones de trabajo, entre otras, las que afecten a las siguientes materias:
a) Jornada de trabajo.
b) Horario y distribución del tiempo de trabajo.
c) Régimen de trabajo a turnos.
d) Sistema de remuneración y cuantía salarial.
e) Sistema de trabajo y rendimiento.
f) Funciones, cuando excedan de los límites que para la movilidad funcional prevé el artículo 39 de esta Ley.

2. Las modificaciones sustanciales de las condiciones de trabajo podrán afectar a las condiciones reconocidas a los trabajadores en el contrato de trabajo, en acuerdos o pactos colectivos o disfrutadas por éstos en virtud de una decisión unilateral del empresario de efectos colectivos.
Se considera de carácter colectivo la modificación que, en un período de noventa días, afecte al menos a:

a) Diez trabajadores, en las empresas que ocupen menos de cien trabajadores.
b) El 10 por ciento del número de trabajadores de la empresa en aquellas que ocupen entre cien y trescientos trabajadores.
c) Treinta trabajadores, en las empresas que ocupen más de trescientos trabajadores.

Se considera de carácter individual la modificación que, en el periodo de referencia establecido, no alcance los umbrales señalados para las modificaciones colectivas.

3. La decisión de modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo de carácter individual deberá ser notificada por el empresario al trabajador afectado y a sus representantes legales con una antelación mínima de 15 días a la fecha de su efectividad.

En los supuestos previstos en los párrafos a), b), c), d) y f) del apartado 1 de este artículo, si el trabajador resultase perjudicado por la modificación sustancial tendrá derecho a rescindir su contrato y percibir una indemnización de 20 días de salario por año de servicio prorrateándose por meses los períodos inferiores a un año y con un máximo de nueve meses.

Sin perjuicio de la ejecutividad de la modificación en el plazo de efectividad anteriormente citado, el trabajador que no habiendo optado por la rescisión de su contrato se muestre disconforme con la decisión empresarial podrá impugnarla ante la jurisdicción social. La sentencia declarará la modificación justificada o injustificada y, en este último caso, reconocerá el derecho del trabajador a ser repuesto en sus anteriores condiciones.

Cuando con objeto de eludir las previsiones contenidas en el apartado siguiente de este artículo, la empresa realice modificaciones sustanciales de las condiciones de trabajo en períodos sucesivos de noventa días en número inferior a los umbrales que establece el apartado segundo para las modificaciones colectivas, sin que concurran causas nuevas que justifiquen tal actuación, dichas nuevas modificaciones se considerarán efectuadas en fraude de ley y serán declaradas nulas y sin efecto.

4. Sin perjuicio de los procedimientos específicos que puedan establecerse en la negociación colectiva, la decisión de modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo de carácter colectivo deberá ir precedida de un período de consultas con los representantes legales de los trabajadores, de duración no superior a quince días, que versará sobre las causas motivadoras de la decisión empresarial y la posibilidad de evitar o reducir sus efectos, así como sobre las medidas necesarias para atenuar sus consecuencias para los trabajadores afectados. La consulta se llevará a cabo en una única comisión negociadora, si bien, de existir varios centros de trabajo, quedará circunscrita a los centros afectados por el procedimiento. La comisión negociadora estará integrada por un máximo de trece miembros en representación de cada una de las partes.

La intervención como interlocutores ante la dirección de la empresa en el procedimiento de consultas corresponderá a las secciones sindicales cuando éstas así lo acuerden, siempre que tengan la representación mayoritaria en los comités de empresa o entre los delegados de personal de los centros de trabajo afectados, en cuyo caso representarán a todos los trabajadores de los centros afectados.

En defecto de lo previsto en el párrafo anterior, la intervención como interlocutores se regirá por las siguientes reglas:

a) Si el procedimiento afecta a un único centro de trabajo, corresponderá al comité de empresa o a los delegados de personal. En el supuesto de que en el centro de trabajo no exista representación legal de los trabajadores, estos podrán optar por atribuir su representación para la negociación del acuerdo, a su elección, a una comisión de un máximo de tres miembros integrada por trabajadores de la propia empresa y elegida por éstos democráticamente o a una comisión de igual número de componentes designados, según su representatividad, por los sindicatos más representativos y representativos del sector al que pertenezca la empresa y que estuvieran legitimados para formar parte de la comisión negociadora del convenio colectivo de aplicación a la misma.
En el supuesto de que la negociación se realice con la comisión cuyos miembros sean designados por los sindicatos, el empresario podrá atribuir su representación a las organizaciones empresariales en las que estuviera integrado, pudiendo ser las mismas más representativas a nivel autonómico, y con independencia de que la organización en la que esté integrado tenga carácter intersectorial o sectorial.

b) Si el procedimiento afecta a más de un centro de trabajo, la intervención como interlocutores corresponderá:
En primer lugar, al comité intercentros, siempre que tenga atribuida esa función en el convenio colectivo en que se hubiera acordado su creación.
En otro caso, a una comisión representativa que se constituirá de acuerdo con las siguientes reglas:
1.ª Si todos los centros de trabajo afectados por el procedimiento cuentan con representantes legales de los trabajadores, la comisión estará integrada por estos.
2.ª Si alguno de los centros de trabajo afectados cuenta con representantes legales de los trabajadores y otros no, la comisión estará integrada únicamente por representantes legales de los trabajadores de los centros que cuenten con dichos representantes. Y ello salvo que los trabajadores de los centros que no cuenten con representantes legales opten por designar la comisión a que se refiere el párrafo a), en cuyo caso la comisión representativa estará integrada conjuntamente por representantes legales de los trabajadores y por miembros de las comisiones previstas en dicho párrafo, en proporción al número de trabajadores que representen.
En el supuesto de que uno o varios centros de trabajo afectados por el procedimiento que no cuenten con representantes legales de los trabajadores opten por no designar la comisión del párrafo a), se asignará su representación a los representantes legales de los trabajadores de los centros de trabajo afectados que cuenten con ellos, en proporción al número de trabajadores que representen.
3.ª Si ninguno de los centros de trabajo afectados por el procedimiento cuenta con representantes legales de los trabajadores, la comisión representativa estará integrada por quienes sean elegidos por y entre los miembros de las comisiones designadas en los centros de trabajo afectados conforme a lo dispuesto en el párrafo a), en proporción al número de trabajadores que representen.

En todos los supuestos contemplados en este apartado, si como resultado de la aplicación de las reglas indicadas anteriormente el número inicial de representantes fuese superior a trece, estos elegirán por y entre ellos a un máximo de trece, en proporción al número de trabajadores que representen.
La comisión representativa de los trabajadores deberá quedar constituida con carácter previo a la comunicación empresarial de inicio del procedimiento de consultas. A estos efectos, la dirección de la empresa deberá comunicar de manera fehaciente a los trabajadores o a sus representantes su intención de iniciar el procedimiento de modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo. El plazo máximo para la constitución de la comisión representativa será de siete días desde la fecha de la referida comunicación, salvo que alguno de los centros de trabajo que vaya a estar afectado por el procedimiento no cuente con representantes legales de los trabajadores, en cuyo caso el plazo será de quince días.

Transcurrido el plazo máximo para la constitución de la comisión representativa, la dirección de la empresa podrá comunicar el inicio del periodo de consultas a los representantes de los trabajadores. La falta de constitución de la comisión representativa no impedirá el inicio y transcurso del periodo de consultas, y su constitución con posterioridad al inicio del mismo no comportará, en ningún caso, la ampliación de su duración.
Durante el período de consultas, las partes deberán negociar de buena fe, con vistas a la consecución de un acuerdo. Dicho acuerdo requerirá la conformidad de la mayoría de los representantes legales de los trabajadores o, en su caso, de la mayoría de los miembros de la comisión representativa de los trabajadores siempre que, en ambos casos, representen a la mayoría de los trabajadores del centro o centros de trabajo afectados.

El empresario y la representación de los trabajadores podrán acordar en cualquier momento la sustitución del período de consultas por el procedimiento de mediación o arbitraje que sea de aplicación en el ámbito de la empresa, que deberá desarrollarse dentro del plazo máximo señalado para dicho período.

Cuando el período de consultas finalice con acuerdo se presumirá que concurren las causas justificativas a que alude el apartado 1 y solo podrá ser impugnado ante la jurisdicción competente por la existencia de fraude, dolo, coacción o abuso de derecho en su conclusión. Ello sin perjuicio del derecho de los trabajadores afectados a ejercitar la opción prevista en el párrafo segundo del apartado 3 de este artículo.

5. La decisión sobre la modificación colectiva de las condiciones de trabajo será notificada por el empresario a los trabajadores una vez finalizado el periodo de consultas sin acuerdo y surtirá efectos en el plazo de los siete días siguientes a su notificación.

Contra las decisiones a que se refiere el presente apartado se podrá reclamar en conflicto colectivo, sin perjuicio de la acción individual prevista en el apartado 3 de este artículo. La interposición del conflicto paralizará la tramitación de las acciones individuales iniciadas hasta su resolución.

6. La modificación de las condiciones de trabajo establecidas en los convenios colectivos regulados en el Título III de la presente Ley deberá realizarse conforme a lo establecido en el artículo 82.3.

7. En materia de traslados se estará a lo dispuesto en las normas específicas establecidas en el artículo 40 de esta Ley.

Recordar que esta modificación puede ser tanto individual o colectiva. Y ahora así grosso modo:

-Han de haber probadas razones económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción.
-Notificártelo por escrito con quince días de antelación.
-Ha de haber periodo de consultas previo con los representantes de los sindicatos; de no haber sindicatos se nombrará una comisión negociadora entre los trabajadores de la empresa.
-Si no estás conforme aparte de demandar puedes irte de la empresa con 20 días por año de indemnización con un tope de 9 mensualidades.
-Solo se puede impugnar por razones de forma (que no se haya respetado el procedimiento) o por razones de fondo (Que la empresa no pueda probar las razones económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción).

Y así termino, es un muy breve resumen puesto que el tema ha dado para tesis doctorales.

Si te informas por internet y te queda alguna duda pregúntala. 

Un saludo. Atika.


----------



## urano (21 Dic 2015)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No soy Atika, pero te contesto... si el mismo se celebró antes del 18 de junio de 2010 no le afecta el tema de duración máxima, que no quita que pueda estar en fraude de ley.
> 
> Para los que se celebren a partir de esa fecha, la duración máxima del contrato es de 3 años, ampliables hasta 12 meses más por convenio colectivo.



Gracias a los dos por la respuesta.

Estamos en el caso de un contrato firmado ANTES del 18 de junio del 2010.

Que condiciones se tendrían que dar para que fuese fraude de ley?


----------



## delafor (22 Dic 2015)

DUDA:

¿Como se justifica por parte del trabajador el cumplimiento del horario laboral? 

Es decir por ejemplo en el caso de sancion por inclumplimiento de horario sin tener testigos. 

¿Como se establece que se puede hacer y donde en cada puesto de trabajo?

Es mas facil q a la empresa la respalden sus trabajadores o directivos q otro trabajador "compañero" me apoye a mi en nada.

Que menos q demostrar la hora de entrada y de salida ... me refiero tu ... no la otra parte.

gracias


----------



## atika (22 Dic 2015)

Mañana si puedo os respondo a los dos que estoy en unas fechas muy malas.


----------



## DMGH (24 Dic 2015)

Buenos días, me acaba de suceder algo en el trabajo que me hace requerir de vuestra ayuda (es mi primer contrato), pese a que os leo a menudo, ahora me toca abusar de vosotros y de este genial hilo. Explico:

Cuando entre en la empresa me prometieron un contrato de 3 meses (con los dos primeros a prueba) + una prorroga de 3 meses mas + indefinido. Bien, ayer terminaba mi segundo periodo de 3 meses y me dieron una carta de despido, no me la esperaba para nada... Pero bueno... Me han rehecho un contrato de interinidad, cubriendo la baja de una compañera (destacar que mi jefa me ha asegurado que después de fiestas me lo tiene arreglado, con la plaza fija), a la que ni conozco y llevo medio año ahí... Ahí van mis dudas:

¿Al haberme "echado" y re-contratado, me tienen que finiquitar o indemnizar de alguna manera? Tuve mis 15 días de vacaciones, pero no use los 2 días de asuntos propios que tenia.

En la empresa cobramos en 16 pagas, la de marzo, según el convenio, tiene derecho a cobrarla la gente que lleva + de medio año en la empresa y cobras en función del tiempo que llevas, vamos, la de beneficios. Me hubieran tocado 3/4 partes de la paga, entre en la empresa el 1 de julio. Con esta jugada de la empresa, ¿afecta en algo para cobrarla?

¿Que derechos y obligaciones, y que "putadas" puedo sufrir con el contrato de interinidad? ¿Por cuanto tiempo me lo pueden dejar?

Muchas gracias de antemano y siento las dudas básicas pero no me quiero equivocar. Gracias!


----------



## atika (28 Dic 2015)

urano dijo:


> Gracias a los dos por la respuesta.
> 
> Estamos en el caso de un contrato firmado ANTES del 18 de junio del 2010.
> 
> Que condiciones se tendrían que dar para que fuese fraude de ley?



Independientemente de la fecha las principales causas de que un contrato por obra y servicio entre en una situación de fraude de ley son:

- Si al finalizar la obra y servicio sigues trabajando.
- El contrato ha de identificar sin problemas la obra y servicio y el trabajo a realizar.
- Si la obra y servicio responder a necesidades permanente de la empresa y no a una obra y servicio determinada, es decir no pueden contratar por obra y servicio para cubrir un puesto que siempre va a tener la empresa.
- Si te dedicas a otras cosas que no sea lo descrito en tu contrato, hecho por el cual te contrataron.

Más o menos esos son los principales motivos por el que un contrato de obra y servicio podría estar en fraude de ley.


----------



## atika (28 Dic 2015)

delafor dijo:


> DUDA:
> 
> ¿Como se justifica por parte del trabajador el cumplimiento del horario laboral?
> 
> ...



Hola:
Tengo una buena noticia para ti:

En caso de sanción por incumplimiento en los horarios laborales (y en caso de cualquier sanción o despido) Quién tiene la carga de la prueba de los hechos es la empresa no tu.
Con lo cual la empresa no puede exigirle a ud que pruebe que llegó a tiempo al trabajo o que salió puntual.
Lo mismo para cuando en el trabajo nos imputen cualquier actividad sancionable.
Si en tu caso, la empresa no tiene sistema de fichajes o cualquier otra prueba (correos, mensajes... algo que pruebe que no estabas en tu puesto de trabajo) que diga que no estabas en tu puesto de trabajo, se puede ir olvidando de sancionarte, con lo cual lo que hay que hacer es presentar la correspondiente papeleta de conciliación y posterior demanda y tomarse el tiempo de sanción como unas vacaciones pagadas.

Respecto a la frase que he puesto en rojo en el comentario citado, no entiendo qué quieres preguntarme.

Un saludo.


----------



## urano (28 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Independientemente de la fecha las principales causas de que un contrato por obra y servicio entre en una situación de fraude de ley son:
> 
> - Si al finalizar la obra y servicio sigues trabajando.
> - El contrato ha de identificar sin problemas la obra y servicio y el trabajo a realizar.
> ...



Hola Atika, gracias por la respuesta.

En principio parece que se va cumpliendo, a saber;

La persona se viene dedicando a lo estipulado en el contrato.

La única duda que me surge es lo de la necesidad permanente de la empresa.Yo creo que es algo que siempre va a necesitar la empresa...con más o menos personas...pero siempre. Eso como se demostraría?

Por otro lado en el apartado séptimo del contrato pone textualmente;
"A la finalización del contrato el trabajador tendrá derecho a recibir una indemnización de cuantía equivalente a la parte proporcional de la cantidad que resultaría de abonar 8 días de salario por cada año de servicio, o la establecida, en su caso, en la normativa que sea de aplicación."

Decir también que el servicio estipulado en el contrato se esta efectuando en las instalaciones de uno de los clientes de la empresa.


----------



## atika (28 Dic 2015)

DMGH dijo:


> Buenos días, me acaba de suceder algo en el trabajo que me hace requerir de vuestra ayuda (es mi primer contrato), pese a que os leo a menudo, ahora me toca abusar de vosotros y de este genial hilo. Explico:
> 
> Cuando entre en la empresa me prometieron un contrato de 3 meses (con los dos primeros a prueba) + una prorroga de 3 meses mas + indefinido. Bien, ayer terminaba mi segundo periodo de 3 meses y me dieron una carta de despido, no me la esperaba para nada... Pero bueno... Me han rehecho un contrato de interinidad, cubriendo la baja de una compañera (destacar que mi jefa me ha asegurado que después de fiestas me lo tiene arreglado, con la plaza fija), a la que ni conozco y llevo medio año ahí... Ahí van mis dudas:
> 
> ...



Hola:

por partes:

Lo primero te dan una carta de despido, es decir ¿te despiden? o por el contrario te dieron una carta por la que se te notificaba el fin de contrato; lo digo porque son dos cosas diferentes y deberías tenerlas en cuenta.

Segundo: Siempre que acaba una relación laboral hay que finiquitar la misma, aunque el finiquito salga a cero; Yo al menos así lo aconsejo, más que a efectos de la seguridad social a efectos procesales, pero bueno eso es indiferente para ti. En el finiquito te tendrían que haber abonado el salario pendiente y las vacaciones que hubiese pendiente y en general cualquier concepto cuantificable susceptible de ser percibido o reclamado por cualquiera de las partes.

Respecto a los dos días de asuntos propios, supongo que será una licencia que establece el convenio, a falta de más datos entiendo que si no los disfrutaste en principio están perdidos. A diferencia de las vacaciones que si son obligatorias, los días de asuntos propios son potestativos, es decir, si quieres te los cojes y si no no, pero si no los has cogido es tu problema, no se los puedes exigir a la empresa.

Tercero: La paga en principio depende como se devengue; hay convenios en los que se devenga de manera anual, otros semestral... En principio si tienes derecho a que en el finiquito se incluyan los incentivos generados por ti o tu sección, grupo, unidad de trabajo... de la que tu fueras parte. Si los beneficios solo se pudiesen calcular en el cierre del ejercicio y te despiden antes, lo que habría que hacer es esperar a esa fecha y en un "finiquito extraordinario" abonarte la parte proporcional que te correspondiese, con lo cual deberían haberte abonado la parte proporcional de la paga extra correspondiente a beneficios. (Me surgen dudas al respecto de que si por ejemplo la empresa no diese beneficios ¿se abonaría esta paga igual?)
La empresa puede hacer una cosa más y por ello puede que no te hayan abonado en el finiquito la pagada de incentivos (además del hecho de que porque puede que no sepan exactamente cuanto han de abonarte por los motivos expuestos anteriormente) Pero es muy importante y se llama concatenación de contratos:

Que resumiendo mucho viene a decir que si entre un contrato y otro median menos de 20 días se entiende que la antigüedad en la empresa es la del contrato inicial y por ello, manteniéndote la antigüedad del contrato, cuando llegue el momento oportuno, abonarte la paga computándote toda la antigüedad, y por ello que no te la hayan abonado aún. 

A efectos de la concatenación de contratos la jurisprudencia está cambiando, y para los curiosos os voy a enlazar el blog de laboral de Garrigues, en el que habla de que en ciertos supuestos en vez de 20 son 45:
La concatenaciÃ³n de contratos temporales y la doctrina del Tribunal Supremo | Blog Garrigues

(Me gustaría alargarme con la concatenación de contratos, pero no tengo mucho tiempo)

Respecto a putadas con el contrato de interinidad la más gorda es la siguiente:

En el momento en el que se recupere tu compañera te vas a la calle de un día para otro sin aviso. Y ojo, si esta persona lleva casi año y medio de baja, está cerca del tope que marca la seguridad social, y pronto pasará tribunal en el que le pueden dar incapacidad, y en ese momento te vas a la calle.

Bueno a groso modo creo que he resuelto todas tus dudas.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (29 Dic 2015)

urano dijo:


> Hola Atika, gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> En principio parece que se va cumpliendo, a saber;
> 
> ...



Hola:
Voy a empezar al revés; los ocho días de indemnización se refieren a lo dispuesto en la Disposición transitoria Decimotercera del Estatuto de los trabajadores, que dice así:
La indemnización prevista a la finalización del contrato temporal establecida en el artículo 49.1 c) de esta Ley se aplicará de modo gradual conforme al siguiente calendario:

- Ocho días de salario por cada año de servicio para los contratos temporales que se celebren hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2011.
- Nueve días de salario por cada año de servicio para los contratos temporales que se celebren a partir del 1 de enero de 2012.
- Diez días de salario por cada año de servicio para los contratos temporales que se celebren a partir del 1 de enero de 2013.
- Once días de salario por cada año de servicio para los contratos temporales que se celebren a partir del 1 de enero de 2014.
- Doce días de salario por cada año de servicio para los contratos temporales que se celebren a partir del 1 de enero de 2015.


Con lo cual, simplemente tienes que ver cunado se celebró el contrato para saber que indemnización tienes que cobrar, porque probablemente sean más de ocho días.

Respecto a las necesidades de la empresa, pues hay jurisprudencia contradictoria, recuerdo el caso cuando los sindicatos quisieron colarle a una gran superficie que los contratos temporales que hacía eran todos en fraude de ley porque no estaban acreditadas bien las necesidades específicas de ese contrato y los jueces le dijeron que no.
En cualquier caso la empresa le va a decir que no y vaya ud a los juzgados...

Un saludo.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Voy a empezar al revés; los ocho días de indemnización se refieren a lo dispuesto en la Disposición transitoria Decimotercera del Estatuto de los trabajadores, que dice así:
> La indemnización prevista a la finalización del contrato temporal establecida en el artículo 49.1 c) de esta Ley se aplicará de modo gradual conforme al siguiente calendario:
> 
> ...



El contrato es de febrero del 2010.

Conocedora de los datos, cuando llegue el despido, que llegará, y ofrezcan los 8 días...que primeros pasos aconsejarías dar en esa situación?

Saludos.


----------



## atika (29 Dic 2015)

urano dijo:


> El contrato es de febrero del 2010.
> 
> Conocedora de los datos, cuando llegue el despido, que llegará, y ofrezcan los 8 días...que primeros pasos aconsejarías dar en esa situación?
> 
> Saludos.



Necesito saber una cosa de la que creo no te he explicado nada.
¿solo hay un contrato, o son dos o más contratos?

Si fuese a través de dos o más contratos, al haber pasado contratada 24 meses en un periodo de 30 serías ya indefinida. (ojo no cuenta la antigüedad adquirida entre el 31/08/2011 al 31/12/2012 artículo 5 Real Decreto Ley 10/2011 de 26 de agosto)

Pero como al parecer solo es por un contrato hay que acudir a la legislación anterior esto es a la que estuvo vigente antes del 18/06/2010 y vemos que el art 15 ET dice:

a) Cuando se contrate al trabajador para la realización de una obra o servicio determinados, con autonomía y sustantividad propia dentro de la actividad de la empresa y cuya ejecución, aunque limitada en el tiempo, sea en principio de duración incierta. Los convenios colectivos sectoriales estatales y de ámbito inferior, incluidos los convenios de empresa, podrán identificar aquellos trabajos o tareas con sustantividad propia dentro de la actividad normal de la empresa que puedan cubrirse con contratos de esta naturaleza.

Y no dice nada más. Con lo cual a mi buen saber y entender, salvo que hayan cometido un fraude de los que te dije en el otro post (ojo no es lista cerrada) tu contrato no sería indefinido. Lo cual todo sea dicho me parece un abuso de derecho, porque a efectos prácticos puedes jubilarte ahí si la obra y servicio se alarga lo suficiente en el tiempo y técnicamente nunca serías indefinida.

¿Qué haría yo? 

Si supiese que el contrato está cerca de expirar, presentaría demanda de reconocimiento de derecho contra la empresa para que se reconozca que mi contrato es indefinido. También podría si no quieres gastarte dinero en abogados presentar una inspección de trabajo para que, si a criterio del inspector, fuese indefinido, conminase a la empresa a transformar mi contrato en indefinido, bajo apercibimiento de sanción.

Antes a tu criterio, trataría de hacer que la empresa me hiciese indefinido, si ves que hay buena relación y voluntad entre todos; porque si la hay y no dices nada, a la empresa le puede sentar mal que presentes demanda o denuncia sin haberles dado la oportunidad de solucionar las cosas por las buenas. Si son unos cafres entonces demanda sin decir nada y listo.

Como ya expliqué en los post iniciales no hay que tener miedo a demandar porque no te pueden despedir de forma legal por reclamar y si lo hacen peor para ellos.

Si el contrato no está cerca de terminar, es tu criterio el decidir cuándo reclamar esta cuestión.

Pero como ya te he dicho en mi opinión y aunque sea injusta o esté equivocada no creo que tengas mucho que rascar (y ojala me equivoque)

Si esperases a que te despidiesen para reclamar tu contrato indefinido, ya de poco serviría, a efectos de quedarte, porque de entrada estarías en la calle y todo sería mas difícil porque te avoca a ir a dos juicios: uno de reconocimiento de derechos y otro de despido. En el primero, has de probar en un tribunal que tu relación laboral era indefinida, ganarlo y después en el segundo juicio de despido tendrías que exigir la improcedencia del despido, (suponiendo que esta se haya dado) y la indemnización correspondiente que obviamente es más elevada, pero ya te toca ir a dos juicios, y mientras se celebra el primero se ha de suspender el segundo, osea que cuando quieras cobrar la indemnización habrán pasado años...

Así resumiendo:
El momento de actuar es ahora.
Habla con la empresa si ves buena voluntad.
Demanda o denuncia según tu criterio. (El mio es demanda que los abogados vivimos de esto )
Y creo que ya está. porque sinceramente no te van a escatimar los 8 días de indemnización por año trabajado, eso lo tienen perdido de antemano en un tribunal si no lo pagasen.

Un saludo.

PD: esta respuesta es de las que valen pasta me debes 5 estrellas.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Necesito saber una cosa de la que creo no te he explicado nada.
> ¿solo hay un contrato, o son dos o más contratos?
> 
> Si fuese a través de dos o más contratos, al haber pasado contratada 24 meses en un periodo de 30 serías ya indefinida. (ojo no cuenta la antigüedad adquirida entre el 31/08/2011 al 31/12/2012 artículo 5 Real Decreto Ley 10/2011 de 26 de agosto)
> ...



Pedazo de respuesta Atika,gracias.

Por lo que dices conocían muy bien la ley cuando hicieron el contrato...por curiosidad,que tipo de contrato hubieran hecho después del cambio de ley en Junio?
Y por otro lado,no es retroactiva, verdad?

El contrato no esta próximo a terminar...por lo menos 1 año más...

Lo que me parece increíble es que dos personas, una con contrato desde febrero/2010 y otra desde Septiembre/2010...cuando a ambos les despidan en 2020 por ejemplo, el primero se lleve menos de la mitad que el otro.De verdad que no se puede hacer nada mas?

Y sabes perfectamente que en el momento que demandes estas de patitas en la calle buscando otro curro.


----------



## atika (30 Dic 2015)

urano dijo:


> Pedazo de respuesta Atika,gracias.
> 
> Por lo que dices conocían muy bien la ley cuando hicieron el contrato...por curiosidad,que tipo de contrato hubieran hecho después del cambio de ley en Junio?
> Y por otro lado,no es retroactiva, verdad?
> ...



Vuelvo a empezar por el final:

_"Y sabes perfectamente que en el momento que demandes estas de patitas en la calle buscando otro curro"_

MENTIRA.

Eso es que no te has leído bien el hilo Lee el #19, y verás que ojala te despidiesen al día siguiente de haber presentado la demanda. tu abogado brindaría contigo con champán por ello.

Más: No, las leyes no suelen ser retroactivas y menos en este caso.

Respecto a qué contrato te hubiesen hecho... pues no tengo ni idea, supongo que uno igual, pero con los condicionamientos que marca la ley (3ñ + 1ñ)

Por lo otro: Le he estado dando más vueltas al asunto y lo único que se me ocurre para defender tu caso dignamente en un juicio, sería que la ley entro en vigor está vigente y que este contrato empezó a acumular la antigüedad requerida (30/24) el 19/09/10 y que por ello ya es indefinida... pero claro falta el requisito de los dos o más contratos... Con lo cual tampoco es una defensa inapelable... como ves está difícil la cosa.

Ahora deberías buscar jurisprudencia al respecto a ver si se ha interpretado esto en otro sentido, pero es que la ley es muy clara; La duración máxima depende de la fecha de celebración del contrato: Celebrado con anterioridad al 18/06/2010. El límite únicamente viene impuesto por la obra que lo causo.

Así que a mi buen saber y entender No se puede hacer nada más que las opciones que te he dado.

Un saludo.


----------



## urano (30 Dic 2015)

atika dijo:


> Vuelvo a empezar por el final:
> 
> _"Y sabes perfectamente que en el momento que demandes estas de patitas en la calle buscando otro curro"_
> 
> ...



Dices en el post 19; "...Con lo cual si reclamas y al día siguiente sin trabajar un solo día te despiden, a ver como prueba la empresa que no te despide como represalia"

Estar en patitas en la calle al día siguiente era una forma de hablar...pero seguro quedaría marcado y en el momento que ellos estimasen oportuno me darían la boleta. 

Resumiendo, segun tu opinion la única opción que podría tener opciones sería;

Demandar/denunciar el contrato. El momento elegido tendría que ser cuando me huela que tienen intención de despedirme(difícil en ocasiones)...correcto?

Entre denunciar/demandar que diferencia hay?
A donde me tendría que dirigir? A un despacho de abogados?de todas maneras las opciones que tendría entiendes que serían pequeñas?

Perdona por las preguntas tan básicas pero en mi vida me ha tocado relacionarme con temas judiciales.


----------



## atika (30 Dic 2015)

urano dijo:


> Dices en el post 19; "...Con lo cual si reclamas y al día siguiente sin trabajar un solo día te despiden, a ver como prueba la empresa que no te despide como represalia"
> 
> Estar en patitas en la calle al día siguiente era una forma de hablar...pero seguro quedaría marcado y en el momento que ellos estimasen oportuno me darían la boleta. Tienes los derechos por los que quieres luchar, si no te atreves por quedar marcado ¿Qué estamos haciendo aquí?
> 
> ...



Perdonada estás; me debes unos cuantos thanks y 5 estrellas al hilo.

Un saludo.

PD: nunca está de más que hagas una consulta a otro profesional especialista en laboral a ver si él, con los papeles en la mano que yo no he visto, ve algo que yo no veo y encuentra alguna solución más satisfactoria para tus intereses.


----------



## atika (31 Dic 2015)

Bueno:
Desde aquí desearos feliz año a todos.
Empecé a lo tonto en mayo y ya van más de 42500 visitas y 209 mensajes respondiendo vuestras dudas.
Cierro el chiringuito hasta el lunes 4. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## urano (2 Ene 2016)

atika dijo:


> Perdonada estás; me debes unos cuantos thanks y 5 estrellas al hilo.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PD: nunca está de más que hagas una consulta a otro profesional especialista en laboral a ver si él, con los papeles en la mano que yo no he visto, ve algo que yo no veo y encuentra alguna solución más satisfactoria para tus intereses.



Gracias Atika...desde el móvil como se dan 5 estrellas?

Por otro lado, contactaré con el mejor despacho de abogados laboralistas para pedir una cita.

Ya te informaré. Gracias!!!


----------



## atika (4 Ene 2016)

Ya he vuelto señores, a quién le pueda ayudar ya sabe.


----------



## atika (7 Ene 2016)

suplementovitaminado dijo:


> Muy buenas, atika. Una pregunta muy general: trabajo en una empresa desde hace muchos años (más de 25). Soy un cargo medio, con responsabilidades. Somos una empres pequeña -cinco empleados habitualmente, aunque a la hora de afrontar proyectos grandes somos muchos más-.
> La empresa es una SL, pero en la actualidad sólo ha quedado un propietario. Han pasado varios accionistas, y NUNCA se nos ha dado a los trabajadores explicación alguna de quien es y quien no accionista. Ahora el jefe dice que es el único accionista. Pero la empresa no se ha pasado a denominar SLU.
> 
> La unipersonalidad solo es denunciable por los que la sufren, esto es los que hacen negocios con la empresa y conlleva nada más una sanción administrativa. Tu como empleado en principio (y en mi exclusiva opinión) no podrías reclamar la inscripción de dicha unipersonalidad en el BORME; Para saber más sobre la unipersonalidad de la empresa mira este enlace:
> ...



Si, puedes grabar las conversaciones y sus amenazas y usarlas dentro de un juicio. Laboro tiene un gran artículo al respecto: Mejor que ellos no te lo voy a explicar yo así que RECOMIENDO A TODO EL FORO ENCARECIDAMENTE SU LECTURA: Las grabaciones ocultas y los emails en juicios laborales.

¿Es mejor pasar de todo? pues mira: Tú sabrás, pero te digo lo mismo que dije en la última pregunta: Tienes los derechos por los que quieres luchar, si no vas a hacer nada ¿qué hacemos aquí perdiendo el tiempo?

Respecto a al pregunta de la acusación: ¿acusarle de qué? ¿De un delito/falta de amenazas? Por lo que dices, yo no lo veo. Tu sabrás si te interesa eso, pero mi consejo sería que si la empresa cumple con sus obligaciones laborales y paga puntual, porque se le hinche la vena un día al tonto del jefe ¿te interesa demandarlo penalmente? Por si te fuese útil te dejo enlaces de delitos hacia los trabajadores:

Delitos contra los derechos de los trabajadores. 1Âª parte. Comportamientos habituales de los empresarios que no sabes que son delitos.
Delitos contra los derechos de los trabajadores. 2Âª parte. Comportamientos habituales de los empresarios que no sabes que son delitos.


Porque entiendo que laboralmente cumple y no hay nada que rascar.
Si te estuviesen acosando la cosa cambiaría y entonces si que podrías exigirle que pagase por los daños causados, pero que el jefe os diga eso, en mi opinión no es acoso. De nuevo te voy a remitir a laboro en dos enlaces:

http://laboro-spain.blogspot.com.es/2009/10/que-hacer-cuando-te-putean-en-el.html
http://laboro-spain.blogspot.com.es...n-danos-perjuicios-acoso-laboral-mobbing.html

Si al leerlos crees que encajas en lo descrito, entonces te diría que sin ningún tipo de dudas tirases para adelante, pero YA.

¿Declararle la guerra me beneficiaría en algo? ningún abogado (decente) del país te va a garantizar la victoria en una sentencia por muy fácil que sea el caso. Con lo cual puede darse el caso que de todo esto solo sacases los pies fríos y la cabeza caliente. Pero si crees que realmente te va a beneficiar adelante. Eres tu y no yo el que ha de decidir eso.
Si lo que realmente quieres es irte de la empresa y ya que te vas prefieres que te paguen si te diría que tratases de optar por la indemnización indemnizada del art 51, pero eso te lo tendría que corroborar otro profesional con toda la documentación en la mano.

Así a bote pronto y por lo que cuentas creo: a) Que la empresa no va a cerrar por muy tonto que se ponga el jefe.
b) Que solo le puedes demandar por una simple falta de amenazas (y ni eso) y que no van a llegar a ninguna parte.
c) solo si quisieras irte de la empresa te saldría rentable empezar a mover todo, pero asesorado en todo momento por un profesional acostumbrado a estas lides.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (7 Ene 2016)

suplementovitaminado dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias. Sí, realmente veo que no hay mucho que rascar. Aunque la situación ha llegado por momentos a agobiar tanto que he pensado seriamente en la baja médica. Por suerte -ya digo, sé lo que es una depresión de verdad por vivirla de cerca y no la quiero ni como excusa- no caí en esa espiral, pero otro compañero sí cayó (hace algunos años). Se largó con un acuerdo amistoso.
> 
> Paciencia, entonces. Me jode que nos preocupe más la reputación de la empresa a los trabajadores que al jefe, y que parezca que la calidad de nuestros servicios nos preocupe más a nosotros que a él. Pero, en fin, con su pan se lo coma. A seguir con calma.
> 
> ...



He sido durante un tiempo abogado de un sindicato (no de los grandes) y nunca me cuestioné mi independencia excepto en cuestiones políticas de convenio, como es obvio. Como todo, tiene sus pros y sus contras, el principal pro es que se conocen el sector mejor que otros profesionales, el peor contra que puede poner menos interés en tu caso. Yo si me fiaría.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (13 Ene 2016)

Buenos dias

Si mi empresa me quiere dar las vacaciones de verano el dia 15 de agosto, se pierde el dia de vacaciones??

el dia 15 de agosto es festivo nacional

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## atika (14 Ene 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Si mi empresa me quiere dar las vacaciones de verano el dia 15 de agosto, se pierde el dia de vacaciones??
> 
> ...



Hola:

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es ir a tu convenio y ver si las vacaciones se cuentan en por días hábiles o por días naturales.
Si son días hábiles obviamente da igual porque ese día no cuenta.
Si son días naturales, lamentablemente ese día se pierde a efectos de vacaciones. Es decir no tienes que recuperarlo.

Pero no acaba ahí el tema: Como no vas a descansar un día que tus compañeros si lo van a hacer, lo que tienes que hacer es mirar el calendario porque probablemente se vaya a producir un exceso en la jornada máxima que marca el convenio.

En las empresas grandes se suelen usar programas informáticos que impiden que el trabajador sobrepase su jornada anual (Al menos la planificada legalmente)

Con lo cual lo que tienes que hacer es contar las horas de tus calendarios laborales y si se fuese a producir un exceso, reclamarlo para que te quiten un día de trabajo; pero dicho día nunca será en concepto de vacaciones si no en concepto de exceso de jornada.

Un saludo.
Atika.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (14 Ene 2016)

bueno atika gracias ante todo. quizas no me he expresado bien. lo que queria decir es que la empresa quiere cerrar la ultima quincena de agosto, empezando por el dia 15, que ademas es lunes.

en el convenio del metal pone 30 dias naturales.......


----------



## atika (14 Ene 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> bueno atika gracias ante todo. quizas no me he expresado bien. lo que queria decir es que la empresa quiere cerrar la ultima quincena de agosto, empezando por el dia 15, que ademas es lunes.
> 
> en el convenio del metal pone 30 dias naturales.......



A todos los efectos la respuesta es la misma. Da igual que el día festivo sea el primero o el último. Estate al loro porque muchos convenios dicen que las vacaciones han de empezar en un día laborable. De ser así ese día no podría imputarse a las vacaciones. Un saludo.


----------



## pimiento relleno (2 Feb 2016)

Hola Atika, 
He ido a un abogado para un asunto de posible discriminación laboral y me ha mandado un presupuesto para 
a) negociación extrajudicial
b) demanda 
que tienen su costo, que me ha parecido entre regular y bien pero luego me quiere cobrar 250 euros para el procurador. El abogado lo llama concepto de provisionar fondos para el procurador. ¿Es esto usual?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (3 Feb 2016)

pimiento relleno dijo:


> Hola Atika,
> He ido a un abogado para un asunto de posible discriminación laboral y me ha mandado un presupuesto para
> a) negociación extrajudicial
> b) demanda
> ...




Pues a ver:
Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, pero en el orden social no es preceptivo el uso de procurador.
El procurador lo que hace es ejercer tu representación en el proceso, acude al juicio en tu nombre y recibe las notificaciones. Previamente necesitas un poder notarial (60€) en el que le atribuyes dicha representación.

Yo no uso procurador porque es un gasto innecesario, me atribuyo en la demanda la dirección letrada del asunto y a efecto de notificaciones el domicilio del cliente. En ese momento el cliente tiene la obligación (y si no lo hace que sufra las consecuencias) de traerme toda documentación que le vaya llegando. AÑADO: es decir el cliente se representa a si mismo.

Hay que tener en cuenta que desde enero los profesionales estamos obligados a usar el sistema de comunicaciones de lexnet, lo cual implica la firma del cliente, escanear el documento en pdf, firmarlo digitalmente el letrado y enviarlo vía lexnet al juzgado (y como no hay medios en la justicia, ir al día siguiente y llevarlo como siempre en papel). Pues bien, en el momento en que hay procurador solo tienes que firmar la demanda digitalmente, con lo que te ahorras muchos quebraderos de cabeza, tal vez sea ese uno de los motivos por el que te mandan al procurador.

Por la voluntariedad del uso de procurador, es por lo que te digo que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, pero y en resumen:
No hace falta un procurador para la defensa de tus pretensiones en el orden social. Con lo cual: o el abogado no se fía de tu capacidad de recibir escritos y traérselos a mayor brevedad (no es que no se fíe de ti concretamente, a todos nos ha pasado alguna vez que el cliente nos ha traído una notificación ya vencida y entonces es cuando juramos que nunca más) o bien está hinchando el precio para que no contrates con el o ... bueno no se me ocurre nada más pero por ahí irán los tiros seguramente.

Un saludo.

PD: Efectivamente se llama provisión de fondos para procurador.


----------



## Garbatella (8 Feb 2016)

Vengo de aquí. Y la cosa es que seguimos sin tenerlo claro...



> Acudo al foro ya que la situación de un familiar empieza a ser lamentable.
> 
> Tengo un sobrino que trabaja dando clases de matemáticas en una academia. Tiene su contrato indefinido por horas que no se si llega a las 18h/semanales. Todo bien hasta ahora y el jefe de la academia cumple. El convenio es el de profesores de enseñanza artística y musicales.
> 
> ...



¿Alguna idea? Gracias por todo y por la labor altruista que llevas a cabo...


----------



## atika (8 Feb 2016)

Ok, he leído el tema inicial pero ¿Cuál es la duda en concreto?

Si la pregunta es como funcionan las bajas por incapacidad temporal en las empresas pequeñas, la respuesta perfectamente puede ser: Igual que en las grandes, porque no hay diferencia:

Seguridad Social:Información útil

Si la duda es ¿Podría entenderse la baja de mi sobrino como licencia retribuida para acudir a hacerse pruebas médicas y no darse de baja? pues solo si lo dice su convenio. Si os miráis el Estatuto de los trabajadores, en su artículo 37 que es donde habla de las licencias, no dice nada de que exista una licencia retribuida para acudir al médico. Es decir que No existe un permiso retribuido para ir al médico salvo que tu convenio así lo refleje, pero ojo: Si tienes permiso, quiera el empresario o no, para ir al médico pero esa ausencia la tendrás que justificar y luego a) te descuentan las horas de la nómina o b) las recuperas.

En este caso la pregunta te la hago yo: Si hubiese querido que esto fuese una licencia retribuida en caso de que su convenio así lo estableciese ¿Porqué el médico le expide los respectivos partes de baja y de alta? lo cual a efectos legales convierten el trámite en una baja en toda regla.

Más: Ha de tener en cuenta que las bajas no se cobran hasta el 4º día. (Puedes ver en el enlace que te he proporcionado que el subsidio solo se empieza a cobrar a partir del 4º día, y que este no es integro (100% del salario). La mejora de cobrar desde el primer día y el 100% del salario ha de venir reflejado en el convenio.
Te cuento todo esto por que dices que le están quitando un euro y pudiese ser que fuese por algo de esto.

De todos modos el hecho de que te quiten dinero solo tendría que haber sucedido en la nómina del mes de la baja. El hecho de que le estén quitando un euro todos los meses es sinónimo de que algo se está haciendo mal.

Más: El problema de que el empresario tenga que pagar los dos salarios es exclusivo del empresario. Que se sorprenda el empresario por ello es sinónimo de que cree que vivios en el país de las maravillas y que es muy inocente. No se porqué te preocupan los aspectos de la relación entre el gestor y el empresario y no me hace mucha gracia responder a esa pregunta cuando el gestor, que para eso está cobrando por ello y YO NO, debería saber gestionar los asuntos pertinentes a este tema.

Respecto al nuevo empleado: el empresario tiene una bonificación en la cuota, pero como no es mi campo el de la gestión de nóminas no soy capaz de describirte al 100% cual es la misma. Lo único que queda claro es que el estado no te subvenciona y te paga el salario del segundo empleado. Si el empresario asume las ganancias de la actividad, tiene por lógica que asumir los riesgos de la misma. 

Con todo esto creo que queda contestada y desvirtuada tu última afirmación de: _"Yo entiendo que por supuesto el empleado de baja no asume reducción alguna de su sueldo, y pensé que efectivamente las cotizaciones cubrirían parte del nuevo sueldo a pagar al profesor sustituto..."_ Porque has podido comprobar que el empleado de baja si asume reducción de su sueldo por estar de baja y que las cotizaciones no están para cubrir ningún sueldo de nadie.

Para acabar y volviendo al principio si tienes alguna pregunta concreta formúlala y a ver si puedo ayudarte, pero me descoloca que intentes hacer el trabajo del gestor o del empresario porque sí de manera altruista. Lo único que puedes hacer es leerte el convenio del tu sobrino, ver como trata el tema de las licencias y bajas por incapacidad temporal. Yo como ya dije en el post inicial no resuelvo dudas de convenio: bastante tengo con el que trabajo a diario como para leerme los demás. Y un detalle más me resulta un poco raro que el convenio que citas sea el convenio que le es de aplicación a tu sobrino, ¿no sería más lógico aplicar este? VII CONVENIO COLECTIVO ENSEÑANZA Y FORMACION NO REGLADA

Un saludo:
atika.


----------



## Garbatella (8 Feb 2016)

Mil gracias Atika. De verdad, es muy loable ver gente que de forma altruista colabore por internet con preguntas tan técnicas para algunos. Más aún arriesgándote a lidiar con la de elementos que hay por aquí. 

El hecho de inmiscuirme en todo el jaleo este es haber visto que mi sobrino no se entera de nada, sus pobres padres menos, el dueño de la academia (pese a ser buena gente) es algo listo, y mucho me temo que la gestoría se entera poco. Un antecedente fue ver como al entrar en la escuela, tras la firma de contrato, tardaron un mes y pico en darle de alta en la Seguridad Social. Al parecer no sé que jaleo tuvieron con la gestoría...

El hecho de que le diesen la baja, fue básicamente porque a la vista de la prueba médica y la noche en el hospital que pasaría, mi sobrino pidió cita con su médico de cabecera pensando que sería necesaria la baja. Fue y le contó lo de la prueba y esta le dijo que una vez que le hubiesen hecho la prueba, que volviese y ella le daría el alta y la baja. Osea, que básicamente fue por haber metido a la medico de cabecera de por medio. 

Ok, entonces por lo que entiendo, en vez de haber sido considerado una baja, simplemente podría haber sido considerado una "licencia retribuida" para prueba médica, teniendo en cuenta que la ausencia fue de menos de 3 días. Y luego ya el hecho de cobrar, dependería del acuerdo con el jefe: "o bien recuperas las horas", "o bien llamo a otro profe que te sutituya y esas horas te las quito de la nómina". De hecho, ahora que lo comentas me dice mi sobrino que efectivamente la mañana de la prueba (le ingresaban) le entregaron un par de "justificantes" del hospital indicando que se le ingresaba, lo que duraría, etc... 

Ok. Entonces, y visto que le tendrán que hacer una prueba similar en unas semanas, con un periodo de estancia en hospital que no supera los 3 días (de los cuales sólo dos faltaría a la escuela ya que los viernes no tiene clase y la intervención sería un miércoles, quedando ingresado hasta el sábado) aprovecho para preguntar: ¿qué hacer en esta próxima ocasión? 

Entiendo que lo oportuno sería "licencia retribuida para acudir a prueba médica" y luego acordar si le sustituyen o recupera las horas. ¿Correcto?

Mil gracias de nuevo...


----------



## atika (8 Feb 2016)

Garbatella dijo:


> Ok, entonces por lo que entiendo, en vez de haber sido considerado una baja, simplemente podría haber sido considerado una "licencia retribuida" para prueba médica, teniendo en cuenta que la ausencia fue de menos de 3 días. Y luego ya el hecho de cobrar, dependería del acuerdo con el jefe: "o bien recuperas las horas", "o bien llamo a otro profe que te sutituya y esas horas te las quito de la nómina". De hecho, ahora que lo comentas me dice mi sobrino que efectivamente la mañana de la prueba (le ingresaban) le entregaron un par de "justificantes" del hospital indicando que se le ingresaba, lo que duraría, etc...
> 
> Entiendo que lo oportuno sería "licencia retribuida para acudir a prueba médica" y luego acordar si le sustituyen o recupera las horas. ¿Correcto?
> 
> Mil gracias de nuevo...



De nada, pero creo que te has enterado de poco. Solo se puede considerar licencia retribuida SI ASÍ LO INDICA EL CONVENIO. De no decir nada sería licencia, pero no licencia retribuida. En el caso de ser licencia no retribuida, mi criterio como profesional sería que sí, que se de otra vez de baja.

Una licencia retribuida, como la misma palabra indica, es retribuida es decir: no vas a trabajar y el empresario tiene la obligación de pagarte, NO HAY QUE RECUPERAR LAS HORAS.

Y aún así cabe la posibilidad de que teniendo derecho a la licencia, el jefe sea un empresaurio y se niege a conceder la licencia, en ese caso si no quieres ir a juicio lo que te aconsejo es que, como ya he dicho antes, te de la baja el médico de cabecera.

Pero antes de elucubrar: Leerse el convenio.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (15 Feb 2016)

A final de semana me voy de vacaciones 15 días, así que quien quiera preguntar algo ya sabe: que lo haga ahora, o espere hasta la segunda semana de marzo.
Un saludo.


----------



## romanrdgz (24 Feb 2016)

Tengo curiosidad: en una empresa TIC en la que se ficha entrada y salida con tarjeta electrónica pero donde la empresa no muestra los registros de acceso, ¿cómo demuestra un trabajador las horas extra impagadas?

Por ahí he leído por ejemplo que se podría usar las horas de los email como prueba, pero hay dos elementos que me parece que impiden la validez de dicha prueba:
1. El horario es flexible, con lo que enviar un e-mail a las 8 de la tarde no demuestra necesariamente que estés haciendo horas extra, dado que no se sabe tu hora de entrada
2. El correo, así como otros servicios, son accesibles desde fuera del edificio, con lo que podría enviar correos desde mi casa con mi equipo personal.

He pensado también en utilizar el GPS del móvil para demostrar que estoy en esas coordenadas a determinadas horas, pero no creo que tenga validez jurídica en ningún caso (por no hablar de que podría estar en la calle pegadito al edificio, o dejar el móvil en el trabajo).

Alguna idea al respecto?


----------



## elKaiser (7 Mar 2016)

Estimado Atika; la pregunta que tengo es de Seguridad Social, sí puedes aclararmelo te agradeceria una respuesta.

¿Es posible una jubilación parcial, al amparo del Real Decreto 5/2013 de 15 de marzo, para un asalariado en el régimen de empleados de hogar cuando cumple los 65 años?. Tengo un familiar que está en esta situación; del árticulo 1 de este R-D, puede inferirse que sí, pero en la Oficina de la S.S., el funcionario dice que no.


----------



## atika (8 Mar 2016)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad: en una empresa TIC en la que se ficha entrada y salida con tarjeta electrónica pero donde la empresa no muestra los registros de acceso, ¿cómo demuestra un trabajador las horas extra impagadas?
> 
> Por ahí he leído por ejemplo que se podría usar las horas de los email como prueba, pero hay dos elementos que me parece que impiden la validez de dicha prueba:
> 1. El horario es flexible, con lo que enviar un e-mail a las 8 de la tarde no demuestra necesariamente que estés haciendo horas extra, dado que no se sabe tu hora de entrada
> ...



¿Es curiosidad o te están sancionando por no hacer tu horario?

Cuando dices que la empresa no muestra los horarios... aahh amigo, esa es la madre del cordero; no pocos días es estado dándole vueltas a esa pregunta desde hace unos años. ¿Cómo probar los horarios aunque la empresa altere el cuadro de fichajes? El cual por cierto es obligatorio en los trabajadores a tiempo parcial (Art 12.5 h) ET) Y sinceramente no he podido dar con una solución

Lamentablemente no, no he dado con un método 100% efectivo para probar esto. (Más allá que un notario te acompañe todos los días de tu vida al puesto de trabajo y levante acta; Cosa imposible)

Aunque hay que pensar una cosa: que en caso de sanción o despido disciplinario es la empresa la que ha de probar los incumplimientos, y si falsea pruebas se puede ganar una querella. Lo mismo si se le demanda a la empresa por impago de horas convencionales, la empresa ha de probar que no las hizo.

Lo que si podemos atacar es que la empresa no entregue los horarios de los fichajes, al menos en los tiempos parciales, puesto que la empresa tiene la obligación de dar un resumen de todas las horas realizadas en el mes, frente a ello cabe acudir a la inspección de trabajo. (Otra cosa será que la inspección resulte satisfactoria a nuestros intereses)
Pero eso ya es otra historia.

Un saludo Atika.


----------



## atika (8 Mar 2016)

elKaiser dijo:


> Estimado Atika; la pregunta que tengo es de Seguridad Social, sí puedes aclararmelo te agradeceria una respuesta.
> 
> ¿Es posible una jubilación parcial, al amparo del Real Decreto 5/2013 de 15 de marzo, para un asalariado en el régimen de empleados de hogar cuando cumple los 65 años?. Tengo un familiar que está en esta situación; del árticulo 1 de este R-D, puede inferirse que sí, pero en la Oficina de la S.S., el funcionario dice que no.



Sin entrar ni siquiera en leerme el artículo me da que tiene razón el funcionario, puesto que ese artículo fue derogado en la disposición derogatoria del RDL 8/2015 de 30 de octubre por el que se aprueba la ley general de la seguridad social. No veo problema en prolongar su actividad laboral otra cosa será en las condiciones que ella quiera:

Aquí tienes más información: Seguridad Social:Trabajadores

Un saludo. Atika.


----------



## atika (9 Mar 2016)

police dijo:


> Hola Atika, que harias con un mando intermedio que no hace mas que tocarte los HUEVOS y difamar de ti a los superiores? yo tengo alguna idea pero como no es legal...paso.
> 
> Y a que indenizacion me tendria que acojer si me despiden, contando que estoy indefinido desde el 96??? 45-33 dias? creo que es contrato de formacion del empleo del amigo aznar monto en su momento, pero como dicen que los despidos son todos 45 dias...
> 
> Te agradeceria mucho aunque fuera una contestacion por encima.



Hola:

¿Puedes probar las difamaciones? Si es así querella en el juzgado de lo penal (abogado y procurador mediante por supuesto), y notificación a sus superiores de la querella y del contenido de la misma, para que todas las ordenes que te tenga que dar este individuo sean por escrito. La cara que se les iba a poner seria: ::

Respecto al calculo de la indemnización por despido, depende de muchos factores: tipo de contrato, tipo de despido y la antigüedad así se calculará de una manera u otra.

Os dejo una calculadora de indemnizaciones jurídicas para que podáis calcular vosotros mismos vuestra propia indemnización:

INDEMNIZACION POR DESPIDO

El inem en su página te explicará mejor que yo cómo se calcula la indemnización de los despidos declarados improcedentes:
Las indemnizaciones por fin del contrato de trabajo

Cierto es que en la página del inem no se explica el redondeo: que en determinados casos un mes se cuenta como entero, pero bueno eso ya me daría para un post kilométrico. Conque aprendáis a usar la calculadora de indemnizaciones y leáis la página del inem, me doy por satisfecho.

Un saludo.

AH: Y recordar que las indemnizaciones están topadas. Lo más común, que es el despido improcedente:
- Si el contrato es anterior al 12/2/96 la indemnización será de 45d año a fecha de antigüedad 11/2/12 con un tope de 42 mensualidades. Todo lo que trabajen de más a partir de esa fecha es como si no existiese.
- Si el contrato es entre 12/2/96 y el 11/2/12, la indemnización máxima es de 720 días.
- Y si el contrato es desde el 12/2/12 la indemnización máxima será (dentro de unos años) de 24 mensualidades.

Si vuestro contrato ya ha llegado al máximo de antigüedad y queréis cobrar más indemnización lo que tendréis que hacer es aumentar vuestro salario, no os queda otra.


----------



## Galvani (9 Mar 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Puedes probar las difamaciones? Si es así querella en el juzgado de lo penal (abogado y procurador mediante por supuesto), y notificación a sus superiores de la querella y del contenido de la misma, para que todas las ordenes que te tenga que dar este individuo sean por escrito. La cara que se les iba a poner seria: ::
> 
> ...



Hola Atika. He leido esto. A mi un mando intermedio (sociucho de la empresa) me estuvo haciendo mobbing mucho tiempo. Mi jefe (no socio) sabía lo que había pero claro, como no era allí más que un currito no iba a hacer nada, y la gerente también lo sabría (igual le mandó ella asediarme por otra parte, porque al final acabaron todos jodiéndome) El caso es que pregunté en Laboro y me dijeron que para poder denunciar a la empresa debería haber notificado esto a todos los socios (aunque lo supiera la gerente) y yo como quería que me despidiesen y sólo tenía grabaciones de este individuo y algún correo pues no vi salida. Cuando al fin me despidieron (aparte de ir al abogado por tema de impago) le dije que si con esas grabaciones no se podía hacer nada y me dijo que ya me habían hecho lo mejor que podían. ¿Podía haber denunciado a este desgraciado por daños morales después de despedido? Tengo entendido que también hay un tiempo para denunciar después de la última situación de acoso. Por error, leí que para que se considerase acoso debía producirse alguna situación semanal al menos durante 6 meses.


----------



## atika (10 Mar 2016)

police dijo:


> Simplemente es otra nómina diferente.



ehhh Cuanto me mosquea eso... Las comisiones son un concepto salarial más y por ellas se debe cotizar y pagar IRPF como todo el mundo, con lo cual queda claro que SON SALARIO, y si deben de contabilizarse a la hora de calcular el salario de los últimos 12 meses para calcular la indemnización por despido.
Aunque reconozco que es común en ciertos trabajos que cuando se cobra paga extra te dan dos nóminas en vez de incluir todo en una, lo mismo podría pasar con las comisiones, pero recuerda que han de estar sometidas a la correspondiente carga fiscal y de SS. Solo se admite que no coticen a la seguridad social lo descrito en el art 149 LGSS (RDL 8/2015)


----------



## atika (11 Mar 2016)

Post libre:

Al hilo de las últimas preguntas, me he dado cuenta de una pequeña jugada que me quiso hacer un rrhh una vez:

Estábamos intentando llegar a un acuerdo para la indemnización de un despido y a ella le salía una cantidad muy inferior a la mía. Como no nos cuadraba le pregunto cómo lo hacía y me dice:

Como son los salarios de un año, tomo la cantidad que se le ha pagado por convenio y listo.

::::::Maldita hija de puta… Claro, así todo lo que se le hubiese pagado de más por hacer horas extra, comisiones y otros conceptos como antigüedad vuelan de la nómina.

Así que el laboconsejo de hoy es que si o si tenéis que tener guardadas las últimas doce nóminas de vuestro trabajo. Y para calcular la indemnización se suman todas las nóminas y se divide entre 365 y así tendréis la media exacta de lo que habéis ganado en un día en el último año. Con ese dato ya solo resta multiplicar por el número de días en que consista vuestra indemnización teniendo en cuenta las reglas conforme a la cual se calcule la misma y listo.


Un saludo: Atika


----------



## atika (11 Mar 2016)

police dijo:


> Gran cosejo!!! :Aplausoara los que no tenemos ni idea!!!
> 
> El salario del último ańo, hablas bruto o neto??



Siempre se pide bruto porque la indemnización por despido está libre de impuestos hasta 80.000€. Puede que el empresaurio ponga pegas, pero tu vida con hacienda es cosa tuya y no suya.

Añado: que esto es discutible porque el empresario puede retenerte aunque luego tu harías cuentas con hacienda. De todos modos como pedir es gratis, hacerlo siempre bruto.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (14 Mar 2016)

Otro caso: 

Contratado hacia mediados de marzo del año pasado hasta octubre pero prorroga contrato. 
Finaliza contrato el 22 de diciembre (finiquito firmado) 
Contratado el 2 de enero hasta el día 5 de marzo pero prorroga hasta mañana día 15. 

Hoy recibe una llamada de RRHH de la empresa diciendo que siga yendo a trabajar otros 15 días y tiene la duda de que ha oido que si le hacen dos contratos diferentes en el mismo año debe esperar al siguiente año para poder ser contratado... 



¿Cuántas renovaciones/prorrogas se pueden firmar sin que la empresa le haga indefinido? 

¿Cuantos contratos sean de la duración que sean en un año deben darse para que se le considere indefinido? 

Estas cuestiones, ¿afectan a lo preguntado o me dejo algo en el tintero?



Gracias


----------



## Trabant (15 Mar 2016)

Una duda acerca de la reforma laboral y el "contrato Rajoy" (indefinido con 12 meses de prueba).

Si el convenio firmado en 2014 y vigente hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2016 dice que el periodo de prueba no puede exceder de 2 meses. ¿Es legal este tipo de contrato firmado en 2015?


----------



## atika (15 Mar 2016)

NODIANO dijo:


> Otro caso:
> 
> Contratado hacia mediados de marzo del año pasado hasta octubre pero prorroga contrato.
> Finaliza contrato el 22 de diciembre (finiquito firmado)
> ...



Hola:

Me parece que lo que ha oído tu familiar es una de las múltiples leyendas urbanas que pululan por el mundo laboral de este país.

Y ahora leer con atención porque en muy pocos sitios consiguen explicar esto bien con claridad:

A la pregunta de cuando seré indefinido por concatenación de contratos, la respuesta varía según el tipo de contrato y las circunstancias. Sin entrar en cosas raras se pueden hacer tres distinciones

1º Para *TODOS LOS CONTRATOS.*

Sería indefinido si ha tenido DOS O MÁS contratos y estuvo más 24 meses de alta, dentro de un periodo de 30 meses.
Así dice el artículo 15.5 ET: _“…los trabajadores que en un periodo de treinta meses hubieran estado contratados durante un plazo superior a veinticuatro meses, con o sin solución de continuidad, para el mismo o diferente puesto de trabajo con la misma empresa o grupo de empresas, mediante dos o más contratos temporales, sea directamente o a través de su puesta a disposición por empresas de trabajo temporal, con las mismas o diferentes modalidades contractuales de duración determinada, adquirirán la condición de trabajadores fijos.”_ (Nótese que nadie es fijo si no indefinido)

2º En los contratos de* OBRA Y SERVICIO de duración incierta.
*
El máximo legal es de tres años prorrogable por uno más. Si se excediera ese límite se habría adquirido la condición de indefindo.

Así dice el artículo 15.1 a) ET: _“…Estos contratos no podrán tener una duración superior a tres años ampliable hasta doce meses más por convenio colectivo de ámbito sectorial estatal o, en su defecto, por convenio colectivo sectorial de ámbito inferior. Transcurridos estos plazos, los trabajadores adquirirán la condición de trabajadores fijos de la empresa.” _

3º En el contrato* EVENTUAL POR LAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS DE LA PRODUCCIÓN.*

El máximo legal es de 6 meses dentro de un periodo de 12 meses. Si el convenio sectorial lo indica podrá ampliarse la vigencia de este contrato, entonces el límite sería: 12 meses dentro de un plazo total de 18 meses.
Con un apunte. Si el contrato inicial es inferior a 6 o 12 meses, según el caso, podrá prorrogarse por una única vez, hasta el máximo legal permitido, es decir esos 6 o 12 meses. 

Ejemplo: Si te contrata por 3 meses, podrían prorrogarte una única vez hasta el máximo de 6 o 12 meses respectivamente. Pero si te contratan por un mes y te renuevan otro, ya no podrían hacerte este contrato para ampliarte y alcanzar los 6 o 12 meses; tendrían que: o contratar a otro o hacerte indefinido.

Artículo 15.1 b): _“En tales casos, los contratos podrán tener una duración máxima de seis meses, dentro de un periodo de doce meses, contados a partir del momento en que se produzcan dichas causas. Por convenio colectivo de ámbito sectorial estatal o, en su defecto, por convenio colectivo sectorial de ámbito inferior, podrá modificarse la duración máxima de estos contratos y el periodo dentro del cual se puedan realizar en atención al carácter estacional de la actividad en que dichas circunstancias se puedan producir. En tal supuesto, el periodo máximo dentro del cual se podrán realizar será de dieciocho meses, no pudiendo superar la duración del contrato las tres cuartas partes del periodo de referencia establecido ni, como máximo, doce meses.
En caso de que el contrato se hubiera concertado por una duración inferior a la máxima legal o convencionalmente establecida, podrá prorrogarse mediante acuerdo de las partes, por una única vez, sin que la duración total del contrato pueda exceder de dicha duración máxima.”_

A tener en cuenta:

La diferencia entre la obra y servicio de duración indeterminada y las circunstancias excepcionales en la producción son muy difusas. Dejo este punto para el final para que no os ilusionéis demasiado porque los jueces no estiman estas demandas a la ligera, pero si las circunstancias por las que fuiste contratado no existen, no se especifican con claridad o no son correctas, el contrato estaría en fraude y serias indefinido de facto.

¿Qué hacer ahora? Porque de poco te sirve tener un derecho si no puedes ejercitarlo. Y esto sin duda es lo más desilusionante.

Una vez que eres indefinido, lo lógico es que lo hagas valer y se lo reclames a la empresa. La cual, obviamente te va a decir que NO, que no eres indefinido.
En este momento se abren dos opciones:

1º Demandar después de que se acabe tu contrato: con lo que estarías reclamando el despido improcedente de un contrato indefinido. Que ventaja tiene esto respecto a no demandar. Pues que cobrarías la indemnización por despido improcedente que es la más elevada dentro del orden social. Pero has de tener en cuenta que estás en la calle y que salvo milagro no vas a volver a la empresa porque es el empresario el que decide si vuelves o te paga.

2º Demandar antes de que se acabe tu contrato: Mediante una demanda declarativa de derechos, le pides al juez que declare que tu relación laboral con la empresa es indefinida. ¿Qué sucede en esos momentos? Que si se te acaba el contrato antes de dictar sentencia (lo más probable) y te echan porque la empresa niega que tu contrato sea indefinido. Podrías presentar una demanda por vulneración de derechos fundamentales alegando que te han despedido por reclamar. Sinceramente no sé si “colaría” como tal, porque la empresa está obrando de buena fe y te despide el día que acaba el contrato, siendo posible que el juez estimase una demanda así, pero no por nulidad, si no por improcedencia del despido. Al menos tendrías una pequeña posibilidad de volver a la empresa en caso de que el juez estimase tu demanda por vulneración de derechos fundamentales, y además cobrarías salarios de tramitación y una indemnización por daños y perjuicios.

Ahora Nodiano en tu caso concreto como no se el tipo de contratos que le han hecho a tu familiar pues o sabría darte una repuesta, pero en cuanto lo sepas, leyendo el post, sabrás lo que tienes que hacer.

Un saludo. Atika.

PD: Otro post de los que cuestan dinero :.


----------



## kenny220 (15 Mar 2016)

atika dijo:


> Post libre:
> 
> Al hilo de las últimas preguntas, me he dado cuenta de una pequeña jugada que me quiso hacer un rrhh una vez:
> 
> ...



bueno, a mi en la demanda por despido, el abogado de la empleada me quiso colar como cálculo de la indemnización la nómina de enero que incluia el único domingo trabajado en todo el año, lo cual incrementaba la base en unos 50€, pero claro esa base por 12 es superior a la base normal de las 11 nominas restantes.
Lo curioso es que tomaban esas nómina de enero, cuando el despido es en abril, teniendo ya la nomina de febrero y marzo con la base normal.


----------



## atika (15 Mar 2016)

Trabant dijo:


> Una duda acerca de la reforma laboral y el "contrato Rajoy" (indefinido con 12 meses de prueba).
> 
> Si el convenio firmado en 2014 y vigente hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2016 dice que el periodo de prueba no puede exceder de 2 meses. ¿Es legal este tipo de contrato firmado en 2015?



La ley prevalece sobre el convenio. Sí, si es legal. ¿Qué gana el trabajador? Un contrato indefinido de entrada.
¿Qué gana el empresario? Que a efectos prácticos puede despedir dentro de ese año al empleado sin pagarle un duro y sin alegar causa alguna. Despido libre y gratuito, como le gusta al dinero.
Pero cuidadín con estos juegos: Una jueza declara ilegal el contrato estrella de la reforma laboral


----------



## atika (15 Mar 2016)

kenny220 dijo:


> bueno, a mi en la demanda por despido, el abogado de la empleada me quiso colar como cálculo de la indemnización la nómina de enero que incluia el único domingo trabajado en todo el año, lo cual incrementaba la base en unos 50€, pero claro esa base por 12 es superior a la base normal de las 11 nominas restantes.
> Lo curioso es que tomaban esas nómina de enero, cuando el despido es en abril, teniendo ya la nomina de febrero y marzo con la base normal.



Hola:
Pues efectivamente te la quisieron colar. Así no se debe hacer. Pero no se ha de coger la última nómina ni la del mes anterior ni la de enero que había 50€ más. Como ya he dicho lo que hay que hacer es sumar las doce últimas nóminas y dividir entre 365, que es como hay que hacerlo.

Y fíjate que cosas: En caso de baja de un trabajador a tiempo completo, para tomar la base reguladora, se hace con la última nómina, con lo que si en la última nómina hay comisiones y más conceptos extraordinarios (excluyendo las pagas que se prorratean), estos se tendrían en cuenta a la hora del pago por la prestación de incapacidad temporal (IT). Para un trabajador a tiempo parcial la base reguladora se calcula con las tres últimas nóminas.

Y si ahora por convenio hay que complementar el salario hasta el 100% del trabajador, si cae la baja en un mes con una base reguladora alta, a joderse y complementar... Que está todo "inventao"


----------



## Trabant (15 Mar 2016)

atika dijo:


> La ley prevalece sobre el convenio. Sí, si es legal. ¿Qué gana el trabajador? Un contrato indefinido de entrada.
> ¿Qué gana el empresario? Que a efectos prácticos puede despedir dentro de ese año al empleado sin pagarle un duro y sin alegar causa alguna. Despido libre y gratuito, como le gusta al dinero.
> Pero cuidadín con estos juegos: Una jueza declara ilegal el contrato estrella de la reforma laboral



Me lo suponía. Para ganarme un contrato indefinido así prefería tener uno temporal con su indemnización, que si la idea es que siga ya se hablaría al cabo del año...

Muchas gracias por resolverme la duda atika.


----------



## mirujo (17 Mar 2016)

Hola Atika:

Estoy pasando por un lio laboral gordo. Hay muchos detalles que voy a pasar por alto y haré un resumen breve para no alargarme mucho en el hilo.

Mi calvario comienza por unos desplazamientos por temas laborales que mi jefe deja de abonarme de buenas a primeras. A raiz de mi reclamación del dinero, se van liando las cosas...

Me ha quitado parte de mis tareas y me pone trabas para realizar mis labores habituales, ha registrado todas mis cosas y ha destruido material importante para la realizacion de mis tareas, ha instalado sistemas de vigilancia en mi despacho para controlar mi actividad, me ha obligado a coger vacaciones sin más aviso que esta tarde no vengas (sin querer entregarme un justificante). Ha publicado una oferta de trabajo para cubrir mi puesto de trabajo pero que evidentemente niega sea suya. Incluso ha intentado pactar mi despido a 20 dias por año, cuando mi contrato es anterior a la reforma de 2012.

Por el momento mi médico ha optado por darme unos tranquilizantes y la baja para ver si consigue que me vaya relajando y pueda descansar. Por otro lado y con ugt por medio hemos puesto una denuncia en inspeccion de trabajo para que pasen a hacer una visita...

Hasta el momento con otros compañeros a los que dificultaba la labor han ido saliendo baja voluntaria mediante y le estaba saliendo redondo... 

No sé como tratar el tema, estoy completamente perdido


----------



## atika (17 Mar 2016)

Te escucho y te comprendo pero ¿Tienes alguna duda concreta? Si no, no se como voy a poder ayudarte.
Si está en manos de tu sindicato confía en ellos a ver que te dicen. 
Entrarían infinidad de detalles al caso. No es lo mismo una empresa grande o pequeña etc etc...
Respecto a lo de 20 días por año es lo que te ofrece ella a ver si te largas, no quiere decir que tu indemnización sea esa, ni mucho menos sea correcta, simplemente es una propuesta a ver si la aceptas.
Yo me lo tomaría como un reto: Yo asumiría que estoy despedido y miraría a ver quién consigue dar más por culo si la jefa o yo. Si aun no tenéis representantes sindicales y si la empresa tiene más de seis empleados pero menos de 50 empezaría por convocar y presentarme en elecciones a delegado de personal. De entrada eso me granjearía una protección muy buena para tocar bien los cojones...
Bueno, a falta de dudas concretas, un saludo y suerte.


----------



## maikon (18 Mar 2016)

Desde hace unas semanas un jefe me acosa haciendo sonidos extraños cada vez que pasa por mi lado. Obviamente es algo que pasa desapercibido para mis compañeros de trabajo por lo que no los podria contar como testigos. Hace unos dias hablé con él y se rio en mi cara.

Alguna idea de como puedo conseguir pruebas para ponerlo en conocimiento de RRHH o de un abogado si la cosa va a mayores? 

Como puedo parar esta situación sin partirle la cara? Hoy reconozco que he estado a punto de hacerlo...

Gracias


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2016)

Buenos días,

Mi consulta no va sobre montar gresca ::, puesto que estoy bastante contento pero como soy un joven cultivado me gustaría saber unas cositas:

Actualmente estoy trabajando con el contrato de prácticas adscrito al plan nacional de garantia juvenil, aposta y adrede pues el dueño es "conocido lejano" y ni sabía que existía eso.

En la empresa se trabaja gracias a ganar licitaciones públicas, no sé si interesa ese detalle.

Yo trabajo bastante independiente, e incluso voy a realizar yo solito visitas a lugares (Otros centros de trabajo) para realizar el trabajo que tiene mi empresa con su cliente matriz.

Además, aún estando de prácticas, si hay que trabajar 12 horas se trabajan, ya sabemos que hay que levantar al país.. xD (Gratis, of course)


El caso es que aún estando contento, a veces se ponen bastante tontitos, porque trabajando de 08.30 AM a 21.30 PM alguna vez que otra, nos obligan a asistir a las 08.30 AM y no un poco después, y entre otras cosas ni tiempo a desayunar nos dejan.

Me gustaría saber si me pudieras hacer un resumen de los derechos y jodiendas del contrato en prácticas (Entiendo que no tengo derecho a indemnización si no me renuevan, o por ejemplo si luego me hacen ese indefinido, estaría otro año más sin indeminzación... etc etc)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## atika (21 Mar 2016)

maikon dijo:


> Desde hace unas semanas un jefe me acosa haciendo sonidos extraños cada vez que pasa por mi lado. Obviamente es algo que pasa desapercibido para mis compañeros de trabajo por lo que no los podria contar como testigos. Hace unos dias hablé con él y se rio en mi cara.
> 
> Alguna idea de como puedo conseguir pruebas para ponerlo en conocimiento de RRHH o de un abogado si la cosa va a mayores?
> 
> ...




Hola: Pues sinceramente, no se como podrías obtener pruebas de esto. Aunque yo optaría por ignorarle, si tu jefe es un niño, ya se cansará de hacerlo. De hecho estoy seguro de que lo hace por que te jode. Si pasas de el en dos días dejará de hacerlo.
Por otra parte si optases por la violencia ni se te ocurra hacerlo dentro del centro de trabajo ni en horario de trabajo.
Te podría decir más cosas... pero son las cosas que un profesional nunca debe decir, así que lo siento, como ves no te soy de gran ayuda.
Paciencia. No te queda otra.


----------



## atika (22 Mar 2016)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Mi consulta no va sobre montar gresca ::, puesto que estoy bastante contento pero como soy un joven cultivado me gustaría saber unas cositas:
> 
> ...



Hola joven:
Voy a hacerte una puntualización: solo respondo a dudas concretas.
Lo que me has pedido mas bien me parece un trabajo de la facultad, No para un consultorio de derecho laboral, que fácilmente se solucionaría poniendo "contrato en prácticas, características" en google y listo.

Todo sea que es la primera vez que digo algo así aquí, que no quiero defraudarte, así que no creo que encuentres mejor resumen que este:
Un saludo: atika.

Real Decreto Legislativo 2/2015, de 23 de octubre, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley del Estatuto de los Trabajadores.

Artículo 11 Contratos formativos

1. El contrato de trabajo en prácticas podrá concertarse con quienes estuvieren en posesión de título universitario o de formación profesional de grado medio o superior o títulos oficialmente reconocidos como equivalentes, de acuerdo con las leyes reguladoras del sistema educativo vigente, o de certificado de profesionalidad de acuerdo con lo previsto en la Ley Orgánica 5/2002, de 19 de junio, de las Cualificaciones y de la Formación Profesional, que habiliten para el ejercicio profesional, dentro de los cinco años, o de siete años cuando el contrato se concierte con un trabajador con discapacidad, siguientes a la terminación de los correspondientes estudios, de acuerdo con las siguientes reglas:

a) El puesto de trabajo deberá permitir la obtención de la práctica profesional adecuada al nivel de estudios o de formación cursados. Mediante convenio colectivo de ámbito sectorial estatal o, en su defecto, en los convenios colectivos sectoriales de ámbito inferior, se podrán determinar los puestos de trabajo o grupos profesionales objeto de este contrato.
b) La duración del contrato no podrá ser inferior a seis meses ni exceder de dos años, dentro de cuyos límites los convenios colectivos de ámbito sectorial estatal o, en su defecto, los convenios colectivos sectoriales de ámbito inferior podrán determinar la duración del contrato, atendiendo a las características del sector y de las prácticas a realizar.

Las situaciones de incapacidad temporal, riesgo durante el embarazo, maternidad, adopción, guarda con fines de adopción, acogimiento, riesgo durante la lactancia y paternidad interrumpirán el cómputo de la duración del contrato.
c) Ningún trabajador podrá estar contratado en prácticas en la misma o distinta empresa por tiempo superior a dos años en virtud de la misma titulación o certificado de profesionalidad.

Tampoco se podrá estar contratado en prácticas en la misma empresa para el mismo puesto de trabajo por tiempo superior a dos años, aunque se trate de distinta titulación o distinto certificado de profesionalidad.

A los efectos de este artículo, los títulos de grado, máster y, en su caso, doctorado, correspondientes a los estudios universitarios no se considerarán la misma titulación, salvo que al ser contratado por primera vez mediante un contrato en prácticas el trabajador estuviera ya en posesión del título superior de que se trate.
d) Salvo lo dispuesto en convenio colectivo, el periodo de prueba no podrá ser superior a un mes para los contratos en prácticas celebrados con trabajadores que estén en posesión de título de grado medio o de certificado de profesionalidad de nivel 1 o 2, ni a dos meses para los contratos en prácticas celebrados con trabajadores que estén en posesión de título de grado superior o de certificado de profesionalidad de nivel 3.
e) La retribución del trabajador será la fijada en convenio colectivo para los trabajadores en prácticas, sin que, en su defecto, pueda ser inferior al sesenta o al setenta y cinco por ciento durante el primero o el segundo año de vigencia del contrato, respectivamente, del salario fijado en convenio para un trabajador que desempeñe el mismo o equivalente puesto de trabajo.
f) Si al término del contrato el trabajador continuase en la empresa no podrá concertarse un nuevo periodo de prueba, computándose la duración de las prácticas a efecto de antigüedad en la empresa.

2. El contrato para la formación y el aprendizaje tendrá por objeto la cualificación profesional de los trabajadores en un régimen de alternancia de actividad laboral retribuida en una empresa con actividad formativa recibida en el marco del sistema de formación profesional para el empleo o del sistema educativo.

El contrato para la formación y el aprendizaje se regirá por las siguientes reglas:

a) Se podrá celebrar con trabajadores mayores de dieciséis y menores de veinticinco años que carezcan de la cualificación profesional reconocida por el sistema de formación profesional para el empleo o del sistema educativo requerida para concertar un contrato en prácticas. Se podrán acoger a esta modalidad contractual los trabajadores que cursen formación profesional del sistema educativo.

El límite máximo de edad no será de aplicación cuando el contrato se concierte con personas con discapacidad ni con los colectivos en situación de exclusión social previstos en la Ley 44/2007, de 13 de diciembre, para la regulación del régimen de las empresas de inserción, en los casos en que sean contratados por parte de empresas de inserción que estén cualificadas y activas en el registro administrativo correspondiente.
b) La duración mínima del contrato será de un año y la máxima de tres. No obstante, mediante convenio colectivo podrán establecerse distintas duraciones del contrato, en función de las necesidades organizativas o productivas de las empresas, sin que la duración mínima pueda ser inferior a seis meses ni la máxima superior a tres años.

En caso de que el contrato se hubiera concertado por una duración inferior a la máxima legal o convencionalmente establecida, podrá prorrogarse mediante acuerdo de las partes, hasta por dos veces, sin que la duración de cada prórroga pueda ser inferior a seis meses y sin que la duración total del contrato pueda exceder de dicha duración máxima.

Las situaciones de incapacidad temporal, riesgo durante el embarazo, maternidad, adopción, guarda con fines de adopción, acogimiento, riesgo durante la lactancia y paternidad interrumpirán el cómputo de la duración del contrato.
c) Expirada la duración del contrato para la formación y el aprendizaje, el trabajador no podrá ser contratado bajo esta modalidad por la misma o distinta empresa, salvo que la formación inherente al nuevo contrato tenga por objeto la obtención de distinta cualificación profesional.

No se podrán celebrar contratos para la formación y el aprendizaje cuando el puesto de trabajo correspondiente al contrato haya sido desempeñado con anterioridad por el trabajador en la misma empresa por tiempo superior a doce meses.
d) El trabajador deberá recibir la formación inherente al contrato para la formación y el aprendizaje directamente en un centro formativo de la red a que se refiere la disposición adicional quinta de la Ley Orgánica 5/2002, de 19 de junio, de las Cualificaciones y de la Formación Profesional, previamente reconocido para ello por el Sistema Nacional de Empleo. No obstante, también podrá recibir dicha formación en la propia empresa cuando la misma dispusiera de las instalaciones y el personal adecuados a los efectos de la acreditación de la competencia o cualificación profesional a que se refiere la letra e), sin perjuicio de la necesidad, en su caso, de la realización de periodos de formación complementarios en los centros de la red mencionada.

La actividad laboral desempeñada por el trabajador en la empresa deberá estar relacionada con las actividades formativas. La impartición de esta formación deberá justificarse a la finalización del contrato.

Reglamentariamente se desarrollará el sistema de impartición y las características de la formación de los trabajadores en los centros formativos y en las empresas, así como su reconocimiento, en un régimen de alternancia con el trabajo efectivo para favorecer una mayor relación entre este y la formación y el aprendizaje del trabajador. Las actividades formativas podrán incluir formación complementaria no referida al Catálogo Nacional de Cualificaciones Profesionales para adaptarse tanto a las necesidades de los trabajadores como de las empresas.

Asimismo serán objeto de desarrollo reglamentario los aspectos relacionados con la financiación de la actividad formativa.
e) La cualificación o competencia profesional adquirida a través del contrato para la formación y el aprendizaje será objeto de acreditación en los términos previstos en la Ley Orgánica 5/2002, de 19 de junio, de las Cualificaciones y de la Formación Profesional, y en su normativa de desarrollo. Conforme a lo establecido en dicha regulación, el trabajador podrá solicitar de la Administración pública competente la expedición del correspondiente certificado de profesionalidad, título de formación profesional o, en su caso, acreditación parcial acumulable.
f) El tiempo de trabajo efectivo, que habrá de ser compatible con el tiempo dedicado a las actividades formativas, no podrá ser superior al setenta y cinco por ciento, durante el primer año, o al ochenta y cinco por ciento, durante el segundo y tercer año, de la jornada máxima prevista en el convenio colectivo o, en su defecto, a la jornada máxima legal. Los trabajadores no podrán realizar horas extraordinarias, salvo en el supuesto previsto en el artículo 35.3. Tampoco podrán realizar trabajos nocturnos ni trabajo a turnos.
g) La retribución del trabajador contratado para la formación y el aprendizaje se fijará en proporción al tiempo de trabajo efectivo, de acuerdo con lo establecido en convenio colectivo.

En ningún caso, la retribución podrá ser inferior al salario mínimo interprofesional en proporción al tiempo de trabajo efectivo.
h) La acción protectora de la Seguridad Social del trabajador contratado para la formación y el aprendizaje comprenderá todas las contingencias protegibles y prestaciones, incluido el desempleo. Asimismo, se tendrá derecho a la cobertura del Fondo de Garantía Salarial.
i) En el supuesto de que el trabajador continuase en la empresa al término del contrato se estará a lo establecido en el apartado1.f).

3. En la negociación colectiva se fijarán criterios y procedimientos tendentes a conseguir una presencia equilibrada de hombres y mujeres vinculados a la empresa mediante contratos formativos. Asimismo, podrán establecerse compromisos de conversión de los contratos formativos en contratos por tiempo indefinido.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Mar 2016)

Hombre siendo de la garantía juvenil poco trabajo de universidad puede ser ::

Vale, pues lo que ya sabía, creía que habría algún requisito más duro que sí se permite como ya se ha respondido en otros post sobre la duración máxima de una jornada, o cuanto se puede trabajar sin descansos....

Pero gracias de todas formas 

De todas formas he preguntado cosas específicas, como la indemnización, paro,...


----------



## Mitsou (28 Mar 2016)

Hola Atika (joder, por más que lo intento soy incapaz de leer tu nick sin que me salga Akita, debo tener alguna tara mental porque no soy capaz)

Bueno yo quería consultarte un tema, lo tengo muy mirado por internet pero hay un punto en el que las respuestas difieren.

Te explico la situación, todos los contratos son para la misma empresa, y en el único momento que fui al paro no trabajé para ninguna otra.

Los contratos más o menos (fechas aproximadas) son así

octubre 2007 a febrero de 2008 -> Eventual por circunstancias de la producción
febrero 2008 a marzo 2012 -> Obra y servicio (no hubo ningún día de por medio de baja con el otro contrato. Se me hizo un finiquito de obra y servicio)
marzo 2012 a mayo 2012 -> Paro
mayo 2012 a noviembre de 2013 -> Obra y servicio
noviembre 2013 a febrero de 2014 -> Otro obra y servicio (no hubo ningún día de baja y se finiquitó el anterior contrato)
febrero 2014 -> Indefinido

Bueno, en la nómina me ponía una antigüedad de de noviembre de 2013 que por lo que vi en la web del inem estaba mal porque al no haber interrupción de 
servicio en la empresa, debería ser de mayo de 2012. Lo reclamé y aunque decían que estaba bien, les adjunté el texto donde lo explicaba y me lo cambiaron (importa respecto al complemento de antigüedad)

La duda es con ese periodo de un mes en paro. Según he leído hay jurisprudencia donde mantienen la antigüedad habiendo un periodo en paro de por medio si no se trabajó
para otra empresa, pero unos hablan de 20 días, otros de hasta 65... No es que lo vaya a reclamar ahora mismo porque sería ponerme en guerra con la empresa por una ganancia
mínima, pero si me interesa por la siguiente duda.

¿Los finiquitos están bien hechos? Vamos, ¿esos finiquitos de contratos de obra son legales? Por ejemplo, de mayo a noviembre de 2012-2013 estoy en una obra y me cambian 
a otra sin que finalice la primera, sin dejar de trabajar en la empresa ni una sola hora... ¿No tendrían que haber hecho una conversión en contrato indefinido como pasó
en febrero de 2014? En caso de despido, ¿que antigüedad se tendría en cuenta para calcular el finiquito? (independientemente del tipo de despido)

Sobre lo del complemento de antigüedad absorbible ya veo que estoy jodido (convenio de consultoría).

Muchas gracias!! Paso a poner las 5 estrellas al hilo, que cada vez es más difícil ver uno que los merezca


----------



## atika (29 Mar 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Hola Atika (joder, por más que lo intento soy incapaz de leer tu nick sin que me salga Akita, debo tener alguna tara mental porque no soy capaz)
> 
> Bueno yo quería consultarte un tema, lo tengo muy mirado por internet pero hay un punto en el que las respuestas difieren.
> 
> ...



Hola:

Parece que me leéis la mente. Hace poco estuve debatiendo algo parecido con un compañero de trabajo algo parecido.

Para responder tus dudas de manera que te quede claro empezaré por el final:

Cada vez que se finaliza un contrato en una empresa y se deja de trabajar, ha de haber un finiquito. En tu caso en el primer finiquito (marzo 12) dejaste de trabajar, con lo cual entiendo que era procedente ese finiquito. 

El problema viene en el segundo finiquito (febrero 14), que no procede puesto que no dejas de trabajar en la empresa. ¿Por qué lo hace la empresa? Obviamente porque no quiere que acumules antigüedad a efecto de pago de trienios o cuatrienios (o lo que diga tu convenio) Y de paso si eres un despistado, cuando te vayas de la empresa, si tuviese que abonarte cantidad alguna por la causa que sea, decir que eres menos antiguo y abonarte menos.

Respecto a la antigüedad: en mi exclusiva opinión lo más fácil es probar la antigüedad desde mayo 2012 (Guarda todos tus contratos como oro en paño) Esa fecha es indubitada y ningún juez se va a plantear tan siquiera dictar una sentencia en contra, independientemente que te hayan finiquitado o no. Puedes encontrarte con que tu empresa te deniegue esa antigüedad aunque tengas tu razón y te fuerce a ir a los tribunales, aunque lo tenga perdido, porque puede que a ti te salga más caro el abogado que lo que puedes ganar por la antigüedad por esos dos años aproximados. Dependerá de tu salario.

Respecto al mantenimiento de la antigüedad inicial y con ello ampliar tu indemnización en caso de que hubiese que acudir a ella y la jurisprudencia que tu has leído, conviene explicarlo bien, por ello te voy a hacer un resumen con algo de añadido propio de un artículo de Jordi Agustí Juliá, Magistrado de la Sala de lo Social del Tribunal Supremo (al Cesar lo que es del Cesar)

A lo largo del tiempo ha habido dos lineas jurisprudenciales diferenciadas:

1º Tener en cuenta todos los contratos de la cadena de forma que la irregularidad de alguno de ellos determina la ineficacia de todos los contratos posteriores. Con lo cual se tiene en cuenta la antigüedad desde el primer contrato que incurrió en irregularidad. Esto sucedió hasta mediados de 1993. (no pongo la retahíla de sentencias, pero si alguien quiere se las paso)

2º Examinar únicamente el último de los contratos celebrados al no haber reclamado el trabajador frente a las extinciones de los contratos anteriores.
Esto fue así desde 1993 hasta mediados de 1997.

Es en esta época donde el supremo se saca de la manga el plazo de los 20 días *hábiles* para considerar la concatenación de contratos a efectos de antigüedad (_figura de construcción jurisprudencial, es decir no viene en la ley como tal el Supremo decide que así ha de ser_), ello porque si el contrato estaba en fraude este era el plazo que tenías para impugnarlo y reclamar el mismo, y si tu lo dejabas pasar el supremo entendía que lo hacías porque tu querías y no se le podía achacar nada a la empresa. 

Esto con un MATIZ ENORME: Si el despido era improcedente, en aquella época te abonaban salarios de tramitación, con lo cual podía ser interesante recurrir el fraude de ese contrato. Hoy en día, si tienes la certeza de que vas a acabar volviendo, no interesa mucho recurrir, porque de lo contrario es seguro que no te volverán a llamar. Solo interesaría si sabes que no vas a volver, por aumentar la indemnización por despido, que tras la última rebaja, tampoco creo que sea mucho.

3º La doctrina actual viene a raíz de diversas sentencias de 2007. Esta doctrina establece que en supuestos de sucesión de contratos temporales, si existe unidad del vínculo laboral, se computa la totalidad de contratación para el cálculo del despido improcedente. Y si bien en varias sentencias sigue aceptando como válido el plazo de los 20 días hábiles, también señala que cabe el examen judicial de toda la serie contractual, sin atender con precisión aritmética a la duración de las interrupciones entre contratos sucesivos.

Y os dejo un caso particular a modo de ejemplo sacado del blog del despacho de abogados Garrigues que habla de esto mismo: La concatenación de contratos temporales y la doctrina del Tribunal Supremo | Blog Garrigues
Nótese el uso literal del a palabra aritmética, de uso poco frecuente entre abogados, lo cual denota que lo han transcrito literalmente de las sentencias del supremo 

Y creo que no me dejo nada. El día que te despidan no te quedará otra que impugnar el despido y tratar de probar que existe una unidad en tu vínculo laboral, esto es: que el contrato siempre fue para lo mismo aunque lo hayan camuflado en diversos y diferentes contratos.


----------



## Mitsou (29 Mar 2016)

Muchísimas gracias atika, los que somos legos en la materia intentamos sacar algo entre todo lo que hay en internet pero es realmente difícil, se agradece la opinión de alguien que sabe


----------



## gazza (31 Mar 2016)

Una consulta que se me escapa.

Siendo trabajador por cuenta ajena se que se puede estar como autónomo a su vez. ¿Habría algún problema en hacer una actividad relacionada con la misa que hago por cuenta ajena?

¿Si el Centro de trabajo se da de alta en otra provincia o localidad se podría librar?


----------



## atika (31 Mar 2016)

gazza dijo:


> Una consulta que se me escapa.
> 
> Siendo trabajador por cuenta ajena se que se puede estar como autónomo a su vez. SI ¿Habría algún problema en hacer una actividad relacionada con la misa que hago por cuenta ajena? NO MIENTRAS NO TENGAS FIRMADO UN COMPROMISO DE EXCLUSIVIDAD. ej: tU PUEDES TRABAJAR DE PINTOR POR LAS MAÑANAS PARA EL JEFE, Y POR LA TARDE SER AUTÓNOMO Y TRABAJAR PINTANDO PARA TUS CLIENTES.
> 
> ¿Si el Centro de trabajo se da de alta en otra provincia o localidad se podría librar? NO ENTIENDO ESTA ÚLTIMA PREGUNTA ¿LIBRAR DE QUÉ?



hola, te respondo así porque me parece lo más fácil


----------



## Galvani (4 Abr 2016)

maikon dijo:


> Desde hace unas semanas un jefe me acosa haciendo sonidos extraños cada vez que pasa por mi lado. Obviamente es algo que pasa desapercibido para mis compañeros de trabajo por lo que no los podria contar como testigos. Hace unos dias hablé con él y se rio en mi cara.
> 
> Alguna idea de como puedo conseguir pruebas para ponerlo en conocimiento de RRHH o de un abogado si la cosa va a mayores?
> 
> ...



Sólo se me ocurre con algún tipo de minicámara puesta en algún sitio que le capte haciendo ese ruido, porque grabar sonido podría ser pero tendrías que estar participando en la conversación o al menos decirle, Fulano (su nombre) eso me molesta o algo así cada vez, y a saber si sería una prueba porque un juez podría interpretar que era otra persona aunque no te dijese que no se llamaba así. Y grabar a alguien sin que salgas tú creo que tampoco es legal. Por supuesto sin decir nada a RRHH de que esa persona hace eso y que tomarás pruebas. Lo correcto es notificar el hecho y luego si persiste recoger pruebas y denunciar (sin que lo sepan) Aunque se le puede denunciar a él únicamente; en Laboro está la info. De todas maneras ¿No puedes comunicarlo a quien está por encima de él? Aunque puede que le hayan enviado para eliminarte.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 15:33 ----------




atika dijo:


> Hola: Pues sinceramente, no se como podrías obtener pruebas de esto. Aunque yo optaría por ignorarle, si tu jefe es un niño, ya se cansará de hacerlo. De hecho estoy seguro de que lo hace por que te jode. Si pasas de el en dos días dejará de hacerlo.
> Por otra parte si optases por la violencia ni se te ocurra hacerlo dentro del centro de trabajo ni en horario de trabajo.
> Te podría decir más cosas... pero son las cosas que un profesional nunca debe decir, así que lo siento, como ves no te soy de gran ayuda.
> Paciencia. No te queda otra.



El error en un acoso es creer que el acosador se cansará; puede pasar a hacer otra cosa pero cuando empieza no te queda más que aguantar hasta que te echen o defenderte. Y son capaces de tenerte un tiempo así. No les importa que no seas productivo o te des de baja etc. Más si te tienen que pagar despido. Les sale más caro tenerte así que despedirte (y se arriesgan a denuncias) pero les sabe mejor porque son unos hdp.


----------



## maikon (4 Abr 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Sólo se me ocurre con algún tipo de minicámara puesta en algún sitio que le capte haciendo ese ruido, porque grabar sonido podría ser pero tendrías que estar participando en la conversación o al menos decirle, Fulano (su nombre) eso me molesta o algo así cada vez, y a saber si sería una prueba porque un juez podría interpretar que era otra persona aunque no te dijese que no se llamaba así. Y grabar a alguien sin que salgas tú creo que tampoco es legal. Por supuesto sin decir nada a RRHH de que esa persona hace eso y que tomarás pruebas. Lo correcto es notificar el hecho y luego si persiste recoger pruebas y denunciar (sin que lo sepan) Aunque se le puede denunciar a él únicamente; en Laboro está la info. De todas maneras ¿No puedes comunicarlo a quien está por encima de él? Aunque puede que le hayan enviado para eliminarte.





El otro día le arrinconé en el pasillo y le dije muy claramente que no lo volviera a hacer en mi presencia, estuvo unos días tranquilo pero ha vuelto a la carga, menos que antes y más sibilino, pero sigue. 

Es el típico graciosete de la oficina que nadie se imaginaría que hiciera eso. Lo de grabarlo lo veo casi imposible, como demuestras que está haciendo eso por ti? No es como si fuera el tipico acosador que te humilla en público o se rie de ti. Lo mismo si se lo digo a su jefe, te va a decir que eres un paranoico (su jefe además es un tío conocido por su bordería)

Creo que lo mejor es esperar a que se canse


----------



## stone (5 Abr 2016)

Acabo de descubrir este hilo. Buena iniciativa. Me pasaré más a menudo por aquí.

¿No aceptas donaciones en bitcoins? ::


----------



## atika (5 Abr 2016)

stone dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir este hilo. Buena iniciativa. Me pasaré más a menudo por aquí.
> 
> ¿No aceptas donaciones en bitcoins? ::



No, solo latunes


----------



## INIDENTIFICADA (22 Abr 2016)

Buenos días Atika, ante todo muchas gracias por tu iniciativa.

Te pongo en antecedentes:

Una amiga mía tiene un contrato temporal a jornada parcial en una cárnica del sector de ayuda a domicilio, cuyo convenio, por la parte social, ha sido suscrito por la central sindical UGT. Cobra una mierda que no le da ni para comer carne, como para pagar la cuota de afiliación a un sindicato.

Ha solicitado ayuda para que le revisen las nóminas en la sede provincial de UGT (va a ir este lunes), pues los conceptos de cobro e importes según su nómina no se corresponden con los que debería tener según convenio (sus contratos siempre dicen que se rigen conforme a dicho convenio). También lleva haciendo horas complementarias por un tubo desde enero, que le han dicho que no se las pagaran hasta fin de la prórroga del contrato que ahora tiene en vigor (en junio). Dichas horas complementarias no vienen reflejadas en la nómina mensual por ninguna parte, ni le han entregado documento alguno de reconocimiento.

Preguntas:

1º.- ¿Puede el sindicato negarse a atenderla por no estar afiliada?
2º.- ¿Las nóminas tienen que tener fiel reflejo de los conceptos de pago que se especifiquen en el convenio según el cual se concierte el contrato?, ¿se puede solicitar, en tal caso, a la empresa que las rectifique a tal fin?
3º.- ¿Cuándo se pagan las horas complementarias?
En esta web: Las horas complementarias de un trabajador. |, se lee que 
"_Las horas complementarias efectivamente realizadas se retribuirán como ordinarias, computándose a efectos de bases de cotización a la Seguridad Social y períodos de carencia y bases reguladoras de las prestaciones.

A tal efecto, el número y retribución de las horas complementarias realizadas se deberá recoger en el recibo individual de salarios y en los documentos de cotización a la Seguridad Social._"

Por lo que yo entiendo (puede que mal), tendrían que engrosar al menos la base de cotización mensual, y por tanto, debería tener derecho a recibir su pago mes a mes y no a la finalización del contrato o prórroga que se trate.


----------



## atika (25 Abr 2016)

INIDENTIFICADA dijo:


> Buenos días Atika, ante todo muchas gracias por tu iniciativa.
> 
> Te pongo en antecedentes:
> 
> ...



Hola: Lo primero has de saber bien que son las horas complementarias:
¿Qué son las horas complementarias?

Saco la información de aquí (Al César lo que es del César) Con un contrato a tiempo parcial ¿debo hacer horas extra?

Estas horas son las que se realizan por encima de las horas estipuladas en el contrato, pero nunca llegando a trabajar la jornada completa.

Es decir, si Antonio tiene un contrato de 30 horas semanales, puede llegar a trabajar 9 horas complementarias, hasta llegar a las 39 horas semanales, pero nunca alcanzando las 40 horas semanales que generalmente es lo que se establece como jornada completa, salvo que el Convenio Colectivo establezca un límite inferior.

Estas horas complementarias tienen que venir formalizadas por escrito y dependerán de lo previsto en el Convenio Colectivo. Existen además varios tipos:

Las pactadas entre empresa y trabajador. A la hora de firmar el contrato, o posteriormente, se puede acordar que se realizarán horas complementarias siempre que el contrato sea de al menos 10 horas semanales, y no se podrán pactar más de un 30% de las horas ordinarias (si el contrato es de 20 horas semanales no se podrán hacer más de 6 horas complementarias). Los Convenios pueden elevar este porcentaje hasta un 60%.
Las voluntarias. Son las que ofrece la empresa al trabajador, y solo se pueden hacer cuando el contrato es indefinido y de al menos 10 horas semanales. No se podrán realizar más de un 15% de las horas ordinarias (si el contrato es de 20 horas, máximo 3); aunque por convenio se puede elevar el porcentaje hasta el 30%. Estas horas complementarias voluntarias no se tendrán en cuenta a la hora de computar los límites de las pactadas.
El trabajador tiene que saber que va a realizar estas horas complementarias al menos con un preaviso de 3 días, salvo que el Convenio indique otro inferior.
Se hayan pactado o no, si el trabajador se niega a realizar las horas complementarias, no podrá ser sancionado por este hecho.
El trabajador puede negarse a realizar horas complementarias:
El pacto de hacer horas complementarias puede romperse por el trabajador si ha pasado un año desde que se firmó, dando un preaviso de 15 días, siempre que se de alguna de estas circunstancias:

-tener responsabilidades familiares
-por ser incompatible con la formación que se está recibiendo
-por ser incompatible con otro trabajo a tiempo parcial.

Ahora con respecto a tu preguntas:
1º Por poder pueden negarse a atenderla, pero no lo harán porque si pueden la afiliarán para la causa.
2º Efectivamente las nóminas han de reflejar todos los conceptos. Es raro pedirle a la empresa que rectifique una nómina, pero no imposible, en el peor de los casos se le hacer una reclamación de cantidad por impago de salarios y listo.
3º Las horas complementarias se abonan a mes vencido, salvo que la costumbre del lugar diga otra cosa (Que ya te digo yo que no lo dice) Con lo que hay que abonarlas en la nómina del mes que se hicieron. Le guste a la empresa o no. El dilatar el pago de esas horas podría estar motivado por dejar que pase más de un año en cuyo caso se pierde el derecho a reclamar esas cantidades. Realmente ignoro porqué no le están pagando las horas a tu amiga, pero deberían pagárselas.
Yo iría a hablar con el responsable de RRHH o el encargado de la empresa y le diría: Si este mes no me abonas todas las horas extraordinarias hechas hasta ahora, presentaré una inspección laboral. (Y a la vez estando al loro para que no pase más de un año desde que se hicieron dichas horas, para que no prescriba el derecho a reclamarlas)
En fin, no considero este un caso complicado, con presionar levemente al jefe debería bastar para que se solucionen todos los problemas sin tener que ir más lejos.
Otra cosa sería que de la revisión de nóminas se estuviese dando la situación que la estuviesen pagando un salario por debajo de lo señalado para su grupo profesional u otras irregularidades. Pero esto es lo de siempre, UGT te lo llevaría previo pase por caja.

Un saludo: Atika.


----------



## INIDENTIFICADA (25 Abr 2016)

¡Muchas gracias, Atika!

He acompañado a mi amiga esta mañana a UGT y nos han atendido, dentro de lo que cabe" bien, quiero decir amablemente, aún sin entrar en el fondo del asunto, sí que le ha aconsejado que solicite a Recursos Humanos que le expliquen las nóminas y que le aclaren si las horas complementarias están dentro de lo que en nómina viene reflejado como "horas ordinarias" (que según el cóputo que hace ella, no), y que le certifiquen las horas complementarias.

Lo de la pregunta de si tienen obligación de atenderla, es porque cuando busqué su convenio, lo último que encontré fue el provincial publicado en el año 2011, vigente hasta el 2012, y una actualización de tablas salariales posterior (publicado en el año 2012) para los años 2011 y 2012. 
Como no sabía si era lo último, llamé por teléfono a la sede provincial de CC.OO., y lo primero que me preguntaron fue si ella estaba afiliada. Les dije que no, pero que sólo era para saber si había algo más actual que rigiera, me dijo la que "me atendió" que claro, que eso lo tendrían que mirar los del departamento y que sin estar afiliada..., pero que podría ser que lo que yo había encontrado fuera lo último... Me quedé sin capacidad de reacción, y colgué.

De todas formas, el problema que tiene es que está vendida, pues desde luego no le avisan con 3 días de antelación, sino media hora antes y por teléfono, para ir al domicilio de alguien que os es un abuelo de 90 años o si es más joven está gagá. Esto es, no tiene ninguna prueba ni posibilidad de demostrar las horas de más que ha hecho fuera de su cuadrante.


----------



## atika (27 Abr 2016)

Tiene la opción de no hacer más horas complementarias si:
a) no le pagan las anteriores.
b) Sin firmar previamente las que va a hacer.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (30 Abr 2016)

Buenas tardes atika ,
Te comento mi situacion, a ver si me puedes aclarar mi duda.
Me quedan 3 meses de paro(de los 24 que tengo derecho a disfrutar despues de trabajar 9 años seguidos en un distri Movistar).
Acabo de encontrar una oferta de trabajo interesante, pero, me va a costar en total 3 horas diarias de viaje en tren(ida vuelta), 4 dias a la semana, con 8 horas de trabajo de noche.
Segun me han dicho, primero me van a ofrecer un contrato de 3/6 meses luego indefinido.
En el caso de que no resisto al maldito viaje diario, puedo renunciar al contrato antes de que cumpla los 3/6 meses bajo previo aviso y volver a cobrar los 3 meses que me quedan del paro?
Si la respuesta es positiva, tambien me gustaria saber si tendria luego derecho al subsidio por desempleo de los 426 euros, suponiendo que renuncio al contrato antes de cumplir los 3/6 meses.Gracias de antemano!


----------



## kerri (2 May 2016)

5 estrellas de entrada y gracias en el OP.

Trataré de resumir mi situación un poco.

- Trabajo a turnos en régimen: 7 jornadas de 8h - 7 días de descanso. Llevo así 9 años.

- Somos un equipo de 6, 3 x semana, para cubrir el puesto 24x365.

- Se pone un compañero enfermo, se da de baja que puede prolongarse de forma indefinida a este ritmo. De momento los demás hacemos sus horas, mientras nos dicen que están buscando un sustituto.

- La empresa me mandó hace un par de semanas una carta para firmar con la "prórroga de plus de turnicidad" cuando yo nunca antes he firmado tal cosa, y me extraña que aparezca un concepto que de repente "caduca". Lo que sí tenía era un plus de actividad de X € brutos anuales, que me añadieron hace 9 años, a los 2 o 3 meses de estar currando aquí.

- Yo de momento ni caso ni al correo, ni a varias llamadas que he recibido, supongo de RRHH. La carta añade lo que para mi es un "cheque en blanco" para suplir las horas necesarias en situaciones extraordinarias.

Me da que intentan metérmela un poco doblada a ver si cuela, y ya ha pasado la fecha límite de firma, que era final de abril.

¿Qué opinas? ¿Puede tomar la empresa alguna medida drástica? 

PD: mi contrato es el típico de jornada completa, 40 horas semanales. 

Gran hilo que pienso leer entero cuando tenga un buen rato.

Gracias.

Añado: si en el convenio no aparece nada sobre trabajo a turnos, entiendo que se legisla según estatuto trabajadores, no? Cuáles son los artículos que lo regulan?

Gracias.


----------



## atika (3 May 2016)

Mañana respondo las consultas pendientes, que tengo juicio y estoy preparándolo.


----------



## atika (4 May 2016)

daniel_es_76 dijo:


> Buenas tardes atika ,
> Te comento mi situacion, a ver si me puedes aclarar mi duda.
> Me quedan 3 meses de paro(de los 24 que tengo derecho a disfrutar despues de trabajar 9 años seguidos en un distri Movistar).
> Acabo de encontrar una oferta de trabajo interesante, pero, me va a costar en total 3 horas diarias de viaje en tren(ida vuelta), 4 dias a la semana, con 8 horas de trabajo de noche.
> ...



Hola:
En el caso de que renuncies al trabajo no volverías a cobrar el paro porque se está produciendo una baja voluntaria. El paro se cobra siempre que estés en desempleo y no sea por voluntad del trabajador.
Para que volvieses a cobrar el paro tendría que contratarte otra empresa y considerar que ha habido una situación legal de desempleo (esto para evitar la picaresca) o bien que hayan pasado mas de tres meses (y por su puesto te hagan un nuevo contrato otra empresa)

El hecho de que pierdas el paro no implica que llegado el momento no puedas cobrar el subsidio, pero leyendo los requisitos pueden darse lugar a error.

En esta página te vienen descritos todos los subsidios que hay en España a día de hoy: (si picáis en cada enlace os llevan a los tipos y requisitos de cada subsidio)
Subsidio por desempleo

AL que te refieres tu es a la ayuda familiar para desempleados de 426 euros. Y los requisitos son estos: 
Ayuda familiar

Por ello mi consejo para ti es que a) Si aceptas el empleo tienes que forzar tu despido en caso de que no quisieras seguir en este empleo. Bien porque estés aún en periodo de prueba y te despidan por ello; bien por que te toques los huevos en el trabajo etc... El único modo por el que no te debería de despedir es por llegar tarde o ausencias injustificadas, ya que podría pensar la administración que es un despido en fraude para cobrar el paro.

B) Si todo esto te es muy complicado, personalmente agotaría el subsidio por desempleo.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## atika (4 May 2016)

kerri dijo:


> 5 estrellas de entrada y gracias en el OP.
> 
> Trataré de resumir mi situación un poco.
> 
> ...



Hola:
El plus de turnicidad, al parecer según lo explicas en un asunto de tu convenio, con lo cual no voy a poder ayudarte mucho, pero me suena muy raro que caduque un concepto salarial. También sin ver la carta poco podría ayudarte, pero en lo que si puedo ayudarte es en lo de la firma de la carta que te pone la empresa:
Hay dos premisas básicas:
a) Si es obligatorio, es obligatorio luego da igual que lo firmes o no, lo que suelen hacer las empresas serias es pasarte una mera comunicación de cortesía para que estés enterado.
b) Si no es obligatorio, nada pueden hacer para que firmes. Habría que tener cuidado porque a ver si lo que te están proponiendo es una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo y entonces es: o firmas y aceptas o a la calle con 20 días por año con un tope de 12 mensualidades. Pero mucho me extraña que te requieran por eso. Era solo simplemente un ejemplo.

Respecto a las medidas drásticas has de saber lo que digo siempre a todo el mundo: El despido en este país es LIBRE pero NO GRATUITO, con lo que si se chiscase la empresa podría proceder a tu despido y ahí ya entrarías tu para demandar la improcedencia. Si la empresa quiere puede empezar a dar por culo, pero salvo que quiera realmente despedirte, no creo que abra una guerra para nada.

Por último la regulación del trabajo a turnos viene en el artículo 36 del estatuto de los trabajadores:

*Artículo 36. Trabajo nocturno, trabajo a turnos y ritmo de trabajo. *
1.A los efectos de lo dispuesto en esta ley, se considera trabajo nocturno el realizado entre las diez de la noche y las seis de la mañana. El empresario que recurra regularmente a la realización de trabajo nocturno deberá informar de ello a la autoridad laboral.
La jornada de trabajo de los trabajadores nocturnos no podrá exceder de ocho horas diarias de promedio, en un periodo de referencia de quince días. Dichos trabajadores no podrán realizar horas extraordinarias.
Para la aplicación de lo dispuesto en el párrafo anterior, se considerará trabajador nocturno a aquel que realice normalmente en periodo nocturno una parte no inferior a tres horas de su jornada diaria de trabajo, así como a aquel que se prevea que puede realizar en tal periodo una parte no inferior a un tercio de su jornada de trabajo anual.
Resultará de aplicación a lo establecido en el párrafo segundo lo dispuesto en el artículo 34.7 Igualmente, el Gobierno podrá establecer limitaciones y garantías adicionales a las previstas en el presente artículo para la realización de trabajo nocturno en ciertas actividades o por determinada categoría de trabajadores, en función de los riesgos que comporten para su salud y seguridad.
2. El trabajo nocturno tendrá una retribución específica que se determinará en la negociación colectiva, salvo que el salario se haya establecido atendiendo a que el trabajo sea nocturno por su propia naturaleza o se haya acordado la compensación de este trabajo por descansos.
3. Se considera trabajo a turnos toda forma de organización del trabajo en equipo según la cual los trabajadores ocupan sucesivamente los mismos puestos de trabajo, según un cierto ritmo, continuo o discontinuo, implicando para el trabajador la necesidad de prestar sus servicios en horas diferentes en un periodo determinado de días o de semanas.
En las empresas con procesos productivos continuos durante las veinticuatro horas del día, en la organización del trabajo de los turnos se tendrá en cuenta la rotación de los mismos y que ningún trabajador esté en el de noche más de dos semanas consecutivas, salvo adscripción voluntaria.
Las empresas que por la naturaleza de su actividad realicen el trabajo en régimen de turnos, incluidos los domingos y días festivos, podrán efectuarlo bien por equipos de trabajadores que desarrollen su actividad por semanas completas, o contratando personal para completar los equipos necesarios durante uno o más días a la semana.
4. Los trabajadores nocturnos y quienes trabajen a turnos deberán gozar en todo momento de un nivel de protección en materia de salud y seguridad adaptado a la naturaleza de su trabajo, y equivalente al de los restantes trabajadores de la empresa.
El empresario deberá garantizar que los trabajadores nocturnos que ocupe dispongan de una evaluación gratuita de su estado de salud, antes de su afectación a un trabajo nocturno y, posteriormente, a intervalos regulares, en los términos establecidos en la Ley 31/1995, de 8 de noviembre, de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales, y en sus normas de desarrollo. Los trabajadores nocturnos a los que se reconozcan problemas de salud ligados al hecho de su trabajo nocturno tendrán derecho a ser destinados a un puesto de trabajo diurno que exista en la empresa y para el que sean profesionalmente aptos. El cambio de puesto de trabajo se llevará a cabo de conformidad con lo dispuesto en los artículos 39 y 41, en su caso, de la presente ley.
5. El empresario que organice el trabajo en la empresa según un cierto ritmo deberá tener en cuenta el principio general de adaptación del trabajo a la persona, especialmente de cara a atenuar el trabajo monótono y repetitivo en función del tipo de actividad y de las exigencias en materia de seguridad y salud de los trabajadores. Dichas exigencias deberán ser tenidas particularmente en cuenta a la hora de determinar los periodos de descanso durante la jornada de trabajo.

Un saludo y perdona por no serte de gran ayuda, porque la verdad es que dudas de convenio no respondo porque si no me tengo que estudiar todos los convenio de cada rama y sector y entonces me puede dar algo. Hubiese estado bien saber que pone en la carta, pero intuyo que será algo de dichos complementos.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (5 May 2016)

Muchas gracias atika por tu completa respuesta;
Lo que no me ha quedado claro es lo siguente: si por cualquier motivo me despiden ellos durante el periodo de prueba(segun he leido por internet,en mi caso este periodo seria de 2 o 3 meses),o bien durante las primeras dos semanas de formacion, tengo derecho a reanudar el paro enseguida?
Un saludo!


----------



## Tranquillo (5 May 2016)

Atika, a ver si puedes ayudarme:

Mi novia ha realizado unas prácticas no laborales de 6 meses, si no me equivoco esas prácticas no laborales están limitadas por ley (un rd que no tengo a mano) a menores de 25 años.
Mi novia tiene 28 años. Puse denuncia en inspección de trabajo por contrato en fraude de ley y solicitando la conversión del contrato en indefinido con retroactividad al inicio de la relación contractual.
Se pasa la inspectora por la empresa, la coje por banda y le pregunta que por qué puso la denuncia que la edad es correcta. Totalmente absurdo ya que en la denuncia viene todo perfectamente detallado y el fraude de ley es de manual. Qué pasa en este país!!? Se me escapa algo? Cómo se puede actuar ahora con la inspección ? (mi novia no quiere demandar por lo social...)

Edito: Real Decreto 1543/2011, de 31 de octubre, por el que se regulan las prácticas no laborales en empresas (artículo 3)


----------



## atika (5 May 2016)

daniel_es_76 dijo:


> Muchas gracias atika por tu completa respuesta;
> Lo que no me ha quedado claro es lo siguente: si por cualquier motivo me despiden ellos durante el periodo de prueba(segun he leido por internet,en mi caso este periodo seria de 2 o 3 meses),o bien durante las primeras dos semanas de formacion, tengo derecho a reanudar el paro enseguida?
> Un saludo!



Si te despiden ellos sí, puesto que es un desempleo involuntario, es decir, quieres trabajar y no puedes. Los límites eran los que te dije: Que el despido anterior se considere situación legal de desempleo (para evitar la picaresca de me voy voluntariamente y al día siguiente me contrata la empresa de mi primo y me despide por no pasar la prueba) o bien que hayan pasado más de tres meses desde la situación de desempleo voluntario, y en tu caso lo cumples.
Por ello, no veo obstáculo alguno para que pudieses volver a cobrar lo que te resta de prestación por desempleo.
Un saludo.


----------



## kerri (5 May 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> El plus de turnicidad, al parecer según lo explicas en un asunto de tu convenio, con lo cual no voy a poder ayudarte mucho, pero me suena muy raro que caduque un concepto salarial. También sin ver la carta poco podría ayudarte, pero en lo que si puedo ayudarte es en lo de la firma de la carta que te pone la empresa:
> Hay dos premisas básicas:
> a) Si es obligatorio, es obligatorio luego da igual que lo firmes o no, lo que suelen hacer las empresas serias es pasarte una mera comunicación de cortesía para que estés enterado.
> ...



Que va, muchas gracias, si eso luego te posteo los dos parrafitos de la carta por privado, si no te parece mal.

En el convenio de la empresa no viene nada de lo turnos rotativos, así que me iré al de empresas de ingeniería y oficinas de estudios técnicos. Y si no pone nada, entiendo que me rijo por el art 36.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## atika (5 May 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Atika, a ver si puedes ayudarme:
> 
> Mi novia ha realizado unas prácticas no laborales de 6 meses, si no me equivoco esas prácticas no laborales están limitadas por ley (un rd que no tengo a mano) a menores de 25 años.
> Mi novia tiene 28 años. Puse denuncia en inspección de trabajo por contrato en fraude de ley y solicitando la conversión del contrato en indefinido con retroactividad al inicio de la relación contractual.
> ...




Hola: En el caso de tu novia tengo sentimientos encontrados:
1º incumple uno de los puntos que señalé al abrir el post, puesto que tiene un derecho que ya sabía que tenía, pero que no tiene los cojones para reclamar o denunciar ante los tribunales en este caso.
2º Pero por otro lado que la inspectora sea nefasta, no ha de perjudicarla.

Todo sea que este tema tiene vocación de ayuda, te diré lo que pienso para ayudarte, porque sinceramente este caso no se me ha dado nunca.

Primero he de exponerte mis reservas: Me extraña mucho que suceda así como lo cuentas. Para cerciorarme tendría que ver contratos o convenio de prácticas para saber que regulación normativa es la correcta y así de ese modo ver si la inspectora tenía razón o tenía un mal día.

Voy a suponer que tienes razón en todo que sucedió tal como lo dices. 

En ese caso lo que haría es llamar por teléfono a la inspección de trabajo de mi provincia y concertar una cita con otro inspector, llevándole toda la documentación y planteándole el asunto.

Obviamente lo que habría que hacer realmente es presentar demanda en los juzgados para reconocer el contrato indefinido de la trabajadora, que es lo mejor que le podría pasar, reclamando el pago de salarios y cotizaciones anteriores... Aunque lo que realmente deberías decirle a tu novia es que tiene los derechos por los que quiere luchar, que si le gusta ir a trabajar gratis que siga haciéndolo. Te pido disculpas de antemano porque creo que estoy siendo muy duro, pero escribo esto con mucha rabia: Ella no tiene nada que perder y si mucho que ganar porque está lléndo a trabajar gratis, y la empresa como se entere de la inspección, sin razón la va a echar, y no es lo mismo reclamar un contrato indefinido que reclamar por un despido nulo o subsidiariamente improcedente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tranquillo (9 May 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola: En el caso de tu novia tengo sentimientos encontrados:
> 1º incumple uno de los puntos que señalé al abrir el post, puesto que tiene un derecho que ya sabía que tenía, pero que no tiene los cojones para reclamar o denunciar ante los tribunales en este caso.
> 2º Pero por otro lado que la inspectora sea nefasta, no ha de perjudicarla.
> 
> ...



Quizá no me expliqué bien, el contrato de varios meses se acabó por lo que riesgo de despido no hay ya. Me indicas que consideras que lo mejor sería pedir cita e intentar hablar con otro inspector sobre el asunto, no? No sería más conveniente esperar al escrito de la inspección y si efectivamente la inspectora se ha tragado el contrato en fraude de ley, recurrirlo?

Ella no quiere exponerse con una demanda, de ahí que haya mandado la inspección. Eran unas prácticas no laborales en fraude de ley pero remuneradas, y ella cree entender que por la diferencia salarial -de la beca al salario que debiera haber cobrado- no es suficiente para exponerse (ahí yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es otro tema). El asunto es si al menos vía inspección se reconocen el fraude de ley de esos seis meses, las cotizaciones a la ss como contrato indefinido para ese periodo y el subsiguiente derecho al paro.

Si la inspección fuera eficiente (y no como parece que va a ser por los comentarios que le hizo en persona), esto que te comento lo debería hacer de oficio la inspección? No sé exactamente cómo funciona, o habría con ese documento de inspección favorable -dado el caso- que demandar después?

Como ves son varias preguntas, gracias por ayudarme a resolver las dudas.


----------



## atika (9 May 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Quizá no me expliqué bien, el contrato de varios meses se acabó por lo que riesgo de despido no hay ya. Me indicas que consideras que lo mejor sería pedir cita e intentar hablar con otro inspector sobre el asunto, no? No sería más conveniente esperar al escrito de la inspección y si efectivamente la inspectora se ha tragado el contrato en fraude de ley, recurrirlo?
> 
> Ella no quiere exponerse con una demanda, de ahí que haya mandado la inspección. Eran unas prácticas no laborales en fraude de ley pero remuneradas, y ella cree entender que por la diferencia salarial -de la beca al salario que debiera haber cobrado- no es suficiente para exponerse (ahí yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es otro tema). El asunto es si al menos vía inspección se reconocen el fraude de ley de esos seis meses, las cotizaciones a la ss como contrato indefinido para ese periodo y el subsiguiente derecho al paro.
> 
> ...



Hola. Ahora me cuadra un poco más todo.

Resolviendo tus dudas:
Primero hay diferencia entre reclamar antes de irte que cuando ya has salido de la empresa puesto, que si estás dentro podrás reclamar que eres indefinido, mientras que si reclamas después, solo podrás reclamar la improcedencia del despido, los salarios y las cotizaciones.

Primer problema: Para reclamar el despido hay 20 días hábiles. Con lo que si no te ha prescrito el plazo, le va a faltar poco. Para reclamar los salarios hay de plazo un año natural.
con lo que en el peor de los casos solo vas a poder reclamar salarios.

Respecto de la inspección: Incluso en el hipotético caso de que la inspectora te hubiese dado la razón en todo, no implica que te reconozcan el despido improcedente, lo que llevaría aparejado es que te den de alta en la seguridad social y que le sancionen a la empresa por no haberte dado de alta y por no abonarte los salarios.

Hasta aquí llegan mis conocimientos, porque no sé hasta que punto puedes recurrir un acta de inspección ni tan si quiera si te contestará la misma. Es un tema en el que no trabajo y no me lo he estudiado nunca. Tal vez algún inspector en la sala pueda asesorarte mejor.

Pero lo importante: recuerda que los plazos pasan. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Tranquillo (9 May 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola. Ahora me cuadra un poco más todo.
> 
> Resolviendo tus dudas:
> Primero hay diferencia entre reclamar antes de irte que cuando ya has salido de la empresa puesto, que si estás dentro podrás reclamar que eres indefinido, mientras que si reclamas después, solo podrás reclamar la improcedencia del despido, los salarios y las cotizaciones.
> ...



Hemos puesto toda la carne en el asador con la inspección, entiendo que deben contestar y debería ser recurrible al ser un acto administrativo aunque como te comentaba la visita a la empresa y la charla fue decepcionante ante un caso tan palmario. Ella tiene una edad y según el rd que te comentaba ella lo supera. No hay más. Contrato en fraude de ley a mi entender...

Por otro lado, y perdona mi abuso, otra duda al margen del asunto tratado hasta el momento: según este artículo de laboro bastante antiguo Traducción del nuevo contrato de formación: sin despido y sin cotizar a la SS. indica en el segundo caso como ejemplo que un "casi" licenciado en derecho puede entrar a trabajar con un contrato de formación de reponedor en un hiper, pero si tuviera el título ya no podrían hacerle contrato de formación. Esto sigue siendo así o ha variado algo desde el artículo (2011)?

Es decir, a un titulado no pueden hacerle contrato de formación ni incluso en el hipotético caso de ponerle en una clasificación profesional distinta a la de su titulación? No sé si me explico. A ver si pudieras aclarármelo. Gracias atika


----------



## atika (9 May 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Hemos puesto toda la carne en el asador con la inspección, entiendo que deben contestar y debería ser recurrible al ser un acto administrativo aunque como te comentaba la visita a la empresa y la charla fue decepcionante ante un caso tan palmario. Ella tiene una edad y según el rd que te comentaba ella lo supera. No hay más. Contrato en fraude de ley a mi entender...
> 
> Por otro lado, y perdona mi abuso, otra duda al margen del asunto tratado hasta el momento: según este artículo de laboro bastante antiguo Traducción del nuevo contrato de formación: sin despido y sin cotizar a la SS. indica en el segundo caso como ejemplo que un "casi" licenciado en derecho puede entrar a trabajar con un contrato de formación de reponedor en un hiper, pero si tuviera el título ya no podrían hacerle contrato de formación. Esto sigue siendo así o ha variado algo desde el artículo (2011)?
> 
> Es decir, a un titulado no pueden hacerle contrato de formación ni incluso en el hipotético caso de ponerle en una clasificación profesional distinta a la de su titulación? No sé si me explico. A ver si pudieras aclarármelo. Gracias atika




Hola. Efectivamente está vigente plenamente lo que dice el artículo. Con lo cual se responden tus dudas diciendo que: no ha variado la validez de lo que se refleja en el artículo, y que NO pueden hacerle un contrato para la formación a un titulado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tranquillo (9 May 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola. Efectivamente está vigente plenamente lo que dice el artículo. Con lo cual se responden tus dudas diciendo que: no ha variado la validez de lo que se refleja en el artículo, y que NO pueden hacerle un contrato para la formación a un titulado.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ok, es que por ejemplo con el tema nuevamente de la edad el artículo de laboro dice algo distinto a la web del sepe, que dice "Entre 16 y 25 años (menores de 30 años hasta que la tasa de desempleo se sitúe por debajo del 15%."

Era por confirmar que no hubiera cambiado alguna cosa más...

Cuando dices "pueden" entiendo que quieres decir "deben" y que el contrato sería entonces en fraude de ley, no? ya que tengo entendido que la oficina de empleo ni revisa contratos ni títulos ni edades, ni nada de nada en absoluto y lo acepta todo, correcto?

Ya no te mareo más , gracias otra vez


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 May 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Atika, a ver si puedes ayudarme:
> 
> Mi novia ha realizado unas prácticas no laborales de 6 meses, si no me equivoco esas prácticas no laborales están limitadas por ley (un rd que no tengo a mano) a menores de 25 años.
> Mi novia tiene 28 años. Puse denuncia en inspección de trabajo por contrato en fraude de ley y solicitando la conversión del contrato en indefinido con retroactividad al inicio de la relación contractual.
> ...



Disculpa que me entrometa pero, las prácticas no laborales recogidas en dicho RD han de someterse a un convenio previo con el servicio público de empleo, y estos al menos hacen una preselección, aunque sea la empresa quien escoja finalmente. 

¿Seguro que son dichas PNL?


----------



## TitusMagnificus (10 May 2016)

Hola Atika

En mi empresa suenan tambores de ERE y como tengo 51 es posible que me toque a mí. Es una multinacional americana que tiene como norma aplicar los ERE cuando finaliza el año fiscal, el último ERE fue en Agosto. Normalmente las condiciones pactadas en el ERE suelen producir una indemnización superior a la que marca la ley, por lo que se suelen aceptar sin recurrir.

Dicho todo esto tengo dos preguntas:
Si me pilla fuera de Madrid, de vacaciones, ¿cómo tienen que notificarmelo si soy uno de los 'agraciados'?
En la misma situación ¿cuánto tiempo tengo para apuntarme al paro y no perder mis derechos? ¿Lo puedo hacer en una población diferente a la de residencia?

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Tranquillo (10 May 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Disculpa que me entrometa pero, las prácticas no laborales recogidas en dicho RD han de someterse a un convenio previo con el servicio público de empleo, y estos al menos hacen una preselección, aunque sea la empresa quien escoja finalmente.
> 
> ¿Seguro que son dichas PNL?



Te agradezco el interés, sí lo son, aparece literalmente en el convenio que firmó, que las prácticas no laborales están sujetas a ese RD y que no existe ninguna relación laboral, ni vacaciones, etc.. Aparentemente es todo muy claro, por eso me sorprende la actitud de la inspectora con respecto a que la edad era correcta y que por qué denunciaba entonces (increíble)... Aún no tenemos respuesta por escrito...no sé que más puedo hacer sin que demande judicialmente...


----------



## Mitsou (11 May 2016)

Hola de nuevo

Una nueva consulta con la primera nómina y el cambio de convenio. Según "la asesoría" (excusa que usan siempre), yo llevo en la empresa desde mayo de 2012. Con el antiguo convenio hubiera cobrado antigüedad en mayo de este año (cuatrienios), pero oh sorpresa, el nuevo convenio entra en vigor en abril y me dicen que la antigüedad se "resetea", y que aunque en el nuevo convenio se cobren trienios, al antigüendad empieza a contar desde abril de este año.

Decidme algo para que no coja la escopeta y monte un Puerto Urraco II....


----------



## atika (11 May 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Ok, es que por ejemplo con el tema nuevamente de la edad el artículo de laboro dice algo distinto a la web del sepe, que dice "Entre 16 y 25 años (menores de 30 años hasta que la tasa de desempleo se sitúe por debajo del 15%."
> 
> Era por confirmar que no hubiera cambiado alguna cosa más...
> 
> ...



Si, deben, pero ya te he explicado las consecuencias de demanda antes o después. Eso queda a su elección. Y efectivamente empleo no revisa nada de nada.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 11-may-2016 at 18:43 ----------




TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Hola Atika
> 
> En mi empresa suenan tambores de ERE y como tengo 51 es posible que me toque a mí. Es una multinacional americana que tiene como norma aplicar los ERE cuando finaliza el año fiscal, el último ERE fue en Agosto. Normalmente las condiciones pactadas en el ERE suelen producir una indemnización superior a la que marca la ley, por lo que se suelen aceptar sin recurrir.
> 
> ...



Hola: Una vez aprobado un ere han de notificarlo de manera individual de la misma manera que si fuese un despido objetivo. Con lo cual tienen dos opciones:
a) esperan a que vuelvas de vacaciones (total ya les da igual porque te las habrán pagado y no creo que aumente mucho la indemnización, que estará pactada en el ere)
b) te envían un burofax e inmediatamente ponen a tu disposición la indemnización pactada. Bien vía ingreso en el banco bien consignación judicial (cosa que no creo que hagan)

Respecto al paro: El paro no se pierde de manera absoluta si no se solicita, pero tienes 15 días para hacerlo en caso de que te despidan, si no te penaliza. De todos modos no te preocupes que puedes solicitar en paro por internet.

La ley dice: art 268.2 LGSS:

2. Quienes acrediten cumplir los requisitos establecidos en el artículo 266, pero presenten la solicitud transcurrido el plazo de quince días a que se refiere el apartado 1, tendrán derecho al reconocimiento de la prestación a partir de la fecha de la solicitud, perdiendo tantos días de prestación como medien entre la fecha en que hubiera tenido lugar el nacimiento del derecho de haberse solicitado en tiempo y forma y aquella en que efectivamente se hubiese formulado la solicitud.

Así que ya sabes, no te dejes pasar ni un día.

Respecto a lo de la población, no lo se con certeza, pero todo es llamar por teléfono y preguntar cuando llegue el momento.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (12 May 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> 
> Una nueva consulta con la primera nómina y el cambio de convenio. Según "la asesoría" (excusa que usan siempre), yo llevo en la empresa desde mayo de 2012. Con el antiguo convenio hubiera cobrado antigüedad en mayo de este año (cuatrienios), pero oh sorpresa, el nuevo convenio entra en vigor en abril y me dicen que la antigüedad se "resetea", y que aunque en el nuevo convenio se cobren trienios, al antigüendad empieza a contar desde abril de este año.
> 
> Decidme algo para que no coja la escopeta y monte un Puerto Urraco II....



Hola:
Pues espero que no cojas la escopeta y me mates a mi por la respuesta que te voy a dar, pero como dije en el primer post, no resuelvo dudas de convenios porque no puedo estudiarme los 5000 convenios que hay vigentes en España. Además en el caso particular, para responder necesitaríamos saber que dice el convenio actual y que decía el anterior.

Aunque me extraña mucho, mucho, mucho, que un complemento personal como lo es la antigüedad se resetee. Te recomiendo hablar con los delegados del sindicato firmante del convenio, y a ver que te dicen; Y ya por curiosidad si te animas nos cuentas a ver que nueva trampa han urdido.

Un saludo y mis disculpas por no poder atender tu consulta.


----------



## Mitsou (13 May 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Pues espero que no cojas la escopeta y me mates a mi por la respuesta que te voy a dar, pero como dije en el primer post, no resuelvo dudas de convenios porque no puedo estudiarme los 5000 convenios que hay vigentes en España. Además en el caso particular, para responder necesitaríamos saber que dice el convenio actual y que decía el anterior.
> 
> Aunque me extraña mucho, mucho, mucho, que un complemento personal como lo es la antigüedad se resetee. Te recomiendo hablar con los delegados del sindicato firmante del convenio, y a ver que te dicen; Y ya por curiosidad si te animas nos cuentas a ver que nueva trampa han urdido.
> ...



Hola
Lo primero como siempre muchas gracias por responder. La escopeta la tengo a mano para ir a ver a los de rrhh  

Realmente mi convenio no dice nada fuera de lo común en cuando a antigüedad, que es por trienios a razón de un % del sueldo base.

Mi pregunta es más si con un cambio de convenio pueden hacer eso. Vamos, con mi anterior convenio me faltaba un mes para cobrar antigüedad (4 años). Cambian el convenio y resulta que ponen el contador a cero, que empieza a contar la antigüedad a partir del día de entrada en vigor del nuevo convenio, no de mi relación con la empresa. Vamos, 4 años del anterior más 3 del nuevo para empezar a cobrarla.

Por no hablar de que me han puesto la categoría que les salió de los cojones... Estamos que fumamos en pipa... De momento andamos cambiando correos porque estoy en cliente, pero tengo programada una visita, ya os iré contando.

Un saludo


----------



## atika (13 May 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Hola
> Lo primero como siempre muchas gracias por responder. La escopeta la tengo a mano para ir a ver a los de rrhh
> 
> Realmente mi convenio no dice nada fuera de lo común en cuando a antigüedad, que es por trienios a razón de un % del sueldo base.
> ...



Pues lo de la categoría no lo dejes pasar y reclámalo porque conforme a ella cotiza la empresa a la seguridad social. Haz lo que te dije, ve a ver al sindicato firmante.
Un saludo.


----------



## ax% (18 May 2016)

Tengo un amigo jubilado desde hace 3 mese al que se le presenta la oportunidad de iniciar una empresa… le surgen varias dudas.
•	Se supone que es posible hacerlo y que eso repercute en la pensión… ¿la deja de cobrar en su totalidad o según las condiciones solo se reduce?
•	Como sería el gerente de la nueva empresa ¿tendra que cotizar de autónomo? ¿en la totalidad.. o hay alguna reducción?
•	Si finalmente el proyecto no funciona y tiene que abandonar ¿podría volver a la pensión? ¿Cómo quedaría ésta?

Gracias


----------



## Tranquillo (18 May 2016)

Atika , como en el anuncio - perdoname que insista-

Mi novia, nueva empresa, contrato de formación, ingeniera, teóricamente no podrían hacerle contrato de formación ni para trabajar de auxiliar de cocina al ser ya ingeniera titulada. Pues bien, empresa de ingeniería, contrato de formación, labores de ingeniera, la han apuntado para hacer un curso de formación de la LOPD (teóricamente para que no tenga nada que ver con su titulacion y que cuele)... a la hora de firmar el contrato ve que su título de ingeniera está adjunto a la documentación que van a presentar a la oficina de empleo... (creo que la empresa debe solicitar autorización).

No se supone que independientemente de la titulación no hay posibilidad de usar el contrato de formación? A ver si puedes aclarármelo porque contradice la web de laboro que te comenté y lo que me decías en mensaje anterior.

No entiendo nada de nada. Puedes aclarármelo?

Graciasssss otra vez


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 May 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> 
> Una nueva consulta con la primera nómina y el cambio de convenio. Según "la asesoría" (excusa que usan siempre), yo llevo en la empresa desde mayo de 2012. Con el antiguo convenio hubiera cobrado antigüedad en mayo de este año (cuatrienios), pero oh sorpresa, el nuevo convenio entra en vigor en abril y me dicen que la antigüedad se "resetea", y que aunque en el nuevo convenio se cobren trienios, al antigüendad empieza a contar desde abril de este año.
> 
> Decidme algo para que no coja la escopeta y monte un Puerto Urraco II....



Si realmente es como dice la asesoría, así es. Un convenio sustituye al anterior en su totalidad.


----------



## atika (19 May 2016)

ax% dijo:


> Tengo un amigo jubilado desde hace 3 mese al que se le presenta la oportunidad de iniciar una empresa… le surgen varias dudas.
> •	Se supone que es posible hacerlo y que eso repercute en la pensión… ¿la deja de cobrar en su totalidad o según las condiciones solo se reduce?
> Un jubilado puede emprender, sin ningún problema, la ley lo permite, pero en el momento en que se da de alta en autónomos deja de percibir la pensión. La pensión se podría reducir si estuviésemos en el caso de una jubilación parcial, es decir que no ejerciese su actividad a tiempo completo.
> •	Como sería el gerente de la nueva empresa ¿tendrá que cotizar de autónomo? ¿en la totalidad.. o hay alguna reducción?
> ...



Un saludo. No es precisamente mi especialidad pero espero haberte resuelto las dudas.

PD: añado que para el siguiente año fiscal tendrá dos pagadores y a poco que gane tendrá la obligación de efectuar la declaración de la renta. Lo digo para que lo tengas en cuenta.

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 16:39 ----------




Tranquillo dijo:


> Atika , como en el anuncio - perdoname que insista-
> 
> Mi novia, nueva empresa, contrato de formación, ingeniera, teóricamente no podrían hacerle contrato de formación ni para trabajar de auxiliar de cocina al ser ya ingeniera titulada. Pues bien, empresa de ingeniería, contrato de formación, labores de ingeniera, la han apuntado para hacer un curso de formación de la LOPD (teóricamente para que no tenga nada que ver con su titulacion y que cuele)... a la hora de firmar el contrato ve que su título de ingeniera está adjunto a la documentación que van a presentar a la oficina de empleo... (creo que la empresa debe solicitar autorización).
> 
> ...



Así es, (si es tal y como lo cuentas) ese contrato está en fraude de ley, poco más hay que añadir. salvo al pregunta de siempre ¿Quiere denunciar o callar y aguantar todo lo que le echen?

---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 16:58 ----------




Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Si realmente es como dice la asesoría, así es. Un convenio sustituye al anterior en su totalidad.



Esa frase aplicada en concreto a la duda del conforero no es cierta. Me rechinaba tanto lo que cuenta el forero que he buscado algo de jurisprudencia la respecto, y en resumen viene a decir que si cobras complemento de antigüedad y lo eliminan del convenio posteriormente, este queda congelado con el importe correspondiente hasta el día de publicación del nuevo convenio. Lo mismo pasa cuando dejas a medias un trieno/cuatrieno... Te tiene que pagar la parte proporcional.

Ello por dos motivos: 1º Es un complemento personal. 2º Condición más beneficiosa.

Así las STSJ de Valencia de 19 de junio de 2007 trata: A través de conflicto colectivo, se plantea como condición mas beneficiosa, para los trabajadores con antigüedad anterior al 1.1.95, el cobro de un complemento de antigüedad que sustituía a la supresión del devengo de trienios producida a partir del Convenio Colectivo aprobado en el año 1995, compatibilizándolo con el denominado nueva antigüedad aplicable a los ingresados con posterioridad en la empresa. Aprobado nuevo convenio en el año 2005, la empresa deja de pagar la antigüedad inicial, conducta que se declara ilegal al considerarse que dicho complemento era una condición más beneficiosa, constituida por una conducta positiva que consolidó los derechos de los trabajadores anteriores al año 1995.
O la STS 2 de diciembre de 2009: Cláusula de convenio colectivo que suprime el complemento de antigüedad manteniéndolo en cuantía congelada para los trabajadores que lo venían percibiendo.- Es lícita y no vulnera la norma constitucional de igualdad de trato en la negociación colectiva. Reitera doctrina.

Cuando sucede este tipo de cosas lo que se hace es sustituir la antigüedad por un complemento "ad personam" (Así se puede ver en la STS 21 de enero de 2013)

Respecto a los trienios dejados a medias ver STS 9 dicembre de 1997

Un saludo.


----------



## ax% (24 May 2016)

Gracias por la información. 



atika dijo:


> Un saludo. No es precisamente mi especialidad pero espero haberte resuelto las dudas.
> 
> PD: añado que para el siguiente año fiscal tendrá dos pagadores y a poco que gane tendrá la obligación de efectuar la declaración de la renta. Lo digo para que lo tengas en cuenta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (24 May 2016)

Atika, tienes conocimientos sobre grados de invalidez?

Un saludo


----------



## atika (24 May 2016)

Pues es algo que no he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar en mi vida. Pregunta, a ver si no lo supiese yo algún otro forero tuviese idea.
Pero mas que derecho laboral es administrativo así que... dispara y a ver que sale. Si lo se: ok, y si no, pues la consulta es gratis.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (24 May 2016)

A ver

A una persona que ha trabajado 4 dias contados en su vida y le dan un grado de invalidez digamos del 45% (o del que sea)

tiene derecho a algo?


----------



## atika (24 May 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> A ver
> 
> A una persona que ha trabajado 4 días contados en su vida y le dan un grado de invalidez digamos del 45% (o del que sea)
> 
> tiene derecho a algo?



a permanecer en silencio...

Y ahora que has acabado de acordarte de mi, mírate este enlace.

Seguridad Socialensionistas


PD: el de la comunidad de Madrid no va :´( así que si eres de allí tendré que buscarte el que vaya. El resto creo que van todos.

¿van por ahí los tiros?


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (24 May 2016)

pensionista no es, tiene 29 años.......


----------



## atika (24 May 2016)

Me refería a pensiones no contributivas para personas mayores y personas que sufren de graves limitaciones que no han cotizado lo suficiente o nunca. Visto que no es ese caso sumo y sigo. Aunque visto lo abierta de la pregunta te debería yo preguntar para poderte contestar bien ¿Derecho a qué? ¿qué estas buscando? Porque si es genérico lo que tienes que hacer es acercarte a los servicios sociales de tu ayuntamiento y ver que te ofrecen, pero ya te adelanto que poco, visto el % de invalided que tiene.

Con esa edad y ese grado de invalidez, me parece que no tiene derecho a ninguna prestación. Por tener ciertos grados de invalided se que tienes deducciones en la renta.

Y poco más puedo contarte si no me concretas más la pregunta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (24 May 2016)

es que aun no esta decidido el grado

aun asi, eso haremos, ir a los servicios sociales

muchas gracias atika por el tiempo


----------



## kron-ragnarok (25 May 2016)

Buenas.

Me imagino que te referiras la invalidez, motivado por un accidente de trabajo, ¿no?

Si es asi, tengo entendido que la empresa es susidiaria de sus trabajadores, y eso incluye en accidentes.

En caso de invalidez, no se si sera verdad, pero creo que estan obligadas a pagarte una indenizacion, y un sueldo por esa invalidez.
Pero creo que tiene limitaciones, como que el trabajador no buscase a proposito el accidente(Estrellarse a proposito contra una pared, por ejemplo).

Esto es lo que encontre rebuscando por google.

Seguridad Social:Trabajadores

Seguridad Social:Información útil

No se si era esto lo que buscabas.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (25 May 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Me imagino que te referiras la invalidez, motivado por un accidente de trabajo, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Me atrevería a decir que no se refiere a un accidente de trabajo, porque de ser así la mutua se haría cargo y no habría problema por lo días cotizados. Intuyo que le han dado cierto grado de incapacidad por enfermedad común (o por lo que sea) y lo que busca es tener ayudas sociales.
Un saludo.


----------



## Benceno (31 May 2016)

Hola Atika, tengo un conocido que lleva tres años currando en una empresa , el tio ha currado como un cabrón , supliendo a gente cuando era necesario, echando alguna hora más cuando habia trabajo...etc... es decir que siempre ha tenido buena voluntad y se ha portado bien con ellos.

Ahora ha decidido dejar el curro a final de este mes por varios motivos, entre otros porque tiene la espalda medio jodida y está preparandose unas oposiciones.
Pues bien , al querer irse por su cuenta la empresa le dice que no le va a dar los papeles para pedir el paro y por lo visto se han puesto muy cabrones con que no se lo van a dar. 
¿ podría el chaval exigirles o presionarles de algun modo para que se lo den? O no hay manera ninguna si no quieren? No lo entiendo , si total a la empresa que mas le da, ¿no?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (31 May 2016)

Hola Atika,

Le comento un caso que me ha pasado un tanto peculiar, le pongo en situación:

Mi padre lleva trabajando en una empresa desde hace 40 años. Para reemplazar a los trabajadores que se van jubilando suelen entrar los hijos de los mismos (como es mi caso) con contratos temporales.

Bien, un día citan a todos los hijos de los trabajadores temporales a una "entrevista" con una "psicóloga" (perdona que no utilice la terminología correcta) contratada por la empresa, y uno por uno vamos pasando consulta. Entro, y como era un pipiolo imberbe sin experiencia cometo un error imperdonable: hablarle a la "psicóloga" como si fuera a eso, a una consulta privada de psicóloga, cuando claro está que no me quería "ayudar" con mis historias, sino hacer informes para la empresa. Aun hoy día (de esto hace 10 años) no me lo perdono y me persigue el pensar lo gilipollas que fui.

Justo después de la famosa entrevista, dejan de llamarme y no vuelvo a entrar en la empresa. Mi padre (que forma parte de un sindicato castuzo) hace todo lo posible para que me admitan de nuevo, pero no hay manera y claro, ésto lo utilizo yo (que esté mi padre en un sindicato) como excusa para comunicar a mis conocidos el motivo de que no me llamen más, cuando en realidad yo sé, yo solo sé (y la empresa) que lo causante fue el informe de la entrevista.

Situación actual: mi padre me dice que aun está "peleando" para que vuelva a entrar, pero pasa el tiempo y no hay noticias. Le pregunto a usted cómo ve la situación y qué medidas tomaría en mi caso: si dar el tema por perdido y olvidarlo, si afiliarme a un sindicato tipo CNT o SAT y así llevar acciones más radicales con el apoyo de compañeros, etc.

Si necesita algún dato más se lo doy encantado.

Gracias.


----------



## Mitsou (31 May 2016)

Benceno dijo:


> Hola Atika, tengo un conocido que lleva tres años currando en una empresa , el tio ha currado como un cabrón , supliendo a gente cuando era necesario, echando alguna hora más cuando habia trabajo...etc... es decir que siempre ha tenido buena voluntad y se ha portado bien con ellos.
> 
> Ahora ha decidido dejar el curro a final de este mes por varios motivos, entre otros porque tiene la espalda medio jodida y está preparandose unas oposiciones.
> Pues bien , al querer irse por su cuenta la empresa le dice que no le va a dar los papeles para pedir el paro y por lo visto se han puesto muy cabrones con que no se lo van a dar.
> ...



Si se va por su cuenta no tiene derecho a paro no? Vamos, el paro se cobra si estás en desempleo y para eso tiene que haber una causa no imputable al trabajador. Con lo que poco puede exigir a la empresa, si quieren hacer un chanchullo para que cuele como un despido improcedente es eso, un chanchullo y si la empresa quiere lo hace y si no ajo y agua


----------



## atika (31 May 2016)

Benceno dijo:


> Hola Atika, tengo un conocido que lleva tres años currando en una empresa , el tio ha currado como un cabrón , supliendo a gente cuando era necesario, echando alguna hora más cuando habia trabajo...etc... es decir que siempre ha tenido buena voluntad y se ha portado bien con ellos.
> 
> Ahora ha decidido dejar el curro a final de este mes por varios motivos, entre otros porque tiene la espalda medio jodida y está preparandose unas oposiciones.
> Pues bien , al querer irse por su cuenta la empresa le dice que no le va a dar los papeles para pedir el paro y por lo visto se han puesto muy cabrones con que no se lo van a dar.
> ...



Hola:

Como ya te han dicho, pactar un despido fraudulento para cobrar el paro no se puede y las sanciones son severas. Una vez hecha esta advertencia, he de decir que es lo más normal del mundo y que este tipo de pactos se suceden todos los días en los servicios de mediación.

Para evitar estas cosas el sepe te suele pedir que les lleves la papeleta de conciliación. Que no deja de ser un mero trámite, porque no implica para nada que vayas a denunciar a la empresa.

Para empezar me voy a poner el lado de la empresa y si fuera ellos podría negarme porque ¿Porqué voy a perder a un buen trabajador? y ¿porqué voy a colaborar en un fraude al sepe? con la de sanciones que hay a ver si me pasa algo. Es totalmente lógico, (pero con pocas vistas a futuro y ahora te explicaré porqué)

Desde el punto de vista del trabajador, primero una apreciación: Si te portas bien con una empresa haces el tonto. Tu estas en la vida para mirar por ti. Trabajando para la empresa no les haces ningún favor, trabajas a cambio de dinero; que respeten las normas y si tienen problemas, tu también los tienes. Somos un número en las empresas y el día que no generemos ingresos suficientes para la empresa nos echarán a la calle.

Ahora la empresa tiene un problema: Han perdido el único poder de disuasión que tenían contra el trabajador: El despido. Y como *para cobrar el paro da igual que el despido sea procedente o improcedente*, lo que tiene que hacer tu amigo es forzar su despido y listo.

*¿qué es lo único que no tiene que hacer el trabajador? Dejar de acudir al trabajo* (que no es lo mismo que llegar tarde) porque si no vas al trabajo el sepe puede perfectamente entender que nos encontramos ante una baja voluntaria: No quería trabajar y por eso no fue. Conozco varios casos de despidos pactados así, y hasta ahora solo he visto a uno que le hubiesen negado el paro.

Una vez que tienes claro esto lo que hay que hacer es ir a hablar con RRHH y decirle o me echas o habrá problemas. En ese momento tratarán de encontrar otras vías para amenazarte como: si haces algo tendrás una mancha en el expediente laboral...:XX: Pero como tú eres un fiel lector de este hilo ya sabrás que no existe el expediente laboral Con lo cual: no pueden amenazarte con nada.

Si a pesar de está amable conversación siguen en sus trece, pues empieza lo divertido:

Llegar y salir antes del curro.
Sentarte en una silla a leer un libro, jugar con el móvil. (o cualquier actividad lúdico festiva que implique cualquier cosa menos doblar el espinazo).
No recomiendo crear situaciones de tensión o de mal royo: Que tu te quieras ir no implica que te tengas que cagar en la puta madre de nadie ni mucho menos llegar a la violencia.
En general has de demostrarle al jefe que te va a pagar por no hacer nada, y verás como en menos de un día le despiden. De manera procedente, pero le despiden, coas que basta para ir a cobrar el paro.

Respecto a los "papeles del paro" Que técnicamente es algo que no existe, puesto que lo único que te dan es un certificado de empresa, si no se lo dan, que no se preocupe, puesto que el sepe, se los requiere de oficio bajo apercibimiento de sanción a la empresa.

Si no te hacen finiquito hay que presentar una reclamación de cantidad a la empresa a través del juzgado. Lo cual requiere un coste de letrados.


Resumiendo: Más le vale a la empresa despedirle porque no tiene nada que ganar y si mucho que perder. Yo me llevaría los libros de la oposición al curro y me sentaría a estudiar las 8 horas del curro. Verás que cara se le iba a quedar al jefe. Y cuando aprobase entonces si, pido la baja voluntaria. 

Añado: cabría la posibilidad que ante este tipo de conductas la empresa optase por sancionar en vez de despedir, lo cual sería molesto; Pero también el trabajador puede presentar inspecciones de trabajo cada vez que vea una irregularidad... En resumen se genera tanta tensión en la empresa que lo que conviene es despedir.


----------



## atika (31 May 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Si se va por su cuenta no tiene derecho a paro no? Vamos, el paro se cobra si estás en desempleo y para eso tiene que haber una causa no imputable al trabajador. Con lo que poco puede exigir a la empresa, si quieren hacer un chanchullo para que cuele como un despido improcedente es eso, un chanchullo y si la empresa quiere lo hace y si no ajo y agua



Falso, falso falso; para cobrar el paro se requiere que se esté en situación legal de desempleo no voluntaria. Si te despiden por llevarte la caja del día, el despido será procedente (además de un delito) pero cobrarias el paro.


----------



## atika (1 Jun 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Hola Atika,
> 
> Le comento un caso que me ha pasado un tanto peculiar, le pongo en situación:
> 
> ...




Una pregunta ¿Existe algún acuerdo por el cual se obligue a la empresa a contratar a los hijos de empleados?


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (1 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿Existe algún acuerdo por el cual se obligue a la empresa a contratar a los hijos de empleados?



Pues seguro seguro no lo sé, pero sí que desde que tengo uso de razón suelen hacerlo. Alguna vez ha entrado alguien "de la calle" (sobretodo para trabajo de oficina), pero "a pie de obra" la inmensa mayoría son hijos de trabajadores.


----------



## atika (2 Jun 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Pues seguro seguro no lo sé, pero sí que desde que tengo uso de razón suelen hacerlo. Alguna vez ha entrado alguien "de la calle" (sobretodo para trabajo de oficina), pero "a pie de obra" la inmensa mayoría son hijos de trabajadores.



Pues lamento comunicarte que sin un acuerdo firmado que "obligue" a la empresa a contratarle, no hay nada que rascar.
Y digo que le obligue entre comillas, porque supongo que habrá de reunirse unos requisitos mínimos para el puesto de trabajo. Con lo que si no los cumplieses poco más habría que decirle.

Lamento no ser portador de buenas noticias. Pero si le dijese lo contrario mentiría.

Menuda putada lo del psicólogo. Es muy raro que durante una entrevista de trabajo te hagan pasar entrevista psicológica ¿ibas a trabajar con pólvora, explosivos o alguna otra cosa peligrosa? ¿Ibas a ir armado?

Un saludo.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (2 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> Pues lamento comunicarte que sin un acuerdo firmado que "obligue" a la empresa a contratarle, no hay nada que rascar.
> Y digo que le obligue entre comillas, porque supongo que habrá de reunirse unos requisitos mínimos para el puesto de trabajo. Con lo que si no los cumplieses poco más habría que decirle.
> 
> Lamento no ser portador de buenas noticias. Pero si le dijese lo contrario mentiría.
> ...



Sí, pero permíteme que no de más detalles.

Voy a tomar algunas acciones por mi cuenta, si hay novedades o tengo alguna que otra duda me paso por aquí.

Muchas gracias atika.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Jun 2016)

Una pregunta, ¿si se firma la carta de despido y el finiquito en una encerrona en el despacho, se puede luego poner demanda de reclamación de cantidad y conseguir la indemnización correspondiente a despido improcedente?.

Perdon si ya lo han preguntado, el hilo es muuy largo.


----------



## atika (3 Jun 2016)

Hasta el lunes no voy a poder responderte. Pero recuerda que el plazo para demandar son 20 días hábiles.


----------



## Galvani (6 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Como ya te han dicho, pactar un despido fraudulento para cobrar el paro no se puede y las sanciones son severas. Una vez hecha esta advertencia, he de decir que es lo más normal del mundo y que este tipo de pactos se suceden todos los días en los servicios de mediación.
> 
> ...



Hay algo con lo que no cuentas. Que te hagan mobbing para que hagas algo grave y echarte disciplinariamente o te vayas por no aguantar. Depende de lo que tengan que pagar por indemnización lo harán, no lo dudes; incluso si no tienen que pagar más que el despido de dos años o menos. Por joder aguantan a un tío, sanciones etc. 
Las inspecciones de trabajo pues eso... Y recoge pruebas y encuentra a un abogado que lo lleve también. O llegas a un acuerdo amistoso o el que puedes salir jodido eres tú. Lo que te recomiendan en Laboro es no salirte de tus obligaciones pero no darles motivos ni hacer ningún extra y aún así aguantan. No es fácil si no quieren echarte. Más si no están mal de pasta. Eso indica lo retrasados que son, porque están dispuestos a tener a un tío mal y que no rinda etc. en vez de quitársele.


----------



## kerri (8 Jun 2016)

Una pregunta así en general para todo el que la sepa.

En un trabajo de naturaleza a turnos rotativos, ¿una hora nocturna es equivalente a una hora de día o tarde? En el convenio de empresa no viene nada, en el del sector tampoco y en el estatuto de los trabajadores (artículo 36) tampoco viene nada.

¿En este caso serían equivalentes y estaría ya contemplado en el plus de actividad o turnicidad?


----------



## atika (8 Jun 2016)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿si se firma la carta de despido y el finiquito en una encerrona en el despacho, se puede luego poner demanda de reclamación de cantidad y conseguir la indemnización correspondiente a despido improcedente?.
> 
> Perdon si ya lo han preguntado, el hilo es muuy largo.



Hola, que se me acumula el trabajo y no doy abasto a todo.

Efectivamente ya aclaré cosas sobre el finiquito en el post 34.

Te transcribo lo que escribí en ese momento al respecto del finiquito:
Respecto al finiquito propiamente dicho:

_Que hacer para firmar un finiquito SIEMPRE. firmar "no conforme, pendiente de revisar, y PENDIENTE DE COBRO"

¿Porque?

Porque puedes "perder" el derecho a reclamar en caso de error o que haya cantidades pendientes. (no se incluye aquí el mero error númerico).

Y me explico bien clarito: El derecho a reclamar no lo pierdes nunca: Artículo 24 CE. Pero la demanda la puedes perder si el finiquito de manera CLARA E INEQUÍVOCA tiene un VALOR LIBERATORIO.

Hay cientos de casos en la jurisprudencia matizando esto:
- No se libera del abono la empresa, de los conceptos no incluidos en el finiquito.
- Se pueden reclamar deudas no conocidas, como por ejemplo la parte proporcional de los incentivos. ej: se liquidan a final de año, tu estuviste seis meses pero hasta el final no pudiste conocerlos.
- Los vicios de la voluntad privan del valor liberatorio al finiquito.

La clave es la voluntad: si por medio del finiquito le trabajador, de mutuo acuerdo con la empresa (o de manera unilateral) decide la extinción de su relación laboral, ese finiquito sería válido.

Añado: Y pendiente de cobro, porque si no te han pagado, y en la hoja de finiquito que nadie se lee, pone que te lo están abonando en mano y firmas, pues bye bye finiquito. Si te pagan en mano: Obligatorio contar el dinero antes de firmar. (agradeceréis este último consejo creerme) _

por entrar más al trapo a tu pregunta: Puedes reclamar el despido improcedente si lo que firmaste en la "encerrona de despacho" fue tu carta de despido y no una baja voluntaria.
Respecto al finiquito aparte de toda la explicación de antes, básicamente es el documento por el que, al finalizar la relación, se relacionan todos los conceptos que te deben (o debes) y se procede al pago. Si faltase algún concepto y lo que firmaste no tiene valor liberatorio, entonces si podrías presentar una reclamación de cantidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (8 Jun 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Hay algo con lo que no cuentas. Que te hagan mobbing para que hagas algo grave y echarte disciplinariamente o te vayas por no aguantar. Depende de lo que tengan que pagar por indemnización lo harán, no lo dudes; incluso si no tienen que pagar más que el despido de dos años o menos. Por joder aguantan a un tío, sanciones etc.
> Las inspecciones de trabajo pues eso... Y recoge pruebas y encuentra a un abogado que lo lleve también. O llegas a un acuerdo amistoso o el que puedes salir jodido eres tú. Lo que te recomiendan en Laboro es no salirte de tus obligaciones pero no darles motivos ni hacer ningún extra y aún así aguantan. No es fácil si no quieren echarte. Más si no están mal de pasta. Eso indica lo retrasados que son, porque están dispuestos a tener a un tío mal y que no rinda etc. en vez de quitársele.



Hola:

¿Te das cuenta que corres el riesgo de confundir al forero?

¿Qué es lo que ha preguntado? "_...Pues bien , al querer irse por su cuenta la empresa le dice que no le va a dar los papeles para pedir el paro y por lo visto se han puesto muy cabrones con que no se lo van a dar.._."

Es decir: Quiere irse de la empresa Y SOLO COBRAR EL PARO. No busca una indemnización. Si la buscase hubiese tenido otra respuesta totalmente diferente.

De hecho tu mismo me das la razón en la segunda frase que escribes: "_Que te hagan mobbing para que hagas algo grave y echarte disciplinariamente_"
Pues en ese caso perfecto. Porque te echan y al día siguiente vas con tus papeles A COBRAR EL PARO, que es lo que quería el forero.

Todo lo demás que has escrito es para si buscas irte con indemnización, en lo cual estoy más o menos de acuerdo. Pero tener cuidado y leer muy bien lo que pregunta la gente antes de dar un consejo que puede causar un perjuicio a la gente. Años dedicándome profesionalmente a esto y muchas veces tengo dudas sobre si le hago bien a mis clientes o se me está escapando algún detalle gordo.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (9 Jun 2016)

kerri dijo:


> Una pregunta así en general para todo el que la sepa.
> 
> En un trabajo de naturaleza a turnos rotativos, ¿una hora nocturna es equivalente a una hora de día o tarde? En el convenio de empresa no viene nada, en el del sector tampoco y en el estatuto de los trabajadores (artículo 36) tampoco viene nada.
> 
> ¿En este caso serían equivalentes y estaría ya contemplado en el plus de actividad o turnicidad?



Hola:

Pues no has debido de leer muy bien el art.36 porque:
36.2 "El trabajo nocturno tendrá una retribución específica que se determinará en la negociación colectiva, salvo que el salario se haya establecido atendiendo a que el trabajo sea nocturno por su propia naturaleza o se haya acordado la compensación de este trabajo por descansos."

Con lo que debe venir reflejado en el convenio de uno u otro modo. Si no viniese nada y aún así estás haciendo horas nocturnas, pues no sabría que decirte. Lo mejor sería contactar con el sindicato firmante del convenio y plantearle las dudas a ver que te responden. Nunca se me ha dado un caso parecido.


----------



## atika (10 Jun 2016)

Por cierto no me había fijado pero llevamos 100.000 visitas... ::


----------



## kerri (11 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues no has debido de leer muy bien el art.36 porque:
> 36.2 "El trabajo nocturno tendrá una retribución específica que se determinará en la negociación colectiva, salvo que el salario se haya establecido atendiendo a que el trabajo sea nocturno por su propia naturaleza o se haya acordado la compensación de este trabajo por descansos."
> ...




Claro, eso lo he leído pero es que busco algo específico sobre la equivalencia, porque a algunos compañeros les oigo decir cosas del estilo "es que una noche equivale a 1.x jornadas normales" y claro, eso no lo veo por ningún sitio.

Muchas gracias. Voy a repasar el convenio de empresa.


----------



## Tranquillo (12 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> Si, deben, pero ya te he explicado las consecuencias de demanda antes o después. Eso queda a su elección. Y efectivamente empleo no revisa nada de nada.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> ...



Acaba de llegar el informe de la inspectora y tal y como sospechábamos.
Dice que no hay fraude de ley, que la ley 1543/2011 no es aplicable en este caso (recuerdo que se denunció por tener ella 28 años y por lo tanto superar el límite de los 25 años y entender que el contrato era en fraude de ley).
Pues bien dice que no se aplica ese ese RD sino el 1493/2011, que según he podido leer nada tiene que ver con la edad, sino lo que hace es obligar a las empresas -antes no era así- a cotizar por las becas (excepto por desempleo y formación creo recordar)....

En fin, que no entiendo nada, algo que en principio sólo puede ser blanco pues nos dicen que es negro. Parecía algo fácil y claro, pues nada. Entiendo que batman no existe y superman se jubiló, pero es que uno se lee todo lo que puede, estudia, consulta, denuncia y nada. Este país es desesperante....

Por lo poco que entiendo o la tiparraca es una verdadera inutil o es prevaricación. Qué se puede hacer? En el informe no hay plazos ni órganos a los que recurrir y ni siquiera lo han enviado de manera fehaciente (correo postal ordinario).

A ver si puedes ayudarme. Gracias


----------



## atika (13 Jun 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Acaba de llegar el informe de la inspectora y tal y como sospechábamos.
> Dice que no hay fraude de ley, que la ley 1543/2011 no es aplicable en este caso (recuerdo que se denunció por tener ella 28 años y por lo tanto superar el límite de los 25 años y entender que el contrato era en fraude de ley).
> Pues bien dice que no se aplica ese ese RD sino el 1493/2011, que según he podido leer nada tiene que ver con la edad, sino lo que hace es obligar a las empresas -antes no era así- a cotizar por las becas (excepto por desempleo y formación creo recordar)....
> 
> ...



A ver unas cuestiones que a lo mejor no has tenido en cuenta:
¿eran prácticas académicas? (siendo estas necesarias para la obtención del título) O por el contrario son prácticas que ha encontrado a través del sepe, porque para formalizarse ha de establecerse un convenio entre el sepe y la empresa.

Lo pregunto porque las prácticas lectivas no se incluyen aquí.

Respecto a que la inspectora te cite el RD 1493/2011, básicamente lo que hace es mezclar churras con merinas.
Me acabo de leer los dos, y el el 1543/2011 se regulan las prácticas no laborales en la empresa, para lo cual es necesario firmar un convenio entre la empresa y el organismo público. Mientras que en el RD1493/2011 lo que se hace es asimilar los becarios al régimen general de la seguridad social excepto al derecho a la prestación por desempleo.

Te diría que fueses al sepe a pedir copia del convenio formalizado entre la empresa y la administración a ver al amparo de que RD se realiza. Y si lo es al amparo del RD 1543/2011 volver a presentar inspección.

Pero has de saber lo de siempre: Que lo único que vas a ganar es que sancionen a la empresa y poco más. Con suerte le constará como cotizado ese periodo, pero ya está más que despedida, así que poco puede hacerse.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tranquillo (14 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> A ver unas cuestiones que a lo mejor no has tenido en cuenta:
> ¿eran prácticas académicas? (siendo estas necesarias para la obtención del título) O por el contrario son prácticas que ha encontrado a través del sepe, porque para formalizarse ha de establecerse un convenio entre el sepe y la empresa.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque las prácticas lectivas no se incluyen aquí.
> ...



No eran prácticas académicas.
Hoy se ha presentado recurso, la idea era/es conseguir que la relación se considere como laboral, para que así conste en la vida laboral y poder sobretodo pedir el subsidio/prestación.
Mantener el puesto no le interesaba, y si adicionalmente sancionan a la empresa pues mejor que mejor.

Te agradezco la información, a ver si el recurso sirve de algo...


----------



## Tranquillo (23 Jun 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> No eran prácticas académicas.
> Hoy se ha presentado recurso, la idea era/es conseguir que la relación se considere como laboral, para que así conste en la vida laboral y poder sobretodo pedir el subsidio/prestación.
> Mantener el puesto no le interesaba, y si adicionalmente sancionan a la empresa pues mejor que mejor.
> 
> Te agradezco la información, a ver si el recurso sirve de algo...



Hoy ha llegado la contestación al recurso, dicen que no es un acto recurrible y que se reafirman en todo.

Este país no tiene arreglo, es desesperante...


----------



## atika (23 Jun 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Hoy ha llegado la contestación al recurso, dicen que no es un acto recurrible y que se reafirman en todo.
> 
> Este país no tiene arreglo, es desesperante...



Lo siento por ti compañero.
Un saludo.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Jun 2016)

Hola atika, puedo firmar un contrato de trabajo estando aún en otra empresa?, si es así qué pasos se siguen?,


----------



## atika (27 Jun 2016)

Hola:

Si si que puedes. No hay ningún problema.
Los pasos... Sacas el bolígrafo, compruebas que tenga tinta, y firmas donde pone: firme  Es broma: 

Pues depende.

Primero has de responder a una pregunta ¿Quieres abandonar tu actual empresa?

Si fuese para compaginar dos trabajos no habría ningún problema (siempre y cuando no te coincidan los horarios)
Si quieres cambiar de trabajo, lo primero que has de hacer es ir a tu convenio y ver con qué plazo de tiempo has de dar el preaviso (Si fuese necesario darlo) y qué penalización te imponen en el finiquito si lo incumples.

Teniendo claro esos dos detalles está todo hecho y la cosa suele funcionar así:
- Preavisas con el tiempo establecido.
- Pasa el tiempo
- Ta vas a la nueva empresa.

Y puedes firmar el contrato nuevo cuando quieras, pero asegurate de que la fecha de inicio de la prestación laboral sea posterior a la de finalización del contrato inicial.

Otra cosa sería si tuvieses una cláusula de permanencia, pero eso es otra historia.

Si concretas más la pregunta, te podré contar más cosas. Si no nada más.

Un saludo.
ATIKA.


----------



## Galvani (27 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Si si que puedes. No hay ningún problema.
> Los pasos... Sacas el bolígrafo, compruebas que tenga tinta, y firmas donde pone: firme  Es broma:
> ...



Pero lo importante en esto es asegurarse que la nueva empresa en ese tiempo no se eche atrás. A alguno le ha pasado. Quedaría mal decir que te hagan una especie de precontrato y no sé que validez tendría pero leí algún caso y se quedó sin trabajo y sin cobrar desempleo. Creo que era uno que dijo que los empresaurios eran colegas y así el que le tenía contratado se libró de pagar despido.


----------



## atika (27 Jun 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero lo importante en esto es asegurarse que la nueva empresa en ese tiempo no se eche atrás. A alguno le ha pasado. Quedaría mal decir que te hagan una especie de precontrato y no sé que validez tendría pero leí algún caso y se quedó sin trabajo y sin cobrar desempleo. Creo que era uno que dijo que los empresaurios eran colegas y así el que le tenía contratado se libró de pagar despido.



Veo y subo tu apuesta:

Por no decir que no, te contrato. Y al día siguiente te despido por no pasar el periodo de prueba. ::

Mañana rebuscaré entre los papeles que tengo, cuando encuentre algo relacionado con este tema te lo posteo.


----------



## Tranquillo (30 Jun 2016)

Atika, a ver si pudieras ayudarme con esto, ya que ambas webs están muy bien consideradas pero entiendo que son contradictorias.

Resumiendo, una dice que si ya tienes título no te pueden hacer este contrato, la otra dice que no te pueden hacer este contrato de lo tuyo, pero sí podrían de cualquier otra especialidad. No sé si me explico. 

Contrato para la Formación y el Aprendizaje

Traducción del nuevo contrato de formación: sin despido y sin cotizar a la SS.

Gracias


----------



## Donald Draper (30 Jun 2016)

No sé si se habrá tratado ya, pero ¿a quíen hay que rezar o sacrificar en este país para no echar horas extra que nunca volverán ni se pagarán? ¿Se hace algo denunciando -a través de terceros, evidentemente- o perdemos el tiempo?


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Jun 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Si si que puedes. No hay ningún problema.
> Los pasos... Sacas el bolígrafo, compruebas que tenga tinta, y firmas donde pone: firme  Es broma:
> ...



El aviso de baja voluntaria tiene que ser con quince días de antelación, por ejemplo el 15 de Julio aviso por escrito que el 30 de Julio ceso voluntariamente mi relación con la empresa.

En la nueva empresa empezaré a trabajar el 1 de Agosto, mi duda es si puedo firmar el contrato con la misma empresa el 14 de Julio con fecha de comienzo del 1 de Agosto claro.

Entiendo que si se puede por tu comentario.

Gracias.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 22:28 ----------




Galvani dijo:


> Pero lo importante en esto es asegurarse que la nueva empresa en ese tiempo no se eche atrás. A alguno le ha pasado. Quedaría mal decir que te hagan una especie de precontrato y no sé que validez tendría pero leí algún caso y se quedó sin trabajo y sin cobrar desempleo. Creo que era uno que dijo que los empresaurios eran colegas y así el que le tenía contratado se libró de pagar despido.



Alguna forma habrá para blindar esa parte del contrato que está en el aire, pregunto.
ienso:

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 22:30 ----------




atika dijo:


> Veo y subo tu apuesta:
> 
> Por no decir que no, te contrato. Y al día siguiente te despido por no pasar el periodo de prueba. ::
> 
> Mañana rebuscaré entre los papeles que tengo, cuando encuentre algo *relacionado con este tem*a te lo posteo.



Me interesa esta parte.

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 23:13 ----------

Añado dudas:

La sede de la actual empresa está lejos de mi domicilio y lugar de trabajo; 

como sería recomendable presentar la carta de baja voluntaria?

a quien debe ir dirigida? 

Un burofax al encargado de RRHH quizá?



En la nueva empresa, el contrato, para "blindarlo", podría ser temporal(1 año) sin periodo de prueba. 
En este caso un despido me daría derecho al sueldo más indemnización por el periodo del año aunque se produjese a los dos días?


----------



## atika (2 Jul 2016)

El lunes os contesto a todos


----------



## atika (4 Jul 2016)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Atika, a ver si pudieras ayudarme con esto, ya que ambas webs están muy bien consideradas pero entiendo que son contradictorias.
> 
> Resumiendo, una dice que si ya tienes título no te pueden hacer este contrato, la otra dice que no te pueden hacer este contrato de lo tuyo, pero sí podrían de cualquier otra especialidad. No sé si me explico.
> 
> ...




Hola

¿Pero todavía seguimos dando vueltas a la cabeza con esto?

Al lio... pues no, no te explicas bien, o no les has entendido bien, porque la de laboro omite o da por obvio un detalle.

Cita previa dice a grandes rasgos que no se ha de tener formación para el contrato a realizar.
Laboro dice que no se tenga un titulo requerido para formalizar un contrato en prácticas [para ese puesto de trabajo, no para cualquier trabajo] Y eso es lo que da por hecho laboro que a ti te impide llegar a una compresión lógica.
Pero si en vez de acudir a comentarios, acudes a las fuentes originales (Artículo 11.2.a) ET) comprobarás que pasa lo mismo: "_a) Se podrá celebrar con trabajadores mayores de dieciséis y menores de veinticinco años que carezcan de la cualificación profesional reconocida por el sistema de formación profesional para el empleo o del sistema educativo requerida para concertar un contrato en prácticas. "_ (Y se sobre entiende sin ningún lugar dudas, en ese puesto de trabajo) de ahí que el ejemplo de cita previa esté muy bien.

¿Te animas al final a demandar contra la desestimación del recurso?


----------



## atika (5 Jul 2016)

Donald Draper dijo:


> No sé si se habrá tratado ya, pero ¿a quíen hay que rezar o sacrificar en este país para no echar horas extra que nunca volverán ni se pagarán? ¿Se hace algo denunciando -a través de terceros, evidentemente- o perdemos el tiempo?



Uy... pues no se si entras en contradicción con el primer mandamiento: "Si solo vienes a llorar o a constatar que tienes un derecho que ya sabías que tenías, pero que no tienes los cojones para reclamar o denunciar, ahórrate la consulta y deja mi tiempo para alguien que si lo necesite."

Por cortesía voy a responderte, todo sea por el bien común. ¿A quién hay que rezar? A ti mismo, puesto que las horas extra salvo causa de fuerza mayor no son obligatorias, con lo cual solo tienes que decirle al jefe que no vas a hacer horas extra o tener cojones y hacer como hace servidor que a su hora abandona su puesto de trabajo y dice hasta mañana. Por hacer eso no te pueden sancionar ni hacer nada.

Respecto a que no se paguen las horas extra hay que saber ciertas cosas:

Las horas extra se abonan a la cantidad que diga tu convenio, en caso de no decir nada se abonarán como mínimo igual que una hora normal.

El número máximo de horas extra a realizar en un año será de 80.

Estos y otros detalles puedes encontralos aquí: Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Guía Laboral - Jornada laboral. Permisos y vacaciones


Ahora que conoces esos detalles lo ideal es que presentases demanda de reclamación de cantidad o inspección de trabajo. Lo ideal para ti es que tú presentes esa demanda o inspección laboral porque adquirirías garantía de indemnidad. Si no lo quieres hacer tu porque tienes miedo que lo haga tu sindicato por ti o el comité de empresa.

Habrías de solicitar el abono de las horas extra realizadas y su cotización respectiva a la seguridad social (El cómo probar la efectiva realización de esas horas extra corre de tu cuenta).

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Jul 2016)

Os diré que estos meses la inspección está en una campaña pidiendo el registro diario de jornada en contratos a tiempo completo, no solo los de tiempo parcial como hasta ahora.


----------



## Mitsou (5 Jul 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Os diré que estos meses la inspección está en una campaña pidiendo el registro diario de jornada en contratos a tiempo completo, no solo los de tiempo parcial como hasta ahora.



Que es eso del registro diario de jornada? Porque suena a fichajes de entrada y salida y eso en la privada va a ser que no salvo en cuatro sitios contados


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Jul 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Que es eso del registro diario de jornada? Porque suena a fichajes de entrada y salida y eso en la privada va a ser que no salvo en cuatro sitios contados



Pues sí, sistemas de fichaje, o registros diarios en papel...

Cómo justificar el horario laboral ante la inspección de trabajo | Infoautónomos


----------



## atika (7 Jul 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> El aviso de baja voluntaria tiene que ser con quince días de antelación, por ejemplo el 15 de Julio aviso por escrito que el 30 de Julio ceso voluntariamente mi relación con la empresa.
> 
> En la nueva empresa empezaré a trabajar el 1 de Agosto, mi duda es si puedo firmar el contrato con la misma empresa el 14 de Julio con fecha de comienzo del 1 de Agosto claro.
> 
> ...






Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola:Ya encontré los datos que quería.
> 
> Pero por ir por partes: 1º Si, si se puede firmar, como bien deduces de mi comentario.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitsou (12 Jul 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pues sí, sistemas de fichaje, o registros diarios en papel...
> 
> Cómo justificar el horario laboral ante la inspección de trabajo | Infoautónomos



Pues no conozco un solo sitio donde se haga, si de verdad se pusieran en serio con eso empuran al 99% de las empresas


----------



## atika (14 Jul 2016)

Bueno: Cierro el chiringuito que me voy de vacaciones. Mañana último día. Si no a esperar hasta agosto. El hilo sigue abierto para preguntas por si alguien quiere responder pero yo no lo haré.
Un saludo a todos y que paséis un buen verano.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Jul 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Pues no conozco un solo sitio donde se haga, si de verdad se pusieran en serio con eso empuran al 99% de las empresas



La Inspección de Trabajo se pone seria con las horas extras | Economía | Cinco Días

La Inspección de Trabajo se pone seria con las horas extras

Los inspectores exigen a las empresas que registren la jornada diaria de sus trabajadores, tras dos sentencias de la Audiencia Nacional que así lo reclaman
Los expertos alertan de la complicación técnica y económica de establecer sistemas para que los trabajadores 'fichen'.

Los controles del empleo a tiempo parcial sublevan a las empresas

El inicio de la recuperación de la creación de empleo en España ha llevado aparejada una nueva burbuja. La de las horas extras, especialmente en los contratos que no llegan a jornada completa. El empleo a tiempo parcial ha pasado de representar unas cifras muy bajas, que motivaron una reforma que flexibilizó la modalidad, a registrar una eclosión que ha llevado a que uno de cada tres contratos nuevos sean a media jornada.

El éxito de los contratos a tiempo parcial y la existencia de un alto número de horas extras no retribuidas (53% del total) ha llamado la atención de los sindicatos, que llevan meses denunciando fraudes con prolongaciones de jornada; a la justicia, que ha fijado una nueva jurisprudencia más dura; y, finalmente, a la Inspección de Trabajo, que ha movido ficha y ha enviado a sus efectivos a llevar a cabo una redada en las empresas. A pesar de que se había anunciado la puesta en marcha de esta razia, la llegada de los inspectores ha pillado por sorpresa a muchas compañías, que se han rebelado contra unas exigencias que consideran inviables de cumplir en las pymes.


----------



## Zetaperro (18 Jul 2016)

El Viernes sin previo aviso me sancionaron con un despido por "No ajustarme al sistema de trabajo", efectivo ese mismo día. La empresa me ha pagado el finiquito (mes actual, vacaciones y pagas extras) y me ha dicho que la indemnización por despido improcedente me la pagaran en el acto de conciliación.

Ahora bien, tengo derecho a que me paguen los 15 días de preaviso que no me han dado o como alude la empresa al ser un "despido improcedente" no tengo derecho? Llevaba más de 4 años en la empresa.

Yo entiendo que los despidos son objetivos o disciplinarios. Solo en el caso del disciplinario no hay preaviso, pero el motivo que dan a mi no me parece que sea un tema de disciplina.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Jul 2016)

Zetaperro dijo:


> El Viernes sin previo aviso me sancionaron con un despido por "No ajustarme al sistema de trabajo", efectivo ese mismo día. La empresa me ha pagado el finiquito (mes actual, vacaciones y pagas extras) y me ha dicho que la indemnización por despido improcedente me la pagaran en el acto de conciliación.
> 
> Ahora bien, tengo derecho a que me paguen los 15 días de preaviso que no me han dado o como alude la empresa al ser un "despido improcedente" no tengo derecho? Llevaba más de 4 años en la empresa.
> 
> Yo entiendo que los despidos son objetivos o disciplinarios. Solo en el caso del disciplinario no hay preaviso, pero el motivo que dan a mi no me parece que sea un tema de disciplina.



Has dicho "sancionaron con un despido"... eso es disciplinario y no lleva preaviso. Efectivamente en conciliación te darán la indemnización de 33 días por año (y si tienes antigüedad anterior a febrero 2012, calculando 45 en el período previo), básicamente para que esté exenta de IRPF para ti.


----------



## Antonio Rivallo_borrado (20 Jul 2016)

Zetaperro dijo:


> El Viernes sin previo aviso me sancionaron con un despido por "No ajustarme al sistema de trabajo", efectivo ese mismo día. La empresa me ha pagado el finiquito (mes actual, vacaciones y pagas extras) y me ha dicho que la indemnización por despido improcedente me la pagaran en el acto de conciliación.
> 
> Ahora bien, tengo derecho a que me paguen los 15 días de preaviso que no me han dado o como alude la empresa al ser un "despido improcedente" no tengo derecho? Llevaba más de 4 años en la empresa.
> 
> Yo entiendo que los despidos son objetivos o disciplinarios. Solo en el caso del disciplinario no hay preaviso, pero el motivo que dan a mi no me parece que sea un tema de disciplina.



Hombre, despues de 4 años, alegar que no te ajustas al sistema de trabajo ,muy objetivo no parece, deberían demostrar que cambios han hecho en el proceso de trabajo y que acciones formativas han emprendido al respecto de los mismos; como imagino que es una mera excusa y te han largado antes de que te vayas de vacaciones para no tener que cotizar por tí.

La conciliación no sirve absolutamente para nada; evitemente te tienen que dar la indemnización íntegra que te corresponda (no te hacen ningún favor); y si tienes dinero y tiempo podrías llevarles a juicio por listos.


----------



## --- (26 Jul 2016)

tengo una consulta a ver si alguien puede darme luz:

tengo que pagar a un empleado unos 12 mil euros, el concepto es un bonus, el problema esta en que ese bonus ha salido de repente y no he cotizado por el en los 6 meses pasados. Por tanto he bajarado la posibilidad de dividirlo en 12 meses, es decir reflejarlo en la nomina de julio a julio, pero que pasa si le pago la totalidad ya??? el banco le puede decir algo a hacienda y a la SS???

el tema de que se haga autonomo esta descartado, me interesa que el trabajador sea beneficiado no perjudicado y estuve haciendo una simulacion de la renta y entre el iva que tenia que pagar y dicha simulacion salia igual que si se lo metia en nomina


----------



## PBA (27 Jul 2016)

Hola mi duda es que pasa cuando un empleado se pone enfermo sin tener 180 dias cotizados de los ultimos 5. Cobra algo el empleado? tiene que pagar la empresa la cuota de la ss si esta mas de 15 dias?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Jul 2016)

PBA dijo:


> Hola mi duda es que pasa cuando un empleado se pone enfermo sin tener 180 dias cotizados de los ultimos 5. Cobra algo el empleado? tiene que pagar la empresa la cuota de la ss si esta mas de 15 dias?



Depende de lo que diga el convenio, pero en general no cobra (ni el complemento IT que paga la empresa).

La empresa sigue cotizando durante el período de baja médica, desde el primer día hasta el último (salvo que agote el período máximo de IT, 365 días prorrogables por 180).

---------- Post added 27-jul-2016 at 13:07 ----------




arguimaño dijo:


> tengo una consulta a ver si alguien puede darme luz:
> 
> tengo que pagar a un empleado unos 12 mil euros, el concepto es un bonus, el problema esta en que ese bonus ha salido de repente y no he cotizado por el en los 6 meses pasados. Por tanto he bajarado la posibilidad de dividirlo en 12 meses, es decir reflejarlo en la nomina de julio a julio, pero que pasa si le pago la totalidad ya??? el banco le puede decir algo a hacienda y a la SS???
> 
> el tema de que se haga autonomo esta descartado, me interesa que el trabajador sea beneficiado no perjudicado y estuve haciendo una simulacion de la renta y entre el iva que tenia que pagar y dicha simulacion salia igual que si se lo metia en nomina



Se lo puedes pagar ya, documéntalo con el trabajador. Debe hacerse la debida cotización y retención de IRPF (regularizando el anual que le toque).

Sobre el método de cotización, lo más confuso, es lo que tienes que analizar. Aquí puedes leer una discusión entre profesionales sobre el método ("a futuro", o prorrateado en el año natural, etc.):
Cotización bonus


----------



## urisamir (30 Jul 2016)

Una de primero de foro.

En cuanto está ahora el preaviso que hay que dar a la empresa antes de irse? 15 días? Un mes para ir de buenas, teniendo cargo de responsabilidad? Por escrito al responsable directo? a RRHH directo (me encantaría by-pasear al jefe, la verdad).

Gracias, conforeros.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 Jul 2016)

urisamir dijo:


> Una de primero de foro.
> 
> En cuanto está ahora el preaviso que hay que dar a la empresa antes de irse? 15 días? Un mes para ir de buenas, teniendo cargo de responsabilidad? Por escrito al responsable directo? a RRHH directo (me encantaría by-pasear al jefe, la verdad).
> 
> Gracias, conforeros.



Preaviso por dimisión: el que indique el convenio colectivo que se aplique.


----------



## atika (4 Ago 2016)

Zetaperro dijo:


> El Viernes sin previo aviso me sancionaron con un despido por "No ajustarme al sistema de trabajo", efectivo ese mismo día. La empresa me ha pagado el finiquito (mes actual, vacaciones y pagas extras) y me ha dicho que la indemnización por despido improcedente me la pagaran en el acto de conciliación.
> 
> Ahora bien, tengo derecho a que me paguen los 15 días de preaviso que no me han dado o como alude la empresa al ser un "despido improcedente" no tengo derecho? Llevaba más de 4 años en la empresa.
> 
> Yo entiendo que los despidos son objetivos o disciplinarios. Solo en el caso del disciplinario no hay preaviso, pero el motivo que dan a mi no me parece que sea un tema de disciplina.



Hola a todos: pues ya he vuelto de vacaciones... 

No tienes derecho a preaviso; La empresa visto lo que pones parece seria y se está portando bien contigo.

Mira la diferencia entre despidos: (Voy a tomar los 4 años como tiempo de estancia en al empresa)

La indemnización en el despido objetivo son 20 días por año. 
La indemnización en el despido improcedente son 45/33 (a partir de 12 de febrero de 2012 son 33 redondeándose los meses al alza)

Entonces tenemos que:
OBJETIVO IMPROCEDENTE
2013.......20................33
2014.......20................33
2015.......20................33
2016.......20................33
total.......80...............132

Ahora 132 días de indemnización del despido improcedente menos los 15 días del despido objetivo que según tú estas perdiendo = 117.

Y un detalle: No le sumo 15 días al despido objetivo, porque te los pagan en salario, si no el despido no sería objetivo, sino improcedente por falta de forma.

Con lo que la indemnización por despido improcedente es muy superior a la del despido objetivo aunque te pagasen los 15 días que tú reclamas.

Por ello, si aun siendo un despido objetivo la empresa te diera de de motu propio el disciplinario: ¡Cógelo y corre! Si quiere pagar de más ¿Quién eres tú para no coger el dinero?
Serías el primer trabajador que voluntariamente abarata su despido ::


----------



## atika (5 Ago 2016)

arguimaño dijo:


> tengo una consulta a ver si alguien puede darme luz:
> 
> tengo que pagar a un empleado unos 12 mil euros, el concepto es un bonus, el problema esta en que ese bonus ha salido de repente y no he cotizado por el en los 6 meses pasados. Por tanto he bajarado la posibilidad de dividirlo en 12 meses, es decir reflejarlo en la nomina de julio a julio, pero que pasa si le pago la totalidad ya??? el banco le puede decir algo a hacienda y a la SS???
> 
> el tema de que se haga autonomo esta descartado, me interesa que el trabajador sea beneficiado no perjudicado y estuve haciendo una simulacion de la renta y entre el iva que tenia que pagar y dicha simulacion salia igual que si se lo metia en nomina



Eso es más derecho fiscal que laboral así que yo personalmente no voy a poder ayudarte. Pero no entiendo cuál es el obstáculo, méteselo en nómina, haz la retención correspondiente y listo.


----------



## PBA (6 Ago 2016)

Una duda que tengo es si los 180 días cotizados dentro de los últimos 5 años para cobrar la bajatienen que ser a jornada completa o sirve también parcial de media jornada


----------



## usya23 (10 Ago 2016)

Trabajo en una empresa que pertenece a un grupo de empresas. En mi contrato figura que soy trabajador de la empresa "A" pero en la práctica trabajo para la empresa "A" y la empresa "B" a la vez. En mi nómina aparece como pagador la empresa "A" y no cobro nada de la empresa "B". ¿Podría ser un caso de cesión ilegal de trabajadores? ¿Se le puede reclamar algo a la empresa?


----------



## atika (11 Ago 2016)

PBA dijo:


> Una duda que tengo es si los 180 días cotizados dentro de los últimos 5 años para cobrar la bajatienen que ser a jornada completa o sirve también parcial de media jornada



mira lo que dice la página oficial del ministerio: 

En el caso de trabajadores contratados a tiempo parcial:

Para acreditar el período mínimo de cotización exigido, se aplicarán, a partir de 04-08-2013, las reglas establecidas en el Real Decreto-ley 11/2013, de 2 de agosto, calculándose el coeficiente global de parcialidad sobre los últimos 5 años. 

Y las reglas son:

En el caso de los trabajadores contratados a tiempo parcial:

A partir de 04-08-2013, para acreditar los períodos de cotización necesarios para causar derecho a la prestación, se aplicarán las siguientes reglas:

Se tendrán en cuenta los distintos períodos durante los cuales el trabajador haya permanecido en alta con un contrato a tiempo parcial, cualquiera que sea la duración de la jornada realizada en cada uno de ellos.

A tal efecto, el coeficiente de parcialidad, que viene determinado por el porcentaje de la jornada realizada a tiempo parcial respecto de la jornada realizada por un trabajador a tiempo completo comparable, se aplicará sobre el período de alta con contrato a tiempo parcial, siendo el resultado el número de días que se considerarán efectivamente cotizados en cada período.

Al número de días que resulten se le sumarán, en su caso, los días cotizados a tiempo completo, siendo el resultado el total de días de cotización acreditados computables para el acceso a las prestaciones.
Una vez determinado el número de días de cotización acreditados, se procederá a calcular el coeficiente global de parcialidad, siendo este el porcentaje que representa el número de días trabajados y acreditados como cotizados, de acuerdo con lo establecido en la letra a) anterior, sobre el total de días en alta a lo largo de toda la vida laboral del trabajador.
El período mínimo de cotización exigido a los trabajadores a tiempo parcial para cada una de las prestaciones económicas que lo tengan establecido, será el resultado de aplicar al período regulado con carácter general el coeficiente global de parcialidad a que se refiere la letra b).

En los supuestos en que, a efectos del acceso a la correspondiente prestación económica, se exija que parte o la totalidad del período mínimo de cotización exigido esté comprendido en un plazo de tiempo determinado, el coeficiente global de parcialidad se aplicará para fijar el período de cotización exigible. El espacio temporal en el que habrá de estar comprendido el período exigible será, en todo caso, el establecido con carácter general para la respectiva prestación.

Lo dispuesto en los párrafos anteriores será aplicable, igualmente, a aquellas prestaciones de la Seguridad Social que con anterioridad al 04-08-2013 hubiesen sido denegadas por no acreditar el período mínimo de cotización exigido en su caso. En el supuesto de cumplirse el período mínimo exigido con arreglo a la nueva regulación, el hecho causante se entenderá producido en la fecha originaria, sin perjuicio de que los efectos económicos del reconocimiento tengan una retroactividad máxima de 3 meses desde la nueva solicitud, con el límite en todo caso del día 04-08-2013.

Excepcionalmente, todas aquellas prestaciones cuya solicitud se encuentre en trámite el 04-08-2013, se regirán por lo dispuesto en la Ley 1/2014, de 28 de febrero, para la protección de los trabajadores a tiempo parcial y otras medidas urgentes en el orden económico y social, y su reconocimiento tendrá efectos desde el hecho causante de la respectiva prestación.

A estos efectos, cuando se trate de trabajadores incluidos en el Sistema especial para empleados de hogar, desde 2012 hasta 2018, las horas efectivamente trabajadas en el mismo se determinarán en función de las bases de cotización a que se refieren la disposición transitoria 16ª de la LGSS, divididas por el importe fijado para la base mínima horaria del Régimen General por la LPGE para cada uno de dichos ejercicios.


Así que, la respuesta es SI, si cuentan los contratos a tiempo parcial, pero con esos requisitos.

Un saludo. Atika.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (11 Ago 2016)

Hola atika

Si tienes más de 44 años y medio cotizados, pero aun te quedan varios años para llegar a los 65 años de edad (jubilación oficial), ¿es indiferente a qué edad te prejubiles, si a los 58, 61, etc. teniendo el cuenta que ya ha cotizado "lo máximo"?

Porque si no me he informado mal, una vez superas los 44 años y medio cotizados, entras dentro del bloque donde te "quitan" el 6,5% mensual para siempre si decides prejubilarte.

¿Qué puedes contar al respecto? (Si necesitas algún dato más se lo doy encantado).

Gracias.


----------



## atika (17 Ago 2016)

usya23 dijo:


> Trabajo en una empresa que pertenece a un grupo de empresas. En mi contrato figura que soy trabajador de la empresa "A" pero en la práctica trabajo para la empresa "A" y la empresa "B" a la vez. En mi nómina aparece como pagador la empresa "A" y no cobro nada de la empresa "B". ¿Podría ser un caso de cesión ilegal de trabajadores? ¿Se le puede reclamar algo a la empresa?



Hola:

Lo primero, hay que ver si las empresas son del mismo dueño. Si las empresas pertenecen al miso grupo de accionistas, lo más probable es que se trate de un grupo de empresas y eso te viene muy bien para dificultar que te puedan imputar un despido objetivo.

En principio parece que existe cesión ilegal de los trabajadores, de ser así si no tuvieses un contrato indefinido podrías reclamarle el mismo, podrías también hacer que el juez declare que trabajes para la empresa cedida y sea esta la que se encargue de todo... Depende de muchos factores con lo que no voy a poder darte una respuesta cerrada.

El único consejo que te puedo dar es que acumules pruebas al respecto de saber en qué empresa estas trabajando realmente para, llegado el momento demandar por despido improcedente.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (19 Ago 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


> Hola atika
> 
> Si tienes más de 44 años y medio cotizados, pero aun te quedan varios años para llegar a los 65 años de edad (jubilación oficial), ¿es indiferente a qué edad te prejubiles, si a los 58, 61, etc. teniendo el cuenta que ya ha cotizado "lo máximo"?
> 
> ...



hola, no se exactamente darte una respuesta concreta, pero creo que voy a poder responder tu pregunta.
Aquí:
Login
tienes el simulador de pensiones de la seguridad social.
Para el cálculo emplea todos tus datos pasados y efectúa una ficción con tu base reguladora pensando que va a permanecer igual pero aumentando el ipc hasta la fecha exacta de tu jubilación.
En el supuesto puedes cambiar las fechas de la jubilación y te expresa la fecha más temprana a la que te puedes jubilar, así que mejor que con porcentajes y demás milongas, puedes ver en € contantes y sonantes lo que te van a penalizar si te jubilas antes.

Se que no es una respuesta jurídica pero creo que responderá tus dudas.

Un saludo


----------



## atika (29 Ago 2016)

police dijo:


> Tengo una duda que no se si me puedes responder.
> 
> Los famosos atrasos los tienen que pagar obligatoriamente o son voluntarios para la empresa?
> 
> ...



¿Puedes explicar un poco más la pregunta por favor?


----------



## atika (29 Ago 2016)

police dijo:


> Pues si son obligatorios por parte de la empresa, en la de un amigo se los pagaron a unos y otros no.
> 
> gracias.



voy a resumir a ver si he entendido bien:
A tu colega le deben dinero (No se si por hacer horas extra o por salario ordinario, o por una subida salarial retroactiva por convenio) (estaría bien saberlo)
Y resulta que en una empresa esa deuda a unos trabajadores se la pagan y a otros no ¿es eso lo que quieres preguntar?

Mañana te respondo si puedo. Si no es mañana será otro día, pero tranqui que no me olvido y para reclamar cantidades el plazo es de un año. Así que sin problemas.


----------



## atika (30 Ago 2016)

police dijo:


> La pregunta más concreta Atika sería la siguiente :
> 
> Te puede la empresa castigar sin los atrasos? Digamos por ser conflictivo? No digo que sea legal digo si lo puede hacer.
> 
> Y si serían creo subidas retroactivas de convenio.



Hola:
Como ha podido comprobar, por poder puede, otra cosa es que sea legal: que no lo es.
Es una canallada por la empresa y tiene varias opciones aunque yo recomiendo esta vía de actuación:
- 1º Reclamación por escrito a la empresa reclamándole las cantidades adeudadas. Recuerda que hay un año para reclamarlas, si no prescriben.
- 2º Inspección de trabajo por reclamación de salarios con la previsión del artículo 29.3 ET, que viene a decir que los salarios adeudados conllevan un 10% de interés (mora salarial)

Cabría la posterior demanda por reclamación de cantidad en el juzgado, pero no vas a llegar ahí porque el impago de salarios es falta muy grave en la LISOS (ley de infracciones y sanciones del orden social) con lo que el palo puede ser morrocotudo, y una sanción por reincidencia (una segunda inspección de trabajo) puede irse a las estrellas.

Ahora bien ¿Se atreverá tu amigo a reclamar sus derechos?

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (1 Sep 2016)

Lo he leído en otro hilo, pero la pregunta me pareció correcta:

¿Puede la empresa someterme a un control para detectar drogas u otras sustancias?

El Tribunal Constitucional en su actual jurisprudencia, entiende que en estos casos se produce vulneración al derecho fundamental a la intimidad, ello porque:

- Son datos sensibles.
- No informa al trabajador.
- No solicita su consentimiento.
- No está justificado.

Es decir, los análisis y pruebas médicas solo pueden emplearse bajo conocimiento previo y autorización del trabajador para la vigilancia de la salud. Llegaría el caso más extremo a ser obligatoria cuando sea imprescindible para comprobar:

- Los efectos de las condiciones de trabajo sobre los propios trabajadores.
- Para comprobar si es estado de salud es un peligro para el propio trabajador, sus compañeros o terceres relacionados con la empresa.

Pero, y resumiendo, no se pueden hacer pruebas médicas sorpresa para ver a qué trabajador se despide por ir drogado, si el trabajador no da previamente su consentimiento. Ojo, esto no quita que si estas borracho como una cuba y tienes que manejar la grúa te despidan por no poder hacerlo y te impidan acceder a tu puesto de trabajo por tu propia seguridad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Zarpín (6 Sep 2016)

Estupendo trabajo atika.
A ver si podrias decirme en que casos puede un empleado pedir la rescisión de contrato por incumplimiento por parte del empresario. Lo que mas suele aparecer son casos en los que hay reiterados impagos por parte de la empresa. Pero, ¿se puede pedir en caso de otros incumplimientos del convenio, o del estatuto de los trabajadores?.
Gracias por toda la ayuda que estas prestando a todos desde aquí.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (7 Sep 2016)

Buenos dias Atika.

Sobre el tema que a comentado el forero anterior, de los impagos, lei el otro dia, que las horas extra tambien entran, ¿pero hay un minimo de horas debidas o no compensadas?

Tengo que mirarlo, el numero de horas debidas, pero la empresa con la que estoy ahora no paga ninguna, y me debe desde octubre pasado, pero como no nos dieron toda la jornada laboral establecida por convenio, lo compensaban con las horas extra(Se que es ilegal, ya que son ellos los que me tienen que dar trabajo, y sino, es problema suyo, y pagarme el salario mensual), pero ya llevo varios meses que hago horas, pero no me las pagan.

Un saludo.

No me pagan las horas extra | Laboroteca


----------



## green_IT (7 Sep 2016)

Consulta sobre contratos fin de obra...

¿Se puede rescindir el contrato fin de obra, sin preaviso por parte de la empresa?

Me explico, a una compañera, la han despedido sin previo aviso y sin motivo aparente, alegando que la obra se había acabado, aunque evidentemente no es así, pues otros 10 compañeros seguimos trabajando, y han contratado a otra persona recientemente para sustituirla.

Tememos que ocurra lo mismo con alguno de nosotros.

Y nosotros, en cambio, si queremos rescindir el contrato, tenemos que realizar un preaviso de 1 mes, dado que lo hemos firmado así en unas cláusulas especiales, de nuestros contratos.

Si, por lo que fuese, nos despidiesen a alguno de nosotros ¿cómo debemos actuar ante esa situación?¿debemos firmar el finiquito?¿avisar al abogado antes de firmar nada?

Gracias crack


----------



## Creopatra (7 Sep 2016)

green_IT dijo:


> Consulta sobre contratos fin de obra...
> 
> ¿Se puede rescindir el contrato fin de obra, sin preaviso por parte de la empresa?
> 
> ...




1) Poder se puede hacer todo o casi todo, otra cosa es que sea gratis o no para el empresario. 

2) Hablas de rescindir y luego de despedir, esto deberías aclararlo. 

El contrato por obra o servicio (suponiendo que esta exista y no sea un contrato en fraude) termina cuando finaliza la obra o servicio que se especifica en el contrato. *A salvo lo que ponga el convenio* que desconozco cuál es:

•	Finalizada la obra el empresario deberá comunicar el fin de la misma y abonar la *indemnización de 12 días por año *trabajado (o la parte proporcional). *Es un supuesto de extinción por fin de obra y no un despido siempre que la obra terminara realmente*. Sólo si el contrato tiene una duración superior a 1 año se impone la obligación de preavisar la extinción con 15 días de antelación y si el empresario no cumple este plazo pues debe abonar tantos días de salario como días de preaviso incumplidos. Esto es lo que dice la ley, luego el convenio puede concretar preavisos y mejorar las condiciones. El contrato no puede ir más allá del convenio para empeorar si para mejorar.

•	*Si la obra no acabó como dices y le comunicaron “extinción del contrato por fin de obra” *(abonándole la indemnización de 12 días por año) *se considera despido improcedente *(aunque también puede ser nulo), *por lo que debe demandar por despido improcedente y la indemnización ya sería de 33 días por año* (entiendo que el contrato es posterior a febrero 2012, reforma laboral). También puede ser nulo si es discriminatorio o en caso de que tengan por motivo algún permiso, reducción de jornada o excedencia relacionado con la maternidad o paternidad, en cuyo caso si fuera nulo la sentencia sólo puede condenar a readmisión con abono de salarios dejaros de percibir desde extinción.

3) *La cláusula habría que analizar si es abusiva o no,* los términos en que está redactada, lo que dice el convenio, etc. Si fura abusiva se tiene por no puesta. Como ignoro el convenio aplicable poco más que decir.

4) Si tienes un contrato por obra (o cualquier otro contrato) y te despiden pues tienes *dos opciones*, *no firmar el finiquito *con lo cual la empresa no te abonará nada o *firmar el finiquito y poner “no conforme” junto a tu firma y fecha en que lo firmas*. Si no estás de acuerdo con el mismo, después de revisar lo que te liquidan, pues reclamación de cantidad. 

OJO no confundas finiquito con carta de despido o “comunicación de extinción de contrato de obra” son cosas distintas, si bien muchas empresas son chapuceras y lo hacen todo en el mismo documento. Si no estás de acuerdo con la extinción siempre puedes impugnar la extinción, eso aunque el finiquito esté bien (el finiquito incluirá el salario devengado hasta la fecha de extinción, las vacaciones pendientes, la parte proporcional de la extras devengadas si no están prorrateadas, y cualquier otra cantidad que la empresa te deba).

Mucho más con los datos que das es complicado añadir, sobre todo mira el convenio aplicable pues éste puede mejorar (nunca empeorar) las condiciones legales.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 18:37 ----------




Zarpín dijo:


> Estupendo trabajo atika.
> A ver si podrias decirme en que casos puede un empleado pedir la rescisión de contrato por incumplimiento por parte del empresario. Lo que mas suele aparecer son casos en los que hay reiterados impagos por parte de la empresa. Pero, ¿se puede pedir en caso de otros incumplimientos del convenio, o del estatuto de los trabajadores?.
> Gracias por toda la ayuda que estas prestando a todos desde aquí.



No soy atika, pero si te vale...

1) Los supuestos en que se puede pedir la extinción del contrato por incumplimiento contractual del empresario con derecho a la indemnización por despido improcedente son los del artículo 50 ET (que ahora te copio y pego) . Dices bien "pedir" y entiendo que sabes que se debe solicitar judicialmente y sólo cuando hay sentencia firme se extingue el contrato, mientras debes en principio seguir trabajando. Ahora bien, la ley prevé que en la demanda se pida como medidas provisionales que el juez antes de entrar a conocer te exima de trabajar, eso si tienes que acreditar que estás en alguna situación que contempla la ley (cuando es tema de acoso lo conceden, si es por impago de salarios debe existir cierta entidad, etc.).

ART. 50 ET:
1. *Serán causas justas *para que el trabajador pueda solicitar la extinción del contrato:

a) Las *modificaciones sustanciales en las condiciones de trabajo llevadas a cabo sin respetar lo previsto en el artículo 41 y que redunden en menoscabo de la dignidad del trabajador*.
Una modificación sin sujetarse al procedimiento legal que es distinto según tengan carácter individual o colectiva y a mayores de eso deben redundar...(los dos requisitos tienen que concurrir).

b) *La falta de pago o retrasos continuados en el abono del salario pactado*.

c) *Cualquier otro incumplimiento grave de sus obligaciones por parte del empresario*, *salvo los supuestos de fuerza mayor*, así como *la negativa del mismo a reintegrar al trabajador en sus anteriores condiciones de trabajo en los supuestos previstos en los artículos 40 y 41, cuando una sentencia judicial haya declarado los mismos injustific*ados.
Aquí en la letra c) hay 2 supuestos incumplimiento grave de cualquier obligación del empresario (que son unas cuantas pero también habrá que acreditar la gravedad y no es tan fácil) y el otro supuesto es cuanto hubo una modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo o movilidad geográfica, acataste la decisión pero no estabas de acuerdo y la impugnaste y el juez la declara injustificada condenando a la empresa a reponerte en tus anteriores condiciones, si la empresa no cumple puedes solicitar la extinción por esta vía con derecho a la misma indemnización que la prevista para el despido improcedente.

2. En tales casos, el trabajador tendrá derecho a las indemnizaciones señaladas para el despido improcedente.

Luego al margen de lo anterior que entiendo que es a lo que te refieres hay dos supuestos en que puedes OPTAR por rescindir el contrato tu directamente sin necesidad de acudir a vía judicial con derecho a indemnización eso si menor que la del despido improcedente:

a) En caso de modificación SUSTANCIAL de condiciones de trabajo, con derecho a 20 días de salario por año y un máximo de 9 mensualidades.

b) En caso de traslado en los términos del art. 40 ET, con derecho a indemnización de 20 días y máximo 12 mensualidades.

Y si tu relación laboral es común (no especial) pues supongo que te referirías a alguno de los supuestos que te expongo.


----------



## Zarpín (7 Sep 2016)

Y en estos casos que parecen ser faltas graves por parte del empresario, ¿se podría llegar a rescindir el contrato? Con la indemnización equivalente a despido improcedente me refiero.
D) LA TRANSGRESION DE LOS DERECHOS DE LOS TRABAJADORES EN MATERIA DE JORNADA, DESCANSO, VACACIONES, LICENCIAS Y, EN GENERAL, DEL TIEMPO DE TRABAJO, LEGAL O CONVENCIONALMENTE ESTABLECIDO, ASI COMO LA VULNERACION DE LOS LIMITES LEGALES O CONVENCIONALMENTE ESTABLECIDOS EN MATERIA DE HORAS EXTRAORDINARIAS. Y el no pago ni compensación de ningún tipo de esas horas extraordinarias, por ejemplo.
Gracias.


----------



## green_IT (8 Sep 2016)

Creo, si no me equivoco, que la empresa (alquiler de vehículos) no tiene convenio colectivo, al menos no en Canarias, ya que trabaja como franquicia de la misma, y la "nacional" sí tiene uno propio.


----------



## green_IT (8 Sep 2016)

Creopatra dijo:


> 1) Poder se puede hacer todo o casi todo, otra cosa es que sea gratis o no para el empresario.
> 
> 2) Hablas de rescindir y luego de despedir, esto deberías aclararlo.
> 
> ...






Lo que dice la cláusula de preaviso es lo siguiente:

"El sr.XXXXXXXX XXXX se obliga a preavisar a la empresa con una antelación de al menos un mes en los supuesto de extinción de su contrato de trabajo por baja voluntaria."

Es decir, que si me quiero pirar tengo que avisar sí o sí a la empresa con un mes de antelación ¿no?

Lo digo, más que nada, porque mañana tengo una entrevista de trabajo, de un puesto en el que me prometen mayor estabilidad y contrato indefinido (no fin de obra como estoy ahora...), con mejor sueldo y probablemente mejores condiciones.

¿Qué les tengo que decir? ¿Que tienen que esperar un mes?:ouch:


----------



## Creopatra (8 Sep 2016)

green_IT dijo:


> Lo que dice la cláusula de preaviso es lo siguiente:
> 
> "El sr.XXXXXXXX XXXX se obliga a preavisar a la empresa con una antelación de al menos un mes en los supuesto de extinción de su contrato de trabajo por baja voluntaria."
> 
> ...



Disculpa que no había visto tu mensaje.

Él preaviso de esa cláusula es por baja voluntaria nada tiene que ver con el preaviso de extinción de contratos temporales porque termine la causa que los justo que (la obra o servicio).

Él ET lo único que dice es que en caso de dimisión del trabajador debe mediar el preaviso que señalen los convenios colectivos o la costumbre del lugar. 

El tema está en lo que dice el convenio, en tu post anterior entiendo que te refieres a convenio de empresa, pero estoy segura que hay algún convenio nacional de sector o bien autonómico o provincial aplicable. Si hubiera de empresas habrá que ver si es aplicable a vuestro centro. Esto es fundamental, miraste si en el contrato indica algún código de convenio?? Arriba de todo o en cualquier cláusula que remita a lo que ponga el convenio?.

Si el convenio no pone nada del preaviso en concreto sino pone que en caso de incumplimiento se descontará al trabajador del finiquito el salario correspondiente a tantos días de preaviso incumplidos la empresa no puede descontarlo, si quiere puede reclamar judicialmente, pero no lo hará pues será más caro la reclamación que lo que puede ser. 
Si el convenio pone lo del descuento si puede descontarte, eso sí, tú puedes irte cuando quieras, el trabajo es voluntario.

Si tienes un trabajo que te interesa y tienes pensado aceptar te recomiendo una cosa que no comuniques que te vas mientras no tengas firmado el otro contrato. 

Mira lo del convenio y dime, así confirmamos si pueden descontarte algo por incumplir el preaviso y si el convenio pone menos preaviso en cuyo caso prevalece el convenio. Mira en contrato.


----------



## atika (9 Sep 2016)

Zarpín dijo:


> Estupendo trabajo atika.
> A ver si podrias decirme en que casos puede un empleado pedir la rescisión de contrato por incumplimiento por parte del empresario. Lo que mas suele aparecer son casos en los que hay reiterados impagos por parte de la empresa. Pero, ¿se puede pedir en caso de otros incumplimientos del convenio, o del estatuto de los trabajadores?.
> Gracias por toda la ayuda que estas prestando a todos desde aquí.





green_IT dijo:


> Consulta sobre contratos fin de obra...
> 
> ¿Se puede rescindir el contrato fin de obra, sin preaviso por parte de la empresa?
> 
> ...



Doy por respondidas vuestras preguntas y agradezco a creopatra su colaboración.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 13:40 ----------




Zarpín dijo:


> Y en estos casos que parecen ser faltas graves por parte del empresario, ¿se podría llegar a rescindir el contrato? Con la indemnización equivalente a despido improcedente me refiero.
> D) LA TRANSGRESION DE LOS DERECHOS DE LOS TRABAJADORES EN MATERIA DE JORNADA, DESCANSO, VACACIONES, LICENCIAS Y, EN GENERAL, DEL TIEMPO DE TRABAJO, LEGAL O CONVENCIONALMENTE ESTABLECIDO, ASI COMO LA VULNERACION DE LOS LIMITES LEGALES O CONVENCIONALMENTE ESTABLECIDOS EN MATERIA DE HORAS EXTRAORDINARIAS. Y el no pago ni compensación de ningún tipo de esas horas extraordinarias, por ejemplo.
> Gracias.



Si, podría llegar a rescindir el contrato, pero claro, te va a tocar lucharlo en los tribunales, porque imagínate la cara del empresario: Oye que me voy y págame la improcedencia... Y te va a decir de todo menos guapo, con lo que ya sabes: Al juzgado de cabeza. No he buscado jurisprudencia al respecto porque nunca he tenido un caso del art 50.ET. Antes de hacer nada directamente consulta con el abogado que te lo vaya a llevar.
Un saludo

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 13:53 ----------




kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenos dias Atika.
> 
> Sobre el tema que a comentado el forero anterior, de los impagos, lei el otro dia, que las horas extra tambien entran, ¿pero hay un minimo de horas debidas o no compensadas?
> 
> ...



No entiendo tu pregunta: ¿Qué quieres decir con que si hay un número de horas debidas o no compensadas?
Entendiendo esa pregunta como si por ejemplo tienen que deberte una cantidad mínima de horas para poder reclamar, he de decirte que no, que no hay ningún número de horas o cantidades mínimas para reclamar. llegando al extremo si la empresa te debiese un euro de tu salario podrías reclamarlo e ir al juzgado y el juez estaría legalmente obligado a dictar sentencia.
Por lo demás el procedimiento que te recomiendo es el mismo que al otro forero: inspección por impago. Además hay una buena noticia en tu caso concreto: La inspección acaba de iniciar una campaña contra las horas extras impagadas o ilegales:
La Inspección de Trabajo inicia una campaña contra las horas extras
Así que estás en el mejor momento para denunciarlo.
Un saludo


----------



## Zarpín (9 Sep 2016)

Gracias por la respuesta.
Lo mío era simple curiosidad, y para saber si había algo que se me escapaba de esa ley.
Está bién saber que tienes cierto respaldo en caso de que la cosa se ponga dificil.

Solo imaginar que la cosa se sale de madre un día y uno explota... y meter a la empresa en ese fregado, tiene que ser "gracioso".


----------



## atika (9 Sep 2016)

Zarpín dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Lo mío era simple curiosidad, y para saber si había algo que se me escapaba de esa ley.
> Está bién saber que tienes cierto respaldo en caso de que la cosa se ponga dificil.
> 
> Solo imaginar que la cosa se sale de madre un día y uno explota... y meter a la empresa en ese fregado, tiene que ser "gracioso".



Bueno... Todo se soluciona con dinero


----------



## me-informo (13 Sep 2016)

*¿Cuándo se puede solicitar el paro o subsidios en el SEPE?*

Buenos días a todos,
Les expongo brevemente mis dudas haciendo una pequeña introducción de mi caso para exponerles mi situación actual, espero no sea demasiado largo pero es necesario explicarlo.

Finalizó mi contrato el pasado día 09-09-2016 y me han entregado la liquidación de la última nómina incluida la liquidación de todas las vacaciones pendientes y no disfrutadas. 

El tipo de contrato era a "tiempo parcial", el cual tengo cotizados 9 meses. Anteriormente estuve trabajando como autónomo aprox. 3 años, por tanto ese tiempo no lo cuento para solicitar en el SEPE.

Por el tipo de contrato y características de horas trabajadas, me informé de los requisitos necesarios y en mi caso particular el tipo de prestación que debo solicitar al SEPE es "subsidio por insuficiencia de cotización".

Para realizar estas gestiones me he apuntado como demandante de empleo y al solicitar el "subsidio por insuficiencia de cotización", la funcionaria de la administración me dice que debo esperar hasta el día 3 de octubre del mes siguiente, por tanto hasta esa fecha no puedo solicitar nada ya que la empresa me dio vacaciones retribuidas y no disfrutadas.

No termino de entender lo que me dice, ya que si mi contrato ha finalizado el día 09-09-2016 y se me han liquidado las vacaciones pendientes dentro de contrato ¿porqué me ponen vacaciones tomadas y no disfrutadas fuera de la fecha del cese de contrato? ¿Lo que dicen es correcto?

Tengo miedo de esperar hasta el día 03-10-2016 para solicitar el subsidio y que se pase la fecha de solicitud de 15 días desde la fecha de cese de contrato.

Si a alguien le ha ocurrido algo similar o tiene información al respecto, agradecería me compartan su experiencia frente a este caso o similar.
Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo y ayuda


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Sep 2016)

Es correcto lo que te han dicho. Los días pendientes de liquidación de vacaciones se cotizan a partir del último día del contrato.

http://www.sepe.es/contenidos/personas/prestaciones/pdf/hoja_informativa_subsidios.pdf


----------



## Creopatra (14 Sep 2016)

me-informo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> Les expongo brevemente mis dudas haciendo una pequeña introducción de mi caso para exponerles mi situación actual, espero no sea demasiado largo pero es necesario explicarlo.
> 
> Finalizó mi contrato el pasado día 09-09-2016 y me han entregado la liquidación de la última nómina incluida la liquidación de todas las vacaciones pendientes y no disfrutadas.
> ...



Como te dice antes otro forer@ es correcto. Las vacaciones que te liquidaron al finalizar el contrato deben cotizarse y esos días también se computan después para ver el periodo cotizado para el desempleo (y otras prestaciones en le futuro). 
Si quieres estar más seguro lo que puedes hacer es en la TGSS pedir tu vida laboral y ahí te aparecerá.
Si encuentras un trabajo antes genial para completar el periodo mínimo de cotización para la prestación contributiva pues el subsidio ya es una miseria y a tiempo parcial no te digo.


----------



## filibustero (19 Sep 2016)

Hola a tod@s;
Os pongo en antecedentes.

-Trabajo en un empresa de 1600 empleados ,desde hace 14 años," indefinido",desde el año 2010.
-Empresa Privada.
-Trabajo a turnos, M,T,N, fines de semana y festivos.
Desde hace 3 años, pedi una reducción de jornada ,por Conciliación vida laboral y familiar", del 50%.
En RRHH, me dicen que la reducción tiene que ser "EQUITATIVA", para la otra persona,es decir,en la medida de lo posible, mismo nº de M,T,N y FEstivos.
Así lo hago, entrego los 2 turnos.
Ahí va la pregunta;

Eso es así?Es legal?
Porque yo por mi parte ,me quitaría las T, que es cuando más problemas tengo.
Si quiero conciliar y ya que estoy perdiendo el 50% del sueldo,
¿No debería poder quitarme lo que necesito?.

El otro día me entere ,que una compñaera, se ha quitado las T(tardes),
claro ya se que me direís,es una empres privada y apechugas,aunque sea un "agravio comparativo".

Los sindicatos, no dicen nada, pasan de todo, mientras ellos están liberados se llevan el 100% del sueldo a casa.

Espero vuestras respuestas.

Gracias.


----------



## atika (19 Sep 2016)

filibustero dijo:


> Hola a tod@s;
> Os pongo en antecedentes.
> 
> -Trabajo en un empresa de 1600 empleados ,desde hace 14 años," indefinido",desde el año 2010.
> ...



En lo que está en rojo creo que te has expresado mal o bien no te entiendo porque ¿Qué tiene que ver otra persona con tu reducción de jornada?
Supongo que querrás decir que te dijeron que la reducción de jornada ha de ser en tu jornada de trabajo ordinaria, esto es que ha de ser en todos los días ¿me equivoco, o hay algo que falla? En cuanto me lo aclares te respondo.
Aclárame también si estás afiliado a algún sindicato (no hace falta que des nombres)
Gracias.


----------



## willock (19 Sep 2016)

*Conciliación*

hola: 

Lo primero decir que yo llevo 6 años conciliando en mi empresa y me ha pasado de todo, con denuncia de por medio, te comento algunas cosas:

primero, tu *no pides* la conciliación a la empresa, *le comunicas* que a partir de tal fecha ejerces tu derecho ala conciliación, siempre de acuerdo a lo marcado por la ley. ellos no tiene que concederte nada, es un derecho que tienes y punto. (esto es lo que mas me ha costado que en mi empresa entiendan) siempre que me mandaban cubrir un papelito que empezaba con:"solicitud de ...." yo se lo tachaba y le ponía encima"Comunicación de....". este derecho es como una baja por enfermedad, no se pide a al empresa ponerte de baja, le comunicas que estás de baja (siempre de acuerdo a lo que manda la legislación).

Segundo: hay montones de jurisprudencia al respecto, tu decides la jornada que haces (siempre dentro de ls marcado por la ley) es decir si te sale de las narices no hacer turnos de noches, o no hacer fiens de semana o ...pues los escoges y punto y la empresa no puede negarse.

Tercero: lo que diga el convenio, puede mejorar lo que marca la ley, pero en ningún caso, recortarte derechos, por mucho que lo firme sindicatos o pollas en vinagre.

Si necesitas alguna info mas, no dudes en consultar, que para eso estamos


----------



## filibustero (19 Sep 2016)

Hola;

Trabajo en Sanidad Privada, tengo turno rodado, Mañanas,Tardes y Noches.
Fines de semana y festivos.
Los fines de semana son de 12h.
Cuando solicito la reducción de jornada, por cuidado de hijos, me dicen que tiene que ser equitativa,con la otra persona.
Los mismos números de Mañanas,tardes noches, fines de semana y festivos, para la otra persona y para mi.
Entonces cada uno tiene un turno.
Eso no me soluciona mucho, ya que esta semana tengo 3 tardes de 15 a 22,y mi esposa trabaja esas 3 Tardes ,con lo cual no podemos hacernos cargo de nuestro hijo.
Tenemos que pedir ayuda.
Lo mismo me pasa cuando entro de Noche y mi esposa viene de trabajar de Tardes.
Los sindicatos no hacen nada y eso que somos 1600 trabajadores.
Si estoy sindicado(aunque no se por cuanto tiempo...)
He pensado en cogerme una excedencia, e irme a trabajar a la Sanidad Publica ,pero no me quiero ir .
Me podrían recolocar en otro servicio, vacantes hay, o adecuarme el turno....
Pero para ellos es más fácil así.
Muchas gracias,por VUESTRA atención.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2016 at 15:27 ----------

Las Mañanas son de 08-15
Las Tardes de 15-22
Las Noches de 22-08.
Los fines de semana son de 12h
de 08 a 20.
O de 20 a 08.


----------



## atika (19 Sep 2016)

willock dijo:


> hola:
> 
> Lo primero decir que yo llevo 6 años conciliando en mi empresa y me ha pasado de todo, con denuncia de por medio, te comento algunas cosas:
> 
> ...





filibustero dijo:


> Hola;
> 
> Trabajo en Sanidad Privada, tengo turno rodado, Mañanas,Tardes y Noches.
> Fines de semana y festivos.
> ...




Hola:
Os voy a contestar a los dos a la vez porque entiendo que pueden ir juntos.

Lo primero que hay que hacer es tener bien claro el artículo 37 del estatuto de los trabajadores, uno de los más largos por cierto.

5. Quien por razones de guarda legal tenga a su cuidado directo algún menor de doce años o una persona con discapacidad física, psíquica o sensorial, que no desempeñe una actividad retribuida, tendrá derecho a una reducción de la jornada de trabajo diaria, con la disminución proporcional del salario entre, al menos, un octavo y un máximo de la mitad de la duración de aquélla.
Tendrá el mismo derecho quien precise encargarse del cuidado directo de un familiar, hasta el segundo grado de consanguinidad o afinidad, que por razones de edad, accidente o enfermedad no pueda valerse por sí mismo, y que no desempeñe actividad retribuida.
El progenitor, adoptante o acogedor de carácter preadoptivo o permanente, tendrá derecho a una reducción de la jornada de trabajo, con la disminución proporcional del salario de, al menos, la mitad de la duración de aquélla, para el cuidado, durante la hospitalización y tratamiento continuado, del menor a su cargo afectado por cáncer (tumores malignos, melanomas y carcinomas), o por cualquier otra enfermedad grave, que implique un ingreso hospitalario de larga duración y requiera la necesidad de su cuidado directo, continuo y permanente, acreditado por el informe del Servicio Público de Salud u órgano administrativo santiario de la Comunidad Autónoma correspondiente y, como máximo, hasta que el menor cumpla los 18 años. Por convenio colectivo, se podrán establecer las condiciones y supuestos en los que esta reducción de jornada se podrá acumular en jornadas completas.
Las reducciones de jornada contempladas en el presente apartado constituyen un derecho individual de los trabajadores, hombres o mujeres. No obstante, si dos o más trabajadores de la misma empresa generasen este derecho por el mismo sujeto causante, el empresario podrá limitar su ejercicio simultáneo por razones justificadas de funcionamiento de la empresa.

6. La concreción horaria y la determinación del período de disfrute del permiso de lactancia y de la reducción de jornada, previstos en los apartados 4 y 5 de este artículo, corresponderán al trabajador, dentro de su jornada ordinaria. No obstante, los convenios colectivos podrán establecer criterios para la concreción horaria de la reducción de jornada a que se refiere el apartado 5, en atención a los derechos de conciliación de la vida personal, familiar y laboral del trabajador y las necesidades productivas y organizativas de las empresas. El trabajador, salvo fuerza mayor, deberá preavisar al empresario con una antelación de quince días o la que se determine en el convenio colectivo aplicable, precisando la fecha en que iniciará y finalizará el permiso de lactancia o la reducción de jornada.

Las discrepancias surgidas entre empresario y trabajador sobre la concreción horaria y la determinación de los períodos de disfrute previstos en los apartados 4 y 5 de este artículo serán resueltas por la jurisdicción social a través del procedimiento establecido en el artículo 139 de la Ley 36/2011, de 10 de octubre, reguladora de la jurisdicción social.

Y ahora paso a explicar todo esto conforme a tu caso:

1º Lo que te dice la empresa al respecto de la otra persona es directamente una mentira, un invento sin fundamento para hacerte poco menos que imposible el derecho a que concilies tu vida personal y familiar. 

2º Para acceder a una reducción de jornada por guarda legal tienes que cumplir los requisitos que marca la ley que acabas de leer, a saber:
- Acreditar con el libro de familia que has sido padre/madre.
- Reducirte dentro de tu jornada ordinaria. Es decir dentro de los turnos y horas que trabajas
- Preavisar al empresario con quince días.
- Precisar la fecha de inicio y de fin.

Una vez cumpliendo estos requisitos, parece fácil.
¿Porque en tu caso no es tan fácil? y por ende porqué estoy en disconformidad con lo que te ha dicho el forero willock.

- Es cierto que tu puedes comunicar a la empresa la decisión de reducirte. Y ahora empieza lo divertido ¿Qué pasa si la empresa no contesta? ¿Silencio negativo o positivo? no busques la respuesta, no la hay. Si tomas por la tremenda y pese a la comunicación no responden y tú decides auto-concederte la reducción entra en juego la segunda parte del articulo:
la reducción ha de cumplir con los requisitos que marca la ley, y por tanto dicha reducción ha de ser en tu jornada ordinaria DIARIA. y ojo, la misma palabra lo dice: DIARIA, puedes reducirte horas pero no quitarte días de trabajo. Con lo que si no cumples los requisitos y un día no vas a trabajar y te despiden, a poco pro empresa que sea el juez, te ves en la calle. O incluso yendo más allá, imagínate que en tu empresa hubiese más personas disfrutando de reducciones ya: Como has podido leer la ley permite limitar las reducciones de jornada a la empresa por ejemplo por problemas técnicos u organizativos, pero ojo esto ha de probarlo la empresa, no le sirve como brindis al sol.

Por estas razones yo defiendo el término solicitar, añadiendo la coletilla a la solicitud de: "Si en 15 días no hay respuesta de la empresa, esta solicitud se entenderá desestimada". Aun sabiendo que el término comunico es perfectamente válido.

- Respecto a no hacer determinados turnos en tu caso: La lay no lo permite de entrada. Cierto es que esto ha sido muy matizado por la jurisprudencia, y que el Tribunal Constitucional en una famosa sentencia forzó a una administración pública a abrir un turno que no existía para que un trabajador pudiese conciliar. En teoría si no tienes horario fijo o bien trabajas a turnos puedes solicitar el horario que quieras pero:
OJO la jurisprudencia está llena de casos en los que se pierde un juicio de reducción de jornada por salirte de tu horario diario previsto. Los jueces se han vuelto muy rigurosos contra los trabajadores que unen todas las horas de reducción para quitarse los sábados o domingos y no ir a trabajar así en fin de semana. Es decir, en este caso hay que justificar muy bien porqué no se pueden trabajar en esos días concretos. Lo mismo se puede aplicar a tu caso, y habría que justificar el porqué de dicho horario. Aún así, si la empresa no puede justificar que la solicitud de ese horario le crea un especial perjuicio no podría oponerse. Por ejemplo en el caso del comercio lo tienen más fácil: El fin de semana es el periodo de mayor venta, con lo que si se quita el fin de semana me hace daño.
Ahora: Frente a los intereses de la empresa y los tuyos, prima siempre el interés del menor, con lo que salvo casos flagrantes o muy bien justificados, el juez debe procurar el interés del menor.

Por eso me opongo a lo que decía el forero willock y digo que no te puedes coger por que sí fines de semana o no hacer un determinado turno. La ley no lo faculta aunque la jurisprudencia lo matiza. Si llegas a un acuerdo con la empresa perfecto, pero si no llegas a ese acuerdo, aunque la empresa es la encargada de probar el perjuicio, te aconsejo que justifiques muy bien el porqué de ese horario, porque tal y como ya he dicho, en caso de conflicto de intereses prima el interés del menor, y si tu no has probado dicho interés, pierdes el juicio si o si.

Y así llegamos a otro interesante punto de la ley que dice: Los problemas se resuelven en el juzgado por el procedimiento especial. Es decir que si comunicas una reducción de jornada y no te responden, no puedes auto-concedértela, has de ir a los juzgados a reclamarla. De ahí la coletilla que puse antes de los 15 días. Porque a partir de ahí empezará a contar el plazo para ir a los tribunales, que en este caso es de 20 DÍAS HÁBILES. así que cuidado con los plazos procesales no siendo que se os escape el derecho a reclamar esa reducción y tengas que solicitar otra nueva variando un poco los términos.

Respecto a la jurisprudencia y este tipo de derechos: Pues fíate de la virgen y no eches a correr. En mi no muy larga experiencia pateándome los juzgados de lo social, he visto de todo: Jueces por operario, pro empresa, jueces que directamente no querían entrar a conocer de asunto y forzar el acuerdo entre trabajador y empresa. Con lo que puedo decir que entrar en sala en una reducción de jornada es lanzar una moneda al aire. (y como no tengo abuelas diré que no he perdido ninguna hasta hoy, pero en mi mismo despacho, abogados que no son peores que yo las han perdido) Así que el consejo para hoy es PRUDENCIA.

Por último te aconsejo que lo gestiones con tu sindicato, con algún miembro del comité para que, con el asesoramiento de sus letrados, tengas más fácil el que te concedan la reducción de jornada.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## filibustero (19 Sep 2016)

_1º Lo que te dice la empresa al respecto de la otra persona es directamente una mentira, un invento sin fundamento para hacerte poco menos que imposible el derecho a que concilies tu vida personal y familiar. 
_

Eso es lo que pienso yo.
Con estas prácticas lo que buscan es me coja una excedencia, o me deje el trabajo.
Pero no se lo voy a poner tan fácil.
Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (20 Sep 2016)

atika dijo:


> No entiendo tu pregunta: ¿Qué quieres decir con que si hay un número de horas debidas o no compensadas?
> Entendiendo esa pregunta como si por ejemplo tienen que deberte una cantidad mínima de horas para poder reclamar, he de decirte que no, que no hay ningún número de horas o cantidades mínimas para reclamar. llegando al extremo si la empresa te debiese un euro de tu salario podrías reclamarlo e ir al juzgado y el juez estaría legalmente obligado a dictar sentencia.
> Por lo demás el procedimiento que te recomiendo es el mismo que al otro forero: inspección por impago. Además hay una buena noticia en tu caso concreto: La inspección acaba de iniciar una campaña contra las horas extras impagadas o ilegales:
> La Inspección de Trabajo inicia una campaña contra las horas extras
> ...



Buenas Atika.

Perdona por tardar en contestarte, pero ando de vacaciones con los tokiotas  .

Me referia, como hablaba el compañero antes que yo, de la suspension de contrato, por pagos indevidos, en este caso por horas extra.

Segun lei, entraba tambien, pero no estaba seguro, y si era asi, que cantidad minima te tenian que deber para ejercer ese derecho.

Segun la noticia, ponia que rescindias como improcedente, segun te correspondiera de tiempo.

La noticia es la que puse paginas atras, por si te la quieres ojear.

Un saludo.

PD. Lo de inspeccion, se que estaban haciendo controles para que en cada trabajo haya un fichador, para controlar las horas.
No sabia que se podia reclamar horas por inspeccion(Al ser reclamacion monetaria, creia que te mandarian a lo social)


----------



## atika (20 Sep 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> No sabía que se podía reclamar horas por inspección(Al ser reclamación monetaria, creía que te mandarían a lo social)



Mira que curioso, acabo de presentar yo una, y si si se puede porque el impago de salarios, aunque sea por horas extra es falta muy grave reflejada en la LISOS.

Un saludo


----------



## Creopatra (21 Sep 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Y ahora paso a explicar todo esto conforme a tu caso:
> 
> ...


----------



## filibustero (22 Sep 2016)

Hola trabajo en un hospital publico de gestion privada.
Tenemos convenio propio.
Me acabo de enterar ,que una compañera,se ha reducido la jornada por cuidado de hijos y se ha reducido lo que necesita, sin ser equitativo.
Agravio comparativo, pero bueno esto es la privada y ya se sabe.
Tengo otra pregunta,ya que este es un tema sumamente interesante y hay expertos que te responden muy bien.
Ya que puntuo para la sanidad ,publica y estoy en la bolsa muy bien posicionado.
Si me cojo una excedencia por cuidado de hijos,me activo en bolsa y me llaman para trabajar en la publica.
Dicen en mi hospital, que es motivo de despido inmediato (algo de trabajar ,para la competencia o competencia desleal, o temas de confidencialidad).
Si demuestro que tengo mejores turnos (eso seguro),
Que trabajo menos horas.
Que gano mas dinero.
Podría recurrir ese despido, denunciarlo?
Seria un despido improcedente?
Muchas gracias.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2016 at 00:53 ----------

Podrías poner la primera solicitud que presentaste y en qué términos, o si fueron varias pues las varias?? Tachan datos personales.

Podrías indicar cuál es tu convenio? Pues suelen detallar esto, y si al margen de, convenio de sector (estatal, autonómico o provincial) tenéis convenio de empresa? Es que igual con el convenio lo tienes más fácil y para ayudarte con certeza también.[/QUOTE]

La solicitud ,puse reducción de jornada del 50%,por cuidado de hijos.
He presentado varias, las he ido prorrogando.
En nuestro convenio,podemos reducirnos la jornada o excedencias hasta los 12 años.
Hospital publico de gestion privada.
No se si esto te sirve.....
Gracias.


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2016)

Creopatra dijo:


> atika dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola:
> ...


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2016)

filibustero dijo:


> Ya que puntúo para la sanidad ,publica y estoy en la bolsa muy bien posicionado.
> Si me cojo una excedencia por cuidado de hijos,me activo en bolsa y me llaman para trabajar en la pública.
> Dicen en mi hospital, que es motivo de despido inmediato (algo de trabajar ,para la competencia o competencia desleal, o temas de confidencialidad).
> Si demuestro que tengo mejores turnos (eso seguro),
> ...



Respecto al despido te digo lo que digo siempre, el despido en este país es libre pero no gratuito, es decir te pueden despedir por respirar... pero pagando los 33/45 según el caso.

Ahora bien: si te llaman para trabajar en la sanidad pública, tendrás que dejar de trabajar en la sanidad privada (salvo que hagas un turno de mañana en uno y el de tarde en otro... supongo) con lo que a) o pides una excedencia o b) presentas la baja voluntaria en el otro empleo.

Respecto a acuerdos de confidencialidad o pactos de no concurrencia, daría para otro hilo muy largo. 1º Tienes que leerte tu contrato a ver si lo tienes, porque ha de estar expresamente pactado.
Y lo más gracioso: Solo es válido si te pagan una compensación económica por dicho pacto y que venga reflejada como tal en la nómina. Dicha indemnización será la que venga en convenio. Si no viene nada habrá de ser proporcional al tiempo que te requieran la no concurrencia (el qué es o no proporcional lo dice el juez, no hay criterio fijo)
Respecto a la competencia desleal: para que el despido por competencia desleal sea procedente, primero ha de expresarlo así tu convenio, porque en el ET no es causa de despido. También dependerá objetivamente del puesto de contrato. Si eres el de la limpieza o el que hace las radiografías, que su trabajo es sota caballo y rey, difícilmente van a poder probar competencia desleal porque no le estás haciendo perjuicio alguno a la empresa.

Es una respuesta breve, pero el hilo casi daría para tesina.

Te vuelvo a remitir a que hables con tus delegados sindicales, porque estas preguntas son ellos los que tendrían que respondértelas (que para eso pagas una cuota) y no tener que buscarte tu la vida en internet (yo te ayudo con gusto, pero si pagas que sea por algo) Porque lo primero que se me ocurre es: "Dicen en mi hospital..." ¿Quien lo dice? ¿En qué se basa? ¿Ha habido despidos similares? ¿Qué saben los sindicatos? ¿Se ha recurrido alguno previamente? Son preguntas que a ellos les toca responder.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## filibustero (22 Sep 2016)

Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes.


----------



## filibustero (22 Sep 2016)

2 dudas.
Antecedentes, 14años,trabajando en mi empresa,6 indefinido.HOspital publico ,gestion
privada.

1 , pedir exedencia por cuidado de hijos, trabajar en la bolsa de la publica,causa de despido en mi empresa.
Denunciar, y alegar que tengo mejores turnos, mejor salario,mas tiempo para cuidar a mi hijo.
Alegar que es despido improcedente y pedir indemnización. 
Moneda en el aire,y dejar que decida u juez.

2 ,pedir excedencia voluntaria ,e irme a trabajar a la bolsa.
Eso en mi hospital, significa que cuando pidas la incorporación te la van a denegar diciendote que no hay vacantes.
Y si las hay.
Denunciar y moneda al aire.



Que os parece?


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2016)

En mi opinión como letrado, si me dicen que opción me parece más fácil de defender: la 2. Pero es mi opción personal. No me gustaría enfrentarme a ese dificil caso de acreditar los mejores turnos en el despido no se no se...
Elegiría la 2 porque un juicio de reincorporación si en la empresa hay rotación es muy fácil. Si me dices que no hay ninguna rotación y que es chungo, entonces si (y solo en ese caso) optaría por la vía 1.
Ahora: es tu vida.


----------



## filibustero (23 Sep 2016)

*Gracias*



atika dijo:


> En mi opinión como letrado, si me dicen que opción me parece más fácil de defender: la 2. Pero es mi opción personal. No me gustaría enfrentarme a ese dificil caso de acreditar los mejores turnos en el despido no se no se...
> Elegiría la 2 porque un juicio de reincorporación si en la empresa hay rotación es muy fácil. Si me dices que no hay ninguna rotación y que es chungo, entonces si (y solo en ese caso) optaría por la vía 1.
> Ahora: es tu vida.




Gracias.
No es que vaya a hacer ,lo que me dicen aqui en el acto
Pero me da ideas, un punto de vista diferente.
Asi tambien ,lo comento con los del sindicato.


----------



## jlmmin37 (23 Sep 2016)

*Inspección de Trabajo y S.S. Principio de no autosanción.*

Hola.

Soy personal laboral de una administración autonómica. Desde hace año y medio estoy presentando denuncias por graves incumplimientos legales en mi puesto de trabajo. Hasta ahora la I.T. no se ha pronunciado, a pesar de que he solicitado la información sobre la situación de dichas denuncias, en base al derecho a ser informado que me otorga la Ley de la I.T. y S.S., por lo que hace 3 meses presenté un escrito de queja, ante dicha I.T. A fecha de hoy sigo sin respuesta, tanto a las denuncias, como a la queja.

Hace unos 6 meses, el inspector actuante me citó y me dijo que las denuncias eran muy detalladas y documentadas, pero que como se trata de la Administración, tenía dudas de si podía sancionarla como correspondería.

Creo que se refería al principio de no autosanción. Ese principio establece que la Administración no se puede autosancionar.

Mis preguntas son:

¿Estaríamos realmente ante una autosanción, a pesar de que la I.T. pertenece a la Administración Estatal y mi empresa es otra Administración, la autonómica?

¿Tendría algún argumento, para rebatir la tesis del inspector?

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## tynwalder (26 Sep 2016)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Soy personal laboral de una administración autonómica. Desde hace año y medio estoy presentando denuncias por graves incumplimientos legales en mi puesto de trabajo. Hasta ahora la I.T. no se ha pronunciado, a pesar de que he solicitado la información sobre la situación de dichas denuncias, en base al derecho a ser informado que me otorga la Ley de la I.T. y S.S., por lo que hace 3 meses presenté un escrito de queja, ante dicha I.T. A fecha de hoy sigo sin respuesta, tanto a las denuncias, como a la queja.
> 
> ...



¿Has pensado de paralelamente interponer Queja o Consulta ante el Defensor del Pueblo ?


----------



## atika (26 Sep 2016)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Soy personal laboral de una administración autonómica. Desde hace año y medio estoy presentando denuncias por graves incumplimientos legales en mi puesto de trabajo. Hasta ahora la I.T. no se ha pronunciado, a pesar de que he solicitado la información sobre la situación de dichas denuncias, en base al derecho a ser informado que me otorga la Ley de la I.T. y S.S., por lo que hace 3 meses presenté un escrito de queja, ante dicha I.T. A fecha de hoy sigo sin respuesta, tanto a las denuncias, como a la queja.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Pues mire usted: Sé que la Ley de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales es de obligado cumplimiento para la administración, pero la administración en su caso no puede ser objeto de sanciones:
en este enlace: https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNH_Hxa_x38vTxk6zUuMI9fGO1QIxw&cad=rja
En la página 5 del pdf (146 del texto)
Explica el ejemplo de una obra promovida por la administración y dice que no puede sancionarla.
Con lo que (y por lo que) he buscado, no he encontrado nada que haga prever sanciones para la administración.
Realmente para mi, es una consulta "rara" y nunca se me ha dado el caso, por lo que si alguien ha visto algo parecido a ver si nos puede contar algo y aprendemos todos.
Pero así, resumiendo y de entrada, por lo que he visto, efectivamente no parece que pueda ser sancionada.

Con lo que si quieres defender tus derechos no te va a quedar más que ir al juzgado puesto que sus resoluciones si son ejecutivas.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Sep 2016)

En las empresas con procesos productivos de 24 horas es obligado que hayan rotaciones o cambios de turnos? Y si la empresa se niega a que haya rotaciones entre los trabajadores que se puede hacer? En estos casos como actuaría la inspección de trabajo? Hay alguna base legal para que la empresa implementará los turnos rotativos o depende solo de la voluntad del empresario?
De antemano les agradezco las respuestas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## atika (29 Sep 2016)

IVNP71 dijo:


> En las empresas con procesos productivos de 24 horas es obligado que hayan rotaciones o cambios de turnos? Y si la empresa se niega a que haya rotaciones entre los trabajadores que se puede hacer? En estos casos como actuaría la inspección de trabajo? Hay alguna base legal para que la empresa implementará los turnos rotativos o depende solo de la voluntad del empresario?
> De antemano les agradezco las respuestas.
> Pozdrawiam.



Hola:
Por orden de preguntas:

1º si, es obligatorio salvo lo dispuesto en el art 36.3ET ..." En las empresas con procesos productivos continuos durante las 24 horras del día, en la organización del trabajo de los turnos se tendrá en cuenta la rotación de los mismos y que ningún trabajador estará en el de noche más de dos semanas consecutivas, salvo adscripción voluntaria." 
Es decir que si yo voluntariamente decido ir al turno de noche no me pueden mover. Pero ojo: solo voluntarios y al turno de noche.

2º Si la empresa se niega hay que ir a la inspección o reclamárselo judicialmente, en especial atacarle por lo de la protección de la salud que marca el art 36.4 ET. Ojo esto no puede perjudicar a los trabajadores que por ejemplo tengan un contrato exclusivamente de mañana o disfruten de un horario concreto por guarda legal. En el caso de trabajadores adscritos a un solo turno por contrato (no por guarda legal) para introducirlos en la rotación habría de aplicárseles previamente una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo, lo que vulgarmente se conoce como un artículo 41.

3º Si por ejemplo hubiese alguien que de manera no voluntaria estuviese adscrito al turno de noche siempre, la inspección de trabajo podría sancionar a la empresa por poner en peligro gravemente la salud de trabajador, conminando a la empresa a que ningún trabajador este más de dos semanas en el turno de noche, bajo amenaza de nuevas sanciones si en X días no se soluciona lo del trabajador afectado.

4º A medias. Hay base legal en cuanto que quiera o no un trabajador no puede estar más de dos semanas en turno de noche, con lo que como mínimo otra semana tendrá que estar de día, forzando al empresario a designar a otro a ocupar su puesto. Pero si por ejemplo coloca al turno de mañana fijo de mañana y al turno de tarde y noche los hace rotar entre si de tal manera que nadie este más de dos semanas en turno de noche, estaría cumpliendo lo que marca la ley y poco podrías hacer. (aunque una huelga aquí ayuda bastante)

pozdrowienia dla Ciebie.


----------



## SofoR (30 Sep 2016)

Hola!
Yo estoy contratada haciendo una sustitución por maternidad (baja por riesgo en embarazo + baja por maternidad) 
El caso es que me dijeron que había posibilidades de quedarme en la empresa... Mi pregunta es...¿el contrato que tengo ahora ya me cuenta como un contrato temporal o no? Es decir, cuando acabe aun me podrían hacer 6+6 meses antes de indefinido? O ya tendrían que hacerme indefinido si quieren que me quede?
Gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Oct 2016)

No suma. 

Aparte, el siguiente contrato temporal va por su cuenta y debería ser justificado en sus causas de celebración (no ser en fraude de ley).


----------



## atika (3 Oct 2016)

SofoR dijo:


> Hola!
> Yo estoy contratada haciendo una sustitución por maternidad (baja por riesgo en embarazo + baja por maternidad)
> El caso es que me dijeron que había posibilidades de quedarme en la empresa... Mi pregunta es...¿el contrato que tengo ahora ya me cuenta como un contrato temporal o no? Es decir, cuando acabe aun me podrían hacer 6+6 meses antes de indefinido? O ya tendrían que hacerme indefinido si quieren que me quede?
> Gracias



Efectivamente, no cuenta.
Solo recuerda un detalle: Que durante el riesgo por embarazo es un contrato de sustitución y durante la baja por maternidad al ser un objeto causante diferente otro. Con lo que "técnicamente" deberías firmar dos contratos.
Después podrían hacerte un contrato eventual ya sea por obra o servicio o circunstancias de la producción según el caso concreto con las duraciones respectivas de cada uno.
Un saludo.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Oct 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Por orden de preguntas:
> 
> 1º si, es obligatorio salvo lo dispuesto en el art 36.3ET ..." En las empresas con procesos productivos continuos durante las 24 horras del día, en la organización del trabajo de los turnos se tendrá en cuenta la rotación de los mismos y que ningún trabajador estará en el de noche más de dos semanas consecutivas, salvo adscripción voluntaria."
> ...





Gracias atika por tus respuestas! Una pregunta...que sucede si en el hipotético caso todos los trabajadores del turno de noche quisieran por adscripción voluntaria permanecer en ese turno? Tendría el empresario la obligación de hacer rotaciones en ese caso? Decirte que en esta empresa en concreto todos los trabajadores tienen el mismo contrato nadie esta contratado específicamente para trabajar de mañana, tarde o noche pero la empresa no hace rotaciones y ha dejado los turnos fijos creando malestar entre los compañeros sobretodo del turno de tarde y el de noche.
Me podrías orientar en como se puede enfocar la denuncia ante inspección de trabajo por no tener en cuenta las rotaciones de los turnos.?
RR.HH dice que la ley cambio con la reforma laboral y que ya no hace falta que haya rotaciones si así lo dispone la empresa aunque haya turno de noche y eso de que solo pueda estar 2 semanas en ese mismo turno ya no es así porque dicen que se derogo ese apartado del estatuto.Es eso verdad? O nos están tomando el pelo?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## atika (4 Oct 2016)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Gracias atika por tus respuestas! Una pregunta...que sucede si en el hipotético caso todos los trabajadores del turno de noche quisieran por adscripción voluntaria permanecer en ese turno? Tendría el empresario la obligación de hacer rotaciones en ese caso? Decirte que en esta empresa en concreto todos los trabajadores tienen el mismo contrato nadie esta contratado específicamente para trabajar de mañana, tarde o noche pero la empresa no hace rotaciones y ha dejado los turnos fijos creando malestar entre los compañeros sobretodo del turno de tarde y el de noche.
> Me podrías orientar en como se puede enfocar la denuncia ante inspección de trabajo por no tener en cuenta las rotaciones de los turnos.?
> RR.HH dice que la ley cambio con la reforma laboral y que ya no hace falta que haya rotaciones si así lo dispone la empresa aunque haya turno de noche y eso de que solo pueda estar 2 semanas en ese mismo turno ya no es así porque dicen que se derogo ese apartado del estatuto.Es eso verdad? O nos están tomando el pelo?
> Pozdrawiam.




Si todos los trabajadores voluntariamente quisiesen estar en el turno de noche entonces, efectivamente no habría que rotar al turno de noche porque ya estaría cubierto. Si tu pregunta es por si tendrían que rotar entre los trabajadores del turno de mañana y de tarde aunque no fuesen nunca al turno de noche. pues mire usted, la ley no obliga a rotar salvo la prescripción que ya le apunté del turno de noche, con lo que lo tendría un poco más difícil, entiendo que podría ser defendible en los tribunales, pero también entiendo que no está vulnerando ninguna ley para que actúe la inspección. (este es exclusivamente mi criterio)

Dile al de desechos humanos que es un cabrón y desgraciado de mi parte: Real Decreto Legislativo 2/2015, de 23 de octubre, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley del Estatuto de los Trabajadores.
La ley no ha cambiado para nada y sigue siendo la misma, al menos en lo referente a esos temas. Aquí cuando intentan engañar maliciosamente a la gente es cuando me enfurezco.

Ahora pregunto yo: ¿No tenéis sindicatos en la empresa que os puedan mover esto? La inspección de trabajo, a ser posible que te la redacte un abogado del sector, porque presumiblemente habrá sutilezas que se te escapen. Por ello la pregunta de que si no tenéis sindicato en la empresa.
Si la respuesta es si, pregunta a ver que te dicen.
Si la respuesta es no, es muy buen momento para que te afilies al sindicato que más te guste, y si consigues convencer a unos 20 trabajadores para hacer una candidatura, promover elecciones a comité de empresa y empezar a trabajar un poquito para vosotros mismos.

Independientemente de ello, a ti y a todos les aconsejo que se afilien a un sindicato, nunca sabes cuando se va a necesitar. Los sindicalistas de tele nos ponen de mala ostia a todos, pero el verdadero sindicalista, el que está a tu lado en la máquina de trabajo, currando para ti pillándose un par de horas en le trabajo y otro par de su tiempo libre es el que si merece la pena apoyarle.

Un saludo y ya me contarás como acaba todo.


----------



## jlmmin37 (4 Oct 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Pues mire usted: Sé que la Ley de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales es de obligado cumplimiento para la administración, pero la administración en su caso no puede ser objeto de sanciones:
> en este enlace: https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNH_Hxa_x38vTxk6zUuMI9fGO1QIxw&cad=rja
> En la página 5 del pdf (146 del texto)
> ...



Gracias por tu atención.

Te puede resultar una pregunta rara, pero más raro me resulta a mí lo que estoy viendo en la I.T. Por cierto he elevado una queja a la Dirección General.

Respecto al principio de no autosanción, la administración no puede ser sancionada únicamente en materia de riesgos laborales. Según el autor del enlace que te adjunto, la administración en el resto de casos que no sean de prevención de riesgos laborales, puede ser sancionada económicamente igual que un empleador privado.

La I.T. no sanciona a la administración en materias distintas a la prevención de riesgos laborales, por una opinión del servicio jurídico del Estado. Que entendió que la exención de sanciones económicas debía hacerse extensiva a todos los ámbitos laborales y de S.S., distintos a la prevención.

Pero entiendo que no hay ley alguna que impida a la I.T. sancionar a la administración, por incumplimientos distintos a la prevención.

Saludos.

Se regula la actuación de la Inspección de Trabajo en el ámbito de la Administración


----------



## gdr100 (5 Oct 2016)

Hola. 

Una consulta.

Mi empresa tiene establecida una jornada, para tiempos completos, de 1712 horas año en convenio propio y el sectorial. Ello implica que a jornadas de 8 horas días trabajamos 214 días al año efectivamente, aunque lo de los días es por Convención, ya que no se refleja en el convenio.

Este año dicen que vamos a trabajar más días (se han pillado los dedos con la planificación de plantilla), lo que implica que trabajaremos más de 1712 h. Y se incumplirá convenio. Además, como han anticipado descansos, habrá diferencias entre trabajadores, muchos harán 15 días (120 h), algunos menos y otros más.

Es posible gue este incumplimiento de convenio unilateralmente por parte de la empresa y sin preguntarle al trabajador si está de acuerdo? Si es así, se paga esto como hora extra? Se puede pasar de 80 h. Extra en este caso? Nos pueden dar los días de exceso el año que viene, cosa que la empresa quiere?

Gracias.

Nota: El sector es handling.

Enviado desde mi Y635-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (5 Oct 2016)

gdr100 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Una consulta.
> 
> ...



Hola, pues mira, se te aplica lo que cambiaron en la última reforma laboral:

Artículo 34 Jornada

1. La duración de la jornada de trabajo será la pactada en los convenios colectivos o contratos de trabajo.

La duración máxima de la jornada ordinaria de trabajo será de cuarenta horas semanales de trabajo efectivo de promedio en cómputo anual.

2. Mediante convenio colectivo o, en su defecto, por acuerdo entre la empresa y los representantes de los trabajadores, se podrá establecer la distribución irregular de la jornada a lo largo del año. En defecto de pacto, la empresa podrá distribuir de manera irregular a lo largo del año el diez por ciento de la jornada de trabajo.

Dicha distribución deberá respetar en todo caso los periodos mínimos de descanso diario y semanal previstos en la ley y el trabajador deberá conocer con un preaviso mínimo de cinco días el día y la hora de la prestación de trabajo resultante de aquella.

La compensación de las diferencias, por exceso o por defecto, entre la jornada realizada y la duración máxima de la jornada ordinaria de trabajo legal o pactada será exigible según lo acordado en convenio colectivo o, a falta de previsión al respecto, por acuerdo entre la empresa y los representantes de los trabajadores. En defecto de pacto, las diferencias derivadas de la distribución irregular de la jornada deberán quedar compensadas en el plazo de doce meses desde que se produzcan.

Por ello las respuestas a tu pregunta serian Sí, no, no, y sí.

Profundizando: tendrás que mirar lo que pone tu convenio. Y si no pone nada el comité de empresa tendrá que exigir la devolución de esas horas en el plazo de 11 meses siguientes. 
Ahora que no os engañen: Hay que ver como paga la empresa, porque si pagan todos los meses lo mismo, perfecto, se devuelven y listo; Pero si te pagan por hora realizada, hay que ver: si te están pagando el exceso de horas que está realizando, o b, si cuando os "devuelvan" las horas no os pagan esas horas. MUCHO CUIDADO.

Más: Para calificar esas horas como horas extra habrían de calificarse como tal en convenio (hay muchos que prohíben las horas extra) y que la empresa le pida voluntariamente a cada trabajador que las haga. Si las paga como horas extra, el exceso de jornada no os lo devolverían en los 11 meses siguientes, puesto que como la misma palabra indica son "extra".

Ojo también al límite de las horas extra, que son 80 al año (Art 35.2 ET)

Creo que con esto respondo a casi todas tus dudas, pero me falta una ¿la empresa puede hacerlo? Hombre pues por poder "puede" pero gratis no lo ve a salir. La empresa prefiere devolveros las horas porque en caso de pagarlas extra le saldría más caro. No hay que darle más vueltas. En mi criterio (y es una opinión mía, doctores tiene la santa iglesia) creo que lo suyo sería acudir a una distribución irregular de la jornada y luego devolveros esas horas el año siguiente. Aunque para eso está tu sindicato, para mejorar esas condiciones y si no está conforme acudir a los tribunales a ver que os dicen. Pero creo que la empresa lo está haciendo bien.

También lo que haría de entrada es presentar una inspección de trabajo por incumplimiento de contrato, simplemente para que la inspección meta las narices, porque como ya te he dicho creo que la empresa puede legalmente recurrir a esto.

Esto, que parece una respuesta sencilla y resumida en 5 minutos escrita, tiene muchas horas de biblioteca detrás, porque ya me he enfrentado a situaciones parecidas y créeme, las preguntas que haces no eran fáciles. Consejo ponerlo en manos de vuestra representación sindical y su gabinete jurídico, ellos conocen el sector mejor que nadie, al igual que yo por ejemplo conozco el mío. Un saludo.


----------



## gdr100 (5 Oct 2016)

Muchas gracias.!!

A ver si la empresa se reune con los sindicatos y explica que va a hacer.




Enviado desde mi Y635-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filibustero (6 Oct 2016)

Hola;
HAsta que edad, del niño, se puede solicitar una excedencia por cuidado de hijos?


----------



## atika (6 Oct 2016)

filibustero dijo:


> Hola;
> HAsta que edad, del niño, se puede solicitar una excedencia por cuidado de hijos?



Salvo que por acuerdo o convenio se mejore, se puede pedir excedencia desde que el hijo nace o es adoptado y hasta que cumpla tres años de edad.
Ver art. 46.3 ET.

En este enlace te la explican más y mejor: La excedencia por cuidado de hijos: derechos y cómo solicitarla

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (6 Oct 2016)

No me había fijado pero llevais ya 150.000 visitas!!


----------



## gdr100 (7 Oct 2016)

Hola Atika.

Vuelvo a la carga con lo de las horas extras; esto es lo que pone nuestro convenio acerca de ellas.

Si la jornada anual es 1712 h., ¿en base a esto no se puede pedir qué el exceso de jornada (vaya, la jornada irregular que quieren meternos) seán horas extra?

Se que me lo dejaste muy claro en el post anterior, pero como no te dí esta información, no se si ella es relevante.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.

Por otro lado, si no es abusar de tu paciencia, me gustaría exponerte otro tema raro, acerca de cambio de grupo de cotización a la seguridad social en una subrogación.


----------



## DonGabriel (9 Oct 2016)

Buenas tardes.

¿Tengo la obligación de leer emails que me manda mi empresa relacionados con temas laborales, fuera del horario laboral, para luego llegar con los "deberes" hechos, o debe la empresa realizar todas las comunicaciones en horario laboral y no mandando un email al correo personal?


----------



## atika (10 Oct 2016)

gdr100 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 71828
> 
> 
> Hola Atika.
> ...



Claro que por poder se puede pero para eso están vuestros representantes para lucharlo. Otra cosa es que se acabe judicializando todo y se acaba entendiendo como jornada irregular, que es como yo lo veo. Un saludo


----------



## kron-ragnarok (10 Oct 2016)

Buenas.

Yo mañana me acercare a IT, a ver que me dicen ellos sobre este tema.

El viernes 30, cuando llegue de vacaciones casi me encuentro sin trabajo.

Intentó la empresa con la que trabajo, que nos subrogara otra que iba a entrar el dia 1.

Todo esto se enteran los compañeros el dia 29.

El dia 30 recibo la carta de subrogacion.

El mismo dia, por mis compañeros, no por la empresa, me entero que la otra empresa se echa para atras en el servicio.
Por lo visto no sabian que estabamos alli, y nos tenian que subrogar a todos.(Todo esto es un servicio del ayuntamiento de madrid, nosotros estamos con un departamento, y la nueva entraba con otro).

Casi nos vemos en el limbo laboral, de estar sin trabajo, y tener que denunciar a las dos a ver quien nos hubiera echado.

Por suerte la nueva se echo para atras, pero tememos que vuelvan a la carga este mes con lo mismo.

¿Tu sabrias algo de que se podria hacer sobre este tema?

Lo mismo lo tengo que explicar mejor, pero creo que mas o menos lo puse todo bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Oct 2016)

Buenos días.

Quería saber si hay un precio mínimo por hora que pagar a un autónomo, pues tengo relación con quien ha recibido una oferta que considero insultante de 5.50 euros la hora, iva incluido o sea 4.45e más o menos.

Como de aquí hay que quitar la seguridad social, que le venden como solo de 50e y yo computo como 267e, no llega a 2.75e la hora.

Está a la espera de firmar el contrato aunque lleva trabajadas y cobradas dos semanas de 40 horas, lo que sería demostrable.

¿Se puede empurar a los hemprendedores?


----------



## atika (11 Oct 2016)

DonGabriel dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Tengo la obligación de leer emails que me manda mi empresa relacionados con temas laborales, fuera del horario laboral, para luego llegar con los "deberes" hechos, o debe la empresa realizar todas las comunicaciones en horario laboral y no mandando un email al correo personal?



No; No debes. El trabajo se hace en tiempo de trabajo. Si por casualidad tuvieses que hacer algo extra fuera de tu trabajo ese tiempo se consideraría como tal y debe de ser abonado.
Si fuera de tu horario de trabajo te mandan algún curso, y decides hacerlo en ese horario, el tiempo dedicado al curso es tiempo efectivo de trabajo.

Ahora en tú mano está cortar esta situación. Una mera conversación de: No atiendo mails fuera del trabajo y punto.

Puedes ser mas sutil y decir: se me ha jodido el pc ... y no pienso comprar otro así que no puedo leer nada.

En resumen: Te ampara la ley, si lo haces es porque quieres.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (11 Oct 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Yo mañana me acercare a IT, a ver que me dicen ellos sobre este tema.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Lo primero no se qué es IT.
Con los mínimos datos que tengo me es casi imposible articular una mínima respuesta, porque por ejemplo para que te subroguen supongo que estarás trabajando en una administración (Ya lo vi el ayto) es la propia administración la que habrá sacado a concurso los servicios que presta tu empresa, otra habrá pujado por ellos y quiere hacerse cargo del servicio.
Según lo dispuesto en el estatuto de los trabajadores artículo 44.1 "1. El cambio de titularidad de una empresa, de un centro de trabajo o de una unidad productiva autónoma no extinguirá por sí mismo la relación laboral, quedando el nuevo empresario subrogado en los derechos y obligaciones laborales y de Seguridad Social del anterior, incluyendo los compromisos de pensiones, en los términos previstos en su normativa específica, y, en general, cuantas obligaciones en materia de protección social complementaria hubiere adquirido el cedente."
Tienen que subrogarse en la posición de la otra empresa.
Hasta aquí llegan mis conocimientos exactos, ahora "Supongo" que habrá que ir al pliego de condiciones del servicio, ver si está obligado a tener un determinado número de trabajadores etc etc etc.
Más: No hay que asustarse tan rápido porque para despedir a todos los trabajadores se requiere un E.R.E.
Te aconsejo la lectura al completo del artículo 44 ET. 
Lamento la falta de concreción en la respuesta, pero la pregunta "Qué se podría hacer" solo tiene la respuesta de nada, porque primero nada ha pasado, y 2º la empresa está obligada a subrogarse, si despide a todos los trabajadores sin hacer un ere el despido es nulo y no improcedente, así que tendría que andarse con mil ojos.
Sin pasar realmente nada, nada concreto te puedo responder.
PD: Es un buen momento para preguntar a tu delegado sindical o miembro de comité, y si no lo hay, visto lo visto va siendo hora de convocar elecciones sindicales y presentarse por un sindicato, porque en caso de ere, los delegados tienen preferencia para quedarse.
Un saludo.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (11 Oct 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Lo primero no se qué es IT.
> Con los mínimos datos que tengo me es casi imposible articular una mínima respuesta, porque por ejemplo para que te subroguen supongo que estarás trabajando en una administración (Ya lo vi el ayto) es la propia administración la que habrá sacado a concurso los servicios que presta tu empresa, otra habrá pujado por ellos y quiere hacerse cargo del servicio.
> Según lo dispuesto en el estatuto de los trabajadores artículo 44.1 "1. El cambio de titularidad de una empresa, de un centro de trabajo o de una unidad productiva autónoma no extinguirá por sí mismo la relación laboral, quedando el nuevo empresario subrogado en los derechos y obligaciones laborales y de Seguridad Social del anterior, incluyendo los compromisos de pensiones, en los términos previstos en su normativa específica, y, en general, cuantas obligaciones en materia de protección social complementaria hubiere adquirido el cedente."
> ...



Buenas Atika.

IT me refiero a inspeccion de trabajo, por recortarlo y no ponerlo entero siempre 

En nuestro caso es subcontrata(Seguridad) del ayuntamiento.

Se(y confirmado por Inspeccion esta mañana), que en el caso que te planteaba, si nos dejasen en el limbo(Una se desprende de nosotros, y la otra no nos coge, porque dice que no subroga a nadie), tendriamos que denunciar a las dos, y que el juez fuese quien dijese quien nos despidio.

Sindicatos hay en esta empresa, pero son mas dejados que los que teniamos el año pasado con la anterior empresa con la que estabamos antes de subrogar con la que estamos ahora, y provoco toda esta movida.
Aparte que no me fio de ellos ya, ya que he tenido momentos de acoso con la anterior empresa, y pasaron de mi culo.

Ahora tiro de abogado, pero siempre es bueno preguntar fuera de tu ambito, por si alguien sabe un poco mas, lo cual te puede beneficiar a cara de un juicio.

Un saludo.


----------



## J.R (12 Oct 2016)

Hola.

Ante todo, disculpad si la pregunta está repetida, creo que no, pero por si acaso.

En mi departamento, al jefe de sección se le acaba de ocurrir que a partir de ahora va a distribiur él , unilateralmente, de Enero a Diciembre, los periodos de vacaciones entre los adscritos al departamento. Dice que si no te convence el periodo que te ha tocado no pone pegas en que lo intentes cambiar con algún compañero.

¿Es esto legal?. 

Gracias.

.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (12 Oct 2016)

Buenas.

El tema de vacaciones solo se podrá hacer entre acuerdo entre la empresa y el trabajador.

El mes mínimo que tienes, básicamente es de esa forma.

Si quieres coger 1 mes entero, o 2 quincenas distintas, sino pone nada en el convenio, es por acuerdo.

Si te las ponen unilateralmente, y no estás de acuerdo, puedes demandarlo por lo social, siendo este juicio rápido, realizado en menos de una semana.
Lo que decida el juez, es lo que habría que hacer.

Lo mismo me dejo algo de explicación, pero creo que está todo.

Pero aquí te lo explicará mucho mejor.

Normas laborales sobre las vacaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (14 Oct 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Quería saber si hay un precio mínimo por hora que pagar a un autónomo, pues tengo relación con quien ha recibido una oferta que considero insultante de 5.50 euros la hora, iva incluido o sea 4.45e más o menos.
> 
> ...



Hola. Salvo que te dediques a una profesión colegiada y tu colegio haya establecido unos honorarios mínimos, no hay un mínimo establecido que puedas cobrar a tus clientes.
Lo único que se podría rascar ahí es averiguar si es un falso autónomo y meterles mano por ahí.
Básicamente esa oferta consiste en pagar por trabajaría, y salvo que me esté muriendo de hambre, no trabajaría por 2.75€/hora.
Un saludo.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Oct 2016)

parece que es la nueva moda en las startups de reparto, sea comida de restaurante, de supermercado, pedir que te traigan algo a casa.

el mensajero pone todo, y le engañan con que aunque solo saque 500 total paga 50 de autónomos y por estar en la calle a tu rollo hasta que suene el móvil...


----------



## DonGabriel (14 Oct 2016)

> Ahora en tú mano está cortar esta situación. Una mera conversación de: No atiendo mails fuera del trabajo y punto.



Muchas gracias, es lo que hago. A parte de malas caras, no me han dicho nada más, pero quería estar seguro en cuanto a la normativa legal.


----------



## filibustero (20 Oct 2016)

Hola;

Están pidiendo en mi empresa,Hospital Publico, de gestión privada.
Me piden el certificado ese de delitos o antecedentes penales, delitos sexuales o algo así.
Mi pregunta es;
Estoy obligado a pedirlo?
A presentarlo?
Por lo visto me tengo que desplazar a la capital de Provincia a solicitarlo.
¿Tiene que ser en mi tiempo libre?
Gracias.


----------



## atika (20 Oct 2016)

filibustero dijo:


> Hola;
> 
> Están pidiendo en mi empresa,Hospital Publico, de gestión privada.
> Me piden el certificado ese de delitos o antecedentes penales, delitos sexuales o algo así.
> ...



te lo están pidiendo ¿Para qué?
¿Te lo han pedido por escrito?


----------



## samaruc (20 Oct 2016)

filibustero dijo:


> Hola;
> 
> Están pidiendo en mi empresa,Hospital Publico, de gestión privada.
> Me piden el certificado ese de delitos o antecedentes penales, delitos sexuales o algo así.
> ...





atika dijo:


> te lo están pidiendo ¿Para qué?
> ¿Te lo han pedido por escrito?



Perdón por la intromisión. ::

Lo del certificado este está muy solicitado últimamente. Lo suelen pedir para aquellos puestos de trabajo que tienen relación con menores. No sé si es obligatorio ni nada de eso. Solo que estoy hasta más allá de la coronilla que me pregunten por ello remitidos desde otros organismos públicos cuando deberían remitirlos directamente a los juzgados del partido judicial correspondiente.

La información está en la web del ministerio de Justicia

Certificado de Delitos de Naturaleza Sexual

Y también se puede solicitar en su Sede Electrónica (con cl@ve o certificado digital)

Solicitud de Certificado de Delitos de Naturaleza Sexual


----------



## filibustero (20 Oct 2016)

Hola.
Me lo comento mi compañera anoche.
Dice que nos mandaron un mail este verano.
Yo no lo he recibido.
Yo ,trabajo en un servicio,en el cual no tengo contacto con menores.
Pa ra que ll estan pidiendo?
Ni idea.
Yo no pienso pedir este certificado, hasta que no me envien una mail, o una carta.
No voy a solicitarlo , si no es obligatorio.


----------



## atika (20 Oct 2016)

filibustero dijo:


> Hola.
> Me lo comento mi compañera anoche.
> Dice que nos mandaron un mail este verano.
> Yo no lo he recibido.
> ...



Pues pasando olímpicamente. Aunque según lo cuentas parece radio macuto... "una compañera me ha dicho" Así que hasta que no te requieran nada de nada.


----------



## filibustero (21 Oct 2016)

*Gracias*



atika dijo:


> Pues pasando olímpicamente. Aunque según lo cuentas parece radio macuto... "una compañera me ha dicho" Así que hasta que no te requieran nada de nada.



Eso hare.
Gracias


----------



## gdr100 (22 Oct 2016)

Hola, atika.

Si recuerdas la consulta de exceso de horas que te realice, tengo que contarte que la empresa ha reculado debido a la presión que hicieron nuestros sindicatos. Sin embargo, ahora nos salen con una cosa nueva.


Resulta que según nuestro convenio, nos pueden poner a los tiempos completos 4 turnos básicos, con posibilidad de mover la hora de entrada o salida de estos una hora hacia delante o atrás, y un adicional sin este requisito.

Mi acta de turnos tiene estos:

0600-1400* +- 1 hora

0900-1700 +- 1 hora

1400-2200 +- 1 hora

1800-0200 +- 1 hora

*

turno adicional fijo 2200-0600.

Total, que nos han puesto turnos de 16-00 (imposible con los básicos) y de 23-07 ( meter+- 1h. Al adicional, donde no se puede).

Todo ello no altera nuestra jornada anual de 1712 h. Y 214 días 

No obstante, estamos divididos en la plantilla, entre los que quieren que se cumpla convenio y se eliminen dichos turnos, y los que consideran que ello es jornada irregular, y piensan callarse, hacerlos y después reclamar un plus que lleva implícito.

Así que la pregunta es: ponernos esos turnos fuera de los posibles en el convenio se puede considerar jornada irregular, aunque cumplamos convenio con número de días de presencia y de horas de trabajo?



Enviado desde mi Y635-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (24 Oct 2016)

gdr100 dijo:


> Hola, atika.
> 
> Si recuerdas la consulta de exceso de horas que te realice, tengo que contarte que la empresa ha reculado debido a la presión que hicieron nuestros sindicatos. Sin embargo, ahora nos salen con una cosa nueva.
> 
> ...



Sigo entendiendo que si, que es jornada irregular. Pero ojo la jornada irregular no puede servir para encubrir un aumento de la jornada del convenio. Un saludo.


----------



## gdr100 (24 Oct 2016)

atika dijo:


> Sigo entendiendo que si, que es jornada irregular. Pero ojo la jornada irregular no puede servir para encubrir un aumento de la jornada del convenio. Un saludo.



Lo del aumento de jornada sobre la del convenio se ha solucionado como te dije antes.

Aquí simplemente la empresa nos está poniendo turnos no válidos en el sentido de que van contra el convenio y la propia acta que la empresa firma con sindicatos.

Como la empresa dice que todos tenemos jornada regular para no pagar el plus a aquellos trabajadores que lo tendrian por jornada irregular, la duda era esa, si nos callamos y hacer este tipo de turnos, se considera jornada irregular?

De hecho, algún miembro del comité quería ir a hablar con la empresa para decirle que quitara dichos turnos y los propios trabajadores afectados le estámos diciendo que se espere a que hagamos unos cuantos para poder argumentar jornada irregular (Yo soy uno de ellos).

Saludos y .muchas gracias.

Edito: Para aclarar, la empresa no ha dicho nada de jornada irregular formalmente, pero al poner dichos turnos, y si Comité y trabajadores nos hacemos los tontos y los cumplimos, pensamos reclamar el plus que lleva aparejado.
Enviado desde mi Y635-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montaigne (28 Oct 2016)

Hola. Tengo una duda acerca de la cual me gustaría ser asesorado. Hace casi un año, a un amigo mío le hicieron un contrato indefinido de estos de los nuevos, de apoyo a emprendedores. Como característica peculiar, el periodo de prueba en estos contratos es de un año. Mi amigo ni siquiera llegó a firmar el contrato, ya que se lo entregaron incompleto y lleno de erratas, y nunca se lo enseñaron en buenas condiciones, y a los dos meses las cosas se le torcieron mucho y dejó de trabajar. Los empresarios (de la peor calaña de gente que ha conocido mi amigo, según él: drogadictos, pijos malcriados y otras cosas peores), le dicen que tiene que firmar una baja voluntaria, e intentaron que firmase un recibí de la nómina de marzo, que nunca recibió ya que fue a principios de ese mes cuando dejó de trabajar (estuvo unos diez días trabajando ese mes creo recordar). La duda que tiene es: Hallándose en periodo de prueba ¿Tiene alguna obligación de firmar la baja voluntaria? El sentido común me dice que no, pero ni él ni yo sabemos de leyes por lo que no estamos seguros. Por otro lado, habiendo estado dado de alta y supuestamente trabajando todo el mes de marzo ¿No tendría derecho a cobrar el sueldo de ese mes? El jefe de la empresa es un chanchullero y se dedica a actividades ilegales por otro lado, y, como digo, le intentó hacer firmar un recibí de dicho mes, a lo que por supuesto se opuso. ¿Hay alguna posibilidad de denunciar dichas prácticas? La pregunta principal, de todos modos, es: ¿Tiene obligación de firmar la baja voluntaria? En caso negativo, ¿En función de que ley se puede derivar dicha carencia de obligación? Espero que sea comprensible mi duda. Mi amigo está jodido y no sabe qué hacer, y a mí me jode verle así.
Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que nos podáis brindar. Los abusos y tejemanejes de los empresarios en este país me parecen tan chuscos y descarados que dan ganas de vomitar. Gracias a Dios yo no tengo que tragar con estas mierdas, porque no sé lo que haría. Me volvería muy loco...

Un saludo a los buenos samaritanos del foro.


----------



## fuckencia (30 Oct 2016)

holas , me cuelo aquí solo para hacer unos comentarios sobre el último mensaje , no soy abogado ni nadaeh ?

solo es que me sorprende que a día de hoy , en la era de la comunicación , donde acceder a una Ley un estatuto o cualquier otro documento...se sigan preguntando cosas como 
"está obligado a firmar la baja *voluntaria*?"

Sí hombre , está obligado a firmarla , con sangre menstrual de Falete , mientras un enano le canta canciones de regetón al oído.

Era una ironía , Montaigne .
Que le den un papelito que ponga que es *despedido* , y si no que siga yendo a trabajar .
Que de paso vaya a la SS a ver como está su situación de alta/baja , y rápido , que para impugnar un despido hay 20 días de plzao.

El despido mejor que no lo firme , que se lo envíen por burofax , no vaya a ser que le pongan que le pagan x y no lo hagan , o que acepta vales del Carrefour como finiquito y él , pues como el empresarioh eh mu maloypijoyfarlopero , pero yo me fio igual ....pues lo firme.

S


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2016)

Montaigne dijo:


> Hola. Tengo una duda acerca de la cual me gustaría ser asesorado. Hace casi un año, a un amigo mío le hicieron un contrato indefinido de estos de los nuevos, de apoyo a emprendedores. Como característica peculiar, el periodo de prueba en estos contratos es de un año. Mi amigo ni siquiera llegó a firmar el contrato, ya que se lo entregaron incompleto y lleno de erratas, y nunca se lo enseñaron en buenas condiciones, y a los dos meses las cosas se le torcieron mucho y dejó de trabajar. Los empresarios (de la peor calaña de gente que ha conocido mi amigo, según él: drogadictos, pijos malcriados y otras cosas peores), le dicen que tiene que firmar una baja voluntaria, e intentaron que firmase un recibí de la nómina de marzo, que nunca recibió ya que fue a principios de ese mes cuando dejó de trabajar (estuvo unos diez días trabajando ese mes creo recordar). La duda que tiene es: Hallándose en periodo de prueba ¿Tiene alguna obligación de firmar la baja voluntaria? El sentido común me dice que no, pero ni él ni yo sabemos de leyes por lo que no estamos seguros. Por otro lado, habiendo estado dado de alta y supuestamente trabajando todo el mes de marzo ¿No tendría derecho a cobrar el sueldo de ese mes? El jefe de la empresa es un chanchullero y se dedica a actividades ilegales por otro lado, y, como digo, le intentó hacer firmar un recibí de dicho mes, a lo que por supuesto se opuso. ¿Hay alguna posibilidad de denunciar dichas prácticas? La pregunta principal, de todos modos, es: ¿Tiene obligación de firmar la baja voluntaria? En caso negativo, ¿En función de que ley se puede derivar dicha carencia de obligación? Espero que sea comprensible mi duda. Mi amigo está jodido y no sabe qué hacer, y a mí me jode verle así.
> Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que nos podáis brindar. Los abusos y tejemanejes de los empresarios en este país me parecen tan chuscos y descarados que dan ganas de vomitar. Gracias a Dios yo no tengo que tragar con estas mierdas, porque no sé lo que haría. Me volvería muy loco...
> 
> Un saludo a los buenos samaritanos del foro.



Hola:
No tengo mucho tiempo así que trataré de ser breve y conciso:
- Lo que firmó tu amigo es un contrato de apoyo a los emprendedores, cuya característica fundamental es que el periodo de prueba se alarga por un año.
- Tu amigo tiene derecho a obtener una copia de su contrato. Si su jefe se niega a proporcionársela, en el SEPE se la darán seguro.
- Tu amigo ¿Dejó de trabajar en marzo? ¿Y le dicen que firme una baja voluntaria? Mucho me temo que o no te has enterado bien o aquí pasa algo que no me cuentas. Porque si el trabajador deja de acudir al trabajo desde marzo, como comprenderás, el empresario no va a estar cotizando por el todos estos meses, lo suyo es darle de baja en la seguridad social, lo cual equivale en este caso a un despido en toda regla. Lo que habría de haber hecho el empresario es despedirle por no pasar el periodo de prueba y listo. Y ojo que si te despiden durante el periodo de prueba, no hay que dar causa o justificación alguna y es gratis, esto es no hay que pagar indemnización alguna. Con lo que me rechina muchísimo que el empresario le diga que firme una baja voluntaria.
- Respecto a la obligatoriedad de firmar una baja voluntaria y en qué ley se refleja que no te pueden obligar a firmar una baja voluntaria...
La primera respuesta es no: no te pueden obligar a firmar nada. Y para explicártelo mejor voy a usar las palabras que usan los de laboro en su blog: Si tienes que firmar algo que es obligatorio, da igual que lo firmes o no puesto que al ser su contenido obligatorio, lo firmes o no se te va a aplicar igual, y si no es obligatorio, pues no lo firmas y punto.
Pero vamos, que me escama mucho que desde marzo esté en esta situación.
- Respecto al mes de marzo, efectivamente tiene que cobrarlo, si no se lo pagan te aconsejo presentar una inspección de trabajo.
- Lo que debe hacer tu amigo ahora es pedir una vida laboral. En ella podréis comprobar como no está dado de alta para la empresa en cuestión (Y si estuviese dado de alta, pues viva la vida porque están cotizando por él sin que vaya a trabajar). Como ya está dado de baja y han pasado más de 20 días de plazo, le da igual porque ya no puede reclamar ese despido. Pero aunque estuviese en plazo, la indemnización es tan irrisoria que ni le rentará si él tiene que pagar su propio abogado.
Y si quieres olvidarte del asunto, si estuviese cotizando por él la empresa, lo que tienes que presentar es una baja alegando que a empresa no ha pasado el periodo de prueba y listo, pero que sepas que esto no es obligatorio. Un saludo.


----------



## gdr100 (4 Nov 2016)

atika dijo:


> Sigo entendiendo que si, que es jornada irregular. Pero ojo la jornada irregular no puede servir para encubrir un aumento de la jornada del convenio. Un saludo.



Pues vuelven a la carga.:S:S

Como les salio rana el intento anterior, ahora estan diciendo que no van a dar, al personal que haya tenido bajas medicas (sa igual IT O AT), los dias libres que les deben, agarrandose a una sentencia que algun jefecillo ha mirado en internet.::

Entiendo que en tiempos parciales sea discutible, pero en tiempos completos que tienen las 1712h(214 dias) año regulados por convenio, que más da.

Por esa lógica, un tipo que ha estado de baja seis meses no podria ni descansar al reincorporarse.

Gracias, atika.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (4 Nov 2016)

Buenas Atika.

Pregunta del dia.

¿Es normal, en una subrogacion, que la que entras nueva te haya dado ya de alta, y la vieja no te haya dado de baja?
Esto segun la vida laboral. Cambiaba de empresa de ayer a hoy(Ayer la saliente, y hoy entraba en la nueva).

¿Y que varien horarios constantemente, es normal?(Un dia 8 horas, otro 12, otro 10´5, ....)

Un saludo.


----------



## CobraSensei (6 Nov 2016)

¿pueden hacerte un contrato de sustitución de 6 meses y que el periodo de prueba sean 7?


----------



## atika (6 Nov 2016)

jajajajaja :XX:

El periodo máximo de prueba será el que diga el convenio para ese tipo de contratos. Como es de sustitución no puede ser de ayuda a los emprendedores que si tendría un periodo de prueba de un año. En caso de no haber convenio el periodo de prueba será de seis meses para técnicos titulados, y dos meses para el resto.

No son muy hábiles en esa empresa. ::


----------



## CobraSensei (7 Nov 2016)

Y 5 meses con 6 de prueba... Es decir menor tiempo de contrato que de prueba


----------



## atika (8 Nov 2016)

The Real McMartin dijo:


> Y 5 meses con 6 de prueba... Es decir menor tiempo de contrato que de prueba



misma pregunta, misma respuesta. Cuando tiempo de prueba > tiempo de contrato = ridículo del empresaurio.


----------



## montytorri (8 Nov 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas Atika.
> 
> Pregunta del dia.
> 
> ...



La TGSS da un plazo de 3 días para presentar la baja, con lo cual te puede coincidir.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (8 Nov 2016)

montytorri dijo:


> La TGSS da un plazo de 3 días para presentar la baja, con lo cual te puede coincidir.




¿Y en caso de no te hayan dado de baja en esos 3 días, hay algún tipo de problema?

Finiquito a día de hoy sigo sin saber nada(Tirare de plazo como cuando cambie el año anterior igual, 15 días desde la subrogación).

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (8 Nov 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> ¿Y en caso de no te hayan dado de baja en esos 3 días, hay algún tipo de problema?
> 
> Finiquito a día de hoy sigo sin saber nada(Tirare de plazo como cuando cambie el año anterior igual, 15 días desde la subrogación).
> 
> Un saludo.



Ostia, te juro que no vi la pregunta, pero ya te ha respondido otro forero.
Respecto al algún tipo de problema en tu caso no veo que lo haya porque vas a seguir trabajando.
El finiquito es obligatorio y ya deberían habértelo proporcionado, date un plazo prudencia y si no ve a reclamarlo a la empresa. Recuerda que para reclamar cantidades el plazo vía judicial es un año.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (8 Nov 2016)

atika dijo:


> Ostia, te juro que no vi la pregunta, pero ya te ha respondido otro forero.
> Respecto al algún tipo de problema en tu caso no veo que lo haya porque vas a seguir trabajando.
> El finiquito es obligatorio y ya deberían habértelo proporcionado, date un plazo prudencia y si no ve a reclamarlo a la empresa. Recuerda que para reclamar cantidades el plazo vía judicial es un año.





Jajaja, no te preocupes.

Este hilo a veces tiene mucho movimiento, y lo entiendo(Aparte, como bien dices, ya me respondieron).

El tema de finiquito, ¿no son 15 días desde la subrogación?

Creía que era el plazo que tenían para darlo, pero si me dices lo contrario, mañana mismo empiezo a dar por culo a la saliente :XX: (Llevo subrogado desde el 4. Por cierto, ya me pusieron la baja de La saliente, aunque me lo pusieron el día que empecé con la otra, no el día anterior, así que cotice 1 día más (Bien, me voy a hacer rico :: ).

Un saludo.


----------



## montytorri (9 Nov 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> ¿Y en caso de no te hayan dado de baja en esos 3 días, hay algún tipo de problema?
> 
> Finiquito a día de hoy sigo sin saber nada(Tirare de plazo como cuando cambie el año anterior igual, 15 días desde la subrogación).
> 
> Un saludo.



No pasa nada, supongo que en vez de por sistema red, la harán en una administración justificándolo y se pondrá en la fecha que toque.


----------



## atika (10 Nov 2016)

gdr100 dijo:


> Pues vuelven a la carga.:S:S
> 
> Como les salio rana el intento anterior, ahora estan diciendo que no van a dar, al personal que haya tenido bajas medicas (sa igual IT O AT), los dias libres que les deben, agarrandose a una sentencia que algun jefecillo ha mirado en internet.::
> 
> ...



Pues ojo, que parcialmente si tienen razón:
1ºSi estás de baja en vacaciones, la empresa tiene la obligación de planificarte otro periodo vacacional por los días no disfrutados. (art 48.3 ET)
2º Pero si por una incapacidad temporal no puedes disfrutar de un día libre, ese lo pierdes, y me explico:
Supuesto; Trabajas un festivo. Por tal motivo te van a dar un día libre otro día. El día te lo pueden planificar o antes o después de trabajarlo.
A) Si el día te lo planifican después, y tu el festivo por lo que sea te pones malo y te dan una baja por IT, llegado el día de descanso que está planificado, tienes que disfrutarlo le guste al jefe o no.
Peeeero
B) Si el día te lo planifican antes, y ese día estas de baja por IT, si cuando llegue el día de trabajo estás bien, tienes que ir a trabajar y trabajarlo.

En resumen el calendario es sagrado, y los días de baja no cuentan, pero el resto si, y si te toca libre, pues libras, y si curras pues curras.

Porque de aplicarse lo que vosotros pedís eso iría en un doble sentido, en al caso A le deberíais horas a la empresa.

Un saludo.


----------



## NIKK (11 Nov 2016)

¿se resuelven dudas en este hilo sobre la nueva ley de mutuas laborales?


----------



## atika (11 Nov 2016)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿se resuelven dudas en este hilo sobre la nueva ley de mutuas laborales?



Solo si se sabe la respuesta.


----------



## NIKK (11 Nov 2016)

atika dijo:


> Solo si se sabe la respuesta.



Supongamos que estás de baja por mutua y esta te da el alta. Hay dos opciones. Una, vas al ICAM, solicitas una revisión del alta y el ICAM en 15 dias determina si procede o no procede el alta de la mutua. Otra (considerando que no estás capacitado para desarrollar tu actividad laboral de forma habitual) te vas a tu médico de cabecera, te da la baja y en el plazo de cuatro dias inicias el procedimiento de determinación de contingencias que suele tardar alrededor de seis meses en dictaminar el director o directora provincial del INSS. Bien, anteriormente (antes de la nueva ley) presentabas documentación y pasados 15 dias mas o menos te citaba el INSS por si querías hacer alegaciones. Eso, ¿continúa aún? quiero decir si pasados esos 15 dias mas o menos te citaba el INSS para aportar alegaciones. Esas dos opciones son válidad ¿verdad? es que yo he iniciado procedimiento de reclamación de contingencias (la segunda) y me citó la médico de la empresa el otro dia y me dijo que mi médico había hecho mal, que me debería haber deribado al ICAM para que resolviese en un plazo corto si procedía o no el alta de la mutua y en ese caso, en el caso de que vayas al ICAM directamente (plazo corto) ese tiempo que estás sin trabajar (comunicándolo por escrito previamente a la empresa de que estás a espensas de que resuelva el ICAM) en caso de que el ICAM resuelva que el alta es procedente tengo entendido que no cobras. Tengo muchas dudas respecto a esta ley.


----------



## atika (11 Nov 2016)

Faltan muchos datos, pero sean cuales sean estos la respuesta se va a subsumir en uno de los dos puntos siguientes. En otro orden de cosas la opción de ir al médico de cabecera y que te de la baja solo sería posible si llevas menos de 12 meses de baja por lo mismo. No te lies y sigue lo que te pongo a continuación:

¿Qué hago si la mutua me da el alta y no estoy de acuerdo?

Se distinguen dos supuestos según el momento temporal en el que se produzca el alta:
A)	Alta cuando llevas menos de un año de IT. (Regulado en el RD 1430/2009)

a.	El interesado podrá instar la revisión del alta médica emitida por la entidad gestora en el plazo de 10 días hábiles siguientes al de su notificación mediante solicitud presentada a tal efecto en la entidad gestora competente. A esta Solicitud se le debe acompañar el historial médico previo relacionado con el proceso de IT que se trata o en su caso copia de la solicitud efectuada a la mutua de dicho historial.

b.	El interesado lo comunicará a la empresa el mismo día en que presente su solicitud o en el día siguiente hábil.


La iniciación del procedimiento suspenderá los efectos del alta médica. Durante la tramitación de este sigues percibiendo prestaciones, pero podrías tener que devolver las cobradas indebidamente. Tampoco tienes que devolver las horas no trabajadas para la empresa. 

c.	El INSS comunica a la mutua el inicio del procedimiento de revisión por el que el plazo improrrogable de 4 días hábiles aporte los antecedentes relacionados. Si no los aporta se dictará resolución solo con la información aportada por el afectado.


d.	La mutua podrá pronunciarse reconociendo la improcedencia del alta emitida, lo que motivará sin más trámite el archivo del procedimiento iniciado.

e.	La entidad gestora comunicará en el plazo de dos días hábiles a la empresa el inicio del procedimiento.


f.	El director provincial de la entidad gestora competente dictará resolución en el plazo de 15 días hábiles a contar desde la aportación de la documentación por la entidad colaboradora (mutua). La resolución que se dicte, determinará el alta o el mantenimiento de la baja médica.

Mientras que se no se resuelva esta revisión del alta, la persona permanecerá de baja, independientemente del tiempo que tarde en resolver la entidad gestora.

g.	Las resoluciones emitidas por la entidad gestora en este procedimiento, podrán considerarse dictadas con los efectos atribuidos a la resolución de una reclamación previa de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el artículo 71 de la LRJS. El plazo para la posterior demanda son 20 días.


h.	Si durante la tramitación de este procedimiento especial se cumpliera el plazo de 365 días de IT, la entidad gestora competente resolverá conforme a lo previsto en el artículo 128.1 LGSS.



B)	Alta cuando llevas más de un año de IT:

a.	Se ha de solicitar la revisión del alta por el INSS en el plazo de 4 días naturales desde la fecha de notificación exponiendo los motivos de la disconformidad.

b.	Se ha de comunicar a la empresa copia de la solicitud presentada al INSS el mismo día que presentaste la solicitud o en el día siguiente hábil.


c.	Al pedir la revisión del alta, el trabajador sigue de baja y cobrando, por lo que no puede ir a trabajar. Si luego esta solicitud fuese desestimada, al igual que el supuesto anterior.

d.	Una vez presentada toda la documentación el SPS (servicio público de salud) tiene dos opciones:


i.	Discrepar del criterio de la entidad gestora, y podrá proponer en el plazo de 7 días naturales la reconsideración de la decisión de la entidad gestora, especificando razones y fundamentos de su discrepancia.
La entidad gestora debería pronunciarse expresamente en el transcurso de los 7 días naturales siguientes, notificando la resolución al interesado, que será también comunicada a la inspección médica en el sentido siguiente:

-	Si en función de la propuesta reconsidera el alta médica, se reconocerá al interesado la prórroga de la IT,
-	Si se reafirma en su decisión (Para lo cual ha de aportar pruebas complementarias que fundamenten aquella) solo se prorrogará la situación de IT hasta la fecha de la resolución, después el trabajador pasará a estar de alta médica.

ii.	Si el SPS confirma la decisión de la entidad gestora o no efectúa pronunciamiento alguno en el plazo de los 11 días naturales siguientes a la fecha de la resolución, adquirirá plenos efectos la mencionada alta.

Es decir, si en el plazo de 11 días no ha habido repuesta el trabajador si o si, ha de incorporarse al trabajo, puesto que la resolución se entiende confirmada por silencio administrativo.



Esta respuesta es de las que VALEN PASTA, se admiten jamones (o 5 estrellas o thanks) (o si eres forera dejo que me invites a una fanta). El texto es cosecha propia. El desenmarañar toda la mierda de legislación que tenemos al respecto me costó dios y ayuda.


----------



## NIKK (11 Nov 2016)

Entendido.


----------



## atika (12 Nov 2016)

NIKK ¿Te cobra Calopez los thanks?

sube fotos


----------



## NIKK (12 Nov 2016)

Como se hace.


----------



## atika (12 Nov 2016)

Mira a la derecha abajo de los mensajes de los demás.
Si no tambien está la antigua usanza, escribiendo un simple gracias.


----------



## Txemagic (20 Nov 2016)

Estimado Atika

Primeramente muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia en responder a estas cuestiones.

Tengo la siguiente cuestion, me gustaria que me puedas dar tu punto de vista.

Mujer trabajando en dos trabajos. En el primer trabajo (A) trabaja de octubre a junio 26 horas semanales con contrato de fijo-discontinuo y en el otro (B) unas 6 horas por semana (en contrato temporal) excepto en los meses de Junio-Julio-Agosto-Septiembre que trabaja a 20 horas con contrato de fijo discontinuo.

Se ha quedado embarazada y espera el niño en Abril (sobre el dia 20), con intención si la salud se lo permite de trabajar hasta que tenga que hacer reposo forzoso. Con el A no tiene problema pero con el B se antoja lo siguiente:

-Si coge la baja por el contrato temporal de 6 horas en Abril, ¿cobraria la prestación por 6 horas tambien a partir de Junio? O se respetaria el que en Junio comenzaria (que no comenzaria por estar ella de baja) su contrato de fijo discontinuo de 20 horas?

-Si abandonara el contrato temporal de 6 horas antes de Abril, ¿contaría su baja maternal en la empresa B a partir de Junio? Es decir, de Junio a Septiembre o continuaria la empezada en abril en la empresa A? 

Un saludo y Jracias por adelantado


----------



## atika (21 Nov 2016)

Txemagic dijo:


> Estimado Atika
> 
> Primeramente muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia en responder a estas cuestiones.
> 
> ...



Hola:
No me queda claro que tipo de contrato tiene en el segundo trabajo. ¿temporal o fijo discontinuo también?


----------



## Txemagic (21 Nov 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> No me queda claro que tipo de contrato tiene en el segundo trabajo. ¿temporal o fijo discontinuo también?



La verdad es que es un poco lioso el tema ::

En el trabajo B tiene fijo discontinuo de Junio a Septiembre, le tienen que llamar a uno de Junio para comenzar a trabajar (lleva asi 10 años....) PERO en esa misma empresa tiene ahora 6 horas por semana en contrato temporal.

El tema es que durante los ultimos 10 años ha trabajado todos los veranos en esa empresa B pero durante el año "escolar" suele encadenar contratos temporales por cosillas que van saliendo y que compagina junto con el contrato de fijo-discontinuo de la empresa A.

Un saludo


----------



## atika (21 Nov 2016)

A ver:

Lo primero que tiene que hacer es comunicarle a las empresas el embarazo en cuanto se produzca.
Una vez que se lo ha notificado la empresa B (procura que quede de manera fehaciente) sigue teniendo la obligación de llamarla como fija discontinua. En ese momento no se podrá incorporar porque está de baja de maternidad y la empresa le abonará su salario de 20 horas (realmente se lo abona la seguridad social, pero quien lo paga como tal es la empresa)
Si la empresa sabiendo que ha sido madre no le llama para trabajar lo que se está produciendo es un despido nulo de libro, por lo que tendrías que demandar ese despido nulo en el plazo de 20 días.
básicamente es eso no te compliques más. No creo que tengas ningún problema, más si cabe cuando la ley le otorga la máxima protección jurídica a las embarazadas y a las madres.
Un saludo.


----------



## Txemagic (21 Nov 2016)

atika dijo:


> A ver:
> 
> Lo primero que tiene que hacer es comunicarle a las empresas el embarazo en cuanto se produzca.
> Una vez que se lo ha notificado la empresa B (procura que quede de manera fehaciente) sigue teniendo la obligación de llamarla como fija discontinua. En ese momento no se podrá incorporar porque está de baja de maternidad y la empresa le abonará su salario de 20 horas (realmente se lo abona la seguridad social, pero quien lo paga como tal es la empresa)
> ...



Muchas gracias Atika, el contrato temporal terminaría un dia antes del 1 de Junio (31 de Mayo) , con lo que a partir del 1 de Junio su baja por maternidad deberia pasar a ser automaticamente de 20 horas en vez de las 6.

Un saludo!


----------



## 07:59 (23 Nov 2016)

Antes de nada agradecerte atika tu desinteresada colaboración.

Empleado con excedencia voluntaria de 1 año. Termina excedencia y empleado pide reingreso pero empresa alega que en estos momentos no hay sitio porque todos los puestos están ocupados por lo que toca esperar a que haya de nuevo alguno libre. 
Hasta ahí todo correcto y entendido pero la duda viene porque actualmente hay dos vacantes por baja: uno por enfermedad y otro por maternidad.

¿Está obrando la empresa correctamente o tiene derecho el empleado de excedencia voluntaria a que le acepten el reingreso?. Dicho de otra manera, ¿tienen los empleados que están actualmente de baja prioridad al de excedencia aunque ahora haya dos plazas sin ocupar?.

Te estaría muy agradecido si lo pudieses confirmar.


*Edito *para informar de que la duda está ya aclarada. Me he dado cuenta también de que no había indicado a qué convenio pertenece. Pido disculpas. Muchas gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Ohenry (26 Nov 2016)

Gracias a Atika. Dos preguntas:

-Asesores y/o gestorias de cierta calidad online?

-Soy autónomo pero voy a ponerme a trabajar por cuenta ajena también. Pasos?


----------



## atika (28 Nov 2016)

Ni idea; no he necesitado nunca ninguna.

Si no es una profesión colegiada o con algún requisito específico basta con alta en Autónomos, Iva, e iae. Pero esa consulta más que derecho laboral es derecho/fiscal o asesoría/gestoría de empresas, queda lejos de mi campo de actuación, con lo cual te recomendaría que se lo consultases al gestor. Para que comprares riesgos y beneficios. A ver si te va a salir mejor una S.L.

Un saludo y perdón por la poca ayuda que te puedo proporcionar, pero tanto no abarco lo siento.


----------



## Ohenry (28 Nov 2016)

No, Atika, estoy ya dado de alta de autónomo pero quiero trabajar a tiempo parcial para una cadena hotelera, mi actividad como autónomo no va como quisiera, circunstancias ajenas a mi control. Quizás se resuelvan en el futuro pero ahora mismo necesitaria trabajar por cuenta ajena.


----------



## atika (28 Nov 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> No, Atika, estoy ya dado de alta de autónomo pero quiero trabajar a tiempo parcial para una cadena hotelera, mi actividad como autónomo no va como quisiera, circunstancias ajenas a mi control. Quizás se resuelvan en el futuro pero ahora mismo necesitaria trabajar por cuenta ajena.



Entonces es fácil. busca empleo y cuando lo encuentres le das el número de tu seguridad social y de cuenta bancaria y el empresario tiene la obligación de encargarse del resto. Si no no entiendo qué estas preguntando con lo de "pasos"


----------



## Ohenry (28 Nov 2016)

Estoy preguntando que grado de compatibilidad tienen. En que se superponen, etc...


----------



## atika (28 Nov 2016)

Absoluta mientras sigas pagando tus impuestos de manera correcta. Luego serás tu el que veas si puedes o no desarrollar las dos actividades pero no hay problema.
Yo estoy en esa situación y no pasa absolutamente nada. (Solo que en vez de autónomos pago la mutualidad de la abogacia que me hace de plan de pensiones)
no tengas miedo nada te puede pasar. Las incompatibiliades son las que te marque el propio oficio.

Resumen: Legalmente 0 problemas.


----------



## Ohenry (28 Nov 2016)

atika dijo:


> Absoluta mientras sigas pagando tus impuestos de manera correcta. Luego serás tu el que veas si puedes o no desarrollar las dos actividades pero no hay problema.
> Yo esyo en esa situación y no pasa absolutamente nada. (Solo que en vez de autónomos pago la mutualidad de la abogacia que me ahce de plan de pensiones)
> no tengas miedo nada te puede pasar. Las incompatibiliades son las que te marque el propio oficio.
> 
> Resumen: Legalmente 0 problemas.





Un beso en la boca, con lengua, y a tornillo, Akita.

Estaba preocupado con que me pusieran algún problema, para la actividad en la que estoy ahora es todo trabas e historias.


Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## atika (29 Nov 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Un beso en la boca, con lengua, y a tornillo, Akita.
> 
> Estaba preocupado con que me pusieran algún problema, para la actividad en la que estoy ahora es todo trabas e historias.
> 
> ...



Si eres forerA se admite 

Para que lo tengas tambien en cuenta:
https://debitoor.es/guia-pequenas-empresas/autonomos/puedo-ser-autonomo-y-trabajar-por-cuenta-ajena


----------



## fuckencia (16 Dic 2016)

hola buenas


----------



## atika (19 Dic 2016)

fuckencia dijo:


> hola buenas
> 
> un par de preguntinas na más.
> 
> ...



Hola:

En respuesta a tu primera pregunta: Las palabras se las lleva el viento. Si quieres que un concreto fraude sea investigado has de presentar denuncia. Creo recordar que hay un buzón de denuncias anónimas para la inspección. Cabría la posibilidad de que la inspección se presentara en la citada empresa e investigase de oficio ese asunto, pero me da a mi que va a ser mucha casualidad...

Con respecto a la segunda: Un contrato temporal puede ser a tiempo parcial o a tiempo completo. Si se dan los requisitos que facultan para hacer un contrato temporal a tiempo parcial (porque la ley española tiende a que los contratos sean indefinidos) y el mismo no está en fraude de ley, entonces no vería ningún obstáculo o fraude a dicho contrato. Eso o bien no te estoy entendiendo la pregunta.

Un saludo.


----------



## fuckencia (20 Dic 2016)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> En respuesta a tu primera pregunta: Las palabras se las lleva el viento. Si quieres que un concreto fraude sea investigado has de presentar denuncia. Creo recordar que hay un buzón de denuncias anónimas para la inspección. Cabría la posibilidad de que la inspección se presentara en la citada empresa e investigase de oficio ese asunto, pero me da a mi que va a ser mucha casualidad...
> 
> ...




gracias prenda.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Dic 2016)

Hombre está claro que es fraude de ley.

Cuando le de la baja por "fin de contrato" que reclame por despido y ya está.


----------



## atika (21 Dic 2016)

fuckencia dijo:


> gracias prenda.
> 
> No , no me exp`pliqué bien.
> 
> ...



Ahora si te entiendo. Efectivamente si siempre hay un contratado temporal sin aumentos efectivos de producción o milongas varias, el contrato está en fraude de ley.

¿que hacer?

1º Demandar antes de que acabe el contrato (lo preferible) reclamando que se reconozca el contrato como indefinido.

2º Demandar después de que acabe el contrato impugnando el despido.

Si necesitas mucha más información me explayo pero si no con que tengas claro eso te vale. Un saludo.


----------



## fuckencia (21 Dic 2016)

atika dijo:


> Ahora si te entiendo. Efectivamente si siempre hay un contratado temporal sin aumentos efectivos de producción o milongas varias, el contrato está en fraude de ley.
> 
> ¿que hacer?
> 
> ...



gracias atika.

eso me parecía.
voy a editar , porque aunque es para un amigo , pues el foro es un pueblo.

el caso es que sería un negocio con muchas sucursales y más que para que hicieran indefinido a mi amigo , que no tiene interés en ello , es para un bien colectivo.
De ahí que pregunte si en I.T tienen la obligación de tirar del hilo .


----------



## Guillotin (21 Dic 2016)

Respetado Akita.
En primer lugar deseo agradecerte sinceramente, las molestias y el trabajo que te tomas aportando tus conocimientos sobre la compleja legislación laboral en la que nos encontramos inmersos actualmente.
Mi cuestión es la siguiente:
Se puede aplicar un *IRPF variable*, de tal modo que el trabajador todo lo que exceda de 1000€/mes liquido a percibir, ya sea por disponibilidad, numero de horas trabajadas, plus festividad, etc.... seria cantidad a ingresar a Hacienda, al modificarse el porcentaje de IRPF. mensualmente.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (22 Dic 2016)

Guillotin dijo:


> Respetado Akita.
> En primer lugar deseo agradecerte sinceramente, las molestias y el trabajo que te tomas aportando tus conocimientos sobre la compleja legislación laboral en la que nos encontramos inmersos actualmente.
> Mi cuestión es la siguiente:
> Se puede aplicar un *IRPF variable*, de tal modo que el trabajador todo lo que exceda de 1000€/mes liquido a percibir, ya sea por disponibilidad, numero de horas trabajadas, plus festividad, etc.... seria cantidad a ingresar a Hacienda, al modificarse el porcentaje de IRPF. mensualmente.
> Gracias de antemano.



Lo siento no te voy a poder responder por dos cuestiones: 1º No he entendido absolutamente nada de la pregunta. 2º Creo que esa pregunta tal vez la debería responder un fiscalista, porque yo de ese tipo de conocimientos ando más justo. 

Prueba a explicarme la pregunta de nuevo y pon un ejemplo a ver si me entero de qué estas preguntando.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (23 Dic 2016)

Bueno señores y señoras: Feliz navidad a todos. Que paseis buenas fiestas. Un saludo. ATIKA.


----------



## montytorri (28 Dic 2016)

Felices fiestas a todos, sobre todo a Atika de parte de un machaca del MEYSS.


----------



## Alt64 (30 Dic 2016)

Si alguien puede orientarme le daré un millón de gracias y desearle lo mejor para el 2017.

1.- He conseguido cobrar el subsidio para mayores de 55 años hace apenas un par de meses,
2.- Me están ofreciendo en estos momentos un trabajo en Suiza. incluso que suba a Suiza este Enero.
3.- Dejando aparte lo que cobraría, que gastos me cubren, etc, es un sociedad tipo Gmbh, lo que aquí seria una S.A.
4.- No tiene ninguna filial en España.

La pregunta:

1.- He de comunicar algo al sepe
2.- Cuando?
3.- Sirve lo cotizado en Suiza para la jubilación en Epaña?
4.- Puedo seguir cobrando la prestación en España y el salario en Suiza.

Siento aprovecharme de este consultorio pero como he dicho solo percibo los 400 y pico euros del subsidio y no da para gastos.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## atika (31 Dic 2016)

Alt64 dijo:


> Si alguien puede orientarme le daré un millón de gracias y desearle lo mejor para el 2017.
> 
> 1.- He conseguido cobrar el subsidio para mayores de 55 años hace apenas un par de meses,
> 2.- Me están ofreciendo en estos momentos un trabajo en Suiza. incluso que suba a Suiza este Enero.
> ...



El 2 te contesto si puedo.


----------



## Guillotin (31 Dic 2016)

atika dijo:


> Lo siento no te voy a poder responder por dos cuestiones: 1º No he entendido absolutamente nada de la pregunta. 2º Creo que esa pregunta tal vez la debería responder un fiscalista, porque yo de ese tipo de conocimientos ando más justo.
> 
> Prueba a explicarme la pregunta de nuevo y pon un ejemplo a ver si me entero de qué estas preguntando.
> 
> Un saludo.



Es lo que sospechaba, al trabajador le están vacilando.
No hay quien lo entienda.
Gracias.


----------



## numan (1 Ene 2017)

Estimado Atika, antes de nada le deseo salud y prosperidad para el año entrante y le agradezco el tiempo y el esfuerzo que dedica a estos asuntos, los cuales, a los pobres trabajadores, se nos escapan de las manos.
Y dicho esto, procedo con la cuestión.
El caso es que mi señora trabaja en una pequeña empresa dedicada a la fabricación de pequeños electrodomésticos, la cual, de modo paulatino, se está moviendo a otra ubicación geográfica ( aprox 200 km). Algunos departamentos ya están funcionando en la nueva planta. Las contrataciones que se hacen ultimamente, se hacen avisando a la gente de que una vez adquieran la formación suficiente, serán trasladados a las nuevas instalaciones, para que nadie se lleve sorpresas. En la planta actual, hay algunos trabajadores, muy pocos, entre los que se encuentra mi mujer, los cuales no tienen ninguna intención de mudarse a otra comunidad autónoma. Ella lleva desde el año 2010 en el mismo departamento y vive en una arcadia féliz, pensando que cuando llegue el momento, le darán su carta de despido, con su finiquito correspondiente y todos tan amigos, pero yo que soy bastante mal pensado imagino que la gerencia tendrá guardada alguna sorpresa para ahorrarse cuatro chavos. 
Según mis cortos conocimientos en estos asuntos, si todo fuera como la seda, mi mujer recibiría una carta de despido, en la cual aparecería la cantidad fijada como finiquito y el desglose de cada concepto. Si ella estuviera de acuerdo con la cantidad ... pues un apretón de manos y cada uno por su lado. Si lo hicieran a las malas, y le comunicaran su traslado a la nueva planta, nos tendríamos que buscar un abogado y tal, pero mientras el juez aclarára el asuntillo ... ¿ tendría que acudir al nuevo puesto de trabajo ?
Por otro lado, ¿existe alguna otra manera de que la empresa le pueda poner las cosas difíciles cuando su departamento sea trasladado ?, no estoy pensando en bajezas como mobbing o amenazas sino en argucias legales, para intentar deshacerse de ella de forma más económica.

gracias anticipadas por su amable asesoramiento


----------



## Alt64 (2 Ene 2017)

Alt64 dijo:


> Si alguien puede orientarme le daré un millón de gracias y desearle lo mejor para el 2017.
> 
> 1.- He conseguido cobrar el subsidio para mayores de 55 años hace apenas un par de meses,
> 2.- Me están ofreciendo en estos momentos un trabajo en Suiza. incluso que suba a Suiza este Enero.
> ...



He conseguido respuestas halladas en paginas oficiales.

1.-Para 15 dias no he de comunicar nada
2.- Más de 15 días hasta 90 días si que he de comunicar la búsqueda de trabajo en el extranjero
3.- Obviamente si consigues el trabajo en Suiza has de comunicarlo y dejar de percibir el subsidio.
4.- Cuenta para la jubilación pero según lo que te hubieras cotizado en España si tuvieras la edad de jubilarte, eso es, aunque cotices como director de una empresa si en España has cotizado como un administrativo la jubilación en España seria como administrativo sin aumento alguno.

Aun tengo algunas lagunas legales.


----------



## Trabant (2 Ene 2017)

Aquí vuelvo con una nueva pregunta para Atika 

Mi actual convenio tenía una vigencia de 3 años (2014-2016) y recogía distintas subidas salariales según el año. 

Mi pregunta es: ¿al no haber un nuevo convenio firmado se considera prorrogada la subida salarial correspondiente a 2016 (una locura del 0,8%) o al haber vencido nos quedamos sin subida salarial?

Muchas gracias y feliz año!


----------



## atika (3 Ene 2017)

Alt64 dijo:


> He conseguido respuestas halladas en paginas oficiales.
> 
> 1.-Para 15 dias no he de comunicar nada
> 2.- Más de 15 días hasta 90 días si que he de comunicar la búsqueda de trabajo en el extranjero
> ...



Hola, pues iba a contestarte ahora mismo, pero veo que te has adelantado a mis respuestas. Lo que has encontrado es correcto. Te amplio la información de la pensión de Suiza con este enlace:

Soy emigrante español: ¿Cómo queda mi pensión? - BBVA Mi jubilación

Computan los años trabajados fuera de España para calcular la pensión

Y si tienes más dudas y las se, pues tú dirás.


----------



## atika (3 Ene 2017)

numan dijo:


> Estimado Atika, antes de nada le deseo salud y prosperidad para el año entrante y le agradezco el tiempo y el esfuerzo que dedica a estos asuntos, los cuales, a los pobres trabajadores, se nos escapan de las manos.
> Y dicho esto, procedo con la cuestión.
> El caso es que mi señora trabaja en una pequeña empresa dedicada a la fabricación de pequeños electrodomésticos, la cual, de modo paulatino, se está moviendo a otra ubicación geográfica ( aprox 200 km). Algunos departamentos ya están funcionando en la nueva planta. Las contrataciones que se hacen últimamente, se hacen avisando a la gente de que una vez adquieran la formación suficiente, serán trasladados a las nuevas instalaciones, para que nadie se lleve sorpresas. En la planta actual, hay algunos trabajadores, muy pocos, entre los que se encuentra mi mujer, los cuales no tienen ninguna intención de mudarse a otra comunidad autónoma. Ella lleva desde el año 2010 en el mismo departamento y vive en una arcadia feliz, pensando que cuando llegue el momento, le darán su carta de despido, con su finiquito correspondiente y todos tan amigos, pero yo que soy bastante mal pensado imagino que la gerencia tendrá guardada alguna sorpresa para ahorrarse cuatro chavos.
> Según mis cortos conocimientos en estos asuntos, si todo fuera como la seda, mi mujer recibiría una carta de despido, en la cual aparecería la cantidad fijada como finiquito y el desglose de cada concepto. Si ella estuviera de acuerdo con la cantidad ... pues un apretón de manos y cada uno por su lado. Si lo hicieran a las malas, y le comunicaran su traslado a la nueva planta, nos tendríamos que buscar un abogado y tal, pero mientras el juez aclarara el asuntillo ... ¿ tendría que acudir al nuevo puesto de trabajo ?
> ...



Primero: leete el informe que cuelgo en el post 152#.

Segundo: Te voy a decir lo que haría si yo fuese el empresario.
llegado el momento le daría carta de traslado, de la manera que se haya acordado el mismo con los trabajadores, compeliéndola a que en el plazo de X días se presente en el puesto de trabajo sito en X. De lo contrario y en virtud del artículo 40.1 del estatuto de los trabajadores entendemos que opta por la extinción de su contrato, en cuyo caso percibirá una indemnización de 20 días por año de trabajo (Cabría la posibilidad de que los representantes de los trabajadores hubiesen pactado alguna indemnización mayor, cosa que no creo) con un tope de 12 mensualidades.

El traslado exige unos motivos técnicos, organizativos de producción Etc... Vamos a suponer que la empresa los cumple (por lo que leo de tu consulta así parece) en ese caso poco hay que rascar.
Sigue el artículo diciendo que el que no esté de acuerdo puede ir a los tribunales de justicia para reclamar sus derechos en cuyo caso un juez decidirá si se cumplen los requisitos técnicos, económicos o de producción necesarios, en cuyo caso el traslado será efectivo.

aunque demandes has de acudir al nuevo destino, porque si no acudes a tu puesto de trabajo se interpreta como una baja voluntaria, y entonces olvídate hasta del paro. Lo único que te quedaría es que en el plazo mínimo de 30 días que es el que te dan para comunicarte el traslado, presentes demanda (cuyo plazo de presentación son 20 días hábiles), te la admitan a trámite y tu abogado presente unas medidas cautelarísimas para que te concedan la suspensión temporal del traslado. Pero ¡ojo! si la empresa ha cerrado el centro de trabajo donde estás ahora, ya no va a poderte dar empleo efectivo, y aunque te concedan dicha medida, no sería descabellado pensar que la empresa deje de pagarte puesto que no realizas prestación laboral alguna.

Así que si yo fuera el dueño, si tu mujer espera que la despida por el traslado y que la pague 33/45 días por año con un tope de 24/42 mensualidades VS pagarle 20 días por año con un tope de 12 mensualidades. LO LLEVA CRUDO. Y si encima el traslado es justificado, como así parece, pues corres el riego de perder hasta lo que te gastes en abogados.

Si tu mujer llevase trabajando 10 años y su salario fuera 16000 euros la diferencia sería:
A) traslado: 8767€
B) despido: 17304€

¿cree tu mujer que la van a regalar todo ese dinero?

Para acabar te recomiendo la lectura del artículo 40 de estatuto de los trabajadores.


----------



## numan (4 Ene 2017)

Muchas gracias por la clarificación
Le daré un repaso al Art #40 y al post #152

un saludo

Enviado desde mi E2303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (4 Ene 2017)

Trabant dijo:


> Aquí vuelvo con una nueva pregunta para Atika
> 
> Mi actual convenio tenía una vigencia de 3 años (2014-2016) y recogía distintas subidas salariales según el año.
> 
> ...



Primero y en ayuda de la comprensión de la pregunta se debe leer esto: Se anula la caducidad de los convenios colectivos | Blog SEAS

Después esto: Prórroga de convenios y subidas salariales | Economía | Cinco Días

y te extracto este párrafo: ... Y, por eso, merece destacarse la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 10 de junio de 2009, que sostiene que, previstas revisiones salariales para los años de vigencia del convenio, se contravendría la voluntad de las partes si, por vía interpretativa, se extendiera la previsión más allá de lo que ellas mismas pactaron. Los salarios, dice el TS, no experimentan otros incrementos que los pactados, no existiendo precepto alguno que imponga la obligación de revisarlos en relación con el IPC. Es una sentencia interesante, y con el interés añadido de que la patronal que se oponía al incremento era uno de los sindicatos más representativos, demandado por sus propios empleados.

Asi que NO, no se "prorroga" la subida salarial.


----------



## Trabant (5 Ene 2017)

atika dijo:


> Primero y en ayuda de la comprensión de la pregunta se debe leer esto: Se anula la caducidad de los convenios colectivos | Blog SEAS
> 
> Después esto: Prórroga de convenios y subidas salariales | Economía | Cinco Días
> 
> ...



Vamos, que sueldos congelados hasta que se negocie un nuevo convenio :ouch:

Muchas gracias Atika!


----------



## Alt64 (7 Ene 2017)

Buenas, las cosas siguen su cauce ... o sea mucho bla, bla, bla con la empresa extranjera.

Un amigo me ha aconsejado que pida un certificado de trabajo de la empresa extranjera, en lugar de entrar como turista.

¿Es posible que la empresa expida un certificado de trabajo de 15 o 30 días a prueba, eso incluiría salario, residencia y seguros durante el tiempo certificado?

Se ve que la legislación laboral cambia de centon a canton Suizo y estoy hecho un lio.

Me pide una estancia (1mes) allí haber si me adapto, pero para ello me tendría que pagar viaje y alojamiento previo, aparte del trabajo por lo que veo, el viaje me lo paga, el alojamiento le he pedido que me lo busque pero aun no se ha llegada nada claro en el salario y si el alojamiento del primer mes es a cuenta de la empresa.

En fin, un lio,laz pregunta ¿esto del certificado seria muy importante pedirlo?


----------



## atika (8 Ene 2017)

Alt64 dijo:


> Buenas, las cosas siguen su cauce ... o sea mucho bla, bla, bla con la empresa extranjera.
> 
> Un amigo me ha aconsejado que pida un certificado de trabajo de la empresa extranjera, en lugar de entrar como turista.
> 
> ...



La pregunta corresponde al ambito del derecho laboral suizo, con lo que queda fuera del alcance de mis conocimentos compi. Lo siento pero no tengo ni la más remota idea de como ayudarte.
Lo que si te aconsejo es que te gastes unos francos suizos y acudas a un profesional suizo para que solvente todas tus dudas y hagas las cosas bien desde el principio.
Un saludo.


----------



## kerri (10 Ene 2017)

Buenas tardes, os pongo al tanto al autor del hilo y a todo el que pueda echarme un cable o darme consejo.

Intentaré ser breve:

Medio año trabajando a turnos en cliente.

El cliente decide moverme a horario de oficina para realizar otras labores, algo que yo buscaba para salir del pozo en el que estaba. Me llevo dpm con el cliente y están contentos conmigo. Llevo más de 10 años con ellos.

No firmo nada de variaciones de condiciones salariales u obligaciones. Sigo cargando las horas a otro proyecto distinto, pero que también es a turnos rotativos.

Sigo disponiendo de vacaciones, sin que nadie me diga lo contrario. Las siguen autorizando tanto cliente como mi empresa.

Mi jefe de mi empresa la toma conmigo (estaba en contra de lo que quería el cliente), y me deniega vacaciones de Navidad. Me dice que según RRHH no me corresponden ni los días que ya llevo disfrutados este año, al estar a turnos los primeros 6 meses (descansamos la mitad del mes natural prácticamente).

Me advierte que lo deje estar y que ni mueva el tema con rrhh o con el comité de empresa, porque me juego que me bajen el sueldo al eliminar un plus de actividad al no hacer turnos ya.

Meto al comité de empresa, y me voy de vacaciones tras un montón de follones: 4 días de los 12 que me quedaban todavía según la herramienta corporativa.

Ahora viene lo gordo: me llega la nomina de Diciembre con -400€. Me han quitado de forma retroactiva el plus desde que no estoy a turnos. 

Sin notificación, sin haber firmado cambios de condiciones. Sin nada. Me jodieron bien las fiestas y me hicieron un roto en la planificación de gastos.

A primeros de año nos mandaron un documento para firmar donde dábamos conformidad a cambiar la denominación de plus de actividad por plus de turnicidad. Me negué a firmarlo, informando a mi jefe, al comité de empresa y a rrhh, porque me olía la tostada.


Como todo pilló por medio de las Navidades, quedé en el comité con retomar caso después de las fiestas, y aquí ando esperando noticias de ellos.

Pero me huelo que voy a tener que denunciar por mi cuenta.

Consejos? Todo esto me está afectando bastante.

Gracias.


----------



## atika (10 Ene 2017)

kerri dijo:


> Buenas tardes, os pongo al tanto al autor del hilo y a todo el que pueda echarme un cable o darme consejo.
> 
> Intentaré ser breve:
> 
> ...



A ver que no es tan fácil como parece:

1º ¿Trabajas para alguna cárnica o ett? es que no entiendo el sistema de trabajo, es decir ¿Porqué trabajas para el cliente y no directamente para tu empresa?

2º Al principio pensaba que era un error no haber firmado el cambio al horario de mañana fijo, luego por lo que explicaré no me parece ni bueno ni malo.

3º Y probablemente lo más importante: ¿El plus que te pagaban está regulado en convenio? como supongo que si, sigo: ¿Es un complemento personal o de puesto? Supongo que será de puesto, es decir te lo abonan por hacer turnos (o eso das a entender por tu escrito) 
Ergo la pregunta es: Si no haces turnos, ¿Tiene la obligación la empresa de pagarme dicho complemento? La respuesta es rotundamente No. Hasta ahí parece compresible.

4º Ahora lo siguiente más importante ¿Puede la empresa quitarme dinero que yo he percibido por error? Y la respuesta es Si.

La jurisprudencia es clara al respecto de la compensación de deudas. Las deudas son compensables si son deudas ciertas, liquidas, vencidas y exigibles. Y en este caso si parece que se den todos los requisitos.
Recuerda que solo te pueden compensar deudas con el plazo máximo de un año.

El resumen de todo esto podría ser: le tocaste los huevos al rrhh y se vengó de la única manera legal que podía.

Lamento las malas noticias, pero creo que según lo que me cuentas es así.


----------



## kerri (11 Ene 2017)

Te contesto en rojo.



atika dijo:


> A ver que no es tan fácil como parece:
> 
> 1º ¿Trabajas para alguna cárnica o ett? es que no entiendo el sistema de trabajo, es decir ¿Porqué trabajas para el cliente y no directamente para tu empresa? Son empresas públicas, y una externaliza servicios con la otra. Mi empresa le cobra X al mes por mi a la empresa pública cliente.
> 
> ...



Ya me comentas, y muchas gracias por tu explicación. :Aplauso:


----------



## caralimon (12 Ene 2017)

Hola buenos dias en primer lugar muchas gracias por un hilo tan útil y para proseguir tengo una pregunta para Atika que me vendria muy bien que me respondiera.

En mi empresa, en la cual llevo contratado 20 años actualmente quieren que firmemos otro contrato

Le pregunta es que pasara con la antiguedad y el paro en caso de que una vez firmado y olvidado el contrato anterior decidieran echarnos a unos cuantos que llevamos muchos años en la empresa, dada nuestra edad es complicado encontrar trabajo ya por muy bien que nos conservemos  

Lo pregunto porque desde el comite nos han dicho que es lo que va a pasar y que ellos van a velar por que no varien las condiciones de un contrato a otro pero no hay nada seguro. Que si no firmamos 20 dias y a la p. calle y si firmamos que contrato nuevo, condiciones nuevas y a trabajar mas horas por menos imagino

Tengo pensado ir a preguntar a un abogado laboralista del sindicato al que estoy pagando religiosamente desde hace mas de 15 años pero aun asi me gustaria saber tu opinion

Bueno que muchas gracias por el hilo y por la labor que haceis desinteresadamente mucha gente en este foro

Saludos


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Ene 2017)

caralimon dijo:


> Hola buenos dias en primer lugar muchas gracias por un hilo tan útil y para proseguir tengo una pregunta para Atika que me vendria muy bien que me respondiera.
> 
> En mi empresa, en la cual llevo contratado 20 años actualmente quieren que firmemos otro contrato
> 
> ...



Los contratos "no se olvidan". Entiendo que es un contrato temporal, porque si es indefinido no veo qué razón hay.

En caso de despido se computa la antigüedad de la unidad de vínculo completa, incluso con interrupciones de semanas o meses, según casos.


----------



## atika (12 Ene 2017)

kerri dijo:


> Te contesto en rojo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya me comentas, y muchas gracias por tu explicación. :Aplauso:



Hola: Con lo que cuentas lo que quedaría es mirar la definición del complemento en el convenio, y si encajas en su definición reclamarlo a través de una mera reclamación de cantidad.
Si tu sindicato no te lo soluciona, demanda y listo.
Poco más hay que decir.
Un saludo.


----------



## caralimon (12 Ene 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Los contratos "no se olvidan". Entiendo que es un contrato temporal, porque si es indefinido no veo qué razón hay.
> 
> En caso de despido se computa la antigüedad de la unidad de vínculo completa, incluso con interrupciones de semanas o meses, según casos.



Gracias.

Es un contrato indefinido firmado en el 2000

Saludos

Enviado desde mi MI MAX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Ene 2017)

caralimon dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Es un contrato indefinido firmado en el 2000
> 
> ...



Entonces sí que hay algo raro. El contrato ya es indefinido, cualquier cambio en la relación laboral debería hacerse a través de modificaciones sustanciales de las condiciones de trabajo, reguladas a través del art. 41 ET.


----------



## caralimon (12 Ene 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Entonces sí que hay algo raro. El contrato ya es indefinido, cualquier cambio en la relación laboral debería hacerse a través de modificaciones sustanciales de las condiciones de trabajo, reguladas a través del art. 41 ET.



Por eso digo o firmamos o despido improcedente. Eso nos dijeron en el Comité de Empresa y además será 20 días lo de conseguir el resto de días tendremos que ir a Magistratura ya hay precedentes de esto así que acojona-ditos estamos

Que confiemos en la fuerza y firmemos pero no acabo de verlo

Saludos 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (12 Ene 2017)

caralimon dijo:


> Hola buenos dias en primer lugar muchas gracias por un hilo tan útil y para proseguir tengo una pregunta para Atika que me vendria muy bien que me respondiera.
> 
> En mi empresa, en la cual llevo contratado 20 años actualmente quieren que firmemos otro contrato
> 
> ...



Hola:

Se me han encendido todas las alarmas cuando he leído tu post. ¿cómo que un contrato nuevo? ¿Que pasa que el antiguo ya no vale? ¿Porqué? Que no te engañen aquí hay gato encerrado.

No se si es que a algún lumbreras de tu empresa se le ha ocurrido inútilmente pensar que se puede cargar la antigüedad en la empresa haciéndoos firmar un nuevo contrato. Como ya te ha dicho el conforero la antigüedad se computa desde el primer contrato.

Me dan cien patadas en el estómago lo que dices de que si no firmas, 20 días y a la calle:

-Eso tan extendido de los "20 días y a la calle" se da en muy pocas circunstancias, pero atendiendo a tu caso en dos:

a) O presenta la empresa una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo vía art 41 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores. La cual requiere apertura de negociaciones con los sindicatos mayoritarios en tu empresa (ojo, negociaciones de buena fe, no implica acuerdo con los sindicatos, es decir que aunque ninguno esté de acuerdo, se puede aprobar) siempre y cuando existan razones económicas, técnicas organizativas o de producción. En ese momento la empresa a las personas que se lo tenga que aplicar se les pasa para que lo firmen, y el trabajador tiene la opción de 1º firmarlo y ok 2º no firmarlo y acogerse a los 20 días por año que le ofrece la ley.

b) En caso de despido objetivo, la indemnización también son 20 días por año. Pero ojo las causas del despido objetivo están tasadas:
- Por ineptitud del trabajador
- Por falta de adaptación a las modificaciones técnicas
- Faltas por enfermedad
- Contratos raros de entidades sin ánimo de lucro
- En caso de despido colectivo cuyos márgenes estén por debajo de los umbrales del art 51.1 ET (dicho despido pasa como en el art 41: requiere que existan razones económicas, técnicas organizativas o de producción que lo justifiquen.

No quiero pensar mal y voy a optar porque tú te has enterado mal, que lo que la empresa quiere no es haceros firmar un nuevo contrato si no aplicaros un art 41 y cambiaros todas vuestras condiciones laborales.

Si tú tuvieras razón y lo que pretenden es hacer lo que dices, tienes dos opciones a) firmas y tragas. b) no firmas y que te despidan, esperando obtener la improcedencia del despido y obtener la indemnización máxima que te corresponda.
Te quedaría una opción c si fueses sindicalista; perdón; un buen sindicalista: Que sería demandar a la empresa impugnando todos los nuevos contratos alegando que está aplicando un art 41 ET encubierto sin negociar con los trabajadores; y a la vez demandar a la empresa todos los trabajadores exigiendo una compensación económica por daños y perjuicios ocasionados (zas, misil a la linea de flotación y jaque mate) pero claro para eso hay que remover mucha mierda y que la gente tenga ganas y demás...

Bueno espero haberte ayudado. Un saludo. Atika.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2017 at 17:30 ----------




caralimon dijo:


> Por eso digo o firmamos o despido improcedente. Eso nos dijeron en el Comité de Empresa y además será 20 días lo de conseguir el resto de días tendremos que ir a Magistratura ya hay precedentes de esto así que acojona-ditos estamos
> 
> Que confiemos en la fuerza y firmemos pero no acabo de verlo
> 
> ...



No había visto tu comentario. Si el despido es improcedente por cojones son 45/33 días. Para ser 20 días ha de ser objetivo. Yo no me fiaría un pelo del comité de empresa. CUIDADO. Antes de firmar lo que sea pide copia y llevaselo a tu abogado. Si no te lo dan, córtate la mano pero no firmes aunque te echen.


----------



## caralimon (12 Ene 2017)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Se me han encendido todas las alarmas cuando he leído tu post. ¿cómo que un contrato nuevo? ¿Que pasa que el antiguo ya no vale? ¿Porqué? Que no te engañen aquí hay gato encerrado.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias toda la plantilla afectada tiene tu respuesta. Ahora vamos con más conocimiento ante este asunto.

No cambies  

Enviado desde mi MI MAX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (12 Ene 2017)

Personas: No me había dado cuenta de un detalle:
subir fotos


----------



## filibustero (15 Ene 2017)

Pregunta muy dificil. 
Soy aux. Enfermeria, servicio psiquiatría, hospital publico gestion privada.
Si ,veo paguiteros premium, a diario.
Sacamos a los pacientes a fumar a diario, en turnos.
En la puerta del hospital, en el exterior.
Estoy obligado?
No se infringen varias leyes?
La de antitabaco en el trabajo.
Ley antitabaco, en el hospital, ya que tendrian que fumar al menos a 100 metros de la puerta.
Yo soy antitabaco, me da asco hasta tocarlo.
Cuando los saco los mando a 25,metros de mi,para no respirar su humo.
Alguien me lo puede contestar?
Gracias

---------- Post added 15-ene-2017 at 20:53 ----------

Pregunta 2;
Llevo 2 años a 1/2 jornada por cuidado de hijos.
Esto me afecta cara a jubilacion,prestacion por desempleo?
Gracias!


----------



## atika (16 Ene 2017)

filibustero dijo:


> Pregunta muy dificil.
> Soy aux. Enfermeria, servicio psiquiatría, hospital publico gestion privada.
> Si ,veo paguiteros premium, a diario.
> Sacamos a los pacientes a fumar a diario, en turnos.
> ...



Hola:
Pues según sea una cosa u otra así será. La ley de la seguridad social explica lo siguiente:
Seguridad Social:Trabajadores

Se consideran efectivamente cotizados a efectos de las prestaciones por jubilación, incapacidad permanente, muerte y supervivencia, maternidad y paternidad:

Los tres primeros años del período de excedencia que los trabajadores disfruten, de acuerdo con el art.46.3 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores (ET), en razón del cuidado de cada hijo o menor a cargo en régimen de acogimiento familiar permanente o guarda con fines de adopción.
El primer año del período de excedencia que los trabajadores disfruten, de acuerdo con el 46.3 del ET, en razón del cuidado de otros familiares hasta el 2º grado de consanguinidad o afinidad que, por razones de edad, accidente, enfermedad o discapacidad, no puedan valerse por sí mismos y no desempeñen una actividad retribuida.

Las cotizaciones realizadas durante los dos primeros años del período de reducción de jornada por cuidado de menor de 12 años, en los términos del art. 37.6 del ET, se computarán incrementadas hasta el 100% de la cuantía que hubiera correspondido si se hubiera mantenido sin dicha reducción la jornada de trabajo. Para el resto de supuestos de reducción de jornada (personas con discapacidad mayores de 12 años o familiares hasta el 2º grado), dicho incremento estará referido exclusivamente al primer año.

Cuando las situaciones de excedencia señaladas en los apartados 1 y 2 hubieran estado precedidas por una reducción de jornada en los términos previstos en el art. 37.6 del ET, las cotizaciones realizadas durante la reducción de jornada se computarán incrementadas hasta el 100% de la cuantía que hubiera correspondido si se hubiera mantenido sin dicha reducción la jornada de trabajo.

En el supuesto de que no lleguen a disfrutarse completamente los períodos señalados en los apartados anteriores, se computará como cotizado el período efectivamente disfrutado.

Se iniciará el cómputo de un nuevo período de cotización efectiva por cada disfrute de excedencia laboral a que puedan dar lugar los sucesivos hijos o menores u otros familiares.

Es decir: Durante los dos primeros años se cobra como si estuvieses cotizando al 100% después a lo que realmente estés cotizando.


En orden al reconocimiento de las prestaciones por desempleo, todo el período de excedencia:

Tendrá la consideración de situación asimilada a la de alta.
No podrá computarse como de ocupación cotizada para obtener dichas prestaciones.
Para el cómputo del período de cotización exigido, se podrá retrotraer el período de los 6 años anteriores a la situación legal de desempleo o al momento en que cesó la obligación de cotizar, por el tiempo equivalente al que el trabajador hubiera permanecido en la situación de excedencia forzosa.

Es decir, se cobra paro como si no hubiese existido la reducción de jornada.

Un saludo


----------



## filibustero (16 Ene 2017)

Gracias akita,
Un crack!!!!


----------



## kerri (17 Ene 2017)

atika dijo:


> Hola: Con lo que cuentas lo que quedaría es mirar la definición del complemento en el convenio, y si encajas en su definición reclamarlo a través de una mera reclamación de cantidad.
> Si tu sindicato no te lo soluciona, demanda y listo.
> Poco más hay que decir.
> Un saludo.



Gracias!

Bueno, en el convenio no aparece definido ni el plus de actividad ni el de turnicidad por ningún sitio.

Ese plus empecé a cobrarlo en 2008, sin comunicación previa ni nada.

saludos.


----------



## atika (17 Ene 2017)

kerri dijo:


> Gracias!
> 
> Bueno, en el convenio no aparece definido ni el plus de actividad ni el de turnicidad por ningún sitio.
> 
> ...



Entonces si no viene reflejado en ningún sitio, solo te queda reclamarlo como condición más beneficiosa, lo cual es más difícil, pero no imposible.


----------



## Toctocquienes (22 Ene 2017)

Voy a preguntar como norma general, sé que quizá en el convenio diga algo específico pero no lo sé.

Trabajador con horario de oficina, en una oficina. De vez en cuando se le exige viajar y pernoctar, a veces en el extranjero. A veces los viajes (pero no el trabajo en sí) se realizan en domingos o festivos.

* ¿Cuenta como trabajo el tiempo que se dedica a viajar al otro centro? 
* ¿Qué ocurre cuando ese viaje se hace en domingo o festivo?
* ¿Cómo se compensa el tiempo que se pasa viajando y/o estando fuera de casa?

En resumen, ¿tiene el empresario derecho a sacarte de tu vida durante varios días y no compensarte en absouto?
Gracias.


----------



## montytorri (23 Ene 2017)

Atika, creo recordar que una de las excepciones a la ley antitabaco eran precisamente centros psiquiátricosanitarios y penitenciarios entre otros, así que yo me iría al convenio y comité. 
Un saludo


----------



## atika (24 Ene 2017)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Voy a preguntar como norma general, sé que quizá en el convenio diga algo específico pero no lo sé.
> 
> Trabajador con horario de oficina, en una oficina. De vez en cuando se le exige viajar y pernoctar, a veces en el extranjero. A veces los viajes (pero no el trabajo en sí) se realizan en domingos o festivos.
> 
> ...



hola. Lo primero que te voy a recomendar es que vayas al post 152, descargues el enlace que doy ahí y te mires el punto 4 para que entiendas bien qué es un desplazamiento, una vez hecho esto prosigue leyendo lo siguiente:

¿Cuenta como trabajo el tiempo que se dedica a viajar al otro centro? 

No he encontrado mejor explicación que la que ofrece laboro en su pagina web en este enlace: ¿Te tienen que pagar el tiempo de desplazamiento?

En tu caso concreto se aplica los dos últimos párrafos , es decir los viajes puntuales.

En resumen, el tiempo empleado en viajar cuenta a efectos de jornada ordinaria, por ello te lo tienen que pagar, lo cual como bien dice laboro, esto puede ser que generes horas extra, jornada irregular, o como mínimo en el cómputo de jornada anual un exceso de jornada que, como mínimo, debe de ser compensado. 
Ojo que aparte de pagarte te tienen que abonar los gastos del viaje y las dietas.

¿Qué ocurre cuando ese viaje se hace en domingo o festivo?

Lo mismo que lo anterior pero con la especificidad que marque tu convenio para el trabajo en festivos. Personalmente entendería mi respuesta como:
a) Si las horas o días trabajadas en festiva se pagan más, más habían de pagarme.
b) Si tengo derecho a descansar un mínimo de 36 horas a la semana y no las estoy descansado pasaran a deberme dicho descanso. Eso o si no que no me hagan viajar en festivo.

¿Cómo se compensa el tiempo que se pasa viajando y/o estando fuera de casa?

Solo con dietas, gastos de viaje y salario. No hay más donde rascar.

A tener en cuenta además de las preguntas que haces:
- El pago de dieta se hará todos los días que estés desplazado desde el primero hasta el último, trabajes o no.
- El pago de dichas dietas se hará por adelantado. No es plan de financiar gratis a la empresa.
- Si la dieta es inferior a los gastos ocasionados por el viaje, podríamos exigir su pago si estos están perfectamente justificados y son razonables. (Cuidado con el concepto de razonables, será muy raro que un juez se salga de los baremos establecidos por los convenios)

Un saludo.


----------



## Toctocquienes (25 Ene 2017)

Muchas gracias atika, no has dejado ninguna duda.


----------



## atika (25 Ene 2017)

montytorri dijo:


> Atika, creo recordar que una de las excepciones a la ley antitabaco eran precisamente centros psiquiátricosanitarios y penitenciarios entre otros, así que yo me iría al convenio y comité.
> Un saludo



Pues fijate, que yo entendí que era un hospital "normal". Tienes razón en lo que dices.

Por cierto gente, que no me había dado cuenta. ¡¡Llevamos más de 500 mensajes!!


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Ene 2017)

una pregunta muy rapida, mi hermano esta currando en una carnica en madrid. gana bastante bien, esta muy contento..PEEERO....cada dia hace media hora de más, que ni cobra, ni cotiza. le han dicho que es para 'compensar' las horas de café, el hablar con uno, el hablar con otro....sin embargo él no hace café ni habla con nadie...lleva menos de 6 meses. me pasó contrato suyo, me lo leí...y vi que lo tiene de lunes a DOMINGO! SIN EMBARGO el trabaja de lunes a viernes. 

yo no tengo npi de como va esto, menos en las tic y menos aun en espanya.. 

la pregunta seria..

*hay alguna forma de denunciar o poner en conocimiento de autoridades esto...sin que se note?* rollo via declaración de renta (igual estoy diciendo una barbaridad, ojo!)...
que no es moco de pavo, son 15 dias laborales que esta regalando!

ahora entiendo porqué cobra 1700 netos recien salido de la uni, conyo si esta regalandole la vida a la empresa!


----------



## atika (26 Ene 2017)

Ds_84 dijo:


> una pregunta muy rapida, mi hermano esta currando en una carnica en madrid. gana bastante bien, esta muy contento..PEEERO....cada dia hace media hora de más, que ni cobra, ni cotiza. le han dicho que es para 'compensar' las horas de café, el hablar con uno, el hablar con otro....sin embargo él no hace café ni habla con nadie...lleva menos de 6 meses. me pasó contrato suyo, me lo leí...y vi que lo tiene de lunes a DOMINGO! SIN EMBARGO el trabaja de lunes a viernes.
> 
> yo no tengo npi de como va esto, menos en las tic y menos aun en espanya..
> 
> ...



Sin que se note... ¿porqué tiene miedo? recuerda lo que digo en el post 1. Tienes los derechos por los que quieres luchar.

Lo que tiene que hacer tu hermano es: Cuando llegue su hora, se levanta y se larga.Y que lo que le digan le entre por uno y le salga por otro.

Ahora si quieres enredar y presentar una denuncia anónima:
Inspección de Trabajo y Seguridad Social: BUZÓN DE LUCHA CONTRA EL FRAUDE LABORAL

Aunque yo optaría por hablar con unos, otros, la rubia de recepción, acompañar a fumar a los que fuman (aunque no fume) y no perder media hora, perder 2 y que les den mucho por el culo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Ene 2017)

atika dijo:


> Sin que se note... ¿porqué tiene miedo? recuerda lo que digo en el post 1. Tienes los derechos por los que quieres luchar.
> 
> Lo que tiene que hacer tu hermano es: Cuando llegue su hora, se levanta y se larga.Y que lo que le digan le entre por uno y le salga por otro.
> 
> ...



hola atika! joer que rapido la respuesta! 

pues no es que tenga miedo, pero es su primer curro - recién salido - y ha tenido suerte de 'caer' en una multi...vamos que si 'traga'..trabajo no le va a faltar...pero luego entre lo que lo presionan, las prisas, el 'esto era para ayer' y tal...el chaval se altera...y le vienen ganas de plegar. yo le digo que pire al UK, pero él quiere 'hacer CV' - lo veo normal.

dejando cuchicheos aparte...

ufff..con lo puretas que son en esa multi...yo creo que si se pira a su hora ..se lia la de Dios...y la penya empezaría a despertar. Es como una norma no escrita..que TODO dios acata.

Déjame que dude - desde la ignorancia otra vez - de la confidencialidad absoluta de las autoridades (gracias por el LINK que pones!)....pero tratandose de una MULTI donde hay muy buen rollo con ministerios y politicos....DUDO SERIAMENTE que no se enteraran de quien ha 'denunciado' anónimamente..

vamos, imagino que se pueden tomar precauciones (VPN, proxys, etc) al hacerlo...pero yo creo que lo acabarian pillando.

Has tenido alguna experiencia en denunciar fraude laboral de forma anónima?? Si trabajara pasados los pirineos, me fiaria de las autoridades...pero estando en Madrid, y siendo un pipiolo...yo creo que a la semana estaria en la calle por 'haber denunciado fraude laboral' ::


----------



## montytorri (30 Ene 2017)

Las denuncias presentadas en el buzón de fraude, se miran y se estudian y quien lo hace decide si se toma alguna iniciativa o no, pero está mas enfocado a faltas de alta que a excesos de jornada.
En ese caso la denuncia es en papel y no es anónima, sino confidencial.
En la exposición de los hechos, aconsejo hablar del conjunto, no de hechos que le pasen a un individuo, ya que la confidencialidad está garantizada pero si solo se habla de un trabajador en concreto, la it preguntará sobre ese solo y canta mucho


----------



## atika (1 Feb 2017)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hola atika! joer que rapido la respuesta!
> 
> pues no es que tenga miedo, pero es su primer curro - recién salido - y ha tenido suerte de 'caer' en una multi...vamos que si 'traga'..trabajo no le va a faltar...pero luego entre lo que lo presionan, las prisas, el 'esto era para ayer' y tal...el chaval se altera...y le vienen ganas de plegar. yo le digo que pire al UK, pero él quiere 'hacer CV' - lo veo normal.
> 
> ...





montytorri dijo:


> Las denuncias presentadas en el buzón de fraude, se miran y se estudian y quien lo hace decide si se toma alguna iniciativa o no, pero está mas enfocado a faltas de alta que a excesos de jornada.
> En ese caso la denuncia es en papel y no es anónima, sino confidencial.
> En la exposición de los hechos, aconsejo hablar del conjunto, no de hechos que le pasen a un individuo, ya que la confidencialidad está garantizada pero si solo se habla de un trabajador en concreto, la it preguntará sobre ese solo y canta mucho



Hola:
Pues a tanto no he llegado. Las denuncias que presento yo se firman de puño y letra, así que ya no sabría decirte; Pero como bien te ha respondido el forero montytorri, son demandas confidenciales que no anónimas.

Yo me fiaría y en caso de duda denuncia firmada y listo. Un saludo.
Atika.


----------



## trebol77 (2 Feb 2017)

Efectivamente lo que se pone de manifiesto en el buzón del fraude no siempre se actúa, en la Administración valoran la importancia o reiteración y se actúa o no, en caso de denuncia siempre se investiga, es una diferencia sustancial


----------



## Baubens (9 Feb 2017)

Un amigo para que le echasen se monto un sindicato interno. fulminado a la semana


----------



## atika (10 Feb 2017)

Risco dijo:


> Hola, quería preguntar si en una inspección de trabajo es obligatorio contestar al inspector o se le puede remitir a lo que pone en el contrato de trabajo y no decir nada.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola:
Mi respuesta va a ir en un doble sentido: 
1º Tienes la obligación de colaborar con la inspección de trabajo, al menos en lo que a entrega de documentos se refiere y facilitar accesos y su labor.
2º Si el inspector te requiere y te hace una pregunta yo desde luego le contestaría, aunque sea una respuesta de perogrullo.
3º Todo esto tiene un límite que es el de no declarar contra ti mismo si hubieses cometido un delito. E incluso en el ámbito contencioso administrativo rige la presunción de inocencia y los principios básicos del derecho penal sancionador se trasponen al derecho administrativo sancionador.
Más allá de esta respuesta sin datos concretos no puedo ayudarte.


----------



## guillotinator (10 Feb 2017)

Hola quería hacer una consulta:

Se trata de una pequeña empresa, autónomo con un trabajador contratado indefinido.

Este autónomo en 2016 tuvo beneficios aunque bastante menores que en 2015.

Ha comenzado el mes de enero y febrero fatal, estos dos meses serían pérdidas. Se está planteando despedir al trabajador o proponerle reducción de jornada ya que es el coste más alto que tiene, hablamos de casi 1.600 euros al mes entre sueldo y seguridad social. Además del trabajador tiene otros gastos fijos que si no se da de baja en la actividad de momento ha de seguir afrontando: gestoría, autónomos, seguro de responsabilidad civil y de dos vehículos y alguna cosa más.

La duda es si puede despedirlo por causas económicas y en el caso de que salga trabajo en unos meses volver a contratarlo. En la gestoría le han dicho que ha de esperar un año pero he leído por ahí que eso es solo a efectos de la tributación de la indemnización por parte del trabajador, que si lo contratan en menos de un año ha de declararlo en renta como si fuera salario. 

Lo que me gustaría saber es si la empresa comete alguna irregularidad laboral si después de despedirlo y acreditadas las pérdidas en este primer trimestre, vuelve a contratarlo en unos meses indefinido o temporal. En el caso de indefinido ya se entiende que no se solicitarán subvenciones a la contratación porque entonces sí que parecería un fraude.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## atika (13 Feb 2017)

guillotinator dijo:


> Hola quería hacer una consulta:
> 
> Se trata de una pequeña empresa, autónomo con un trabajador contratado indefinido.
> 
> ...



Hola:
No se si os habréis dado cuenta, pero para el despido objetivo por causas económicas, el estatuto en su artículo 52, os remite al 51.1, y alllí en lo referente al tema dice:
- Se entiende que concurren causas económicas cuando de los resultados de la empresa se desprenda una situación económica negativa, en casos tales como la existencia de pérdidas actuales o previstas, o la disminución persistente de su nivel de ingresos ordinarios o ventas. En todo caso se entenderá que la disminución es persistente si durante tres trimestres consecutivos el nivel de ingresos ordinarios o ventas de cada trimestre es inferior al registrado en el mismo trimestre del año anterior.
Con lo que: o el trabajador está de acuerdo con el despido y coge la pasta sin rechistar, o si no tendréis que acreditar muy bien las pérdidas en el juzgado, porque si no han pasado los tres trimestres, uno tras de otro, con pérdidas cada vez mayores o ingresos cada vez menores, no se presumirá que la empresa está en una situación en la que pueda acreditar causas económicas.

Respecto a volver a contratar al trabajador, es el propio trabajador el que puede tener problemas:

Como todos ya sabéis (porque ya os lo conté) las indemnizaciones por despido acordadas en el servicio de mediación están exentas del IRPF. Ahora añado que también lo están las indemnizaciones recibidas por despido objetivo. Así el art. 1 del Reglamento del IRPF dice:

El disfrute de la exención prevista en el artículo 7.e) de la Ley 35/2006, de 28 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas y de modificación parcial de las leyes de los Impuestos sobre Sociedades, sobre la Renta de no Residentes y sobre el Patrimonio quedará condicionado a la real efectiva desvinculación del trabajador con la empresa. Se presumirá, salvo prueba en contrario, que no se da dicha desvinculación cuando en los tres años siguientes al despido o cese el trabajador vuelva a prestar servicios a la misma empresa o a otra empresa vinculada a aquélla en los términos previstos en el artículo 18 de la Ley 27/2014, de 27 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre Sociedades.

Es decir, que si no se desvincula por 3 años de la empresa, la indemnización que perciba habrá de tributarla como salario al liquidar el impuesto de la renta. Lo cual no impide el hecho de que pueda ser vuelto a contratar por la empresa.

Respecto a las subvenciones a la contratación eso es un tema de gestoría que nunca he llevado. No te puedo ayudar.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (13 Feb 2017)

Risco dijo:


> Me refiero a que si un trabajador está en su puesto de trabajo y el inspector le requiere datos concretos en el momento (cuantas horas hace, desde cuando lleva en la empresa,etc) el trabajador puede contestar "lo que pone en mi contrato" o decir directamente que no se acuerda.
> 
> El tema es que hay inspectores que se ponen a preguntar en plan Harry el Sucio intimidando al trabajador, por lo que quería saber si legalmente está obligado a hablar, al margen de colaborar como dices.
> 
> Un saludo.



La colaboración se requiere tanto del empresario como del trabajador... hombre, puedes marcarte una infanta, pero cuanto más le toques los cojones al inspector peor le va a ir a la empresa, o al propio trabajador si fue este el que presentó la inspección. 
Date cuenta que si los inspectores intimidan así a los trabajadores es porque ninguno quiere colaborar con la inspección por miedo a las represalias de la empresa.
Ahora imagínate que a la pregunta de ¿Cuántas horas haces? responde: - Las que vienen en mi contrato. La siguiente pregunta es: ¿Y cuántas vienen en tú contrato? Y si no las sabe la que se prepara es divertida.

Puedo preguntar ¿Porque preguntas estas cosas? ¿Te han puesto una inspección? ¿Has puesto una inspección?


----------



## atika (15 Feb 2017)

Risco dijo:


> Yo entiendo que la principal función de la inspección debe ser la de ayudar al trabajador por encima de la de recaudar, sino la inspección no tiene sentido.
> 
> Si el trabajador no quiere colaborar habrá que respetar su derecho a no hablar, de la misma manera que si un policia pregunta no tienes obligación de contestar (y de hecho se te advierte al ser detenido que podría resultarte hasta perjudicial). De hecho legalmente como pasa en muchos casos hay bastante ambigüedad ya que lo que he consultado habla de "colaboración" sin más mastices, pero eso no implica que haya que dar respuestas concretas. Por eso preguntaba.
> 
> ...



Hola: Respecto a lo primero, una cosa es lo que se debe o debería hacer y otra cosa es lo que se hace. La inspección está para recaudar, tenerlo siempre bien claro, el cumplimiento de las leyes es subsidiario para la inspección, de tal manera que si se cumplen las leyes y no recaudan a por la siguiente víctima. Por otra parte es de las pocas herramientas que tiene un trabajador para protegerse del empresario. Ya sabes: Nos pueden mentar la madre pero no tocar el bolsillo.

Respecto a lo segundo: ¿te das cuenta? Si no contestase un trabajador al inspector, ya no estaría colaborando con la inspección de trabajo. El derecho a no declarar en tu contra viene recogido en la CE para los imputados (ahora investigados) por causas penales, OJO: no laborales. Por ponerte un ejemplo de la no extrapolación de derechos penales a laborales, se da en los casos de despidos, en los cuales no existe la presunción de inocencia, así lo ha dicho el Tribunal Constitucional por activa y por pasiva, no puede vulnerarse un derecho que no tienes, así, las cartas de despido contienen unos hechos, los cuales llegado el día del juicio, el empresario habrá de probar si son ciertos o no, si son ciertos: despido procedente; si son falsos: despido improcedente, pero no se ha vulnerado el derecho a la presunción de inocencia del artículo 24.2 CE. Lo mismo pasa con el derecho a no declarar que viene en el mismo artículo de la constitución: dudo mucho que el derecho a no declarar se aplique en una inspección de trabajo y más cuando no se acusa al trabajador de nada. Así que me da que no cuela.

Respecto al inspector, no hace falta que alguien haya presentado una denuncia para que haga una inspección en la empresa. En una charla que tuve con unos inspectores me dijeron que se plantaron en el CNI en la carretera de La Coruña, y pidieron entrar. Les recibieron y les dijeron que eso era de defensa y que allí no pintaban nada, a lo que respondieron ¿Ustedes no tienen personal de limpieza? a lo que respondieron que si, ¿Y ese personal de limpieza es militar? No... pues venimos a ver sus contratos y revisar sus condiciones laborales.:: Y efectivamente les permitieron sin ningún problema revisar dicha documentación.

Si el cliente vuestro no es ningún angelito, lamento decirte lo siguiente: Que se joda. Si los demás cumplen las normas, que las cumpla el también. Si cierra la empresa que cierre, el hueco que deja él en el mercado, ya lo ocupará otro, no me da ninguna pena.

Lo último es problema del trabajador, yo cuido de las personas que tengo en mi entorno, les aconsejo les pido que guarden documentos y demás. Si la gente no se preocupa por su vida y luego pasan cosas desagradables, podría definirse por muchos como selección natural.

Lamento de verdad ser tan duro pero yo no puedo hacer más por la gente. Hasta he montado este consultorio para que el que tenga dudas se las aclare perdiendo yo mi tiempo y mi dinero.

Ahora si me permites, y no te lo tomes a mal, te tengo que recriminar algo: ¿Trabajareis con algún abogado en la asesoría no? Si la respuesta es si: ¿Pero vuestro letrado no os ha sabido contestar a esto?
Yo te respondo a todas las dudas que quieras, lo has podido comprobar y lo seguirás comprobando, pero que se pague a un profesional por hacer un trabajo y os lo "haga" yo me molesta un poco. Y reitero que por favor no te siente mal lo que digo, y si me equivoco en algo me disculpas por adelantado por favor.

Un saludo.
Atika.


----------



## atika (16 Feb 2017)

Risco dijo:


> Hombre pues no, no hay abogado, si no le hubiera preguntado a él ¿no te parece?
> 
> Un saludo.



¿pagáis bien? ¿Te envío un cv? 

Un saludo.


----------



## Zarpín (20 Feb 2017)

Pregunta que me remite un vecino....
Va a ser tutor legal de una cuñada que tiene una discapacidad del 77% (la tutora hasta ahora era su esposa, que acaba de fallecer hace poco) y me pregunta si puede pedir la reducción de jornada por cuidado de familiar. La cuñada va a vivir de lunes a viernes en casa de otra familiar y él la va a tener los fines de semana y vacaciones. Aunque realmente se van a organizar según les convenga a unos y a otros, no va haber una regla fija realmente.
Gracias.


----------



## atika (21 Feb 2017)

Zarpín dijo:


> Pregunta que me remite un vecino....
> Va a ser tutor legal de una cuñada que tiene una discapacidad del 77% (la tutora hasta ahora era su esposa, que acaba de fallecer hace poco) y me pregunta si puede pedir la reducción de jornada por cuidado de familiar. La cuñada va a vivir de lunes a viernes en casa de otra familiar y él la va a tener los fines de semana y vacaciones. Aunque realmente se van a organizar según les convenga a unos y a otros, no va haber una regla fija realmente.
> Gracias.



Vaya... Pues si que está cogiendo fama el consultorio .
La respuesta que vas a leer es conforme a la legislación general; Si su convenio mejora dichas condiciones, habrá de estarse a lo que diga el convenio. Yo como vengo diciendo desde el principio no respondo dudas convencionales, con lo que, amén de lo que diga ahora, debe leerse su convenio de aplicación.

Dice el artículo 37.5 ET: " Quien por razones de guarda legal tenga a su cuidado directo un menor de doce años o una persona con discapacidad física. psíquica o sensorial, que no desempeñe una actividad retribuida, tendrá derecho a una reducción de jornada de trabajo diaria, con la disminución proporcional de salario entre, al menos, un octavo y un máximo de la mitad de la duración de aquella."

Con lo que la respuesta es si, si está a su cargo por poder puede pedirla, pero con la correspondiente reducción de salario. Para ello tendrán que estar empadronados en el mismo domicilio.

También he de apercibirte al respecto del fraude de ley. Si solicita una reducción que apenas va a ejercer podría entenderse muy mala fe por su parte y acarrearle consecuencias, sin ir más lejos el despido mismo. Así que que se ande con cuidado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (23 Feb 2017)

Ya que estamos yo tengo una duda
Trabajo en una empresa, una cooperativa, que va a petar de un dia a otro por deudas, se me acaba el contrato en marzo, y no quiero renovar, porque preveo no cobrar en unos meses de los pufos que tienen.
Tengo que avisar con 15 dias de antelacion antes de que se me acabe el contrato?
Gracias de antepie


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (24 Feb 2017)

Buenos días Atika,

Tras 9 años en mi empresa ayer me dijeron qur me despedian por razones económicas de forma objetiva, pagandome 20 dias por año. Me han dado una carta resumen con cifras y gráficos, carta con datos erroneos, creo que puedo pelear por el improcedente, el tema es como justificarlo porque al ser un grupo internacional juegan con la facturación de las filiales haciendo que cada pais sea una empresa indepediente que compre a la empresa madre, yo se que el año anterior se ha subido facturación en españa y este último año también.

Las dudas es que entiendo que los 20 dias los tengo siempre y si durante el tiempo de pleito si encuentro trabajo no implica nada y el proceso sigue su curso, es correcto?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (24 Feb 2017)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Ya que estamos yo tengo una duda
> Trabajo en una empresa, una cooperativa, que va a petar de un dia a otro por deudas, se me acaba el contrato en marzo, y no quiero renovar, porque preveo no cobrar en unos meses de los pufos que tienen.
> Tengo que avisar con 15 dias de antelacion antes de que se me acabe el contrato?
> Gracias de antepie



Hola:
La verdad es que planteas una pregunta muy interesante:

Lo primero es decir que tú no tienes que preavisar una finalización de contrato salvo que te quisieras ir antes de la finalización del mismo. El día que se te acabe el contrato te liquidarán y listo.

Ahora lo que no te cuentan:
¿Qué pasa si te proponen renovar y rechazas la prórroga? Pues que equivale a una baja voluntaria en toda regla y olvídate de cobrar el paro.

Aquí podrás leer como lo hacen: Pedir el paro despuÃ©s de rechazar la prÃ³rroga de un contrato temporal – Cita previa INEM

Ahora dos opciones:
a) si no vas a cobrar el paro. dices que no, te largas y listo.
b) si quieres cobrar el paro y la empresa está mal:
1º Renuevas.
2º Al primer retraso de 24 horas en el pago de salarios: Papeleta de conciliación reclamando salarios + el 10% por mora salarial
FUNDAMENTAL: NUNCA ESPERAR Y NUNCA HACER CASO AL YA TE PAGARÉ, POR MUY MAL QUE SE PONGAN LAS COSAS. y más en tu caso que quieres irte.
¿Porqué es tan importante esto? PORQUE EL ARTICULO 32 ET GARANTIZA FRENTE A CUALQUIER ACREEDOR EL PAGO DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 30 DÍAS DE SALARIO. Y si la empresa deja de pagarte un mes, probablemente deje de pagarte los demás. De ser así, todos los pufos que tenga con la Seguridad social, hacienda e incluso otros acreedores van por delante de ti a la hora de cobrar. Pero el artículo 32 te otorga preferencia respecto a esos 30 días ¡Incluso frente a garantías reales tales como la hipoteca! es decir cobrarías incluso antes que el banco 
De ahí la importancia de no dejar que te deban ni una sola nómina sin demandar, para que te adelantes a todos.

3º Llegado el momento puedes llegar a provocar la extinción voluntaria indemnizada del contrato vía artículo 51 ET, esto es: si la empresa incumple de manera reiterada, le puedes decir en el juzgado: Me auto despido, encima cobro paro, y encima el despido es improcedente así que págame la indemnización. Claro que si la empresa no tiene dinero no te va a pagar nada de esto con lo que no es una opción muy recomendable, y tendrías que esperar a ver qué o mejor dicho cuánto te paga el fogasa. (fondo de garantía salarial) porque no paga todo el salario.


Ahora tu verás.
Un saludo.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2017)

Hola atika!
En un juicio laboral cualquiera se presupone que el juez sabe ya de antemano si hay jurisprudencia concerniente a ese juicio en concreto o es el abogado el que debe de mencionarlo? No sé si me explico bien pero lo que quiero decir es si el juez cuando va a resolver un juicio cualquiera lo primero que hace es tirar de jurisprudencia para el caso concreto o no tiene porque.?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## atika (27 Feb 2017)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Buenos días Atika,
> 
> Tras 9 años en mi empresa ayer me dijeron qur me despedian por razones económicas de forma objetiva, pagandome 20 dias por año. Me han dado una carta resumen con cifras y gráficos, carta con datos erroneos, creo que puedo pelear por el improcedente, el tema es como justificarlo porque al ser un grupo internacional juegan con la facturación de las filiales haciendo que cada pais sea una empresa indepediente que compre a la empresa madre, yo se que el año anterior se ha subido facturación en españa y este último año también.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Es correcto.El hecho de que encuentres trabajo no perjudica que el despido sea declarado improcedente o no.
Respecto a la prueba, es la empresa la que ha de acreditar que las cifras son ciertas y que está en pérdidas.
PD: Recuerda que dispones de 20 días hábiles para impugnar el despido.
Un saludo


----------



## atika (28 Feb 2017)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hola atika!
> En un juicio laboral cualquiera se presupone que el juez sabe ya de antemano si hay jurisprudencia concerniente a ese juicio en concreto o es el abogado el que debe de mencionarlo? No sé si me explico bien pero lo que quiero decir es si el juez cuando va a resolver un juicio cualquiera lo primero que hace es tirar de jurisprudencia para el caso concreto o no tiene porque.?
> Pozdrawiam.



Hola:
Las fuentes del ordenamiento jurídico español son la ley, la costumbre y los principios generales del derecho. La jurisprudencia complementará al ordenamiento jurídico con la doctrina que, de modo reiterado, establezca el Tribunal Supremo al interpretar y aplicar la ley, la costumbre y los principios generales del derecho. Los Jueces y Tribunales tienen el deber inexcusable de resolver en todo caso los asuntos que conozcan, ateniéndose al sistema de fuentes establecido (Artículo 1 del código civil)

Habiendo leído lo anterior y traduciéndolo al román paladino:
- No hay que probar las leyes vigentes en España ante los tribunales. Los jueces tienen el derecho y el deber de conocer las leyes y aplicarlas en consecuencia. No es la primera vez que en un juicio yo digo A, el letrado de la otra parte dice B, y el juez dice que la ley que se aplica es la C y se acabó.
- Solo habría que probar ante el juez acuerdos privados entre las partes que no sean normativa legal para todos.
- Respecto a la jurisprudencia, como ya has visto, no es fuente del derecho, es decir, aquí no pasa como en las películas americanas que el TS establece la interpretación directa de las normas y no se puede salir uno de ahí (No es realmente así, pero es para que lo entiendas, perdónenme los puristas). Aquí un juez puede fallar de manera diferente dos casos parcialmente iguales, siempre y cuando argumente de manera correcta y lógica su fallo. La verdad es que no se suelen salir de la linea marcada por el Tribunal Supremo o Tribunal Constitucional, pero si podrían hacerlo. Por ello el letrado de entrada puede citar toda la jurisprudencia del mundo, que el juez es libre al dictar sus sentencias. Ahora en casos obvios donde la jurisprudencia es clara y reiterada, los jueces en un 99% de los casos no se salen de ahí, enuncie o no el letrado la jurisprudencia en el juicio.
Creo que eso responde a tu pregunta. (La respuesta es universal, es decir no es para el orden social solo, sirve para todos los demás)
Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (4 Mar 2017)

Explico mi caso: 

La mitad de la plantilla cobraba una ayuda de 3.5 euros cada día en concepto de vale de comida, los trabajadores que no estaban empadronados en la ciudad donde se ubica la empresa, no tenían derecho a esa ayuda por convenio. En las instalaciones antiguas había un comedor y todo el que quería comía ahí cobrara o no la ayuda del comer. Hace unos meses, se cambió de ubicación de la empresa a una nueva nave con comedor también en otra ciudad muy cerca de donde estaba la primera. Cuando la mitad de la plantilla exigió que se les pagará la ayuda de 3.5 euros por no estar empadronados en la misma ciudad de donde estaba ubicada su puesto de trabajo, el gerente dio dos opciones:

Primera: Quitaba la ayuda a toda la plantilla y abría el comedor a toda la plantilla
Segunda Opción: Mantenía esa ayuda, la extendía a toda la plantilla y cerraba el comedor y tenemos que ir a comer fuera (tenemos 1 hora para comer)

Se optó en asamblea de trabajadores por la segunda opción...¡Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento un volando!
¿Qué os parece que se puede hacer desde un punto legal para mantener la ayuda alimentaria y el comedor abierto?


----------



## atika (5 Mar 2017)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Explico mi caso:
> 
> La mitad de la plantilla cobraba una ayuda de 3.5 euros cada día en concepto de vale de comida, los trabajadores que no estaban empadronados en la ciudad donde se ubica la empresa, no tenían derecho a esa ayuda por convenio. En las instalaciones antiguas había un comedor y todo el que quería comía ahí cobrara o no la ayuda del comer. Hace unos meses, se cambió de ubicación de la empresa a una nueva nave con comedor también en otra ciudad muy cerca de donde estaba la primera. Cuando la mitad de la plantilla exigió que se les pagará la ayuda de 3.5 euros por no estar empadronados en la misma ciudad de donde estaba ubicada su puesto de trabajo, el gerente dio dos opciones:
> 
> ...



NADA. (Salvo que el convenio, un acuerdo de la empresa con los representantes sindicales o una estipulación expresa en el contrato reflejase la ayuda por comida y la obligatoriedad de disponer de un comedor)
Es una lucha sindical compañero, nada más.
Un saludo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Mar 2017)

Muy buenas.
Tengo una duda... veamos ::

Conocido que es contratado de forma indefinida en empresa de maquinaria. Convenio para el Comercio del Metal de la CAM.
Para empezar le ponen periodo de prueba de un año, cuando el CC dice en su caso hay que remitirse al ET para ver la duración permitida, y el ET dice que "En defecto de pacto en convenio, la duración del periodo de prueba no podrá exceder de seis meses para los técnicos titulados, ni de dos meses para los demás trabajadores. En las empresas de menos de veinticinco trabajadores el periodo de prueba no podrá exceder de tres meses para los trabajadores que no sean técnicos titulados".

El caso, al cuarto día de contrato tiene un accidente en la empresa (un socavón tapado de mala manera, no señalizado y él va sin calzado adecuado porque no se lo han facilitado). Le dan la baja por AT en la mutua. Al cuarto día de baja le despiden por "no superar el periodo de prueba" ::::

Bien ¿¿opciones??? Ese despido es improcedente sino nulo ¿no? Es muy cantoso, le echan estando de baja médica (y sigue, se ha jodido un hueso). ¿Qué hacer en este caso, ir a degüello a por la empresa por negligencia?? Debe tener bastantes accidentes en su haber.ienso:


----------



## kron-ragnarok (16 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> Tengo una duda... veamos ::
> 
> Conocido que es contratado de forma indefinida en empresa de maquinaria. Convenio para el Comercio del Metal de la CAM.
> ...




Aunque seguro que Atika te dice algo mas, el mes pasado salio algo relacionado con lo de tu conocido.

El despido de un trabajador que estaba de baja, declarado nulo por discriminatorio | Economía | EL PAÍS

El tema seria lo del tema de periodo de prueba, pero aunque este en periodo de prueba, conserva todos los derechos que pudiera tener un contratado que lo ahya superado.

Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Mar 2017)

Otra sobre mi empresa (tengo varias pero prefiero ir paso a paso:

El Gerente ha sacado en público durante una reunión a toda la plantilla un informe realizado por una empresa externa especializada en estudiar ordenadores y cosas de esas para analizar el ordenador de un trabajador que había abandonado la empresa recientemente por voluntad propia aunque el gerente le había amenazado con despedirlo por bajo rendimiento.

El gerente remarcó que el informe decía que ese ordenador se había utilizado durante horas de trabajo y fuera de trabajo para visitar páginas que no tenían absolutamente nada que ver con la empresa y dejó caer el comentario que algunas páginas eran de dudosa moralidad (no sé si se quería decir que el ex-trabajador visitaba burbuja info o páginas abiertamente pornográficas)

La gente entró en el debate si es legal o no, aunque para mi es lo de menos...Yo deje clara mi opinión, sin entrar en la legalidad me resultó algo realmente muy feo por parte de la gerencia.

Por una parte está la duda sobre la legalidad de la acción cosa que me temo la respuesta y otra sobre si llevo mi ordenador a otro especialista en borrar las pruebas de donde he andado sin decir nada al gerente obviamente para que si un día me requieren en ordenata se quede con las ganas de decir que ando por burbuja info, ¿Podría reclamarme algo por lo juicial? por ejemplo


----------



## atika (21 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> Tengo una duda... veamos ::
> 
> Conocido que es contratado de forma indefinida en empresa de maquinaria. Convenio para el Comercio del Metal de la CAM.
> ...





Hola:

A ver que se me acumula el trabajo:

Por orden: Respecto al contrato con 1 año en prácticas, hay dos opciones:
1º.- Que le hayan hecho un contrato de apoyo a emprendedores, el cual si implica un año de periodo de prueba, diga lo que diga el convenio. Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal -
2º.- Que le hayan hecho un contrato "ordinario" en cuyo caso el periodo de prueba es el que diga el convenio, y ya.

Ahora las malas noticias:

Respecto al despido, en mi opinión, creo que es un despido procedente. no es necesario acreditar causa alguna para despedir a alguien en periodo de prueba, y menos cuando solo han pasado 4 días de contrato. Efectivamente el accidente laboral puede influir algo a favor del trabajador, pero yo, en mi exclusivo criterio, y a riesgo de equivocarme, no lo veo.

Efectivamente hay una Sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional, por la que se declaran vulnerados los derechos fundamentales de un trabajador que es despedido por estar de baja, lo cual equivale a que su despido es nulo. Pero este caso lo veo diferente; no le despiden por estar de baja (que si) si no lo que hacen es despedirle por no pasar el periodo de prueba.

Para que se aplicase lo que dice esa sentencia debería ser un caso exactamente igual.

Por otra parte los contratos de apoyo a los emprendedores fueron matizados por la jurisprudencia y algún despido se declaró improcedente porque despedían a los trabajadores por no pasar el periodo de prueba a los 11 meses de relación laboral, lo cual era un abuso y fraude de derecho.

Respecto al accidente lo que hay que hacer (que supongo que lo habrá hecho la empresa porque le obliga la ley) es comunicar e accidente grave a la inspección y si procede esta levantará acta de sanción.
Luego independientemente del despido lo que hay que hacer es demandar al empresario por la responsabilidad del accidente por falta de epis, con lo que si, ahí iría a degüello. 

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (21 Mar 2017)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Otra sobre mi empresa (tengo varias pero prefiero ir paso a paso:
> 
> El Gerente ha sacado en público durante una reunión a toda la plantilla un informe realizado por una empresa externa especializada en estudiar ordenadores y cosas de esas para analizar el ordenador de un trabajador que había abandonado la empresa recientemente por voluntad propia aunque el gerente le había amenazado con despedirlo por bajo rendimiento.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Creo que estás sobre alarmado. Evidentemente la empresa puede controlar en qué páginas web acceden sus ordenadores. Pero eso tienen los límites clásicos del correo personal y demás.
Ahora si te pueden reclamar algo judicialmente ¿Algo como qué? o mejor aún ¿Porqué?
Hasta donde llega mi buen saber y entender, no veo que te puedan reclamar nada por estar aprendiendo algo aquí en burbuja que trabajando que es para lo que te pagan. No creo que te reclamasen los salarios percibidos mientras estabas en burbuja al igual que no van a dejar por cotizar por ti. Como mucho te sancionarán o despedirán y listo.

Respecto a llevar el pc a un profesional, pues más de lo mismo,. si quieres hazlo, o pregunta por ahí, porque puede ser que no sea el pc, si no que las páginas visitadas se almacenen en un servidor... en fin de informática no se mucho. Pero como mucho lo que haría es navegar en una pestaña privada y listo.

Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 Mar 2017)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Creo que estás sobre alarmado. Evidentemente la empresa puede controlar en qué páginas web acceden sus ordenadores. Pero eso tienen los límites clásicos del correo personal y demás.
> Ahora si te pueden reclamar algo judicialmente ¿Algo como qué? o mejor aún ¿Porqué?
> Hasta donde llega mi buen saber y entender, no veo que te puedan reclamar nada por estar aprendiendo algo aquí en burbuja que trabajando que es para lo que te pagan. No creo que te reclamasen los salarios percibidos mientras estabas en burbuja al igual que no van a dejar por cotizar por ti. Como mucho te sancionarán o despedirán y listo.
> ...



En primer lugar, Gracias por responderme atika.

La verdad es que me molestó mucho. Toda esta movida empezó porque en un conato de huelga me llevé el PORTÁTIL a casa y fue a partir de ahí cuando empezaron con los avisos de que iban a contratar a una empresa externa para ver por donde nos metíamos. Yo hacia tiempo que andaba limpio porque me compré mi ordenaro portátil para conectarme en los hoteles por lo que desde hace mas de un año no pueden decirme nada pero si miran dos años más atrás y vean algún video de los que coloca VLAD la he cagado con todo el equipo.

Estoy de acuerdo con usted en que la empresa podrá controlar sus ordenadores lo que ya no tengo tan claro es en que sea muy legal el hecho de que se deje caer a toda la plantilla que un ex empleado estaba visitando la sección de veteranos de burbuja porque lo están haciendo claramente para humillarle sobre todo si no le han reclamado nada por la vía judicial.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Mar 2017)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> A ver que se me acumula el trabajo:
> 
> ...



¡¡Muchas gracias!!! No es contrato en prácticas :: es indefinido pero con un año de periodo de prueba. Es indefinido normal.
Joer el periodo de prueba no puede ser excusa para todo, es evidente que le han echado al accidentarse... es que joder 
Genial lo de ir a degüello por lo de los EPIS. Hay que derroirlos 
Mil gracias :X

Muchas gracias.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2017 at 11:10 ----------




kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Aunque seguro que Atika te dice algo mas, el mes pasado salio algo relacionado con lo de tu conocido.
> 
> El despido de un trabajador que estaba de baja, declarado nulo por discriminatorio | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Sí, ya había visto la sentencia.
Lo del periodo de prueba está muy bien pero no puede ser que valga todo, debería regularse mucho mejor y que no sea como ahora que no hay que dar ni motivo. Se puede echar en periodo de prueba si no rinde bien en el trabajo, si no da la talla, vale, pero hay casos muy cantosos como este donde es evidente que ha sido por el accidente, y encima provocado por la propia empresa... hijos de fruta....


----------



## atika (22 Mar 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¡¡Muchas gracias!!! No es contrato en prácticas :: es indefinido pero con un año de periodo de prueba. Es indefinido normal.
> Joer el periodo de prueba no puede ser excusa para todo, es evidente que le han echado al accidentarse... es que joder
> Genial lo de ir a degüello por lo de los EPIS. Hay que derroirlos
> Mil gracias :X
> ...



Una matización:
Cuando digo un año en prácticas quería decir que era un año en periodo de prueba, es más, como ya dije: me juego lo que quieras a que es un contrato de apoyo a los emprendedores, el cual si permite dicho periodo de pruebas.
un saludo.


----------



## ricartristan (26 Mar 2017)

Un trabajador con un contrato de interinidad para sustituir a un trabajador con reserva de puesto de trabajo en IT.Éste recibe el alta médica pero comienza a disfrutar de 2 meses de vacaciones pendientes.El trabajador sustituto continúa trabajando esos 2 meses con el mismo contrato.¿Podría tratarse de un fraude de ley?


----------



## atika (28 Mar 2017)

ricartristan dijo:


> Un trabajador con un contrato de interinidad para sustituir a un trabajador con reserva de puesto de trabajo en IT.Éste recibe el alta médica pero comienza a disfrutar de 2 meses de vacaciones pendientes.El trabajador sustituto continúa trabajando esos 2 meses con el mismo contrato.¿Podría tratarse de un fraude de ley?



Podría y se trata de un fraude de ley. Consejo para el trabajador en fraude de ley, presentar demanda ANTES DE QUE LE ECHEN para que se reconozca su contrato como indefinido. Si le despiden por demandar, presentar demanda por despido NULO, vía garantía de indemnidad que está explicada en los primeros post.
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Abr 2017)

Una consulta para el señor *atika* o para quien pueda resolver la siguiente duda:

Un trabajador lleva dos contratos seguidos de seis meses. Tiene la empresa que avisar con 15 días de antelación que no se le prorroga?


----------



## ciberobrero (20 Abr 2017)

Hola buenas,

Una empresa me ha hecho una oferta y estoy aun en periodo de pruebas en otra, y me interesa cambiarme, pero si me voy voluntariamente hacienda me cruje tengo entendido. Puedo pedir que me echen?


----------



## alserga (21 Abr 2017)

*quiero denunciar al sepe porque me reclama la devolucion por cobro de cantidades recibidas*

hola, mi pregunta esta relacionada con el sepe:
en julio del 2016 se me acabo el subsidio por insuficiencia de cotizacion, entonces me dijeron que tenia derecho a cobrar la renta activa de insercion por tener 45 años y tener responsabilidades familiares, me vino aprobada y comencé a cobrarla en eptiembre del 2016, el dia 22 de septiembre comence a trabajar con un contrato de formacion de alumnos-trabajo talleres de empleo (un obradoiro de empleo) para el ayuntamiento de ponteareas, el contrato era de una duracion de 181 dias, yo fui al inem para decirles que iba a empezar a trabajar y que queria para la ayuda de la renta activa de insercion , entonces me dijeron que esta ayuda no se puede parar y despues seguir cobrando, pero que si el contrato era de mas de 6 meses me pertenecia cobrar el 20% de esta ayuda mientras durara el contrato por incentivo de encontrar un empleo, que eso ya lo calculaba directamente el sepe.
asi ocurrio y desde octubre estuve cobrando 109€ hasta febrero, en marzo no me ingresaron nada y me llega una notificacion del sepe por cobros indebidos de 457,95€, y que tengo que devolver ese dinero, porque dicen que el tipo de contrato que tengo no es compatible con el cobro de la renta activa de insercion.
yo hice alegaciones conforme no estaba de acuerdo porque esta ayuda no la habia solicitado yo que me la dieron ellos porque dijeron que me pertenecia. me ha llegado otra notificacion del sepe diciendo lo mismo que la primera que ese dinero no me pertenece y que tengo que devolverlo.
yo les queria preguntar si ustedes creen que puedo seguir haciendo reclamacion al sepe para no devolver este dinero o por el contrario es una perdida de tiempo, y tambien les quiero comentar en que consiste haber tenido este contrato de formacion y trabajo.
-el contrato que tuve no cotiza para el desempleo, por lo tanto no tengo derecho a cobrar subsidio.
-al comenzar a trabajar me quitan la renta activa de insercion.
-como el contrato es de una duracion de 181 dias no tengo derecho a volver a reanudar la renta activa de insercion.
-la renta activa de insercion se puede cobrar tres veces en la vida con una duracion de 10 meses , yo la cobre un mes y 20 dias y ahora ya me anulan los 8 meses y medio restantes contabilizando como si hubiera cobrado 10 meses, solo me quedarian dos veces para pedirla.
-y ahora tambien me dicen que tengo que devolver el dinero que me dieron ellos porque dicen que no me pertenecia cobrarlo.

para mi esto no puede ser legal porque con este contrato que me hicieron no tengo derecho a nada de nada, cuando cualquier otra persona que hubiera trabajado con un contrato de 181dias como si cotizaron para desempleo si podria cobrar el subsidio, y tambien podria haber cobrado ese 20% de la renta activa .
yo en estos momentos no tengo ningun ingreso , solo tengo la pension de alimentos de mis dos hijos 300€, ya se que la cantidad que me piden que devuelva es poca pero para mi en estos momentos es un mundo. 
les ruego me digan si tengo derecho a seguir reclamandole al sepe la no devolucion de este dinero. en las primeras alegaciones que hice yo les expuse que ya que este contrato no cotizaba para el desempleo ni servia para poder cobrar ese 20%, que me permitieran seguir cobrando los meses restantes de la renta activa de insercion, pero no parece que no les importa la situacion de nadie.
tambien quiero decirles que al ser el contrato de 181 dias por un dia de contrato es por lo que no puedo reanudar el cobro de la renta activa de insercion .
y lo que me parece vergonzoso es que justo este tipo de contratos los avalen las administraciones, porque esto lo hacen para no tener que dar ayudas , y para que despues las estadisticas digan que españa va bien y que hay menos gente cobrando ayudas.
les agradeceria una respuesta y si puedo reclamar , si me pueden asesorar que poner en el escrito de la reclamacion, muchas gracias..


----------



## atika (21 Abr 2017)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Una consulta para el señor *atika* o para quien pueda resolver la siguiente duda:
> 
> Un trabajador lleva dos contratos seguidos de seis meses. Tiene la empresa que avisar con 15 días de antelación que no se le prorroga?



Primero habrá de estar a lo que diga el convenio. Si el convenio no dice nada solo han de preavisarte con 15 días si el contrato es superior a un año. Si no lo es no han de preavisarte y por tanto ese despido no será improcedente por falta de comunicación de acuerdo con lo dispuesto en el RD 2720/98.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tranquillo (21 Abr 2017)

Hey atika, pregunta rápida:

Hay que preavisar a la empresa para una baja voluntaria con 15 días de antelación para un contrato en prácticas de seis meses?

He creído leer que si el contrato de prácticas es inferior a un año la empresa no tiene porqué preavisar con 15 días de antelación -y entiendo que el trabajador tampoco-. O quizá no lo entendí bien.

En fin. Gracias!


----------



## atika (21 Abr 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> 
> Una empresa me ha hecho una oferta y estoy aun en periodo de pruebas en otra, y me interesa cambiarme, pero si me voy voluntariamente hacienda me cruje tengo entendido. Puedo pedir que me echen?



Hola: Creo que no te has enterado absolutamente de nada.

1º A hacienda lo que le interesa es lo que ganes, no si te vas o si te echan.

2º Respecto de que te "crujan" donde has oído campanas y no sabes dónde es en la obligatoriedad de hacer la declaración de la renta, puesto que no estas obligado a declarar si ganas menos de 24000 si tienes un solo pagador o menos de 12000 si tienes varios pagadores, con la excepción de que los segundos pagadores totalicen menos de 1500€.

¿Cual es tu miedo? Que no te estén reteniendo nada, (cosa ilegal) y pases a tener la obligación de declarar con lo que si o si te tocaría pagar.
Si este fuera un país serio y las cosas se hiciesen bien, la empresa te retendría lo que debe, y trabajases para 1 o trabajases para 20 y ganases lo que ganases tu declaración de la renta saldría a 0, con la única peculiaridad que sí estarías obligado a declarar; Pero ojo, obligado a declarar no es lo mismo que obligado a pagar.

3º Puesto a que esto es un consultorio de derecho laboral (y no de fiscal) y has hecho una pregunta laboral, te respondo: Puedes pedirle a la empresa lo que quieras: que te echen, que te suban el sueldo o que te destinen a hawaii, otra cosa será que te lo concedan. Por fortuna para ti estás en periodo de prueba y puedes irte de un día para otro sin tener que dar preaviso. Así que si te interesa: presenta tu baja y lárgate. Pero ten en cuenta que si has ganado más de 1500 euros y en la segunda vas a ganar también más de 1500 euros y vas a totalizar salarios en el 2017 por encima de 12000 euros ten en cuenta que te va a tocar declarar el año próximo, pero que si te han hecho bien las retenciones te saldrá a 0.

Burbuconsejo: Firma primero el contrato con la nueva empresa y presenta la baja en la segunda después.
Burbuconsejo 2: En caso de duda dile a la segunda empresa que hasta diciembre te aumenten las retenciones.
Un saludo.

PD: Deberes: leerse el manual de 1000 páginas del IRPF de este año.


----------



## atika (24 Abr 2017)

alserga dijo:


> hola, mi pregunta esta relacionada con el sepe:
> en julio del 2016 se me acabo el subsidio por insuficiencia de cotizacion, entonces me dijeron que tenia derecho a cobrar la renta activa de insercion por tener 45 años y tener responsabilidades familiares, me vino aprobada y comencé a cobrarla en eptiembre del 2016, el dia 22 de septiembre comence a trabajar con un contrato de formacion de alumnos-trabajo talleres de empleo (un obradoiro de empleo) para el ayuntamiento de ponteareas, el contrato era de una duracion de 181 dias, yo fui al inem para decirles que iba a empezar a trabajar y que queria para la ayuda de la renta activa de insercion , entonces me dijeron que esta ayuda no se puede parar y despues seguir cobrando, pero que si el contrato era de mas de 6 meses me pertenecia cobrar el 20% de esta ayuda mientras durara el contrato por incentivo de encontrar un empleo, que eso ya lo calculaba directamente el sepe.
> asi ocurrio y desde octubre estuve cobrando 109€ hasta febrero, en marzo no me ingresaron nada y me llega una notificacion del sepe por cobros indebidos de 457,95€, y que tengo que devolver ese dinero, porque dicen que el tipo de contrato que tengo no es compatible con el cobro de la renta activa de insercion.
> yo hice alegaciones conforme no estaba de acuerdo porque esta ayuda no la habia solicitado yo que me la dieron ellos porque dijeron que me pertenecia. me ha llegado otra notificacion del sepe diciendo lo mismo que la primera que ese dinero no me pertenece y que tengo que devolverlo.
> ...



Algo me has puesto mal. No se qué contrato te hicieron. Dime el epígrafe que viene en la parte superior del contrato para ver si puedo ayudarte. Pero por lógica no conozco ningún contrato que no cotice a la seguridad social. Me escama mucho todo lo que estas contando.
O si te atreves sube la la primera página del contrato para que la veamos tachando tus datos personales. Dije que no analizaría ningún documento en la primera página, pero o me das ese dato o te quedas sin respuesta.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (24 Abr 2017)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Hey atika, pregunta rápida:
> 
> Hay que preavisar a la empresa para una baja voluntaria con 15 días de antelación para un contrato en prácticas de seis meses?
> 
> ...



Es casi la misma pregunta que respondí antes que tú realizases esta.
Efectivamente lo que funciona para la empresa funciona para el trabajador:
1º Convenio (casi todos hacen expresa referencia a dar plazo de preaviso con indiferencia de la duración del contrato)
2º Si el contrato no dice nada efectivamente solo hay que dar 15 días si se supera el año.
Un saludo.


----------



## Können (27 Abr 2017)

Yo tengo algunas preguntas, de cara a un familiar cercano:

- Una empresa tiene su sede en España en un lugar diferente al suyo, donde es una delegación de la sede. Hace poco él se da cuenta que el convenio que aplica al lugar de trabajo tiene menos horas laborales de las previstas, y otras cosas. Es otro convenio en definitiva. Al parecer él ha estado trabajando más horas laborales que las que tenía previstas en su convenio. ¿ Cómo reclamar, y qué reclamar? (me dice). Hablar con la empresa, hablar con un sindicato?

Grazie.


----------



## atika (4 May 2017)

Können dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas preguntas, de cara a un familiar cercano:
> 
> - Una empresa tiene su sede en España en un lugar diferente al suyo, donde es una delegación de la sede. Hace poco él se da cuenta que el convenio que aplica al lugar de trabajo tiene menos horas laborales de las previstas, y otras cosas. Es otro convenio en definitiva. Al parecer él ha estado trabajando más horas laborales que las que tenía previstas en su convenio. ¿ Cómo reclamar, y qué reclamar? (me dice). Hablar con la empresa, hablar con un sindicato?
> 
> Grazie.



Perdón por la tardanza pero he tenido un pico de trabajo bastante alto (y un puente bastante largo jejeje)

Al tema:

Para responder a la pregunta hay que saber dónde está desarrollando la parte principal de su actividad laboral. Matices (y gordos)
Si el está desplazado, aunque tenga un convenio diferente la delegación, bien porque por ejemplo sea provincial, y el trabajador va a volver a su puesto en origen, se le aplica el convenio de la sede.
Si el trabajador, trabajando en la sede, ha sido trasladado a otra provincia donde se aplica un convenio distinto, se le ha de aplicar el convenio de la provincia donde se realice la prestación efectiva de trabajo.

Cuando sepas qué convenio se le ha de aplicar podrás comprobar en qué se ha incumplido y reclamarlo. 

Afiliarse a un sindicato nunca está de más, solo que algunos tienen periodos de carencia para llevarte cosas, otros te cobrarán más, y en otros no habrá diferencia alguna.

Espero que esto responda tu pregunta. Un saludo.


----------



## Können (17 May 2017)

atika dijo:


> Perdón por la tardanza pero he tenido un pico de trabajo bastante alto (y un puente bastante largo jejeje)
> 
> Al tema:
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, cuando algo es gratis y con buena voluntad, no puede exigirse mucho más...
Por otra parte, muchas gracias por parte de mi familiar.

La parte principal se desarrolla desde el inicio, en una provincia diferente a donde está la sede central español.

Saludos.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 May 2017)

atika dijo:


> Sin que se note... ¿porqué tiene miedo? recuerda lo que digo en el post 1. Tienes los derechos por los que quieres luchar.
> 
> Lo que tiene que hacer tu hermano es: Cuando llegue su hora, se levanta y se larga.Y que lo que le digan le entre por uno y le salga por otro.
> 
> ...




buenas, upeo...

mi hermano va a plegar en breve, el otro dia me dijo que la guinda del pastel es que no puede ir en pantalon corto en verano...que hace tiempo vinieron unos clientes y vieron a un currito con toda la pelambrera en las piernas y se 'quejaron'. ahora nadie en la oficina va en pantaka corto ::

yo cada vez que me cuenta alucino más...

una empresa te puede obligar a ir en pantalon corto??

aqui en Suiza hay lo tipico de que en un evento se pide 'correción en el vestir' cuando te llega la tarjetita...pero todo el mundo va como quiere a currar. Creo también que le han husmeado el correo interno, porque le voy pasando ofertas de curro suizas para él...y un jefe suyo le pregunto hace poco que si habia estado en Suiza :: ... me llamó super paranoico el pobre :XX:

vaya panda de hijos d pvta hay en las empresuchas colega..

porque es jodido demostrar lo del email, sino les podria caer un puraco del copón..


----------



## atika (6 Jun 2017)

Ds_84 dijo:


> una empresa te puede obligar a ir en pantalon corto??



La jurisprudencia es diversa y conflictiva. Acuérdate de las azafatas que reclamaban poder ir en pantalones.


----------



## atika (1 Jul 2017)

Últimos cinco dias para preguntar antes de que se cierre por vacaciones, después nos vemos en agosto.


----------



## atika (3 Jul 2017)

Treecool dijo:


> Hay que dar preaviso por excedencia por cuidado de menor?
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Si, claro; no puedes irte de la noche a la mañana haciendo un agujero a la empresa. Hay que preavisar con la antelación que diga el convenio, de no decir nada se preavisará con 15 días de antelación.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chaqueta_parlante (4 Jul 2017)

atika dijo:


> Si, claro; no puedes irte de la noche a la mañana haciendo un agujero a la empresa. Hay que preavisar con la antelación que diga el convenio, de no decir nada se preavisará con 15 días de antelación.
> Un saludo.



Supongo que esos 15 días son una fórmula de cortesía. En el convenio que atañe a la cuestión no figura plazo alguno por cuidado de menor pero si por excedencia voluntaria.
Gracias de nuevo, figura. Que Dios te lo pague con una buena chortina


----------



## atika (31 Jul 2017)

Ya estoy de vuelta, a quien le interese ya sabe. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ktos00 (3 Ago 2017)

Tengo un sobrino que trabaja de repartidor especialista en una empresa de reparto sin direccionar (el buzonero de toda la vida de Dios) y en su empresa han empezado a implementar medidas de control de los trabajadores: hacer fotos de los buzones y notificar su ubicación vía Whatsapp. Para ello sus jefes le han dicho que debe usar su teléfono móvil personal. 

Teniendo en cuenta que tanto las fotos como compartir su localización por Whatsapp responden al cumplimiento de unas funciones de la empresa, ¿es lícito que le obliguen a usar su móvil personal o debe facilitarle un dispositivo la empresa?


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ago 2017)

si es autónomo como los de deliveroo o glovo lo tiene que poner él, los datos también.


----------



## ktos00 (3 Ago 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si es autónomo como los de deliveroo o glovo lo tiene que poner él, los datos también.



Gracias por su respuesta, Incorrezto.

No es autónomo, sino trabajador por cuenta ajena.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ago 2017)

pues si es cuenta ajena, material ajeno digo yo


----------



## atika (4 Ago 2017)

ktos00 dijo:


> Tengo un sobrino que trabaja de repartidor especialista en una empresa de reparto sin direccionar (el buzonero de toda la vida de Dios) y en su empresa han empezado a implementar medidas de control de los trabajadores: hacer fotos de los buzones y notificar su ubicación vía Whatsapp. Para ello sus jefes le han dicho que debe usar su teléfono móvil personal.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que tanto las fotos como compartir su localización por Whatsapp responden al cumplimiento de unas funciones de la empresa, ¿es lícito que le obliguen a usar su móvil personal o debe facilitarle un dispositivo la empresa?



Efectivamente, como ya le han dicho si el trabajador lo es por cuenta ajena, los medios los ha de aportar la empresa. ¿O acaso comparte la empresa los beneficios que tiene con el trabajador?
Ahora viene lo difícil: echarle cojones y decirle a la empresa que no va a usar su teléfono personal para el desempeño de sus funciones laborales. (Todo por escrito por supuesto)
Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Ago 2017)

ktos00 dijo:


> Gracias por su respuesta, Incorrezto.
> 
> No es autónomo, sino trabajador por cuenta ajena.



Pues no tiene porqué.

Es más: el Supremo ha establecido en sentencia que es abusiva la cláusula que una empresa incluía en sus contratos en la cual requería al trabajador para que aportara su número de teléfono y correo electrónico personales para “cualquier tipo de comunicación relativa a este contrato, a la relación laboral o al puesto de trabajo”.


----------



## ktos00 (6 Ago 2017)

atika dijo:


> Efectivamente, como ya le han dicho si el trabajador lo es por cuenta ajena, los medios los ha de aportar la empresa. ¿O acaso comparte la empresa los beneficios que tiene con el trabajador?
> Ahora viene lo difícil: echarle cojones y decirle a la empresa que no va a usar su teléfono personal para el desempeño de sus funciones laborales. (Todo por escrito por supuesto)
> Un saludo.



Ciertamente, atika. ¿Podría decirme qué debe constar en el escrito para que tenga validez?



Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pues no tiene porqué.
> 
> Es más: el Supremo ha establecido en sentencia que es abusiva la cláusula que una empresa incluía en sus contratos en la cual requería al trabajador para que aportara su número de teléfono y correo electrónico personales para “cualquier tipo de comunicación relativa a este contrato, a la relación laboral o al puesto de trabajo”.



¿Le sería mucha molestia facilitarme el enlace o el número de referencia de la sentencia? Me encantaría leerla.


----------



## atika (7 Ago 2017)

ktos00 dijo:


> Ciertamente, atika. ¿Podría decirme qué debe constar en el escrito para que tenga validez?



En el ámbito privado no existen requisitos procesales que habiliten o inhabiliten la validez de un escrito.
Lo más obvio es: A quién va dirigido. Quién lo dirige perfectamente identificado (por ejemplo enumerando el puesto de trabajo). Una exposición clara de los hechos y un solicito que en su caso sería el que advertir de que no va a usar medios personales en su trabajo.

Luego una copia para ti y otra para la empresa, ambas debidamente firmadas y selladas tanto por ti como por la empresa. Si se niegan a recogértelas, burofax al canto, lo malo es que eso cuesta dinero.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Ago 2017)

Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo, de 21 de septiembre de 2015, en materia de DECLARACIÃ“N DE CLÃUSULA CONTRACTUAL ABUSIVA QUE EXIGE QUE EL TRABAJADOR DÃ‰ SU NÃšMERO MÃ“VIL Y CORREO AL EMPEZAR A TRABAJAR.


----------



## Burbujero27 (17 Ago 2017)

Atika eres un fenómeno.


----------



## atika (17 Ago 2017)

Burbujero27 dijo:


> Atika eres un fenómeno.



Gracias :o

Me he sonrojado.


----------



## mallac (18 Ago 2017)

Buenas noches, quería saber si se puede obligar a una persona para jubilarse una vez llegado su edad de jubilación, es decir, una persona llega el cumple los 65 años, decide continuar trabajando dado que es una comunidad tienes 70 años en la actualidad, se le podría obligar a marcharse a su casa ?
Habría que pagarle algún tipo de despido?


----------



## atika (18 Ago 2017)

mallac dijo:


> Buenas noches, quería saber si se puede obligar a una persona para jubilarse una vez llegado su edad de jubilación, es decir, una persona llega el cumple los 65 años, decide continuar trabajando dado que es una comunidad tienes 70 años en la actualidad, se le podría obligar a marcharse a su casa ?
> Habría que pagarle algún tipo de despido?



Hola:
A día de hoy no existe una edad máxima obligatoria por la que tengas que jubilarte.
Antes si se permitía en los convenios colectivos fijar una edad máxima de jubilación, cumpliendo ciertos requisitos, pero desde el año 2012, la disposición adicional Décima del Estatuto de los trabajadores dice lo siguiente:
"Se entenderán nulas y sin efecto las cláusulas de los convenios colectivos que posibiliten la extinción del contrato de trabajo por el cumplimiento por parte del trabajador de la edad ordinaria de jubilación fijada en la normativa de Seguridad Social, cualquiera que sea su extensión y alcance de dichas cláusulas"
Con lo que (Y respondiendo a vuestra pregunta):
a) O le despedís y le pagáis lo que le corresponda.
b) pactáis con él que se vaya (probar a incentivarle un poco la jubilación)

Un saludo.


----------



## mallac (7 Sep 2017)

Hola, tengo un amigo que ha estado trabajando en una empresa 20 años. Le diagnosticaron colitis ulcerosa. Ha pasado el tribunal médico y dice que le están abonando 2500€ mensuales más dos pagas extras anuales. La incapacidad es revisarle cada dos años, creo. Es esto posible?
Saludos


----------



## atika (8 Sep 2017)

Hola: 
Aquí tienes unas tablas con las pensiones mínimas según provengan de una incapacidad u otra. También depende de las circunstancias familiares.
Cuantía de las pensiones máximas y mínimas contributivas para el 2017 | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos
En cualquier caso la pensión máxima en este país es de 2573,70€ (14 pagas)
Osea que si durante todo el periodo de cotización ha pagado el máximo a la S.Social, si es posible tener dicha pensión.
En otro orden de cosas si, es revisable cada dos años si así lo expresa la propia seguridad social al concederte la incapacidad, en previsión de mejoría a la luz de la ciencia actual. A veces no se señala esa revisión, por ejemplo en casos de enfermedades degenerativas incurables.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Sep 2017)

Además cuando la incapacidad permanente lleve indicada la revisión por mejoría tendrá, por ley, reserva de su puesto de trabajo durante 2 años a contar desde la resolución de esa incapacidad.


----------



## fayser (14 Sep 2017)

atika dijo:


> Con lo que (Y respondiendo a vuestra pregunta):
> a) O le despedís y le pagáis lo que le corresponda.
> b) pactáis con él que se vaya (probar a incentivarle un poco la jubilación)



::

Jóvenes en paro por todas partes, y ¿dices que uno puede seguir currando con 70 años hasta que le echen indemnizado?

::


----------



## atika (15 Sep 2017)

fayser dijo:


> ::
> 
> Jóvenes en paro por todas partes, y ¿dices que uno puede seguir currando con 70 años hasta que le echen indemnizado?
> 
> ::



Dura lex sed lex.

¿Qué quieres que diga? Si la pregunta es ¿Estoy moralmente de acuerdo con esa norma? Pues mira: elige problema:
a) Pagas altas pensiones a cada vez más jubilados. Con lo cual sacas jóvenes del paro, (Cuyas cotizaciones no cubren el gasto en pensiones)
b) Permites que la persona trabaje lo que quiera, te ahorras la pensión, pero dejas a jóvenes en el paro.

Busca la formula ideal tú y pásasela al gobierno cuando la encuentres.
Suerte.


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2017)

Me envían este mensaje por privado. Como no es privado lo ponemos aquí para que todo el mundo pueda aprender:

HandyMiniFan HandyMiniFan está desconectado
Pompero
Ignorar usuario

Fecha de Ingreso: 20-septiembre-2017
Mensajes: 0
Gracias: 0
0 Agradecimientos de 0 mensajes
Hola Atika,

En primer lugar, no sé si contestarás consultas legales, por lo que entendería perfectamente que no contestases a un desconocido con el que ni siquiera has coincidido en algún hilo.

Te escribo para preguntarte por una duda que nos trae un poco desconcertados y me gustaría saber si pudieras arrojar algo de luz al tema.

A mi chica le han ofrecido trabajar un día a la semana en un restaurante como camarera sin contrato de trabajo. Ella está en situación de desempleo pero no cobra prestación alguna y va a empezar unas prácticas en su universidad de forma extracurricular por lo que en principio y si no recuerdo mal, le pagan entre 200-400 euros (no sé la cifra exacta pero si es relevante, le puedo preguntar).

Entiendo que si la inspección de trabajo "pilla" a un trabajador sin contrato la sanción es para el empresario y para el trabajador que esté cobrando prestaciones en su caso. Mi duda es, si la pillan trabajando sin contrato mientras también realiza prácticas extracurriculares remuneradas ¿podrían quitarle el derecho a esas prácticas o el dinero que reciba? El año pasado hizo otras prácticas de la misma categoría y llegó a cotizar incluso.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2017 at 14:39 ----------

Hola:

"si la pillan trabajando sin contrato mientras también realiza prácticas extracurriculares remuneradas ¿podrían quitarle el derecho a esas prácticas o el dinero que reciba? "

Depende: en mi opinión solo podría suceder algo así si el propio convenio de prácticas exigiese la situación de desempleo legal para el acceso a las mismas. De ser así, si estaría incurriendo en un fraude.

por lo demás no veo que tengas que preocuparte.

La responsabilidad del contrato de camarera es de la empresa o empresario del bar.
Si las prácticas le dan de alta, pues perfecto.

Un saludo.


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Sep 2017)

Gracias Atika por tu tiempo y conocimientos.

Con tu permiso, te hago una consulta para que aventures como puede terminar.

Mujer, solicita reducción de jornada por conciliación familiar, ofrece 4 posibilidades de reducción ( en dos solicita pequeñas modificaciones en los otros dos solicita reducción sobre su horario ) a lo largo de mes y medio en 4 escritos.

La empresa no se lo concede, alegando que no se opone a su derecho de reducción siempre y cuando dicha reducción no se efectúe sobre las tardes o sobre días completos.


Obviamente ya está en manos de una abogada para litigar en el juzgado.


Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (29 Sep 2017)

Buenos días,

Llevo un tiempo trabajando de comercial en una empresa. Me prometieron una serie de comisiones cara a cara, y tengo grabada esa conversación. En caso de que no me paguen las comisiones ¿una grabación donde hable yo con la jefa de la empresa y donde ella me este diciendo que me van a pagar un tanto % podría servirme para algo? 

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## atika (29 Sep 2017)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Llevo un tiempo trabajando de comercial en una empresa. Me prometieron una serie de comisiones cara a cara, y tengo grabada esa conversación. En caso de que no me paguen las comisiones ¿una grabación donde hable yo con la jefa de la empresa y donde ella me este diciendo que me van a pagar un tanto % podría servirme para algo?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias!



Lo que vaya a fallar la justicia no te lo puede decir nadie. Pero al respecto de que si una grabación es admisible como prueba en el orden social, la respuesta es SÍ, con las siguientes premisas:

- En dicha grabación no ha de hablarse de temas personales.

STC 10/7/00: La libertad y dignidad de la persona no comprende en principio los hechos referidos a las relaciones sociales y profesionales en que se desarrolla la actividad laboral que están más allá del ámbito del espacio de intimidad personal y familiar.

- Has de ser partícipe en dicha conversación.

SSTS 883/94 y otras: La grabación de una conversación que tiene lugar entre dos personas y que uno de los intervinientes desea conservar para tener constancia fidedigna de lo tratado entre ambos, no supone una invasión de la intimidad. 

Y manteniendo esas dos premisas: sí aunque el resto de participantes de la conversación no sepan que les están grabando.


----------



## atika (2 Oct 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Gracias Atika por tu tiempo y conocimientos.
> 
> Con tu permiso, te hago una consulta para que aventures como puede terminar.
> 
> ...



Hola:
A ver, no doy porcentajes u opciones de si se va a ganar un asunto.
Partiendo de esa base el Estatuto de los Trabajadores en su artículo 37.5 dice "reducción de trabajo diaria".
Y en el siguiente punto, el 37.6 dice que la concreción horaria le corresponderá al trabajador dentro de su jornada ordinaria.

Así que si el convenio no dijese otra cosa La reducción de trabajo con la correspondiente concreción horaria ha de realizarse en todos los días de trabajo y dentro de su jornada diaria. 

Si se ha solicitado en esos términos, la empresa ya puede decir misa que se la come. Si se ha solicitado fuera de esos términos dos opciones:
a) o el convenio dice algo más y se puede agarrar ahí.
b) será una mera interpretación judicial, en la que con suerte el juez decidirá que prima el interés del menor. Si no pues mala suerte.

Las reducciones de jornada fuera de tu horario o queriendo reducir en días concretos (en especial los fines de semana) o en un turno concreto son una lotería. Yo tengo ganadas varias sentencias de este estilo jodidas, pero también me han presionado mucho los jueces en conciliación de malas maneras diciendo "que la sentencia no va a gustar a su cliente" "o que no piensa dictar sentencia que se apañe con la empresa"....

Resumen moneda al aire.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Oct 2017)

sobre la huelga no huelga de ayer. Laboralmente cual es su opinión?

es un cierre patronal?
Se ve incluso que los mossos van a cerrar mercadonas
Qué es? pq la verdad es una situación un poco kafkiana


----------



## atika (4 Oct 2017)

kenny220 dijo:


> sobre la huelga no huelga de ayer. Laboralmente cual es su opinión?
> 
> es un cierre patronal?
> Se ve incluso que los mossos van a cerrar mercadonas
> Qué es? pq la verdad es una situación un poco kafkiana



Los de laboro ya han hecho un artículo de eso y creo que está bastante bien, te remito a su lectura:

http://laboro-spain.blogspot.com.es/2017/10/descuento-salario-cierre-empresa.html

El resto son cuestiones políticas a las que prefiero no entrar.

Un saludo.


----------



## kenny220 (4 Oct 2017)

atika dijo:


> Los de laboro ya han hecho un artículo de eso y creo que está bastante bien, te remito a su lectura:
> 
> En una "huelga de empresas" no se puede descontar salario ni cotización.
> 
> ...



si ya me medio sabia lo del cierre patronal. Pero que fuese una administración la que hiciera "cierre patronal" me deja un poco descolocado.


----------



## Coinbase (21 Oct 2017)

Interesante hilo, muy acertado


----------



## kron-ragnarok (24 Oct 2017)

Buenas tardes Atika.

En el trabajo volvemos a estar con concurso publico por parte del ayuntamiento de madrid.

En principio han publicado antiguedad y salario en los contratos para que las empresas sepan lo que cobramos cada uno, y no hagan bajadas de salarios por debajo de convenio nacional.

El problema que la mayoria que han ido, son empresas piratas, que te suben la jornada a 182 horas(162 en convenio) y te bajan el salario de 1400 a 700 con las pagas incluidas.

Sabemos que eso no lo pueden hacer, por el articulo 14 del convenio de seguridad privada, pero ya nos estamos mentalizando que si entra una de estas piratas es lo que haran.

Encontro un compañero una sentencia europea, (asunto c-422/14), que decia que si te modifica el empresario unilateralmente y perjudicial al trabajor, elementos esencial del contrato, se considera despido, lo cual da a entender que no sera por 9/12 meses y 20 dias por modificaciones sustanciales segun nuestra reforma laboral, siendo 45/33 dias(-/a partir de febrero 2012) y 2 años.


No se si esto es correcto.

Es por barajar todas las posibilidades, ya que si vamos a estar asi ya cada dos años, pedir la cuenta en cuanto modifiquen algo asi y pasar de la seguridad.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## atika (24 Oct 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas tardes Atika.
> 
> En el trabajo volvemos a estar con concurso publico por parte del ayuntamiento de madrid.
> 
> ...



Hola, lo primero está en rojo y es la solución a vuestros problemas: Si sabéis que no pueden hacerlo... NO LES DEJÉIS. Y aquí debería acabar la consulta.

Ahora: Si aplican una modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo, lo primero que habría que hacer es ver si pueden, porque si yo me presento a un concurso público y luego recorto drásticamente las condiciones de trabajo, perfectamente podría estar incurriendo en un fraude a la competencia, puesto que a sabiendas que no voy a pagar los salarios, pujo y luego recorto los mismos vía artículo 41.

Disquisiciones mías a parte: este es el resumen de lo que encontró el compañero tuyo de trabajo:https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/jcms/P_183656/fr/
Y para nada dice "que si te modifica el empresario unilateralmente y perjudicial al trabajador, elementos esencial del contrato, se considera despido". 

Lo que dice la Sentencia es que "con objeto de determinar si existe un despido colectivo, una Directiva de la Unión establece que, a efectos del cálculo del número de despidos, se asimilarán a éstos las extinciones de contrato de trabajo producidas por iniciativa del empresario por uno o varios motivos no inherentes a la persona de los trabajadores, siempre y cuando los despidos sean al menos cinco."

Y traducido al román paladino: La empresa tiene contratados fijos y eventuales. La empresa aplica un artículo 41 y mucha gente empieza a irse. En ese impás de tiempo también se van los eventuales. Un hombre demanda porque dice que al irse tanta gente lo que debió de hacer la empresa es aplicar un despido colectivo.

El tribunal de turno eleva la pregunta al TJUE y este dice:

- Que los trabajadores eventuales cuentan a efectos de cómputo para el despido colectivo.

- Que para el citado cómputo da igual cómo te echen, lo importante es que te echen.

- Y Que cuando un trabajador se va porque no acepta las condiciones del 41, ese despido no es por su culpa y ha de contar a la hora de ver si estamos o no en un despido colectivo. (en España es el llamado despido objetivo) Y eso no quiere decir que cada vez que haya una modificación sustancial ese despido sea improcedente, sino que ese despido cuenta a efectos de si se cumplen los porcentajes necesarios para abrir el cauce del despido colectivo.

Y como bonus track la respuesta indirecta a la pregunta que no haces y que te lleva al error que te fuerza a plantearme esa pregunta: El hecho que se considere despido no quiere decir que dicho despido sea improcedente.

Por ello debes de conocer las: Diferencias entre despido individual y despido colectivo.

El despido individual puede ser

Nulo: En caso de vulneración de derechos fundamentales o despido de representantes de los trabajadores. (En otro post ya puse sus consecuencias, no me voy a repetir aquí)

Improcedente: 33/45 dias por año,

Improcedente por voluntad del trabajador si se dan los requisitos del artículo 50 ET. (Es decir, me despido, cobro el paro y encima me pagas la indemnización)

Procedente.

Objetivo: Si se dan las circunstancias del art 52 ET: (muy resumidas)

- Por ineptitud sobrevenida del trabajador.
- Por falta de adaptación a las modificaciones técnicas.
- Cuando se den las causas del despido colectivo pero no alcancen a al número necesario de trabajadores para aplicar este (luego las vemos)
- Por faltas de asistencia al trabajo justificadas pero intermitente (dentro de los baremos que marca la ley)

En cuyo caso se indemniza con 20 días por año.

Ahora el despido colectivo (más comúnmente conocido como E.R.E expediente de regulación de empleo) Artículo 51 ET.

Tiene que afectar a los siguiente trabajadores:
10 en empresas de 100
10% ente 100 y 300 trabajadores
30 en más de 300.

Tiene una regulación temporal para evitar el fraude (periodos sucesivos de 90 días)

Han de darse causas:

- Económicas.
- Técnicas.
- Que afecte a la totalidad de la platilla siempre que sean más de 5.

¿Qué provoca?
aplicar un ere requiere negociar con la empresa, proponer medidas para disminuir los despidos colectivos, comunicación a las autoridades laborales. (leete el 51 que es muy largo de contar aquí).

La clave: Si no se llega a un acuerdo se aplican 20 días por año, exactamente igual que el despido objetivo. (Normalmente las empresas ofrecen más dinero en aras de la paz social, a veces más incluso que en los despidos improcedentes). Como ves en el peor de los casos el despido colectivo puede ser procedente y pagarte lo mismo que un despido objetivo.

Ahora dónde te puedes agarrar tú:
1º) Si te modifican las condiciones de trabajo sustancialmente por la puerta de atrás sin comunicación ni nada.
- Demandar la modificación ilegal en los tribunales, seguida de una demanda por daños y perjuicios.
- si fuese muy sangrante y cantoso: extinción voluntaria indemnizada vía artículo 50 (esta es más difícil de conseguir y sería la última que optaría yo)
2º) si te modifican legalmente las condiciones de trabajo:
- tragas.
- Aceptas los 20 días
- Demandas la improcedencia y que la empresa pruebe que no se han despedido al suficiente número de trabajadores, y que Dios reparta suerte, porque yo no lo veo muy claro.

ahora que tienes los datos: tú mismo.
Suerte.


----------



## Coinbase (24 Oct 2017)

Si, una grabación vale como prueba ante un Juez.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (25 Oct 2017)

atika dijo:


> Hola, lo primero está en rojo y es la solución a vuestros problemas: Si sabéis que no pueden hacerlo... NO LES DEJÉIS. Y aquí debería acabar la consulta.
> 
> Ahora: Si aplican una modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo, lo primero que habría que hacer es ver si pueden, porque si yo me presento a un concurso público y luego recorto drásticamente las condiciones de trabajo, perfectamente podría estar incurriendo en un fraude a la competencia, puesto que a sabiendas que no voy a pagar los salarios, pujo y luego recorto los mismos vía artículo 41.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches Atika y gracias por la respuesta.

Sobre lo del texto de la sentencia, comentarte, que en ese mismo documento, está al final del documento, ya que hablan de varias cosas distintas entre sí.

“Por último, el Tribunal de Justicia declara que el hecho de que un empresario proceda, unilateralmente y en perjuicio del trabajador, a modificar sustancialmente elementos esenciales del contrato de trabajo por motivos no inherentes a la persona del trabajador está comprendido en el concepto de «despido» en el sentido de la Directiva. El Tribunal de Justicia recuerda que los despidos se caracterizan por la falta de consentimiento del trabajador. En el presente asunto, la extinción de la relación laboral de la trabajadora que accedió a un acuerdo de rescisión encuentra su origen en la modificación unilateral introducida por el empresario en un elemento esencial del contrato de trabajo por motivos no inherentes a la persona de la trabajadora. Dicha extinción es, por lo tanto, un despido. En efecto, por una parte, dado que la Directiva pretende reforzar la protección de los trabajadores en caso de despidos colectivos, no puede darse una interpretación restringida al concepto de despido. Por otra parte, el objetivo de la armonización de las normas aplicables a los despidos colectivos es garantizar una protección comparable de los derechos de los trabajadores en los diferentes Estados miembros y equiparar las cargas que estas normas de protección suponen para las empresas de la Unión. El concepto de despido condiciona directamente la aplicación de la protección y de los derechos que esta Directiva otorga a los trabajadores. Por lo tanto, dicho concepto tiene una repercusión inmediata en las cargas que supone la protección de los trabajadores. Así pues, cualquier normativa nacional o interpretación de dicho concepto que llevase a considerar que, en una situación como la aquí debatida, la rescisión del contrato de trabajo no es un despido en el sentido de la Directiva, alteraría su ámbito de aplicación y la privaría así de su plena eficacia.”

Está en el último párrafo del mismo documento(Justo antes de la nota que ponen sobre el tema de legislación y demás).

Por lo demás que me has puesto, lo leeré igualmente detenidamente, para tener una idea más clara del tema.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## atika (25 Oct 2017)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas noches Atika y gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Sobre lo del texto de la sentencia, comentarte, que en ese mismo documento, está al final del documento, ya que hablan de varias cosas distintas entre sí.
> 
> ...



Al respecto de eso escribí esto. "- Y Que cuando un trabajador se va porque no acepta las condiciones del 41, ese despido no es por su culpa y ha de contar a la hora de ver si estamos o no en un despido colectivo. (en España es el llamado despido objetivo) Y eso no quiere decir que cada vez que haya una modificación sustancial ese despido sea improcedente, sino que ese despido cuenta a efectos de si se cumplen los porcentajes necesarios para abrir el cauce del despido colectivo."


Pero por aclarar otra vez ese punto y para que te quede del todo claro. lo que dice la sentencia es que en caso de que un trabajador se vaya por un art 41 ha de contar como un despido a efectos de abrir el trámite o no de un despido colectivo, no que una modificación sustancial sea un despido y mucho menos un despido improcedente. En mi opinión no hay más vuelta de hoja.
Un saludo.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (25 Oct 2017)

atika dijo:


> Al respecto de eso escribí esto. "- Y Que cuando un trabajador se va porque no acepta las condiciones del 41, ese despido no es por su culpa y ha de contar a la hora de ver si estamos o no en un despido colectivo. (en España es el llamado despido objetivo) Y eso no quiere decir que cada vez que haya una modificación sustancial ese despido sea improcedente, sino que ese despido cuenta a efectos de si se cumplen los porcentajes necesarios para abrir el cauce del despido colectivo."
> 
> 
> Pero por aclarar otra vez ese punto y para que te quede del todo claro. lo que dice la sentencia es que en caso de que un trabajador se vaya por un art 41 ha de contar como un despido a efectos de abrir el trámite o no de un despido colectivo, no que una modificación sustancial sea un despido y mucho menos un despido improcedente. En mi opinión no hay más vuelta de hoja.
> Un saludo.



Muchas gracias Atika.

Se lo dire al compi que me comento la sentencia, para que no se haga tampoco pajas mentales(como me a hecho a mi :: ).

Sigues haciendo un trabajo impecable, hasta para los cansinos como yo.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (3 Nov 2017)

Señores, cuando abrí esto nunca espere esto. (Para colmo este es mi mensaje 3000)
¡¡Calopez pasa y saluda hombre!!
Muchas gracias por lo que habéis aportado


----------



## Pall0t (10 Nov 2017)

Buenas tardes,

Mi señora trabaja con un contrato tipo fijo-discontinuo.

En su contrato se especifica cual es su centro de trabajo donde trabaja 3 horas de lunes a viernes.

De vez en cuando le ofrecen hacer horas en otros lugares, pero son trabajos puntuales de uno o dos días.

Ahora le han ofrecido ( además de sus 3 horas fijas ) trabajar cuatro horas diarias más en otro centro, total siete horas diarias. Se trata de cubrir la baja de tres meses de una empleada.

A la hora de pagarle la nómina, le han pagado estas horas complementarias pero la parte proporcional hasta el día 20 ( que es cuando "cierran" las nóminas ), en vez de hasta el último día del mes.

De esta forma los listos siempre le "deben" 10 días.

¿ Hay que joderse o tiene derecho que le paguen hasta el último día del mes ?


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (13 Nov 2017)

Pall0t dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Mi señora trabaja con un contrato tipo fijo-discontinuo.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Dice el estatuto en el artículo 29.1: "La liquidación y el pago de salario se harán puntual y documentalmente en la fecha y lugar convenidos o conforme a los usos y costumbres. El periodo de tiempo a que se refiere el abono de las retribuciones periódicas y regulares no podrá exceder de un mes.

Así que has de mirar el convenio de tu mujer y ver si dice algo.
Si no dice nada: podrías reclamarle el pago puntual, pero yo y a titulo personal tampoco insistiría mucho en eso, si me lo pagan aunque sea a un mes vencido pues me doy por satisfecho. En el peor de los casos el día del finiquito le regularizarían todo, pero claro entiendo tu enfado ya que está haciendo de fiadora económica a la empresa.
Si queréis tocar mucho los huevos (Cosa poco recomendable porque no veo que haya mucho que ganar) presenta inspección de trabajo. Rizando el rizo a lo mejor puedes pedir hasta la mora salarial del 10 por ciento que marca el artículo 29.3 ET.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Pall0t (13 Nov 2017)

Muchas gracias por su tiempo y aporte, no miré en el estatuto y sí miré en el convenio y no logré ver nada al respecto. En cualquier caso y según comenta vd., va a ser mejor tragar y quedarse de fiadora económica. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## filibustero (18 Nov 2017)

Hola
Trabajo cara al publico, en un centro de salud.
En ocasiones , hay 30 ,40 personas cara a mi, con sus papeles, sus muestras,y yo soy quien tiene que procesar la muestra, decir el orden en el que tienen que entrar etc,etc.
Hay veces que la situación, me sobrepasa, y me entran ganas de tirar los papeles y salir corriendo.
A veces pierdo la visión periferica y me estreso mucho.
No se si ansiedad, panico....
Si un dia , salgo corriendo y me voy a la mutua por un ataque de ansiedad,me ampara la ley de prevención de riesgos laborales, ?
Ya que dice, que si el trabajador,esta en una situación de peligro, puede abandonar su puesto.
En este caso, seria una situación de peligro psiquico, o psicológico. 
Si abandono el puesto ,me pueden sancionar?
Es que en ocasiones la situación, me sobrepasa.
Gracias.


----------



## atika (23 Nov 2017)

filibustero dijo:


> Hola
> Trabajo cara al publico, en un centro de salud.
> En ocasiones , hay 30 ,40 personas cara a mi, con sus papeles, sus muestras,y yo soy quien tiene que procesar la muestra, decir el orden en el que tienen que entrar etc,etc.
> Hay veces que la situación, me sobrepasa, y me entran ganas de tirar los papeles y salir corriendo.
> ...



Hola:
La ansiedad no suele ser considerada enfermedad profesional. No soy especialista en prevención de riesgos laborales pero: en cada centro ha de haber un plan de prevención de riesgos laborales y si es un hospital, habrá delegados de prevención de riesgos laborales, puede ser que tu empresa sea externa y pequeña y a lo peor no tenga delegados de prevención. Un buen consejo sería empezar por comentarle lo que te pasa a tus superiores a ver si te pueden ayudar.
Independientemente de los riesgos laborales, si te entra un ataque de ansiedad da igual que sea contingencia común o profesional, si abandonas tu puesto de trabajo y vas al médico y te da la baja, no has de temer nada y no te podrían despedir (bueno, por poder pueden pero sería un despido a priori improcedente, recuerda que en este país el despido es libre pero no gratuito)
Con lo que juriconsejo de hoy: Si abandonas tu puesto de trabajo por esos motivos, inmediatamente al médico y que te de la baja aunque sea una baja de un día, y se la presentas a la mayor brevedad a la empresa.
Un saludo.


----------



## Zawer74 (29 Nov 2017)

Hola Atika.
He estado buscando por el hilo a ver si veía algo parecido, pero es tan largo que si lo hay no lo he visto.

Mi pareja trabaja en la misma empresa desde el año 2004. Solo son 3 trabajadores. Ella, y creo que dos sobrinos del dueño.

Ayer se enteró por un proveedor de que una firma de abogados les envío algo así como una carta reconociendo una deuda de cara a un concurso de acreedores

La empresa lleva desde marzo con dificultades para el pago de la nómina, haciendo pagos parciales, en este momento la adeuda dos nominas mas una paga extra.

Habló con el propietario y aunque no la confirmó de forma oficial la suspensión de pagos, dejo caer que estaba ya presentada, pero que no estaba “aceptada” ni le habían asignado administrador concursal.

Además dijo que sin contar deudas con el banco, llevan más de un año sin pagar las cotizaciones sociales de los trabajadores, deben varios impuestos y una cantidad ingente de dinero en multas de tráfico y que ni el, ni la empresa tienen ni bienes ni dinero.

Que el grueso de la deuda de los clientes es de dos empresas que también han dado suspensión de pagos en los últimos meses, y algún que otro particular insolvente. Y el resto pequeñas empresas que creen que si que les pagaran.

Ya ha concertado una cita con un abogado laboral para los próximos días, pero mirando por internet en principio nos asaltan varias dudas (Susto o Muerte). 


Nos gustaría si es posible que nos aclararas algunas cosas.
1.- ¿Cómo se lo tiene que comunicar la empresa?. Imaginamos que será por escrito. ¿Lo tiene que firmar?
2.- Si a los proveedores ya se les ha informado de las cantidades que les quedan por cobrar…..¿la cantidad que deben los trabajadores lo comunican ellos directamente en el concurso?, y en ese caso si el trabajador no está conforme con esa cantidad ¿tiene que aceptarla si o si o tendría que denunciar?
3.-Hemos leído por internet (y creemos entender) que en caso de insolvencia para el pago de las nóminas el fogasa se hacer cargo de 120 días y que en el caso de la indemnización aunque el Fogosa reconoce 20 días, este solo pagaría 8 días (ya que la empresa es de menos de 25 trabajadores), los otros 12 días se hace cargo el empresario. La duda exacta es: 
- Si el empresario mediante el concurso no puede pagar los 12 días restantes, el trabajador no cobra mas ¿solo los 8 días?. ¿No puede reclamar los 12 días al fogasa y cobrar los 20 días al igual que los trabajadores de las empresas de 25 trabajadores?

Si necesitas algún dato más dímelo.
Gracias.


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Nov 2017)

Buenas tardes Akita, un forero me ha enviados hasta este subforo, no lo conocía (quizá por suerte).
Te envío un enlace del hilo que abrí ayer , mira que casi 10 años en el foro y no conocer todos sus rincones interesante.

saludos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/971598-algun-entendido-tema-laboral.html


----------



## atika (30 Nov 2017)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Hola Atika.
> He estado buscando por el hilo a ver si veía algo parecido, pero es tan largo que si lo hay no lo he visto.
> 
> Mi pareja trabaja en la misma empresa desde el año 2004. Solo son 3 trabajadores. Ella, y creo que dos sobrinos del dueño.
> ...



Hola:

Vamos a empezar por lo más importante para todos: NUNCA dejéis que se acumulen más de una nómina sin pagar por mucho que te diga el jefe o te coman la oreja o la p...a. ¿Porqué? por que los salarios tienen un crédito privilegiado en el concurso de acreedores por las deudas salariales de los primeros 30 días con respecto al doble del SMI, el resto habría que ponderar la situación, el orden de prelación de créditos no lo voy a explicar aquí.

Si sacáis en claro esto de aquí hoy, no tendréis nunca mayores problemas que un pequeño impago. Si no lo tenéis claro tendréis problemas como el del forero.

Respondiendo a tus preguntas, con respecto a firmar, siempre me quedaré con las palabras de los autores del blog de Laboro: 1º Si me dan a firmar algo que no es obligatorio, si no lo firmo no pasa nada, porque no es obligatorio. 2º Si me dan a firmar algo que es obligatorio y no lo firmo, da igual lo que yo diga, es obligatorio y lo firme o no se va aplicar igual.
Mi opinión cuando me han hecho esta pregunta más veces: Fírmalo solo si sabes lo que firmas. * Cuidado con los finiquitos, sobre eso ya he hablado, ver post #34.
Concretamente en tu caso si te notifican un concurso de acreedores o un despido objetivo, que será lo más probable, yo lo firmaría. No te van a pagar igual y ralentizarás los plazos, cosa que no te interesa.

Con respecto a la segunda, entramos en materia mercantil, y salvo mejor opinión, y si me equivoco que alguien me corrija: Lo que hay que hacer primero es demandar a la empresa, por el impago de salarios o de la indemnización por despido ya sea este objetivo o improcedente. Una vez que ganes el juicio hay dos opciones: 1º Que aún no se haya declarado el concurso (y la empresa se insolvente, obviamente) en tal caso el secretario decreta insolvencia y con ese decreto acudes al fogasa y reclamas los salarios. 2º Que tras ganar el juicio ya se haya declarado el concurso y ya haya sido nombrado el administrador concursal, en cuyo caso tendrás que solicitar una certificación de deudas al administrador concursal, y con ella acudir al fogasa (De esto se encargará [o debería] tu abogado, no te agobies con los términos)Lo malo que es un coñazo, cuando he tenido que hacerlo yo en algunas ocasiones he tardado meses en que el administrador concursal (Que son unos "güevones") me haga el puto papelito que se hace en 10 minutos. Ese papelito, quiere decir que le has comunicado a la administración concursal la deuda. Una vez que tienes el papelito, al fogasa.

3 No te has enterado de nada, ahora comprenderás que la consulta a un letrado en temas que no conoces, no sustituye a una búsqueda en internet. (perdón por la publicidad encubierta, pero hay que hacer pedagogía de la abogacía) Lo que tu indicas de las empresas de menos de 25 trabajadores, fue suprimido en la ley de presupuestos generales del estado de 2014. Con lo que las siguientes dudas quedan automáticamente respuestas: NO.

Lo mejor es acudir a la propia página del fogasa que es bien clara: Fondo de Garantía Salarial - Atención a la Ciudadanía - FAQ's
Eso si ampliar la letra o compraros unas buenas gafas.

Espero te haya ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## Zawer74 (30 Nov 2017)

Muchas gracias Atika.

Por tu respuesta creo que se va a quedar mas tranquila, y por lo menos sabra que decision tomar en caso de que se lo comuniquen antes de hablar el martes con el abogado.

Gracias.


----------



## atika (5 Dic 2017)

piopio dijo:


> Buenas tardes Akita, un forero me ha enviados hasta este subforo, no lo conocía (quizá por suerte).
> Te envío un enlace del hilo que abrí ayer , mira que casi 10 años en el foro y no conocer todos sus rincones interesante.
> 
> saludos
> ...



Hola: Como he estado muy liado, y he leído que ya habías acudido a un profesional no me he dado mucha prisa en responder a tu pregunta, lo siento.
Entrando en materia, entiendo que el salario que le pagaban por encima de convenio no lo ponía en el contrato, por lo que se entiende que es una condición más beneficiosa. Podría enrollarme con los requisitos de la condición más beneficiosa, qué se entiende por condición más beneficiosa etc… Pero no te hace falta porque la empresa ha asumido que es una condición más beneficiosa, la prueba de ello es que le aplica a tu mujer una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo de carácter individual. De no considerarla condición más beneficiosa, la empresa directamente se lo hubiese retirado y listo.
En cualquier caso ambos te conducen a que se le ha aplicado una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo (Lo que vulgarmente se conoce por un artículo 41)
Esta modificación implica tres posibilidades:
1º. Aceptas
2º. La rechazas y te vas con 20 días de indemnización por año trabajado con un tope de 12 mensualidades. (En su caso son aproximadamente 100 días de salario)
3º. la rechazas pero no te vas: Es decir la recurres en el juzgado, pero hasta que tengas la sentencia le van a pagar esos 100 euros menos.
En el juicio la empresa ha de demostrar las razones de la modificación, es decir si se cumplen las circunstancias alegadas por la empresa para bajarle el sueldo a tu mujer,
Yo con recurrirlo me daría por conforme, si gano me abonarán los salarios dejados de percibir, y además estoy protegido hasta que salga la sentencia firme y un año más. No soy partidario de cogerse una baja, que al fin y al cabo tampoco va a hacer que te vayan a pagar esos 100 euros.

Por tanto y respondiendo a tu pregunta: Sí, creo que se puede bajar el sueldo si este no baja por debajo de lo que marca el convenio, aunque se haya cobrado 5 años, siempre y cuando la empresa pueda probar la justificación de la medida y se aplique la modificación sustancia de condiciones de trabajo de manera correcta.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (5 Dic 2017)

*Galería de los horrores jurídicos*

GALERíA DE LOS HORRORES JURíDICOS

Abro un nuevo post al hilo de la consulta anterior para ilustraros con una galería de respuestas incorrectas para que veáis hasta donde llega la ignorancia de la gente, cuando habla sin tener ni idea. No lo abro para desacreditar a nadie, si algún afectado lee esto, que sepa que no se hace con ánimo de mofa o befa si no para aprender. De verdad todos, yo el primero, nos podemos equivocar, pero se ve enseguida cuando se produce un error por desconocimiento técnico, a cuando ese error se produce porque no tienen ni idea y hablan por hablar. Así que aceptar el juriconsejo de hoy y si no sois doctos en la materia ahorraros aconsejar a la gente, porque podéis hacer más daño que beneficio:

“Es posible que puedan bajarle el sueldo pero, en caso de que ella no acepte, deberían pagar a 45/33 días de indemnización”

Acierta en que se le puede bajar el sueldo, pero ¿de dónde saca lo de los 33/45? Esas cifras solo se dan para los despidos improcedentes, en ningún caso jamás llegarán a esas cifras en este asunto. 

“la bajada de sueldo es un cambio sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo y se precisa de la anuencia del trabajador para hacerla efectiva.”

Acierta en lo primero, efectivamente es una modificación sustancial, pero no se precisa el consentimiento del trabajador o anuencia, para hacerla efectiva, porque de ser así nadie aceptaría una modificación sustancial y no se produciría.

“En el orden social/laboral, la justicia gratuita se concede a todo el mundo. De todas formas suelen ser todos más inútiles y vagos que su puta madre.” 

A este forero la última mujer que lo rechazo debió de ser abogada, porque si no, no se explica esta inquina. La justicia gratuita se concede en cualquier orden jurisdiccional (civil, penal…) a todo el mundo que cumpla los requisitos de renta. Y me da que a poco que ganéis entre tu mujer y tú os vais a pasar. También os digo que los letrados peor pagados están en el orden social, así que no creo que os arruinéis al pagarlo.

“Si se lo reducen puede demandar por diferencias salariales y será la empresa la que tendrá que acreditar la legalidad de esa reducción. Simultáneamente a la demanda se puede presentar denuncia ante la Inspección de Trabajo. Lo gane o no lo gane la cosa acabará normalmente en despido improcedente y se llevará algo más de dinero.”

No, si se lo reducen habrá de demandar por modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo. Puede presentar inspección pero tendrás que alegar que es injustificada, no te queda otra. La cosa por razones obvias no puede acabar en despido improcedente porque no han despedido a la trabajadora. Solo si negocia con la contraparte y le despiden podrá ser improcedente, y acordarlo en conciliación, pero nunca le pagarán el todo porque si no para eso no pactan y que les condene un juez. PD: Pactar un despido está prohibido, allá cada uno con las consecuencias.

“Que coja la baja ya, antes de que le bajen la nómina, ya que la cobrara a razón de lo que estaba cotizando los últimos tres meses. Luego que la estire un máximo de dos años o hasta que la despidan improcedentemente estando de baja (creo que ahora ya no se puede y es nulo).”

Lo primero es cierto, lo que no te cuentan es que si el convenio no complementa las bajas al 100%, cobrará como máximo el 75% de la base reguladora. Y si lo complementa solo suelen complementar por un año. La cosa se tuerce con estirar la baja dos años, la inspección te puede dar el alta cuando le plazca, pero aunque no lo haga, la baja se da por 365D + 180D siendo estos últimos si ha expectativas de curación. Ya te digo yo que si no la pasa nada si o si la van a dar el alta más pronto que tarde sin dejar que pase tribunal. Es muy, muy raro, pero no imposible que te prorrogasen la baja 185 días más hasta los 730 naturales como máximo.

El despido estando de baja puede ser nulo, improcedente o procedente, e incluso nada más darte de alta objetivo por faltas de asistencia aún justificadas pero intermitentes vía art 52.4 ET. Mucho ojito con jugar con esto: Te coges una baja que aspiras a que sea larga para protegerte y que no te despidan, pero la inspección te da el alta en ese momento por casualidades de la vida se cumple que has faltado el 20% de jornadas hábiles en 2 meses consecutivos y el 5% en los 12 meses anteriores al despido. Y te aplican un despido objetivo con 20 días por año y a bailar…

“Eso es un derecho adquirido. No se lo pueden bajar. Si demanda tiene el caso ganado. Otra cosa que compense meterse en embolados por esos importes.”

Este forero debe de ser pitoniso, porque ya sabe que el caso está ganado; ahora la empresa aporta bajadas de ingresos durante los plazos requeridos y te lo comes. Anda que no he visto yo perder casos ganados…

“Infórmate MUY BIEN. Porque no es sólo tema de la empresa, puesto que cuando hay modificación sustancial del contrato PUEDEN DENEGARTE EL PARO.Y tiene su explicación lógica; pongamos que tú cobras 1.000€ y la empresa te baja a 950€ por lo que sea. Mientras no sea ilegal y estuvieras por encima de lo que debes recibir tiene derecho (igual que tuvo de subírtelo...) Y si tú no aceptas, pues puedes pedir que te echen con esos 20 días. Modificación sustancial, perfecto. Pero el paro te puede denegar la prestación porque tú has renunciado a un sueldo donde la bajada ha sido mínima e ibas a cobrar más de lo que vas a cobrar de paro. Es como un 'no trabajas porque no te da la gana, no te pago'.”

Justo lo contrario que dice el artículo 267.1.5º De la ley de la Seguridad Social… No sé de dónde saca la gente estas leyendas urbanas, pero recordar que si le pasó al primo de un cuñao del vecino del quinto, probablemente sea falso.

“Pásate por consultorio laboral del forero Atika en temas calientes que debería estar aquí pero ese es otro tema.”

El Atika, si ese no tiene ni puta idea… venga ya. :XX:

“cuando dentro de 8 se le aproxime la jubilación que cotice los dos últimos para que cobre algo que sea decente.”

Dice la página de la seguridad social: A partir del año 2022, la base reguladora será el cociente que resulta de dividir por 350 las bases de cotización del interesado durante los 300 meses inmediatamente anteriores al del mes previo al del hecho causante.

Con lo que yo me pregunto, ¿Qué más dará trabajar los dos últimos a los dos penúltimos? ¿Cuál es la diferencia? A lo mejor alguien consigue explicármelo. (más allá de la propia inflación, obviamente)

Puede haber eximentes y cosas raras que el mundo de la jubilación es otro mundo, ver aquí: Seguridad Social:Trabajadores

Pero si lo dicen por esto: “Las bases de cotización de los 24 meses inmediatamente anteriores al mes previo al del hecho causante se toman por su valor nominal. 
Las restantes bases de cotización se actualizarán de acuerdo con la evolución del Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) desde el mes a que aquéllas correspondan hasta el mes inmediato anterior a aquél en que se inicie el período a que se refiere el párrafo anterior.” 

No cuela porque ya vemos que todas se actualizan con el ipc.

Hasta aquí hemos llegado. Esto en parte explica porqué no abrí este hilo en el principal, porque me iba a pasar más tiempo desmintiendo que respondiendo. Así mismo en el hilo que trae a colación este post, hay 4 foreros que le aconsejan bien o muy bien, solo hay que saber filtrar la paja del grano.

Un saludo. Atika.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Dic 2017)

Atika, hoy, día festivo por ser el Día de la Constitución, he tenido que trabajar porque a primeros de año el Gerente lo propuso a los trabajadores cambiar esta fecha por otra, sus motivos por supuesto que no eran porque en el fondo va de nacionalista sino que esperaba que a finales de año hubiera mucha carga de trabajo que atender, cosa que no ha sido así, y parar media semana iba a ser un problema.

Se votó en asamblea de trabajadores a mano alzada y ganaron los nacionalistas, yo me abstuve porque no creo en la democracia sino en la libertad individual

¿Podría haberme negado, no haber venido a trabajar y en cuanto me vinieran con la reducción salarial demandarles por no haber cerrado un día de fiesta nacional?


----------



## atika (7 Dic 2017)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Atika, hoy, día festivo por ser el Día de la Constitución, he tenido que trabajar porque a primeros de año el Gerente lo propuso a los trabajadores cambiar esta fecha por otra, sus motivos por supuesto que no eran porque en el fondo va de nacionalista sino que esperaba que a finales de año hubiera mucha carga de trabajo que atender, cosa que no ha sido así, y parar media semana iba a ser un problema.
> 
> Se votó en asamblea de trabajadores a mano alzada y ganaron los nacionalistas, yo me abstuve porque no creo en la democracia sino en la libertad individual
> 
> ¿Podría haberme negado, no haber venido a trabajar y en cuanto me vinieran con la reducción salarial demandarles por no haber cerrado un día de fiesta nacional?



Hola:
Es una pregunta muy muy genérica, con los datos que me proporcionas solo puedo hacerte unas aclaraciones básicas
Conceptos que has de tener claros:
- En este país se puede trabajar en domingos.
- El convenio es quien delimita qué y cuándo se puede trabajar.
- Las leyes han de facultar la apertura del centro (ej: Un bar de copas 24 horas, un centro comercial 24 h etc...)
Con lo que:
Si la ley lo permite, y el convenio faculta a trabajar los festivos, y el empleado decide abrir los festivos, y en tu contrato pone que tienes la obligación de trabajar los festivos: SI tendrías que trabajar. Pero la empresa ha de pagarte como se abonen los festivos y ha de darte otro día libre por supuesto. Si en tu contrato pone que no trabajas festivos, se puede ir olvidando el jefe salvo que te aplique una modificación individual de tus condiciones de trabajo. Si el convenio o la ley no lo facultan, directamente es ilegal.
Pero esto requiere de unos cauces: Ha de aprobarlo el comité de empresa y comunicárselo con la antelación debida a los trabajadores en el calendario laboral.
¿Qué podías oponerte? Pues probablemente la cadena haya fallado en algo y seguro que encuentras derecho a la oposición, pero con los datos que tengo no sabría decirte más.
Lo que hubiese hecho yo es primero acudir a al sindicato que esté en tu centro y preguntarle, y segundo manifestar mi oposición al jefe y a ver por dónde sale todo esto.
Se que no es de mucha ayuda esta respuesta, pero al menos espero te sirva de guía en hechos futuros.
Un saludo: Atika.

PD: la pregunta me la deberías haber hecho hace unos meses no ahora a toro pasado que no sirve para nada. Ahí si que podrías haberle buscado las vueltas para dar por culo a los nazionalistas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Dic 2017)

Gracias por tu respuesta ATIKA, ¡Tomo noto para la próxima envestida naZionalista!


----------



## Neng (11 Dic 2017)

Muy buenas atika!!

En primer lugar, gracias por la ayuda desinteresada.

Te formulo una cuestión que me ha hecho llegar mi hermano. Es informático y se encuentra el siguiente tema:

Como sabes, los informáticos hacen guardias, en su caso entró en el trabajo con esa condición, al igual que todos los compañeros.

Lleva ocho años en la empresa, en un cliente (seguramente en cesión ilegal de trabajador, aunque esto no es relevante para la pregunta) y poco a poco, algún nuevo o algún compañero ha dejado de hacer guardias.

Por lo visto, llevan ocho años sin subidas, y el grupo que las hace, ha decidido que o se las suben o no las hacen, porque encima cada vez les tocan más días, claro.

En su contrato pone que su horario será de 40 horas semanales de lunes a viernes, no dice nada de extras o guardias.

Su duda es la represalia que pueda tomar la empresa si se niegan a hacerlas......no se fian un pelo de los jefes.........

A ver qué nos puedes decir........

Muchas gracias por adelantado y un saludo!!!!


----------



## atika (13 Dic 2017)

Neng dijo:


> Muy buenas atika!!
> 
> En primer lugar, gracias por la ayuda desinteresada.
> 
> ...



Hola. 

Curiosa su duda. En vez de preguntar qué hacer para no hacer esas horas, cobrarlas u otras preguntas por el estilo pregunta qué represalias puede tomar la empresa.

he aquí la respuesta: La empresa puede despedirlos a todos porque recuerda que en este país el despido ES LIBRE pero NO GRATUITO, con lo que el empresario puede decir: no me hacéis guardias, u horas extras gratuitas o no trabajáis por un cuenco de arroz, estáis despedidos, tomad lo que os corresponde de indemnización por despido improcedente y se acabó.
Lo mismo que le puede pasar al 99.9% de los trabajadores de este país, a tí y a mí incluidos.

Ahora, si tu hermano no tuviese miedo hubiese preguntado algo para que le diese algo parecido a la siguiente respuesta: (de esta línea para abajo intuyo que estoy perdiendo mi tiempo pero te lo respondo igual, por si a alguien realmente le sirve).

Si a tu hermano le interesa hacer algo para mejorar su vida hará lo siguiente:

1º) Se apuntará con compañeros al sindicato que más les guste.
2º) Convocarán elecciones sindicales.
3º) Empezarán a mover todo para hacer las cosas bien.

O en otro orden de las cosas: Se enterará que convenio se le aplica, mirará cuanto es la jornada máxima del convenio. Comprobará que la jornada recogida en su contrato coincide con la máxima autorizada por el convenio. Y si se pasa de horas dirá: A) que no las hace. B) que se las paguen como extra a tanto. Si la empresa no asume ese tanto, amablemente declinará hacer horas extras porque son VOLUNTARIAS y de mutuo acuerdo entre el trabajador. Recordando que el número máximo de horas extra son 80 al año.

Como lo más normal es que coincidan contrato y convenio hay más opciones: 1º Si el convenio lo permite pedirá un calendario laboral con los horarios a desarrollar. 2º si el convenio no lo permite: - O usas los horarios que viene en el contrato - o los que te hayan dado por escrito. - o la manera que tenga la empresa para proporcionarte el horario que vas a trabajar. En cualquier caso el objetivo es el mismo: Que no se pasen de las horas permitidas.

Si se pasa de las horas permitidas son horas extra. En cuyo caso como antes: o dice que no las hace y que se las quiten, o bien si las hace que se las paguen como marca el convenio. Recuerda que si el convenio no dice nada lo que se ha de hacer es compensar esas horas con descanso dentro de los 4 meses siguientes.

Un saludo. Atika.


----------



## Neng (13 Dic 2017)

Muchas gracias Atika!!

La verdad es que según creo es un tema que lleva coleando tiempo........de hecho hasta se pusieron en contacto con gente del sindicato que lo llevó a la mesa, pero les dijeron que no podían hacer nada.......

Le pasaré tu respuesta, pero tienes razón, tienen miedo. Aunque según me dice, si no se las suben no las van a hacer, así que ya te contaré....

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo!!

EDITO: Por si a alguien le sirve, aclarar que se tratan de guardias telefónicas, lo que están negociando es una subida en la disponibilidad telefónica, pero vamos que no cambia nada al respecto...


----------



## atika (14 Dic 2017)

Neng dijo:


> Muchas gracias Atika!!
> 
> La verdad es que según creo es un tema que lleva coleando tiempo........de hecho hasta se pusieron en contacto con gente del sindicato que lo llevó a la mesa, pero les dijeron que no podían hacer nada.......
> 
> ...



Ojo que no es lo mismo horas extras que guardias telefónicas.
Las guardias telefónicas tienen que permitirlas el convenio.
Si no te llaman, no cuentan como jornada y no tienen que pagarte esas horas, más allá del plus de disponibilidad.
Si te llaman pasa a ser como si fuese una guardia presencial con lo que esas horas de trabajo si cuentan para el computo de la jornada máxima anual.
Se han de pagar a como diga el convenio.
Entre el fin de la guardia presencial y el siguiente turno de trabajo han de pasar como mínimo 12 horas.
Así a vuela pluma eso.
Es que como no especificaste eso, la lectura del post anterior puede dar lugar a error.


----------



## Neng (14 Dic 2017)

atika dijo:


> Ojo que no es lo mismo horas extras que guardias telefónicas.
> Las guardias telefónicas tienen que permitirlas el convenio.
> Si no te llaman, no cuentan como jornada y no tienen que pagarte esas horas, más allá del plus de disponibilidad.
> Si te llaman pasa a ser como si fuese una guardia presencial con lo que esas horas de trabajo si cuentan para el computo de la jornada máxima anual.
> ...





Ah, pues se lo diré porque son guardias telefónicas............

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## atika (15 Dic 2017)

Hola compañeros:

Al hilo de las últimas preguntas he decidido dar una pequeña explicación de la jornada de trabajo, porque he estado buscando información al respecto y no he encontrado nada parecido a lo que os voy a contar aquí; Así que vamos con ello:

La jornada de trabajo según el Artículo 34 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores será: “La duración máxima de la jornada ordinaria de trabajo será de cuarenta horas semanales de trabajo efectivo de promedio en cómputo anual”.

Primera putada que nos hacen a los trabajadores, es un promedio en un cómputo anual. ¿Por qué dicen esto? Por dos factores: 

1º) La irregularidad de los horarios, permitida en el apartado 2 del mismo artículo hasta en un máximo del 10% anual. 

2º) El apartado 3 de ese mismo artículo indica que el número de horas ordinarias de trabajo efectivo no podrá ser superior a nueve, salvo que el convenio colectivo o acuerdo entre empresa y representantes establezca otra distribución. 

Esto se entiende muy bien con un ejemplo: si por causas de la producción una semana haces 9 horas de trabajo todos los días, esa semana si has trabajado 5 días habrás hecho 45 horas, lo cual de no permitirse lo anterior, ya habrías trabajado más de 40 horas, esto es perfectamente compensable con la siguiente haciendo 35. También forzando el ejemplo (No es verídico es solo para que lo entendáis) pudiera ser al revés una semana que tenga dos festivos en ella podría forzarte a trabajar 13 horas diarias para que saliesen las 40 horas.

Hasta aquí más o menos se entiende y lo dicen en cualquier página de internet, aportemos valor añadido:

La jornada máxima anual en este país son 1826 horas y 27 minutos. Así lo confirma desde antaño la jurisprudencia, podéis comprobarlo por vosotros mismos en la actual Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo 3876/2016.

Antes de seguir debéis tener claro de si se trabajan 5 o 6 días a la semana. Pudiera ser que trabajéis en un hospital 7/24, pero está claro que aunque trabajaseis todos los domingos (cosa difícil) os tendrían que dar un día de descanso entre semana con lo que, cumpliendo las normas, vuestro trabajo será por norma general de 5 o 6 días a la semana, Los tiempos parciales pueden verse reducidos en trabajos de solo fin de semana, pero no voy a entrar hasta el último detalle porque es absolutamente imposible definirlo todo.

Aclarado lo anterior, seguimos: Ya sabemos cuánto es la jornada máxima y cuanto se puede trabajar al día en una situación ordinaria. Ahora vamos con lo que no viene en ningún sitio especificado: ¿Cuántos días se puede trabajar en un año? Esto es fundamental porque de dividir la jornada anual entre estos días nos dará el promedio de la jornada diaria, cosa que le será muy útil a alguien que trabaje de manera lineal (Siempre lo mismo)
Para lo cual hay que hacer la distinción de si trabajas 5 o 6 días a la semana.
(Nota: antes de empezar con esto habéis de saber que el calendario no es exacto, ese es el lio de todo, hay bisiestos, y no cuadran las semanas de manera exacta…)

A)	PARA TRABAJADORES DE 5 DÍAS A LA SEMANA.

En un año normal.

365 Días tiene un año.
14 días festivos anuales.
31 días de vacaciones (o los que diga el convenio en su caso)
48 domingos.
48 días libres (pueden ser el sábado si no trabajas el fin de semana, pero pudieran ser cualquier otro, por ejemplo los lunes)
Totalizan 224 días laborables.

En el año 2017.

Hay un domingo más (contad, contad…) es decir hay 53 festivos, lo cual implica que habrá 223 días laborables este año que termina. Lo cual implica que la jornada laborable diaria promedio es un poco superior a un año normal.

En años bisiestos:

Hay que mirar el caso concreto pero por tomar un ejemplo en 2016 hubo un día laborable más. Lo cual hizo que la jornada diaria promedio fuese inferior a un año normal.

Sabiendo esto podemos hacer 1826 horas de jornada máxima anual entre 223 días que vais a trabajar: 8,18 horas (sistema decimal, para saber los minutos pasarlo a hexadecimal) sería una jornada anual media promedio, suponiendo que trabajéis la máxima que marca la ley.

Ahora viene la trampa fundamental de todo esto: todos los que en vuestro convenio tengáis una jornada de 1782 horas o menos tendréis que trabajar menos de 8 horas al día (promedio)

Ejemplo si tu jornada son 1760/223 = 7.89 horas o lo que es lo mismo son 7 horas y 53 minutos. Si tu jefe te pone a trabajar 8 horas diarias le estas regalando a la empresa 7*223= 1561 minutos o lo que es lo mismo 26 horas de trabajo que no te van a pagar.

Esta es la famosa trampa de las horas. Es muy probable que muchos estéis regalando horas a la empresa.

B)	TRABAJADORES DE 6 DÍAS A LA SEMANA.

Hay que partir de una premisa muy importante: el estatuto de los trabajadores marca un descanso mínimo semanal promedio de 36 horas. Y así mismo un descanso mínimo entre jornadas de 12 horas.

Partiendo de esto hay que hablar del caso icónico del comercio donde, independientemente de que abran todos los domingos o no, se trabaja 6 días a la semana. ¿Cómo encajaba esto con lo anterior? Pues muy simple solapando el descanso de las 12 horas entre jornada y jornada, con las 36 horas del descanso semanal. ¿Qué pasó? Que los sindicatos plantearon conflicto colectivo y los tribunales dijeron que en este país no se pueden solapar ambos descansos. Lo cual provocó un caos organizativo en los horarios de los trabajadores afectados por el convenio de grandes almacenes.

La empresa al amparo de la legislación que permite acumular este tipo de descansos, decidió acumularlos hasta en 12 días para cumplir con la sentencia (no le quedaba otra). ¿Qué pasó? Que la jornada que antes era bastante lineal, dejó de serlo y los días que te daban de descanso generaron una bolsa se horas a recuperar, porque sí: tenían el derecho de que no se le acumulasen las 12 horas del descanso diario con las 36 del descanso semanal, pero tenían la obligación de cumplir con su jornada anual recogida en el convenio, lo cual provocó estos aumentos (promedio) de la jornada ordinaria, y digo promedio porque la empresa, como no podía ser de otra manera colocó las horas que le debían los trabajadores en los momentos de máxima actividad comercial… lo habéis imaginado: En verano y navidades. A cambio les daba un miércoles perdido de la mano de Dios, pero eso sí, se respetaban los descansos.

Una vez hecha esta introducción, a mi juicio necesaria los trabajadores de 6 días a la semana quedan así:

En una año normal.

365 días trabajados
14 festivos anuales
31 de vacaciones (o lo que diga vuestro convenio)
48 domingos.
272 días laborables
A esto le restamos los 12 días necesarios para cumplir con el descanso semanal. 260 días laborables.

(Nota: Si en tu empresa trabajáis a 6 días y se solapan los descansos, tu jornada sería 272 días laborables)

El resto sucede igual que los trabajadores a 5 días:

Este año trabajaremos un día menos, y en un bisiesto trabajaremos un día más. De todos modos hay que mirar las peculiaridades de cada año.

Con lo que podemos volver a hacer cálculos:

1826/260= 7.02 horas de jornada promedio diaria.

Repetir los cálculos del apartado anterior y sabréis si se os debe jornada o no y si perdéis dinero o no.

Por último no quiero acabar sin una cláusula de cierre diciendo que esto son dos ejemplos muy concretos para que entendáis de donde viene la jornada máxima y qué días trabajamos. Volviendo al ejemplo del comercio, me consta que con la crisis las empresas de grandes almacenes modificaron sustancialmente las condiciones de sus empleados, lo cual provocan muchos descuadres en estos cálculos en base a las peculiaridades de sus descansos.

Lo mismo en otro tipo de empresas. Preguntar a vuestros representantes sindicales estas dudas y hacer algo por vuestras vidas, seguro que os va mejor y sois más felices.

Al fin y al cabo y como resumen lo que tenéis que hacer es comprobar que vuestro calendario anual coincide con lo que marca el convenio, y si no tenéis calendario anual sumar las jornadas diarias para que si os pasáis de lo que marca el convenio os lo compensen u os lo paguen y no lo regaléis.

Este es otro post de esos que valen dinero señores, y ya llevo unos cuantos, espero que a alguien le sirva de algo.

Un saludo Atika


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (16 Dic 2017)

Si pido una excedencia voluntaria, ¿cuanto tiempo como máximo la puedo extender?


----------



## atika (18 Dic 2017)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Si pido una excedencia voluntaria, ¿cuanto tiempo como máximo la puedo extender?



Artículo 46.2 ET: "_El trabajador con al menos una antigüedad en la empresa de un año tiene derecho a que se le reconozca la posibilidad de situarse en excedencia voluntaria por un plazo no menor a cuatro meses y no mayor a cinco años. Este derecho sólo podrá ser ejercitado otra vez por el mismo trabajador si han transcurrido cuatro años desde el final de la anterior excedencia_"

Ahora vamos con lo que no cuenta la ley:

Si pido excedencia voluntaria por un año ¿Se puede pedir prórroga en una excedencia? NO, la ley no contempla la figura de la prórroga, pero ¿Qué suelen hacer las empresas? Como les conviene que el trabajador no vuelva se conceden sin problemas este tipo de prórrogas artificiales.

¿Con qué antelación tengo que pedir la reincorporación? Con la que diga el convenio. Si el convenio marca una fecha y no la cumples estás en la calle.
Para cabrones: Vi una vez que un convenio tenía una fecha de solicitud de reingreso de 15 días. Al cambiar el convenio lo pusieron en un mes, y a todos los trabajadores que estaban de excedencia se les fue el plazo de solicitud de reincorporación y se fueron con una mano delante y otra detrás.

Ojo: Muchas empresas, en especial las grandes siguen la política de: Quien se va no vuelve salvo por sentencia judicial, por eso, y aunque sea mentira, siempre responden que no hay puesto vacante en tu empresa.

Mucho cuidado con las excedencias de manduchos, carguillos, coordinadores, ayudantes de jefe y cualquier otro nombre que implique que eres un pringao premium, ya que el artículo 46.5 dice "_El trabajador excedente conserva sólo un derecho preferente al reingreso de las vacantes de igual o similar categoría que se produjeran en la empresa_" ¿Qué quiere decir esto? Que si eres coordinador y estás en otra categoría diferente al resto de plebeyos, solo podrás reingresar cuando exista una vacante de coordinador. Ahora ¿Cuándo se va a producir una vacante de coordinador? NUNCA. ¿Cómo? Comiendo. Porque el Tribunal Supremo dice que tiene prioridad el ascenso sobre el retorno en una excedencia, así siempre que se produzca una vacante, le ofrecerán el puesto a otro y listo: jamás volverás de encargao con una excedencia voluntaria. ¿Qué hacer? pues pedir la famosa "democión" (lo he visto en varias empresas, la palabra no existe en la RAE, debió de ponerse de moda en algún máster del universo y hasta hoy) Que no viene a ser otra cosa que descender de categoría a la escala más básica de los empleados, que es donde se efectúan las contrataciones que te darán la llave para poder volver vía judicial.

Si solicito la reincorporación y se niegan a reincorporarme, ¿tengo que presentar un escrito recordándole mi solicitud de reingreso a la empresa? En principio NO. Con el escrito inicial bastaría para hacer que la empresa te tenga en cuenta en el momento en que se produzca una vacante.

un buen consejo es seguir afiliado al sindicato de la empresa durante la excedencia y mantenerse en contacto con ellos, porque en caso de que no te reincorporen ellos son los que conocen si hay vacantes, o cuantos contratos temporales se firman.

Si has solicitado tu reingreso y la empresa no te ha repuesto en tu puesto y hace un contrato indefinido, o ampliaciones de trabajo, es el momento de demandar.
En la demanda se puede pedir los salarios dejados de percibir desde el momento en que se presentó la papeleta de conciliación. Podrían darse desde el primer momento en que solicitaste la reincorporación, pero has de poder probar que existía vacante en la empresa desde ese mismo momento.

Creo que ahora está más completa tu pregunta.
Un saludo.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (4 Ene 2018)

Buenos dias Señor atika

una preguntita


se puede solicitar el paro en su totalidad siendo mayor de 30 años para irte del trabajo para montar una SL'????


----------



## atika (4 Ene 2018)

Conceptron dijo:


> Buenos dias Señor atika
> 
> una preguntita
> 
> ...





SI. EDITO: No entendí tu pregunta de entrada: Puedes pedir el paro... si estás en paro. Pero no puedes pedir una baja voluntaria y solicitar el paro porque no te lo darán, con lo que lo primero que tendrías que hacer es forzar tu despido, y después solicitarlo, por lo que si esto es lo que estabas preguntando, la respuesta sería NO, no puedes pedir el paro estando trabajando ni con una baja voluntaria, tendrías que forzar tu despido. (Y entiendo que da igual la procedencia o imporceencia del mismo si lo que buscas es solo cobrar el paro)

Aquí te lo explicarán mil veces mejor de lo que yo podría hacerlo:
El pago único: la capitalización del paro | Laboral 2018 |

Un saludo.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (10 Ene 2018)

Voy a explicarme un poco mejor


Somos 3 trabajadores que estamos en una empresa por cuenta ajena y queremos montar una SL, una CB etc

Lo ideal seria poder montarla y seguir trabajando en esta empresa pero creo que no va ser posible.

entonces una opcion es la baja voluntaria (¿¿perderiamos el paro??, indemnizacion de muchos años)

forzar que nos echen (no se si valdria para esto) ademas nuestra empresa actual nos podria dar trabajo en la futura Empresa

llegar a un acuerdo con la actual empresa, comentarselo y ver que opciones hay.


----------



## atika (10 Ene 2018)

Conceptron dijo:


> Voy a explicarme un poco mejor
> 
> 
> Somos 3 trabajadores que estamos en una empresa por cuenta ajena y queremos montar una SL, una CB etc
> ...



Un saludo.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (10 Ene 2018)

Gracias majete :x


----------



## trebol77 (14 Ene 2018)

Cuidado! Ese acuerdo es ilegal es una connivencia para obtención de prestaciones y si te pillan toca devolver y la empresa sanción


----------



## atika (17 Ene 2018)

trebol77 dijo:


> Cuidado! Ese acuerdo es ilegal es una connivencia para obtención de prestaciones y si te pillan toca devolver y la empresa sanción



Cierto, además ya lo he dicho yo alguna vez, pero en este caso me pareció la respuesta más sensata para el trabajador. Lo de acuerdo es relativo y para no tocar los cojones y tener paz social. Dime si no qué diferencia hay entre llegar un día a la empresa, sentarte y no hacer nada y esperar a que te echen. Técnicamente la voluntad de no trabajar es la misma, pero aquí no está pactado. A lo mejor antes de llegar a esta situación conviene decirle a la empresa: échame y ahorrémonos problemas los dos.


----------



## Neng (18 Ene 2018)

atika dijo:


> Ojo que no es lo mismo horas extras que guardias telefónicas.
> Las guardias telefónicas tienen que permitirlas el convenio.
> Si no te llaman, no cuentan como jornada y no tienen que pagarte esas horas, más allá del plus de disponibilidad.
> Si te llaman pasa a ser como si fuese una guardia presencial con lo que esas horas de trabajo si cuentan para el computo de la jornada máxima anual.
> ...




Buenas atika (y todos)..........creo que mereces actualización del caso...... 

A ver si soy capaz de resumir lo que me ha contado.....

Por lo visto, tras desatender durante dos meses la empresa su petición de subida de la disponibilidad, le transmiten a su jefe directo que van a dejar de hacer guardias el 1 de enero, y que para continuar hasta el día 15, quieren un compromiso por escrito de que les van a hacer una oferta antes de ese día; el jefe accede y les envía un correo con el compromiso.

Sin embargo, finalmente no hay oferta formal, sino que les dicen que va a venir el superior el día 17, ayer. El caso es que dejan dos días de hacer guardias y ayer el superior les hace una oferta de subida del 5% (dos euros diarios según me contó) y ante la negativa del grupo de hacer la disponibilidad, les entrega una notificación donde les ordena hacerlas y en caso contrario la empresa tomará medidas disciplinarias....

Por lo visto,todos firmaron no conforme y van a ir a hablar con un abogado. Además, lo movieron con gente del sindicato, y creo que un representante ha pedido una reunión urgente del Comité para la próxima semana, aconsejándoles, como acto de buena fé, que siguieran haciendo la disponibilidad......

Según parece la actitud del superior fué bastante chulesca, con amenazas de que en caso de no hacer guardias, cambiaba a todo el equipo.

Así está el tema.........creo que se ha enquistado, pero bueno, según me cuenta están dispuestos a llegar hasta el final..........

Os mantendré informados.........


----------



## antoniussss (21 Ene 2018)

Hola buenas,

Este tema es un poco particular y complejo:

Según el artículo 7.j) de la Ley 35/2006, de 28 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas, determina que las becas otorgadas al personal investigador están exentas de sujección al IRPF (O eso creo entender)

_j) Las becas públicas, las becas concedidas por las entidades sin fines lucrativos a las que sea de aplicación el régimen especial regulado en el Título II de la Ley 49/2002, de 23 de diciembre, de régimen fiscal de las entidades sin fines lucrativos y de los incentivos fiscales al mecenazgo, y las becas concedidas por las fundaciones bancarias reguladas en el Título II de la Ley 26/2013, de 27 de diciembre, de cajas de ahorros y fundaciones bancarias en el desarrollo de su actividad de obra social, percibidas para cursar estudios reglados, tanto en España como en el extranjero, en todos los niveles y grados del sistema educativo, en los términos que reglamentariamente se establezcan.

Asimismo estarán exentas, en los términos que reglamentariamente se establezcan, las becas públicas y las concedidas por las entidades sin fines lucrativos y fundaciones bancarias mencionadas anteriormente para investigación en el ámbito descrito por el Real Decreto 63/2006, de 27 de enero, por el que se aprueba el Estatuto del personal investigador en formación, así como las otorgadas por aquellas con fines de investigación a los funcionarios y demás personal al servicio de las Administraciones públicas y al personal docente e investigador de las universidades._


Tenemos una beca de un organismo estatal público de investigación por convocatoria para la formación en investigación.


Las nóminas vienen con la retención de IRPF y declaramos IRPF.


¿Como lo ves?


----------



## atika (21 Ene 2018)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> 
> Este tema es un poco particular y complejo:
> 
> ...



Hola:
El consultorio es de derecho laboral, no de fiscal, no soy fiscalista no creo que pueda ayudarte salvo que haya entendido mal la consuta.
Si crees que está exenta de irpf ¿Porqué no planteas una consulta a hacienda o presentas un recurso para solicitar su devolución? Total, el no ya lo tienes.
Un saludo.


----------



## Veo_dolor (28 Ene 2018)

Buenos días,

Lanzo a continuación mi consulta laboral. El caso atañe a mi suegra, que trabaja como auxiliar de ayuda en domicilio en una empresa "cárnica" del sector.

Los antecedentes son los siguientes:

- En el tiempo que lleva trabajando (5 meses) lleva concatenados 3 contratos temporales.
- El contrato es a tiempo parcial, de 20 horas.

Y las cuestiones son:

1- Dado que lleva 3 contratos temporales en un periodo inferior a 6 meses (los cuales ha estado trabajado de forma continua), ¿estaríamos en una situación de contrato indefinido de facto? Por lo que he leído en el post #237 entiendo que sí, pero me gustaría confirmarlo.

2- El convenio del sector de ayuda a domicilio en la comunidad de Madrid, que es el de aplicación indica lo siguiente: 
_Se establece para todo el personal auxiliar de ayuda a domicilio, una jornada mínima semanal, según lo expuesto a continuación:
— Ayuntamiento de Madrid: Treinta horas de jornada mínima semanal en cómputo trimestral, salvo las jornadas especiales contempladas en este artículo, y las jornadas de sábados, domingos y festivos
— Otras localidades: Veinticinco horas de jornada mínima semanal en cómputo trimestral, salvo las jornadas especiales contempladas en este artículo, y las jornadas de sábados, domingos y festivos.

La duración mínima de las jornadas a tiempo parcial será la indicada anteriormente, a excepción de las originadas por contratos o servicios que por sus características, requieran jornadas inferiores, en cuyo caso la duración mínima de la jornada será de doce horas._

Es decir, la han hecho un contrato de 20 horas cuando en principio el mínimo es de 25, que además se ajusta más a las horas semanales que realmente está haciendo (24 horas). ¿Es legal ese contrato de 20 horas? ¿Convendría más realizar una demanda por reclamación de cantidades (las 4 horas semanales que no la están devengando) o reclamar que el contrato que le aplica es el de 25 horas y por consiguiente solicitar el pago de la diferencia?

Atika, aprovecho para agradecerte toda la dedicación que estás poniendo en este hilo. Personalmente estoy aprendiendo muchísimo, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (29 Ene 2018)

Veo_dolor dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Lanzo a continuación mi consulta laboral. El caso atañe a mi suegra, que trabaja como auxiliar de ayuda en domicilio en una empresa "cárnica" del sector.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Lo primero muchas gracias por haberte leído los post anteriores, es lo que hay que hacer y como ya dije en su día el post 237 es de los que cuesta dinero.
Ahora bien, antes de responder tu duda, habrá que ver el tipo de contrato que le han hecho, si es por obra o servicio o por circunstancias de las producción, porque como puedes ver en el mismo, los requisitos varían de un contrato a otro. Por ello no puedo darte una respuesta exacta ahora. Pero vamos, que tiene pinta de que es indefinida por concatenación de contratos, pero habrá que cerciorarse.
Respecto a tu última pregunta y aún no respondiendo dudas de convenio (Y suponiendo que lo que indicas sea cierto):
- El contrato es legal, pero lo más probable sea que esté en fraude de ley.
- Respecto a las horas del contrato: (Opinión subjetiva mía) El hecho que esté mal la jornada semanal no implica que estemos ante un contrato nulo. Lo que si hay que hacer es corregir esa situación, por ello de las dos opciones que tienes yo opto por demandar: 1º El derecho a un contrato indefinido a 25 horas de conformidad con la ley y el convenio *. Y a partir de la presentación de esta demanda si reclamar posteriormente cantidades.

Un saludo y espero que te sirva.

Cuestión para letrados: He mirado al respecto lo que dice la ley sobre la acumulación de acciones y parece que no se opone a esta acumulación. Es un tema un poco más complicado. La idea sería tener que evitar hasta 3 demandas: 1º Reclamando el contrato indefinido. 2º Reclamando el contrato a 25 horas 3º Reclamando los salarios dejados de percibir desde la presentación de la demanda. Como solución de emergencia se me ocurriría acumularlas todas y que el secretario me tire para atrás las que no procedan, es decir que me diga él lo que puedo y no puedo acumular. Si alguien quiere arrojar un poco de luz al respecto es más que bienvenido.


----------



## Miskatonic (29 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes, 
La empresa en la que trabajo me adeuda las 3 pagas extraordinarias de 2017 (marzo, julio y diciembre) y la nómina de diciembre de 2017.
La situación actual de la empresa es crítica y es muy previsible que se declare en concurso de acreedores, pero entretanto, como no depende de mí, posiblemente seguiré sin cobrar ninguna nómina de aquí en adelante.

Mi consulta es en relación a los cobros por parte del FOGASA de los salarios de tramitación en caso de insolvencia de la empresa: ¿me cubrirían las 3 pagas extraordinarias o sólo cubre la nóminas adeudadas?

Dado que según la normativa del FOGASA tenemos los siuientes límites:
a) Se abonará como máximo 120 días de salario.
b) El salario día a tener en cuenta será el doble del salario mínimo interprofesional para 2018: 57,24 € (incluido el prorrateo de las pagas extraordinarias).

Planteo mi duda:
¿Las 3 pagas extraordinarias que me deben computarían por 30 días cada una, sumando 90 días? Añadiendo la nómina de diciembre sumo en total 120 días. 
Digo esto porque los 57,24 € que paga el fogasa incluye el prorrateo de las pagas extraordinarias.

Un saludo, y gracias.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (30 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta atika


Se puede tener una diplomatura, ser responsable de almacen, y en la nomina aparecer una categoria profesional inferior???


----------



## atika (31 Ene 2018)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> La empresa en la que trabajo me adeuda las 3 pagas extraordinarias de 2017 (marzo, julio y diciembre) y la nómina de diciembre de 2017.
> La situación actual de la empresa es crítica y es muy previsible que se declare en concurso de acreedores, pero entretanto, como no depende de mí, posiblemente seguiré sin cobrar ninguna nómina de aquí en adelante.
> 
> ...



Hola:

Lo primer es que te leas la primera frase del post 602#. Así sabrás porqué nunca deberías haber llegado a esta situación. Reclamación de cantidad ¡YA! Y basta de lamentaciones.

El fogasa garantiza el salario. El salario lo es todo desde el primer euro hasta el último independientemente de las pagas, de los conceptos o de los complementos.

Las pagas en el fogasa se entienden prorrateadas, es decir como si te pagasen tu salario anual entre 12 meses o entre 365 días. (Esto también dependerá si eres tiempo parcial y los días que trabaje, pero ya habría que revisar mil cosas que aquí no podemos (Recuerda que aunque soy abogado, esta respuesta no sustituye la necesaria visita a otro letrado aportando documentación, y en caso de duda hacerle caso a él que para eso tiene la documentación delante).

Una vez dicho esto, el fogasa lo que hará es tomar la deuda reconocida por el juzgado o administrador concursal dependiendo la situación de la empresa, y dependiendo de lo que ganes al día con un máximo de 57€, pagarte hasta 120 días de salario.

Así que en resumen: olvídate de que te deben pagas extras, lo que te deben es parte de tu salario y como tal lo tratará el fogasa con sus respectivos límites.

PD: recuerda que al año prescriben la posibilidad de reclamar las deudas de cantidad. Y que el fogasa solo te va a pagar por:
"Abono a los/las trabajadores/as de las indemnizaciones reconocidas como consecuencia de sentencia, auto, acto de conciliación judicial o resolución administrativa a favor de los trabajadores a causa de despido o extinción de los contratos conforme a los art. 50,51 y 52 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores, y artículo 64 de la ley 22/2003, de 9 de julio, Ley Concursal, así como las indemnizaciones por extinción de contratos temporales o de duración determinada en los casos que legalmente procedan. En todos los casos con el límite de una anualidad, sin que el salario diario, base de cálculo, pueda exceder del doble del salario mínimo interprofesional, incluyendo la parte proporcional de las pagas extraordinarias."

Así que ¿A qué estas esperando para presentar una papeleta de conciliación?


----------



## Miskatonic (31 Ene 2018)

Muchas gracias atika, me ha quedado totalmente claro.
Muchas veces se llega a este tipo de situaciones debido a que estás muy comprometido con la epresa, formas parte de ella y ella forma parte de tí. A seo se añaden "falsas promesas" de venta de activos inmobiliarios que sanearán las cuentas... y de repente te das que todo es mentira, todo son patadas a seguir... alargar la agonía, y que ya es demasiado tarde y estás pillado hasta las trancas, y afecta ya no a tu futuro, sino al de tus hijos.

Lo tengo ya preparado para presentar online la papeleta de conciliación. 

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Un saludo,


----------



## atika (31 Ene 2018)

Conceptron dijo:


> Una pregunta atika
> 
> 
> Se puede tener una diplomatura, ser responsable de almacén, y en la nomina aparecer una categoría profesional inferior???



Pues no, no debería. 

Aquí se abren otras cuestiones como por ejemplo ¿te pagan bien? (Conforme a la categoría profesional que realizas según convenio)

Si la respuesta es si,no hay respuesta lógica, porque las bases de cotización registradas en las tablas, están aplicadas al salario mínimo excepto la categoría uno y dos, y la uno que es la más cara la base mínima son 1.152,90 (en 2017) Por lo que en el momento en que ganes mas de esa cantidad al mes no tiene ningún sentido no colocarte en la categoría profesional que te corresponda.

A lo mejor existe algún complemento que no quieren pagarte que marque el convenio y que tu ignores.

Si la respuesta es que no te pagan bien es lógico: la base está mal para no pagarte el salario debido.

Lo que tienes que hacer ahora es reclamar tu categoría profesional y si no te hacen caso reclamarla judicialmente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (1 Feb 2018)

Inspección de Trabajo y Seguridad Social: BUZÓN DE LUCHA CONTRA EL FRAUDE LABORAL


esto es utili por ejemplo para denunciar que tenemos un toro de gasoil echando humo negro dentro la nave?

siempre que ha venido una inspeccion lo han escondido


----------



## atika (1 Feb 2018)

Conceptron dijo:


> Inspección de Trabajo y Seguridad Social: BUZÓN DE LUCHA CONTRA EL FRAUDE LABORAL
> 
> 
> esto es utili por ejemplo para denunciar que tenemos un toro de gasoil echando humo negro dentro la nave?
> ...



Si, y hazle una foto o video y adjúntalo, en especial si los gases se producen dentro de la nave.

¿No tenéis representación sindical en la empresa para que lleve estos temas?


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (5 Feb 2018)

atika dijo:


> Si, y hazle una foto o video y adjúntalo, en especial si los gases se producen dentro de la nave.
> 
> ¿No tenéis representación sindical en la empresa para que lleve estos temas?





Aqui se hace lo que mande el dueño del cortijo, los representantes sindicales no pintan una mierda. y como a la huelga no vamos a ir.......::::


----------



## atika (5 Feb 2018)

Juan Bravo dijo:


> No tengo nada claro que si las funciones que hace en la empresa corresponden a las que figuran en la categoría profesional que tiene asignada, tener una diplomatura o no tenerla sea relevante, podría ser que la diplomatura en cuestión sea de algo completamente ajeno a las funciones que desempeña y se requieren.
> 
> No te líes es solo una calificación, porque algún método tenían que usar. Lo mismo pasa en los convenios. Tu puedes empezar en una empresa grande desde abajo y llegar a ser directo de por ejemplo una tienda, no tener estudios y tu categoría profesional ser 1, que probablemente en el convenio sería de mandos o licenciados aunque no lo seas. Si te das cuenta yo ni entro a contar todo esto para no liaros
> 
> ...



a ver si lo que he escrito en rojo te aclara


----------



## atika (14 Feb 2018)

Me hacen la siguiente consulta por MP. Todo sea para el beneficio común que prefiero dar la respuesta por aquí para que todos aprendáis algo:

CONSULTA:

Una empresa reparte beneficios en mayo....y un amigo se pira el 1 de marzo (ha dado los 15 días y tal), la empresa alega que como el convenio no regula la entrega de beneficios, se va a quedar sin beneficios (de 2017). 

Otra cosa a colación de esto....una entrega de beneficios debe ser una 'nomina' más? La empresa tiene que darte una 'nomina' como si fuera una paga extra??

Y la última...serí9a legal entregar un cheque al portador inferior a 3.000eu como 'beneficios'?

Parece como que la empresa quisiera esconder algo, vía fundaciones, etc...

RESPUESTA:

Parece que alguno os debe dios alguna porque me ha llegado hoy una sentencia en los boletines de sentencias actuales, que responde exactamente a esta pregunta.

La sentencia en cuestión es del TSJ de Aragón 714/2017. Y básicamente es un mando que le despiden por intento de hurto, le condena la AP de Zaragoza, y lo que reclama son los incentivos devengados hasta el momento de su despido. (el despido ni se molestó en impugnarlo, porque demando y desistió de la demanda)

Matiz importante y diferencia con el caso de la pregunta: La empresa por pacto entre partes le exige estar dado de alta en el momento del cobro de incentivos, mientras que en el caso de la pregunta no existe (que yo sepa) este pacto.

A todo esto responde el TSJ de Aragón amparándose en la Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 2/12/2015: "_así como lo establecido en los genéricos arts. 4 .2 .f y 29 .1 del ET , según declara expresamente la STS de 2-12-2015 (rcud. 326/14 ): "La condición establecida en el convenio no solo es claramente abusiva porque puede dejar el cumplimiento de la obligación en manos de una sola de las partes, teniendo en cuenta, además, la indeterminación del momento del pago (durante el primer cuatrimestre del año siguiente al de su devengo) y porque puede provocar el enriquecimiento injusto de la empresa, que ya ha percibido el trabajo convenido pero se exime de pagar el complemento pactado en el convenio. *La cláusula es, además, directamente ilegal porque contraviene el art. 4 .2 .f) ET que reconoce y garantiza el derecho del trabajador a la percepción de la remuneración pactada o legalmente establecida, derecho absoluto y básico del trabajador, y como tal, de carácter incondicionado que no puede quedar sujeto a ninguna circunstancia impeditiva de su cobro, una vez ha sido devengado.* Por tanto, someter el cobro de la partida salarial de referencia, ya devengada, a la condición de que el trabajador se encuentre de alta en la empresa en el momento de su pago es una disposición convencional totalmente ilegal..._".

Así que la respuesta a la primera pregunta es No no no. La empresa no puede ampararse absolutamente en nada para tratar de esquivar la obligación del pago de los incentivos que ya han sido devengados.

A la segunda y tercera pregunta: Han de darte una nómina o un extracto de los mismos con las obligaciones sociales. Es obvio que los incentivos van en nómina y han de cotizar a la SS y al IRPF con sus correspondientes retenciones. Si así no se hiciese y te lo diesen "en negro" lo que debería hacerse es presentar una inspección de trabajo para que le den por el culo a la empresa por no cotizar por los salarios devengados a la seguridad social. Respecto a la forma de pago da igual que sea en un cheque mientras se cotice por los impuestos y demás obligaciones fiscales y laborales.

a) Si presentas la inspección y la empresa cotiza por esos incentivos: 1º Sube tu base del irpf, por lo que pagarás impuestos por dichos incentivos. 2º Se cotiza a la S.Social por ese dinero, cosa que agradecerás el día de mañana por dos motivos. .- Tu base reguladora sube y cobrarás más de paro. .- Tu pensión también será superior.

b) Si te quedas con el dinero en negro: Cometes un fraude, pero no pagas IRPF por los mismos, y si te pillan ta sabes lo que pasa... si no te pillan, pues viva la vida. Ah, y no cotizas.

Y con esto quedan resueltas todas sus dudas.

Recuerda que si la empresa no le paga tiene un año para reclamar esta cantidad, aunque mi consejo es que no lo deje pasar ni un día. (lástima que no acepte encargos :ouch: porque parece dinero fácil para cualquier letrado, la clave está en la dificultad que haya para probar los incentivos devengados.)

Un saludo.


----------



## m-0068-uz (16 Feb 2018)

Hola buenas tardes, magnífico hilo.

Soy nuevo y me he registrado para hacer 2 consultas concretas:

-Estoy empleado en una empresa que es parte de un "grupo" mayor de empresas con varios CIFs. Mi "empresa" en concreto tiene pérdidas y me estoy oliendo que se van a librar de nosotros haciéndola quebrar para librarse de indemnizarnos, aunque hacemos trabajos también para las otras empresas del grupo.

Según tengo entendido, si se demuestra que todas estas empresas están relacionadas entre sí, la indemnización debería pagarla el grupo completo. Si se demuestra, claro...¿qué habría que hacer en concreto para poder demostrar esto? Aparte de recoger CIFs a mansalva, ¿qué más sería necesario? Correos electrónicos, facturas, documentos, etc.?¿

-Mi otra consulta es rapidilla: si me han "echado" del cliente de una subcontrata para sustituirme por otro, ¿cuánto tiempo tengo para denunciar cesión ilegal?

Gracias!


----------



## atika (20 Feb 2018)

m-0068-uz dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, magnífico hilo.
> 
> Soy nuevo y me he registrado para hacer 2 consultas concretas:
> 
> ...



Hola:

Como parece que tienes claro lo del grupo de empresas voy a ceñirme a tu pregunta respecto a las pruebas que tienes que reunir.

Obviamente nunca vas a poder obtener una prueba directa porque si fuese un grupo empresarial a la vista no estarías haciendo esta pregunta, por lo que lo más que vas a poder aportar son indicios.

La jurisprudencia exige unos requisitos para probar la existencia de un grupo empresarial. En este tocho puedes leer los requisitos y muchas más cosas interesantes:
La carga de la prueba de la existencia de grupo de empresas en las extinciones de contrato por causas económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción, en el despido y en reclamaciones salariales
Así en resumen son; Funcionamiento unitario; Prestaciones de trabajo común; Creación de empresas aparentes; Confusión de plantillas, confusión de patrimonios, apariencia externa de unidad empresarial y unidad de dirección.

Obviamente todo esto te toca acreditarlo a tí. Puedes leer más aquí: 

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...f?sequence=1&usg=AOvVaw1U5YLz0XwWy3qFD4vI9DZV

Respecto a la prueba indiciaria no hay una lista abierta, así a vuela pluma he visto y se me han ocurrido los siguientes medios:

-	Confusión de personal y medios
-	Misma dirección de la empresa (Tanto dirección postal como dirección de mando)
-	Compartir asesoría laboral
-	Caja única
-	Mismos apoderados y directivos.
-	Cif´s

Respecto al plazo para demandar una cesión ilegal, como ya te han echado se considera un despido improcedente (Siempre y cuando todo lo que dices sea cierto; yo sin un papel en la mano no te voy a decir nada más). Por lo que el plazo para demandar dicho despido son 20 días hábiles. 

Obviamente se demandan a la vez la cesión ilegal y el despido. Si hubieses querido demandar antes de que te echasen, que sepas que no hay plazo mientras estés en la empresa.

Recuerda que puedes demandar a las dos empresas, y si las hubiera añadir las cantidades adeudadas indubitadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## m-0068-uz (20 Feb 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta.

En realidad a todos nos queda claro que siempre hemos sido un "grupo", y si hoy toca trabajar para A o para B por sacar el tajo adelante, pues se hace, ni siquiera nos lo planteamos; algunos estamos dados de alta en A, y otros en B. Pero hace unas semanas nos dijeron "extraoficialmente" que si quebraba A, nos íbamos de cabeza al paro y FOGASA, supongo que para ver la idea que teníamos del tema. De las pruebas a aportar:

-Confusión de personal y medios: Clarísimo, por aquí puedo presentar pruebas.
-Misma dirección de la empresa: Aquí no puedo aportar nada.
-Compartir asesoría laboral: casi estoy seguro que la comparten.
-Caja única: de esto no estoy seguro.
-Mismos apoderados y directivos: todas las empresas están dirigidas por las mismas personas.

Añadir además que en la web se presentan como un mismo grupo, y en muchos correos corporativos ponen las direcciones de todas las empresas, así que creo que conseguir pruebas no va a ser difícil. Lo que hacen es facturar en uno u otro sitio según les conviene, por subvenciones, exenciones fiscales o lo que sea.

Me quedo más tranquilo, aunque con esta clase de gente nunca se sabe por dónde te pueden salir.

Gracias!


----------



## kron-ragnarok (21 Feb 2018)

m-0068-uz dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> En realidad a todos nos queda claro que siempre hemos sido un "grupo", y si hoy toca trabajar para A o para B por sacar el tajo adelante, pues se hace, ni siquiera nos lo planteamos; algunos estamos dados de alta en A, y otros en B. Pero hace unas semanas nos dijeron "extraoficialmente" que si quebraba A, nos íbamos de cabeza al paro y FOGASA, supongo que para ver la idea que teníamos del tema. De las pruebas a aportar:
> 
> ...




Buenas, mírate las nóminas desde que llevas desde que empezaste con ellos, a ver si por un casual la han cagado al meter los datos de otras de las empresas del grupo, solo por si acaso :fiufiu:


----------



## Azorado (1 Abr 2018)

Buenas tardes, me gustaría saber que significa el "Plus de compensación" que sale en la nómina como Devengo junto al salario base. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## atika (3 Abr 2018)

LactancioDeUbres dijo:


> Buenas tardes, me gustaría saber que significa el "Plus de compensación" que sale en la nómina como Devengo junto al salario base.
> Muchas gracias.



Pues no te va a quedar más remedio que preguntarle a quién te haga la nómina o leerte tu convenio. 

Desde el 12 de junio de 1994 el Gobierno se cargó en el Estatuto de los Trabajadores la obligación de la existencia de los pluses (O al menos el complemento de antigüedad, que servidor por 1994 aún era muy joven y no tiene tanta memoria). Dice el artículo 26.3 que la negociación colectiva o en su defecto el contrato individual determinará la estructura del salario que deberá comprender el salario base ... y en su caso, complementos salariales fijados en función de circunstancias relativas a las condiciones personales del trabajador, al trabajo realizado, a la situación y resultados de la empresa ... etc... pero ¿Y si no hay convenio o no se pacta individualmente? ... Pues la verdad es que nada. Ajo y agua...

Lo mismo con el plus de nocturnidad, este si reconocido en el art 36.2 ET. el que reconoce una retribución específica, pero que se determinará en la negociación colectiva ... Y si no hay convenio ¿Qué? 

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (3 Abr 2018)

Hola chicos, tengo una consulta, como he visto este hilo pues he pasado de abrir uno especifico, ademas, asi mejor que si mi jefe ve el foro lo mismo se da cuenta de que soy yo::

Bueno, resulta que, como sabeis, curro de segurata, actualmente tengo un contrato a tiempo completo e indefinido, de 40 horas semanales, (llevo en la empresa bastantes años), y estoy haciendo varios servicios, estoy en varias comunidades de vecinos, y en algunas obras (en mi contrato no especifica que este fijo en un servicio concreto).

Pues resulta que en una de las comunidades de vecinos va a entrar una nueva empresa de seguridad, ya que la comunidad no esta contenta con mi empresa, y bueno, mi jefe me dice que en ese servicio el tiene "tres puestos a joranda completa y uno a media jornada", y que la empresa que entra me tiene que subrogar...pero la cuestion es que en mi contrato no pone que yo este especificamente en ningun servicio en concreto (en otras empresa si que he tenido el servicio especificado en el contrato, en esta no), no asi mis compañeros de servicio, en ellos si lo veo logico por que en sus contratos especifican que estan fijos en ese servicio, ademas, mi jefe dice que me tienen que subrogar por media jornada (cuando mi contrato es jornada completa).

Entonces yo no se hasta que punto la empresa entrante me tiene que subrogar, si lo tienen que hacer con un contrato que cubra solo ese servicio (media jornada) o si me tienen que hacer uno completo como el que tengo y ocuparse de completarme las horas con otros servicios, o bien si ahoar voy a tener dos contratos a media jornada, uno en la empresa entrante y otro en la empresa actual, en los otros servicios que tambien estoy haciendo, o no se si es todo una paja mental de mi jefe, que desde la ultima vez que le gane en un juicio quiere deshacerse de mi como sea (me he enterado de todo esto hoy, por whatsap ademas, muy lamentable todo, y esta semana me paso por la oficina para que me den detalles de todo este asunto, por eso hago esta consulta aqui).

Manolo, si me lees desde aqui, comeme los huevos.


----------



## Azorado (3 Abr 2018)

atika dijo:


> Pues no te va a quedar más remedio que preguntarle a quién te haga la nómina o leerte tu convenio.
> 
> Desde el 12 de junio de 1994 el Gobierno se cargó en el Estatuto de los Trabajadores la obligación de la existencia de los pluses (O al menos el complemento de antigüedad, que servidor por 1994 aún era muy joven y no tiene tanta memoria). Dice el artículo 26.3 que la negociación colectiva o en su defecto el contrato individual determinará la estructura del salario que deberá comprender el salario base ... y en su caso, complementos salariales fijados en función de circunstancias relativas a las condiciones personales del trabajador, al trabajo realizado, a la situación y resultados de la empresa ... etc... pero ¿Y si no hay convenio o no se pacta individualmente? ... Pues la verdad es que nada. Ajo y agua...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias atika. Ya está claro. Me han dicho que era por unos días sueltos que me debían. Y encima me han puesto menos días. En fin... Un saludo y gracias de nuevo. 

Enviado desde mi C107-9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquesubebaja (3 Abr 2018)

m-0068-uz dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> En realidad a todos nos queda claro que siempre hemos sido un "grupo", y si hoy toca trabajar para A o para B por sacar el tajo adelante, pues se hace, ni siquiera nos lo planteamos; algunos estamos dados de alta en A, y otros en B. Pero hace unas semanas nos dijeron "extraoficialmente" que si quebraba A, nos íbamos de cabeza al paro y FOGASA, supongo que para ver la idea que teníamos del tema. De las pruebas a aportar:
> 
> ...



Sería bueno que, a través del Registro Mercantil a conocierais propietarios, directivos legales, balances...


----------



## atika (4 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hola chicos, tengo una consulta, como he visto este hilo pues he pasado de abrir uno especifico, ademas, asi mejor que si mi jefe ve el foro lo mismo se da cuenta de que soy yo::
> 
> Bueno, resulta que, como sabeis, curro de segurata, actualmente tengo un contrato a tiempo completo e indefinido, de 40 horas semanales, (llevo en la empresa bastantes años), y estoy haciendo varios servicios, estoy en varias comunidades de vecinos, y en algunas obras (en mi contrato no especifica que este fijo en un servicio concreto).
> 
> ...



Hola Davitin:
Aunque parece un caso sencillo tiene cierta complejidad, por ello a pesar de la respuesta que te de yo, esta no sustituye la preceptiva consulta a un letrado con los papeles en la mano y en caso de divergencia hacerle caso a él, que para eso ve los papeles. NO LO DUDES. Aunque te cobren 60€. Estarán bien gastados.

Ahora vamos con la respuesta:

En este tipo de trabajos, el convenio suele reflejar la subrogación de los trabajadores cuando cambian de empresa.
En este caso aunque en tu contrato no refleje el concreto servicio que realizas, hay que estar a la realidad de los hechos que es lo que debe primar siempre, y la realidad dice que tú estás realizando ese servicio, por lo tanto debes de ser subrogado en tal trabajo. Si no te subrogan has de presentar una papeleta de conciliación por despido, y después si no hay acuerdo demanda.
Este caso es un poco peculiar, porque al subrogarte pasarías a tener dos contratos a media jornada. Ojo con ello porque es más que probable que tengas la obligación de hacer la declaración de la renta para el año próximo porque excedas de los 1500€ de ganancias por cada empresa, y si no te están reteniendo nada es un putadón gordo.
También es un putadón gordo el hecho de las vacaciones, ya que ahora te dará cada empresa vacaciones cuando puedan, y lo más probable es que no coincidan...
Me remito a lo dicho inicialmente: ve a un letrado con todos los papeles para que no haya trampa ni cartón, y cuidado al firmar, no firmes nada que no entiendas, más de lo mismo, pide copia y consulta lo que vas a firmar si no lo entiendes.
Un saludo y espero que te haya ayudado.


----------



## j_aguado (14 Abr 2018)

Muchas gracias por este hilo. Muy útil.


----------



## m-0068-uz (16 Abr 2018)

Hola de nuevo, vuelvo a la carga con el tema del Grupo de Empresas.

Digamos que ya tenemos reunidas todas las pruebas para demostrar la existencia de un grupo de empresas que debería hacerse responsable solidaria de las indemnizaciones en caso de despido. 

Ahora me ha surgido otra duda, porque de esta gente ya me espero cualquier cosa, después de años trabajando para ellos y viendo de todo, incluso falsificación de facturas incluidas por valor de varios millones de euros.

-¿Qué pasa si ganamos el juicio, nos dan el despido improcedente, pero el resto de empresas del grupo, e incluso el administrador único, se declaran también insolventes, porque han estado cambiando la titularidad de todos los bienes entre que se pone la demanda y sale el juicio? ¿Se podría demostrar de alguna manera el Alzamiento de Bienes? ¿Cómo deberíamos proceder en este caso?

-Si sé de la existencia de facturas falsas que emitió otra empresa "amiga", ¿cómo puedo demostrarlo????? Más que nada para que no aleguen insolvencia con esas facturas.

Mil gracias, vuestra labor es impagable!!!


----------



## atika (18 Abr 2018)

m-0068-uz dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, vuelvo a la carga con el tema del Grupo de Empresas.
> 
> Digamos que ya tenemos reunidas todas las pruebas para demostrar la existencia de un grupo de empresas que debería hacerse responsable solidaria de las indemnizaciones en caso de despido.
> 
> ...



Hola:

En caso de la existencia acreditada de un grupo de empresas con trascendencia laboral lo que hay que hacer en la demanda es demandar a todas las empresas. Recuerda que se han de cumplir los requisitos de los que hablamos, si no se cumplen puede suceder que exista un grupo mercantil de empresas pero sin trascendencia laboral.

Si cambian de CIF y empresa durante el juicio lo que hay que hacer es ampliar la demanda a las nuevas sociedades. Estas son preguntas que no tienes que hacer, tu letrado como conocedor de su oficio, ampliará la demanda o hará lo que haga falta en cada momento para que la demanda llegue a buen fin. No te preocupes de los mas mínimos detalles. porque supongo que ya estaréis trabajando con un letrado para la obtención de las pruebas que has dicho ¿No?

Si cambian de empresa después de la sentencia para evitar la ejecución, hay que ir a lo penal y yo no soy penalista, no estoy seguro si estamos ante un delito de alzamiento de bienes u otro delito. Voy a romper la regla de no hablar de lo que no se por si alguien quiere aportar algo de luz a mis dudas, pero: a lo mejor puedes instar la ejecución contra la nueva empresa (pero lo veo más complicado) y como ya he dicho no estoy seguro. 

Si la empresa quiebra, (pero de verdad) quien se hace cargo de las responsabilidades de vuestros salarios e indemnizaciones es el fogasa con sus límites (que puedes consultar en su web).

Respecto a la existencia de facturas falsas yo lo tengo clarísimo denuncia a la fiscalía y que ella actúe en consecuencia; técnicamente sin acceso a datos precisos de la empresa es casi imposible de probar esa factura falsa. Y como ya te he dicho yo no soy penalista. Si durante la fase del juicio presentan un documento falso como prueba tu letrado lo que tiene que hacer es pedir la suspensión de la vista y presentar querella en el juzgado de lo penal. Esto provoca que se suspende la vista hasta que haya una sentencia firme, lo cual es un problemón porque pueden pasar años, además la más que probable multa, o responsabilidades tanto civiles como penales, se carguen la empresa, con lo que estarías en las mismas, solo que años después, si fuese yo casi prefiero que me pague el fogasa y presentar la denuncia en la fiscalía sacrificando así la parte por el todo.

Respecto a mi labor no es impagable... a 30€/50€ por consulta resuelta sin análisis de documento tal y como marcan los honorarios del colegio, mira si es pagable. :

Un saludo y suerte. Ya nos vas contando.


----------



## atika (24 Abr 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Una pregunta, en mi empresa llevan años queriendo despedirme disciplinariamente y se sacan de vez en cuando sanciones de empleo y sueldo por falta muy grave. A lo cual demando y en el juzgado me bajan la calificación de la sanción a grave (con lo cual no lo pueden usar como reincidencia para un despido, pues debería ser reincidencia de muy graves) y además me devuelven un buen dinero de días de sanción sin trabajar, con lo que se les queda una cara de tontos y yo con un buen dinero...
> 
> El caso es que han cambiado de jugada y ahora me han sancionado por una queja de clientes que dicen que les falté al respeto y dicen que los hechos "podrían" tipificarse como falta muy grave (y así lo dice el convenio), pero en cambio se hacen los buenos y como advertencia me sancionan POR FALTA GRAVE con amonestación por escrito y que se adoptarán otras medidas si reincido...
> 
> ...



Hola: Típico, las he visto ya de todas las maneras, me voy a permitirte copiar un párrafo de una de mis demandas para que te ilustre, es un caso exactamente igual. Un convenio que para los hechos tipificados como muy graves y la empresa sanciona como grave:


_"... la empresa califica la falta como muy grave, pero le impone al trabajador una suspensión de empleo y sueldo de 15 días, por tanto, deviene un defecto formal que deja nula la sanción, ex arts 115.1d) LRJS y 58.1 ET, pues:

•	En virtud del art. 115.1d) LRJS, se declarará nula la sanción, si hubiese sido impuesta sin observar los requisitos formales establecidos legal, convencional o contractualmente.

•	En virtud del art. 58.1 ET, los trabajadores podrán ser sancionados por la dirección de las empresas en virtud de incumplimientos laborales, de acuerdo con la graduación de faltas y sanciones que se establezcan en las disposiciones legales o en el convenio colectivo que sea aplicable.

A título ilustrativo, señalar la Sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia del País Vasco de 19 de octubre de 2010 (RECURSO Nº: 1870/10), que indica: "Existe pues esa incongruencia entre la calificación de lo ocurrido como falta muy grave y la sanción impuesta, recordemos, "amonestación de despido"; y aun asumiendo, a efectos meramente dialécticos que con esa denominación se esté refiriendo a la amonestación por escrito del art. 55 .a; tema sobre el que, por otra parte, volveremos.
Por tanto, el interrogante a resolver es hasta que punto esa incongruencia tiene alguna trascendencia en el presente litigio; tal como propugna el trabajador y sin que la empleadora se pronuncie al respecto.
La respuesta debe ser que no solo existe tal incongruencia, sino que su influencia es decisiva para la suerte del Recurso. Y siempre sin olvidar lo establecido por el TCo en su sentencia 125/95 , FJ 6º; a saber: "El carácter punitivo de las sanciones disciplinarias laborales y sus posibles consecuencias motivan tanto la intervención del legislador, sustrayendo a la libre determinación del empresario la fijación de las infracciones y sanciones, como el ulterior control judicial del correcto ejercicio del poder disciplinario, que se halla sometido a límites semejantes a los que, por preceptuarlo así la CE de 1978 , ha de respetar la potestad punitiva del Estado, aunque se hallen recogidos en normas de rango legal: así como v.gr., los representados por la tipicidad y proporcionalidad (artículo 58 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores y por la presunción de inocencia (artículo 114.3 de la Ley de Procedimiento Laboral )"."_

Ojo, esto es solo un ejemplo y no siempre los juzgados estiman este tipo de acciones, es decir si los hechos cometidos son muy graves a veces los jueces estiman que la sanción es procedente. Yo soy partidario de recurrir todo, y lo que te pongo es un ejemplo de como recurrirlo. Supongo que tu abogado hará lo más conveniente para tus intereses.
Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (24 Abr 2018)

A ver si alguien puede responder a una pregunta simple.

Cuando hay subrogacion por un servicio, el empleado está obligado a subrogarse o puede quedarse con su empresa original?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (24 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede responder a una pregunta simple.
> 
> Cuando hay subrogacion por un servicio, el empleado está obligado a subrogarse o puede quedarse con su empresa original?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Hola: De simple esa pregunta no tiene nada ¿eh? hay mil matices... El convenio colectivo suele marcar la forma y condiciones de la subrogación, así como la obligación de la comunicación entre las empresas implicadas. tedrías que mirártelo.

En el momento de la subrogación la empresa saliente "cede" por decirlo de alguna manera, todos los trabajadores a la nueva concesionaria causando el trabajador baja en la misma.

Ahora bien, a mi buen saber y entender, nada te impide que la empresa cedente antes de la subrogación, te cambie de puesto de trabajo y no resultes afectado en la misma. Porque tú trabajas para una empresa, no para una finca o puesto de trabajo concreto, con lo que si el empresario inicial no quiere perderte, podría hacerlo.

También entiendo que debe de ceder a los trabajadores de lo contrario se puede entender que la empresa no está colaborando con la nueva empresa lo cual podría acarrearle problemas.

PD:No me dijiste si te sirvió la última respuesta (Ni un triste thanks):abajo:


----------



## davitin (24 Abr 2018)

Hola Atika, si que me sirvieron tus respuestas, gracias.



Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2018)

atika dijo:


> Hola: De simple esa pregunta no tiene nada ¿eh? hay mil matices... El convenio colectivo suele marcar la forma y condiciones de la subrogación, así como la obligación de la comunicación entre las empresas implicadas. tedrías que mirártelo.
> 
> En el momento de la subrogación la empresa saliente "cede" por decirlo de alguna manera, todos los trabajadores a la nueva concesionaria causando el trabajador baja en la misma.
> 
> ...



La movida es que mi empresa se quiere deshacer de mi, osea mi jefe quiere que la empresa entrante me subrogue media jornada.

Yo puedo negarme?


----------



## atika (25 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> La movida es que mi empresa se quiere deshacer de mi, osea mi jefe quiere que la empresa entrante me subrogue media jornada.
> 
> Yo puedo negarme?



Hasta donde yo se no, no te puedes negar aser subrogado sin perder el empleo. ¿Qué puede defenderse? Tal vez haya alguna linea de defensa, pero habría que revisar muchos documentos antes de afirmalo ¿Me hiciste caso y contactaste con un letrado? Es fundamental en tu caso.


----------



## atika (26 Abr 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Buenas, gracias por la info. La verdad es que siempre demando solo, sin abogado. Por lo general, hasta ahora, la empresa me sanciona por falta muy grave (queja de un cliente). La cuestión es que a mi me ponen sanción por queja, aunque no haya hecho nada malo, si un cliente me pone queja diciendo que le he tratado mal pues sanción, y tengo compañeros con más quejas y no les ponen sanción... Lo bueno, es que la realidad es que no soy tan malo como la empresa quiere hacer ver y tengo pocas quejas, si acaso una al año, una queja de un cliente de 30.000 que atiendo en un año, flipa, este también es un argumento que pongo siempre en las demandas... jajaja y lo dicho, queja=sanción, aunque el cliente que se queja sea uno que he pillado robando... a la empresa la da igual, luego en la carta de sanción se inventan cosas, pero siempre pequeñas cosas porque de lo que dice el cliente no se pueden salir...
> 
> Me ponen, o 10 días sin sueldo, o 40, o 60... La última de hace un año 60 días sin sueldo ni trabajar, que fueron 2 meses, los mejores de vida... Me hice media maratón, la spartan race, estaba hecho un ceporro y me puse en forma en dos meses, pasando tiempo con la familia y demás, viajando a la montaña e incluso a la playa cuando empezó el calorcito... Y al final como me devolvieron la mitad el dinero, y sin trabajarlo... pues una gozada...:XX: Como me dijo un compañero, te han pagado para que estés en tu casa tocándote los huevos y hagas deporte... Y es verdad.
> 
> ...



Un detalle ¿Sabes lo que es la garantía de indemnidad? mírate el post 19# por cierto, la garantía de indemnidad es de un año. Tal vez deberías plantearte demandar por vulneración de derechos fundamentales, si te sancionan en ese plazo desde que has puesto una demanda, entonces si que se les iba a quedar cara de ::. Ah, y si demandas habitualmente, leete la ley de procedimiento laboral, te vendrá bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (6 May 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el mensaje. Ya sé lo que es la garantía de indemnidad. De hecho, gracias a demandar evito traslados de centro, cosa que hacen a otros trabajadores y también evito que si me ponen otra sanción puedan usar la anterior (sobre la que aún el tribunal no se ha pronunciado) uniendo dos o más en una sola... Con todo evito el despido, y llevo así desde 2012... Lo bueno es que todo empezó por acogerme al derecho de reducción de jornada por guarda legal y tengo una grabación diciendo un jefe anterior que tuve que por acogerme a la ley me iban a despedir y que la ley no servía en esta empresa... De hecho dice palabras textuales "Si quieres trabajar con la ley, te vas al ministerio" y otras amenazas... Para el día que me despidan iré con la grabación, que aunque sean palabras de un jefe que ya no tengo y que ya no está en la empresa, al ser portavoz de la empresa en ese momento, pues me servirá, ya que me amenaza de cara al futuro en nombre de la empresa.
> 
> Saludos



Ojo incluso las sanciones y amenazas (Aunque en el caso que describes sean objeto del orden penal) a las que te refieres tambien prescriben y de hecho desde el 2012 supongo que ya lo habrán hecho, con lo que no se si te servirán de mucho. Un saludo y ojala todos fuesen como tú.


----------



## Musgosa (6 May 2018)

*Muchas gracias*

Hola, 
De verdad que muchas gracias por tu aportacion altruista.
Yo tengo un problema y queria saber si mi empresa puede despedir a una companera que corta las camaras de seguridad en el trabajo , es decir se acerca al enchufe y las desconecta y la camara la ha pillado acercandose y desconectandolas.
Es una persona ya con antecedentes en el curro por mal comportamiento y muy toxica. Aun no ha hecho nada la empresa y tengo dudas de que no actuen por no meterse en un marron o por echar balones fuera.... la empresa es espanola per esta en el extranjero y es muy conocida.

Gracias!!!!






atika dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Como de un tiempo a esta parte cada vez veo a la gente más quemada y pidiendo ayuda en su trabajo, me he decidido a abrir este hilo a modo de consultorio de derecho laboral para que, a mi buen saber y entender, poder ayudar a la gente en sus consultas laborales.
> 
> ...


----------



## atika (7 May 2018)

Musgosa dijo:


> Hola,
> De verdad que muchas gracias por tu aportacion altruista.
> Yo tengo un problema y queria saber si mi empresa puede despedir a una companera que corta las camaras de seguridad en el trabajo , es decir se acerca al enchufe y las desconecta y la camara la ha pillado acercandose y desconectandolas.
> Es una persona ya con antecedentes en el curro por mal comportamiento y muy toxica. Aun no ha hecho nada la empresa y tengo dudas de que no actuen por no meterse en un marron o por echar balones fuera.... la empresa es espanola per esta en el extranjero y es muy conocida.
> ...



"...queria saber si mi empresa puede despedir a una companera que..."

Recuerda que en este país el despido es libre pero no gratuito, por lo que mientras no se vulneren sus derechos fundamentales, la puede despedir incluso sin causa: Te despido porque sí, pago y se acabó. El resto son cuestiones accesorias para ver si el despido es procedente con la única intención de ahorrarse la pasta.
¿Responde esto a tu pregunta?


----------



## Shur_Jacare (7 May 2018)

Caso:
Me despiden y alegan causas economicas y me aplazan el pago de la indemnización a 20 meses. Firmo y empiezo a cobrar un par de meses, después atrasos etc me van dejando cantidades. Reclamo ante el orecla y no van. A los tres meses vuelvo a reclamar y tampoco se presentan. Pongo demanda y empiezan a pagar pero han vuelto a dejar de pagar. Mi pregunta es, puede que declaren el despido improcedente? Y les condenen a pagarme más?


----------



## kron-ragnarok (7 May 2018)

Shur_Jacare dijo:


> Caso:
> Me despiden y alegan causas economicas y me aplazan el pago de la indemnización a 20 meses. Firmo y empiezo a cobrar un par de meses, después atrasos etc me van dejando cantidades. Reclamo ante el orecla y no van. A los tres meses vuelvo a reclamar y tampoco se presentan. Pongo demanda y empiezan a pagar pero han vuelto a dejar de pagar. Mi pregunta es, puede que declaren el despido improcedente? Y les condenen a pagarme más?



Ostias, pueden pagarte la indemnización por despido por meses?

Pensaba que te lo daban del tiron.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (7 May 2018)

Shur_Jacare dijo:


> Caso:
> Me despiden y alegan causas economicas y me aplazan el pago de la indemnización a 20 meses. Firmo y empiezo a cobrar un par de meses, después atrasos etc me van dejando cantidades. Reclamo ante el orecla y no van. A los tres meses vuelvo a reclamar y tampoco se presentan. Pongo demanda y empiezan a pagar pero han vuelto a dejar de pagar. Mi pregunta es, puede que declaren el despido improcedente? Y les condenen a pagarme más?



Lo primero y por dudas que tiene el pueblo:
La indemnización por despido objetivo es aplazable, si bien la lesgislación no lo deja del todo claro: Artículo 53.1 b) apartado segundo Estatuto de los Trabajadores: "Cuando la decisión extintiva se fundare en el artículo 52, c), de esta Ley, con alegación de causa económica, y como consecuencia de tal situación económica no se pudiera poner a disposición del trabajador la indemnización a que se refiere el parrafo anterior, el empresario, haciéndolo constar en la comunicación escrita, podrá dejar de hacerlo, sin perjuicio del derecho del trabajador de exigir de aquél su abono cuando tenga efectividad la decisión extintiva."

La jurisprudencia si ha permitido el aplazamiento. En ese sentido dice la STS 3839/2015 de 22 de julio de 2015: " _Vista la redacción del precepto que admite la posibilidad de que por razones económicas el pago de la indemnización por la extinción del contrato se pueda aplazar, sin perjuicio del derecho del trabajador a exigir su abono, cabe concluir que la exigencia de simultanear la comunicación del cese con la puesta a disposición de la indemnización legal mínima no es de derecho necesario, sino que admite excepciones por razones económicas, como la falta de liquidez para atender a todos los pagos exigibles en ese momento, so pena de poner en peligro la viabilidad de la empresa que es lo que la norma trata de evitar, sin perjuicio del derecho del trabajador a reclamar el pago de lo que se le adeuda._"
Por tanto se permite el aplazamiento siempre y cuando se acredite la falta de liquidez. (Esto es fundamental) Si no, no se admite.

En mi opinión ¿Porqué se permite esto? Porque si es un despido objetivo y la empresa no puede pagar, pagará subsidiariamente el fogasa (que somos todos) Así permitiendo un aplazamiento el estado permite que la empresa pague y se lo ahorre el fogasa pues todos contentos.

Ahora respondiendo a la pregunta del forero en mi opinión la respuesta es NO. 1º No estás planteando una papeleta de conciliación por despido si no por reclamación de cantidades que te adeudan. 2º Para impugnar el despido tienes 20 días que tal y como se desprende de tu consulta ya han pasado, aunque el despido hubiese sido improcedente ya no puedes accionar contra el. 3º Si hubieses cometido el error de presentar papeleta por despido y no por reclamación de cantidad, en el juicio el abogado de la empresa lo primero que va a hacer es presentarte una excepción de caducidad como un libro de grande y te la vas a comer. Lo suyo es una reclamación de cantidad demandando tanto a la empresa como al fogasa no siendo que esta no pueda pagar (Que tiene pinta).

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (7 May 2018)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Ostias, pueden pagarte la indemnización por despido por meses?
> 
> Pensaba que te lo daban del tiron.
> 
> Un saludo.



Solo en este caso en concreto, en un improcedente o si es objetivo por otras causas no se puede.


----------



## Shur_Jacare (7 May 2018)

La papeleta la planteé por cantidades, en dos ocasiones y no hubo respuesta, ni si quiera se presentaron. Evidentemente si tenían liquidez en el momento del despido y posteriormente también, ha pasado un año y aunque está mal la empresa sigue contratando obras y presentando avales etc, evidentemente ha habido mala fe, por eso me cabe la duda de si ha habido mala fe y posibilidad de pagarme y no se ha hecho, se podría declarar el despido como nulo y por lo tanto ya que estoy trabajando desde el minuto uno de mi despido pues reclamarlo como improcedente. He leído que hay alguna sentencia en este sentido.


----------



## Atila11 (7 May 2018)

Hola Atika, trabajo de jardinero para Ferrovial en un Ayuntamiento. 
Nuestro convenio es el estatal de jardinería más unas mejoras económicas y de horas desde el año 2004. 
En 2013 se firmó un sercla con la empresa donde bajaban el sueldo un 12×100 hasta diciembre de 2017.
Cuando llega enero la empresa da un comunicado donde dice que el sercla a acabado y que a partir de esa fecha de enero de 2018 comenzamos a trabajar con el convenio estatal sin ninguna mejora.
El comité de empresa denuncia este hecho y el 4 de mayo que llega el juicio por lo social.
el presidente del comité de empresa nos dice que salió el juez antes de comenzar el juicio y les dijo que si no había acuerdo con la empresa nos aplica el convenio estatal, por lo que negocian y nos aumentan la jornada laboral un 2 por ciento a realizar los sábados.
SE A VENDIDO EL COMITÉ .?
DUDO MUCHO ESA SALIDA DEL JUEZ A AVISAR .


----------



## atika (8 May 2018)

Shur_Jacare dijo:


> La papeleta la planteé por cantidades, en dos ocasiones y no hubo respuesta, ni si quiera se presentaron. Evidentemente si tenían liquidez en el momento del despido y posteriormente también, ha pasado un año y aunque está mal la empresa sigue contratando obras y presentando avales etc, evidentemente ha habido mala fe, por eso me cabe la duda de si ha habido mala fe y posibilidad de pagarme y no se ha hecho, se podría declarar el despido como nulo y por lo tanto ya que estoy trabajando desde el minuto uno de mi despido pues reclamarlo como improcedente. He leído que hay alguna sentencia en este sentido.



Si puedes aportar alguna de las sentencias que dices te estaría agradecido. Yo, a mi buen saber y entender, no lo veo. Pero no será la primera vez que me equivoque.
En parte también es un poco culpa tuya: Si tenían liquidez ¿Porqué les permitiste un pago aplazado?


----------



## atika (8 May 2018)

Atila11 dijo:


> Hola Atika, trabajo de jardinero para Ferrovial en un Ayuntamiento.
> Nuestro convenio es el estatal de jardinería más unas mejoras económicas y de horas desde el año 2004.
> En 2013 se firmó un sercla con la empresa donde bajaban el sueldo un 12×100 hasta diciembre de 2017.
> Cuando llega enero la empresa da un comunicado donde dice que el sercla a acabado y que a partir de esa fecha de enero de 2018 comenzamos a trabajar con el convenio estatal sin ninguna mejora.
> ...



No puedo responderte a eso desde un punto de vista jurídico. No se si es verdad o no, o si sufrieron presiones para llegar a un acuerdo, o vaya ud a saber. Lo siento por vosotros.
Un saludo.


----------



## Shur_Jacare (8 May 2018)

Ellos alegaron falta de liquidez, caída de ventas etc, yo acepté porque entendí que así era, no pedí las posiciones bancarias evidentemente. Lo que pide comprobar es que mientras yo no cobraba las cuotas pactadas, otros proveedores cobraban bastante más por suministros posteriores a mi despido, o pagaban a trabajadores nóminas mientras que a mí me iban dejando. No he visto la sentencia concretamente pero sí he leído que las hay. Se basan en que la indemnización es totalmente necesaria para que el despido sea efectivo y en este caso que pudiéndolo pagar no se ha hecho pues el despido no puede ser de la forma que se planteó, por causas económicas alegando falta de liquidez ya que quedó claro que es falso. Mi abogado dice que es complicado pero que en esencia podría ser,yo pregunto por aquí para conocer más opiniones y si alguien sabe alguna sentencia en concreto sobre el tema.


----------



## atika (8 May 2018)

Shur_Jacare dijo:


> No he visto la sentencia concretamente pero sí he leído que las hay. Se basan en que la indemnización es totalmente necesaria para que el despido sea efectivo y en este caso que pudiéndolo pagar no se ha hecho pues el despido no puede ser de la forma que se planteó, por causas económicas alegando falta de liquidez ya que quedó claro que es falso.



¿Al menos puedes poner un enlace a lo que has visto por favor? He buscado en varias páginas y todas opinan como yo. El plazo para impugnar la improcedencia son 20 días y lo que toca ahora es una reclamación de cantidad.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Shur_Jacare (8 May 2018)

Mira rebuscando lo ley aqui:
La empresa no me paga la indemnizaciÃ³n por despido Â¿cÃ³mo la reclamo? | Laboral 2018 | Loentiendo
Yo sería el caso 3 no?


----------



## atika (8 May 2018)

Shur_Jacare dijo:


> Mira rebuscando lo ley aqui:
> La empresa no me paga la indemnizaciÃ³n por despido Â¿cÃ³mo la reclamo? | Laboral 2018 | Loentiendo
> Yo sería el caso 3 no?



Lo siento pero creo que no: el caso tres define exactamente lo que te he explicado hasta ahora. 
El caso tres explica el supuesto típico: Me aplican un despido objetivo, pero no ponen inmediatamente a mi disposición la indemnización, con lo que por defecto de forma el despido pasa a ser improcedente. Y como bien dice el artículo, si se pasan los 20 días, como es tu caso, lo que te corresponde es una reclamación de cantidad. En la correspondiente demanda de cantidad tu letrado demandará al fogasa, que a la larga será el que page si no abona la empresa por entrar en insolvencia.

He estado dandole muchas vueltas, incluso al abuso de derecho, pero es que no hay por donde agarrarlo (en mi opinión por supuesto).
Ya nos dirás en qué acaba todo esto, pero lo veo crudo.
Un saludo y suerte. (ojala ganes y se genere jurisprudencia)


----------



## Shur_Jacare (8 May 2018)

Muchas gracias, entonces me queda una duda:
Si yo quiero evitar pagar un despido improcedente lo tengo fácil, aplazo el pago a más de 20 días, lo cual es legal y después dejo de pagar? Y ya ha pasado el plazo de reclamación gracias a un engaño realizado con mala fe. Os contaré en que acaba, me queda un mes y pico para el juicio siempre.y cuando la empresa no quiebre claro, en ese caso no se que ocurriría. En fin...


----------



## atika (9 May 2018)

Shur_Jacare dijo:


> Muchas gracias, entonces me queda una duda:
> Si yo quiero evitar pagar un despido improcedente lo tengo fácil, aplazo el pago a más de 20 días, lo cual es legal y después dejo de pagar? Y ya ha pasado el plazo de reclamación gracias a un engaño realizado con mala fe. Os contaré en que acaba, me queda un mes y pico para el juicio siempre.y cuando la empresa no quiebre claro, en ese caso no se que ocurriría. En fin...



Lo primero que dices es incorrecto, solo se permite el pago aplazado en caso de despido objetivo por causas económicas, el resto en ningún caso, con lo que no cabe mala fe (Si no te dejas engañar) y aunque la empresa diga que no tiene dinero, tú puedes reclamar en el plazo de 20 días contra ese despido para que sea declarado improcedente si así lo estimas oportuno. Si la empresa quiebra paga el fogasa.

Recuerda los ejemplos que da Laboro: Oye te despedimos hoy, pero no te preocupes ven en 21 días que te hago otro contrato y listo. Eso si es malísima fe, pero si tu no estás al loro es legal, te han engañado pero legal... De ahí que siempre le digo a todo el mundo que gastarse 50 lereles en un letrado muchas veces puede ser la mejor inversión de su vida.

En tu caso si es cierto que fue un despido objetivo está bien hecho: reclamación de cantidad si no pagan y listo. Si por el contrario te hubiesen engañado y te colaron un improcedente como objetivo, lo siento. Yo siempre que puedo trato de impugnar todos los despidos objetivos que em llegan. Si la indemnización por objetivo son 20 dias y la de improcedente son 33 días, no es la primera vez que saco 28, 25, 30...
Y nunca nunca nunca, dejes que una empresa te adeude nada, si quieren financiarse que pidan un crédito, que no se financien con los salarios o indemnizaciónes de los trabajadores, luego pasa lo que pasa.

PD: no quiero que pienses que todo es negativo, tu empresa pagará o cobrarás del fogasa, con lo que no perderás dinero o si lo haces será poco. Lo importante es todo el aprendizaje que te vas a llevar sobre como actuan las empresas en este país. Creeme esta experiencia vital te ayudará mucho.

Un saludo.


----------



## Shur_Jacare (9 May 2018)

Gracias Atika, no lo veo negativo me gusta entender estos razonamientos. Lo del dinero no me afecta mucho la verdad, tengo un puesto de responsabilidad en otra empresa y para mí ha sido una suerte salir de la anterior con algo de dinero encima. Pero veo una pequeña brecha en todo este razonamiento y no quiero ser coñazo, si lo soy me dices jejeje. A mí cuando me despiden alegan causas económicas y tal y cual. Yo no dudo de ellas porque son reales la caída de ventas, el empeoramiento de los resultados etc... En ningún momento demuestran no tener el dinero, eso lo compruebo a lo largo del tiempo. Me parece que en un pago aplazado no tiene e sentido el criterio de los veinte días, ya que ese criterio tiene sentido si estás esperando un pago de una indemnización en una tacada de golpe no?. Veo yo la incongruencia solo o lo interpreto mal?


----------



## atika (9 May 2018)

Shur_Jacare dijo:


> Me parece que en un pago aplazado no tiene e sentido el criterio de los veinte días, ya que ese criterio tiene sentido si estás esperando un pago de una indemnización en una tacada de golpe no?. Veo yo la incongruencia solo o lo interpreto mal?



Lo que sucede es que no te pagan por una presumible causa económica, no porque el despido se hay transformado en improcedente.
La verdad es que no se como explicártelo; yo no veo una incongruencia por ningún lado. Tal vez respondiendo a estas preguntas se vea:

¿Era el despido realmente objetivo?

....SI: 20 dias año ¿Te pagan los plazos si se aplaza por causas económicas?
....................SI: olé
....................NO: Reclamas que te paguen.
....NO: impugnas ante el juzgado en plazo.

No hay más vueltas.

Si tratas de defender que la empresa sabía que no era un despido objetivo, y disfrazó este de despido objetivo por causas económicas para no tener que pagarte la improcedencia, vale, entiendo que te hayan echo la jugada, pero si aún así no te pagan ¿no es prueba de que andan mal de pasta y no pueden pagar? Si la empresa abarató tu despido de 33 a 20 días, ¿Qué sentido tiene no pagarte esos 20 días cuando sabe que lo lógico es que les reclames? Lo único que se me ocurre es retrasar el pago o por falta de liquidez o por darte por culo, no hay más.


----------



## Shur_Jacare (9 May 2018)

Si es una mezcla de las últimas tres cosas que has dicho.
Y ahí es donde veo la brecha. Han disfrazado un despido objetivo para abaratarlo y después han ido pagando cuando han querido porque ante los problemas de liquidez han preferido pagar otras cosas a pagarme a mi. Se que cuesta entenderlo pero yo lo veo claro ya que yo acepté el despido y me crei las causas económicas hasta que vi la realidad de los impagos a pesar de haber liquidez.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (10 May 2018)

Buenas.

En caso de poner denuncia ante inspección de trabajo, en mi caso, por modificación de horarios, después de haber denunciado a la empresa tanto por inspección como policía nacional(departamento de seguridad privada), por el tema de no darnos la ropa de trabajo(obligatoria desde día 1 que se trabaja), ¿el tiempo de plazo para reclamar se paraliza por la modificación de horarios?

De que algún caso en concreto si se da, pero creo que no todos los casos son posibles esa paralización.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (10 May 2018)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> En caso de poner denuncia ante inspección de trabajo, en mi caso, por modificación de horarios, después de haber denunciado a la empresa tanto por inspección como policía nacional(departamento de seguridad privada), por el tema de no darnos la ropa de trabajo(obligatoria desde día 1 que se trabaja), ¿el tiempo de plazo para reclamar se paraliza por la modificación de horarios?
> 
> ...



No entiendo bien la pregunta. Preguntas si el tiempo para reclamar se paraliza, pero la pregunta te la hago yo ¿El tiempo para reclamar qué? Es que no se a que te refieres.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (10 May 2018)

atika dijo:


> No entiendo bien la pregunta. Preguntas si el tiempo para reclamar se paraliza, pero la pregunta te la hago yo ¿El tiempo para reclamar qué? Es que no se a que te refieres.




Buenas.

Modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo en tema de jornada de trabajo.

Para que te hagas una idea:

-Se tienen turnos de 12 horas, los cuales, 20 días al mes, un compañero hace de 10 a 14, por sentencia de reducción de jornada por cuidado de menor, siendo 12 horas cuando el libra, sin más modificación.

A esto hay que agregarle un turno adicional de refuerzo de 3 horas, que debería de traer un trabajador la enpresa para ello.

-A raíz de la denuncia puesta por vestuario no entregado, presionan al compi de 10 a 14, lo cual acaba en una excedencia de 1 año.

-Como el compi ya no está, pasamos de tener unos horarios de 10-22 y 22-10 a tener de 7 a 14, 14 a 21 y de 18 a 7 (turnos de 7 y 13 horas respectivamente), metiéndonos el turno de refuerzo para hacerlo nosotros, el cual, por contrato público de Ayuntamiento, son dos turnos diferenciados(24 horas y 3 horas).

-Me ponen a mi para rotar turnos de mañana o tarde, siendo el único afectado de este cambio, ya que la noche tienen su turno, sin hacer mañana o tarde.

-Está modificación de horarios la denunció ante inspección, debido a que consideró que fue a raíz de la denuncia.

Por eso te preguntaba si se congelaba el tiempo para denunciarlo por juzgado poniéndolo en inspección, ya que se que según qué cosas, si se congela el tiempo de reclamación, y como esto va despacio, por tener que ir que si denuncias x, trabajas x turno para poder denunciarlo, ...

Perdona por ser tan plasta :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## atika (10 May 2018)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo en tema de jornada de trabajo.
> 
> ...



No. En ningún modo. Una denuncia ante la inspección no paraliza ningún plazo procesal, y a la inversa una denuncia no paraliza ningún plazo administrativo para denunciar ante la inspección. Ojo Hay veces que si el asunto está sub iudice la administración paraliza la investigación por la denuncia presentada, pero claro, la denuncia está presentada antes.
¿Responde esto tu pregunta?


----------



## kron-ragnarok (11 May 2018)

Ok, muchas gracias Atika.

Un saludo :Aplauso:


----------



## Bordiú VII (12 May 2018)

Buenas, mi duda es la siguiente:

Soy universitario y este verano quería aprovechar para hacer unas "prácticas" remuneradas (durante 1 mes) en la empresa del padre de un conocido y al no ser graduado no sé que tipo de contrato tendría que hacer (me han encargado informarme de ello).
¿Un contrato temporal?, ¿Un contrato en prácticas?, sin embargo:

Contrato en prácticas:
_Este contrato podrá concertarse con quienes estuvieren en *posesión de título universitario* o de formación profesional de grado medio o superior o *títulos oficialmente reconocidos como equivalentes*, de acuerdo con las leyes reguladoras del sistema educativo vigente, o de certificado de profesionalidad, de acuerdo con lo previsto en la Ley Orgánica 5/2002, de 19 de junio, de las Cualificaciones y de la Formación Profesional, que habiliten para el ejercicio profesional._

¿Cuales serían esos títulos equivalentes?, ¿Bastaría con el Bachillerato?

Me interesa que de algún modo pueda acreditar ese tiempo de trabajo para poder añadirlo a mi CV.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (18 May 2018)

El lunes trato de contestaros que estoy hasta arriba


----------



## atika (21 May 2018)

Bordiú VII dijo:


> Buenas, mi duda es la siguiente:
> 
> Soy universitario y este verano quería aprovechar para hacer unas "prácticas" remuneradas (durante 1 mes) en la empresa del padre de un conocido y al no ser graduado no sé que tipo de contrato tendría que hacer (me han encargado informarme de ello).
> ¿Un contrato temporal?, ¿Un contrato en prácticas?, sin embargo:
> ...



Hola: No, no bastaría con el bachillerato, se refiere a títulos que te formen en la rama de la empresa para que trabajas. Ej: Un ingeniero, con su título al acabar la carrera no podría entra a trabajar en un despacho de marketing porque sus estudios no tienen nada que ver con lo que va a trabajar.
Efectivamente yo te aconsejaría un contrato temporal.
Un saludo.

---------- Post added 21-may-2018 at 14:24 ----------




rextor dijo:


> Muy buenas, en mi empresa durante los primeros 5 años te aumentan el sueldo un 11%, así (sin poner cantidades exactas a modo de ejemplo: si empiezas cobrando brutos 1200, el segundo año son 1300, el tercero 1400, el cuarto 1500 y el quinto 1600). Pues bien, yo llevo trabajando 9 años sin embargo sólo me abonan los sueldos del tramo 4 porque ese año empecé a tener movidas con la empresa, demandas y demás. He visto por convenio que eso no corresponde ya que el sueldo va aumentando según la antiguedad y ya está, les pedí por escrito a la empresa que me abonaran a partir de ahora el tramo 5 porque por antiguedad me corresponde y también les puse que están vulnerando mis derechos de igualdad de trato y oportunidades respecto a la política retributiva, cosa que también aparece en el convenio.
> 
> Pues me contestaron denegando mi solicitud por "no atender a los requisitos del convenio y la política retributiva de la empresa" pero no especificaron nada más, y en el convenio como dije no pone nada de eso... La empresa se jacta en muchas noticias y su propia página web de aumentar el sueldo a sus trabajadores año a año hasta los 5 años según la antigüedad...
> 
> ...



Me parece que está perfectamente planteada ¿Has hecho tú la demanda? La clave está en la prueba indiciaria de la vulneración de derechos fundamentales para que el letrado de la administración de justicia te la admita a trámite.
Un saludo.


----------



## Yoclio (24 May 2018)

Buenas Atika

Estaba realizando un servicio, la empresa que lo tenia lo pierde y entra una nueva. No es subrogacion. Me contrata la nueva empresa por un año (hasta agosto 2018) y a los 2 meses me despiden sin darme los 15 dias (me dieron 2 dias)

Una amiga mia que es abogada de familia me recomendo a su socia que es laboral. Esta abogada me comento que podiamos ir a juicio por despido nulo ya que en el despido argumentaron causas economicas y por no tener el titulo del idioma valenciano.

La abogada dice que causas economicas no es ya que hay otra persona en mi puesto y el tema del idioma, cuando me contrataron ya sabian que no lo tenia (la empresa dice que la administracion publica les exige que el personal tenga ese titulo)

Total que le he abonado 800€, en la mediacion no hubo ningun resultado y el juicio es para marzo de 2019....

Ella lo plantea como Nulo, con expectativas de salarios e indemnizacion. Y de lo que saque se lleva el 10% aparte de los 800€. 

Mis dudas son si cogioel caso por tener opciones o coger el dinero y dentro de año y medio ya veremos, que con el tiempo se enfrian las cosas pero el dinero ya lo tiene...


Como lo veis?? En mi entorno dicen que he perdido el dinero.

Gracias por tu atención


----------



## atika (24 May 2018)

Yoclio dijo:


> Buenas Atika
> 
> Estaba realizando un servicio, la empresa que lo tenia lo pierde y entra una nueva. No es subrogacion. Me contrata la nueva empresa por un año (hasta agosto 2018) y a los 2 meses me despiden sin darme los 15 dias (me dieron 2 dias)
> 
> ...



puffff. Hay mil cosas que se me escapan ¿Porqué no hubo subrogación?
Más: La empresa nueva demuestra que es palillera profunda:
1º- Si gana un concurso (porque era un concurso público ¿verdad?) ¿Cómo no va ha haber dinero?
2º- ¿Porqué no te da el preaviso y te despide a los 15 días? Total son 20 días por año, llevas dos meses son 1.6 días de salario... ínfimo para complicarse la vida.
3º- Si hay cambios objetivos en la prestación del contrato, como por ejemplo aprender el dialecto de la taifa en cuestión, el estatuto obliga a que te den un plazo para formarte.
4º- No se yo dónde han vulnerado tus derechos fundamentales ahí, pero bueno.

Respecto a las dudas con la letrada. Yo tambien hubiese cogido el caso. Y de ser la empresa tampoco hubiese pactado en mediación, y más si estoy mal de dinero. Ya pactaré en la puerta del juzgado y mientras me financio a tu costa. Visto lo cual y con la minima información que me das me atrevería a decir que la empresa te ofrecerá la improcedencia en la puerta del juzgado, y como no puedas probar que ha habido subrogación la indemnización va a ser ridícula, porque a ojo salen 3 días de salario. Si la abogada consigue probar que hubo vulneración entonces si que te puede rentar, pero ya te digo, con la información que me das imposible de saber. Yo me fiaría de ella puesto que tiene mucha más información que yo, y si estima ese tipo de demanda por algo será, nadie está tan bobo de presentar una demanda por vulneración cuando el tribunal lo primero que te va a pedir es una prueba indiciaria de dicha vulneración.

Así que resumiendo o cuentas mucho más o no sabría decirte. Y segundo: Yo me fiaría de la letrada, no creo que hayas perdido el dinero. Ah y 3, recuerda que el pleitear contra tu empreas desgrava en la declaración de la renta del año siguiente, así que pide factura.
Un saludo.


----------



## Yoclio (24 May 2018)

atika dijo:


> puffff. Hay mil cosas que se me escapan ¿Porqué no hubo subrogación?
> Más: La empresa nueva demuestra que es palillera profunda:
> 1º- Si gana un concurso (porque era un concurso público ¿verdad?) ¿Cómo no va ha haber dinero?
> 2º- ¿Porqué no te da el preaviso y te despide a los 15 días? Total son 20 días por año, llevas dos meses son 1.6 días de salario... ínfimo para complicarse la vida.
> ...



Gracias por contestar.

A ver te comento lo mejor que pueda. Resulta que hace 2 años la Generalitat lanzo un servicio y se dividia por lotes segun ambito geografico. Estos lotes se repartieron entre 3 empresas y eran anuales prorogables otro año. 
Yo entre en la empresa anterior y estuve algo mas de un año ya que la chica anterior a mi se lo dejo. En la anterior empresa, el lote no requería el idioma valenciano al ser zonas castellanizadas.

Total vuelven a sacar los lotes, pero esta vez agrupan zonas y salen menos lotes. Esta empresa que no estaba antes, puja mas barato y se queda un par de lotes, entre ellas la zona que yo llevaba que ahora la han ampliado y piden el idioma.

Total que me contratan sabiendo que no lo tengo (yo creo que para aprovechar mi red de contactos y el trabajo que habia acumulado durante algo mas de un año, ya que si no partian de cero, sin saber que hacer, a quien contactar, etc).

Total que a los dos meses me dicen que desde la conselleria me tienen que despedir, me querian despedir ese mismo dia que era viernes y al final como quedaban dos dias para acabar el mes me dieron dos dias. Que no me podian tener ni un dia mas contratado porque se lo prohibian. Luego me ofrecieron estar un mes mas si formaba a mi sustituto, lo cual me negue. Me negue a darles informacion, me amenazaron con denunciarme, y la abogada me recomendo darsela y asi lo hice.

A mi esto me jodio bastante, me compre un coche ya que el trabajo era ir rodando por esa zona que me tocaba, rechace otro trabajo por la seguridad de estar un año + otro prorrogable...

En la carta de despido pone lo que te comento: causas economicas y no tener el idioma requerido.

Y sobre la abogada, es del despacho de una buena amiga, es un despacho pequeño que lo llevan ellas mismas como socias, han ganado juicios contra grandes franquicias, estudio la subrogacion pero me dijo que en este caso no aplica. 

En la mediacion vino el gerente solo, me dio la mano y cuando nos toco entrar dijimos que no hay acuerdo, la del juzgado dijo que el siguiente paso era una demanda (o algo asi dijo), mi abogada dijo que ya estaba redactada y el gerente dijo: Ah, si? como descolocado, se despido y se marcho rapido.

Y hasta aqui mi historia.


----------



## Yoclio (29 May 2018)

atika dijo:


> puffff. Hay mil cosas que se me escapan



Perdona shur, no se si te se paso contestarme


----------



## atika (29 May 2018)

Pues si, se me fue, en breve te digo algo.


----------



## atika (30 May 2018)

Yoclio dijo:


> Gracias por contestar.
> 
> A ver te comento lo mejor que pueda. Resulta que hace 2 años la Generalitat lanzo un servicio y se dividia por lotes segun ambito geografico. Estos lotes se repartieron entre 3 empresas y eran anuales prorogables otro año.
> Yo entre en la empresa anterior y estuve algo mas de un año ya que la chica anterior a mi se lo dejo. En la anterior empresa, el lote no requería el idioma valenciano al ser zonas castellanizadas.
> ...



Vale, pero poco te voy a poder ayudar:
Lo primero es que habré que hacer caso a la abogada con respecto de la subrogación, si está tan segura, no creo que haya.
Sigo pensando que no has perdido el dinero, si han cambiado las condiciones la empresa tiene la obligación de formarte.
Creo que has hecho bien en demandar, no se porqué la empresa no te ofreció la improcedencia siendo la indemnización como es ridícula. Si tu abogada le gana una demanda con vulneración va a flipar; en el fondo esa es la madre del cordero.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (1 Jun 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Hola, trabajo en un supermercado de cajero y ahora me han comunicado que voy a trabajar en el parking realizando entre cosas, recibir a los coches que entran y saludad, indicarles la plaza, ayudarles a embolsar... Decir que es un parking no muy grande abierto a la calle que tiene no más de 15 plazas, por lo que a veces se lían mucho los coches entre sí para moverse, se hace cola en la entrada porque quieren y no pueden entrar más, y aunque esté abierto a la calle se hace muy insalubre estar ahí sin protecciones, de hecho muchas veces dentro de la tienda que está conectada llega el olor del humo de los coches...
> 
> Yo preocupado por el tema ya que padezco de inflamación nasal y hace dos años me operaron de la nariz para paliarlo y el humo y la contaminación es algo que me afecta mucho, se lo he dicho a mi jefe y le da igual.
> 
> ...



Hola: La actuación es clara: Denuncia ante la inspección de trabajo:
1º Obtendrás indemnidad
2º Analizará la situación al ampro de la legalidad vigente y
a) Si ve que algo es incorrecto, requerirá a la empresa para que ponga soluciones.
b) Si todo es correcto te quedas tranquilo sabiendo que se están haciendo las cosas bien.
No hay duda.
Respecto a que sea una represalia por las demandas que tienes pendientes, te podría servir si quieres oponerte a este cambio de funciones. Para ver si es una represalia, tendrás que ver si coinciden tus funciones con el grupo profesional que tengas asignado en tu contrato; Si están permitidas ok, si son de grupos inferiores podrías oponerte alegando represalia.
un saludo.


----------



## ax% (19 Jun 2018)

Puede que ya se haya tratado en este hilo.

Tengo un amigo que se ha quedado sin trabajo y esta haciendo calculos para la futura jubilación anticipada.

La duda viene a cuento del Servicio Militar Obligatorio. Se paso año y medio en la Mili y no sabe, no sabemos, si ese periodo computa para el calculo de tiempos y cantidades a cobrar para tener derecho a la pensión ¿Como se aplica?


----------



## atika (19 Jun 2018)

ax% dijo:


> Puede que ya se haya tratado en este hilo.
> 
> Tengo un amigo que se ha quedado sin trabajo y esta haciendo calculos para la futura jubilación anticipada.
> 
> La duda viene a cuento del Servicio Militar Obligatorio. Se paso año y medio en la Mili y no sabe, no sabemos, si ese periodo computa para el calculo de tiempos y cantidades a cobrar para tener derecho a la pensión ¿Como se aplica?



Creo que este artículo, que lo explica mejor de lo que yo podría hacerlo, responderá todas tus dudas.
Un saludo.

Hice la


----------



## Andrespp (25 Jun 2018)

Hola,

Una consulta: una familiar que ha tenido cancer de pecho con amputacion del pecho+gangliodectomia esta pendiente de pasar por el tribunal por si le dan una incapacidad.

Si le dan la incapacidad absoluta, podria seguir trabajando en alguna otra cosa? Podria renunciar a la incapacidad si fuera el caso?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Jun 2018)

Andrespp dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Una consulta: una familiar que ha tenido cancer de pecho con amputacion del pecho+gangliodectomia esta pendiente de pasar por el tribunal por si le dan una incapacidad.
> 
> ...



joder. mucho ánimo y mucha suerte. me he quedado a cuadros.

saludos


----------



## atika (26 Jun 2018)

Andrespp dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Una consulta: una familiar que ha tenido cancer de pecho con amputacion del pecho+gangliodectomia esta pendiente de pasar por el tribunal por si le dan una incapacidad.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Lo primero lamento la desgracia.
Lo segundo, la seguridad social nos responde en su página web a la misma pregunta:

_Es compatible el percibo de la pensión de incapacidad permanente absoluta o gran invalidez con el trabajo?


Ambas pensiones son compatibles con el ejercicio de aquellas actividades, sean o no lucrativas, compatibles con el estado del inválido, siempre que no representen un cambio en la capacidad de trabajo del pensionista que pueda dar lugar a revisión por parte de la Entidad gestora. Si las actividades realizadas exceden las condiciones establecidas, serán incompatibles pudiendo suspenderse la pensión.

Si se realizan trabajos susceptibles de inclusión en algún Régimen de la Seguridad Social, existe obligación de alta y cotización, debiendo comunicar al Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social el inicio de cualquier trabajo por cuenta ajena o propia, salvo en el caso que derive de enfermedad profesional, en que será necesaria la autorización previa._

En el mismo sentido Art 198.2 Ley General de la Seguridad Social 8/2015

Así que sí, si podría. Un saludo.


----------



## Andrespp (28 Jun 2018)

Muchisimas gracias!....supongo que tambien habria que mirar el tratamiento fiscal de los ingresos en caso de que decida seguir trabajando (era indefinida en un ayuntamiento, pero su sueño es montar una academia de idiomas).


----------



## atika (28 Jun 2018)

Andrespp dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias!....supongo que tambien habria que mirar el tratamiento fiscal de los ingresos en caso de que decida seguir trabajando (era indefinida en un ayuntamiento, pero su sueño es montar una academia de idiomas).



Pues hasta donde yo se hay una fuerte reducción en el IRPF según qué grado de minusvalía tenga. El resto es igual que el común de los mortales. Ojo con las retenciones puesto que como tenga 2 pagadores estará obligada a hacer la declaración, y de la pensión no te suelen retener mucho.
Un saludo.


----------



## samaruc (28 Jun 2018)

atika dijo:


> Pues hasta donde yo se hay una fuerte reducción en el IRPF según qué grado de minusvalía tenga.



En este caso no va por grado de discapacidad (que los valora el Equipo de Valoraciones y Orientación o su equivalente autónomico). De hecho las pensiones de incapacidad equivalen a un grado de discapacidad del 33% (luego el EVO te puede sacar un 70% p.e. pero mientras no te valoren...)

Las pensiones de incapacidad absoluta y gran invalidez están exentas de tributar IRPF.



> PRESTACIONES O RENDIMIENTOS RELACIONADOS CON SITUACIONES DE DISCAPACIDAD QUE NO TRIBUTAN EN EL IMPUESTO SOBRE LA RENTA DE LAS PERSONAS FÍSICAS
> 
> Las prestaciones económicas reconocidas por la Seguridad Social:
> Como consecuencia de Incapacidad Permanente Absoluta o Gran Invalidez.
> ...


----------



## atika (2 Jul 2018)

Bueno gente: Me voy de vacaciones, en 15 dias no responderé a nadie, aunque podéis dejar vuestras dudas para la vuelta.


----------



## mallac (4 Jul 2018)

Buenas tardes,
quisiera saber una duda sobre el funcionariado, por si alguien puede ayudar.
Se trata de una suspensión de empleo y sueldo derivada de una cuestión penal, con secreto de actuaciones, sin tener acceso al expediente administrativo la Administración acuerda suspensión empleo y sueldo.
La interposición de demanda, es por vía ordinaria o por vía derechos fundamentales??
saludos


----------



## atika (5 Jul 2018)

mallac dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> quisiera saber una duda sobre el funcionariado, por si alguien puede ayudar.
> Se trata de una suspensión de empleo y sueldo derivada de una cuestión penal, con secreto de actuaciones, sin tener acceso al expediente administrativo la Administración acuerda suspensión empleo y sueldo.
> La interposición de demanda, es por vía ordinaria o por vía derechos fundamentales??
> saludos



Eso es contencioso administrativo. Yo soy especialista en social, no puedo responder a tu pregunta. Lo siento.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Jul 2018)

Buenos días,

¿Qué consecuencias tiene que un contrato de trabajo venga sin paginar? Osea, el número de páginas abajo?


----------



## atika (16 Jul 2018)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Qué consecuencias tiene que un contrato de trabajo venga sin paginar? Osea, el número de páginas abajo?



ninguna que yo sepa ¿por?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Jul 2018)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Qué consecuencias tiene que un contrato de trabajo venga sin paginar? Osea, el número de páginas abajo?



Nada, ya te han dicho. Lo que sí hay que hacer es firmar, por empresa y tjdor., todas las páginas en el margen izquierdo para mayor seguridad jurídica, y quedarte una copia del contrato, obviamente.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (25 Jul 2018)

*Vacaciones*

Hola, mi pregunta es la siguiente. Tengo contrato de un año y este empezó en Abril, por lo tanto hasta el mes de agosto he generado solo 10 días de vacaciones, pero la empresa cierra así que obligatoriamente he de hacerlas en agosto, entiendo que el mes he de cobrarlo entero, es así?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Jul 2018)

Se trata de falta de ocupación efectiva por parte de la empresa porque cierra y el trabajador tiene derecho a ese salario (art. 30 ET); pero bueno, sería incluso causa de suspensión de la relación laboral.

Habría que mirar el convenio y si no, negociar entre las partes (adelanto de vacaciones del próximo año... ).


----------



## piperhal (26 Jul 2018)

*curto gratis*

Fernando Martínez Gómez Tejedor no sólo se ha caracterizado por su éxito en el trading, de hecho lo que más puedo admirar de él es su solidaridad y compromiso con las demás personas, incluso a escalas colectivas, además de preocuparse por el bienestar financiero de sus empleados, también lo hace con aquellos grupos de personas que no tienen mucho dinero a través de su fundación, además de vez en cuando se ofrece para dar clases de trading de forma gratuita, no es una persona que persiga el dinero sino más bien busca a enseñar a otros a conseguirlo por sus propios medios, es esto lo que lo convierte en hombre de gran valor y con mucha calidad humana


----------



## atika (26 Jul 2018)

El primer bastardo que me ensucia un hilo útil. Al ignore y reportado, a ver si la moderación hace algo y elimina ese mensaje.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2018 at 20:35 ----------




vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Hola, mi pregunta es la siguiente. Tengo contrato de un año y este empezó en Abril, por lo tanto hasta el mes de agosto he generado solo 10 días de vacaciones, pero la empresa cierra así que obligatoriamente he de hacerlas en agosto, entiendo que el mes he de cobrarlo entero, es así?



¿Cierra por vacaciones o liquidan la empresa?


----------



## ye selva (27 Jul 2018)

Hola,

Aquí va mi consulta.

Causé baja voluntaria en una empresa la cual no me ha pagado el finiquito y hace caso omiso a mis llamadas y correos.

¿Cual es la manera de proceder?

Indicar tambien que jamas cobre una hora extra trabajndo sábados,domingos...pudiendo demostrarlo por correos.
¿Eso tambien puedo denuciarlo?

Gracias.


----------



## atika (30 Jul 2018)

ye selva dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquí va mi consulta.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Para reclamación de cantidades la ley te da un plazo de un año natural.
Puedes reclamar cualquier cosa que te deban que esté dentro de un año.
¿Cómo proceder? Aunque la ley te faculta para que ejerzas tu defensa, o te aconsejo que te pongas en contacto con un letrado laboralista de tu confianza y que un profesional te lleve todo el proceso. El primer paso es presentar papeleta de conciliación.
Un saludo.


----------



## timmons (31 Jul 2018)

Hola Atika, gracias por tu tiempo. 

No se si esta dentro del consultorio, pero seguro que sí lo está dentro de tu experiencia y me puedes contestar.

Cuál es el motivo por el que más veces has visto que un trabajador ha sufrido un despido disciplinario por parte de la empresa?


----------



## KUTRONIO (31 Jul 2018)

Si el negocio se cierra por jubilación del propietario, ¿Tienen los trabajadores derecho a indemnización?

Me han dicho que no.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 Jul 2018)

Por jubilación del empresario, un mes de salario. Sin perjuicio de que el negocio siga con sucesión de empresa y los tjdores. sigan por tanto.

Hablo de empresario físico. En caso de ser una sociedad la que contrata, SL... SA... etc. (incluso una sociedad civil que no tuviera personalidad jurídica), ésta no se jubila ni se muere. Por tanto si se quiere eliminar los puestos de trabajo habrá de ser por la vía del despido objetivo, con la consecuente justificación para ser 20 días por año.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (1 Ago 2018)

Hola akita,
Me interesaria saber algunas ventajas/desventajas demanda laboral colectiva/individual.
Empresario,con dos empresas{ tiendas/pastelerias},cierra las dos de un dia para otro,motivos económicos. 
En una de las empresa trabajaban como 8 personas.En la otra,donde mi mujer ,cuatro personas.
En este caso interesaria demanda colectiva{trabajadores de las dos empresas) o individual?
Como siempre,gracias por tu tiempo/informacion!


----------



## atika (1 Ago 2018)

timmons dijo:


> Hola Atika, gracias por tu tiempo.
> 
> No se si esta dentro del consultorio, pero seguro que sí lo está dentro de tu experiencia y me puedes contestar.
> 
> Cuál es el motivo por el que más veces has visto que un trabajador ha sufrido un despido disciplinario por parte de la empresa?



El despido porque sí. La mayoría de despido son porque el empresario no quiere trabajar más con el empleado sin causa jurídica alguna, el trabajo son relaciones humanas y por alguna manera el jefe se cansa de su empleado y le despide. A veces ponen algo en la carta de despido para "justificar" el despido, otras directamente le reconocen la improcedencia. En la mayoría de casos se paga porque en este país el despido es libre pero no gratuito.
Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Ago 2018)

Esta mañana en el curro un colega me ha ensañado nuestro convenio laboral porque estaba editado en el BOE de la provincia.

Lo gracioso de mi convenio es que se indica públicamente el sueldo de cada empleado por su categoría. Es decir primero hay una lista de las categorías con el sueldo y luego una lista de cada empleado con su categoría por lo que es muy sencillo de saber lo que gana cada empleado. Flipando con lo que ganan algunos en comparación mía aunque soy de los que más ganan que para algo soy de los comerciales vende humo.


Mi pregunta es *¿Se puede editar abiertamente mi sueldo?* Repito que lo puede leer cualquiera que vaya a Google ponga en nombre de mi empresa y la palabra convenio. 

Nota: gracias de antemano por las respuestas


----------



## Andrespp (2 Ago 2018)

actualmente con 53 tacos y treinta cotizados.....si me pido ahora un año de excedencia no retribuida (tenemos derecho a reserve del puesto segun convenio), que consecuencias tendria con vistas a la jubilacion?

Gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 Ago 2018)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Esta mañana en el curro un colega me ha ensañado nuestro convenio laboral porque estaba editado en el BOE de la provincia.
> 
> Lo gracioso de mi convenio es que se indica públicamente el sueldo de cada empleado por su categoría. Es decir primero hay una lista de las categorías con el sueldo y luego una lista de cada empleado con su categoría por lo que es muy sencillo de saber lo que gana cada empleado. Flipando con lo que ganan algunos en comparación mía aunque soy de los que más ganan que para algo soy de los comerciales vende humo.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que sí. Por ejemplo, eso lo hace Siro con el convenio de su empresa en Aguilar de Campoo, al haber heredado la anterior fábrica de Fontaneda y a sus trabajadores con sus situaciones específicas, mientras que para los contratados posteriores a esa situación establece tablas salariales "modernas" y genéricas.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2018 at 17:11 ----------




Andrespp dijo:


> actualmente con 53 tacos y treinta cotizados.....si me pido ahora un año de excedencia no retribuida (tenemos derecho a reserve del puesto segun convenio), que consecuencias tendria con vistas a la jubilacion?
> 
> Gracias.



Por ejemplo: en 2027 convivirán dos edades legales para jubilarse: con 65 años, si se han cotizado 38 y medio, y la de 67 años para los que no hayan logrado alcanzar esta cifra. Si todo te va bien después del año de excedencia imagino que nada.


----------



## atika (3 Ago 2018)

daniel_es_76 dijo:


> Hola akita,
> Me interesaria saber algunas ventajas/desventajas demanda laboral colectiva/individual.
> Empresario,con dos empresas{ tiendas/pastelerias},cierra las dos de un dia para otro,motivos económicos.
> En una de las empresa trabajaban como 8 personas.En la otra,donde mi mujer ,cuatro personas.
> ...



Pues la diferencia básica es la tramitación y por tanto la sentencia: Si las demandas se tramitan todas juntas, la sentencia será idéntica para todos. Si las demandas se tramitan por separado, existe una gran posibilidad de que haya sentencias diferentes, e incluso contradictorias entre ambas.
También están los costes de defensa. Es probable que el letrado os cobre menos tramitando una demanda conjunta que 8 por separado.
Así a vuela pluma no se me ocurre nada más. Si se me ocurriese algo, editaría el hilo para añadirtelo.
Un saludo.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (4 Ago 2018)

Gracias akita.Te he dejado un PM.Saludos


----------



## Trabant (6 Ago 2018)

Aquí va mi pregunta.

Si una empresa está adscrita a un convenio que en el mismo dice que ese tipo de empresa no puede adscribirse a ese convenio. De cara a un futuro litigio con un empleado, ¿éste puede reclamar, además de lo que considere oportuno de su relación laboral, esta irregularidad?


----------



## pennylane78 (9 Ago 2018)

Les paso mi consulta:

Nuestra empresa quiere cerrar para abrir otra nueva. A los trabajadores nos dijeron que nos fuéramos por las “buenas” para que nos contrataran en la nueva. Yo y otro compañero nos negamos y respondimos que ni de flai. Tengo una grabación de una encerrona en la que amenazan con dejar de pagarnos el salario si no nos vamos (y unos cuantos delitos más, pero de momento esto es lo más importante).

Ahora ya han creado la nueva empresa pero no pueden cerrar la vieja con nosotros dos dentro. Así que están cumpliendo su amenaza y de momento no nos han pagado este mes. También nos tememos que dejen de pagar el alquiler de la oficina y algún día no nos dejen entrar.

Personalmente no tengo muchas ganas de seguir currando para esta gentuza, así que me gustaría extinguir mi contrato por impago de salarios, pillando la indemnización improcedente, y además otra indemnización adicional por las amenazas de la grabación. Por supuesto demandaré a la vieja empresa, a la nueva, a otras que tienen por encima nuestra para eludir responsabilidades laborales e incluso al propio administrador y a su testaferro (el que nos amenazó), para que no se vayan de rositas.

Preguntas:
-¿Cuántos meses de impago tengo que esperar para poder extinguir el contrato? Por ahí se dice que 3 meses, pero no encuentro la jurisprudencia ni la sentencia donde se diga.
-¿Se puede solicitar en la demanda que se deje de acudir al centro de trabajo por amenazas, coacciones, acoso, etc.? Podría pedirme una baja por ansiedad (fui actor y sé como actuar), pero lo suyo sería que en el juzgado nos eximieran de acudir al trabajo hasta que salga el juicio, no vaya a ser que estemos un año haciendo el tolay.
-¿Con las amenazas de la grabación podría pedir ya mismo la extinción del contrato, sin tener que esperar tantos meses? Me imagino que sería un agravante y se podría pedir “violación de derechos fundamentales”, “acoso” o algo así, dándole prioridad en los juzgados.


----------



## atika (9 Ago 2018)

Andrespp dijo:


> actualmente con 53 tacos y treinta cotizados.....si me pido ahora un año de excedencia no retribuida (tenemos derecho a reserve del puesto segun convenio), que consecuencias tendria con vistas a la jubilacion?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola:
En principio para alcanzar el 100% de la base reguladora de tu pensión no vas a tener problema. Ahora bien: como para el cálculo de la pensión se suman las cantidades cotizadas (En tu caso serán los últimos 25 años) con lo que si por ejemplo sumases 25000€ cada años trabajado, si uno sumas 0, al dividir será menos cantidad que si hubieses trabajado todos los años.
Resumiendo: Probablemente tu pensión sea un poco menor.
Aquí podrás orientarte un poco mejor: ¿Cómo se calcula mi base reguladora en la pensión de jubilación? - BBVA Mi jubilación

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 12:32 ----------




rextor dijo:


> He demandado a mi empresa porque no me pagan de acuerdo a mi antigüedad desde hace unos años y como lo pedí por escrito y aún así no me lo reconocieron (mala fe) puse demanda además pidiendo indemnización cuantiosa, 5 cifras, y para el juicio el juez por lo visto ha citado al Fiscal por si hay delito en la empresa y se me compense adecuadamente... ¿Se le puede caer el pelo a la empresa?



Las reclamaciones de cantidad solo se pueden efectuar de un año hacia atrás, todo lo demás se ha perdido por falta de acción.
Los salarios impagados conllevan automáticamente una mora salarial del 10%.
En una demanda por reclamación de salarios no veo que te vayan a indemnizar salvo que pruebes el daño causado y sería muy difícil.
Lo que no nos debes de contar, o al menos así lo interpreto yo, es que demandaste a la empresa por vulneración de derechos fundamentales; dicha vulneración sí lleva aparejada una indemnización económica por la mera vulneración. tú pediste 5 cifras, luego será la que el juez te conceda. En los procesos por vulneración de derechos fundamentales si es parte el ministerio fiscal y lo normal es que lo cites tu en la demanda, si no lo has hecho puede que lo haya hecho el letrado de la administración de justicia de oficio. Si no es un juicio por vulneración de derechos fundamentales es más raro que se haya citado de oficio al fiscal.
Lo que tengo claro es que en ningún caso se cita al ministerio fiscal por si hay delito. Si el juez ve indicios de delito le da parte al ministerio fiscal de los autos, pero no le llaman a sala para debatirlo, con lo que estate tranquilo que no creo que se abra una causa penal por un simple caso de impago de salarios. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (10 Ago 2018)

Trabant dijo:


> Aquí va mi pregunta.
> 
> Si una empresa está adscrita a un convenio que en el mismo dice que ese tipo de empresa no puede adscribirse a ese convenio. De cara a un futuro litigio con un empleado, ¿éste puede reclamar, además de lo que considere oportuno de su relación laboral, esta irregularidad?



Hola: El convenio suele marcar las tablas salariales, jornada laboral, licencias y otros derechos. Con lo que más que reclamar por que el convenio está mal aplicado, lo que se reclamará será lo que te deben es decir: La diferencia que te falte por percibir de salario, las licencias, o los derechos que te adjudique el convenio que no te están aplicando.
Yo probaría a poner una inspección a ver que pasa.
Resumiendo mucho la respuesta a tu pregunta: Sí. (Con matices)
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (15 Ago 2018)

pennylane78 dijo:


> Les paso mi consulta:
> 
> Nuestra empresa quiere cerrar para abrir otra nueva. A los trabajadores nos dijeron que nos fuéramos por las “buenas” para que nos contrataran en la nueva. Yo y otro compañero nos negamos y respondimos que ni de flai. Tengo una grabación de una encerrona en la que amenazan con dejar de pagarnos el salario si no nos vamos (y unos cuantos delitos más, pero de momento esto es lo más importante).
> 
> ...



A ver: En el despido no ha agravantes; es decir o se dan las causas o no se dan, no hay otra. Respecto a plantear demanda por vulneración de derechos fundamentales: efectivamente va por un procedimiento preferente, tal vez tu letrado consiga incardinarlo por ahí, habría que ver papeles y escuchar la conversación para poder tirarse a la piscina. Lo que yo si haría es presentar una denuncia en la comisaría solo para que se jodan, que si son tan cabrones, se merecen todo lo malo que les pase.
Un saludo.


----------



## Trabant (18 Ago 2018)

atika dijo:


> Hola: El convenio suele marcar las tablas salariales, jornada laboral, licencias y otros derechos. Con lo que más que reclamar por que el convenio está mal aplicado, lo que se reclamará será lo que te deben es decir: La diferencia que te falte por percibir de salario, las licencias, o los derechos que te adjudique el convenio que no te están aplicando.
> Yo probaría a poner una inspección a ver que pasa.
> Resumiendo mucho la respuesta a tu pregunta: Sí. (Con matices)
> Un saludo.



Bueno es saberlo. Muchas gracias Atika! :Aplauso:


----------



## Sr.Azul (20 Ago 2018)

Hola gente. 

En 20 dias operan a mi padre. Le operan en Madrid, yo vivo en Galicia. 

He preguntado en mi empresa por si sería posible disponer de unos días para poder acompañarle. 

La respuesta de la empresa es q m dejan elegir mis 2 dias libres de esa semana pero se hacen los locos ante los 4-5 dias q m corresponderían por la operación de un familiar directo. 

Puedo apretarles para q m los den? Es un derecho q me corresponde? Puedo exigirlos? O me tengo q conformar con mis 2 dias libres senanales?

Siento preguntar esto pero gracias a dios nunca lo necesite.


----------



## Galvani (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Azul dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> En 20 dias operan a mi padre. Le operan en Madrid, yo vivo en Galicia.
> 
> ...



Joder macho tú también... ¿No sabes que hay convenios laborales o qué? Parece que has ido mendigando. Has ido a preguntar al zorro que cuida el gallinero. ¿Esperabas que te dijesen que te cogieses todos tus días porque eran tu derecho?


----------



## kron-ragnarok (21 Ago 2018)

Sr.Azul dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> En 20 dias operan a mi padre. Le operan en Madrid, yo vivo en Galicia.
> 
> ...



Buenas.

Por estatuto de trabajadores, que si tienes convenio, tiene que igualar o mejorar lo del estatuto, tienes:

-2 dias por operacion en misma provincia.
-4 dias por operacion si es fuera de provincia.

Estos dias son retribuidos, lo cual, significa que no tienes que recuperar.

Si se negaran a dartelos(Cosa que no pueden, porque ya es un derecho concedido, solo tienes que avisar que tienes una operacion de un familiar, y pedir el justificante de donde le operan), o que los tienes que recuperar, tendrias que denunciar, aunque no se si tendrias que ir por juzgado o con inspeccion de trabajo te valdria.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sr.Azul (22 Ago 2018)

Galvani dijo:


> Joder macho tú también... ¿No sabes que hay convenios laborales o qué? Parece que has ido mendigando. Has ido a preguntar al zorro que cuida el gallinero. ¿Esperabas que te dijesen que te cogieses todos tus días porque eran tu derecho?



Gracias a dios, nunca he tenido que acogerme a algo parecido.

Yo entiendo que al zorro del gallinero le joda, pero bueno, en casos así pues no esperas que se haga el loco. Hay plantilla para poder cuadrarlo y en fin, no creía que el procedimiento fuese llegar directamente con el papel del quirofano, pero ya veo que si.

Quise venir a preguntar para asegurarme que esto era como pensaba.



kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Por estatuto de trabajadores, que si tienes convenio, tiene que igualar o mejorar lo del estatuto, tienes:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Estos días hablaré de nuevo con ellos y ya os contaré en que quedó todo.

Gracias


----------



## VIC2525 (29 Ago 2018)

Hola a todos, trabajo desde abril de 2002 como comercial en empresa que factura mas de 60 M euros,con buenos beneficios etc, tenemos información de valor y siempre hacen firmar contratos de confidencialidad , nuestro Director comercial se a jubilado y el sustituto nuevo joven nos esta apretando y cambiando todas las gestiones tareas y manera de trabajo de mas de 15 años, localizadores movil, coche contro al minuto etc mas tareas , mi consulta es si hay algún tipo de manera de alegar cambios sustanciales en el puesto trabajo o similar y pedir el despido con indemnización pactada , gracias


----------



## atika (29 Ago 2018)

Hola a todos. He estado de vacaciones estos días. En cuanto me ponga al día os contesto a todos.


----------



## atika (3 Sep 2018)

Sr.Azul dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> En 20 dias operan a mi padre. Le operan en Madrid, yo vivo en Galicia.
> 
> ...





kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Por estatuto de trabajadores, que si tienes convenio, tiene que igualar o mejorar lo del estatuto, tienes:
> 
> ...



Al palo. 

Está casi bien respondido, pero la respuesta oculta muchos matices que os explico ahora:

1º El estatuto no habla de provincias, si no de desplazamientos: Art 37. 3 b) "Dos días por el nacimiento de hijo y por el fallecimiento, accidente o enfermedad graves, hospitalización o intervención quirúrgica sin hospitalización que precise reposo domiciliario, de parientes hasta el segundo grado de consanguinidad o afinidad. Cuando con tal motivo el trabajador necesite hacer un desplazamiento al efecto, el plazo será de cuatro días."
Con lo que surge la pregunta del millón: ¿Qué entendemos por desplazamiento?

en este blog:
Permiso retribuido: ¿Qué se entiende por "desplazamiento al efecto"? | Blog de Yolanda Ramírez 
dan una respuesta satisfactoria la cual te extracto:

la sala de lo Social del TS (STS 4476/2012) fundamenta que “… la licencia retribuida de dos días, se concede por motivos personales relacionados con las circunstancias que atraviesa la familia del trabajador…”, planteando la cuestión de si “cualquier desplazamiento, cualquier viaje a otra plaza da derecho a la ampliación de la licencia retribuida, con independencia de cuáles sean las circunstancias del trayecto.”

El TS en su sentencia entiende que la duración del permiso retribuido debe depender de las circunstancias de todo tipo de desplazamiento: “distancia entre poblaciones, medios de transporte, facilidad para el viaje, duración del mismo..etc, pues no es lo mismo disfrutar en la localidad de residencia de una buena red de carreteras, de un buen transporte público con variados horarios y medios que vivir en un lugar con malas comunicaciones”.

Concluye razonando que “cualquier viaje a otra localidad no genera derecho a una licencia de cuatro días, sino que para la concesión de ésta habrá de tenerse en cuenta la distancia entre los municipios, los medios de transporte existentes entre ellos, el tiempo que se tarda de un lugar a otro y otras circunstancias que permiten discriminar positivamente a quien tiene que realizar una travesía más larga y complicada”.

Pero amigo... Deja el criterio interpretativo absolutamente abierto a cualquier interpretación judicial, del jefe, de los sindicatos...
Por citarte otro ejemplo, en el convenio colectivo de grandes almacenes hay una licencia que mejora al estatuto que declara expresamente que el trayecto ha de ser superior a 300 km por trayecto, así no hay dudas. (y aun así fue objeto de controversia y hubo de ser interpretada por la Audiencia Nacional). Así que como ves, la pregunta que has hecho nunca te la va a poder responder con certeza nadie.

Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Sep 2018)

Buenas Atika: ¡Gracias por tu hilo! Me parece de lo mejorcito de este foro tras la desaparición tan desgraciada de veteranos.

Mis dos preguntas son a futuro, ando buscando trabajo y he leído que por convenio en mi empresa los comerciales debemos avisar con 30 días de anticipación a la empresa sobre nuestra marcha voluntaria mientras que el resto de la plantilla tiene 15 días. El caso es que este año se fue un comercial y avisó pensando que debía avisar con 15 días de antelación como casi todo el mundo pensaba que era por norma general. El director comercial se picó y le dijo que se marchara la misma semana que avisó porque le quedaban unos días de vacaciones. Mi primera pregunta es la siguiente, avisó con 30 días de antelación pero me responden diciendo que me vaya antes, si ya no tengo días de vacaciones para disfrutar ni nada por el estilo puedo exigir que me paguen por los días que faltan hasta que cumpla los 30 días que según mi convenio se establecen antes de poder marcharme?


Otra pregunta por el mismo tema que ocurrió hace años, a un comercial le obligaron a quedarse dos semanas en la empresa pero en una sala solo sin teléfono, sin pc, ni coche de la empresa ya que en su caso se fue a la competencia más mortal y peligrosa que tenemos, como si nosotros fuéramos COCA COLA y se fuera a PEPSI COLA. El motivo obvio era retrasar la fuga y joderle al máximo a la competencia para a la vez ganar tiempo los comerciales en llamar a los clientes de su zona con las ofertas calientes a punto de cerrarlas para cerrar la venta, ¿Pueden obligarte a quedarte todos los días previos pero aislado totalmente? Entraba a las 08:30 y se marchaba a las 18:00 y tenía prohibido hablar con el resto de la plantilla, tuvo que ser un calvario

Gracias de antemano por tus comentarios y opiniones
KUTRONIO


----------



## atika (7 Sep 2018)

VIC2525 dijo:


> Hola a todos, trabajo desde abril de 2002 como comercial en empresa que factura mas de 60 M euros,con buenos beneficios etc, tenemos información de valor y siempre hacen firmar contratos de confidencialidad , nuestro Director comercial se a jubilado y el sustituto nuevo joven nos esta apretando y cambiando todas las gestiones tareas y manera de trabajo de mas de 15 años, localizadores movil, coche contro al minuto etc mas tareas , mi consulta es si hay algún tipo de manera de alegar cambios sustanciales en el puesto trabajo o similar y pedir el despido con indemnización pactada , gracias



Hola:

Efectivamente el art 41 Et te faculta pedir la extinción de la relación si se producen determinados cambios en la prestación de trabajo que el estatuto considera fundamentales. Este es un derecho que todos los trabajadores tenemos, es decir: Basta con que le comuniques por escrito a la empresa que te vas por que has sufrido tal modificación sutancial, y que finiquiten y te abonen los 20 días por año trabajado con el tope de 12 mensualidades de salario.

El artículo 41 da la siguiente lista sobre que es una modificación sustancial:
Tendrán la consideración de modificaciones sustanciales de las condiciones de trabajo, entre otras, las que afecten a las siguientes materias:

a) Jornada de trabajo.
b) Horario y distribución del tiempo de trabajo.
c) Régimen de trabajo a turnos.
d) Sistema de remuneración y cuantía salarial.
e) Sistema de trabajo y rendimiento.
f) Funciones, cuando excedan de los límites que para la movilidad funcional prevé el artículo 39.

Pero no es una lista cerrada, la jurisprudencia ha ido definiendo a lo largo de los años qué es y qué no es una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo. Es decir, fuera de esta lista habría que estar al caso concreto. La cuestión está en que ha de alterar aspectos fundamentales de la relación laboral, no producir pequeños cambios.

En respues a otra consulta anterior le dije a un forero que un traslado de centro de trabajo en el mismo municipio no es una modificación sustancial. Pero si ese cambio por ejemplo en Madrid supone que tardas de 10 minutos a 3 horas en ir a trabajar, podría considerarse fundamental. Las bases de datos jurisprudenciales están llenas de casuística sobre qué es o no una modificación sustancial, con lo que sin datos precisos es imposible responder a la pregunta de si puedes accionar o no el artículo 41 del Estatuto.

Por otra parte si una vez activado la empresa no te pagase, lo que procede es una reclamación de cantidad en los juzgados en los que el juez dilucidará si tu modificación es sustancial o no. Digo esto último porque en la mayoría de los casos la gente cuando sufre una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo lo que quiere es volver a sus condiciones anteriores porque considera que las actuales no se ajustan a derecho. 

La diferencia importante es que para la reclamación de cantidad el plazo es de un año para presentar demanda, mientras que en la segunda el plazo es de 20 días desde que sufres la modificación.

Un saludo.


----------



## palodearia (7 Sep 2018)

Sr.Azul dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> En 20 dias operan a mi padre. Le operan en Madrid, yo vivo en Galicia.
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que en esos casos no se suelen "pedir" los días, sino informar de que los vas a tomar. 

Por otro lado el hecho causante suele ser la operación, así que tendrías que hacerlos coincidir con ella, no tomártelos unos días después.

No te olvides del justificante del hospital.


----------



## gdr100 (8 Sep 2018)

Hola Atika. Gracias por estar aquí.

En mi trabajo los tiempos parciales tienen contrato de ventipocas pocas horas pero realizan una media de 30 o más, en base al pacto de horas complementarias.

Es posible que denuncien una consolidación de horas complementarias?

Sería el 100% de dichas horas o una parte?

Gracias.



Enviado desde mi SM-J530F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (12 Sep 2018)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Buenas Atika: ¡Gracias por tu hilo! Me parece de lo mejorcito de este foro tras la desaparición tan desgraciada de veteranos.
> 
> Mis dos preguntas son a futuro, ando buscando trabajo y he leído que por convenio en mi empresa los comerciales debemos avisar con 30 días de anticipación a la empresa sobre nuestra marcha voluntaria mientras que el resto de la plantilla tiene 15 días. El caso es que este año se fue un comercial y avisó pensando que debía avisar con 15 días de antelación como casi todo el mundo pensaba que era por norma general. El director comercial se picó y le dijo que se marchara la misma semana que avisó porque le quedaban unos días de vacaciones. Mi primera pregunta es la siguiente, avisó con 30 días de antelación pero me responden diciendo que me vaya antes, si ya no tengo días de vacaciones para disfrutar ni nada por el estilo puedo exigir que me paguen por los días que faltan hasta que cumpla los 30 días que según mi convenio se establecen antes de poder marcharme? Si, si la empresa no te da trabajo y tu estás a su disposición, no es tu probelma, que te pongan todo por escrito y listo. Si te lodicen verbalmente graba esa conversación.
> 
> ...



A la segunda respuesta, es un caso en el que sueño con tener u aconsejar:

¿El objetivo es irte y que no te penalicen por largate sin dar el preaviso, no?

Pues eso es lo más sencillo que hay. El resto, del calvario y demás me rio yo y cualquiera con dos dedos de frente:

A ver si quiero que me echen y no voy a cobrar el paro, voy a la empresa agarro al rrhh le digo de todo menos bonito, me pongo a jugar al solitario, cualquier cosa menos hacer algo productivo... A ver cuanto tardan en despedirte.

El compañero que le hiceron esas putadas, con todos mis respetos fue un poco tonto: Si el jefe te dice, vete a esa sala lo priemero que le dijo es: No me sale de los huevos valiente hijo de puta, si quieres me despides, si no aquí me quedo. Te despide: te vas tu nuevo trabajo y que se joda. 

Si te sanciona, por no despedite lo mismo, te vas a tu nuevo trabajo y listo, al fin y al cabo en tu tiempo libre puedes hacer lo que quieras ¿No? (Siempre y cuando no incurras en competencia desleal OJO)

Por último, si no tuvieses compromiso de permanencia, pactos de competencia desleal ni cosas raras, la opción más fácil sería directamente presentar un escrito dicendo que te cojes vacaciones y no ir a trabajar. Obviamente el jefe te dirá que no, tu le dirás que haga lo que tenga que hacer pero que las necesitas. No vayas, y ya te despedirán por burofax. El único pero que puede tener es que no deberían darse cuenta de que estas trabajando en esta empresa hasta que hayas cobrado tu finiquito. (Con la misma premisa de competencia desleal que la anterior)

Resumiendo: Fuerza tu despido y despidete de los preavisos. 

(Sí, pa hijoputa yo. Esto se lo he recomendado a varias personas pero no se porqué la gente se acojona y no quieren hacer que le despidan con lo fácil que es)


----------



## atika (13 Sep 2018)

gdr100 dijo:


> Hola Atika. Gracias por estar aquí.
> 
> En mi trabajo los tiempos parciales tienen contrato de ventipocas pocas horas pero realizan una media de 30 o más, en base al pacto de horas complementarias.
> 
> ...



Dejame hacerte una pregunta antes de responder: ¿Trabajas en Alcampo? Es que es la única empresa que he conocido que emplee lo de horas complementarias.


----------



## gdr100 (13 Sep 2018)

atika dijo:


> Dejame hacerte una pregunta antes de responder: ¿Trabajas en Alcampo? Es que es la única empresa que he conocido que emplee lo de horas complementarias.



No trabajo en al campo. 

La empresa es del sector aereo de asistencia en tierra. En el sector en general son muy comunes las complementarias, y modificaciones semanales de estas.

Enviado desde mi SM-J530F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (19 Sep 2018)

gdr100 dijo:


> No trabajo en al campo.
> 
> La empresa es del sector aereo de asistencia en tierra. En el sector en general son muy comunes las complementarias, y modificaciones semanales de estas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J530F mediante Tapatalk



Pues te cuento, pero me da que poco te va a servir. El la inmensa mayoría de casos las horas complementarias se regulan por convenio, con lo que es ahí donde debes mirar si el propio convenio faculta la consolidación o no.
Además del convenio sirve como regulación complementaria esto:
Real Decreto-Ley 15/1998, de 27 de noviembre, de Medidas Urgentes para la Mejora del Mercado de Trabajo en Relación con el Trabajo a Tiempo Parcial y el Fomento de su Estabilidad
leete el punto 5.
En resumen si cabría la posibilidad de consolidarse, pero en los pocos casos que yo he visto, es el propio convenio el que explica cómo y en qué porcentajes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Trabant (23 Sep 2018)

atika dijo:


> A ver si quiero que me echen y no voy a cobrar el paro, voy a la empresa agarro al rrhh le digo de todo menos bonito, me pongo a jugar al solitario, cualquier cosa menos hacer algo productivo... A ver cuanto tardan en despedirte.



Una duda sobre la respuesta dada al compañero, aunque no afecte a su caso.

¿En este caso no sería despido disciplinario (o procedente si se ponen blandos) y tendría derecho a paro?


----------



## atika (24 Sep 2018)

Trabant dijo:


> Una duda sobre la respuesta dada al compañero, aunque no afecte a su caso.
> 
> ¿En este caso no sería despido disciplinario (o procedente si se ponen blandos) y tendría derecho a paro?



Cuidado: En este caso concreto el trabajador no quería el paro, solo que le despidiesen para no tener que dar los 15 días de preaviso.

Para cobrar el paro da igual que el despido sea procedente o improcedente, el único requisito es estar en una situación involuntaria de desempleo.

Este es el problema de los despidos pactados o provocados: Un ejemplo: Si tú fuerzas tu despido por no acudir 3 días al trabajo, cabría la posibilidad de que el SEPE te diga que no fuiste porque no quisiste para forzar tu despido y que no estás en una situación involuntaria de desempleo, con lo que no te correspondería la prestación por desempleo. He visto casos en los dos sentidos: casos en los que no se va a trabajar 3 días y el SEPE ni entra y otros en los que en el mismo supuesto no concede la prestación.

Un saludo.

Añado: Una consulta similar ya la traté en el post 298


----------



## Trabant (26 Sep 2018)

atika dijo:


> Cuidado: En este caso concreto el trabajador no quería el paro, solo que le despidiesen para no tener que dar los 15 días de preaviso.
> 
> Para cobrar el paro da igual que el despido sea procedente o improcedente, el único requisito es estar en una situación involuntaria de desempleo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias atika y disculpa por hacer una consulta ya hecha.


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (27 Sep 2018)

han despedido a mi mujer por motivos economicos a ella y a unos cuantos mas, llevaba cerca de 18 años, la empresa sigue teniendo otro monton de trabajadores, ella no se explica como la han despedido por que es muy cumplidora y ademas de buena persona y puntual pero bueno es lo que hay.

sin preaviso, en el finiquito consta que se los pagan.
con 20 dias.

preguntas:

1 como y donde se dirije uno a demandar que le paguen 45 dias hasta 2012 y 33 a partir de.?

2 cuesta dinero demandar o es gratis?

3 si colocan a otra trabajadora en el mismo puesto de que manera se puede hacer para que la readmitieran y se considere nulo el despido o improcedente?

en fin, ella esta hecha polvo, no se lo esperaba por que es super cumplidora y responsable, pero en este pais eso no se valora lo se por mi propia experiencia.


----------



## atika (28 Sep 2018)

ME CAGO EN EL EURO dijo:


> han despedido a mi mujer por motivos economicos a ella y a unos cuantos mas, llevaba cerca de 18 años, la empresa sigue teniendo otro monton de trabajadores, ella no se explica como la han despedido por que es muy cumplidora y ademas de buena persona y puntual pero bueno es lo que hay.
> 
> sin preaviso, en el finiquito consta que se los pagan.
> con 20 dias.
> ...



Eso está más claro que el agua. En ninguna empresa en la que haya estado me he esforzado más allá del mínimo imprescindible para que salga el trabajo o como mucho para ayudar a algún compañero, cuando pasan estas cosas lo único que sucede es que me reafirmo en mis pensamientos.


----------



## Galvani (1 Oct 2018)

atika dijo:


> Eso está más claro que el agua. En ninguna empresa en la que haya estado me he esforzado más allá del mínimo imprescindible para que salga el trabajo o como mucho para ayudar a algún compañero, cuando pasan estas cosas lo único que sucede es que me reafirmo en mis pensamientos.



Tuve un caso idéntico donde trabajé. Despidiendo a tandas a la gente alegando despido procedente con 20 días. 

Abogado, SMAC, juicio... Despido declarado nulo por cometer un error de libro en la carta de despido alegando pérdidas de facturación irreales y no en los períodos que se exigían, categoría profesional errónea en mi caso y otras chapuzas más...

La empresa dijo que nos daba 25 días por año o nos readmitía y cerraba (había dejado de pagar nóminas, había estado haciendo mobbing hace tiempo a gente entre ellos yo...) Así que cogimos la mierda de los 25 días y les salió bien barato a los hijos de puta. 

Hoy pienso que lo hicieron así para declararlo nulo y que tragásemos dado que a ver quien quería volver allí. 

Un detalle es que yo pedí la improcedencia en la demanda pero luego si el juez ve que el despido es nulo se pasa tu petición por los cojones. (Sabía que podía ser nulo antes de meterme en el ajo y al final así fué. Los abogados te lo pintan todo perfecto para ganar pasta) 

Lo más seguro es que le pase como a mi. Un consejo que doy es que busque un abogado barato. No principiante pero barato porque el mio bien caro fué y me dió lo mismo.

La empresa sigue en pie y ahora encima hace contratos temporales. La que iba a cerrar...


----------



## atika (1 Oct 2018)

Unas apreciaciones


Galvani dijo:


> Tuve un caso idéntico donde trabajé. Despidiendo a tandas a la gente alegando despido procedente con 20 días.Será despido objetivo ¿no? el procedente no lleva aparejada ninguna indemnización
> 
> 
> Abogado, SMAC, juicio... Despido declarado nulopor cometer un error de libro en la carta de despido alegando pérdidas de facturación irreales y no en los períodos que se exigían, categoría profesional errónea en mi caso y otras chapuzas más... Supongo que sucedió hace ya mucho, porque hoy en día ante un fallo procesal lo que se hace es decretar la improcedencia del mismo
> ...


----------



## Punitivum (1 Oct 2018)

Al pedir mi carta de vacaciones me dieron una que ya tenían redactada en el ordenador, con firma y sello incluidos.Ellos simplemente añadieron mi DNI y nombre. La imprimieron y me la dieron.

En ese momento no Le di importancia pero los años me han vuelto muy desconfiado... 

La carta es en color, simplemente la firma y sello se notan que son escaneados, como cuando un partido político te envía propaganda electoral y la firma es azul pero se ve que no es de bolígrafo. 

Total, que no sé si esa carta es válida o necesito que la firma, o al menos el sello sea original. También cabe añadir que la fecha en la que consta me la dieron es de un sábado, con lo que a saber si alegrarán que esa carta de vacaciones la hice yo en un cibercafé porque en sábado la oficina está cerrada... 

Alguien sabe si mi carta es válida? Tiene mis datos bien, simplemente el sello y la firma son como ya he dicho. Muchas gracias


----------



## atika (2 Oct 2018)

¿Se la dan a todos los empleados así?


----------



## hairoobluesky (2 Oct 2018)

Perdón, pero no he entendido. Respecto a qué?


----------



## atika (3 Oct 2018)

hairoobluesky dijo:


> Perdón, pero no he entendido. Respecto a qué?



O te explicas mejor o no te voy a entender. ¿A qué pregunta te estás refiriendo?


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Oct 2018)

atika dijo:


> A la segunda respuesta, es un caso en el que sueño con tener u aconsejar:
> 
> ¿El objetivo es irte y que no te penalicen por largate sin dar el preaviso, no?
> 
> ...



No exactamente, el pobre tonto comunicó que dejaba la empresa en 15 días porque se iba a la competencia. Le obligaron a quedarse los 15 días totalmente aislado del resto del personal en una sala sin móvil ni pc.


----------



## atika (8 Oct 2018)

Punitivum dijo:


> Al pedir mi carta de vacaciones me dieron una que ya tenían redactada en el ordenador, con firma y sello incluidos.Ellos simplemente añadieron mi DNI y nombre. La imprimieron y me la dieron.
> 
> En ese momento no Le di importancia pero los años me han vuelto muy desconfiado...
> 
> ...



Sigo esperando que me digas si se la dan a todos los empleados así.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (10 Oct 2018)

Consulta rápida. Trabajo de noche de 00 a 8 h y mi contrato acaba el día 14. La pregunta es mi última noche seria la noche del viernes al sábado o la del sábado a domingo. En mi contrato no está estipulado si la última noche incluida.
Gracias y saludos cordiales


----------



## atika (11 Oct 2018)

stavroguin dijo:


> Consulta rápida. Trabajo de noche de 00 a 8 h y mi contrato acaba el día 14. La pregunta es mi última noche seria la noche del viernes al sábado o la del sábado a domingo. En mi contrato no está estipulado si la última noche incluida.
> Gracias y saludos cordiales



Por lógica y sin ningún fundamento jurídico:

Si iniciaste la prestación laboral un "lunes" (o el día que sea) a las 00:00 del martes, acabando a las 08 : 00 del martes, lo suyo sería que si finalizas el 14, lo hagas el 15 a las 08 : 00. 

Si iniciaste la prestación laboral un "lunes" a las 00:00, acabando la jornada el lunes a las 08 : 00 entonces el día 14 a las 08 : 00 finalizaría tu prestación laboral con la empresa.

Eso sería lo más justo. También puedes agarrarte al contrato y decir que el 14 acaba a las 23:59, y que las 00:00 ya es día 15 y que no trabajas, y no podrían decirte nada, pero esa corre de tu cuenta.

Un saludo.


----------



## RAYO777 (15 Oct 2018)

Buenas tardes, estoy de baja laboral por enfermedad común y después de 30 días de baja me dicen que van a redirigir mi teléfono de trabajo y mi cuenta de correo de trabajo a un coordinador para que yo no atienda ni teléfono ni email. He de decir que en esos 30 días yo he atendido llamadas y he hecho gestiones por email porque mi baja no me impedía realizar esas funciones. ¿Hay alguna ilegalidad en ese desvío de teléfono y/o emails?
Muchas gracias de antemano por las posibles respuestas.
Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 18:49 ----------


Me auto respondo por si le sirve a alguien en el futuro:

"l Tribunal Supremo, en Sentencia de 26 de septiembre de 2007, unificó la dispar doctrina existente hasta entonces sobre el control empresarial de los recursos tecnológicos corporativos, estableciendo los siguientes principios:

1.- El ordenador es un instrumento de producción propiedad del empresario como propietario o por otro título. Por dicho motivo, ostenta facultades de control sobre su utilización, facultades que incluyen su examen.

2.- Con el ordenador se ejecuta la prestación de trabajo, de manera que el empresario puede ejercer control y verificación de la correcta prestación de trabajo a través del ordenador.

3.- La potestad de control viene igualmente justificada por los siguientes motivos, (i) por la necesidad de coordinar y garantizar la continuidad de la actividad laboral en supuestos de ausencias de los trabajadores (bajas, vacaciones, extinción relación), (ii) por la protección del sistema informático de la empresa y de la información confidencial contenida en el mismo, así como (iii) por la prevención de responsabilidades frente a terceros que para la empresa pudieran derivarse de un uso ilícito de los recursos por parte de los trabajadores."


----------



## atika (17 Oct 2018)

RAYO777 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, estoy de baja laboral por enfermedad común y después de 30 días de baja me dicen que van a redirigir mi teléfono de trabajo y mi cuenta de correo de trabajo a un coordinador para que yo no atienda ni teléfono ni email. He de decir que en esos 30 días yo he atendido llamadas y he hecho gestiones por email porque mi baja no me impedía realizar esas funciones. ¿Hay alguna ilegalidad en ese desvío de teléfono y/o emails?
> Muchas gracias de antemano por las posibles respuestas.
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Pues independientemente de tu auto respuesta, yo no veo ninguna irregularidad: Estás de baja, es normal que estés en casa descansando y que tu actividad la lleve otro compañero, pensar lo contrario sería pensar que hay una caza de brujas contra ti.
Otra cuestión diferente es el derecho a la intimidad en las comunicaciones vs el control del uso de los medios tecnológicos por parte del empresario que, efectivamente, se responde con la sentencia que has copiado.
Un saludo.


----------



## cesareduc (17 Oct 2018)

Muy buenas. Trabajo en la C. de Madrid de educador de menores. En mi nómina aparece un plus, 'de festivos', de 2.80 euros. (la en presa viene de Andalucía, y como allí suelen trabajar, trabajar 2 días librar 5, aquí que hacemos unas jornadas normales, 40 horas semana en 5 días, pues se han pillado los dedos con los festivos.) Pregunto al jefe de alli y me dice que con ese plus están hechos los 14 festivos. Sé que como mucho paga el que deba trabajarlos, no por supuesto el festivo, que o me lo deben o me lo pagan. Tampoco quiero insistir porque son Lentejas, pero por asegurarme. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## RAYO777 (17 Oct 2018)

atika dijo:


> Pues independientemente de tu auto respuesta, yo no veo ninguna irregularidad: Estás de baja, es normal que estés en casa descansando y que tu actividad la lleve otro compañero, pensar lo contrario sería pensar que hay una caza de brujas contra ti.
> Otra cuestión diferente es el derecho a la intimidad en las comunicaciones vs el control del uso de los medios tecnológicos por parte del empresario que, efectivamente, se responde con la sentencia que has copiado.
> Un saludo.



Muchas gracias por tu comentario.
Saludos!


----------



## atika (18 Oct 2018)

cesareduc dijo:


> Muy buenas. Trabajo en la C. de Madrid de educador de menores. En mi nómina aparece un plus, 'de festivos', de 2.80 euros. (la en presa viene de Andalucía, y como allí suelen trabajar, trabajar 2 días librar 5, aquí que hacemos unas jornadas normales, 40 horas semana en 5 días, pues se han pillado los dedos con los festivos.) Pregunto al jefe de alli y me dice que con ese plus están hechos los 14 festivos. Sé que como mucho paga el que deba trabajarlos, no por supuesto el festivo, que o me lo deben o me lo pagan. Tampoco quiero insistir porque son Lentejas, pero por asegurarme. Gracias y un saludo.



No entiendo ni la consulta, ni veo pregunta alguna ¿Puedes volverlo a explicar todo pero redactado de forma más clara y concisa, por favor? Si no, no voy a poder ayudarte.
gracias.


----------



## jolu (21 Oct 2018)

Atika, tenemos un forero ,Papá Maravilla, que puede entar en la cárcel acusado de malos tratos. Es profesor y tiene plaza como funcionario (o es estatutario?).
¿Podría perder su empleo?

¿Que ocurre a los empleados públicos (funcionarios o estatutarios) que son condenados y tienen que pasar una larga temporada en la cárcel?
¿Pierden su plaza?


----------



## atika (21 Oct 2018)

jolu dijo:


> Atika, tenemos un forero ,Papá Maravilla, que puede entar en la cárcel acusado de malos tratos. Es profesor y tiene plaza como funcionario (o es estatutario?).
> ¿Podría perder su empleo?
> 
> ¿Que ocurre a los empleados públicos (funcionarios o estatutarios) que son condenados y tienen que pasar una larga temporada en la cárcel?
> ¿Pierden su plaza?



Pues mira, a esa pregunta no te la se responder porque no es derecho laboral, sino administrativo. No Es mi especialiad, y tampoco conozco la respuesta exacta.
Lo siento. Un saludo.


----------



## RAYO777 (22 Oct 2018)

Buenas noches, otra cuestión peliaguda: llevo un mes de baja y acabo de presentar parte de baja para otro mes. Ahora me sale mi empresa con que me retiran el coche de empresa porque estoy de baja. El coche es Retribución en especie que se refleja en nómina del que tengo una parte de uso privativo. En el primer mes de baja no me han dicho nada del coche, ahora si, ¿Tengo o no razón en que esa medida supondría una modificación sustancial en las condiciones? ¿Puede o no hacerlo?
Gracias de antemano a las respuestas, todas son bienvenidas.Gracias.


----------



## Zawer74 (23 Oct 2018)

Hola Atika.

Mi mujer esta cobrando el paro desde hace 7 meses. 
Ha recibido una oferta de "trabajo" a tiempo parcial de 8 horas a la semana.El contrato seria por un año.
Sabemos que puede seguir cobrando la prestacion por desempleo pero descontando la parte proporcional a las horas trabajadas. 

Bien, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
- si "dimite" o se va de ese trabajo a tiempo parcial ¿en que situacion se encontria con respecto al SEPE, perderia el derecho a la prestaciòn por total, por la parte proporcional a las 8 horas, recibiria la prestaciòn que la corresponde sin ningùn tipo de descuento?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## atika (24 Oct 2018)

RAYO777 dijo:


> Buenas noches, otra cuestión peliaguda: llevo un mes de baja y acabo de presentar parte de baja para otro mes. Ahora me sale mi empresa con que me retiran el coche de empresa porque estoy de baja. El coche es Retribución en especie que se refleja en nómina del que tengo una parte de uso privativo. En el primer mes de baja no me han dicho nada del coche, ahora si, ¿Tengo o no razón en que esa medida supondría una modificación sustancial en las condiciones? ¿Puede o no hacerlo?
> Gracias de antemano a las respuestas, todas son bienvenidas.Gracias.



A ver que la cosa se complica. ¿La retirada del coche es durante el periodo que estás enfermo o perpetua?

Lo que está claro es que si el vehículo es retribución en especie y como tal lo refleja el contrato, más que optar por decir que es una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo, lo que presentaría yo es una demanda por impago de salario en especie, y que fuerce a la empresa a darte el coche, más si no te han notificado por escrito dicho cambio.
habría que analizar varios documentos para poder darte una respuesta jurídica en condiciones en ese caso.

Si el uso del vehículo está ligado a la actividad laboral tendría sentido que te lo retirasen y pasase al que te sustituye hasta que te reincorpores a tu puesto de salario.

Si el vehículo es salario en especie puro y duro, reclamación por impago salarial.

hay que ver lo que dice el convenio por si te complementan o no el salario en caso de baja, porque si no dice nada y la baja no es por un accidente laboral, a partir del día 21 de la baja la ley obliga a pagarte solo el 75%, puede ser que ese 25% que falta se atribuyese al valor de uso del coche... No se hay mil historias y estas son solo algunas de las que se me ocurren.

En todo caso: Prudencia, y si la cosa se complica como yo no hago análisis de convenios y documentos por aquí, te tocará ir al preceptivo letrado que te asesore.

Un saludo y ya nos vas contando si quieres.


----------



## RAYO777 (24 Oct 2018)

atika dijo:


> A ver que la cosa se complica. ¿La retirada del coche es durante el periodo que estás enfermo o perpetua?
> Seria en el periodo de baja
> 
> Lo que está claro es que si el vehículo es retribución en especie y como tal lo refleja el contrato,No consta en contrato ni en ningún documento,solo en la nomina como retribución en especie más que optar por decir que es una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo, lo que presentaría yo es una demanda por impago de salario en especie, y que fuerce a la empresa a darte el coche, más si no te han notificado por escrito dicho cambio.
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu desinteresada respuesta,ayudas mucho


----------



## atika (24 Oct 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Dentro de poco tengo un juicio contra mi empresa privada de supermercados por vulneración de derechos en que no me reconocen la antiguedad y la retribución correspondiente, solicito que se me abone a patir de ahora lo que me corresponde por antiguedad y una indemnización bien razonaba de 10.000 euros. Voy yo solo y la demanda la hice yo y me la admitieron, todo bien...
> 
> Ahora me llega notificación de que la empresa me va a interrogar sobre el contenido de los hechos y demás... No tengo problema con eso...
> 
> ...



¡Ole tu arte!

Ahora: Si, puedes presentar la prueba en juicio, es más, debes presentarla en juicio. Y efectivamente debes de llevar un medio reproductor de la misma, y llevar una copia en CD o pen drive.
Esto es lo que dice laboro de las pruebas audiovisuales, debes leerlo: Las grabaciones ocultas y los emails en juicios laborales.

Por si no te lo han explicado:
Antes de entrar a juicio habrá un intento de mediación entre el secretario y los letrados. Como en tu caso no hay letrado, pasarás a hablar directamente con el secretario. Insiste en tu derecho a la defensa porque hay secretarios que se pueden poner muy pesados en que no celebras sin letrado.
Una vez fracasada la mediación, si no hay acuerdo pasas a la sala de vistas.
Recuerda has de ocupar los asientos de la derecha del juez (Según miras de frente al juez lo que queda a tu izquierda). Según el juez te dejará o no sentarte en el estrado enfrente del otro abogado o no. Si no te deja, siéntate en el primer banco de la izquierda y cada vez que hables te pones de pie.
Insístele al juez que vas a ejercer tu derecho a la defensa y que te de turno de palabra. Si no te da turno de palabra presenta recurso de reposición y di que está vulnerando tu derecho a la defensa. Si te contesta y sigue sin darte la razón le dices, le planteo queja a efectos de que conste en acta para el posterior recurso. (no creo que tengas que llegar a este extremo, sería muy fuerte y el juez poco "humano")

La primera fase del juicio es la de alegaciones:

Te toca hablar a ti primero. Lo que harás primero es Decir literalmente: "Con la venia de su señoría, para ratificarme en el escrito de demanda y alegar para ello.... (Y sueltas un breve resumen de la demanda diciendo lo que pides)" OJO: hay jueces que solo permiten que te ratifiques en la demanda y te cortarán. No hay problema. Habla la la otra parte y sigue el juicio. No cometas el error de novato de decir lo de me ratifico y hacer una pausa prolongada, porque el juez puede entender que no quieres decir más y darle a palabra a la otra parte. Hazlo todo del tirón y sin preguntar. Si el juez quisiera cortarte, ya lo hará.
Has de terminar tus alegaciones iniciales diciendo algo así como: "por todo lo anterior señoría y previo recibimiento del pleito a prueba, solicitar una sentencia estimatoria de la demanda." Esto es importante, porque has de solicitar el recibimiento del pleito a prueba. Si no lo haces podría llegar a entenderse que no propones prueba y no dejarte presentar ninguna, pero muy canalla habría de ser el juez, para que yendo solo no te permita presentar prueba por no solicitar el recibimiento a prueba, aunque cosas peores servidor ha visto.

Cuando acabes, hace sus alegaciones la otra parte. 

Cuando acabe, el juez te preguntará qué prueba presentas: a lo cual tu has de decir según el tipo de prueba que presentes:

1º Documental: Si presentas algún documento por escrito. Recuerda llevar un índice de la prueba presentada. Como mínimo has de llevar, contrato, nóminas y lo que tú veas. Algunos juzgados no te dejan presentar una prueba superior a 50/25 folios en el acto. De ser así tendrías que presentarla por anticipado. Recuerda el índice y llevarla foliada.
2º Testifical: De fulano de tal. Recuerda que tus testigos han de esperar fuera en la puerta de la sala de vistas a ser llamados.
3º Audiovisual: Un archivo de audio, de video (o lo que sea). Si el juez te hace preguntas, le explicas lo que es y lo más importante: qué pretendes probar con ello.

Si necesitas una prueba que tenga que aportar la empresa la puedes pedir por escrito hasta 5 días antes de la celebración del juicio, pero por razones obvias te aconsejo hacerlo con la máxima antelación posible. Yo por ejemplo le pediría que aportase las últimas nóminas de los trabajadores que al igual que tú perciban ese complemento actualizado.

Si no te admiten la prueba pasa lo mismo que al principio: presentas recurso de reposición y si te lo desestima (que lo hará) presentas queja para que conste en acta para presentar posterior recurso al TSJ (para este recurso si necesitas abogado obligatoriamente)

Una vez admitidos los medios de prueba te pasarán la documental de la otra parte para que la mires detalladamente. OJO: no te van a dar más de 5 minutos para hacerlo. Pasa lo mismo que antes. Si son 500 folios y el juzgado no lo permite, las entregaran por anticipado y te lo notificarán. Sinceramente no creo que se pasen.
Luego para interrogar a los testigos: Quien haya propuesto a los testigos los interroga primero.
La prueba audiovisual: Llévala preparada para que solo sea darle al play.

Una vez presentada la prueba el juez te preguntará que si reconoces la prueba documental de la empresa: NO, NO LA RECONOZCO SEÑORÍA. Si el juez no pregunta lo primero que harás en la fase de conclusiones es decir: "Antes de nada señoría decir que no reconozco la prueba de la empresa"

Una vez que acaba la celebración de la prueba, se abre el turno de conclusiones.

Las conclusiones son para que analices la prueba, no para que contestes a lo que te haya dicho el otro letrado en la contestación a tu demanda. (El contesta en el acto, no por escrito)
Se breve y conciso en las conclusiones.
Llévate un breve guión tanto de las alegaciones iniciales como de las conclusiones. 
Las conclusiones son algo así como: "Señoría, como se ha podido ver en la prueba audiovisual, la empresa me amenazó con no pagarme si me acogía a mi derecho a la reducción de jornada"... "como puede ver en las nóminas del resto de trabajadores, a todos se lo pagan y a mi no" etc... "se observa claramente que se ha vulnerado el derecho a la igualdad recogido en el artículo 14 de la constitución"

Y acabas, "por tal motivo señoría solicito una sentencia estimatoria de la demanda en la que (y exponer las pretensiones que tengas)"

Si estás en la Comunidad de Madrid, me gustaría ir a ver tu juicio. Si es así (Y quieres) envíame MP.

Por lo demás espero que esta mini guía que he hecho para ti te sirva de algo, aunque intuyo que lo que te digo ya lo sabrías.


----------



## atika (25 Oct 2018)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Hola Atika.
> 
> Mi mujer esta cobrando el paro desde hace 7 meses.
> Ha recibido una oferta de "trabajo" a tiempo parcial de 8 horas a la semana.El contrato seria por un año.
> ...




En mi exclusivo criterio: Si dimite no estaría en una situación de desempleo INVOLUNTARIO, puesto que ella es la que ha dimitido, con lo que perdería el derecho a la prestación por desempleo por el porcentaje de las horas que tuviese en el contrato que dimitió con respecto a una jornada completa. El resto entiendo que o seguiría cobrando.

Pero ¿Porqué no pides hora en el SEPE y les formulas la pregunta?

Un saludo.


----------



## Zawer74 (25 Oct 2018)

atika dijo:


> En mi exclusivo criterio: Si dimite no estaría en una situación de desempleo INVOLUNTARIO, puesto que ella es la que ha dimitido, con lo que perdería el derecho a la prestación por desempleo por el porcentaje de las horas que tuviese en el contrato que dimitió con respecto a una jornada completa. El resto entiendo que o seguiría cobrando.
> 
> Pero ¿Porqué no pides hora en el SEPE y les formulas la pregunta?
> 
> Un saludo.



Muchas gracias Atika, pedimos cita telefonica el miercoles pero nos dieron la cita para el viernes (mañana) a las 13:45. Por otro lado la empresa presionaba para contestar. 

Gracias de nuevo ¡¡


----------



## atika (26 Oct 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Muy buena información. Te pongo una serie de dudas:
> 
> -Sobre lo del derecho a defensa, yo puse en la demanda que me acogía a mi derecho de representarme a mi mismo sin abogado. Otras demandas que he hecho contra la empresa por sanciones siempre lo he hecho así y siempre me han acogido bien allí y me han apoyado bastante por ejemplo el secretario o secretaria judicial para llegar a un acuerdo justo y evitar el juicio y así he conseguido buenos acuerdos, ya que le aprietan un poco las tuercas a la empresa y de primeras les "obligan" a ofrecer...
> 
> ...



Como descargo del compañero te diré que todos tenemos días malos, yo el primero. Todo influye: el juez, tu ánimo, los argumentos... Seguro que yo mismo he podido hacer mejor algunos juicios.

Espero que te sirva. Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Oct 2018)

RAYO777 dijo:


> Buenas noches, otra cuestión peliaguda: llevo un mes de baja y acabo de presentar parte de baja para otro mes. Ahora me sale mi empresa con que me retiran el coche de empresa porque estoy de baja. El coche es Retribución en especie que se refleja en nómina del que tengo una parte de uso privativo. En el primer mes de baja no me han dicho nada del coche, ahora si, ¿Tengo o no razón en que esa medida supondría una modificación sustancial en las condiciones? ¿Puede o no hacerlo?
> Gracias de antemano a las respuestas, todas son bienvenidas.Gracias.



Si el coche es retribución en especie es correcto retirarlo mientras dure la baja. El contrato está suspendido y esto exonera de las obligaciones recíprocas de trabajar y remunerar el trabajo.

Ya estás cobrando el subsidio que se calcula por la base de cotización, la cual incluye la valoración cotizable del coche.


----------



## atika (1 Nov 2018)

rextor dijo:


> Hola Atika, ya he tenido el juicio. Al final hubo juicio porque la empresa no ofrecía nada.
> 
> Te refresco la memoria. Yo pedía en la demanda el derecho a que se me reconozca la antigüedad o salarios de más de 5 años, ya que llevo 9 años, actualmente me pagan los del 4º año. Luego la cantidad de un año a esta parte, 1800 euros apróx., según el salario incrementado y luego indemnización de 8000 euros por vulneración de derecho de igualdad retributiva.
> 
> ...



¿Te dejaron presentar la prueba audiovisual? ¿hubo testigos? ¿Te dejo sentarte la jueza en el estrado? ¿Estuvo presente el ministerio fiscal?


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2018)

Por cierto, no se por qué no te dejaron tramitar ambas acciones. Algo harías mal en la demanda inicial. No se exactamente qué, pero a mi nunca me ha pasado. Ya nos dirás el resultado de la sentencia.


----------



## Satori (2 Nov 2018)

Hola Atika,

Tengo una hija arquitecto que tras tres años trabajando en EEUU en una empresa, le ofrecen venir a España como free-lance por bastante dinero mensual, para un proyecto de entre 4 y 6 años. Entiendo que lo de free lance sería de autónoma, y le vienen a ofrecer unos 9k euros mensuales. ¿ Que régimen laboral y fiscal le convendría más? Ella sigue siendo española pero tiene visado de trabajo en EEUU.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## timmons (8 Nov 2018)

Hola Atika, trabajo actualmente en una IBex 35 pero no me gusta nada absolutamente el trabajo. LLevo más de 6 años.
Me han ofrecido trabajar de lo mio, de músico, pero a días sueltos. Es decir, día que voy, día que me dan de alta en la seguridad social.

Tengo los miedos propios de un cambio muy brutal de vida. Luego entonces para no quedarme en bragas....la pregunta es la siguiente.

Cuántos días me tienen que dar de alta en la seguridad social -en el nuevo trabajo- para que pueda cobrar el paro por si dejan de contratarme porque no les gusto como toco (o se van los bolos a la mierda....)???
Tienen que ser seguidos??? Tienen que ser un mínimo a lo largo de un tiempo..???
Sinceras gracias porque me duele la cabeza de darle vueltas.


----------



## atika (12 Nov 2018)

timmons dijo:


> Hola Atika, trabajo actualmente en una IBex 35 pero no me gusta nada absolutamente el trabajo. LLevo más de 6 años.
> Me han ofrecido trabajar de lo mio, de músico, pero a días sueltos. Es decir, día que voy, día que me dan de alta en la seguridad social.
> 
> Tengo los miedos propios de un cambio muy brutal de vida. Luego entonces para no quedarme en bragas....la pregunta es la siguiente.
> ...



Hola: Para cobrar el paro, como ya he dicho otras veces, hay que estar en una situación involuntaria de desempleo. Hasta ahí parece claro. Tú cambias de trabajo por el de músico, y cuando te despidan cobrarás el paro que tengas acumulado.
Has e tener en cuenta que el importe del paro se calcula con las 6 últimas nóminas, por lo que si trabajando de músico, ganas menos que en el ibex, tu paro será muy inferior. (independientemente de lo cotizado, para la pensión que pretendas cobrar en el futuro, que obviamente a mayor cotización, mayor pensión).
Con respecto a tu primera pregunta, has de tener cautela: Si pides la baja en tu empresa, empiezas a trabajar en otra, y te despiden por no pasar el periodo de prueba en los primeros días el sepe va a entender perfectamente que lo que has hecho es un fraude. *No hay una norma específica que indique durante cuánto tiempo es necesario cotizar después de una baja voluntaria, para pedir el paro por las cotizaciones acumuladas anteriormente. * la jurisprudencia más común, estima que para que el trabajador pueda solicitar el paro tras una baja voluntaria, debería ser contratado posteriormente al menos durante 3 meses y que este nuevo contrato con cotizaciones por desempleo no termine de nuevo con otra baja voluntaria.
Respecto a la forma del contrato no se especifica nada. Tu podrías trabajar 10 horas al día 4 días a la semana, ser un trabajador a tiempo completo, y librar 3. Trabajar en días alternos, etc...

Ahora por lo que estas aquí: Yo forzaría mi despido en la empresa del ibex. En ese momento se solucionan todos tus problemas. Te despiden: Vas ala oficina del inem a hacer el paripé. antes de que te concedan el paro traes un contrato como músico, con la jornada que sea. Si es a tiempo completo OK, si es a tiempo parcial, pides el paro por lo que te falte para llegar a jornada completa. Si te despiden del trabajo por la causa que sea, como en ningún trabajo te has ido por tu cuenta, cobrarás si o si el paro.
Respecto a si te hacen contrato por cada bolo, en vez de un temporal o indefinido, pues ya no sabría decirte como habría que hacer con el paro. Supongo que en la propia oficina del sepe te lo aclararán gustoso.

Un saludo.


----------



## elsamurai (20 Nov 2018)

un saludo, atika. Muchas gracias por lo que haces, hilos como este son los que te animan a entrar en el foro.

En fin, me pregunta.

Mi mujer (43 años) trabajó como autónoma 4 años (2013-2017), y tras ese tiempo se dio de baja como autónoma (hace un año). Como no cotizó por cese de actividad no tuvo derecho al paro de autónomos.

A ella le gustaría volver a darse de alta como autónoma, aunque sea con pérdidas, y cotizando por ese cese de actividad, por el periodo mínimo necesario para poder tener derecho al paro máximo (12 meses) que creemos que le correspondería (4 años cotizados antes sin cese de actividad + 1 año cotizado con cese de actividad)

¿lo ves factible? 

muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## paC0354 (20 Nov 2018)

muchas con toda la información, me acabo de dar cuneta de que mi jefe no cumple varias de ellas, gracias


----------



## atika (22 Nov 2018)

elsamurai dijo:


> un saludo, atika. Muchas gracias por lo que haces, hilos como este son los que te animan a entrar en el foro.
> 
> En fin, me pregunta.
> 
> ...



Hola:
No, no lo veo factible. Cobras el paro el tiempo que lo has cotizado, si los cuatro años anteriores no los has cotizados, no los vas a cobrar. Si no vaya engaño.

Aquí puedes leer algo más sobre el paro de autónomos: 6 requisitos para el paro del autónomo - Infoautónomos

Un saludo.


----------



## elsamurai (22 Nov 2018)

Muchas gracias Atika, me queda claro que la duración de la prestación de paro depende de los meses cotizados con la contingencia de paro incluida, no de los meses cotizados a la seguridad social como autónomo pero sin cotizar por dicha contingencia.


----------



## atika (26 Nov 2018)

Por cierto, no me había dado cuenta, pero ya llevamos unas cuantas visitas a este humilde hilo de ayuda:


----------



## Tranquillo (29 Nov 2018)

Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## atika (10 Dic 2018)

He recibido la siguiente consulta por privado. Como puede ser de interés para alguien, la hago pública:

P: Tengo que recibir un dinero por unos conceptos mensuales que nos tenían que haber pagado hace casi dos años.
Parece ser que se va a abonar de golpe en una nómina.
Eso supone pasar, de mucho, las base máxima de cotización actual para mi grupo (grupo 2 sobre 3800 euros).

Entiendo que eso me perjudica porque todo lo que pase la base máxima de cotización es como "si no lo cotizara".
A la gente que le quede poco para jubilarse le puede joder mas, pero como pienso que en unos años se contará toda la vida laboral, al final nos afectará a todos.
En el cómputo global puede suponer poco, pero si es mio, lo quiero.

¿Es cierto mi planteamiento?

¿Se puede imputar esos "atrasos" a cada mes a los que corresponde aunque sea a posteriori?

Es decir, Si lo cobro todo en diciembre junto a la nómina (pon unos 6000 euros), ¿se puede imputar unos 300 euros desde Enero 2017, todos los meses (Enero, Febrero,Marzo...)?

R: Si y si, los atrasos hay que imputarlos a los meses que correspondan. Aquí lo puedes ver Cotización de salarios con carácter retroactivo | Iberley
¿Estas dispuesto a hacer una complementaria de tus declaraciones de la renta anteriores? porque es lo que toca con dicha imputación. Aquí lo puedes ver: La Dirección General de Tributos aclara cómo efectuar la imputación temporal del pago de los atrasos de convenio - Asesoría Laboral

P: ¿Y si lo dividimos entre los meses del año fiscal presente?

Nos ahorramos la complementaria y no llegamos al máximo de la base de cotización. 

R: Estarías incumpliendo los criterios de la agencia tributaria y vulnerando la ley del IRPF por un lado, y por otro saltándote lo previsto por el ministerio de trabajo y su respectiva legislación.

Si llegas al acuerdo con la empresa y te lo imputan este año y nadie se entera bienvenido sea, si no es tu responsabilidad. Pero recuerda que han bajado los impuestos, con lo que dolosamente estás engañando a hacienda...


----------



## Antiparticula (11 Dic 2018)

Si el salario minimo sube a 900 euros mes, ¿cual sera el precio minimo de la hora de trabajo?

Quiero decir, ¿la subida del smi beneficiará tambien a los q tienen jornada parcial?


----------



## atika (12 Dic 2018)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si el salario minimo sube a 900 euros mes, ¿cual sera el precio minimo de la hora de trabajo?
> 
> Quiero decir, ¿la subida del smi beneficiará tambien a los q tienen jornada parcial?



Si, la hora sube de manera proporcional. En google tienes una tabla muy buena donde te dice cuanto es el SMI
salario minimo por hora españa - Buscar con Google


----------



## Sr.Azul (12 Dic 2018)

Hola gente. A ver si podeis resolverme esta duda. 

Quiero dejar mi trabajo de forma voluntaria. Tengo que dar el preaviso con 15 dias de antelación. 

Como comunico esto a la empresa? Lo puedo notificar vía email? Podeis darme algún consejo?


----------



## atika (12 Dic 2018)

Sr.Azul dijo:


> Hola gente. A ver si podeis resolverme esta duda.
> 
> Quiero dejar mi trabajo de forma voluntaria. Tengo que dar el preaviso con 15 dias de antelación.
> 
> Como comunico esto a la empresa? Lo puedo notificar vía email? Podeis darme algún consejo?



A las buenas: Por escrito, con dos copias firmadas y que te firmen el recibí. (Una de las dos copias firmadas tanto por ti como por la empresa con su sello para ti y la otra para la empresa)

A las malas: Burofax con certificación de la comunicación y listo.

no hay que complicarse más.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Dic 2018)

atika dijo:


> Si, la hora sube de manera proporcional. En google tienes una tabla muy buena donde te dice cuanto es el SMI
> salario minimo por hora españa - Buscar con Google



El SMI anual es 735,90*14=10302,60. La jornada anual máxima, en ausencia de convenio que la regule, en cómputo semanal de 40 horas creo que viene a ser unas 1826.

Teóricamente el salario mínimo interprofesional por hora, en ausencia de convenio, sería 10302,60/1826 = 5,64. Salvo para empleados de hogar que sería 5,76, regulado expresamente en el RD.


----------



## atika (14 Dic 2018)

Otra consulta por correo privado:

Llevo trabajando para una consultora informática desde 2002, primero como autónomo, y desde 2010 como asalariado.
En caso de despido objetivo o improcedente, ¿podría reclamar la antigüedad desde 2002?
Desde el primer momento estoy trabajando en cliente, en un proyecto informático concreto, en 2002 empecé en la empresa A, en 2004 pasaron la gestión del proyecto a la empresa B y en 2017 a la empresa C, todas ellas pertenecientes al mismo grupo empresarial D. Ahora me han comunicado mi próxima "desincorporación".¿Podría denunciar la cesión ilegal? Supongo que sí, pero como en la pregunta anterior, ¿qué antigüedad podría reclamar?.

Espero que me puedas dar una orientación.

Muchas gracias y un saludo. 

No es una respuesta jurídica, pero si es tal y como lo cuentas, la respuesta es que sí, entiendo que existe una relación de dependencia. La desincorporación como tal no existe, lo que hacen es despedirte en toda regla. Otra cosa será si ese despido es objetivo o improcedente.

Por supuesto reclama toda la antigüedad y a ver que te dicen, el no ya lo tienes.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Dic 2018)

Eso, como en las oposiciones, con el 'no' ya vas.


----------



## Donald Draper (23 Dic 2018)

Dejo el trabajo en Enero, he estado todo 2018 y voy a cerrar el año cumpliendo los objetivos de mi variable. No estaré en la empresa cuando se paguen, allá por Marzo.

¿Tengo derecho a ese variable?


----------



## atika (27 Dic 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Dejo el trabajo en Enero, he estado todo 2018 y voy a cerrar el año cumpliendo los objetivos de mi variable. No estaré en la empresa cuando se paguen, allá por Marzo.
> 
> ¿Tengo derecho a ese variable?



Rotundamente: SI.
Si no te los pagasen podrías reclamarle a la empresa la cantidad en los juzgados.
Hay jurisprudencia abundante al respecto.
Te daría una respuesta más amplia, pero estoy hasta arriba de trabajo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Dic 2018)

atika dijo:


> Rotundamente: SI.
> Si no te los pagasen podrías reclamarle a la empresa la cantidad en los juzgados.
> Hay jurisprudencia abundante al respecto.
> Te daría una respuesta más amplia, pero estoy hasta arriba de trabajo.
> Un saludo.



hola atika, felices fiestas.

para complicarlo un poco más todavía :: (que malo soy! jaj)

a mi hermano lo finiquitaron - con 45 dias aun y ya no siendo vigentes los 45, sino los 22 dias por anyo - además firmo una clausula que se comprometia a no denunciar nada- (no recuerdo la muletilla exacta ahora).

consultados 3 abogados, le dicen que está ganado, aun y habiendo firmado esa cláusula.

la jurispredencia la recuerdo - pq te lo comenté por privado - era del tsj de aragon o algo así, y venia a decir que el trabajador tenia derecho a el plus (beneficios), ya que él ya habia aportado a la empresa ese 'plus', y claro, no se le puede 'devolver' al trabajador.

al comentar el forero este tema, me he acordado del caso de mi hermano, que ayer entre gambas y polvorones me comentó con más detalles.

saludos!


----------



## atika (27 Dic 2018)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hola atika, felices fiestas.
> 
> para complicarlo un poco más todavía :: (que malo soy! jaj)
> 
> ...



opino lo mismo que los 3 letrados. Se puede demandar y se puede ganar. Tu hermano supongo que firmaría un finiquito, con unas palabra tipo: "sin nada más que reclamar se da por extinguida la relación laboral" (O algo así). Pero este echo no implica que a futuro se puedan generar otros conceptos que el el momento de firma de finiquito no se conociesen.

Ah, son 33 días por año en la actualidad. Pero creo que te equivocas en una cosa: Que sean 33 días por año desde el 12/2/14, lo anterior si se paga a 45 días por año. Digamos que el computo comienza en la fecha que te he dicho,y se redondea siempre en beneficio del trabajador.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Dic 2018)

atika dijo:


> opino lo mismo que los 3 letrados. Se puede demandar y se puede ganar. Tu hermano supongo que firmaría un finiquito, con unas palabra tipo: "sin nada más que reclamar se da por extinguida la relación laboral" (O algo así). Pero este echo no implica que a futuro se puedan generar otros conceptos que el el momento de firma de finiquito no se conociesen.
> 
> Ah, son 33 días por año en la actualidad. Pero creo que te equivocas en una cosa: Que sean 33 días por año desde el 12/2/14, lo anterior si se paga a 45 días por año. Digamos que el computo comienza en la fecha que te he dicho,y se redondea siempre en beneficio del trabajador.
> 
> Un saludo.



hola atika,

a ver si le puede servir a alguien lo que te comento..

me comentan unos amigos abogados que lo más dificil es 'demostrar' que en esa empresa se han pagado 'pluses'.

que es muy facil que la empresa tratandose de derecho laboral (y tal como estan las cosas en hispanistan), traiga a varios trabajadores al juicio a testificar para decir que 'nunca han recibido pagos en concepto de pluses' y que por tanto...esa persona que denuncia no tiene razon, porque la empresa 'nunca' ha pagado beneficios/pluses.

este detalle se me paso sumarlo al comentario anterior.

osea esta ganado, pero es 'complicado' demostrar que la empresa paga pluses cada anyo.....vamos que hay que jugarsela e ir de farol - ya que es facil que la empresa aporte 'testigos' al juicio negando esos supuestos pagos.

aver como lo ves.


----------



## atika (28 Dic 2018)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hola atika,
> 
> a ver si le puede servir a alguien lo que te comento..
> 
> ...



Da mihi factum, dabo tibi ius

Nada nuevo bajo el sol desde que el derecho es derecho. Poco hay que comentar.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Dic 2018)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hola atika, felices fiestas.
> 
> para complicarlo un poco más todavía :: (que malo soy! jaj)
> 
> ...




La cláusula no es válida, es vicio del consentimiento y además existe el principio de irrenunciabilidad de derechos no disponibles.


----------



## valladolid (30 Dic 2018)

Pregunta singular coincidencia de nacimiento de hijo con vacaciones, se solapan?? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (30 Dic 2018)

valladolid dijo:


> Pregunta singular coincidencia de nacimiento de hijo con vacaciones, se solapan??
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



No: las vacaciones no se pierden por la baja por paternidad.


----------



## green_IT (6 Ene 2019)

En su día atika, me fue de gran ayuda. 
Y agradecido estoy.Crack, como dice la etiqueta. Mi consulta es la siguiente.


Actualmente estoy en un trabajo que llevo meses planteándome dejar. Demasiado estrés, problemas físicos (me he pasado el verano en el fisio, sin coger baja)

Sector hotelero.

Estuve trabajando 1 año completo, sin vacaciones. Me pararon, con la promesa de volverme a llamar.
Como no confiaba en su palabra, busqué otro curro. Me llamaron, y regresé con la condición de no trabajar en turno noche. Verbal, nada por escrito.


Llevo meses, y nunca he trabajado de noche, ahora me he planteado dejarlo después de meses dándole vueltas. Presento la baja voluntaria, el día 1 de enero, y me han puesto 4 turnos de noche consecutivos.
Me avisaron verbalmente el 24 de diciembre de que iba a hacer noches para aprender y me pasaron el horario por escrito el día 27, para hacer hoy (6 enero) 1 noche.
El jueves pasan otro horario nuevo (ya conociendo mi baja voluntaria) con 3 noches consecutivas.

En mi contrato no se especifica ningún horario concreto, sólo dice que el trabajo "se realizará en cualquiera de los horarios y turnos establecidos por la empresa..."

Bien, hoy no he ido a trabajar. Ni lo tengo pensado hacer en los siguientes días. Me siento fatal en el trabajo, hace dos semanas, estuve a punto de irme en plena jornada.

Me han recomendado ir al médico y solicitar la baja por ansiedad. Nunca he tenido ningún cuadro de ansiedad diagnosticado, pero si que es cierto que en el último mes he tenido episodios de migrañas, algún que otro mareo, y mis horas de sueño no llegan a 5 diarias.

No tengo médico de cabecera hasta el día 8.Por los festivos.

¿Hago bien no acudiendo al trabajo a la espera de ir al médico de cabecera para que valore si lo que sufro es un cuadro de estrés/ansiedad?

¿Me pueden despedir por no acudir estos dos días?

¿Se puede considerar el ponerme este turno de noche un cambio sustancial en las condiciones de trabajo y rescindir yo el contrato?

Descarto ir a urgencias, porque moralmente no creo que mi estado de estrés sea algo tan grave como para acudir a urgencias. Si bien es cierto que hoy, al salir de la comida familiar y volver a casa, me he vuelto a marear en el coche y sentir mucha presión en el pecho.

Cualquier opinión es bienvenida.

Sinceramente, yo era de los que opinaba que el estrés es una excusa, pero cuando la cabeza dice que no...es complicado volver al redil.

Yo he trabajado hasta ayer. Ayer lo pasé fatal en el trabajo, psicológicamente. 

Muchas gracias a quien dedique un par de minutos a leer y opinar constructivamente. 
Saludos


----------



## atika (8 Ene 2019)

green_IT dijo:


> En su día atika, me fue de gran ayuda.
> Y agradecido estoy.Crack, como dice la etiqueta. Mi consulta es la siguiente.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Hago bien no acudiendo al trabajo a la espera de ir al médico de cabecera para que valore si lo que sufro es un cuadro de estrés/ansiedad?

¿Me pueden despedir por no acudir estos dos días?

¿Se puede considerar el ponerme este turno de noche un cambio sustancial en las condiciones de trabajo y rescindir yo el contrato?

A las dos primeras preguntas opino que la respuesta es si. Y si solo en tu caso, puesto que como ya has solicitado la baja voluntaria, poco tienes que perder. Algo perderás porque si no vas a ir a trabajar no te van a pagar, y como no estás de baja no te va a pagar la seguridad social, y como es lógico se puede entender perfectamente que es una baja voluntaria, incluso que te afecte al finiquito por los 15 días de antelación. Pero es tan poco dinero y creo que vale más tu salud que puede que te merezca la pena.
Eso si lo mejor legalmente hablando hubiese sido que te hubiese dado la baja el médico de cabecera, así no perderías tanto dinero, más allá de lo que refleja la ley para las bajas.

A la segunda respuesta visto que has presentado tu baja voluntaria, ya da igual la respuesta. Jurídicamente es casi imposible responderte objetivamente, porque hay datos para respaldar las dos posturas (Que lo sea o que no lo sea). En una modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo normal, te tienen que dar la opción de rescindir tu contrato cobrando 20 días por año. Ahora, decir por escrito que te han modificado tu jornada, que te acojes a los 20 días por año y que te largas, cuando la empresa no te lo ha reconocido, es una jugada arriesgada y que va a depender de la decisión de un juez.

Eso es todo lo que hay. Un saludo.


----------



## zanzon (11 Ene 2019)

atika dijo:


> ¿Hago bien no acudiendo al trabajo a la espera de ir al médico de cabecera para que valore si lo que sufro es un cuadro de estrés/ansiedad?
> 
> ¿Me pueden despedir por no acudir estos dos días?
> 
> ...



Según la clausula que indica que el trabajo se relalizará en los turnos que indique la Empresa no podrás alegar cambio sustanciales en las condiciones de trabajo.
En cuanto al cuadro médico, acude a urgencias, y que te den el informe de la atención en urgencias, el día 8 vas al médico y que emita la baja por Ansiedad desde el día de la atención en urgencias, en caso que no lo consigas, puedes abandonar tu puesto de trabajo cuando tú quieras, aunque la empresa tendrá la facultad de restar de tú finiquito o nómina final la parte correspondiente del preaviso o de los días no trabajados.

Suerte.


----------



## atika (21 Ene 2019)

rextor dijo:


> Hola atika.
> 
> Un compañero del trabajo ha sido despedido disciplinariamente, pero de forma injusta por hechos absurdos además de que no tiene sanciones previas. No ha hecho nada grave para que sea despedido disciplinariamente, ni siquiera para que se le pudiera sancionar. Pero le han despedido así, es algo común en la empresa para ver si cuela o no demandan o les dan menos dinero. Ya por lo pronto le habrían ofrecido sin llegar a demandar de forma verbal 8.000 de 14.000.
> 
> ...



La prueba testifical se solicita mediante OTROSÍ DIGO: Que esta parte solicita la siguiente prueba testifical, de D. XXX. Para lo cual solicito sea citado en el siguiente domicilio...
Es justicia que pido.

Recueda que la demanda ha de ser sustancialmente igual a la demanda excepto en los aspectos procesales. El otrosí digo solo se plantea en la demanda, no en la papeleta.

Aunque estés capacitado para ayudarle, siempre será bueno ir acompañado de un letrado, porque como pase algo, agradecerás su presencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (21 Ene 2019)

rextor dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info. Mi compi lo ha querido hacer así, de momento, para no gastarse dinero en abogado. Ya ha presentado la papeleta de conciliación ante el SMAC. Si luego no hay acuerdo y vamos a juicio, si perdiera, cosa que veo imposible, ya que el despido es improcedente sí o sí, ya le he dicho que tendría que recurrir y ahí sí tiene que ser con abogado. Pero quiere intentarlo de esta manera primero y creo casi al 100% que saldrá a su favor, además, que yo supongo que antes del juicio apretarán las tuercas a la empresa para que haga una oferta razonable, y por lo que tengo entendido de otros casos de compañeros la empresa en esta clase de despidos busca acordar antes del juicio porque saben que lo perderán.
> 
> Se me olvidó preguntar, si soy citado como testigo en un juicio contra la empresa donde trabajo y el juicio se solapa con mi tiempo de trabajo ese día, se entiende permiso justificado para no ir a trabajar, ¿tendría que recuperar ese tiempo? Lo comento porque en los juicios en los que he sido yo demandante y he llegado "tarde" al curro por el juicio, no he recuperado nada.
> 
> Saludos!



Al ser una citación judicial se corresponde con lo dispuesto en el artículo 37.3 d) del Estatuto de los trabajadores, es decir es una licencia retribuida por el tiempo imprescindible por el cumplimiento de un deber de carácter público. Con lo que:
- No tienes que recuperar ese tiempo.
- Te lo tienen que pagar.

Lo que nunca me he molestado en saber es lo de los justificantes, no se si el letrado de la administración de justicia te tiene que firmar algo o no. Lo preguntas en el juzgado y listo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Motoko (25 Ene 2019)

Buenos días,

Tengo contratada una empleada de hogar a media jornada (por cierto, vaya rejonazo entre la subida del SMI y la consiguiente subida de cuotas de la ss), todo legal con su SS y sólo trabaja las 20 horas que está dada de alta. Ha estado de baja por lumbalgias en alguna ocasión que vaya tela para arreglar los papeles de la baja...

El caso es que cuando falta al trabajo, pero no está de baja no se si la tengo que pagar o no. Propongo un caso concreto:

Un 1 Martes viene al trabajo, a mitad de la jornada dice que se encuentra mal, que cree que ha cogido una gripe y que irá al médico. Va el médico le dice que parece que ha cogido una gripe, no le da la baja pero 'como está mala' no viene a trabajar el resto de la jornada y sigue enferma sin baja Miércoles, Jueves y Viernes.

Por fin el Lunes se reincorpora a su jornada normal. Con la ley en la mano como debería actuar al calcular su sueldo de este mes. ¿Tengo que pagarle las tres jornadas y media que no ha venido? ¿Puedo cambiarle los días por vacaciones? ¿Puedo ofrecerle recuperar esas horas en otro momento?

Todo esto con los convenios en la mano, que no quiero hacer nada ilegal.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Ene 2019)

Se descuenta el dinero claro. La próxima vez que pida la baja, de todas formas los 3 primeros días de baja no se cobran. No se pueden sustituir esos días por vacaciones de forma unilateral.


----------



## Motoko (28 Ene 2019)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Se descuenta el dinero claro. La próxima vez que pida la baja, de todas formas los 3 primeros días de baja no se cobran. No se pueden sustituir esos días por vacaciones de forma unilateral.



Tenía (y tengo) dudas de si en el convenio disponen de días de asuntos propios o alguna figura parecida de ausencia remunerada.

Suponiendo que sea como dices y que no se paguen las horas no satisfechas. ¿El cálculo de lo que no se cobra se hace por horas o por días?


----------



## atika (28 Ene 2019)

Motoko dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tengo contratada una empleada de hogar a media jornada (por cierto, vaya rejonazo entre la subida del SMI y la consiguiente subida de cuotas de la ss), todo legal con su SS y sólo trabaja las 20 horas que está dada de alta. Ha estado de baja por lumbalgias en alguna ocasión que vaya tela para arreglar los papeles de la baja...
> 
> ...



A ver:
Si el convenio de la trabajadora así lo dispusiese tiene licencia retribuida por el tiempo imprescindible para acudir al médico, con lo cual si te da el justificante de asistencia, hasta que salió del médico tienes que pagarle.
Después: Si no acredita la baja, no hay que pagarle. Y es más: Si el médico no le prescribe descanso domiciliario estaría incurriendo en una falta laboral por incomparecencia al trabajo.

Como efectivamente han dicho ya: los tres primeros días de baja según la seguridad social no se han de abonar, excepto que el convenio así lo diga y complemente esos días el salario la empresa, en este caso tú.

Respecto a si eres un jefe honrado y la trabajadora acepta que coja esos días de sus vacaciones para que se los pagues, pues como es un acuerdo me parece bien. Con la ley en la mano no se debería hacer, pero claro, si no no los va a cobrar.
Lo mismo para recuperar las horas. No se puede, pero si llegaís a ese acuerdo por el bien de la trabajadora, pues bien para ella.


----------



## Motoko (28 Ene 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta. Como suele ocurrir, me surgen un par de flecos para terminar:

¿A qué te refieres con que el médico 'le prescribe el médico descanso domiciliario'? ¿Es una baja?

He estado revisando el convenio y no pone que tengan días de asuntos propios ni de 'descanso domiciliario'.

Con todo me queda la duda de cómo se calcula la parte del salario que deja de cobrar, si en horas o en días.

Porque para las bajas se calculaba en días *naturales* de la baja (si no recuerdo mal) y se dividía el bruto mensual por 30 para conocer el salario diario.

Si es por horas, con la subida son 6,125€ por hora de ausencia que no estuviese en el médico y listo.


----------



## atika (28 Ene 2019)

Motoko dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Como suele ocurrir, me surgen un par de flecos para terminar:
> 
> ¿A qué te refieres con que el médico 'le prescribe el médico descanso domiciliario'? ¿Es una baja? El médico no te da la baja, pero absurdamente te dice que reposes. :bla: lo correcto es que si estás mal y no puedes trabajar baja, y si estás bien vayas a trabajar. Con lo que NO, no es una baja.
> 
> ...



en rojo las respuestas


----------



## Eshpañavabien (29 Ene 2019)

Motoko dijo:


> Tenía (y tengo) dudas de si en el convenio disponen de días de asuntos propios o alguna figura parecida de ausencia remunerada.
> 
> Suponiendo que sea como dices y que no se paguen las horas no satisfechas. ¿El cálculo de lo que no se cobra se hace por horas o por días?



Es empleada de hogar, ¿qué convenio dices que aplicas?, yo solo sé del Real Decreto y la norma general del ET.


----------



## atika (30 Ene 2019)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Es empleada de hogar, ¿qué convenio dices que aplicas?, yo solo sé del Real Decreto y la norma general del ET.



Puntazo para ti.
Es cierto que las empleadas de hogar no tiene convenio, no había dado cuenta que era una empleada de hogar. Con lo que hay que estar al régimen general unica y exclusivamente.

Las respuestas que te dí no varian mucho, solo que al no haber convenio esa regulación más beneficiosa no puede existir.


Un saludo.


----------



## LoL LoL (6 Feb 2019)

Os dejo una encuesta por aquí Reducir el abandono escolar

Es de trabajo, me la ha pasado un compañero.


----------



## atika (7 Feb 2019)

Tuluse dijo:


> Os dejo una encuesta por aquí Reducir el abandono escolar
> 
> Es de trabajo, me la ha pasado un compañero.



Vete a enmierdar hilos ajenos. Esto solo para consultas laborales.


----------



## Alejandro_1 (17 Feb 2019)

Buenas, solicito ayuda.

Estoy siendo acosado en mi empresa y no tengo muchas pruebas, y necesito información de cómo obtener la baja laboral por depresión.
*Tengo contrato indefinido con casi 2 años de antiguedad*, y durante el primer año de trabajo mi productividad ha sido alabada por mis jefes. Desde que empezaron los problemas mi rendimiento ha ido en picado, además de otros efectos como malestar general y apatía, y llevo casi un año así. Tras buscar información sobre cómo rendir mejor en el trabajo, he visto que lo que tengo es depresión, pero aún no he ido al médico.

Nunca he pedido una baja jamás, he buscado información en google, y pregunto:

De esto:


Spoiler: -



*¿Qué sucede si te quedas en el paro mientras estás de baja por una contingencia común?*
*En este caso, el trabajador pasa automáticamente a la situación de paro desde el momento en el que se acaba su contrato o es despedido.* En este sentido, seguirá cobrando la prestación que le corresponda por su incapacidad temporal. Sin embargo, la cuantía máxima será la que le corresponda utilizando la prestación por desempleo como referencia hasta que el período de baja medica acabe. Cuando esto suceda, seguirá cobrando dicho prestación con normalidad siempre y cuando tenga derecho a ella.
Esto quiere decir, en resumidas cuentas, que si mientras trabajas y te das de baja tienes derecho a percibir 900 € al mes,* cuando estés en el paro puede quedarte menos.* Por ejemplo, 750 €, si es lo que te corresponde.
Este supuesto tiene peculiaridad que perjudica el trabajador. Y es que, a pesar de que seguirá cobrando con normalidad, aunque pueda ser un poco menos, el tiempo que suceda entre que se produzca la finalización del contrato o el despido hasta que sea dado de alta computará como parte de lo que le corresponde como prestación por desempleo aunque no lo solicite inmediatamente.* De hecho, el SEPE pasará a cotizar por él en lugar de su empresa.*
Por ejemplo, imagina que te corresponden 24 meses de prestación por desempleo, es decir, el máximo. Cuando te quedas en el paro, sigues de baja dos meses más. Cuando te dan de alta, aunque no hayas tramitado el cobro de dicha prestación, te quedarán 22 meses por cobrar.



entiendo que si mi médico de cabecera me da la baja por contingencias comunes, y la empresa me despide al momento, *(1)** ¿el tiempo en que esté de baja se come parte o el total de los 6 meses (es lo que me correspondería) de paro?*
También entiendo, si no interpreto mal, que si mi paro fueran 750eur, al estar de baja por enfermedad común, acabaría cobrando menos, por lo que no me convendría nada esa opción, pues no solo gasto tiempo del paro sino que cobro menos por estar de baja, *(2)¿no?*
Supongamos que tengo esos 6 meses de paro y se gastan en mi período de baja, y continúo con la baja. *(3) ¿Me siguen pagando?*

Y de esto:



Spoiler: -



*¿Qué sucede si te quedas en el paro mientras estás de baja por una contingencia profesional?*
*Este caso es diferente al anterior ya que las condiciones laborales son las que han desencadenado la baja*. A pesar de que guardan relación en el sentido de que en ambos supuestos el trabajador tiene derecho a cobrar su prestación por incapacidad temporal hasta que reciba el alta médica, en el que aquí tratamos lo cobrado de más desde el momento en el que se entra en situación de paro no se descuenta de la prestación por desempleo. Tomando el ejemplo anterior como referencia, *en el momento en el que el especialista te dijese que podías volver a trabajar sería cuando empezarían a contar las 24 cuantías a las que tienes derecho.*



entiendo que si me quedo en paro estando de baja por depresión a modo de contingencia profesional, mientras dure la baja yo seguiré cobrando, pero mi tiempo del paro no se toca, de modo que cuando termine la baja y su cobro, puedo optar por empezar a cobrar y utilizar mi tiempo de paro, *(4)**¿no?*

Tengo depresión, lo entiendo así porque, en fin, no sabría ya por dónde empezar; he manifestado varias incidencias a mi empresa y no parece que pongan solución. He leído en google que las mutuas tienen por norma no dar bajas médicas por contingencias profesionales por una depresión, y al final el trabajador tiene que optar por la vía judicial para que se lo reconozcan. *(5)**¿Es así? *
También he leído que si acudo a la mutua para que me den la baja por depresión, se niegan, debo rellenar la hoja de reclamaciones de la propia mutua e ir con su informe médico al médico de la SS. *(6)**¿A mi médico de cabecera, o sirve un médico de urgencias?* También he leído que, una vez el médico de la SS me de la baja por enfermedad común, puedo pedirle que reclame y tramite para que se pase de baja por enfermedad común a baja por enfermedad laboral, y que ellos lo tramitan todo. *(7)**¿Es cierto?*

*(8)**¿Cómo puede saber el médico de la SS que mi depresión es causada por el acoso que he padecido en el trabajo y poder saber si habrá éxito en pasar de enfermedad común a laboral? *Solo tengo mi relato y el dolor psicológico y físico que padezco, nada más.

Para acudir a la mutua *(9)**¿tengo que pedir cita como cuando se pide en la SS?, porque he leído que es mi empresa quien tiene que rellenar un volante de asistencia, ¿no puedo acudir a la mutua sin más?* He visto un ejemplo de ese volante, que tiene un apartado para rellenar el tipo de accidente. *(10)**¿Tengo que informar a mi empresa que es por depresión/ansiedad?*
Cuando vaya a la mutua será en horario laboral, *(11)**¿tengo que pedir justificante a la mutua de haber estado allí? *Entiendo que algo tengo que llevar a la empresa para justificar.

Planteo una posibilidad hipotética: mi empresa, ante la idea de que voy a pedir la baja laboral por depresión, me pretende despedir de forma improcedente, pagándome lo que me corresponda. Pero, cuando me pongan los documentos a firmar, *(12)**¿puedo levantarme sin firmar nada e irme directamente a la mutua o a mi médico de la SS a pedir la baja?*

Como comenté al principio, no tengo pruebas concluyentes de haber sido acosado como para demostrarlo en un proceso judicial, ni voy a contar con el apoyo de nadie. Lo poco que puedo aportar son los mails donde he informado a la empresa todo lo ocurrido con detalle y los partes de mi productividad, donde se aprecia cómo durante el primer año mi rendimiento ha pasado de ser excelente a ser prácticamente mediocre cuando empezaron los problemas. *(13) **¿Los informes psicológicos que me puedan hacer en la SS pueden servir como prueba judicial a mi favor?
Teniendo el parte, el tiempo de la jornada laboral que voy a dedicar a ir a la mutua (y a continuación al médico de la SS), (14) ¿me lo retribuyen?*

En consultorios sobre el asunto, he encontrado este comentario: "Si crees que por estar de baja vas a sacar algo "negociando" con tu empresa estás listo. Te pueden despedir estando de baja, por si no lo sabes,* y estando de baja casi nos les cuestas nada por lo que ellos van a aguantar y vas a ser tú el que caiga realmente mal pasado un tiempo cuando veas como disminuye el salario*"* (15) ¿A qué se refiere con lo de que no les cuesta nada y que puede que el salario disminuya?*

Ojalá puedan ayudarme con esas cuestiones, porque aunque he procurado informarme, me gustaría confirmar esas dudas.
Gracias.


----------



## LoL LoL (17 Feb 2019)

Se puede ser autónomo y asalariado a la vez ?


----------



## subvencionados (17 Feb 2019)

Tuluse dijo:


> Se puede ser autónomo y asalariado a la vez ?



Sí


----------



## LoL LoL (17 Feb 2019)

subvencionados dijo:


> Sí



Gracias


----------



## Reilly (23 Feb 2019)

Os pongo un caso práctico, es para un hamijo.

La empresa te paga una formación. Si el trabajador cursa baja VOLUNTARIA de la empresa antes de la fecha X, esa persona tendría que devolver el importe. Es la única condición. En caso de despido no aplica.

¿Qué pasa si ese trabajador coge una excedencia voluntaria y cursa su baja definitiva tras la fecha X?
Se puede trabajar en otra empresa durante la excedencia voluntaria entiendo, ¿cierto?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Feb 2019)

Entiendo que sería fraude de ley, y es equivalente a pedir la baja voluntaria. Durante la excedencia se puede trabajar en otro sitio, claro.


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Feb 2019)

La empresa no esta aplicando la subida del smi.
Empresa grande con convenio colectivo publicado en el boe.
En su convenio el salario para trabajadores de baja cualificacion estaba por encima del smi en 2018.

Ahora en 2019 esta por debajo. En las nominas estan pagando por debajo del smi

Dicen q tienen hasta julio para regularizarse y q entonces pagaran los atrados.

Es verdad que tienen hasta junio para pagar menos delsmi?

En caso contrario como reclamar?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Feb 2019)

Si la empresa ha reconocido que paga menos del SMI, pues nada. Se interpone papeleta de demanda en conciliación previa de reclamación de cantidades. Hay tiempo de sobra, en principio hasta finales de enero de 2020 para reclamar las diferencias de este año.


----------



## atika (23 Feb 2019)

El lunes os respondo a todos.


----------



## Yoclio (25 Feb 2019)

Yoclio dijo:


> Buenas Atika
> 
> Estaba realizando un servicio, la empresa que lo tenia lo pierde y entra una nueva. No es subrogacion. Me contrata la nueva empresa por un año (hasta agosto 2018) y a los 2 meses me despiden sin darme los 15 dias (me dieron 2 dias)
> 
> ...





atika dijo:


> puffff. Hay mil cosas que se me escapan ¿Porqué no hubo subrogación?
> Más: La empresa nueva demuestra que es palillera profunda:
> 1º- Si gana un concurso (porque era un concurso público ¿verdad?) ¿Cómo no va ha haber dinero?
> 2º- ¿Porqué no te da el preaviso y te despide a los 15 días? Total son 20 días por año, llevas dos meses son 1.6 días de salario... ínfimo para complicarse la vida.
> ...





Yoclio dijo:


> Gracias por contestar.
> 
> A ver te comento lo mejor que pueda. Resulta que hace 2 años la Generalitat lanzo un servicio y se dividia por lotes segun ambito geografico. Estos lotes se repartieron entre 3 empresas y eran anuales prorogables otro año.
> Yo entre en la empresa anterior y estuve algo mas de un año ya que la chica anterior a mi se lo dejo. En la anterior empresa, el lote no requería el idioma valenciano al ser zonas castellanizadas.
> ...





atika dijo:


> Vale, pero poco te voy a poder ayudar:
> Lo primero es que habré que hacer caso a la abogada con respecto de la subrogación, si está tan segura, no creo que haya.
> Sigo pensando que no has perdido el dinero, si han cambiado las condiciones la empresa tiene la obligación de formarte.
> Creo que has hecho bien en demandar, no se porqué la empresa no te ofreció la improcedencia siendo la indemnización como es ridícula. Si tu abogada le gana una demanda con vulneración va a flipar; en el fondo esa es la madre del cordero.
> Un saludo.




hola Atika

No se si recoradaras mi caso. Un año y poco despues se ha celebrado el juicio, no se si recordaras algo de lo que hablamos. 
No me han ofrecido ningun acuerdo, es mas el abogado contrario dice que el despido estaba bien y que no entendia el porque del juicio.
El caso es que he salido sin nada claro ya que el juez dice que hay que ir a lo penal porque se llevaron la licitacion sin cumplir los requisitos. Yo ni he entrado, han entrado los abogados han estado 20 minutos discutiendo a gritos y han salido.

Mi abogada dice que tiene que estudiar el tema... espero que no me cueste mas dinero. Como lo ves tu?? Has visto alguna vez un caso parecido?¿ Porque vinculan mi despido con el tema de si obtuvieron ilicitamente el servicio?


----------



## atika (25 Feb 2019)

Reilly dijo:


> Os pongo un caso práctico, es para un hamijo.
> 
> La empresa te paga una formación. Si el trabajador cursa baja VOLUNTARIA de la empresa antes de la fecha X, esa persona tendría que devolver el importe. Es la única condición. En caso de despido no aplica.
> 
> ...



Lo primero que me gustaría contarte es cuidado con los cursos de formación, porque no dejan de ser un engañabobos para tener cogidos por los huevos a los trabajadores. Juraría que ya he hablado de esto en otra ocasión, pero todo sea que no lo encuentro para volver a contarlo:

hay unos requisitos para que la cláusula de permanencia por haber recibido formación sea válida:

No se admiten en contratos de prácticas o formativos.
ha de estar recogida expresamente por escrita en el contrato.
La categoría del contrato debe de ser acorde a la formación recibida. No pueden darte un curso de ingeniería aeronáutica y que luego tu contrato sea de señora de la limpieza.
Tienes que adquirir conocimientos que antes no tenias. Ej: No sirve un mero curso de especialización. A mi en una empresa para la que trabajé me dieron un cursillo de derecho administrativo y lo valoraban en 1000 como cláusula de permanencia. Obviamente debido a mi formación ese curso no me aportó ningún conocimiento extra, con lo que no coló como cláusula de formación. (Bastardos hijos de puta)
El curso debe suponer un coste extraordinario o de especial relevancia para la empresa, y debe mejorar SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE la capacidad profesional del trabajador.
El contrato ha de definir la permanencia, si no dice nada son dos añitos.

Una vez que sepas esto sabrás si tu cláusula de permanencia es válida o no.

Una vez tengas claro y suponiendo que la cláusula sea válida y respondiendo a tú pregunta, como te ha respondido el compañero, es un fraude de ley y tendría que devolver el dinero. Pero yo voy más allá. Si te han formado ellos hasta podrías incurrir en competencia desleal. Con lo que yo no pediría una excedencia.
Si puedes aportar más datos tal vez te pueda especificar más. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (25 Feb 2019)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La empresa no esta aplicando la subida del smi.
> Empresa grande con convenio colectivo publicado en el boe.
> En su convenio el salario para trabajadores de baja cualificacion estaba por encima del smi en 2018.
> 
> ...



No conozco ninguna normativa estatal que indique que tienen hasta junio para regularizarse. Si viene en algún sitio será regulación convencional. A mi no me preocuparía en exceso, espera hasta junio y si no presenta papeleta de conciliación por impago de salarios con el 10% de mora salarial y listo. No tienes por qué preocuparte aún.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (25 Feb 2019)

Yoclio dijo:


> hola Atika
> 
> No se si recoradaras mi caso. Un año y poco despues se ha celebrado el juicio, no se si recordaras algo de lo que hablamos.
> No me han ofrecido ningun acuerdo, es mas el abogado contrario dice que el despido estaba bien y que no entendia el porque del juicio.
> ...



Me acuerdo, pero me da que de poco te va a servir mi respuesta, porque sin analizar ni un solo documento me es imposible decirte más de lo que te he dicho en mi momento.
Aclarame una cosa ¿Hubo juicio o no? Porque si hubo juicio tu deberías haber estado presente.


----------



## Yoclio (25 Feb 2019)

@atika 

A ver juicio no ha habido, o sea era hoy pero no he llegado a entrar, como he comentado el juez ha llamado a los abogados que han entrado solos. Y luego ha salido mi abogada y me ha dicho que hay que ir a lo penal y despues reclamar el despido. Pero que lo tenia que estudiar en el despacho y que en unos dias me dice algo.


----------



## atika (25 Feb 2019)

Yoclio dijo:


> @atika
> 
> A ver juicio no ha habido, o sea era hoy pero no he llegado a entrar, como he comentado el juez ha llamado a los abogados que han entrado solos. Y luego ha salido mi abogada y me ha dicho que hay que ir a lo penal y despues reclamar el despido. Pero que lo tenia que estudiar en el despacho y que en unos dias me dice algo.



¿Entonces se ha suspendido el juicio hasta que el juzgado de lo penal sustancie la acción?
Es complicado ¿tienes que denunciar tú? ¿basta con una denuncia a la fiscalía? ... muchas, pero que muchas dudas. Normal que tu letrada tenga que estudiarlo. Perdón por decirlo así, pero: Vaya marrón.


----------



## Yoclio (25 Feb 2019)

Exactamente no se en que situacion esta, desde fuera solo oia gritos. El otro abogado es un maleducado hablando de modo muy agresivo y sin respetar el turno de palabra, se le veia muy nervioso antes de entrar, mientras esperaba todo el rato moviendo papeles. Este abogado es el de la gestoria, me imagino que el de "todo incluido" en el papeleo de la empresa.

Han salido todos muy nerviosos, los otros se han largado enseguida y la mia tambien estaba nerviosa me ha contado asi por encima y en unos dias me dira algo.No se si sera normal


----------



## The Sentry (28 Feb 2019)

Tengo una duda, estaba cobrando el paro y me ha salido un curro. Tiene toda la pinta de que me van a largar tras el mes de prueba. El paro me lo darían desde cero o seguiría por donde iba?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Feb 2019)

Se va gastando lo concedido.


----------



## Reilly (28 Feb 2019)

Gracias compañero, primero de todo.

No te había contestado antes porque quería leer el acuerdo bien. No habla de baja voluntaria sino de "abandonar voluntariamente". Parece que lo tengo jodido jeje bueno a las malas doy el dinero y adiós muy buenas. Igualmente iba a hacer la formación.

En rojo te he dejado mi respuesta. Parece que no hay salida gloriosa.



atika dijo:


> Lo primero que me gustaría contarte es cuidado con los cursos de formación, porque no dejan de ser un engañabobos para tener cogidos por los huevos a los trabajadores. Juraría que ya he hablado de esto en otra ocasión, pero todo sea que no lo encuentro para volver a contarlo:
> 
> hay unos requisitos para que la cláusula de permanencia por haber recibido formación sea válida:
> 
> ...


----------



## valladolid (1 Mar 2019)

Duda con nuevo decreto, sobre paternidad. No soy funci, cuando me corresponde con nuevo decreto aprobado hoy si mi hijo nace en junio

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Mar 2019)

Supongo que será de ocho semanas, pero espera a ver que lo publiquen hombre.


----------



## fergu (1 Mar 2019)

Buenas, a ver si me podéis aclarar esta duda;
Trabajo a turnos y somos 6 en el servicio (jefe que solo hace mañanas y 5 que hacemos M-T-N). Bueno pues al parecer uno se ha apuntado a la UNED y mi jefe dice que tiene preferencias en el turno de mañana por ello (estudia de tarde entiendo). Y ahora otro se va apuntar para sacarse otra cosa y me dice mi jefe que igual. Resulta que entonces, ¿entre los 3 compañeros que quedan nos tenemos que chupar los 30 días de noche(trabajo 24x7)?¿eso es legal? ¿los que estudian no pueden realizar algunas noches aunque tengan prioridad con las mañanas?. Yo no me niego a ayudar y hacer más noches que ellos pero me cuesta creer que sea legal que ellos no hagan nada más que mañanas y el resto nos chupemos el resto de turnos.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Mar 2019)

A la empresa la pueden requerir desde Inspección de tjo. que demuestre que te ofrecieron la vigilancia de la salud, pero que tú, en uso de tu derecho, renunciaste a los RRMM.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 Mar 2019)

fergu dijo:


> Buenas, a ver si me podéis aclarar esta duda;
> Trabajo a turnos y somos 6 en el servicio (jefe que solo hace mañanas y 5 que hacemos M-T-N). Bueno pues al parecer uno se ha apuntado a la UNED y mi jefe dice que tiene preferencias en el turno de mañana por ello (estudia de tarde entiendo). Y ahora otro se va apuntar para sacarse otra cosa y me dice mi jefe que igual. Resulta que entonces, ¿entre los 3 compañeros que quedan nos tenemos que chupar los 30 días de noche(trabajo 24x7)?¿eso es legal? ¿los que estudian no pueden realizar algunas noches aunque tengan prioridad con las mañanas?. Yo no me niego a ayudar y hacer más noches que ellos pero me cuesta creer que sea legal que ellos no hagan nada más que mañanas y el resto nos chupemos el resto de turnos.
> Gracias de antemano.



Como norma general, en las empresas con procesos productivos continuos durante las veinticuatro horas del día, en la organización del trabajo de los turnos se tendrá en cuenta la rotación de los mismos y que ningún trabajador esté en el de noche más de dos semanas consecutivas, salvo adscripción voluntaria.

Antes de nada, hay que ver lo que dice el convenio en cuanto a jornada y turnos, que suele estar regulado ahí.

Por otro lado, en caso de seguir adelante, sería una modificación sustancial de condiciones de trabajo, y el empresario debe comunicarlo por escrito con una antelación de 15 días antes de su efectividad. Ante lo cual puedes obrar de alguna de las siguientes formas:

1. Acatarlo y tirar palante.

2. Si resultas perjudicado por la modificación sustancial tienes derecho a rescindir el contrato y percibir una indemnización de veinte días de salario por año de trabajo.

3. Impugnar la decisión ante jurisdicción social. Se declarará esa modificación justificada o injustificada y, en este último caso, reconocerá tu derecho a restituir tus turnos. La impugnación no paraliza la modificación mientras tanto, y te blindaría ante posibles represalias, por garantizar tu derecho de indemnidad.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (4 Mar 2019)

la empresa puede prohibir el uso del movil en horario laboral???

y si te llaman por una emergencia?

saludos


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Mar 2019)

Lo puede hacer, por escrito. Y puede sancionar el incumplimiento en base a ello.


----------



## atika (5 Mar 2019)

Reilly dijo:


> Gracias compañero, primero de todo.
> 
> No te había contestado antes porque quería leer el acuerdo bien. No habla de baja voluntaria sino de "abandonar voluntariamente". Parece que lo tengo jodido jeje bueno a las malas doy el dinero y adiós muy buenas. Igualmente iba a hacer la formación.
> 
> En rojo te he dejado mi respuesta. Parece que no hay salida gloriosa.



Pues efectivamente no parece haber salida gloriosa.
Lo siento.


----------



## atika (5 Mar 2019)

sU PUTA MADRE EN ALMIBAR dijo:


> la empresa puede prohibir el uso del movil en horario laboral???
> 
> y si te llaman por una emergencia?
> 
> saludos



Si. Consejo: Da a quien quieras que te avise (tipo colegio) el teléfono de la empresa y que te llamen allí.
Un saludo.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Mar 2019)

Una pregunta complicada.

Si yo trabajo en 2 empresas a la vez y cotizo en las 2, si en una me he dado la.baja voluntaria, que pasa si me despiden en la segunda? ¿Podría solicitar la prestación por desempleo sin problema por todo lo cotizado? Tendría que estar en la segunda de alta un mínimo de meses tras la baja voluntaria en la primera?

Por otro lado, por cuestiones de la.vida, querría pedir capitalizar el paro para ser autónomo en esta segunda empresa, creo haber leído que es incompatible si eres autónomo de alguna empresa con la que hayas tenido relación laboral anterior, ¿es cierto?


----------



## atika (6 Mar 2019)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta complicada.
> 
> Si yo trabajo en 2 empresas a la vez y cotizo en las 2, si en una me he dado la.baja voluntaria, que pasa si me despiden en la segunda? ¿Podría solicitar la prestación por desempleo sin problema por todo lo cotizado? Tendría que estar en la segunda de alta un mínimo de meses tras la baja voluntaria en la primera?
> 
> Por otro lado, por cuestiones de la.vida, querría pedir capitalizar el paro para ser autónomo en esta segunda empresa, creo haber leído que es incompatible si eres autónomo de alguna empresa con la que hayas tenido relación laboral anterior, ¿es cierto?



A la segunda parte de la pregunta: Aquí encontrarás las respuestas a lo que planteas. A la primera tengo que darle una vuelta, que no lo tengo claro.
Compatibilidad e Incompatibilidad de la prestación por desempleo


----------



## ghibli (6 Mar 2019)

Buenos días. Existe algún bufete especializado en Mobbing en Madrid y que sea bueno de verdad? O es mejor un bufete grande o un abogado especializado? Podría ser personal o conjunta. Gracias


----------



## atika (6 Mar 2019)

ghibli dijo:


> Buenos días. Existe algún bufete especializado en Mobbing en Madrid y que sea bueno de verdad? O es mejor un bufete grande o un abogado especializado? Podría ser personal o conjunta. Gracias



Ni conozco, ni recomendaría por aquí ningún letrado. Hasta tal punto que no admito clientes ni para mi.


----------



## atika (7 Mar 2019)

atika dijo:


> A la segunda parte de la pregunta: Aquí encontrarás las respuestas a lo que planteas. A la primera tengo que darle una vuelta, que no lo tengo claro.
> Compatibilidad e Incompatibilidad de la prestación por desempleo



Le he estado dando vueltas y no acabo de ver una respuesta clara. He buscado por ahí y tampoco. ¿Porqué no le planteas la pregunta al SEPE directamente a ver que te responde? Y luego nos enseñas a nosotros. Un saludo.


----------



## Baldao (7 Mar 2019)

Buenos a todos.

Os pongo por aquí mi situación laboral actual, a ver si alguien me puede iluminar un poco.

Trabajo desde hace 10 años en una empresa de las grandes del país. Yo estoy subcontratado y a lo largo de este tiempo, he ido pasando por tres empresas por subrogación del servicio. Mi categoría laboral es auxiliar administrativo y estamos adscritos al convenio de oficinas y despachos de la capital. En realidad llevo mucho tiempo haciendo funciones de la categoría superior, pero siempre nos habían hecho creer que allí estábamos para hacer lo que nos mandara nuestro jefe (Y yo el primer idiota por no haberme movido antes) y desde Abril del año pasado, vengo solicitando activar las notificaciones pusha mi empresa un cambio en mi categoría laboral, a través de correos al jefe directo que tengo donde trabajo. En este tiempo, me ha ido dando largas. Primero le solicité mis funciones y me dijo que eran hacer lo que me mandara mi superior, pero que lo estudiaría. En Septiembre vuelvo a reclamar el cambio y en Octubre, en primer lugar me dice que es mentira y con convenio en la mano, le demuestro que no es así, y me dice que lo volverá a preguntar y que me espere a Diciembre que es cuando se firma la ampliación del contrato con la empresa cliente y ve qué se puede hacer. Cambia el año, sin tener ninguna noticia, llega la primera nómina en Enero y sigo con la misma categoría laboral y sueldo base. Escribo a este señor y no me contesta. Hoy, por fin, se digna a venir a hablar conmigo, y con mucha chulería, me dice que no me van a subir de categoría y que soy libre de hacer lo que quiera al respecto y tomar las medidas que crea. Le digo que por mi parte, si me quitan las funciones que hago de la categoría laboral superior, no hay problema, y me dice que no, que es lo que hay. Y como llevo demasiado tiempo aguantando, además de otras cosas que no vienen al caso pero creo que serían motivo también de denuncia a ellos y al cliente, y hoy ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso y más como me han tratado, pues voy a tomar las medidas que sean necesarias. Además, no soy el único, ya que a dos compañeros más, les han dicho lo mismo.

He estado leyendo por diversas webs, que en este caso lo que se pone es una demanda y no una denuncia, y que en principio no es necesario llevar abogado. Se pone la demanda, hay una conciliación y si hay acuerdo bien, y si no, pues imagino que ya tocará denunciar a la empresa y demás. También he leído que hay que solicitar al comité de empresa (No tenemos) o a la empresa, mis funciones y si en 15 días no responden, realizar ya la demanda. ¿Es así? ¿Es mejor hacerlo de otro modo? ¿Consulto a un abogado?¿Hay posibilidades de ganarlo o mejor que quedo como estoy? Sinceramente estoy muy harto, porque el trato es ya como si fueramos de un nivel inferior al resto (En realidad somos los últimos monos de un sitio en el que trabajan muchísimas personas) y ya me da igual todo.

A ver si me podéis echar un cable, sobre todo Atika que veo que sabes mucho del tema y ayudas bastante a la gente.

Muchas gracias a todos!

Un saludo!


----------



## atika (11 Mar 2019)

Baldao dijo:


> Buenos a todos.
> 
> Os pongo por aquí mi situación laboral actual, a ver si alguien me puede iluminar un poco.
> 
> ...



Hola:

Es cierto que no se necesita abogado, pero dada la complejidad del procedimiento, yo te aconsejo que contrates a uno para hacerlo. Recuerda que sus facturas desgravan en el IRPF del año próximo.
Se presenta papeleta de conciliación ante el Servicio de Mediación de tu comunidad autónoma (En cada CCAA se llama de una manera), y si no hay acuerdo posterior demanda ante el juzgado de lo social. Las denuncias es lo que se presenta ante la autoridad administrativa, en el orden social las denuncias se presentan por norma general a la inspección de trabajo.
Es cierto que requiere informe de funciones del comité de empresa. Si no hay a los 15 días se tiene por cumplido el trámite. (Deberías afiliarte a un sindicato y convocar elecciones al comité de empresa, sería un buen golpe a la empresa). De todo esto se encargará tu letrado, ni te preocupes.
Si te has leído el post inicial del hilo, sabrás que no doy porcentajes de ganar o perder un asunto. Y que sí, algo se, me dedico profesionalmente a esto. Este consultorio es mi aportación al pro bono. Aunque ya se podría portar Calopez y regalarme un título honorífico, o pagarse unas chortinas, a su gusto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Baldao (11 Mar 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Es cierto que no se necesita abogado, pero dada la complejidad del procedimiento, yo te aconsejo que contrates a uno para hacerlo. Recuerda que sus facturas desgravan en el IRPF del año próximo.
> Se presenta papeleta de conciliación ante el Servicio de Mediación de tu comunidad autónoma (En cada CCAA se llama de una manera), y si no hay acuerdo posterior demanda ante el juzgado de lo social. Las denuncias es lo que se presenta ante la autoridad administrativa, en el orden social las denuncias se presentan por norma general a la inspección de trabajo.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta Atika. Siempre es de agradecer que alguien que sabe mucho del tema te eche una mano. Ya he pedido hora con una abogada laboral y cuando hable con ella a ver qué me dice y cómo lo hacemos. Por mi parte, tienes una invitación a tomar algo cuando quieras y Calopez se podía estirar un poco y regalarte algo, que no son malas cosas las que pides 
Un saludo!


----------



## Mark_ (12 Mar 2019)

Hola, voy a exponer el caso de un familiar directo que le trae bastante preocupado.

A mi familiar le hicieron un ERTE por un año en 2017 y le volvieron hacer otro ERTE por otro año en 2018. Al no poder hacerle otro ERTE (el máximo es de 2 años según tengo entendido) la empresa lo despidió.

Mi familiar entonces solicitó que se declarase el despido como un despido improcedente. Al juicio no se presentó la empresa, y la sentencia salió a los pocos días a favor de mi familiar, declarando el despido improcedente y dando a la empresa la opción de readmisión o de indemnización. La sentencia salió hace más de un mes, y actualmente la abogada de mi familiar y el abogado de la empresa siguen en negociaciones para llegar a un acuerdo para el pago de la indemnización de manera fraccionada, pero las partes están muy alejadas por el momento.

El problema es que las negociaciones se están alargando demasiado, mi familiar me comenta que su abogada está bastante despreocupada por el proceso y no le devuelve las llamadas ni le informa a penas de como va el proceso.

Mi familiar quiere jubilarse y no sabe si puede iniciar los trámites en la seguridad social porque tiene la duda de que la seguridad social le deniegue la jubilación al tener un proceso judicial laboral abierto.

Sus principales dudas son:

¿Es posible que si no se llega a ningún acuerdo entre mi familiar y la empresa en el pago de la indemnización ésta pueda optar por readmitirlo a pesar de que el plazo de apelación de la sentencia haya pasado?

En el caso de que lo readmitieran ¿qué tendría que abonarle la empresa por los salarios no percibidos? ¿Sólo los salarios del tiempo que lleva despedido o también todos los salarios de los 2 años del ERTE? ¿Y cómo se abonarían esos salarios no percibidos? ¿En una sola cantidad y de manera inmediata o fraccionada?

¿En caso de que la empresa pudiera readmitir a mi familiar puede negarse sin perder el derecho a la indemnización?

Y por último, ¿puede mi familiar iniciar los trámites de su jubilación o tiene que esperar a que la empresa decida si indemnizarle o readmitirlo?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (13 Mar 2019)

Mark_ dijo:


> Hola, voy a exponer el caso de un familiar directo que le trae bastante preocupado.
> 
> A mi familiar le hicieron un ERTE por un año en 2017 y le volvieron hacer otro ERTE por otro año en 2018. Al no poder hacerle otro ERTE (el máximo es de 2 años según tengo entendido) la empresa lo despidió.
> 
> ...



Lo primero me da rabia que su letrada no le de una atención como el espera, y más en este caso, que está pagando a una persona para que se las resuelva, y ha de acudir a mi para que haga lo mismo de manera altruista. Ahí nada más puedo decir. pero me  ...

Ahora respondiendo a tus dudas:
"¿Es posible que si no se llega a ningún acuerdo entre mi familiar y la empresa en el pago de la indemnización ésta pueda optar por readmitirlo a pesar de que el plazo de apelación de la sentencia haya pasado?"
El artículo 110.3 de la LRJS que habla sobre las consecuencias de la declaración de improcedencia dice: "_La opción deberá ejercitarse mediante escrito o comparecencia ante la oficina del Juzgado de lo Social, dentro del plazo de cinco días desde la notificación de la sentencia que declare el despido improcedente_". Es decir que la empresa ha tenido que optar ya. Con lo que la respuesta es no. Hasta donde yo se si la empresa no ha optado en su momento por la readmisión ya no podría hacerlo. Por eso estarán enfrascados en la forma de pago. Si la empresa no hubiese optado expresamente, se entiende que opera la readmisión (Art 56.3ET). Y como el juzgado no te habrá comunicado nada, al 99% la empresa habrá optado por la extinción de la relación laboral y con el consiguiente pago de la indemnización.

Si la letrada no llega a ningún acuerdo con el letrado de la empresa para efectuar el paro, pasaría como con cualquier otra empresa: Presentaría una demanda de ejecución de la sentencia de despido y la oficina judicial le reclamaría el dinero a la empresa. Si la empresa no puede pagar le embargaría todos sus bienes y decretaría la insolvencia de la misma (por no hablar aquí de la posibilidad de que entre en concurso etc...) Con el decreto de insolvencia de la empresa acudiría al FOGASA, que tarde y mal le pagaría, aunque ya no sería probablemente toda la cantidad adeudada. Es probable que sea para evitar esto último por el que su letrada esté negociando con el letrado de la empresa una forma de pago.

En el caso de que lo readmitieran ¿qué tendría que abonarle la empresa por los salarios no percibidos?
SI, pero como ya te he dicho no creo que lo readmitan porque ya lo habrían hecho.

¿Sólo los salarios del tiempo que lleva despedido o también todos los salarios de los 2 años del ERTE?
Solo los salarios del tiempo que lleva despedido.

¿Y cómo se abonarían esos salarios no percibidos? ¿En una sola cantidad y de manera inmediata o fraccionada?
Pues como manda el Estatuto para el resto de salario. De manera inmediata en una cantidad y en su cuenta corriente. Si luego (de una manera totalmente desaconsejada por el letrado que suscribe) el quisiese negociar otra forma de pago, pues allá él, pero desde luego la ley no lo refleja.

¿En caso de que la empresa pudiera readmitir a mi familiar puede negarse sin perder el derecho a la indemnización?
Si estuviésemos en plazo, el trabajador no decide porque el no tiene la opción de optar, con lo que no, no podría negarse.

¿Puede mi familiar iniciar los trámites de su jubilación o tiene que esperar a que la empresa decida si indemnizarle o readmitirlo?
Puede iniciar los trámites siempre y cuando cumpla los requisitos que el INSS exige para adquirir la condición de jubilado.


Ale ahí tenéis, otra respuesta de las que cuestan €€€. Un saludo y espero que te sea útil.


----------



## Mark_ (13 Mar 2019)

atika dijo:


> Lo primero me da rabia que su letrada no le de una atención como el espera, y más en este caso, que está pagando a una persona para que se las resuelva, y ha de acudir a mi para que haga lo mismo de manera altruista. Ahí nada más puedo decir. pero me  ...
> 
> Ahora respondiendo a tus dudas:
> "¿Es posible que si no se llega a ningún acuerdo entre mi familiar y la empresa en el pago de la indemnización ésta pueda optar por readmitirlo a pesar de que el plazo de apelación de la sentencia haya pasado?"
> ...



No sabes lo agradecido que te estoy por tu ayuda, y mi familiar también.

No conocemos a ningún abogado de confianza, con lo que tuvimos que tirar de internet para buscar uno en función de las referencias que tuviera, y contratamos a ésta abogada que parecía buena.

Por nosotros la hubiésemos despedido, pero mi padre se acercó al juzgado a pedir una copia de la sentencia, y le comentó el asunto del problema con su abogada, y los funcionarios le recomendaron que ya no cambiase de letrado a las alturas en la que se encontraba el proceso.

En fin, esperemos que salga todo bien y pueda perder de vista ya a la empresa, que son unos sinvergüenzas de manual.

De nuevo, mil gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## zcruzasesores (13 Mar 2019)

Desde nuestra asesoría laboral Sevilla podemos informar de las diferentes ayudas y opciones que existen al contratar personal.


----------



## atika (14 Mar 2019)

zcruzasesores dijo:


> Desde nuestra asesoría laboral Sevilla podemos informar de las diferentes ayudas y opciones que existen al contratar personal.



Este hilo es pro bono compañeros. Si asesorais gratis y quereis contribuir al tema perfecto. Si al hilo de la ayuda de las cientos de preguntas que he respondido, venis a ganar clientes o a hacer publicidad, os rogaría que lo hicieseis en otra parte. Gracias.


----------



## zulu (17 Mar 2019)

No había entrado en este hilo...

Paso por aquí para dar las gracias efusivamente por su ayuda altruista al forero Atika


----------



## atika (22 Mar 2019)

JgMartin dijo:


> A ver si me podeis resolver esta duda:
> ¿Cuàl es la fecha límite para que la empresa abone la nómina? Vamos, qué día del mes?
> 
> En el Estatuto de los Trabajadores dice esto: "La liquidación y el pago del salario se harán puntual y documentalmente en la fecha y lugar convenidos o conforme a los usos y costumbres."
> ...



A ver:

Aquí Tiempo, lugar y modo de pago del salario
Y aquí ¿Qué día tienen que pagarte la nómina?

Te explican medianamente tu duda, en especial la primera. (te aconsejo primero leer la segunda porque es menos técnica)

Muy resumido: Efectivamente, salvo que lo diga el convenio, no hay una fecha exacta para pagar. Si la empresa paga por norma general el 5 esa sería la fecha que habría que tomarse para el cómputo de los retrasos.
Ahora, ¿que pasa cuando hay un retraso? Que la LISOS (ley de infracciones y sanciones en el orden social) distingue entre leves, graves y muy graves. En el primer enlace en una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo te define los días en los que a partir de los cuales se considera grave o muy grave el retraso, y en el segundo las cuantías de las sanciones.
Además en el primer enlace en la Sentencia te explica cuando puedes pedir la baja del art 50.1 a) del Estatuto (es cuando hay retrasos graves, pides la cuenta y te reconocen la improcedencia, además de cobrar el paro, claro está)
Con lo que y como respuesta final, aunque leves, si se consideran retrasos.

Un saludo.

PD: ¿un pompero de 2014? Enhorabuena por tu primera intervención.
CALOPEZZZZ este hilo da visitas y fomenta la participación en el foro: Quiero mi título personalizado ¡¡ya!!


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (25 Mar 2019)

BUENAS TARDES

POR UNA COLONOSCOPIA DE MI MADRE ME CORRESPONDE UN DIA DE BAJA LABORAL?


----------



## atika (25 Mar 2019)

sU PUTA MADRE EN ALMIBAR dijo:


> BUENAS TARDES
> 
> POR UNA COLONOSCOPIA DE MI MADRE ME CORRESPONDE UN DIA DE BAJA LABORAL?



Hola:

Depende.

Es estatuto de los trabajadores en su art 37. 3 dice

El trabajador, previo aviso y justificación, podrá ausentarse del trabajo, con derecho a remuneración, por alguno de los motivos y por el tiempo siguiente:
b) Dos días por el fallecimiento, accidente o enfermedad graves, hospitalización o intervención quirúrgica sin hospitalización que precise reposo domiciliario, de parientes hasta el segundo grado de consanguinidad o afinidad. Cuando con tal motivo la persona trabajadora necesite hacer un desplazamiento al efecto, el plazo será de cuatro días.

Lo rojo es lo que te afecta.

¿Van a hospitalizar a tu madre? Si la respuesta es si te corresponden dos días. si la respuesta es no, no te corresponde nada.
¿Se considera la colonoscopia intervención quirúrgica que precise reposo domiciliario? Si la respuesta es si te corresponden dos dias. si la respuesta es no, no te corresponde nada.
Mucho ojito con el último caso: el justificante médico ha de decir que es una intervención quirúrgica, y que a su madre le prescriben reposo domiciliario, si no no serviría.

Más allá de estas circunstancias habría que ver si tú convenio mejora lo que dice el estatuto, pero claro, aquí no se responden dudas de convenio, porque servidor se podría volver loco. Pero tranquilo, de una lectura simple deducirás en seguida si te corresponde o no, en caso de duda pregúntales al los del sindicato firmante del convenio a ver que te dicen.


----------



## JIBA (27 Mar 2019)

Por si sirve de algo, en las instrucciones que suministran para realizar una colonoscopia, uno de los apartado indica:



> Deberá acudir acompañado de una persona que se responsabilice de su traslado al domicilio una vez realizada la prueba ya que probablemente se le administrará medicación (un analgésico y un sedante) que afecta a los reflejos y a la capacidad de juicio, por lo que no podrá conducir las siguientes horas a la exploración ni volver sólo a su domicilio.




PD: En hora buena a *atika* por el hilo.


----------



## atika (27 Mar 2019)

JIBA dijo:


> Por si sirve de algo, en las instrucciones que suministran para realizar una colonoscopia, uno de los apartado indica:
> 
> PD: En hora buena a *atika* por el hilo.



Muchas gracias por la parte que me toca y por tu colaboración.
Una advertencia: Que recomienden eso, no quiere decir que por eso mismo te den una licencia retribuida. Las licencias son las que marca el estatuto y el convenio. Así que ceñiros a la ley.


----------



## SoyAsperger (30 Mar 2019)

Soy Asperger (66% de discapacidad) y he pasado por dos procesos de empleo público en que no han tenido en absoluto en cuenta mi discapacidad.

Puesto A- En uno para un empleo de 2 años para personas con el grado mínimo de 33% que era por puntuación de máximo de 30 lo he llevado bastante bien, pero en la prueba de la entrevista he sacado un 0/6. Han valorado cosas como mi comunicación no verbal, mi reacción ante imprevistos, etc...
Son cosas que precisamente están reñidas con mi discapacidad. Me quejo y me comentan que los TEA somos el único colectivo del que no han contratado a ni un solo miembro. A los demás les han realizado adaptaciones y les han puesto el 100% en las partes que tenían especial dificultad relacionada con cada discapacidad. Pero a nosotros en la de la entrevista que encima era la que más puntos tenía nos han puesto a la mayoría 0/6. En mi caso de haberme puesto aunque fuera un 4 habría quedado de los primeros y me habrían dado el puesto.

PUESTO B- Para la bolda de empleo de interinos del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona.
Paso varias pruebas, pero la última es una entrevista. Resulta que la puntúan y no soy de los escogidos por la mala nota de la entrevista. Hay una persona únicamente para valorar mi comunicación no verbal, y la otra me pregunta expresamente por cómo llevo los imprevistos... Es como si a un sordomudo le preguntaran por si oye unas palabras que están diciendo sin mirarles y le puntuaran negativamente...

Se supone que no puedo pasar nunca una entrevista laboral privada, y que mi única opción es empleo público. Pero si resulta que para el empleo público en el 100% de sitios me estoy topando con lo mismo... ¿qué debería hacer? ¿puedo denunciar por no darme adaptaciones como sí hacen con el resto de discapacidades?


----------



## kron-ragnarok (1 Abr 2019)

Buenas Atika.

¿Te pueden cambiar cada 6 meses la jornada y el horario laboral?

Hoy empiezo otro cambio de horario(los cambian cada 6 meses para adaptarse al horario del parque, ya que absorbimos un turno, el cual era independiente al turno 24h que teníamos antes de la modificación).

Nos ponen ahora de:
7 a 14
14 a 21
18 a 7(13 horas que trabaja el compañero, y solo hacen este turno, yo en cambio me tienen rotando)
7 a 19
19 a 7(estos dos solo los lunes que no se abre)

Me fijado que un compañero hace el turno de mañana y tarde, haciendo 14 horas seguidas.

Y a mi, con jornada completa, me bajan 1 hora diaria(a 7 horas, teniendo los otros turnos a 8).

Esto se sucede a raíz de una denuncia que puse el año pasado.

Lo mismo es un poco lioso como lo he puesto.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (2 Abr 2019)

SoyAsperger dijo:


> Soy Asperger (66% de discapacidad) y he pasado por dos procesos de empleo público en que no han tenido en absoluto en cuenta mi discapacidad.
> 
> Puesto A- En uno para un empleo de 2 años para personas con el grado mínimo de 33% que era por puntuación de máximo de 30 lo he llevado bastante bien, pero en la prueba de la entrevista he sacado un 0/6. Han valorado cosas como mi comunicación no verbal, mi reacción ante imprevistos, etc...
> Son cosas que precisamente están reñidas con mi discapacidad. Me quejo y me comentan que los TEA somos el único colectivo del que no han contratado a ni un solo miembro. A los demás les han realizado adaptaciones y les han puesto el 100% en las partes que tenían especial dificultad relacionada con cada discapacidad. Pero a nosotros en la de la entrevista que encima era la que más puntos tenía nos han puesto a la mayoría 0/6. En mi caso de haberme puesto aunque fuera un 4 habría quedado de los primeros y me habrían dado el puesto.
> ...



Hola, creo que no voy a poder ayudarte, tu problema con respecto a los procesos selectivos es derecho administrativo (O eso creo yo), no derecho laboral. No controlo ese tema y no puedo ayudarte. Lo siento.


----------



## atika (2 Abr 2019)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas Atika.
> 
> ¿Te pueden cambiar cada 6 meses la jornada y el horario laboral?
> 
> ...



Pues efectivamente, no me he enterado de nada.

Pero creo que para no liarte deberías fijarte primero en la jornada anual contratada:
1º ¿haces al año la jornada anual contratada? Ej: 1760 horas año.
Si: Perfecto (Ver siguiente pregunta)
No. A) hago menos horas: Entonces has de ver si te pagan las todas las horas: 1. Te las pagan: Ok, silencio y a disfrutar. 2. no te las pagan: Reclamación por salarios no abonados. Si no te dan trabajo no es tu culpa.
B) Hago más horas: Denuncia a la inspección de trabajo y reclama su pago como horas extra; En última instancia niegate a hacerlas.

2º Si la jornada es correcta:
¿Haces el horario marcado en tu contrato, convenio, acuerdo etc...?
Si perfecto
No: Reclamalo. En teoría, según el TS, la modificación horaria de menos de una hora en la jornada no es una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo.
Hasta aquí es muy bonito, pero claro, probablemente haya que mirar el convenio y los acuerdos de la empresa. Y eso yo no puedo mirarlo. Si la consulta es de horarios y es muy liosa, tal vez lo mejor sería hablar con los representantes sindicales de tu empresa a ver que te dicen. Si no hay acercarte al sindicato firmante del convenio y preguntar.
Un saludo, y si necesitas algo más.


----------



## ye selva (6 Abr 2019)

Buenas tardes

Tiempo atras deje una empresa para ir a otra, esta primera no me pago una paga.

Hoy viendo en la web de la renta veo que en los datos fiscales est'a incluia y yo no llegue a cobrarla nunca, para mas inri me dan un buen palo.

Cual es el objetivo ed la empresa ?blanquear?
Como deberia proceder si de la empresa no recibo respuesta?
Garcias


----------



## atika (7 Abr 2019)

ye selva dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Tiempo atras deje una empresa para ir a otra, esta primera no me pago una paga.
> 
> ...



Hola: El objetivo de la empresa es quedarse con tu paga para gastarselo el empresario en vicios. Ese dinero más que blanquearlo si te das cuenta se oscurece, a ver cómo justifica la empresa la posesión del mismo.

No se como has permitido que no te paguen un més (Salvo que la empresa haya quebrado). Tienes un año para reclamar por las cantidades no abonadas. Si se pasa el año bye bye. Y aún habiendo quebrado, si demandas, te paga el fogasa, si no todo, al menos una parte.
así que lo que tienes que hacer es (si no a pasado más de un año) buscar un abogado laboralista y que te haga la papeleta de conciliación e iniciar todo el procedimiento para reclamar lo que te deben. Si eres mañoso podrías hacerlo tu mismo.

Un saludo y te animo a reclamar lo que es tuyo.


----------



## ye selva (7 Abr 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola: El objetivo de la empresa es quedarse con tu paga para gastarselo el empresario en vicios. Ese dinero más que blanquearlo si te das cuenta se oscurece, a ver cómo justifica la empresa la posesión del mismo.
> 
> No se como has permitido que no te paguen un més (Salvo que la empresa haya quebrado). Tienes un año para reclamar por las cantidades no abonadas. Si se pasa el año bye bye. Y aún habiendo quebrado, si demandas, te paga el fogasa, si no todo, al menos una parte.
> así que lo que tienes que hacer es (si no a pasado más de un año) buscar un abogado laboralista y que te haga la papeleta de conciliación e iniciar todo el procedimiento para reclamar lo que te deben. Si eres mañoso podrías hacerlo tu mismo.
> ...



Hola

Un ano desde que dejas la empresa o desde el mes no pagad0 ? Espero que lo primero
La deje en mayo y seria la paga de marzo

Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## atika (8 Abr 2019)

ye selva dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Un ano desde que dejas la empresa o desde el mes no pagad0 ? Espero que lo primero
> La deje en mayo y seria la paga de marzo
> ...



Un año desde que te deben la paga. Si hiciste alguna reclamación por escrito antes, sería desde el plazo de esa reclamación. En el post 19# lo expliqué con mayor claridad. A él te remito.
Un saludo.


----------



## Transmutador (8 Abr 2019)

hola atika.

Primero quiero agradecerte este hilo, que sepas que es de lo mejor que hay en burbuja (y en la red). Gracias por tu tiempo y esfuerzo. 

Segundo: una pregunta muy atípica ¿Un sueldo es considerado o considerable como propiedad privada?


----------



## atika (8 Abr 2019)

transeunte dijo:


> hola atika.
> 
> Primero quiero agradecerte este hilo, que sepas que es de lo mejor que hay en burbuja (y en la red). Gracias por tu tiempo y esfuerzo.
> 
> Segundo: una pregunta muy atípica ¿Un sueldo es considerado o considerable como propiedad privada?



Pues para Marx si: "MARX, Carlos. _Manuscritos de 1844. Economía política y filosofía_. Buenos Aires, 1968, Editorial Arandú, pág. 122."

El salario es dinero, y el dinero es un bien privativo. (Sin entrar en regímenes matrimoniales) Con lo que al ser una cosa presente en el tráfico de los hombres, como tal está sujeto a sus leyes.

¿Respondida la pregunta?

Ahora pregunto yo ¿Porqué lo preguntas?


----------



## Aurori (8 Abr 2019)

Hola, me gustaría consultar lo siguiente.
Mi sobrina está de baja médica y tiene como para un par de meses. Posiblemente le echen de la empresa después de salir de la baja y su intención es cobrar el paro. Lo que yo creo es que los días que está de baja no le suman para el tiempo que tiene que acumular para cobrar el paro. Le falta como un mes para poder optar y cobrar el desempleo, y mi duda es si ese tiempo en que está de baja médica por asunto no laboral, le sumará para obtener el paro.


----------



## atika (8 Abr 2019)

Aurori dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría consultar lo siguiente.
> Mi sobrina está de baja médica y tiene como para un par de meses. Posiblemente le echen de la empresa después de salir de la baja y su intención es cobrar el paro. Lo que yo creo es que los días que está de baja no le suman para el tiempo que tiene que acumular para cobrar el paro. Le falta como un mes para poder optar y cobrar el desempleo, y mi duda es si ese tiempo en que está de baja médica por asunto no laboral, le sumará para obtener el paro.



Hola Aurori: ¿donde has adquirido una creencia tan negativa? XD

Es broma:

Ya sea la baja por contingencias comunes (Como tu sobrina) o por contingencias profesionales (El típico accidente laboral). Cada día que pasa en la empresa, está cotizando tanto para el desempleo como para su futura pensión. Porque es obligación del empresario pagar los seguros sociales mientras que el empleado permanezca en la empresa.

Recuerda también que le pueden despedir estando de baja, con lo que tampoco descartes esa opción.

Un saludo.


----------



## Aurori (8 Abr 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola Aurori: ¿donde has adquirido una creencia tan negativa? XD
> 
> Es broma:
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, Atika, tanto por la información como por el hilo.


----------



## Transmutador (8 Abr 2019)

atika dijo:


> Pues para Marx si: "MARX, Carlos. _Manuscritos de 1844. Economía política y filosofía_. Buenos Aires, 1968, Editorial Arandú, pág. 122."
> 
> El salario es dinero, y el dinero es un bien privativo. (Sin entrar en regímenes matrimoniales) Con lo que al ser una cosa presente en el tráfico de los hombres, como tal está sujeto a sus leyes.
> 
> ...



En política he planteado una cuestión sobre la propiedad privada y el partido emergente de moda. He hecho un paralelismo sobre la inviolabilidad del domicilio como propiedad privada y el salario como propiedad privada. Si ese partido pretende permitir a un morador (dueño, propietario) hacer uso de la fuerza letal para defender su propiedad privada para proteger a quienes allí residen ¿es legítimo, bajo la premisa que marco, usar la fuerza letal contra una contraparte de un contrato que no se aviene a las condiciones (convenios, pactos personales...) y obligaciones contractuales para defender la propiedad privada que es el sueldo ya que pone en peligro la integridad y seguridad de la familia y a sí mismo?

Solo es un ejercicio intelectual... no vayamos a pensar que...


Pd.- Por supuesto esto no tiene nada que ver con adscripción política alguna.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (9 Abr 2019)

atika dijo:


> Pues efectivamente, no me he enterado de nada.
> 
> Pero creo que para no liarte deberías fijarte primero en la jornada anual contratada:
> 1º ¿haces al año la jornada anual contratada? Ej: 1760 horas año.
> ...



Perdona Atika por tardar en responder, no paro últimamente 

La primera, sobre las horas extra, hago por exceso de jornada mensual, pero solo un pico de 2 horas, por tener distintos horarios(se supone que es por turnos, pero yo hago por ejemplo 7 horas, y el de la noche 13, teniendo el mismo contrato).

Así que si, tendré que reclamarlas en inspección esas horas.

La segunda, tema de convenio, contrato y tal, soy como el puticlub, 24h 7 días a la semana.

En convenio solo ponen que se podrá establecer turnos rotatorios, y que el Máximo que tenemos diario de 12h(esto por real decreto de horarios especiales).

La cuestión, era, que si nos pueden cambiar la jornada cada 6 meses(pasando de 8 horas a 7 diarias, o de 11 a 13 en turnos de noche), no siendo los turnos rotatorios uniformes para todos.

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (9 Abr 2019)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Perdona Atika por tardar en responder, no paro últimamente
> 
> La primera, sobre las horas extra, hago por exceso de jornada mensual, pero solo un pico de 2 horas, por tener distintos horarios(se supone que es por turnos, pero yo hago por ejemplo 7 horas, y el de la noche 13, teniendo el mismo contrato).
> 
> ...



A la luz del penoso convenio parece que sí, pero recuerda que yo no respondo dudas de convenios.


----------



## atika (10 Abr 2019)

voy a tardar en responderte, hay tela que cortar. No tengo todo claro. Te diré algo. Pero antes dime: ¿Es una sociedad la que te contrata o es un empresario individual? De tu respuesta dependerá la mia


----------



## atika (12 Abr 2019)

Respondiendo por alusiones a todo lo que cuentas:
- Mientras que estés ahí has de mantener un esfuerzo mínimo o si puedes ningún esfuerzo, trata de ahcer lo mínimo posible, si puedes no hagas nada, que jodan a ese cabrón. Si no le gusta que te despida.
- Respecto a reducir el salario: Yo le diría que también estoy cargando mi plan de pensiones al máximo, que haga un esfuerzo y te suba el salario. Y respecto al horario yo le diría que me viene muy mal trabajar tantas horas, que a partir de hoy los viernes libres.
- Si la empresa tiene deudas le dices que has decidido que las pague el fogasa XD XD.. o mejor aún que se aplique la ley concursal... pero que a tí no te cuente milongas.
- Cuando dice "he decido..." se gana el apellido de bastardo mal nacido.
Ahora al lío:
Para cerrar la empresa primero hay que anunciar la disolución y luego proceder a la liquidación. (La personalidad jurídica se extingue con la liquidación de la sociedad y el pago de deudas, no con la disolución). Una vez que tenemos claro esto para proceder a la liquidación de deudas, lo que tendrá que hacer es aplicaros un despido objetivo (Si fueseis más de 5 trabajadores tendría que aplicar un ere) El despido objetivo en este caso es una declaración unilateral del empresario. Solo hay que acreditar la causa y poner a disposición de los trabajadores la indemnización de 20 días por año con un límite de 12 mensualidades, o bien explicar porqué no se puede poner a su disposición la indemnización. Este despido acarrea necesariamente un preaviso de 15 días para los trabajadores. Esto se regula en el artículo 49 del Estatuto, que realmente remite al artículo 51.
Para el cese de la actividad el empresario tiene dos opciones:
a) O liquida la sociedad pagando todas las deudas (Como ya he dicho antes)
b) O declara el concurso de acreedores, que sin duda es lo que va a hacer. Lo cual implicar que va a descapitalizar la sociedad para que caiga en insolvencia, y no pagar ninguna deuda, entre ellas vuestras indemnizaciones.
Obviamente no tiene intención de pagar ninguna deuda de las adquiridas por la sociedad, con lo que le da absolutamente igual todo.

Llegados a este punto: Tienes razón, esto es un fraude... amparado por la ley. El empresario dice: descapitalizo la empresa, concurso de acreedores y se acabó. Los únicos que podrían recriminarles algo son el resto de socios por administración desleal, pero no se si se atreverían a hacer algo o no. En lo que a ti respecta, tendrías que probar que el empresario ha provocado dolosamente la situación... algo casi imposible de probar. Si quieres presentar una inspección adelante, pero no creo que ganes mucho. Todo esto es muy triste pero es cierto.

Todo esto responde indirectamente a tu primera pregunta. ¿Es correcto? Pues legalmente si, moralmente no.

Date cuenta de un detalle: El hecho de que quiebre la sociedad te fuerza a que has de presentar los siguientes papeles:
- Papeleta de conciliación 100€
- Demanda 300€
- Demanda de ejecución 150€.
Hasta aquí se te va un año o dos dependiendo de mil historias. (Y eso a precio de amigo con derecho a roce, que lo más probable es que sean más, salvo que algún sindicato te haga mejores precio)
Y después acudir al FOGASA y esperar unos 6 meses a que te pague.

¿Qué es lo que te conviene a tí? Pues demandar para convertir ese despido objetivo en improcedente, porque la indemnización es mucho mayor.

Antes de pasar a la siguiente pregunta te voy a plantear el fraude desde el lado contrario; El fraude al FOGASA desde el punto de vista del trabajador.
Tu empresa quiebra porque el empresario quiere.
Tu demandas a la empresa por despido improcedente, y a su vez reclamas el pago de las 12 últimas nóminas (aunque te las hayan pagado).
Llega el día del juicio, y la empresa no acude, con lo que aplicando el principio de indubio pro operario, nadie puede oponerse a tu pretensión, ni decir que te han pagado, con lo que el juez, quiera o no, se ve forzado a estimar tu demanda y le condena apagar el despido improcedente y las 12 últimas nóminas (más intereses).
Solicitas el pago al FOGASA, este tarda pero te paga (Con los límites que marca la ley) el año completo más el despido improcedente. Que aunque no fuese el 100% del salario anual, y solo fuese el 50%... pues eso que te llevas.

¿Te ha gustado?

Ahora en respuesta a tú pregunta 2:
Si, y si no le gusta que te despida. Aunque personalmente te aconsejo mantener la discreción.

Pregunta 3: Yo creo que sí, pero como no suelo trabajar con autónomos, no se si hay algún requisito concreto para personas que han sido autónomos.

Un saludo.


----------



## miriadas68 (22 Abr 2019)

Mi empresa me obliga a trasladarme a las oficinas de otra provincia, a lo que yo (para sorpresa de la empresa) acepto encantado. Cual es mi sorpresa, que una semana después, me convocan a una reunión para decirme que:
-En realidad no tenían ninguna intención de trasladarme.
-El traslado era una estratagema para que me fuera de la empresa.
-Todavía me dan la opción de irme voluntariamente arreglándome los papeles del paro y tan amigos.

Todo esto está grabado, con luz, taquígrafos y mails de por medio.
En tu opinión, ¿podría prosperar una demanda de extinción de contrato por amenazas, intento de estafa, vulneración de derechos, etc. o algo similar?


----------



## atika (23 Abr 2019)

miriadas68 dijo:


> Mi empresa me obliga a trasladarme a las oficinas de otra provincia, a lo que yo (para sorpresa de la empresa) acepto encantado. Cual es mi sorpresa, que una semana después, me convocan a una reunión para decirme que:
> -En realidad no tenían ninguna intención de trasladarme.
> -El traslado era una estratagema para que me fuera de la empresa.
> -Todavía me dan la opción de irme voluntariamente arreglándome los papeles del paro y tan amigos.
> ...



Buenos días:

Es el típico caso que se ha visto ya un millón de veces solo que le ha salido mal a la empresa.

Por ordena tus cuestiones:


Amenazas ¿Te han amenazado? Ej: O haces X o te pasará Y. Porque por lo que has escrito yo no veo que te hayan amenazado.
Intento de estafa. No soy penalista pero no veo que se den los elementos necesarios para que se considere una estafa. La empresa te quiso trasladar y tú cogiste el guante.
Vulneración de derechos. Tampoco lo veo. No veo que ninguno de tus derechos fundamentales haya sido conculcado.
El único fraude que puede demostrarse es si tú pactases un despido con la empresa.

En resumen: lo que tienes que decirles es: mirar, si no estáis conforme conmigo, despedidme, pagar lo que me corresponda y listo.

La clave está en ¿Qué antigüedad tienes y cuánto ganas?

La empresa ha querido ahorrarse tu indemnización, pero les ha salido mal. Sigue acumulando todo este tipo de cosas por si algún día las necesitases. Lo único jodido que veo que puede suceder es que como esto les ha salido mal es que te acosen de alguna manera para que acabases firmando una baja voluntaria.

Hazte a la idea de que tu recorrido en la empresa va a ser breve. Trabaja lo menos posible, y dependiendo de lo que vayas a cobrar de indemnización y de tus necesidades busca un empleo o aguanta en este para que cobres la indemnización.

Un saludo.


----------



## miriadas68 (23 Abr 2019)

Intento concretar un poco más y añado info que se me habia olvidado: me han amenazado con dejar de pagarme los salarios si no me voy por las buenas. La reunión fue de calma tensa, sin salidas de tono, pero la amenaza está ahí, grabada con el móvil sin que se percataran.

También había pensado en agarrarme al incumplimiento de la empresa al no hacer efectivo el traslado, quizás por ahí se podría tirar.

La empresa no anda en su mejor (o eso nos dicen) y están amenazando a muchos empleados con "dejar de cobrar" si no se van. Ya me lo estaba imaginando meses atras y he estado buscando otro empleo; justo ahora tengo una oferta en firme, para empezar dentro de un mes. Pero no me gustaría irme sin cobrar mi indemnización, que es bastante cuantiosa, además de haber remado durante muchos años para que los dueños se hagan asquerosamente ricos mientras pagaban cacahuetes; no me parece justo, en los años boyantes se metieron todo el dinero en el bolsillo y no invitaron ni a unas fantas, y ahora que les va mal nos piden que nos vayamos sin más, sin dar ni las gracias.

Por eso, otra idea que me ronda en la cabeza es pedirme la excedencia voluntaria y después, con calma, demandar el fin del contrato. He preguntado a alguno metido en temas laborales y no se aclaran, unos dicen que se puede demandar en excendencia y que hay jurisprudencia y casos ganados, otros dicen que no, que con contrato suspendido no se puede demandar nada.

Con toda esta información adicional, ¿podrías proporcionarme algún consejo?


----------



## atika (24 Abr 2019)

miriadas68 dijo:


> Intento concretar un poco más y añado info que se me habia olvidado: me han amenazado con dejar de pagarme los salarios si no me voy por las buenas. La reunión fue de calma tensa, sin salidas de tono, pero la amenaza está ahí, grabada con el móvil sin que se percataran.
> 
> También había pensado en agarrarme al incumplimiento de la empresa al no hacer efectivo el traslado, quizás por ahí se podría tirar.
> 
> ...



Hola:

Efectivamente algo cambia.



Si tienes las amenazas grabadas puedes presentar una denuncia en comisaría. Mucho me temo que todo quedaría en un delito leve. (Recuerda que esto tiene un coste de un abogado penalista). Si demandas es muy poco probable que te echen, y si tu objetivo es cobrar la indemnización por despido improcedente, va a ser contraproducente, porque la empresa tendría miedo a despedirte bajo amenaza de demanda de despido por vulneración de derechos fundamentales.



Respecto al incumplimiento del traslado no es lo que refleja el artículo 50 del estatuto de los trabajadores con respecto a la extinción por voluntad del trabajador. Con lo que puedes descartarlo. Lo único si te lo notificaron por escrito y te ocasionó algún daño podrías exigirles la responsabilidad civil de dichos daños (Que ojo, se reclama en este caso en el orden social, ver post #90).

Una posibilidad sería que dejasen de pagarte unos meses y pudieses optar por la extinción voluntaria del artículo 50, y les demandases por las nóminas que te deben y les reclamases la indemnización por despido improcedente. Pero si tienes una oferta para trabajar el mes que viene, no lo veo factible. No puedes aplicar el art 50 por el impago de un mes.

Respecto a todo lo que dices, has de ser consciente de que somos un número en las empresas, no se porque te “molesta” la actitud del empresario. Es la normal, están ahí para ganar dinero no para hacernos felices. ¿Qué tiene que hacer cualquier trabajador en su puesto de trabajo en el mundo? Hacer lo mínimo imprescindible para que le paguen y ya. Una vez oí en el SMAC: le he dado lo mejor de mi vida a esta empresa… No sé cómo no se pegó un tiro esa misma tarde. Lo mejor de tu vida ha de ser para ti.

Respecto a la idea de solicitar la excedencia voluntaria y luego demandar por despido, lo veo difícil por no decir imposible, y más tratándose de una pequeña empresa como parece que es:

Para hacer lo que pides es necesario cogerte una excedencia voluntaria, agotar el plazo de la misma, solicitar en tiempo y forma el reingreso, que la empresa tenga vacante en tu puesto y que no te quiera reingresar. En el momento que no haya vacante te puedes olvidar del despido.

La cosa está igual que el principio: Si la empresa te quiere despedir, que lo haga y te pague. En tu balanza en estos momentos están en un lado el quedarte y aguantar para tratar de cobrar la indemnización y en otro la posibilidad de trabajar desde el próximo mes. Tú sabrás lo que te cuesta encontrar un empleo. Si la respuesta es poco, obviamente quédate hasta que te echen (si te echan), si la respuesta es mucho vete el mes que viene, dando el preaviso necesario.

Por último, Recuerda que la indemnización por despido improcedente es por despido improcedente, no depende de tí el que quieras cobrarla o no, por esa regla de tres el trabajador que se va a jubilar desearía que le despidiesen el último día de trabajo. Por lo que lo idóneo sería que la empresa te despidiese, no que forzases tú despido porque corres el riesgo de que sea declarado procedente, y mientras haz lo mínimo imprescindible.

Un saludo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 May 2019)

Una persona tramitando su pensión por incapacidad (cáncer) muere. ¿Puede su madre reclamar esa pensión o una parte?


----------



## atika (6 May 2019)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Una persona tramitando su pensión por incapacidad (cáncer) muere. ¿Puede su madre reclamar esa pensión o una parte?



Hola:
sin tener ninguna documentación en la mano ni conocer el estado del procedimiento, poco se puede decir. Pero salvo cosas raras la respuesta lógica es no, no se puede reclamar la pensión de un hijo ni una parte.
Existe alguna posibilidad en el siguiente caso: si se inicia la solicitud, te la rechaza el tribunal, y tu recurres la juzgado la resolución. Si en ese impás fallece el futuro pensionista, y los herederos ocupan la posición del causante, en caso de ver estimada su pretensión cobrarían la cantidad que va desde el día que el tribunal rechazó la pretensión hasta el día que falleció el pensionista, con independencia que la sentencia sea de fecha posterior.
Si esto no responde a tu duda, te aconsejo que acudáis a un letrado. Probablemente haya que mirar muchos papeles.


----------



## Siplex (11 May 2019)

Buenas. Aquí va mi supuesto. Una naviera, cambia uno de sus barcos y a la tripulación la traslada al nuevo barco, pero hay tripulantes que no tienen titulación profesional para desempeñar los mismos cargos que desempeñaban en el barco sustituido, que pasaría? 
Mencionar que la tripulación tiene una antigüedad superior a los cinco años.


----------



## atika (13 May 2019)

Siplex: Buenas. Aquí va mi supuesto. Una naviera, cambia uno de sus barcos y a la tripulación la traslada al nuevo barco, pero hay tripulantes que no tienen titulación profesional para desempeñar los mismos cargos que desempeñaban en el barco sustituido, que pasaría?
Mencionar que la tripulación tiene una antigüedad superior a los cinco años.




Hola:

La primera respuesta es obvia: Si se requiere título y no lo tienen, no pueden ejercer la actividad para la que el título es necesaria.
El estatuto de los trabajadores la la posibilidad de formarse.

Así el artículo 23.1 d) dice: que tendrán derecho a la formación necesaria para su adaptación a las modificaciones operadas en el puesto de trabajo. La misma correrá a cargo de la empresa, sin perjuicio de la posibilidad de obtener a tal efecto los créditos destinados a la formación. El tiempo destinado a la formación se considerará en todo caso tiempo de trabajo efectivo.

Hay que traer a colación aquí el art.52 ET.
El artículo 52 hablando del despido objetivo dice en su letra b) que el contrato podrá extinguirse:
*b) * Por falta de adaptación del trabajador a las modificaciones técnicas operadas en su puesto de trabajo, cuando dichos cambios sean razonables. Previamente el empresario deberá ofrecer al trabajador un curso dirigido a facilitar la adaptación a las modificaciones operadas. El tiempo destinado a la formación se considerará en todo caso tiempo de trabajo efectivo y el empresario abonará al trabajador el salario medio que viniera percibiendo. La extinción no podrá ser acordada por el empresario hasta que hayan transcurrido, como mínimo, dos meses desde que se introdujo la modificación o desde que finalizó la formación dirigida a la adaptación.

Aunque claro si lo que opera es un cargo legal y lo que se requiere es un título académico que el trabajador no posee, bien podríamos hablas de lo contenido en el apartado a) de ese mismo artículo:
*a) * Por ineptitud del trabajador conocida o sobrevenida con posterioridad a su colocación efectiva en la empresa. La ineptitud existente con anterioridad al cumplimiento de un período de prueba no podrá alegarse con posterioridad a dicho cumplimiento.
Hay que reseñar que este artículo es el que se emplea cuando por razones de salud no puedes desempeñar tus funciones, pero en una interpretación extensiva hecha exclusivamente por el que suscribe, podría entenderse que el trabajador ha devenido inepto para su trabajo por falta de cualificación legal.

Al fin y al cabo y resumiendo:
O se adaptan a los requisitos del puesto de trabajo o les acabarán despidiendo con 20 días por año con el tope de nueve mensualidades.

Un saludo.


----------



## Siplex (14 May 2019)

atika dijo:


> Siplex: Buenas. Aquí va mi supuesto. Una naviera, cambia uno de sus barcos y a la tripulación la traslada al nuevo barco, pero hay tripulantes que no tienen titulación profesional para desempeñar los mismos cargos que desempeñaban en el barco sustituido, que pasaría?
> Mencionar que la tripulación tiene una antigüedad superior a los cinco años.
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Profundizando en el supuesto. Si existe ya el caso de un tripulante que no podia ejercer como jefe de máquinas, por falta de titulación y la empresa lo coloco como primer oficial en otro barco, incluso creo dicho puesto que el cuadro orgánico tripulación mínima no exigía, no crea precedente? 
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Zarpín (15 May 2019)

Buenos días... aquí va la mía..
Con todo el tema éste de los controles de las horas, ¿que le pasaría a un empresario al que se le pilla "obligando" a sus empleados a falsear los horarios? Vamos, o que de alguna manera se descubre que los partes de horas firmados por ellos no se ajustan a lo real, haciendo muchas mas horas de las firmadas, y sin pago o compensación alguna por parte de la empresa.


----------



## q-tip (15 May 2019)

Pregunta amigo.

Si por ejemplo en una empresa tus empleados registran su jornada en partes diarios (donde si indica hora de entrada y de salida) podrían valer esos parte ya como control horario en caso de inspección?

Lo que está claro es que las empresas pueden llevar el control como les de la gana, papel, tarjetas, biometricamente etc.. lo que no tengo claro es si esos partes diarios valdrían en sí en caso de inspección.

A ver si sabes algo sobre el tema que me parece que está un poco verde todo..


----------



## atika (15 May 2019)

Siplex dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Profundizando en el supuesto. Si existe ya el caso de un tripulante que no podia ejercer como jefe de máquinas, por falta de titulación y la empresa lo coloco como primer oficial en otro barco, incluso creo dicho puesto que el cuadro orgánico tripulación mínima no exigía, no crea precedente?
> Un saludo y gracias.



No es cuestión de crear o no crear precedente, la cuestión es si la empresa quiere o no. Es decir el hecho de que le haya hecho una vez no obliga con la ley en la mano a hacerlo de nuevo.


----------



## atika (16 May 2019)

Zarpín dijo:


> Buenos días... aquí va la mía..
> Con todo el tema éste de los controles de las horas, ¿que le pasaría a un empresario al que se le pilla "obligando" a sus empleados a falsear los horarios? Vamos, o que de alguna manera se descubre que los partes de horas firmados por ellos no se ajustan a lo real, haciendo muchas mas horas de las firmadas, y sin pago o compensación alguna por parte de la empresa.



Pues sería un delito de coacciones: Porque les tiene que "obligar" de alguna manera ¿No?



q-tip dijo:


> Pregunta amigo.
> 
> Si por ejemplo en una empresa tus empleados registran su jornada en partes diarios (donde si indica hora de entrada y de salida) podrían valer esos parte ya como control horario en caso de inspección?
> 
> ...



Pues me atrevería a decir que sí la verdad.

Últimamente estoy tan hasta arriba que ni siquiera me he leído lo que hay que leerse que es la guía del ministerio de trabajo sobre el registro de jornada que aquí os adjunto. Espero esto resuelva todas las dudas al respecto.


----------



## Felson (19 May 2019)

El derecho laboral es muy fácil, no hace falta abrir hilo, foro, despacho o legalizas alguno. El derecho laboral se basa en lo que decida un juez (cada uno lo que quiera). Lo que tienes que hacer es decir a tu madre que para ya de una vez un hermano juez de lo laboral. Con eso basta. Lo demás es atrezzo para que los demás crean que la obra avanza (el tercer acto se resolvió en el primero).


----------



## atika (21 May 2019)

Donde pones derecho laboral puedes poner cualquier derecho: mercantil, administrativo, penal... Y te hubieras quedado tan agusto. No deja de ser otra concepción de la administración de justicia. Te recomiendo una tesis doctoral de tan sesudo planteamiento, a lo mejor te conviertes en el nuevo Kelsen.
Un saludo.


----------



## j3c2002 (27 May 2019)

Hola Atika.
En la empresa para la que trabajo, en los últimos meses hay poca actividad, debido a esto han convencido a un compañero para que trabaje un día a la semana y el resto libre, estas condiciones se las han dado por escrito y las ha firmado. Me pregunto si este trato puede ser perjudicial de alguna manera, especialmente facilitando un despido objetivo. Te agradecería tu opinión al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## atika (28 May 2019)

j3c2002 dijo:


> Hola Atika.
> En la empresa para la que trabajo, en los últimos meses hay poca actividad, debido a esto han convencido a un compañero para que trabaje un día a la semana y el resto libre, estas condiciones se las han dado por escrito y las ha firmado. Me pregunto si este trato puede ser perjudicial de alguna manera, especialmente facilitando un despido objetivo. Te agradecería tu opinión al respecto.
> Saludos.



hombre... No deja de ser un indicio que la empresa va mal. Tampoco hacía falta f"firmar" nada, en el sentido,q ue la empresa amparándose en su potestad de dirección, le comunica que a partir de XXX descansa tales días sin afectarle al salario ni a cotizaciones. Poco puedes hacer ahí para oponerte, yo no veo que sea una modificación sustancial perjudicial.
Si llega la necesidad de producir un ERE y que os vayáis todos a la calle, va a dar igual ese papel o no. Lo que no se es porque la empresa no ha optado por un ERTE (ere temporal) y le ha reducido la jornada y a la vez el salario... Algo no me acaba de cuadrar.
En fin, eso es lo que pienso. Un saludo.


----------



## j3c2002 (29 May 2019)

Muchas gracias, Atika.

En realidad, no creo que se llegue al ERE, es una consultora y la mayoría de los empleados están en cliente, asistencia técnica o body-shopping lo llaman, el problema es que si sales de cliente, te quedas mano sobre mano.
Saludos.


----------



## CobraSensei (31 May 2019)

Buenos dias:

Me han ofrecido impartir unos cursos aqui en valencia. Me han dicho que el contrato seria "de colaboracion" y mi pregunta es ; eso que eso? y si hay quedarse de alta como autonomo?

Seria como unas clases medio online y medio presencial, 15 dias casa mes o dos meses (hasta que llenen el cupo). La cuestion he estado mirando en internet y parece que si es solo dar las clases deberia constar como rendimiento de trabajo y no hace falta factura ni IVa, que con un recibo es suficiente y dps el pagador tiene que hacer su trabajo con acienda.. el asunto es en la entrevista telefonica (inglis inluido) han mencionado el IVA... y ahi ya me he mosqueado.... pq no pienso darme de alta en autonomos, menos teniendo mi propio trabajo....

Algun guru del tema?


----------



## atika (31 May 2019)

CobraSensei dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> 
> Me han ofrecido impartir unos cursos aqui en valencia. Me han dicho que el contrato seria "de colaboracion" y mi pregunta es ; eso que eso? y si hay quedarse de alta como autonomo?
> 
> ...



Hola:
Gestoría mediante que me corrija (Que no soy gestor y esto no lo domino tanto) en mi opinión El contrato de Colaboración Profesional Si requiere de alta en autónomos. Es más te diría que Contrato mercantil: ¿eres un falso autónomo? | Que no te den coba ... Curiosa duda que ha sido tratada en los periódicos: Odisea para averiguar cómo facturar una colaboración profesional con el mínimo gasto E incluso en este hilo... En el post 103 (uno de los mejores que he escrito) (básicamente dice lo mismo que el artículo del confidencial)
Un saludo y suerte.
PD: no cojas esa mierda por Dios.
PD 2: está respuestaque parece a la remanguilé pero no lo es, requiere Thanks, güisky del bueno y purazo.


----------



## CobraSensei (1 Jun 2019)

No se, suena raro que haya que darse de alta en autonomos para cosas cortas... vease por ejemplo un fulano que da una conferencia y cobra por ello.. o un curso de 15 dias...


----------



## atika (1 Jun 2019)

Te hago la pregunta del millón: Si al bajar de la tarima de dar la conferencia, se cae y queda paralítico, ¿Qué pensión contributiva vas a cobrar?


----------



## Uno del monton (8 Jun 2019)

Hola atica. Gracias de antemano por toda la ayuda que prestas. 
La cuestión es esta. Hace un año me hicieron fijo discontinuo y la verdad me alegre un montón , pero con el tiempo me he dado cuenta que en la empresa hay muchos fijos discontinuos que llevan ya entre 4 y 7 años en esta situación. Es una empresa de servicios e ingeniería y no daré mas datos pues estoy mejor que nunca pero¿ es esto legal? solo quiero saberlo por curiosidad.


----------



## atika (8 Jun 2019)

Te pregunto yo ¿Porqué no habría de serlo? Aunque no te guste no deja de ser una modalidad contractual perfectamente legal. ¿Dónde ves la trampa? por lo poco que cuentas no veo nada irregular.
Conocí a un trabajador fijo discontinuo en un Handling (O como se escriba) de un aeropuerto, y le contrataban todos los veranos. Si no existiese esa modalidad la mayoría de los contratos en el aeropuerto estarían en fraude de ley.
Un saludo.


----------



## César Borgia (14 Jun 2019)

Hola Atika una duda que surgió el otro día comiendo con unos amigos y a uno lo habían despedido hace unos meses, intento resumir:

Despiden a este señor de su empresa por no querer falsificar la RGPD (protección de datos) obviamente en la carta de despido no pone eso si no "no cumplir objetivos y tareas asignadas" o algo así, pero tiene correos donde se muestra que tiene unos "objetivos" de clientes que tienen que responder afirmativamente a que se les vuelva a contactar etc así como el delegado sindical como testigo de que se le despide por eso.

Luego va a arbitraje (CMAC) la empresa admite despido improcedente y le pagan los 33 días correspondientes, en el acta de conciliación pone la clásica" sin que exista nada más que reclamarse entre ambas partes" 

La duda es que nosotros le decíamos que fuese a la agencia de protección de datos a denunciar a estos impresentables pero el decía que no puede porque firmó el acta de conciliación con el párrafo que antes menciono.



Gracias de antemano por tu labor y no se si esta duda es de tu especialidad o más de un experto en protección de datos..........


----------



## atika (17 Jun 2019)

ElCuervo dijo:


> A ver si me puedes ayudar con una duda.
> 
> Yo tengo derecho en mi empresa a dos días libres por cambio de domicilio.
> Pues bien, yo me mudé hace un tiempo ya, pero todavía no he cambiado de domicilio en el ayuntamiento.
> ...



Buenos días:
Te voy a dar una respuesta lógica más que jurídica:
Es cierto que te has cambiado de domicilio y es cierto que dicho cambio de domicilio conlleva una licencia retribuida de dos días. Lo primero que tengo que preguntarte es ¿Porqué no le pediste la licencia retribuida a la empresa cuando realmente hiciste el traslado? El no hacerlo complica tu situación.
Opciones:
Si la empresa no sabe que te has mudado efectivamente, lo que deberías hacer es pedírselo y llevar el empadronamiento en el nuevo domicilio.
Si la empresa sabe que te has mudado, a ojos de la lógica ¿Qué crees que pensará la empresa? Lo que yo pensaría es que realmente no los necesitas y que quieres dos días libres pagados a mi costa.
Ahora que opción te daría yo: Habla con RRHH o con el jefe y dile: mira, me cambié de domicilio y para el traslado en sí no me hizo falta la licencia, pero tengo que hacer un montón de papeles en horario de oficina (Padrón, médico etc...) y necesito hacer uso de la licencia. A ver si así cuela (que debería porque es verdad). Pero para otra vez trata que coincida el traslado físico y la tramitación de documentos todo en el mismo día y pide la licencia con antelación.
Un saludo.


----------



## xasman (17 Jun 2019)

Hola Ática. Buenos dias.
Antes que nada un saludo y agradecerte lo que haces. Te explico mi situación y lo que quiero hacer. Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida.
Hace poco recibí la noticia de que seré padre pasada la Navidad. Esto cambia mi vida y quiero compaginar esto lo mejor posible. Te explico nuestras circunstancias personales:

- Mi mujer: 
Tiene una discapacidad reconocida. Le afecta de manera grave a la visión, y aunque desde la once nos ofrecieron vender cupones y trabajos por otras partes, vivimos en un pequeño pueblo que nos gusta con nuestra familia. 
No cobra ninguna prestación, y suele trabajar en el ayuntamiento de manera temporal de vez en cuando. También tiene contrato en vigor como fija discontinua en una cooperativa frutera. Este trabajo le causa más inconvenientes que beneficios, ya que solo trabaja unos 3 meses al año, y solo un mes hace las jornadas completas, que suele ser diciembre. Después solo trabaja días sueltos. Este año no quería que fuera, pero le faltaban unas cuantas jornadas para poder cobrar el paro.
Mi pregunta respecto a ella es si puede pedir baja por maternidad en un contrato fijo discontinuo aunque no se reincorpore está campaña, al estar de uno 7-8 meses.

-Mi caso:
Yo estoy fijo en la empresa. Debido a que mi mujer no tiene carnet, y que necesitamos desplazarse para cualquier gestión, quiero estar en el paro, al menos hasta que tenga nuestro hijo unos 6 meses, y mi mujer se habitué a todo.
Cómo podría hacerlo?
Puedo intentar hablar con mi jefe para firmar una baja voluntaria, y después que me haga un contrato de un mes o dos cuadrando con el nacimiento, para poder cobrar la prestacion?

Otro tema que me gustaría saber si puedes orientarme, es en el tema de prestaciones si puedes decirme algo.
Ahora ganó después de retenciones algo más de 2000 euros en 12 pagas, pero me obliga a trabajar muchas horas incluido dormir fuera y fines de semana. Exceso los límites para que mi mujer pueda solicitar ayudas. Tengo a mi disposición un trabajo de unos 1500 euros e incluso podría pagarme algo en b, con un horario de 5 a 13 que me permitiría una buena conciliación.
Podría entonces solicitar alguna ayuda mi mujer, al ser 3 en casa y tener pocos ingresos?


----------



## atika (17 Jun 2019)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Hola Atika una duda que surgió el otro día comiendo con unos amigos y a uno lo habían despedido hace unos meses, intento resumir:
> 
> Despiden a este señor de su empresa por no querer falsificar la RGPD (protección de datos) obviamente en la carta de despido no pone eso si no "no cumplir objetivos y tareas asignadas" o algo así, pero tiene correos donde se muestra que tiene unos "objetivos" de clientes que tienen que responder afirmativamente a que se les vuelva a contactar etc así como el delegado sindical como testigo de que se le despide por eso.
> 
> ...



Hola: El párrafo que firmó hace referencia a nada más que reclamar en relación a su relación laboral. Pero si él tiene conocimiento de la producción de un ilícito administrativo o penal, como buen ciudadano tiene la obligación de ponerlo en conocimiento de la autoridad competente. (Inclusi si dicho ilícito afectase a su relación laboral).
Con lo que, resumiendo, si puede ir a denunciar ante la Agencia de protección de datos lo que estime oportuno.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (18 Jun 2019)

xasman dijo:


> Hola Ática. Buenos dias.
> Antes que nada un saludo y agradecerte lo que haces. Te explico mi situación y lo que quiero hacer. Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida.
> Hace poco recibí la noticia de que seré padre pasada la Navidad. Esto cambia mi vida y quiero compaginar esto lo mejor posible. Te explico nuestras circunstancias personales:
> 
> ...



Extiende el mensaje


----------



## xasman (18 Jun 2019)

Muchas gracias por la info.
De mi mujer, voy a informarme bien lo que has dicho.
En mi caso intentaré averiguar si queda una vacante donde intentaré incorporarme. A mí puesto de trabajo dudo que vuelva. Si sólo es un mes aproximadamente igual algo eso que me dices. De no tenerlo seguro, igual negocio con mi jefe la otra opción.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Tralaritralara (19 Jun 2019)

Buenos días,

Empieza la época estival y con ello los horarios reducidos, a veces.

Datos:
Empresaurio de manual, convenio de oficinas y despachos de madrid.
Horario normal de 9 a 18:30 de lunes a jueves y viernes de 9 a 15. Total 40h semanales.

Según convenio, al año se trabajarán 1765 horas, no pudiendo sobrepasar las 42 horas/semana. La jornada reducida será de 13 semanas del orden de 35 horas/semana.

El empresaurio se niega a conceder jornada intensiva, únicamente la implanta en agosto porque "tiene ese detalle", que además, es cuando la plantilla se coge el grueso de sus vacaciones (2 o 3 semanas), por lo que la reducción se disfruta una semana solo.

Dudas:
1. Qué se puede hacer?
2. De no hacer nada aposta y acumular las horas de más trabajadas, serían exigibles? Computarán en su exigencia como horas extraordinarias?
3. Cómo puedo saber las horas que le estamos regalando? He hecho varios cálculos y los números oscilan, aunque en cualquier caso son alrededor de 200 horas gratis!!

El habojado dice que se compensan esas horas de más con las vacaciones y, en el hecho de que trabajamos 40h/semanales, en lugar de las 42 que (como maximo) establece el convenio.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## atika (19 Jun 2019)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Empieza la época estival y con ello los horarios reducidos, a veces.
> 
> ...



TE RESPONDO CUANDO TENGA UN HUECO. ¿PERO EN SERIO TE DIJERON ESTO? "El habojado dice que se compensan esas horas de más con las vacaciones y, en el hecho de que trabajamos 40h/semanales, en lugar de las 42 que (como maximo) establece el convenio"
!!!!!!!!CAMBIA DE ABOGADO YA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tralaritralara (19 Jun 2019)

atika dijo:


> TE RESPONDO CUANDO TENGA UN HUECO. ¿PERO EN SERIO TE DIJERON ESTO? "El habojado dice que se compensan esas horas de más con las vacaciones y, en el hecho de que trabajamos 40h/semanales, en lugar de las 42 que (como maximo) establece el convenio"
> !!!!!!!!CAMBIA DE ABOGADO YA!!!!!!!!



No no no. SU abogado. Es una especie de co-working (un despacho dentro de una planta con varios despachos), y el de al lado, que es abogado, le "asesora". Así que en cualquier caso, el que debería de cambiar de abogado es mi jefe.


----------



## atika (20 Jun 2019)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Empieza la época estival y con ello los horarios reducidos, a veces.
> 
> ...



Bueno, te voy a contar:

Lo primero es que esto es una duda de convenio y yo no respondo dudas de convenio porque bastante tengo con el mío, y como cada convenio es un mundo, podría dar lugar a problemas de interpretación.

Todo sea que yo he trabajado bajo el suplicio de oficinas y despachos y algo, aunque sea poco se, te voy a contar.

Lo primero de todo y lo que has de tener más claro es que el límite del convenio de 1765 horas anuales es sagrado. Podremos discutir la distribución horaria o la jornada pero no eso. Es más podría haber un exceso de horas complementarias. Ten en cuenta que para las horas complementarias el Estatuto de los Trabajadores en su artículo 34.2 dice: _“La compensación de las diferencias, por exceso o por defecto, entre la jornada realizada y la duración máxima de la jornada ordinaria de trabajo legal o pactada será exigible según lo acordado en convenio colectivo o, a falta de previsión al respecto, por acuerdo entre la empresa y los representantes de los trabajadores. En defecto de pacto, las diferencias derivadas de la distribución irregular de la jornada deberán quedar compensadas en el plazo de doce meses desde que se produzcan.”_ Lo que quiere decir que si haces más horas un año, el año siguiente tienen que devolvértelas. Lo cual implica que no se puede exceder la jornada máxima anual del convenio.

Además las horas extra no son compensables, han de pagarse.



Lo segundo que has de tener claro es la jornada y los días trabajados.

Hablo de memoria pero una persona de 5 días a la semana creo que trabaja 224 días al año. ¿Cuál es el problema para calcular tu jornada? Que los viernes trabajas menos, y hay festivos que caen en viernes, otros que caen en sábado y probablemente no disfrutes… De ahí la importancia de llevar la cuenta de 1765 horas.

Ahora: el estatuto en el artículo 34.1 dice que “la duración máxima de la jornada ordinaria de trabajo será de cuarenta horas semanales de trabajo efectivo de promedio en cómputo anual.” O como dice el Tribunal Supremo en la ST 3870/2016 1826 horas y 27 minutos.

Como es obvio si trabajaseis 40 horas semanales haríais 1826 h y como puedes comprobar el convenio dice que tenéis que hacer 1765 horas, es decir 61 horas menos.



Tercero ¿Cuál es el objetivo del convenio de oficinas y despachos marcando una jornada en verano de 35 h y una jornada el resto del año de 42 h? Pues compensar las horas que vas a hacer de menos en verano trabajando un poquito más el resto del año.



¿Qué hay que hacer entonces? Pues hay varias opciones:

1º Si el convenio lo faculta, lo que tienes que hacer es pedir un calendario laboral a la empresa.

2º La opción para pobres, pero muy recomendable es hacerte un Excel e ir apuntando y sumando las horas que haces al año.



Una vez tengas esto vas a saber cuántas horas haces, si haces más o menos jornada anual de la que debieras. Con lo que: Si haces de menos: Comprueba que te pagan lo estipulado en tu contrato. Si haces de más se las reclamas a la empresa como horas extra.



Yo hice unos cálculos básicos por encima para un tiempo completo y si daba por ciertos lo cálculos de 1765 horas / 224 días trabajados me daba una media de 7.88h diarias que son 39.39h de media semanal.



La dificultad viene dada por el hecho de que al ser una distribución irregular de la jornada en invierno tienes que hacer más horas para que en verano se hagan menos. Y si alguien disfruta de vacaciones en una u otra franja así tendrá que hacer más o menos horas en invierno o verano.



Una cosa está clara: Que si el convenio marca una jornada en verano de 35 horas. 35 Horas tenéis que hacer, le guste al palillero o no. Con lo que independientemente de las horas que hagáis el resto del año en verano tenéis que tener esa jordana. QUE NO SE COMPENSA DE NINGUNA MANERA, NI CON VACACIONES NI CON NADA.



Pero ojo: ¿Qué puede suponer que hagáis 35 horas en verano? Que en invierno tengáis que hacer algunas semanas más de 40 horas para que se ajuste el horario a 1765 horas.



Además, el que asesora al jefe, que sabrá mucho de lo que sepa pero que de laboral no tiene ni idea, confunde jornada máxima anual con tiempo máximo de trabajo permitido. He de decirte que si más o menos haces semanas de 42 horas, ese exceso de horas es el que permite que luego podáis tener semanas de 35 horas sin que se perjudique la jornada máxima anual. Tu empresaurio lo que hace es pasarse por los cojones el convenio y poner siempre jornada de 40 horas semanales. Y recuerda que si siempre haces 40 h semanales acabarías con 1826 horas; El empresario a lo mejor es consciente de eso y por eso en agosto os dice que unas semanas hagáis35 para no pasarse…

En fin. Como opciones tienes: 1º Presentar una demanda de conflicto colectivo (firmando la mayoría de los compañeros) o una demanda individual (si vas tu solo) para que se reconozcan vuestros derechos y que el juez le fuerce a respetar el convenio.

2º Presentar una inspección laboral y ver si el inspector logra que os respeten el convenio (no lo creo)

3º Pedir un calendario laboral y no parar hasta que os lo den (si tuvieseis derecho al mismo y con la ayuda de la inspección)

4º No hacer nada.



Y con respecto a las horas, una vez tengas claro cuantas horas has hecho de más reclamárselas como horas extra. Y recuerda que las horas extras son voluntarias, de ahí la imperiosa necesidad de tener un calendario de trabajo y sumar todas las horas, para decirle al jefe que ajuste la jornada y que las horas de más no las piensas hacer.



También optaría por afiliarse en masa a un sindicato y convocar elecciones a delegados de personal y ver que hace el palillero.



Bueno pues creo que eso es todo. Un saludo.


----------



## Tralaritralara (20 Jun 2019)

atika dijo:


> Bueno, te voy a contar:
> 
> Lo primero es que esto es una duda de convenio y yo no respondo dudas de convenio porque bastante tengo con el mío, y como cada convenio es un mundo, podría dar lugar a problemas de interpretación.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. He hecho el excel, calculando las horas a mano. Lleva un rato pero al final es lo más efectivo. 
Si incluyo que el mes de agosto implante la jornada intensiva, me salen 74,5 horas regaladas. Puede que opte por la inspección. Ya contaré.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## atika (21 Jun 2019)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. He hecho el excel, calculando las horas a mano. Lleva un rato pero al final es lo más efectivo.
> Si incluyo que el mes de agosto implante la jornada intensiva, me salen 74,5 horas regaladas. Puede que opte por la inspección. Ya contaré.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo!



A mi a ojo me salian 50. Cuando dijiste 200 me parecieron una barbaridad.
Antes de hacer nada le llevaría toda la documentación a otro letrado y que la revise, al fin y al cabo yo no he visto ningún papel y no estaría de más.


----------



## atika (27 Jun 2019)

señores aprovechen que el consultorio cierra el 1 por vacaciones hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## Siplex (28 Jun 2019)

Buenos dias Atika. Me voy de vacaciones, voy a cruzar el Atlántico, ya le informé a mi jefe directo, le envié un e-mail con la compra de los pasajes, lo hice por dos motivos, para que si pasa algo sepan que no estoy en el país, cubrir bajas, y para comentarle que el regreso lo tengo dos días antes de reincorporame. El jefe me contesto que lo pase bien. Estuve buscando en el estatuto y se puede faltar como máximo tres dias seguidos. Serviría este correo como justificante? 
Muchas gracias por tu labor, es un lujo contar con esta sección.


----------



## atika (28 Jun 2019)

Siplex dijo:


> Buenos dias Atika. Me voy de vacaciones, voy a cruzar el Atlántico, ya le informé a mi jefe directo, le envié un e-mail con la compra de los pasajes, lo hice por dos motivos, para que si pasa algo sepan que no estoy en el país, cubrir bajas, y para comentarle que el regreso lo tengo dos días antes de reincorporame. El jefe me contesto que lo pase bien. Estuve buscando en el estatuto y se puede faltar como máximo tres dias seguidos. Serviría este correo como justificante?
> Muchas gracias por tu labor, es un lujo contar con esta sección.



Hola
¿En qué artículo del estatuto encontraste que se pueden faltar como máximo 3 días seguidos?


----------



## Siplex (28 Jun 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola
> ¿En qué artículo del estatuto encontraste que se pueden faltar como máximo 3 días seguidos?



Bueno, la verdad que lo puse como pregunta en google y me salió 3 días. He estado mirando y en el 54 a menciona la falta de asistencia pero no dice nada de tres días. 
A saber que demonios leí.


----------



## atika (28 Jun 2019)

Siplex dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad que lo puse como pregunta en google y me salió 3 días. He estado mirando y en el 54 a menciona la falta de asistencia pero no dice nada de tres días.
> A saber que demonios leí.



Efectivamente el Estatuto no dice nada.

Para las faltas de asistencia, has de estar a lo que diga tu convenio. Lo de los 3 días injustificados es una construcción jurisprudencial que se aplica en defecto de convenio. Pero fíjate el poso de leyenda urbana que tiene, que he buscado en internet como si fuese un lego en derecho, y todo el mundo lo dice, pero nadie aporta una triste sentencia que lo diga, y ello tiene una respuesta simple: Lo de los tres días se aplica en defecto de convenio, pero como casi todo el mundo tiene convenio, es harto difícil encontrar una sentencia de este estilo. Yo mismo he buscado de manera rápida una sentencia de este estilo pero no he encontrado nada. Con lo que hasta que no vea una no me lo creeré.

En el convenio con el que más trabajo yo, se considera falta muy grave la ausencia al trabajo sin la debida autorización más de un día al mes. Es probable que tu convenio vaya en la misma línea.

Las faltas muy graves llevan una sanción entre 15 y 60 días, y en los casos más graves se puede proceder al despido.
Con lo que cuidado.

Ahora: Me atrevería a decir que es casi imposible que te despidan por esto (Al menos de manera procedente) (Recuerda que te pueden despedir porque si mientras paguen la improcedencia). Porque: 1º la empresa te dió las vacaciones. 2º No te ha notificado ningún cambio 3º obras con buena fe y 4º Tu jefe sabe que estás a tomar por culo.

Resumen: vete tranquilo y tráeme una botella de ron del caribe.

Y con esto se cierra el consultorio por este semestre. Un saludo a todos y hasta la vuelta de vacaciones.


----------



## Siplex (28 Jun 2019)

Muchas gracias Atika,apunto una de ron.


----------



## c0c0 (1 Jul 2019)

Muy buenas,

Primero de todo, muchas gracias por tomarte tu tiempo y por ayudar desinteresadamente. Bueno, allá va mi duda:

Si concadenas varios contratos temporales inferiores al año, ¿tienes obligación de preavisar con 15 días de antelación a la empresa si la vas a dejar? Sé que cuando es inferior al año no tienes porqué, pero claro... Para más señas: es un contrato 430, y según me comentan además hay que añadirle la coletilla "en formación", la persona que está por dejarlo ya va por su tercer contrato, llevando ya unos meses desde que firmó su tercera renovación.

Reitero, muchas gracias por tu tiempo de antemano.

Un saludo a todos los burbujeros!


----------



## ardidas_esp (6 Jul 2019)

Hola Atika 
Abrió un almacén en mi ciudad, nuevo, de cero 
El contrato es temporal 3+3 
Me mandaron el primer mes fuera, a Logroño a formarme y luego los dos meses siguientes en Madrid pero aún con contrato de Logroño, me finalizan el temporal y me hacen otro el mismo día ya donde pone Madrid luego empiezan a reducir un poco las horas de 160 mes a 130
En teoría renuevo en 15 días pero si no
-papeleta reclamando improcedente al considerar fraude de ley ( es una apertura no una necesidad temporal) es viable
A compis les han echado y son padefos, te dicen bueno majo, mañana vacaciones hasta que vengas y firmes el despido
-es viable que me lo digan de un día para otro las vacaciones y en plazo, junto con la papeleta de indefinido reclame que me las paguen aún disfrutadas por no haber sido notificado con 15 días de antelación como marca el convenio?


----------



## Estoico (16 Jul 2019)

Buenos días;
Tras varios meses de tensión me han despedido. La cuestión es que reclame a la empresa por escrito que cotizase a la SS a tiempo completo y no parcial como venía haciendo.
Tras un infierno y tras muchas movidas incluida una demanda laboral por reclamación de salarios y una denuncia a la inspección de trabajo me han despedido de la empresa. Mi abogada, con todas las cautelas, opina que es un despido nulo.
Mi rendimiento en el puesto de trabajo era óptimo. 
Pregunta:
Si fuese nulo sería procedente indemnización por daños morales.?
Cuánto podría alcanzar esa indemnizacion y como se calcula.?


----------



## atika (16 Jul 2019)

estoy de vacaciones. La semana que viene os respondo a todos


----------



## Estoico (17 Jul 2019)

atika dijo:


> estoy de vacaciones. La semana que viene os respondo a todos



Ok. Felices vacaciones.
Muchas gracias


----------



## atika (22 Jul 2019)

c0c0 dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Primero de todo, muchas gracias por tomarte tu tiempo y por ayudar desinteresadamente. Bueno, allá va mi duda:
> 
> ...



Hola: Pues cometes un error común:
El no tener que preavisar en un contrato inferior al año se da en los casos en que te van a renovar y tú no quieres. En ese caso no tienes porque preavisar que te largas.
En el caso de que quieras poner fin a tu relación contractual antes de que finalice el contrato habrás de estar a lo que diga tu convenio. por lo que has de acudir a tu convenio y ver que dice.

Un saludo, y cuidado con estas cosas que si se malinterpretan pueden causarte perjuicios.


----------



## atika (23 Jul 2019)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Hola Atika
> Abrió un almacén en mi ciudad, nuevo, de cero
> El contrato es temporal 3+3
> Me mandaron el primer mes fuera, a Logroño a formarme y luego los dos meses siguientes en Madrid pero aún con contrato de Logroño, me finalizan el temporal y me hacen otro el mismo día ya donde pone Madrid luego empiezan a reducir un poco las horas de 160 mes a 130
> ...



Hola: Si están respetando el temporal (3+3) no veo el fraude, al menos de entrada. A partir del segundo contrato te tendrían que hacer indefinido.
Las vacaciones, es estatuto dice que te las tienen que notificar con 2 meses de antelación, es dificil, por no decir imposible (por no decir ilegal) que el convenio diga que te las tienen que notificar solo con 15 días de antelación. Hay que tener en cuenta un detalle lógico, que si te contratan por ejemplo por un mes no te pueden notificar las vacaciones con dos meses de antelación, pero salvo cosas muy evidentes como esta, te las tienen que notificar con dos meses de antelación.
Hay una incongruencia en lo que dices de firmar el despido: lo que te comunicarán es una finalización de contrato. Por todo ello: Salvo que el contrato esté en fraude de ley, para lo cual, como ya he dicho otras veces en post anteriores, te recomiendo presentar papeleta de conciliación ya. no creo que puedas demandar el despido.
Respecto a las vacaciones lo que hay que hacer es demandar en el momento que te lo dicen, pero ten la cautela que te digo.
Un saludo, y ya nos cuentas en qué acabó todo.


----------



## atika (25 Jul 2019)

Estoico dijo:


> Buenos días;
> Tras varios meses de tensión me han despedido. La cuestión es que reclame a la empresa por escrito que cotizase a la SS a tiempo completo y no parcial como venía haciendo.
> Tras un infierno y tras muchas movidas incluida una demanda laboral por reclamación de salarios y una denuncia a la inspección de trabajo me han despedido de la empresa. Mi abogada, con todas las cautelas, opina que es un despido nulo.
> Mi rendimiento en el puesto de trabajo era óptimo.
> ...



Hola:
Al igual que tu abogada, y teniendo en cuenta exclusivamente lo que has contado, yo también entiendo que nos podríamos encontrar ante un despido nulo.
Si. Yo entiendo que sería procedente reclamar una indemnización por daños morales.
Con respecto a la segunda pregunta, no te puedo dar una respuesta, y no creo que ningún letrado pueda. ¿Qué te ha respondido tu letrada cuando le has hecho esta misma pregunta?
La respuesta lógica es que la indemnización por daños morales queda a criterio del juez, porque ¿cuánto vale el daño moral de que te despidan vulnerando tus derechos fundamentales? Depende de lo que te haya afectado. 
El otro día en mi despacho una compañera nueva me hizo la misma pregunta, y la respondí con una carcajada y le dije ¿Te ha quedado clara la respuesta o quieres que te la repita?
No hay ni tablas ni baremos ni nada. Lo único a lo que podría acudirse es a las sentencias ya dictadas por le tribunal que te toque y ver en cuanto está valorando estas indemnizaciones. Todo lo demás, aire, buenas palabras y castillos en el aire.
Si estoy equivocado y hay una forma de cuantificación, te rogaría encarecidamente que nos lo hicieses saber.
Un saludo.


----------



## Estoico (26 Jul 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu contestación.

Hablando con mi abogada del tema me comentó que va a reclamar los daños morales tomando como referencia las sanciones establecidas por la normativa que regula las infracciones al orden social. Según me dijo hay jurisprudencia que avala este criterio.
Enhorabuena por este hilo.
No descartó volver a plantearte alguna duda. Estoy en plena movida. Ayer solicite la prestación por desempleo y aunque aceptó la situación, aún no me puedo creer que haya acabado en el paro después de los resultados tangibles que le di a la empresa en qué trabajaba. Lo que está claro es que en el lodazal laboral que estamos no sólo cuenta la valía también es importante la actitud. Los mediocres exigen además de resultados sumisión incondicional ante la injusticia y la ilegalidad.


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Jul 2019)

Buenas Atika,

Esta semana y la que viene en mi empresa se trabaja a pesar de que son fiestas oficiales el jueves era Santiago Apóstol y el miércoles es San Ignacio de Loyola.

Mi pregunta es que si un trabajador puede exigir que se respeten las fiestas oficiales o está obligado a ir a trabajar. Cierto es que este año añadieron dos días a los 22 días de vacaciones a elegir pero me ha tocado los cojones que el propietario ni haya venido a trabajar los días que nos ha exigido venir a trabajar...no nos ha llamado ni un puto cliente y yo me he rascado los huevos a base de bien


----------



## Felson (27 Jul 2019)

No sé si me repito: derecho laboral es igual a lo que diga un señor o señora, llamado juez o jueza. Si lo planteas desde una perspectiva jurídica, en España, no existe derecho laboral, puesto que eso implicaría el deber de dictar sentencia en base a unas normas que, los humanos, las elevamos al rango de leyes de coexistencia. Pero esas normas pueden ser aplicables, o no, en función de: lo que considere el juez o jueza (¡ojo! esto es importante; que la juez o jueza, sea partidario de leyes discriminatorias o no; que ese día, antes del mediodía, no haya bebido; que las cartas del tarot hayan salido así o asó (sabéis los jurisconsultos porqué lo digo, solo hay que ir, hoy, a La Coruña - A Coruña_), que no tenga conocidos entre determinada gente con posibles económicos, que mi mujer no me haya dejado, que mi marido no me haya dejado, que mis hijos no me hayan dejado...). En fin, que el que juzga está tan sometido a los escarnios de la vida como cualquiera de los que juzga. Son dos caras de la misma moneda... En algunos sitios lo tienen claro y allí no manda juez o presidente. A eso vamos, de una manera más o menos evidente... hasta que lo sea para todos, como pasó allí (ya sabéis a qué me refiero... el que tenga inteligencia, que entienda... y tampoco hace falta tener mucha).


----------



## atika (29 Jul 2019)

Bienvenidos a Elysium dijo:


> buenas atika?????????? estas por ahi
> 
> 
> me puedes ayudar con lo que se considere absentismo laboral??
> ...



Hola, podemos definir el absentismo laboral como: Absentismo laboral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ahora, he trabajado para una empresa que consideraba absentismo cualquier ausencia de tu puesto de trabajo excepto por deberes inexcusables o licencias retribuidas. Por ejemplo: Consideraba absentismo una baja sea esta por enfermedad común o accidente de trabajo. En la wiki lo definen absentismo previsible y justificado.
Con lo que si nos atenemos a que es un absentismo previsible y justificado la paternidad si es absentismo (legal). Si nos atenemos a lo que al gente entiende por absentismo (el no ir a trabajar sin justificación) no sería absentismo.
Las vacaciones en ningún caso son absentismo porque no hay planificada actividad laboral alguna, por tanto, si no tienes que trabajar, difícilmente puedes ausentarte del trabajo.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (30 Jul 2019)

Estoico dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu contestación.
> 
> Hablando con mi abogada del tema me comentó que va a reclamar los daños morales tomando como referencia las sanciones establecidas por la normativa que regula las infracciones al orden social. Según me dijo hay jurisprudencia que avala este criterio.
> Enhorabuena por este hilo.
> No descartó volver a plantearte alguna duda. Estoy en plena movida. Ayer solicite la prestación por desempleo y aunque aceptó la situación, aún no me puedo creer que haya acabado en el paro después de los resultados tangibles que le di a la empresa en qué trabajaba. Lo que está claro es que en el lodazal laboral que estamos no sólo cuenta la valía también es importante la actitud. Los mediocres exigen además de resultados sumisión incondicional ante la injusticia y la ilegalidad.



Hola: Había oído lo de las sanciones de la lisos como criterio de indemnización, pero no se puede en todos los casos, por eso no lo quise comentar.
Recuerda que si ganas el juicio y acabas retornando tendrás que regularizar las prestaciones percibidas por el paro. Es decir, como esta demanda conlleva salarios de tramitación, y si ganas te los abonan, no puedes percibir a la vez salarios de tramitación y la prestación por desempleo, con lo que te tocará regularizarlos. Es una cosa que no he hecho nunca, es decir: Ignoro si te abonan solo la diferencia de los salarios dejados de percibir y la prestación por desempleo, o bien devuelves la prestación por desempleo y te abonan ellos todos tu salarios...
Para curiosos aquí lo explican infinitamente mejor que yo: Caso práctico: Incompatibilidad entre los salarios de tramitación y las prestaciones por desempleo reconocidas (art. 268, LGSS).

Un saludo.


----------



## Estoico (30 Jul 2019)

Muchas gracias atika.

Cuando fui a pedir la prestación por desempleo me comentaron los funcionarios que en el supuesto de que se declarase nulo el despido sería muy conveniente que llevase la sentencia para en el caso de que la empresa no cumpla instar su ejecución.

Me comentaron que la empresa debía pagar las cotizaciones a la seguridad social y devolver las cantidades que yo haya percibido en concepto de prestación por desempleo. El sobrante de mi sueldo sería lo que la empresa deberá pagarme como salarios de tramitación. Me comentaron que la empresa se debe ocupar de todo.

Gracias de nuevo por tu interés.


----------



## atika (31 Jul 2019)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Buenas Atika,
> 
> Esta semana y la que viene en mi empresa se trabaja a pesar de que son fiestas oficiales el jueves era Santiago Apóstol y el miércoles es San Ignacio de Loyola.
> 
> Mi pregunta es que si un trabajador puede exigir que se respeten las fiestas oficiales o está obligado a ir a trabajar. Cierto es que este año añadieron dos días a los 22 días de vacaciones a elegir pero me ha tocado los cojones que el propietario ni haya venido a trabajar los días que nos ha exigido venir a trabajar...no nos ha llamado ni un puto cliente y yo me he rascado los huevos a base de bien



Pues respondiendo a tu pregunta con otra pregunta ¿Has ido a un bar alguna vez en festivo? ¿Y a una farmacia? ¿Y en el autobús municipal?
Eso creo que de sobra responde a la primera pregunta de si puedes o no trabajar en festivos. Ahora la matizamos pero mucho:
¿Dice tu contrato que trabajaras domingos y festivos? Si la respuesta es no, no tendrías que acudir a trabajar.
¿Prohíbe el convenio que se trabajarán domingos y festivos? Si no lo prohíbe expresamente se pueden trabajar.
¿A cuanto se pagan los domingos y festivos? A lo que diga el convenio. ¿Te lo han pagado como se debe?
Por cada domingo o festivo trabajado te tienen que dar otro día libre (más la respectiva compensación económica), con lo que si te los han dado en vacaciones perfecto.
¿Tienes calendario laboral? ¿Exige el convenio la entrega con alguna antelación del calendario laboral? ¿Lo hicieron? Si te han cambiado el calendario ¿Te lo notificaron con la antelación que marque el convenio? ¿Existen acuerdos del comité de empresa que mejoren el convenio?

Por último, si no has hecho nada y has pasado otro día de trabajo, mejor para tí, lo único es la "pérdida" de ese día festivo que te cogerás en vacaciones.
El dueño, que para eso es el dueño, puede hacer lo que quiera. A tí como empleado ni te afecta, lo único que te ha de preocupar es que se respeten tus derechos laborales.

Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (31 Jul 2019)

Gracias ATIKA por tu respuesta


----------



## alberto ávila (31 Jul 2019)

Hola a todos. Quería plantear un problema laboral de un compañero para el que honestamente no encuentro una solución satisfactoria. Aquí hay algunas personas brillantes que quizás puedan orientarme o mostrar una perspectiva distinta. Voy al tema: En el último año, la SS ha empezado a reconocer como enfermedad profesional el síndrome del túnel carpiano en profesiones donde no era fácilmente aceptable la consideración de enfermedad profesional. Es una neuropatía periférica que se produce por compresión del nervio mediano a su paso por el túnel carpiano de la muñeca. Hasta ahora, era comúnmente aceptado en profesiones como lavanderos, cortadores de tejidos y material plástico y similares, trabajos de montaje (electrónica, mecánica), industria textil, mataderos (carniceros, matarifes), hostelería (camareros, cocineros), soldadores, carpinteros, pulidores, pintores, limpiadoras....etc. Dicho esto como preámbulo, mi amigo trabaja como administrativo con un ordenador en una oficina y tiene diagnosticada esta enfermedad hace ya años. Sigue un tratamiento para ello. La enfermedad no le impide trabajar y no es evidente para el resto de la empresa. Nadie sospecha nada. Él jamás se ha hecho un reconocimiento médico en la empresa donde trabaja. El mes pasado el SPRL de la empresa ha determinado que existe riesgo de enfermedad profesional en todos los puestos de trabajo de la empresa ( en el suyo de administrativo de oficina, hacen referencia a este tipo de neuropatía y le requiere que pase reconocimiento médico de forma obligatoria). Este hombre está aterrado, conoce el art 196 de la LGSS que obliga a pasar reconocimientos médicos periódicos en los puestos de trabajo con riesgo de enfermedades profesionales, como ahora parece su caso. Él sabe que si es reconocido por un médico competente, va a ser declarado no apto para trabajar y en su empresa no hay recolocación posible. También sabe que el SPRL de su empresa es un nido de talibanes que pretende pasar a la mutua todas las contingencias posibles, sean reales o ficticias. Lo que probablemente terminaría en un despido. Estoy buscando argumentos legales coherentes que pudieran ser defendidos ante un juez para no pasar reconocimiento médico: derecho a la intimidad, incoherencia entre su puesto de trabajo y la enfermedad profesional asociada a ese puesto. Cualquier cosa que le permita no realizar el reconocimiento médico. Gracias anticipadas por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ago 2019)

que pasa si la empresa no te da el certificado de empresa ni ha pagado las cuotas nunca cuando vas a cobrar el paro?


----------



## atika (2 Ago 2019)

alberto ávila dijo:


> Hola a todos. Quería plantear un problema laboral de un compañero para el que honestamente no encuentro una solución satisfactoria. Aquí hay algunas personas brillantes que quizás puedan orientarme o mostrar una perspectiva distinta. Voy al tema: En el último año, la SS ha empezado a reconocer como enfermedad profesional el síndrome del túnel carpiano en profesiones donde no era fácilmente aceptable la consideración de enfermedad profesional. Es una neuropatía periférica que se produce por compresión del nervio mediano a su paso por el túnel carpiano de la muñeca. Hasta ahora, era comúnmente aceptado en profesiones como lavanderos, cortadores de tejidos y material plástico y similares, trabajos de montaje (electrónica, mecánica), industria textil, mataderos (carniceros, matarifes), hostelería (camareros, cocineros), soldadores, carpinteros, pulidores, pintores, limpiadoras....etc. Dicho esto como preámbulo, mi amigo trabaja como administrativo con un ordenador en una oficina y tiene diagnosticada esta enfermedad hace ya años. Sigue un tratamiento para ello. La enfermedad no le impide trabajar y no es evidente para el resto de la empresa. Nadie sospecha nada. Él jamás se ha hecho un reconocimiento médico en la empresa donde trabaja. El mes pasado el SPRL de la empresa ha determinado que existe riesgo de enfermedad profesional en todos los puestos de trabajo de la empresa ( en el suyo de administrativo de oficina, hacen referencia a este tipo de neuropatía y le requiere que pase reconocimiento médico de forma obligatoria). Este hombre está aterrado, conoce el art 196 de la LGSS que obliga a pasar reconocimientos médicos periódicos en los puestos de trabajo con riesgo de enfermedades profesionales, como ahora parece su caso. Él sabe que si es reconocido por un médico competente, va a ser declarado no apto para trabajar y en su empresa no hay recolocación posible. También sabe que el SPRL de su empresa es un nido de talibanes que pretende pasar a la mutua todas las contingencias posibles, sean reales o ficticias. Lo que probablemente terminaría en un despido. Estoy buscando argumentos legales coherentes que pudieran ser defendidos ante un juez para no pasar reconocimiento médico: derecho a la intimidad, incoherencia entre su puesto de trabajo y la enfermedad profesional asociada a ese puesto. Cualquier cosa que le permita no realizar el reconocimiento médico. Gracias anticipadas por vuestra ayuda.



Hola:

Lo primero el art 196 es el de la antigua ley, ahora es el 243 de la nueva ley.

Ese artículo dice:

_“Todas las empresas que hayan de cubrir puestos de trabajo con riesgo de enfermedades profesionales están obligadas a practicar un *reconocimiento médico previo a la admisión de los trabajadores *que hayan de ocupar aquellos y a realizar los reconocimientos periódicos que para cada tipo de enfermedad se establezcan en las normas que, al efecto, apruebe el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social”_

Y sí, te repito: Reconocimiento PREVIO a la contratación, Como tu amigo ya está contratado, no le pueden hacer un reconocimiento PREVIO. Ergo no se le puede aplicar en ningún caso este artículo.

Ahora ¿Le pueden obligar a realizar un reconocimiento médico?

Pues de entrada NO. Estas revisiones son voluntarias, peeero el art 22.1 de la LPRL dice:

_“El empresario garantizará a los trabajadores a su servicio la vigilancia periódica de su estado de salud en función de los riesgos inherentes al trabajo._

*Esta vigilancia sólo podrá llevarse a cabo cuando el trabajador preste su consentimiento*_. De este carácter voluntario *sólo se exceptuarán, previo informe de los representantes de los trabajadores, los supuestos en los que la realización de los reconocimientos sea imprescindible para evaluar los efectos de las condiciones de trabajo sobre la salud de los trabajadores* *o para verificar si el estado de salud del trabajador puede constituir un peligro para el mismo*, *para los demás trabajadores o para otras personas relacionadas con la empresa o cuando así esté establecido en una disposición legal en relación con la protección de riesgos específicos y actividades de especial peligrosidad.*

En todo caso se deberá optar por la realización de aquellos reconocimientos o pruebas que causen las menores molestias al trabajador y que sean proporcionales al riesgo.”_

Con lo que mucho me temo que en base a lo subrayado si que creo posible que tenga que pasar reconocimiento médico.

Ahora TRANQUILO: Si la enfermedad profesional no le impide trabajar, no creo que le declaren incapacitado para el ejercicio de la profesión habitual. Si poniéndonos en lo peor, le dan la incapacidad permanente por enfermedad profesional pueden darse varios tipos:


Incapacidad permanente parcial: Recibiría una indemnización a tanto alzado y se le permitiría seguir trabajando en la empresa.
Incapacidad permanente total: No podría trabajar en su profesión pero podría trabajar en cualquier otro sitio. Percibiría una prestación económica del 55% de la base reguladora, y si es mayor de 55 años podría incrementarse en un 20% hasta el 75%. OJO: Puede trabajar en otro sitio y cobrar el 55% de la base reguladora, con lo que si encuentra otro trabajo es un chollo. Además habría que ver si tiene alguna minusvalía para pagar menos impuestos.
No creo que le den la absoluta y mucho menos la gran invalidez así que no voy a entrar en ellas.
Y creo que eso es todo. Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## alberto ávila (2 Ago 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo primero el art 196 es el de la antigua ley, ahora es el 243 de la nueva ley.
> 
> ...


----------



## alberto ávila (3 Ago 2019)

Nada de eso va a ocurrir debido a qué no va a ir al reconocimiento médico. Se niega a pasarlo. ¿Puede un médico declarar a una persona "no apta" para un puesto de trabajo sin reconocerla?. Yo entiendo que sin reconocer a una persona, un médico no debiera poder declarar "no apta" a una persona, en todo caso escribirá "no valorable" o "pendiente de valoración". Declarar a una persona "apta" o "no apta" para un puesto de trabajo sin reconocerla es una declaración sesgada. Gracias


----------



## atika (3 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que pasa si la empresa no te da el certificado de empresa ni ha pagado las cuotas nunca cuando vas a cobrar el paro?



Absolutamente nada: vas al paro le dices que la empresa no te lo ha querido dar y son ellos los que se lo piden bajo apercibimiento de multa, y que se joda el empresaurio por no hacer su trabajo.
Así de simple.


----------



## atika (3 Ago 2019)

alberto ávila dijo:


> Nada de eso va a ocurrir debido a qué no va a ir al reconocimiento médico. Se niega a pasarlo. ¿Puede un médico declarar a una persona "no apta" para un puesto de trabajo sin reconocerla?. Yo entiendo que sin reconocer a una persona, un médico no debiera poder declarar "no apta" a una persona, en todo caso escribirá "no valorable" o "pendiente de valoración". Declarar a una persona "apta" o "no apta" para un puesto de trabajo sin reconocerla es una declaración sesgada. Gracias



Uffff, qué gran argumento jurídico, jamás se me hubiera ocurido esa respuesta... Por dios, seamos serios: ¿En qué argumento jurídico te basas para decir que no va a ir al reconocimiento? y por cierto ¿Conoces las consecuencias de no ir a un reconocimineto médico obligatorio?
Cuando respondas a estas preguntas te contaré más cosas.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ago 2019)

atika dijo:


> Absolutamente nada: vas al paro le dices que la empresa no te lo ha querido dar y son ellos los que se lo piden bajo apercibimiento de multa, y que se joda el empresaurio por no hacer su trabajo.
> Así de simple.



pero mientras no te reconocerán la prestación.
sigo un caso en una empresa de reparto de comida que considera autonomos a los empleados en contra del criterio de la seguridad social y ahora del juez del juzgado de lo social.
en principio recurrirán hasta el supremo y mientras los repartidores no cobran.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ago 2019)

Me podíais ayudar en cómo denunciar este tema?

Cooperativa Lleida obliga trabajar 14 horas, 84h/ semana (si no, no te llaman). No es esto pura esclavitud, es denunciable?


----------



## atika (4 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero mientras no te reconocerán la prestación.
> sigo un caso en una empresa de reparto de comida que considera autonomos a los empleados en contra del criterio de la seguridad social y ahora del juez del juzgado de lo social.
> en principio recurrirán hasta el supremo y mientras los repartidores no cobran.



En ese caso sí, pero porque está en litigio el hecho de ser o no autonomo. En cuando sea "oficialmente" asalariado recibiría la prestación. Tenías que haberme contado esto a la vez que formulabas la pregunta si no, no podía responderte de manera correcta. La respuesta inicial a tú pregunta inicial es correcta.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Ago 2019)

si correcto, tienes razón las dos veces.

el tema es que se recurrirá hasta que llegue al supremo, pues se juegan una millonada y el modelo de negocio.

y mientras, no se cobra pese a lo que dice el fallo:

Que, estimando la demanda interpuesta por la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, contra XX S.L. y las personas físicas indicadas en el encabezamiento, con personación de los sindicatos CCOO y UGT, declaro, con los efectos legales correspondientes, que los trabajadores codemandados estaban sujetos a una relación laboral con XX S.L. en el tiempo en el que prestaron respectivamente sus servicios en el período que abarca el acta de liquidación, condenando a la indicada sociedad a estar y pasar por ello.

es un caso singular, aunque afecte en este juicio a mas de 500 y en el futuro a miles, para el que el Estado no tiene respuesta, parece.


----------



## alberto ávila (5 Ago 2019)

atika dijo:


> Uffff, qué gran argumento jurídico, jamás se me hubiera ocurido esa respuesta... Por dios, seamos serios: ¿En qué argumento jurídico te basas para decir que no va a ir al reconocimiento? y por cierto ¿Conoces las consecuencias de no ir a un reconocimineto médico obligatorio?
> Cuando respondas a estas preguntas te contaré más cosas.



Ya lo sé que no es serio. Ya me gustaría tener argumentos jurídicos coherentes y defendibles, el hecho es que no los tengo. El trabajador se niega a realizar el reconocimiento médico. Si efectivamente la obligatoriedad de dicho reconocimiento es ajustada a derecho, la consecuencia de la negativa a pasarlo son de tipo disciplinario para el trabajador. Probablemente, el despido.


----------



## atika (5 Ago 2019)

alberto ávila dijo:


> Ya lo sé que no es serio. Ya me gustaría tener argumentos jurídicos coherentes y defendibles, el hecho es que no los tengo. El trabajador se niega a realizar el reconocimiento médico. Si efectivamente la obligatoriedad de dicho reconocimiento es ajustada a derecho, la consecuencia de la negativa a pasarlo son de tipo disciplinario para el trabajador. Probablemente, el despido.



Correcto. Entonces como va a tener que pasar reconocimiento o irse a la calle con una mano delante y otra detrás. ¿Qué es mejor?
a) Irse a la calle gratis
b) alguna de las siguientes posibilidades:
- Indemnización y seguir currando
- Irse a la calle con una pensión de 55%, paro y posibilidad de currar en otro sector diferente.

....

Me parece a mi que la opción b es la más correcta ¿No crees?
Con lo que, si tu amigo es inteligente y suponiendo que yo fuese un buen letrado, lo conveniente aquí sería pasar el reconocimiento médico porque su enfermedad es profesional y de una u otra manera va a ser retribuido. Si fuerza su despido se va gratis (bueno con el paro y ya). (Aviso para navegantes: Si no fuese una enfermedad profesional estariamos hablando en otros términos, este caso no es extrapolable a todos los casos)

¿Quedó claro?


----------



## atika (5 Ago 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me podíais ayudar en cómo denunciar este tema?
> 
> Cooperativa Lleida obliga trabajar 14 horas, 84h/ semana (si no, no te llaman). No es esto pura esclavitud, es denunciable?



Tras haber leido el hilo, creo en que he de coincidir que lo mejor es una denuncia a la inspección de trabajo. Le he estado dando vueltas a otras soluciones jurídicas pero las veo más difíciles de realizar. Tambien sería bueno que empezase a existir cierta implantación sindical en la empresa y darle caña a la cooperativa.


----------



## alberto ávila (5 Ago 2019)

atika dijo:


> Corecto. Entonces como va a tener que pasar reconocimiento o irse a la calle con una mano delante y otra detrás. ¿Qué es mejor?
> a) Irse a la calle gratis
> b) alguna de las siguientes posibilidades:
> - Indemnización y seguir currando
> ...



Cristalino el planteamiento. Tienes toda la razón del mundo y es lo que se le va a aconsejar. Lo que implícitamente estás reconociendo es que todas las profesiones de despacho(administrativos, abogados, profesores de universidad que utilizan un ordenador tienen un riesgo de enfermedad profesional(síndrome del túnel carpiano o similares), ergo el reconocimiento médico es obligatorio para cualquier persona que trabaje en un despacho con un ordenador. Me confirmas que estás de acuerdo con esto?


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Ago 2019)

atika dijo:


> Tras haber leido el hilo, creo en que he de coincidir que lo mejor es una denuncia a la inspección de trabajo. Le he estado dando vueltas a otras soluciones jurídicas pero las veo más difíciles de realizar. Tambien sería bueno que empezase a existir cierta implantación sindical en la empresa y darle caña a la cooperativa.



Gracias.

Estamos hablando de jornadas de 14 horas diarias de lunes a sábado.

Sobre la jornada de los temporeros el Estado informa sobre el trabajo temporero en Francia. Ya lo buscaré para España.

RECOLECCIÓN DE FRUTA
Y
CAMPAÑA DE LA VENDIMIA
2019 
HOJA INFORMATIVA 
MINISTERIO DE TRABAJO, MIGRACIONES Y SEGURIDAD 
SOCIAL
CONSEJERÍA DE TRABAJO, MIGRACIONES Y 
SEGURIDAD SOCIAL EN FRANCIA

4.6 Jornada

La duración legal de trabajo son 35 horas a la semana

Tiempo máximo diario

El tiempo de trabajo efectivo no debe ser superior a 10 horas al día (12 con derogación). La
derogación se otorga en los casos siguientes:
A demanda del empleador, con acuerdo del inspector de trabajo.
En caso de urgencia ligada a un aumento temporal de la actividad.
Si una convención o un acuerdo de empresa o de establecimiento (o en su defecto de la convención
o un acuerdo de ramo) prevé un tiempo mayor del tiempo de trabajo de 10 horas en caso de un
aumento de actividad o por motivos relacionados con la organización de la empresa *siempre con un 
límite de 12 horas de trabajo efectivo. *
o Tiempo máximo semanal
El tiempo de trabajo semanal no puede ser superior a los dos límites siguientes:
 48 horas en una semana
Y una media de 44 horas por semana en un periodo de 12 semanas consecutivas.
Por derogación, el tiempo máximo en una semana puede aumentarse, en caso de circunstancias
excepcionales, hasta 60 horas máximo (con autorización del inspector de trabajo).

Es posible aumentar el tiempo máximo semanal de 44 horas de media en un periodo de 12 semanas
a 46 horas en el mismo periodo:
Si una convención o un acuerdo de empresa o de establecimiento (o en su defecto una convención
o un acuerdo de ramo) lo prevé.
En defecto de convención o de acuerdo tras autorización de la inspección de trabajo.

*El trabajador debe poder disfrutar de un descanso mínimo de 11 horas consecutivas entre dos días
de trabajo *(igualmente salvo derogación) y de un descanso semanal de un mínimo de 35 horas o por
lo menos de un día entero de descanso una vez por semana (salvo derogación).


----------



## atika (5 Ago 2019)

alberto ávila dijo:


> Cristalino el planteamiento. Tienes toda la razón del mundo y es lo que se le va a aconsejar. Lo que implícitamente estás reconociendo es que todas las profesiones de despacho(administrativos, abogados, profesores de universidad que utilizan un ordenador tienen un riesgo de enfermedad profesional(síndrome del túnel carpiano o similares), ergo el reconocimiento médico es obligatorio para cualquier persona que trabaje en un despacho con un ordenador. Me confirmas que estás de acuerdo con esto?



Si, y solo si, la empresa detecta un riego profesional. Habría que leer la sentencia detenidamente. REcuerda que apras entar jurisprudencia se necesitan dos sentencias del Supremo. Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## atika (6 Ago 2019)

Te respondo apresuradamente porque estoy hasta arriba de trabajo, y en 2 días me vuelvo a ir de vacaciones y no paso par aquí hasta el 18 de agosto.
Si, soy letrado laboralista. Si, trabajo en Madrid. Más allá de la ayuda básica en el consultorio a modo de pro bono para la sociedad, la ayuda que requieres implicaría que cobrase por mi trabajo. Consejos: Por la complejidad de la demanda te recomiendo que tanto la papeleta como la demanda te la haga un letrado. Tengo un montón de jurisprudencia interesante para tu caso, pero no me da tiempo para más. Para presentar papeleta tienes 20 días hábiles. Dale una vuelta y consulta con un letrado. (es mi consejo) Para demandar por derechos fundamentales hay que citar al fiscal, dar prueba indiciaria etc etc, si no corres el riesgo de que te la tramiten por despido ordinario, no sin tener en cuenta la vulneración de derechos fundamentales.
Si puedo luego, y si no en unos días cuando vuelva te escribiré otro comentario respondiendo lo que vea de lo que has comentado. Pero si me haces caso, irás a un letrado especialista.
Un saludo y un regalo.


----------



## Luztu (16 Ago 2019)

Buenos días @atika,

Te cuento un poco mi caso a ver si puedes orientarme, busco actualmente abogado laboralista en Madrid por lo que mi idea es pagar por los servicios, no busco solo una ayuda pro-bono. Trabajo desde hace 4 años y medio en la misma empresa, contabilidad, convenio de oficinas y despachos de Madrid.

Desde hace mas de 1 año me pagan muy tarde, normalmente entre el día 8 y 19 del mes siguiente. Además, muchas veces la transferencia me llega desde una cuenta personal del empresario o desde la cuenta de una de sus otras sociedades. Ya he aceptado una oferta de trabajo en otro sitio, donde empiezo el día 2 de septiembre y mi idea era dar mi preaviso de baja hoy mismo, para tener los 15 días. Por cierto, todavía no he cobrado la nómina de julio y estamos a 16 de agosto.

Voy a avisar de mi baja voluntaria a lo largo de la mañana, o crees que sería conveniente que no lo dijera aunque luego me tengan que descontar los 15 días de preaviso no dado? porque no se si puedo denunciar si ya me he dado de baja. Entiendo que es una falta grave el pagar siempre tarde y en muchas ocasiones desde cuentas bancarias que no pertenecen a la empresa que me tiene contratado.

Por último, no me da las nóminas para firmar, me las da una vez cada muchos meses, por lo que probablemente de este año el no tenga ninguna firmada por mi.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## la_trotona (18 Ago 2019)

Y con todas estas movidas que ya tienes. ¿por qué no vas siempre con algún aparato que esos disimulan muy bien para grabar todo? En el caso de las clientas te hubiese venido muy bien.


----------



## atika (18 Ago 2019)

He estado de vacaciones, en cuanto me ponga al día os contesto


----------



## Galvani (19 Ago 2019)

Bueno quizá nulo que es peor, aunque en ese caso pactan imagino. Si son hijos de puta no pactan y te readmiten para joderte. Porque así son muchos.


----------



## RAYO777 (20 Ago 2019)

Excelente hilo con muchísima información,gracias.
Os cuento,
he recibido burofax con comunicación de despido objetivo con fecha 1 de septiembre.
Dice la comunicación que me abonaran el dia 1 la cantidad correspondiente a despido objetivo.
Entiendo que invocando el ET art 53 aunque me digan que van a pagar el dia X si en el dia que recibo la comunicación no recibo ningún dinero por ningún medio deja de haber la simultaneidad,¿Lo interpreto bien?
"b) Poner a disposición del trabajador, simultáneamente a la entrega de la comunicación escrita, la indemnización de veinte días por año de servicio..."

Muchas gracias.

Edito con otra pregunta por no abrir otro post:

¿Puedo hacer una reclamación de cantidad laboral (diferencias en dietas) de 4 años atrás? He leido algo acerca de la reclamación de cantidades y hace mención al límite de un año o lo he mal interpretado...

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Galvani (20 Ago 2019)

RAYO777 dijo:


> Excelente hilo con muchísima información,gracias.
> Os cuento,
> he recibido burofax con comunicación de despido objetivo con fecha 1 de septiembre.
> Dice la comunicación que me abonaran el dia 1 la cantidad correspondiente a despido objetivo.
> ...



Es un año máximo lo de reclamar cantidades. Desde que reclamas a un año atrás. Lo otro ni idea pero vamos vas a tener que ir a juicio o sea que abogado ya.


----------



## sada (20 Ago 2019)

interesante hilo


----------



## atika (22 Ago 2019)

Por orden:
Recibí esta consulta en mi buzón. Como no hay ningún dato personal ni nada la voy a responder en el hilo para que todos aprendan:
"Hola: Hace 2 meses me contrato una empresa española con contrato indefinido para trabajar en un proyecto de un año en el extranjero. 

Todo iba bien, pero la semana pasada mi encargado me comunica que mañana viernes vuelvo a España. 

Este encargado ya tuvo problemas con todos mis compañeros, con personas del proyecto, amenazó a varios compañeros con echarlos, finalmente el encargado el cliente lo echo por insultar, amenazar e intento de agresión con una navaja a un indio. 

Ayer me entero que cuando llegue a España estoy en el paro por la información que el encargado dio de mi. 

Mis compañeros y yo flipando. 

Con el contrato indefinido que beneficios tengo? O no sirve de nada, pueden dejarme tirado cuando quieran? 

Un saludo y gracias por tu tiempo "

El contrato indefinido quiere decir eso, que eres indefinido, pero no fijo. para el resto tienes los mismos beneficios y perjuicios que un contrato temporal, no puedes tener más ni menos pues de lo contrario sería discriminatorios. Realmente no existe ningún beneficio por tener un contrato indefinido. En principios es lo suyo. Se regula la relación laboral en la mayoría de los casos por el estatuto de los trabajadoras y por el convenio que se te aplique, cobras tu salario y cotizas a la seguridad social.
El hecho que digas que no sirve de nada no lo entiendo. Ya lo he dicho alguna vez en este consultorio. El despido en este país es libre pero no gratuito. No puedes forzar a nadie a trabajar contigo si no te quiere, pero no pueden echarte con una mano delante y otra detrás porque sí. El despido ha de estar justificado. Si no lo esta es un despido improcedente y dada tu antigüedad, tienes una indemnización de 33 días por año trabajado.
Como ya he dicho otras veces el plazo para reclamar el despido son 20 días hábiles, así que acude a tu abogado y reclámales lo que te corresponda, pero dada tu antigüedad no creo que sea mucho.
Un saludo


----------



## atika (22 Ago 2019)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenos días @atika,
> 
> Te cuento un poco mi caso a ver si puedes orientarme, busco actualmente abogado laboralista en Madrid por lo que mi idea es pagar por los servicios, no busco solo una ayuda pro-bono. Trabajo desde hace 4 años y medio en la misma empresa, contabilidad, convenio de oficinas y despachos de Madrid.
> 
> ...



Hola:
llego tarde, pero esto es lo que tiene. Las vacaciones no se perdonan 
A ver: Yo si hubiese dado o daría preaviso. Soy partidario de hacer bien las cosas.
Segundo: Reclama ya las nóminas que te deban. no te preocupes, puedes denunciar cuando quieras. Para reclamar las cantidades adeudadas concretamente tienes un año. Pero ¿porqué conviene reclamar ya? Porque la última nómina es un crédito privilegiado en caso de concurso de acreedores, y tendrías una cierta preferencia de cobro.
Efectivamente el retraso en el pago de las nóminas es una infracción grave o muy grave en la LISOS. Pero también es el primer indicio de que la empresa hace aguas.
Las nóminas como tal no hace falta que las firmes, pero la empresa si está obligada a darte un recibo de las mismas. Es más de lo mismo, puedes presentar una denuncia a la inspección de trabajo por los retrasos o por las nóminas, pero probablemente le des la puntilla.
Me alegro de que hayas encontrado otro trabajo, dadas las circunstancias es lo mejor.
PD: si necesitas un letrado para reclamar esas cantidades ponte en contacto por privado conmigo a ver si nos cuadra bien a los dos.
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## atika (22 Ago 2019)

RAYO777 dijo:


> Excelente hilo con muchísima información,gracias.
> Os cuento,
> he recibido burofax con comunicación de despido objetivo con fecha 1 de septiembre.
> Dice la comunicación que me abonaran el dia 1 la cantidad correspondiente a despido objetivo.
> ...



Hola: Yo no lo veo tan claro.
Lo lógico sería responder que sí pero (siempre hay un pero) Si el despido es por causas económicas el siguiente párrafo del artículo 53 B) (que no lo has puesto) se dispensa a la empresa la obligación de poner a disposición de los trabajadores, simultáneamente a la comunicación escrita, el importe de la indemnización legal, siempre que la precaria situación económica lo justifique y haga lo constar expresamente el empresario. En el post 671 encontrarás más información al respecto.
Si así lo reflejase la carta estaría bien hecho.
En caso de no reflejarlo, estimo que tendrías razón, y que tu despido sería improcedente por defecto de forma al no haber puesto a tu disposición las cantidades adeudadas para el despido objetivo. (Ojo, que un mero error de cálculo no hace improcedente este despido).
También te informo que tienes una licencia retribuida de seis horas a la semana para la búsqueda de empleo (o para quedarte en la cama durmiendo) con lo que ya que te echan, no seas tonto y disfrútala. (Art 53.2 ET)
Recuerda, 20 días hábiles para reclamar la improcedencia. Puedes reclamar tanto desde que te comunican la carta o desde que se hace efectivo el despido. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (22 Ago 2019)

AGRADECIMIENTO:

LLEVAMOS 1000 POST Y CREO QUE CERCA (O MÁS) DE 200 CONSULTAS RESPONDIDAS. ADEMÁS HAY UN ÍNDICE BASTANTE INTERESANTE EN EL SEGUNDO POST DE GUÍA PRINCIPAL. (Los mensajes pueden estar 3 o 4 por encima o por debajo, porque la gente ha ido borrando post, pero como yo cito todos los mensaje que respondo, aunque se hayan borrado, las consultas permanecen)

ESPERO OS ESTÉ SIRVIENDO DE ALGO. SI SUMO LAS HORAS QUE LE HE ECHADO A ESTO DAN PARA IRSE DE VACACIONES A MALDIVAS A GASTOS PAGADOS (Y NO ES BROMA).

UN SALUDO A TODOS.

PD: CALOPEZ ÁBREME PRIVADO QUE TENEMOS QUE HABLAR.


----------



## RAYO777 (22 Ago 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola: Yo no lo veo tan claro.
> Lo lógico sería responder que sí pero (siempre hay un pero) Si el despido es por causas económicas el siguiente párrafo del artículo 53 B) (que no lo has puesto) se dispensa a la empresa la obligación de poner a disposición de los trabajadores, simultáneamente a la comunicación escrita, el importe de la indemnización legal, siempre que la precaria situación económica lo justifique y haga lo constar expresamente el empresario. En el post 671 encontrarás más información al respecto.
> Si así lo reflejase la carta estaría bien hecho.
> En caso de no reflejarlo, estimo que tendrías razón, y que tu despido sería improcedente por defecto de forma al no haber puesto a tu disposición las cantidades adeudadas para el despido objetivo. (Ojo, que un mero error de cálculo no hace improcedente este despido).
> ...



P


atika dijo:


> Hola: Yo no lo veo tan claro.
> Lo lógico sería responder que sí pero (siempre hay un pero) Si el despido es por causas económicas el siguiente párrafo del artículo 53 B) (que no lo has puesto) se dispensa a la empresa la obligación de poner a disposición de los trabajadores, simultáneamente a la comunicación escrita, el importe de la indemnización legal, siempre que la precaria situación económica lo justifique y haga lo constar expresamente el empresario. En el post 671 encontrarás más información al respecto.
> Si así lo reflejase la carta estaría bien hecho.
> En caso de no reflejarlo, estimo que tendrías razón, y que tu despido sería improcedente por defecto de forma al no haber puesto a tu disposición las cantidades adeudadas para el despido objetivo. (Ojo, que un mero error de cálculo no hace improcedente este despido).
> ...



Primero muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, desde luego haces una labor encomiable,(e impagable como bien dices) Bueno, después del peloteo te cuento: el despido objetivo es "por causas de naturaleza organizativa y/o productivas" por lo que no se mencionan otras de carácter económico.

Mi duda en la interpretación del articulo era que si pone en el burofax que el despido es el 1 de septiembre y dice que pagaran el 1 de septiembre aunque digan que van a pagar no lo hacen en el momento de la comunicación no habiendo por lo tanto la simultaneidad a la que hace referencia la ley.

Por otro lado esta mi consulta a la que el forero Galvani respondió a cerca de si puedo reclamar unas diferencias de cantidades en dietas y kilometraje de varios años o solo de un año para atras.

Y por último, aprovechando que vienes fresco, ¿Es complicado demostrar una cesión ilegal? Tengo varios emails que hacen ver directrices por parte del cliente al que mi empresa, la pagadora, da servicio. He leído que una simple copia de un email no tendría, dependiendo del juez, valor probatorio, y un perito informático me pide 2800€ más notario por dar certificación a esos correos.

Muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## atika (22 Ago 2019)

RAYO777 dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> Primero muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, desde luego haces una labor encomiable,(e impagable como bien dices) Bueno, después del peloteo te cuento: el despido objetivo es "por causas de naturaleza organizativa y/o productivas" por lo que no se mencionan otras de carácter económico.
> ...



Hola:
Solo se pueden reclamar cantidades de un año para atrás. (Recuerda que hay que probarlas)
Pues me va a ser difícil darte una estimación sobre la dificultad o no porque no conozco el caso en concreto ni sé la documentación que tienes. De todos modos siendo prácticos, ya te han despedido, probar una cesión ilegal ahora no te va a reportar ninguna utilidad, porque, aunque haya una empresa matriz, el costo de la indemnización no va a aumentar. Eso en su día hubiese servido para que te contratase directamente la matriz, ahora que ya estás en la calle te da igual. (he resumido mucho, no te daría igual si la empresa en la que trabajas fuese a quebrar, puesto que así la empresa cedente si sería responsable del pago de la indemnización)
Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (31 Ago 2019)

Estoy de acuerdo ATICA, Un viaje a las Maldivas y con unas señoritas de compañía también ATICA 

Una pregunta por curiosidad técnica sobre la edad de la jubilación que creo que dentro de unos años va a ser muy habitual. Un empelado llega a los 67 y ya ha llegado a su edad de jubilación establecida por la ley pero el hombre "quiere seguir trabajando por los motivos que sean (que su pensión es una puta mierda vamos) entiendo que la administración encantada de que continúe cotizando y no pagando-le la pensión pero ¿El empresario? puede decirle que tururú, que le dé las gracias por haberle pagado un sueldo los últimos años pero que tiene gente más joven y mas productiva y que no lo quiere más en su empresa, despidiéndole por edad de jubilacióm u obligandole a jubilarse.

Gracias d eantemano pro tus comentarios y perdona si es una pregunta chora pero no soy docto en derecho laboral


----------



## sada (1 Sep 2019)

tenia 20 años cotizado, me fui al paro en enero hasta julio. ahora me han hecho un contrato por obra y servicio de 6 meses (me dicen q luego lo harán indefinido) . Si no me interesa renovar puedo decir que no? avisar con 15 días y automáticamente vuelvo a tener paro? es decir puedo volver a solicitar la prestación?


----------



## Nicors (2 Sep 2019)

Hola. En dos ocasiones mi jefe de servicio, en una administración pública, me ha abierto expediente.

En el primero no se inició, imagino porque en la oficina de personal no encontraron nada que pudiera dar origen a una falta.

En el segundo, lo inició atendiendo a tres puntos:
1) Fichar la salida a las 14.00 en vez de las 14.30 h ignorando que existe flexibilidad horaria de acuerdo a la realización de cursos.
2) El presunto bajo rendimiento por mi parte.

3) Por fichar la salida en un centro distinto al de trabajo sin existir un reglamento que lo impida.

Esta vez la oficina de personal me ha abierto expediente por el último punto sin hacer caso de los dos primeros.

¿se le puede denunciar por acoso laboral?

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2019)

Hacen Falta Guillotinas. dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> los directivos o jefecillos de la empresa, pueden estar en las reuniones de trabajadores y votar si hay que tomar alguna decision?



Hola: Muy resumido Jefecillos si. Quien tenga poder de representación de la empresa y hable en su nombre no. Dependerá del caso concreto y del tipo de contrato. Los contratos de alta dirección no pueden votar los ordinarios si. Ejemplo en un hipermercado, puede votar el director (siempre que tenga un contrato laboral y no de alta dirección), pero no puede votar el responsable de recursos humanos apoderado por la empresa.
Se que es una respuesta un poco ambigua, pero es lo que hay. Estoy súper pillado de tiempo y no me da tiempo a buscarte más información por ahora. Cuando pase mi pico de trabajo si me acuerdo te busco algo más.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2019)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo ATICA, Un viaje a las Maldivas y con unas señoritas de compañía también ATICA
> 
> Una pregunta por curiosidad técnica sobre la edad de la jubilación que creo que dentro de unos años va a ser muy habitual. Un empelado llega a los 67 y ya ha llegado a su edad de jubilación establecida por la ley pero el hombre "quiere seguir trabajando por los motivos que sean (que su pensión es una puta mierda vamos) entiendo que la administración encantada de que continúe cotizando y no pagando-le la pensión pero ¿El empresario? puede decirle que tururú, que le dé las gracias por haberle pagado un sueldo los últimos años pero que tiene gente más joven y mas productiva y que no lo quiere más en su empresa, despidiéndole por edad de jubilacióm u obligandole a jubilarse.
> 
> Gracias d eantemano pro tus comentarios y perdona si es una pregunta chora pero no soy docto en derecho laboral



Hola, eso ya está prevista en la legislación actual, la jubilación forzosa la quitaron en una reforma laboral por si alguien quisiese hacer lo que propones.
Con lo que resumiendo mucho: no, no puede forzar su jubilación.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2019)

sada dijo:


> tenia 20 años cotizado, me fui al paro en enero hasta julio. ahora me han hecho un contrato por obra y servicio de 6 meses (me dicen q luego lo harán indefinido) . Si no me interesa renovar puedo decir que no? avisar con 15 días y automáticamente vuelvo a tener paro? es decir puedo volver a solicitar la prestación?



Perdón por lo escueta de la respuesta pero como ya he dicho estoy hasta arriba.
no, no puedes, si no aceptas una renovación, no estarías en una situación involuntaria de desempleo y no tendrías derecho a paro.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2019)

Depende. ¿Lo exigiste en la papeleta? Si no lo pusiste en la papeleta yo entiendo que no, aunque a lo mejor lo acepta el letrado conciliador y lo puedes reclamar. Si no te tocaría presentar una nueva papeleta de conciliación reclamando las cantidades adeudadas por finiquito.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2019)

Nicors dijo:


> Hola. En dos ocasiones mi jefe de servicio, en una administración pública, me ha abierto expediente.
> 
> En el primero no se inició, imagino porque en la oficina de personal no encontraron nada que pudiera dar origen a una falta.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Con los datos que me das y ciñéndome exclusivamente a lo que dices, en mi opinión no se puede demandar por acoso.
No tengo tiempo y es otro tema que tal vez debería ampliar para que todos lo entendáis, pero ¿sabes que se puede obtener con una demanda por acoso? es decir ¿cual es el objetivo de dicha demanda?
Pues los objetivos van encaminados en dos direcciones:
1º Que te despidas de manera improcedente y cobres la indemnización
2º Obtener una indemnización por los daños que puedas probar en el juzgado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2019)

@sada yo me ví en una situación similar, se me acababa el contrato en julio y queria ir al paro, tiempos sin problema para encontrar trabajo, y me dicen que me van a hacer fijo.

me dijo que era la primera vez que alguien no queria, pero por evitar problemas me dejo ir de vacaciones


----------



## sada (2 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> @sada yo me ví en una situación similar, se me acababa el contrato en julio y queria ir al paro, tiempos sin problema para encontrar trabajo, y me dicen que me van a hacer fijo.
> 
> me dijo que era la primera vez que alguien no queria, pero por evitar problemas me dejo ir de vacaciones



y que te puso en el certificado de empresa? tienes derecho a prestación?


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2019)

eso fué en la burbuja, no recuerdo, simplemente la información verbal de renovación no se concretó en papel.

lo harían todo bien, cobré mis seis meses.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2019)

sada dijo:


> Si no me interesa renovar puedo decir que no?



es decir, dije que no verbalmente y antes de que la empresa tramitase el contrato. no me negué a seguir ofreciéndoles mis servicios, no me llegaron a ofertar la renovación. a buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastaron.


----------



## atika (4 Sep 2019)

Me alegro por tí. Respecto al finiquito negativo leete el post #34. Por eso te digo de ir a los sitios con abogado. Menos mal que no te lo han tenido en cuenta, pero no te han hecho ningún favor.


----------



## sada (5 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es decir, dije que no verbalmente y antes de que la empresa tramitase el contrato. no me negué a seguir ofreciéndoles mis servicios, no me llegaron a ofertar la renovación. a buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastaron.



es decir un mes antes de que me toque renovación podría avisar de que al finalizar contrato me voy. el problema que igual en el certificado me ponen q no quise renovar código 12 creo que es


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Sep 2019)

sada dijo:


> es decir un mes antes de que me toque renovación podría avisar de que al finalizar contrato me voy. el problema que igual en el certificado me ponen q no quise renovar código 12 creo que es



yo no les insinué nada previamente, porque la verdad suponía que con el verano aprovecharían para no renovarme y no me quería cerrar puertas en el futuro.

si quieres cobrar el paro, no puedes ser tú quien se vaya.

si no hay confianza o temes algo, no es tan dificil hacer que no te quieran renovar.


----------



## atika (7 Sep 2019)

Absolutamente NO.

Una cosa es como ya he explicado que grabes una conversación (sin concesntimiento) en la que eres parte y no se hable de ningún tema íntimo, y otra cosa el interceptar conversaciones telefónicas, que es un derecho protegido por la constitución.

Esto se explica en la página del congreso de los diputados:

"En concreto, y siguiendo la jurisprudencia del Tribunal Constitucional, el 18.3 de la CE consagra la libertad de las comunicaciones y garantiza su secreto, sea cual fuere la forma de interceptación, mientras dure el proceso de comunicación, en el marco de comunicaciones indirectas, es decir, que empleen medios técnicos, y frente a terceros ajenos a la comunicación, SSTC 114/1984, 49/1999, 70/2002, 184/2003, 281/2006. En este marco, el secreto de la comunicación se vulnera no sólo con la interceptación de la misma, sino también con el simple conocimiento antijurídico de lo comunicado. Además, el secreto cubre, tanto el contenido de la comunicación, como la identidad subjetiva de los interlocutores, SSTC 123/2002, 56/2003, 230/2007.

Aunque en el artículo 18.3 CE se mencionan sólo las comunicaciones postales, telegráficas o telefónicas, dado el carácter abierto de su enunciado, cabe entender comprendidas otro tipo de comunicaciones como pueda ser el correo electrónico, chats u otros medios, siempre que se efectúen mediante algún artificio instrumental o técnico, pues la presencia de un elemento ajeno a aquéllos entre los que media el proceso de comunicación es indispensable para configurar el ilícito constitucional del precepto; en consecuencia, el levantamiento del secreto por uno de los intervinientes no se consideraría violación del artículo 18.3 CE, sino, en su caso, vulneración del derecho a la intimidad (STC 114/1984).

Titulares del derecho son cualquier persona física o jurídica, nacional o extranjera, recogiendo la doctrina del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos (TEDH) para quien las nociones "vida privada" y correspondencia" del art. 8 del convenio incluyen tanto locales privados como profesionales (STEDH de 16 de febrero de 2000, asunto Amann), igualmente reconocida por el Tribunal de Justicia de las Comunidades Europeas ( STJCE de 18 de mayo de 1982, A.M.S. v. Comisión)."

Y

"En España se permitirán las intervenciones telefónicas para los delitos graves, entendido en el sentido de "delitos calificables de infracciones punibles graves" a lo que el Tribunal Constitucional considera necesario añadir "el bien jurídico protegido y la relevancia social de la actividad" (SSTC 202/2001, de 21 de noviembre, y 14/2001, de 29 de enero), tales como el tráfico de drogas a gran escala o delitos contra la salud pública (entre otras, SSTC 32/1994, de 31 de enero; 207/1996, de 16 de diciembre) o también "el uso de tecnologías de la información" (STC 104/2006, de 3 de abril). "

Resumen resumido: Ni aún con la certeza absoluta por parte de la empresa de que estes cometiendo un fraude a la misma o incluso aunqute tuvieses la sana intención de cometer el peor de los delitos, no podría intervenir tus comunicaciones telefónicas. SOLO PUEDE HACERLO UN JUEZ.... Y con mucho cuidado: mira lo que le pasó a Garzón: El* Tribunal Supremo* ha condenado por unanimidad de sus siete magistrados al juez *Baltasar Garzón* por las escuchas ilegales a los abogados de la trama ‘Gürtel’, el primero de los juicios al que fue sometido el magistrado el mes pasado. El Supremo entiende que Garzón realizó esas escuchas a sabiendas de su ilegalidad, lo que supone su condena a once años de inhabilitación y la expulsión de la carrera judicial. Se espera que el magistrado recurra al Tribunal de Derechos Humanos. 

Ni un juez puede grabar la conversación entre un cliente y su letrado en el ejercicio de sus funciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (13 Sep 2019)

atika dijo:


> Absolutamente NO.
> 
> Una cosa es como ya he explicado que grabes una conversación (sin concesntimiento) en la que eres parte y no se hable de ningún tema íntimo, y otra cosa el interceptar conversaciones telefónicas, que es un derecho protegido por la constitución.
> 
> ...



Uy pues en mi anterior empresa, se contrató a una empresa externa de las que ayudan a la policia en los juicios para ver donde se había metido con los ordenadores a dos empleados sin la más mínima sospecha que hubieran cometido algún delito simple,ente para ver que hacían con ellos, por supuesto que uno visitó páginas prono y nos lo hicieron saber

¿Es legal eso? El karma se cebó ya con el gerente y ahora espero que sea igual de generoso con el propietario y la hija puta que sustituyo al gerente


----------



## atika (13 Sep 2019)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Uy pues en mi anterior empresa, se contrató a una empresa externa de las que ayudan a la policia en los juicios para ver donde se había metido con los ordenadores a dos empleados sin la más mínima sospecha que hubieran cometido algún delito simple,ente para ver que hacían con ellos, por supuesto que uno visitó páginas prono y nos lo hicieron saber
> 
> ¿Es legal eso? El karma se cebó ya con el gerente y ahora espero que sea igual de generoso con el propietario y la hija puta que sustituyo al gerente



OJO:
No es la misma pregunta. El jefe puede ver que uso se le da a su pc, pero no podría leer tu correo electrónico sin autorización judical ni mucho menos grabar conversaciones. La medida de tú ex-empresa si me parecería legal.


----------



## sada (20 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo no les insinué nada previamente, porque la verdad suponía que con el verano aprovecharían para no renovarme y no me quería cerrar puertas en el futuro.
> 
> si quieres cobrar el paro, no puedes ser tú quien se vaya.
> 
> si no hay confianza o temes algo, no es tan dificil hacer que no te quieran renovar.



solucionado, me cambio de empresa, me han hecho otra oferta y me piro de ahí, maltrato verbal a los trabajadores, e idas de olla varias.


----------



## sada (22 Sep 2019)

otra consulta, en mi anterior empleo me adeudan 6 nóminas (juicio para 2021) y el despido, este juicio ya celebrado y sentencia a mi favor a pagarme 8000 €.
bien no ha pagado y ya ha pasado un año, esta semana el juzgado me ha ingresado una pequeña parte que le han embargado en una cuenta.
que pasa con el resto unos 6500 €?


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Sep 2019)

Buenas de nuevo Atika:

Una vez más, agradeciendo tu labor informativa me ha surgido una pregunta. ¿Qué pasa si a un empleado como un comercial o un técnicos del servicio post venta, puestos que necesitan desplazarse en coche sí o sí, cometen infracciones y les retiran todos los puntos del carnet y se queda sin permiso de conducir?

Supongo que no puedo echarlo a la calle pero en el caso de un comercial es vital de que salga a la calle a visitar clientes el putadón es bien grande


----------



## atika (23 Sep 2019)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo Atika:
> 
> Una vez más, agradeciendo tu labor informativa me ha surgido una pregunta. ¿Qué pasa si a un empleado como un comercial o un técnicos del servicio post venta, puestos que necesitan desplazarse en coche sí o sí, cometen infracciones y les retiran todos los puntos del carnet y se queda sin permiso de conducir?
> 
> Supongo que no puedo echarlo a la calle pero en el caso de un comercial es vital de que salga a la calle a visitar clientes el putadón es bien grande



Pues no estoy tan de acuerdo: tal vez si podrías echarle por ineptitud sobrevenida para el puesto. No reune los requisitos mínimos: es decir tener el canet de conducir y por ende no puede visitar a los clientes, con lo que perfectamente podrías aplicar un despido objetivo de 20 días por año trabajado. Y luego a unas malas o mejoras la indemnización y llegas a un acuerdo o te lo juegas en el juzgado. Yo no lo veo descabellado ir al juzgado por esto. Eso si la carta de despido ha de estar bien redactada y justificada.
Un saludo.


----------



## nuvole (23 Sep 2019)

Hola, 

Me han recomendado este hilo. Alguien podría darme una conclusión, porfavor.

Es sobre este hilo:

Devolver ropa laboral

Debo de devolver la ropa?

Gracias


----------



## atika (23 Sep 2019)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Me han recomendado este hilo. Alguien podría darme una conclusión, porfavor.
> 
> ...



Hola: Pues mira me he leido todo tu hilo y la respuesta #45 es la correcta. Se hace para evitar fraudes, robos... imaginate con el uniforme de un mercadona, cae en manos del etniano de turno, y para el merca de su barrio que se va, nadie sospecha de él (será el nuevo) se mete para dentro desvalija lo que sea. Una vez pillaron a otro etniano con una camisa de la guardia civil dirigiendo el tráfico en una rotonda... cosas veredes.
Con lo que sí, ve y devuelve la ropa. (¿O tienes algún problema en devolverla?)
Un saludo.


----------



## nuvole (24 Sep 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola: Pues mira me he leido todo tu hilo y la respuesta #45 es la correcta. Se hace para evitar fraudes, robos... imaginate con el uniforme de un mercadona, cae en manos del etniano de turno, y para el merca de su barrio que se va, nadie sospecha de él (será el nuevo) se mete para dentro desvalija lo que sea. Una vez pillaron a otro etniano con una camisa de la guardia civil dirigiendo el tráfico en una rotonda... cosas veredes.
> Con lo que sí, ve y devuelve la ropa. (¿O tienes algún problema en devolverla?)
> Un saludo.



Muchísimas gracias por su respuesta.

No, no tengo ningún problema en devolver nada.

Lo único que me lo dicen después de 2 meses de dejar la empresa y encima la ropa es comprada en WÜRTH. Una marca genérica y sin logotipo de la empresa.


----------



## Galvani (25 Sep 2019)

nuvole dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por su respuesta.
> 
> No, no tengo ningún problema en devolver nada.
> 
> Lo único que me lo dicen después de 2 meses de dejar la empresa y encima la ropa es comprada en WÜRTH. Una marca genérica y sin logotipo de la empresa.



Es que aunque te lo digan una semana después. La ropa tendrían que pedirla al irte en todo caso. ¿Y si la tiras que pasa? Seguro que hasta la quieren cobrar los jetas.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Sep 2019)

a vueltas con la condena a micky nadal, presentador de la sexta, por maltrato a su exmujer, hay foreros que exigen su despido.

evidentemente, en la condena no dice nada de ostracismo laboral.

se podria dar el caso de despedir a alguien por hechos similares?


----------



## atika (26 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> a vueltas con la condena a micky nadal, presentador de la sexta, por maltrato a su exmujer, hay foreros que exigen su despido.
> 
> evidentemente, en la condena no dice nada de ostracismo laboral.
> 
> se podria dar el caso de despedir a alguien por hechos similares?



Te pueden despedir por ser humano. Como ya he dicho muchas veces en este país el despido es libre pero no gratuito. Le echarán, le pagarán y listo, como te puede pasar a tí o a mí.
Solo la excepción del despido nulo por vulneración de derechos fundamentales acarrearía reincorporación, indemnización y pago de salarios de tramitación.
Un saludo.


----------



## gdr100 (28 Sep 2019)

Una duda; por hospitalización del abuelo de mi cónyuge tengo el permiso de dos días?

El convenio de la empresa y el sectorial recogen expresamente el permiso en el caso de suegros, cuñados, yernos,... Pero no esté supuesto.

Si vamos al E.T. recoge el derecho al permiso hasta segundo grado de consanguinidad y afinidad, es decir, abuelos incluidos, pero en el caso de ser abuelo de mi mujer, es segundo grado de afinidad, no?

Por tanto, aunque específicamente no lo recoge el convenio deberían darme el permiso, no?



Enviado desde mi Redmi 6A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (30 Sep 2019)

gdr100 dijo:


> Una duda; por hospitalización del abuelo de mi cónyuge tengo el permiso de dos días?
> 
> El convenio de la empresa y el sectorial recogen expresamente el permiso en el caso de suegros, cuñados, yernos,... Pero no esté supuesto.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, si estás casado por afinidad te corresponde el permiso. Art 37 ET


----------



## gdr100 (30 Sep 2019)

atika dijo:


> Efectivamente, si estás casado por afinidad te corresponde el permiso. Art 37 ET



Gracias.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wein (1 Oct 2019)

Buenos dias . A ver mi duda es que puede hacer una persona que ha cotizado 15 años o mas pero no los dos ultimos en los ultimos 15 añós.

Hay alguna forma de cotizarlos sin hacerse autonomo? Ni siquiera puede haber convenio especial con la seguridad social y pagarse uno mismo porque también se necesita haber cotizado 3 de los ultimos 12

Había leido que ha aparecido una ley en la que puedes pagarte dos años seguidos de un solo pago, supongo tiene que ver con eso y me pareceria justa.


----------



## atika (2 Oct 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Buenos dias . A ver mi duda es que puede hacer una persona que ha cotizado 15 años o mas pero no los dos ultimos en los ultimos 15 añós.
> 
> Hay alguna forma de cotizarlos sin hacerse autonomo? Ni siquiera puede haber convenio especial con la seguridad social y pagarse uno mismo porque también se necesita haber cotizado 3 de los ultimos 12
> 
> Había leido que ha aparecido una ley en la que puedes pagarte dos años seguidos de un solo pago, supongo tiene que ver con eso y me pareceria justa.



Hola. Mucho me temo que o te hacen un contrato, o te das de alta como autónomo. Respecto a lo de pago único, la primera noticia que tengo, pero al fin y al cabo te da igual, puesto que si para firmar y pagar un convenio con la seguridad social necesitas como tu dices haber cotizado 3 años de los 12 últimos, sigues incumpliendo la norma, con lo que tampoco podrías acceder ni pagando un único pago.
Al menos te queda la salida de autónomo, y el primer año está bonificado, con lo que no preocuparse.
Un saludo.


----------



## Wein (2 Oct 2019)

atika dijo:


> Hola. Mucho me temo que o te hacen un contrato, o te das de alta como autónomo. Respecto a lo de pago único, la primera noticia que tengo, pero al fin y al cabo te da igual, puesto que si para firmar y pagar un convenio con la seguridad social necesitas como tu dices haber cotizado 3 años de los 12 últimos, sigues incumpliendo la norma, con lo que tampoco podrías acceder ni pagando un único pago.
> Al menos te queda la salida de autónomo, y el primer año está bonificado, con lo que no preocuparse.
> Un saludo.



Bueno el caso es que eso de que tengas que tener dos años cotizados de los últimos 15 va a joder a mucha gente que está llegando a la edad de jubilación. Sí lei algo de una nueva ley en proyecto que puedes cotizarte dos años seguidos pagando 6 000-7000 euros pero no sé si tiene que ver con eso, con otro caso tendría poco sentido


----------



## Yoclio (10 Oct 2019)

Yoclio dijo:


> Buenas Atika
> 
> Estaba realizando un servicio, la empresa que lo tenia lo pierde y entra una nueva. No es subrogacion. Me contrata la nueva empresa por un año (hasta agosto 2018) y a los 2 meses me despiden sin darme los 15 dias (me dieron 2 dias)
> 
> ...





atika dijo:


> puffff. Hay mil cosas que se me escapan ¿Porqué no hubo subrogación?
> Más: La empresa nueva demuestra que es palillera profunda:
> 1º- Si gana un concurso (porque era un concurso público ¿verdad?) ¿Cómo no va ha haber dinero?
> 2º- ¿Porqué no te da el preaviso y te despide a los 15 días? Total son 20 días por año, llevas dos meses son 1.6 días de salario... ínfimo para complicarse la vida.
> ...





Yoclio dijo:


> Gracias por contestar.
> 
> A ver te comento lo mejor que pueda. Resulta que hace 2 años la Generalitat lanzo un servicio y se dividia por lotes segun ambito geografico. Estos lotes se repartieron entre 3 empresas y eran anuales prorogables otro año.
> Yo entre en la empresa anterior y estuve algo mas de un año ya que la chica anterior a mi se lo dejo. En la anterior empresa, el lote no requería el idioma valenciano al ser zonas castellanizadas.
> ...





atika dijo:


> Vale, pero poco te voy a poder ayudar:
> Lo primero es que habré que hacer caso a la abogada con respecto de la subrogación, si está tan segura, no creo que haya.
> Sigo pensando que no has perdido el dinero, si han cambiado las condiciones la empresa tiene la obligación de formarte.
> Creo que has hecho bien en demandar, no se porqué la empresa no te ofreció la improcedencia siendo la indemnización como es ridícula. Si tu abogada le gana una demanda con vulneración va a flipar; en el fondo esa es la madre del cordero.
> Un saludo.






> hola Atika
> 
> No se si recoradaras mi caso. Un año y poco despues se ha celebrado el juicio, no se si recordaras algo de lo que hablamos.
> No me han ofrecido ningun acuerdo, es mas el abogado contrario dice que el despido estaba bien y que no entendia el porque del juicio.
> ...



Hola Atika

Te escribo para informarte como quedo mi caso...

Me han dado una copia de un documento de la Fiscalia Provincial que pone "Diligencias de investigacion penal" y pone en negrita mas abajo drecretamos el archivo al no encontrar indicios.

Segun la abogada es que por encima no han encontrado ningun delito y que abriendo el proceso penal lo investigaran bien.

Resulta que me cita la abogada para decirme que le tengo que pagar 990+iva por abrirme el juicio penal sobre este tema. Le dije que en su momento le pague mas de 600e y mi caso no esta resuelto pero me dice que el tramite social ya acabo y ahora por lo penal es otro procedimiento. me dice que reclaman 17000e pero que es sin comision. Le digo que no me cobren y en caso de ganar se lleven el 10% y me dice que no, que les genera muchos gastos.

Ante esto he decidido abandonar.


----------



## atika (10 Oct 2019)

Yoclio dijo:


> Hola Atika
> 
> Te escribo para informarte como quedo mi caso...
> 
> ...



Me cambias de tercio: Yo te estaba hablando de un despido y me abres el mensaje con diligencias de investigación penal. Yo no soy penalista y es la primera noticia al respecto que me das ¿Cómo derivó un juicio laboral en uno penal? ¿Cómo se calificó tu despido? ¿le estimaron la nulidad a tu letrada? ¿O solo la improcedencia como a mí me parecía?


----------



## ApiMad (11 Oct 2019)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Eso es, becaria para ver qué tal va. Incluso se la paga una ayuda y se cotiza por ella.
> 
> Si estás conforme la haces un contrato en prácticas, y a los 2 años la haces fija.




Buena info, gracias.

Informático a domicilio


----------



## KUTRONIO (13 Oct 2019)

Buenas Atika de nuevo, estoy en una nueva empresa pero ya tengo la sensación que no voy a durar mucho

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, el empresaurio va de podemita y antifranqusita total pero por si acaso le viene muy bien la medida franquista de pagar el sueldo en 15 nóminas con las famosas pagas extras del 18 de Julio la de Navidad y una que decían extra porque la paga extra no es un préstamo a interés cero que le hace el trabajador al empresayuiro ¿Verdad?

Creo que un trabajador podría pedir que le paguen en 12 pagas en vez de 15 ¿Es posible? Si hace la demanda ¿Se la puede denegar el empresaurio?


----------



## atika (14 Oct 2019)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Buenas Atika de nuevo, estoy en una nueva empresa pero ya tengo la sensación que no voy a durar mucho
> 
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente, el empresaurio va de podemita y antifranqusita total pero por si acaso le viene muy bien la medida franquista de pagar el sueldo en 15 nóminas con las famosas pagas extras del 18 de Julio la de Navidad y una que decían extra porque la paga extra no es un préstamo a interés cero que le hace el trabajador al empresayuiro ¿Verdad?
> 
> Creo que un trabajador podría pedir que le paguen en 12 pagas en vez de 15 ¿Es posible? Si hace la demanda ¿Se la puede denegar el empresaurio?



Ya está respondida la pregunta en el post #61. Se ha de pagar como diga en el convenio. No es optativo aunque si negociable de mutuo acuerdo.
Un saludo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Oct 2019)

atika dijo:


> Ya está respondida la pregunta en el post #61. Se ha de pagar como diga en el convenio. No es optativo aunque si negociable de mutuo acuerdo.
> Un saludo.



Muchas gracias ATIKA, una respuesta interesante


----------



## jolu (3 Nov 2019)

Una pregunta:

Si una persona tiene una reducción de jornada de un 50%, desde hace años, por cuidados de hijos menores de 12 años, ¿Cuanto tiempo debe estar incorporado sin reducción (trabajando 100%) para en caso de baja poder cobrar el 100%? 

¿En ese tiempo icorporado al 100% puede pedirse las vacaciones? (Supongamos que la incorporación al 100% es desde el 1 enero y en marzo se pide los 30 días de vacaciones)


----------



## atika (4 Nov 2019)

jolu dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> Si una persona tiene una reducción de jornada de un 50%, desde hace años, por cuidados de hijos menores de 12 años, ¿Cuanto tiempo debe estar incorporado sin reducción (trabajando 100%) para en caso de baja poder cobrar el 100%?
> 
> ¿En ese tiempo icorporado al 100% puede pedirse las vacaciones? (Supongamos que la incorporación al 100% es desde el 1 enero y en marzo se pide los 30 días de vacaciones)



Depende, ¿el contrato original es a tiempo completo o a tiempo parcial?


----------



## jolu (4 Nov 2019)

atika dijo:


> Depende, ¿el contrato original es a tiempo completo o a tiempo parcial?



El contrato original es a tiempo completo y además hablamos de un empleado público,para mas señas, estatutario.


----------



## atika (4 Nov 2019)

jolu dijo:


> El contrato original es a tiempo completo y además hablamos de un empleado público,para mas señas, estatutario.



Entonces amigo, te has equivocado de consultorio, porque si no me equivoco, no es derecho laboral, es derecho contencioso administrativo, y servidor no tiene ni idea del EBEP.
a vuela pluma he encontrado esto en internet:
Incapacidad temporal de los Empleados Públicos

Ahí viene algo sobre como se cobran las bajas. Tambíen leí en la prensa que se iba a garantizar el 100% del salario.
Lamento no serle de mucha ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## LOBOLOCO (7 Nov 2019)

Hola Atika, mi caso es sobre calculadora de despidos, concretamente lo siguiente:
Entre a trabajar en un apartahotel en febrero del año 2006, en febrero de 2012 pedí 16 meses de excedencia de maternidad, a partir de ahí tengo una reducción de jornada al 60 por ciento, el caso es que han empezado a vender el apartahotel por apartamentos, estando ya vendidos mas de la mitad, por lo que obviamente vamos a ser despedidos. ¿ Cuantos días me corresponderían por año trabajado ?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 Nov 2019)

LOBOLOCO dijo:


> Hola Atika, mi caso es sobre calculadora de despidos, concretamente lo siguiente:
> Entre a trabajar en un apartahotel en febrero del año 2006, en febrero de 2012 pedí 16 meses de excedencia de maternidad, a partir de ahí tengo una reducción de jornada al 60 por ciento, el caso es que han empezado a vender el apartahotel por apartamentos, estando ya vendidos mas de la mitad, por lo que obviamente vamos a ser despedidos. ¿ Cuantos días me corresponderían por año trabajado ?
> Muchas gracias.



Perdón al OP si es intrusismo, si molesta mi respuesta no me meto más, sin problemas.

Entiendo que el despido es improcedente, ya que no hay causas de despido procedente ni objetivo, y entiendo también que tienes contrato indefinido puesto que de lo contrario no habría tenido sentido la excedencia.

Te corresponden 45 días por año trabajado desde el día que entraste en la empresa hasta el 12 de Febrero de 2012, y a partir de ahí serían 33 días por año trabajado sin contar el tiempo que duró la excedencia. El tope máximo a cobrar es el equivalente a 24 salarios.


----------



## LOBOLOCO (10 Nov 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, efectivamente el contrato es indefinido, la mayor duda que se me plantea, es que si plantean el despido por cese de actividad, no se cuánto me correspondería, si tienen que alegar algo como razones económicas, o simplemente por cese de actividad, lo pueden declarar despido objetivo.


----------



## atika (10 Nov 2019)

LOBOLOCO dijo:


> Hola Atika, mi caso es sobre calculadora de despidos, concretamente lo siguiente:
> Entre a trabajar en un apartahotel en febrero del año 2006, en febrero de 2012 pedí 16 meses de excedencia de maternidad, a partir de ahí tengo una reducción de jornada al 60 por ciento, el caso es que han empezado a vender el apartahotel por apartamentos, estando ya vendidos mas de la mitad, por lo que obviamente vamos a ser despedidos. ¿ Cuantos días me corresponderían por año trabajado ?
> Muchas gracias.



A ver hay varias cuestiones de fondo:
Si la actividad va a seguir lo que debería hacer la nueva empresa es subrogarse en tu contrato. si siguiese y no te subrogasen estaríamos ante un caso de despido improcedente.
Si la actividad no va a seguir, entiendo que no es un despido improcedente si no un despido objetivo por cese de la producción. Con lo que, dependiendo del número de trabajadores habría que hacer un expediente de regulación de empleo o no. En cualquier caso la indemniación mínima que verías es este supuesto es de 20 días por año con un tope de 12 mensualidades de salario.


----------



## atika (10 Nov 2019)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Perdón al OP si es intrusismo, si molesta mi respuesta no me meto más, sin problemas.
> 
> Entiendo que el despido es improcedente, ya que no hay causas de despido procedente ni objetivo, y entiendo también que tienes contrato indefinido puesto que de lo contrario no habría tenido sentido la excedencia.
> 
> Te corresponden 45 días por año trabajado desde el día que entraste en la empresa hasta el 12 de Febrero de 2012, y a partir de ahí serían 33 días por año trabajado sin contar el tiempo que duró la excedencia. El tope máximo a cobrar es el equivalente a 24 salarios.



hola: Para nada me molesta, es más así es más interesante y me sirve a mí para aprender. Bienvenido. Eso sí, en este caso considero que tú respuesta es incompleta. Un saludo.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (10 Nov 2019)

hola,estoy con un contrato de 6 meses a tiempo completo y en breve sere padre,el contrato se me acaba el dia 14 de diciembre,pero desde el dia 3 hasta el 14 me dan esos dias de vacaciones,mi pregunta es si mi hija nace entre el dia 3 y el 14 a que tengo derecho ??? gracias.


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 Nov 2019)

LOBOLOCO dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, efectivamente el contrato es indefinido, la mayor duda que se me plantea, es que si plantean el despido por cese de actividad, no se cuánto me correspondería, si tienen que alegar algo como razones económicas, o simplemente por cese de actividad, lo pueden declarar despido objetivo.





atika dijo:


> A ver hay varias cuestiones de fondo:
> Si la actividad va a seguir lo que debería hacer la nueva empresa es subrogarse en tu contrato. si siguiese y no te subrogasen estaríamos ante un caso de despido improcedente.
> Si la actividad no va a seguir, entiendo que no es un despido improcedente si no un despido objetivo por cese de la producción. Con lo que, dependiendo del número de trabajadores habría que hacer un expediente de regulación de empleo o no. En cualquier caso la indemniación mínima que verías es este supuesto es de 20 días por año con un tope de 12 mensualidades de salario.



Atika, el hecho que atañe al cierre de esta empresa no tiene nada que ver con un despido objetivo.

Para proceder a un despido objetivo se tiene que justificar de forma fehaciente que durante 3 trimestres consecutivos se han tenido ingresos decrecientes pero, en este caso, si hubiera ingresos decrecientes en la actividad de los apartahoteles sería por la propia venta de los apartamentos y no por una crisis económica en la empresa. Vamos, que es la empresa la que está provocando el cese de actividad, por lo tanto se trata a todas luces de un despido improcedente *de manual*.


Loboloco, te aconsejo que acumules todas las pruebas posibles sobre la venta de los apartamentos, ya que te harán falta si la empresa intentase hacerte un despido objetivo. Y no te preocupes si la información que obtengas es confidencial porque en el juzgado puedes presentar cualquier prueba que sirva para tu defensa (Artículo 24.2 de la Constitución Española) sin que se te pueda acusar de un delito de sustracción de información.

En respuesta a tu pregunta, la indemnización por despido objetivo son 20 días por año trabajado. Vamos, el equivalente a la mitad de lo que tienes que cobrar por despido improcedente. No te conformes con un despido objetivo, pero ni de coña; en todo caso firma como '_no conforme_' tanto el finiquito como la carta de despido (escribes tal cual 'NO CONFORME' y después lo firmas y te quedas con tu copia).


----------



## currigrino (10 Nov 2019)

Hola Atika:

Hace una semana +/- me caí de una escalera mientras trabajaba y me rompí la pelvis por 3 sitios. A día de hoy estoy inmovil en una cama de hospital y mínimo me quedan 15 dias de hospitalización. La baja inicial se me ha dado por la mutua durante 60 dias.

La cuestión es que mi hermano insiste en que hable con un abogado para pedir indemnización. Y aqui se mezclan varias cosas:

1º.- El trabajo me encanta. Tiene ventajas de flexibilidad horaria, dietas, hoteles, vehiculo de empresa... y prácticamente hago lo que me sale del rabo.
2º.- Mi contrato inicial es de 6 meses renovable a otros 6 y luego indefinido (llevo dos meses +/-)
3º.- El accidente se produjo en las instalaciones de un tercero, y a mi no se me informó de los riesgos de la instalación, pero a mi jefe inmediatamente superior si, y a el se le olvidó mostrarme el documento (manual de prevencion de riesgos de las instalaciones, supongo)
Edito: El accidente se produjo por resbalamiento de la escalera en pavimento deslizante; identificado como riesgo por el tercero en su manual, según me comentó mi jefe.
4º.- Me llevo bien con mi jefe inmediatamente superior (los demás jefes me la pelan), y no me gustaría fastidiarle (si me despiden, entonces también me la pela +/-)
5º.- Por lo que he leído en el post 90, desde que ocurre un accidente de responsabilidad civil, hay un año para demandar (si es que esto es una cuestión civil que no lo tengo claro)

En fin: que no sé si puedo (o quiero) pedir una indemnización por la hospitalización y recuperación, y si el plazo que entiendo correcto es realmento correcto. SImplemente estoy recabando la información "porsiaca". Evidentemente, si me quedaran secuelas, (esperemos que no) ya miraría otras cosas.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## atika (10 Nov 2019)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Atika, el hecho que atañe al cierre de esta empresa no tiene nada que ver con un despido objetivo.
> 
> Para proceder a un despido objetivo se tiene que justificar de forma fehaciente que durante 3 trimestres consecutivos se han tenido ingresos decrecientes pero, en este caso, si hubiera ingresos decrecientes en la actividad de los apartahoteles sería por la propia venta de los apartamentos y no por una crisis económica en la empresa. Vamos, que es la empresa la que está provocando el cese de actividad, por lo tanto se trata a todas luces de un despido improcedente *de manual*.
> 
> ...



De despido improcedente nada, quiero ver en qué manual viene eso. ¿Acaso no puede la empresa recoger beneficios y cerrar un negocio? ¿incurre en algún ilicito para con los trabajadores la venta de los apartamentos cesando así la actividad? el despido objetivo además de por causas económicas, se puede dar por causas organizativas, técnicas o de producción. (en este último encajaría este supuesto) El despido objetivo se trata en el art 52ET y este remite al 51.1Et: "A efectos de lo dispuesto en la presente Ley se entenderá por despido colectivo la extinción de contratos de trabajo fundada en causas económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción ..." Con lo que el empresario legitimamente vende, y si finaliza la actividad está bien despedido objetivamente, y salvo fraude no puedes probar una improcedencia ni a la de tres.

mira un supuesto práctico parecido en el que responde la cuestión:
Caso práctico: Trabajador por cuenta ajena. Cese de la actividad. Compra de la empresa. Derecho a indemnización.
en el mismo sentido:
Despido por cierre de la empresa – causas y procedimiento
(lo que yo decía, un ere
Ojo: Y si fuese una jubilación sería aún peor.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (10 Nov 2019)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> hola,estoy con un contrato de 6 meses a tiempo completo y en breve sere padre,el contrato se me acaba el dia 14 de diciembre,pero desde el dia 3 hasta el 14 me dan esos dias de vacaciones,mi pregunta es si mi hija nace entre el dia 3 y el 14 a que tengo derecho ??? gracias.



Solicta la licencia retribuida por paternidad. Y cuando te liquiden que te paguen las vacaciones no disfrutadas. Que no te engañen, la licencia no equivale a unas vacaciones. Un saludo.
¿Va por ahí lo que preguntabas o te refieres a otra cosa?


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 Nov 2019)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> hola,estoy con un contrato de 6 meses a tiempo completo y en breve sere padre,el contrato se me acaba el dia 14 de diciembre,pero desde el dia 3 hasta el 14 me dan esos dias de vacaciones,mi pregunta es si mi hija nace entre el dia 3 y el 14 a que tengo derecho ??? gracias.



El contrato se te suspende durante 8 semanas, de las cuales 2 tendrán que ser obligatoriamente las inmediatamente siguientes al nacimiento del niño. En 2020 se aumentará a 12 semanas y en 2021 subirá a 16 semanas. Es una medida que está actualmente en implantación de forma paulatina.

Puede ser que tu Convenio Colectivo establezca medidas más ventajosas, deberías mirarlo. También es interesante saber si en el contrato aparece alguna cláusula sobre la prorrogabilidad del mismo, ya que si es prorrogable no te podrían despedir después de disfrutar el permiso de paternidad (si dice explícitamente que no es prorrogable, entonces te despedirán sin más).

Las vacaciones igualmente se te suspenden y las disfrutarás en otro periodo que acuerdes con la empresa. Sobre esto no hay texto legal en el Estatuto de los Trabajadores, pero existe jurisprudencia del Tribunal Supremo en este sentido.


_Estatuto de los Trabajadores_
_
*Artículo 48. Suspensión con reserva de puesto de trabajo.*
[...]
4. El nacimiento, que comprende el parto y el cuidado de menor de doce meses, suspenderá el contrato de trabajo de la madre biológica durante 16 semanas, de las cuales serán obligatorias las seis semanas ininterrumpidas inmediatamente posteriores al parto, que habrán de disfrutarse a jornada completa, para asegurar la protección de la salud de la madre.

*El nacimiento suspenderá el contrato de trabajo del progenitor distinto de la madre biológica durante 16 semanas, de las cuales serán obligatorias las seis semanas ininterrumpidas inmediatamente posteriores al parto*, que habrán de disfrutarse a jornada completa, para el cumplimiento de los deberes de cuidado previstos en el artículo 68 del Código Civil._

_**Téngase en cuenta que esta modificación se aplicará paulatinamente en la forma establecida por la disposición transitoria decimotercera de la presente norma, añadida por el art. 2.18 del citado Real Decreto-ley 6/2019*_ 
----

*Disposición transitoria decimotercera. Aplicación paulatina del artículo 48 en la redacción por el Real Decreto-ley 6/2019, de 1 de marzo, de medidas urgentes para garantía de la igualdad de trato y de oportunidades entre mujeres y hombres en el empleo y la ocupación.*

_1. Los apartados 4, 5, y 6 del artículo 48, en la redacción dada por el Real Decreto-ley 6/2019, de 1 de marzo, de medidas urgentes para garantía de la igualdad de trato y de oportunidades entre mujeres y hombres en el empleo y la ocupación, serán de aplicación gradual conforme a las siguientes reglas:_
[...]
_b) A partir de la entrada en vigor del Real Decreto-ley 6/2019, de 1 de marzo, en el caso de nacimiento, __*el otro progenitor contará con un periodo de suspensión total de ocho semanas, de las cuales las dos primeras, deberá disfrutarlas de forma ininterrumpida inmediatamente tras el parto*._

_La madre biológica podrá ceder al otro progenitor un periodo de hasta cuatro semanas de su periodo de suspensión de disfrute no obligatorio. El disfrute de este periodo por el otro progenitor, así como el de las restantes seis semanas, se adecuará a lo dispuesto en el artículo 48.4._


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 Nov 2019)

atika dijo:


> De despido improcedente nada, quiero ver en qué manual viene eso. ¿Acaso no puede la empresa recoger beneficios y cerrar un negocio? ¿incurre en algún ilicito para con los trabajadores la venta de los apartamentos cesando así la actividad? el despido objetivo además de por causas económicas, se puede dar por causas organizativas, técnicas o de producción. (en este último encajaría este supuesto) El despido objetivo se trata en el art 52ET y este remite al 51.1Et: "A efectos de lo dispuesto en la presente Ley se entenderá por despido colectivo la extinción de contratos de trabajo fundada en causas económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción ..." Con lo que el empresario legitimamente vende, y si finaliza la actividad está bien despedido objetivamente, y salvo fraude no puedes probar una improcedencia ni a la de tres.
> 
> mira un supuesto práctico parecido en el que responde la cuestión:
> Caso práctico: Trabajador por cuenta ajena. Cese de la actividad. Compra de la empresa. Derecho a indemnización.
> ...



Tienes toda la razón.

Y no tengo nada más que añadir porque es cierto lo que dices. Me retracto de lo que dije en mi anterior mensaje a ese respecto.

No obstante, en caso de despido objetivo la empresa tiene que preavisar con 15 días de antelación. De no hacerlo, esos 15 días serían reclamables por vía judicial y de manera gratuita para el trabajador. Y ya que se demanda, no se pierde nada por impugnar el despido y solicitar la improcedencia en el mismo proceso; igual suena la flauta y el juez sentencia a favor.


----------



## LOBOLOCO (10 Nov 2019)

Muchas gracias Atika y Gatoo_ por las respuestas. Bueno pensando en vuestras respuestas, lo único que me puede beneficiar es lo siguiente: Que no había caído que el contrato inicial es de una sociedad la propietaria del Apartahotel,


Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón.
> 
> Y no tengo nada más que añadir porque es cierto lo que dices. Me retracto de lo que dije en mi anterior mensaje a ese respecto.
> 
> No obstante, en caso de despido objetivo la empresa tiene que preavisar con 15 días de antelación. De no hacerlo, esos 15 días serían reclamables por vía judicial y de manera gratuita para el trabajador. Y ya que se demanda, no se pierde nada por impugnar el despido y solicitar la improcedencia en el mismo proceso; igual suena la flauta y el juez sentencia a favor.



Muchas gracias Atika y Gatoo_ por las respuestas, pero pensándolo bien lo que me puede beneficiar es lo siguiente: Que no había caído en que el contrato inicial es de una sociedad propietaria del Apartahotel, está en abril de 2018 alquilo el Apartahotel a otra sociedad a la cual nos subrogaron los contratos, está última sociedad tiene otro Apartahotel que viva a seguir abierto, como quedaría entonces la cosa?
Aunque también es posible que hayan creado está última sociedad para alquilar el Apartahotel dónde trabajo y no mezclarlo con el otro, en este caso sería despido objetivo, no?
Vaya lio


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 Nov 2019)

LOBOLOCO dijo:


> Muchas gracias Atika y Gatoo_ por las respuestas, pero pensándolo bien lo que me puede beneficiar es lo siguiente: Que no había caído en que el contrato inicial es de una sociedad propietaria del Apartahotel, está en abril de 2018 alquilo el Apartahotel a otra sociedad a la cual nos subrogaron los contratos, está última sociedad tiene otro Apartahotel que viva a seguir abierto, como quedaría entonces la cosa?
> Aunque también es posible que hayan creado está última sociedad para alquilar el Apartahotel dónde trabajo y no mezclarlo con el otro, en este caso sería despido objetivo, no?
> Vaya lio



Bueno, entiendo que aunque exista otro apartahotel de la misma empresa, si aquél en el que tu trabajas se ha vendido existe "amortización" de tu puesto de trabajo porque la empresa no tiene capacidad para mantener a todos los trabajadores en el otro apartahotel, así que tampoco se podría exigir el traslado de centro de trabajo.

Sería despido objetivo igualmente atendiendo a las razones que dio Atika, pero ya te digo que, en cualquier caso, la demanda judicial es gratuita porque tienes derecho a abogado de oficio, así que no pierdes nada por impugnar el despido y solicitar la improcedencia. Estoy seguro de que cuando el abogado analice la causa verá muchas más cosas que se puedan reclamar. Eso sí, ten en cuenta que tienes 20 días laborables desde que te despidan para presentar la papeleta de conciliación, así que no te duermas.


----------



## LOBOLOCO (10 Nov 2019)

Pues


Gatoo_ dijo:


> Bueno, entiendo que aunque exista otro apartahotel de la misma empresa, si aquél en el que tu trabajas se ha vendido existe "amortización" de tu puesto de trabajo porque la empresa no tiene capacidad para mantener a todos los trabajadores en el otro apartahotel, así que tampoco se podría exigir el traslado de centro de trabajo.
> 
> Sería despido objetivo igualmente atendiendo a las razones que dio Atika, pero ya te digo que, en cualquier caso, la demanda judicial es gratuita porque tienes derecho a abogado de oficio, así que no pierdes nada por impugnar el despido y solicitar la improcedencia. Estoy seguro de que cuando el abogado analice la causa verá muchas más cosas que se puedan reclamar. Eso sí, ten en cuenta que tienes 20 días laborables desde que te despidan para presentar la papeleta de conciliación, así que no te duermas.



Tiene lógica lo que dices, bueno a ver cuando llegue el momento lo que dice la empresa, si se planta en 20 días y no se mueve pinta muy mal.


----------



## atika (11 Nov 2019)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Bueno, entiendo que aunque exista otro apartahotel de la misma empresa, si aquél en el que tu trabajas se ha vendido existe "amortización" de tu puesto de trabajo porque la empresa no tiene capacidad para mantener a todos los trabajadores en el otro apartahotel, así que tampoco se podría exigir el traslado de centro de trabajo.
> 
> Sería despido objetivo igualmente atendiendo a las razones que dio Atika, pero ya te digo que, en cualquier caso, la demanda judicial es gratuita porque tienes derecho a abogado de oficio, así que no pierdes nada por impugnar el despido y solicitar la improcedencia. Estoy seguro de que cuando el abogado analice la causa verá muchas más cosas que se puedan reclamar. Eso sí, ten en cuenta que tienes 20 días laborables desde que te despidan para presentar la papeleta de conciliación, así que no te duermas.



Estoy de acuerdo en todo menos en lo de que tiene derecho a abogado de oficio: O bien conoces las circunstancias personales del forero, o si no es una afirmación temeraria.
Para el acceso a la justicia gratutita hay unos requistitos económicos. Concretamente estos:
Asistencia Jurídica Gratuita - Requisitos
afecta desde la unidad familiar al número de hijos.
Como el iprem no ha variado en 3 años pero si ha subido el SMI cada vez nos aproximamos más a que una persona que vive sola no tenga derecho a la justicia gratuita. (12600€ vs 15061€)
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (12 Nov 2019)

сметка моля dijo:


> LAS HORAS DE ASUNTOS PROPIOS, HAY QUE DAR EXPLICACIONES A LA EMPRESA?



¿tienes horas de asuntos propios en tu convenio o contrato? ¡Qué afortunado! Si las tuvieses como su propio nombre dice, son de asuntos propios, y ya sabes, tus asuntos son tus asuntos. Así que la respuesta es NO. Un saludo.


----------



## Petrov (13 Nov 2019)

Buenas, tengo un contrato a media jornada temporal en una Farmacia, cubriendo una baja de maternidad, empecé en Mayo y se me acabará el próximo día 18 diciembre,recibiré algun tipo de indemnización? Tampoco he disfrutado de ningún tipo de vacaciones, un saludo y gracias


----------



## atika (14 Nov 2019)

Petrov dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un contrato a media jornada temporal en una Farmacia, cubriendo una baja de maternidad, empecé en Mayo y se me acabará el próximo día 18 diciembre,recibiré algun tipo de indemnización? Tampoco he disfrutado de ningún tipo de vacaciones, un saludo y gracias



No. Los contratos de interinidad están expresamente excluidos de la indemnización por finalización de contratos temporales establecida en el apdo. 1.c) art. 49 ET. 
Si no disfrutas las vacaciones, tendrán que abonártelas en el finiquito. Si no te las abonan tendrás que reclamárselas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Trustno1 (17 Nov 2019)

Pregunta rápida y muy tonta:
Nómina de 18 días trabajados, observo que han calculado 17 días todos los pluses y salario base, no 18 días. En esos 18 días se trabajó un dia de descanso en una jornada de 12 horas (domingo) y así aparece ¿Es un error, verdad? Debería de aparecer 18 días de salario base y demás pluses, y además, el festivo.


----------



## atika (17 Nov 2019)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Pregunta rápida y muy tonta:
> Nómina de 18 días trabajados, observo que han calculado 17 días todos los pluses y salario base, no 18 días. En esos 18 días se trabajó un dia de descanso en una jornada de 12 horas (domingo) y así aparece ¿Es un error, verdad? Debería de aparecer 18 días de salario base y demás pluses, y además, el festivo.



Si es cierto lo que dices te deben un día de salario, o mejor aún 12 horas de salario, porque de normal seguro que no trabajas 12 horas al día.


----------



## Juez (19 Nov 2019)

Hola, he conocido este hilo gracias a la chincheta.
Me lo he leído casi entero, muy interesante, gracias por crearlo.

Tengo una duda, no es laboral, pero quizás tengas a bien ayudarme:
Me han citado, por SMS, para acudir en unos días a un juzgado de primera instrucción para prestar declaración como perjudicado. Pero necesito retrasarlo unas semanas.
¿Puedo solicitarlo? ¿Puedo simplemente no presentarme? ¿Puedo ponerme "malo" ese día como medida extrema?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Nov 2019)

Juez dijo:


> Hola, he conocido este hilo gracias a la chincheta.
> Me lo he leído casi entero, muy interesante, gracias por crearlo.
> 
> Tengo una duda, no es laboral, pero quizás tengas a bien ayudarme:
> ...



si te citan como perjudicado solo puedes salir ganando


----------



## Galvani (19 Nov 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si te citan como perjudicado solo puedes salir ganando



Habría que ver que es. Hombre si la denuncia no la ha hecho él digo yo que no podrá ser nunca más perjudicado pero en este país yo no me fiaria de nada.


----------



## currigrino (21 Nov 2019)

currigrino dijo:


> Hola Atika:
> 
> Hace una semana +/- me caí de una escalera mientras trabajaba y me rompí la pelvis por 3 sitios. A día de hoy estoy inmovil en una cama de hospital y mínimo me quedan 15 dias de hospitalización. La baja inicial se me ha dado por la mutua durante 60 dias.
> 
> ...



Hola otra vez.

Ya salí del hospital después de 18 dias ingresado. Ahora estoy en casa y tengo tres semanas de reposo. Me estoy tomando fármacos potentes (tramadol) que me dan unas nauseas poderosas. No lo estoy pasando bien.

Encima mi jefe me ha dicho que la empresa está a un paso de echar el cierre. 

Asi que vuelvo a preguntar.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## artemixia (21 Nov 2019)

Si no te presentas te condenarán en costas. Sigue adelantr


----------



## artemixia (21 Nov 2019)

currigrino dijo:


> Hola otra vez.
> 
> Ya salí del hospital después de 18 dias ingresado. Ahora estoy en casa y tengo tres semanas de reposo. Me estoy tomando fármacos potentes (tramadol) que me dan unas nauseas poderosas. No lo estoy pasando bien.
> 
> ...



Es un año desde la curación o desde la determinación de las secuelas


----------



## atika (21 Nov 2019)

Juez dijo:


> Hola, he conocido este hilo gracias a la chincheta.
> Me lo he leído casi entero, muy interesante, gracias por crearlo.
> 
> Tengo una duda, no es laboral, pero quizás tengas a bien ayudarme:
> ...



Efectivamente slo respondo dudas de laboral, yo lo solicitaría, pero no se si te lo concederían. A unas malas mira a ver si te pueden hacer un poder y que alguien te represente. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (21 Nov 2019)

currigrino dijo:


> Hola otra vez.
> 
> Ya salí del hospital después de 18 dias ingresado. Ahora estoy en casa y tengo tres semanas de reposo. Me estoy tomando fármacos potentes (tramadol) que me dan unas nauseas poderosas. No lo estoy pasando bien.
> 
> ...



Mis disculpas, se me debió de pasar la consulta.
Efectivamente puedes pedir una indemnización por daños si no se cumplieron las medidas de seguridad. recuerda que esa demadna se sustanciará en el orden social. Si tu empresa quiebra, esto no lo cubre el FOGASA con lo que lo vas a tener un poco difícil.
Cierto que hay un año para demandar, pero como ya te he dicho aunque sea responsabilidad civil por producirse en el trabajo se dilucidad en el juzgado de lo social.
Espero que mejores pronto. Mcuho ánimo.


----------



## atika (21 Nov 2019)

artemixia dijo:


> Si no te presentas te condenarán en costas. Sigue adelantr



Si es en el orden penal no hay condena en costas.


----------



## atika (21 Nov 2019)

Os voy a hacer un comentario laboral al son de este hilo:
Corrupción: - La escolta de Podemos demanda a Irene Montero por obligarle a hacer de recadera, mecánica y chófer de la famiglia.

Ahí podeis ver lo que reclama la escolta de la Sra I.M. que no es otra cosa que la nulidad. Y reclama la nulidad por fraude de ley. Como al letrado de la administración de justicia le sonaría raro, le ha pedido que subsane la demanda y que diga que porqué es un despido nulo, porque la Ley reguladora de la jurisdicción social exige dar una prueba indiciaria, y probablemente no la da. (porque más que probablemente no la hay)
Y el letrado de la demandante dice que es nulo por fraude de ley. (Es decir un despido sin causa ninguna dentro del despido objetivo)

Pero aquí patina el compañero porque:
Despido en fraude de ley: improcedente | Blog de derecho laboral
Desde que cambió la ley reguladora, en el 2011, el despido sin causa (o porque sí) es improcedente y no nulo.

En el siguiente punto da una lista de motivos por el que el despido debería ser nulo, pero los motivos de nulidad están tasados en el estatuto, y creerme que llevar a los hijos de tu jefe al cole, o sacar a sus perros no acarrea nulidad.

Si dice que alega discriminación (Supongo vía art 14 CE) pero vamos, yo personalmente no lo acabo de ver claro, lo que se está buscando es una indemnización por vuilneración de derechos fundamentales a ver si cae algo porque sí.

El despido nulo como ya expliqué en los post iniciales acarrea readmisión, salarios de tramitación e indemnización. sinceramente no creo que la trabajadora lo que busque sea volver, si no tensar la cuerda para rascar la mayor pasta posible, pero vamos ya os digo que con suerte le declararán la improcedencia y que se de con un canto en los dientes.

Ahora un detalle que la gente pasa por alto pero para que veais como está organizado este país: Si se decreta la improcedencia, es el empresario el que tiene que optar por la reincorporación o por el pago de la indemnización. Nadie opta por la reincorporación, pero si se optase por la reincorporación, habría que pagarle salarios de tramitación al trabajador. Y es aqui donde entra el art 56.5 ET: "Cuando la sentencia que declare la improcedencia del despido se dicte transcurridos más de noventa días hábiles desde la fecha en que se presentó la demanda, el empresario podrá reclamar del Estado el abono de la percepción económica a la que se refiere el apartado 2, correspondiente al tiempo que exceda de dichos noventa días hábiles. En los casos de despido en que, con arreglo a este apartado, sean por cuenta del Estado los salarios de tramitación, serán con cargo al mismo las cuotas de la Seguridad Social correspondientes a dichos salarios."

Es decir que si en el juzgado tarda en sustanciarse 6 meses (algo perfectamente plausible en Madrid) Y el empresario optase por readmitir al trabajador (improbable), a partir de 90 días el empresario le podría reclamar al estad (A tí y amí) los salarios dejados de percibir por el trabajador y el abono de sus cotizaciones sociales (si, acojonante)

Un saludo.


----------



## atika (27 Nov 2019)

сметка моля dijo:


> Si los trabajadores llevan 50 años desayunando 15 minutos aunque el horario sea partido
> 
> 
> ¿puede desaparecer de un plumazo?



No. Perfectamente se puede entender que existe una condición más beneficiosa en favor de los trabajadores. ¿Se ha firmado convenio recientemente? Recuerda también que el estatuto de los trabajadores en su artículo 34.4 fuerza a un descanso mínimo de 15 min si la jornada excede de seis horas. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (27 Nov 2019)

Que se joda el empresaurio. Una cosa es un absentista profesional y otra no querer ni dar los días de paternidad. Pero ¿Sabes qué es lo bueno? Que importa una mierda lo que diga o quiera, son derechos que no os los puede quitar os guste o no.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Nov 2019)

atika dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo menos en lo de que tiene derecho a abogado de oficio: O bien conoces las circunstancias personales del forero, o si no es una afirmación temeraria.
> Para el acceso a la justicia gratutita hay unos requistitos económicos. Concretamente estos:
> Asistencia Jurídica Gratuita - Requisitos
> afecta desde la unidad familiar al número de hijos.
> ...



Disculpa, compañero, pero desde el momento en que te quedas sin trabajo pasas a tener cero ingresos y en consecuencia tienes derecho a justicia gratuita. Todas las personas que viven solas y que han sido despedidas tienen derecho a abogado de oficio por estar automáticamente sin ingresos.


----------



## atika (28 Nov 2019)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Disculpa, compañero, pero desde el momento en que te quedas sin trabajo pasas a tener cero ingresos y en consecuencia tienes derecho a justicia gratuita. Todas las personas que viven solas y que han sido despedidas tienen derecho a abogado de oficio por estar automáticamente sin ingresos.



Disculpado, faltaría más, y te agradezco la colaboración, pero insisito en que para responder si tiene derecho a la justicia gratuita has de conocer sus circunstancia personales:
Ejemplos:
¿Y tú sabes si el forero vive solo o está casado?
¿Y sabes si el forero tiene 30000 acciones de inditex con sus respectivos dividendos?
¿y si tiene 3 inmuebles alquilados?
¿Y si su mujer es forera de burbuja y gana 60k?

Cualquier respuesta afirmatia a estas preguntas casi le descartaría automáticamente del beneficio de la justicia gratuita.
Un saludo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Nov 2019)

atika dijo:


> Que se joda el empresaurio. Una cosa es un absentista profesional y otra no querer ni dar los días de paternidad. Pero ¿Sabes qué es lo bueno? Que importa una mierda lo que diga o quiera, son derechos que no os los puede quitar os guste o no.



No tiene nada que ver pero te doy unos cuantos thankitos porque aunque no he necesitado este hilo por ahora (y espero no hacerlo nunca), es de lo mejor del foro y tengo la sensación de que poca gente lo agradece.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (3 Dic 2019)

Buenas.

Copio y pego el mensaje con el que inicié otro hilo.

"Buenas,

estoy buscando un hilo que creo que había donde un forero/a resolvía dudas de ámbito laboral pero no lo encuentro.

Al turrón: si pido licencia (ausentarme ese día del trabajo) para las pruebas físicas a funci, me pego una leche durante las mismas, y me rompo una rodilla. ¿Se considera baja laboral? 

Una duda que discutía con un conocido. "


Con baja laboral creo que no me expresé bien, me refería a esta que cobras todo el sueldo.

En el caso de pedir una licencia para hacer un examen para formación reglada continua para la obtención de un título relacionado con el trabajo, si caigo y me hago un esguince (por ej), se cobraría todo el sueldo o no sería laboral?


Un saludo.-


----------



## gazza (4 Dic 2019)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Copio y pego el mensaje con el que inicié otro hilo.
> 
> ...



Sería una baja laboral como si le pasa un fin de semana.

Accidente no laboral, porque no ocurre en el centro de trabajo, ni durante la jornada detrabajo, no es circunstancia provocada por trabajo.

Que revise su Convenio Colectivo, hay convenios en que la empresa complementa el 100% desde el primer día, y otros que se ciñen al ET, 3 primeros días 0€.


----------



## atika (5 Dic 2019)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Copio y pego el mensaje con el que inicié otro hilo.
> 
> ...



El compañero te ha respondido correctamente.
Ahora añado un par de datos para completar su respuesta:
En caso de baja laboral si tu convenio no te complementa al 100% la base reguladora se cobrarian las siguientes cuantías:
Del día 1 al 3 no cobras nada.
Del 4 al 20 se cobra el 60 % de la base reguladora.
Del 21 en adelante el 75% de la base reguladora.
Perdí donde lo tenía apuntado pero estas cuantías creo que datan de 1969 y 1980 respectivamente. (si me equivoco en las fechas lo siento, no es un dato relevante pero si sirve para saber que es de hace mucho tiempo).
Una nota más el cálculo de la base reguladora es:
para un tiempo completo: con la última nómina.
para un tiempo parcial: la media de las 3 últimas nóminas.

Un saludo y espero que te sirva.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Dic 2019)

¿Cuanto preaviso hay que dar al abandonar una empresa en la que estas en periodo de prueba?

Alguien me dijo que 24 horas pero en otros sitios leo que no hace falta avisar, vamos que puedo dejarles sin explicación (lo cual tendría consecuencias terroríficas al menos durante 2 semanas para ellos jajajajajaja. Se jodan.)

Exacto lo habéis entendido bien, estoy en una empresa Paco donde no se me respeta pero simultáneamente si me piro van a estar muy jodidos. Imaginaos el nivel si dependen así de los nuevos...


----------



## coleccionador (11 Dic 2019)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Cuanto preaviso hay que dar al abandonar una empresa en la que estas en periodo de prueba?
> 
> Alguien me dijo que 24 horas pero en otros sitios leo que no hace falta avisar, vamos que puedo dejarles sin explicación (lo cual tendría consecuencias terroríficas al menos durante 2 semanas para ellos jajajajajaja. Se jodan.)
> 
> Exacto lo habéis entendido bien, estoy en una empresa Paco donde no se me respeta pero simultáneamente si me piro van a estar muy jodidos. Imaginaos el nivel si dependen así de los nuevos...



En periodo de prueba no hay preaviso por ninguna de las partes


----------



## El hijo de Anglés (12 Dic 2019)

Hola buenas. 

Tengo una pregunta sobre los días de permiso por la hospitalización de un familiar. En el departamento de recepción de mi empresa las recepcionistas acumulan los días de hospitalización de un familiar a lo largo del año y los disfrutan juntos en Diciembre o los añaden a sus vacaciones tiempo después de haber sucedido el hecho causante.

¿Es esto legal?

He estado mirando por numerosas páginas de derecho laboral y todas dicen que se deben disfrutar esos días durante el periodo de ingreso hospitalario, pero nadie dice expresamente que sea ilegal acumularlos indiscriminadamente.

La jefa de Recepción dice que es porque estos días han coincidido con vacaciones o días libres de las empleadas. ¿Tiene esto algún sentido?


----------



## atika (13 Dic 2019)

Calvston Kaillón dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> al llegar la vida laboral, alguien se ha dado cuenta de que hemos cambiado de convenio sin nadie saber nada
> 
> ...



A ver:
Se te ha de aplicar el convenio que le corresponda SEGÚN LA ACTIVIDAD REAL DE LA EMPRESA. Es decir que la empresa si forja hierros, se le aplica metal, y si cose camisas textil.
Si hay varias actividades en una misma empresa se ha de aplicar el de la actividad principal. Ojo que si las actividades están perfectamente separadas y delimitadas, se podrían aplicar 2 convenios en la misma empresa.
Luego también hay que tener en cuenta el ámbito geografico, hay convenios que solo se aplican en una provincia, y otros en todo el estado.
Con lo que enteraros de la actividad real de la empresa y solicitad los derechos y salarios que dicho convenio os faculte.
Ahora, pregunto yo ¿Desde cuándo en la vida laboral viene el convenio que se te aplica? o es nuevo o no me había dado cuenta nunca.


----------



## atika (13 Dic 2019)

Por cierto señores:


Si... ¡¡Este humilde consultorio ha llegado a las 500.000 visitas!! He respondido centenares de dudas de las señoras y señores foreros, y creo que ha sido de utilidad a bastante gente.
Tal vez el sr @calopez tenga a bien cambiarme el título de Madmaxista por el de Sr. Letrado  Que bastante gente se ha registrado solo para hacerme consultas, y se ha ganado pasta en publicidad querido lider. (Y si devuelve el hilo a su ubicación original en temas calientes pues tambien bien, aunque con seguir manteniendo la chincheta me vale)


----------



## humanMonkey87 (16 Dic 2019)

Durante el periodo de prueba de 6 meses puedo dejar el trabajo sin alegar motivo alguno?
Tengo entendido que si pero a veces comentan que si hay cláusulas de preaviso de 15 días que se han de cumplir pero entiendo que no pueden contradecir la norma del contrato de prueba como tal no ?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## atika (19 Dic 2019)

El hijo de Anglés dijo:


> Hola buenas.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre los días de permiso por la hospitalización de un familiar. En el departamento de recepción de mi empresa las recepcionistas acumulan los días de hospitalización de un familiar a lo largo del año y los disfrutan juntos en Diciembre o los añaden a sus vacaciones tiempo después de haber sucedido el hecho causante.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Pues no, en principio no es legal pero hay matices: Esta pendiente de resolución por el TJUE el supuesto de que en caso de vacaciones si fallece un familiar directo, puedas disfrutar el permiso de fallecimiento justamente después de las vacaciones (no cuando a tí te de la real gana)
Con lo que si la empresa quiere conceder esa ventaja o condición más beneficosa a los empleados allá ella. Lo que tienes que hacer es solicitarlo tú también cuando corresponda y listo, o si tenéis comité de empresa que el comité lo lleve al acta para que el permiso lo podáis disfrutar todos.
Un saludo, y perdón por la tardanza que tengo un pico de trabajo acojonante.


----------



## atika (19 Dic 2019)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Durante el periodo de prueba de 6 meses puedo dejar el trabajo sin alegar motivo alguno?
> Tengo entendido que si pero a veces comentan que si hay cláusulas de preaviso de 15 días que se han de cumplir pero entiendo que no pueden contradecir la norma del contrato de prueba como tal no ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



La respuesta dada 5 post más arriba sigue siendo valida. No hay que dar preaviso les guste o no.


----------



## Kenji (22 Dic 2019)

Buenas y gracias por la iniciativa.

Empresa hotelera con trabajadores fijos discontinuos, el llamamiento se hace por orden de antiguedad.

Luis tiene 9 años de antiguedad y entra antes que Manuel que tiene 3 años, en el 2019 Luis pidio una excedencia de 1 año y entro Manuel al no estar Luis y el resto de trabajadores de menos antiguedad que Manuel siguieron entrando por orden

En el 2020 cuando hagan el llamamiento quien tiene preferencia a la hora de entrar, ¿Luis o Manuel? Es decir, ¿la excedencia de Luis le perjudica o beneficia a Manuel en el orden de llamamiento en los años siguientes?


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Dic 2019)

Empresa (E) contrata con ETT (A) servicios de limpieza.

para dar esos servicios la ETT (A) contrata trabajadores con contrato por obra y servicio.

Los trabajadores solo trabajan en la sede de empresa(E)

Ahora la empresa (E) quiere dejar de usar los servicios de ETT (A) y hacerlo con otra ETT (b)

Algunos trabajadores de ETT (A) se van a pasar a ETT (b) para hacer el mismo trabajo.

Otros no. Aaunque su trabajo seguira realizandose con nuevos trabajadores de ETT(b)

Preguntas:

¿tienen derrcho los trsbajadores no requeridos en principio por ETT(b) a subrogarse de ett(a) a ett(b)?

¿han cometido una torpeza los trabajadores q van a pasar a ett(B) en firmar la baja voluntaria con ett(A) en lugar de pedir la subrogacion? (Perder su antiguedad etc?

¿tiene alguna rrsponsabilidad la empresa (E) ante los trabajadores por cambiar de ett?

Recuerdo q son contrato por obra en la ETT(a)


----------



## destru (2 Ene 2020)

Buenos días, llevo tiempo con una duda en el tema del cómputo de la jornada laboral. Para ir a trabajar uso la furgoneta de empresa desde mi domicilio a la oficina y luego de allí al cliente o bien, directamente de mi domicilio al cliente, depende del día, y a la finalización de la jornada directamente del cliente a mi casa. En mi empresa no te controlan exhaustivamente el horario, pero si un día se alarga la jornada pues apuntamos las horas extra para que quede constancia. Mi pregunta es ¿debo considerar mi jornada desde que arranco la furgoneta en mi casa por la mañana hasta que aparco otra vez por la tarde? o cuando salgo del último cliente a no ser que esté muy lejos? de ser así, como de lejos?

Al final lo que hago es calcular a que hora saldría de casa o llegaría de casa si estuviera todo el día en mi oficina, ( unos 30 minutos de trayecto), y si algún día salgo antes de casa o llego más tarde porque el cliente estaba muy lejos ese día, es cuando apunto horas extra, no se se me he explicado. gracias de antemano


----------



## atika (2 Ene 2020)

Kenji dijo:


> Buenas y gracias por la iniciativa.
> 
> Empresa hotelera con trabajadores fijos discontinuos, el llamamiento se hace por orden de antiguedad.
> 
> ...



hola:
A mi buen saber y entender, porque no hay una ley que lo especifique expresamente y tampoco lo estudias como tal en la carerra. Luis primero tiene que pedir la reincorporación. Si no la pide, no vuelve. Una vez se la concedan, entiendo que tienen má derechos los que ya estaban porque han seguido trabajando y aefectos de la rueda de llamamientos es el nuevo. Lo que no se perjudicaría es su antiguedad.
(Así lo entiendo yo) porque vamos si te fijas no te puedo dar nigún argumento jurídico, y en encontrar jurisrudencia probablemente tardaría un tiempo que más allá de este, no le puedo dedicar.
Un saludo y suerte.
Ya nos contarás que hace la empresa.


----------



## atika (2 Ene 2020)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Empresa (E) contrata con ETT (A) servicios de limpieza.
> 
> para dar esos servicios la ETT (A) contrata trabajadores con contrato por obra y servicio.
> 
> ...



Te respondo así que me es más fácil. (Abre el mensaje y mira las repuestas)


----------



## atika (2 Ene 2020)

No se me ha dado nunca. Es cierto lo que dices pero si voluntariamente firmó el acuerdo no veo cómo demostrar que ha sufrido un perjuicio, pues sin mediar coacción u otros elementos de nulidad, acordaste voluntariamente. La clave está en probar un perjuicio, pero no puedes alegar ignorancia si firmaste voluntariamente.
Con lo que resumen resumido: o pruebas el perjuicio o (En mi extricta opinión, y hasta que aparezca la sentencia que me contradiga) entiendo que no, el acuerdo es inamovible.
Un saludo.


----------



## uzbxa (2 Ene 2020)

destru dijo:


> Buenos días, llevo tiempo con una duda en el tema del cómputo de la jornada laboral. Para ir a trabajar uso la furgoneta de empresa desde mi domicilio a la oficina y luego de allí al cliente o bien, directamente de mi domicilio al cliente, depende del día, y a la finalización de la jornada directamente del cliente a mi casa. En mi empresa no te controlan exhaustivamente el horario, pero si un día se alarga la jornada pues apuntamos las horas extra para que quede constancia. Mi pregunta es ¿debo considerar mi jornada desde que arranco la furgoneta en mi casa por la mañana hasta que aparco otra vez por la tarde? o cuando salgo del último cliente a no ser que esté muy lejos? de ser así, como de lejos?



El TJUE declara tiempo de trabajo los desplazamientos de trabajadores entre su domicilio y el primer o último cliente

y también

La Audiencia Nacional confirma que el desplazamiento de un empleado a la casa de un cliente es tiempo efectivo de trabajo


----------



## PBA (6 Ene 2020)

Una duda que tengo sobre la vida laboral. He mirado mi vida laboral por internet y he visto que tengo la direccion de mi vivienda que tengo alquilada hace 3 años.

No sé si ahora estan mandando esos datos como antes pero si se sigue haciendo les llega a los inquilinos y me parece que son cosas bastante confidenciales para que se repartar alegremente por correo.

Yo mi direccion actual la cambie en hacienda pero ni me había fijado en eso de la SS

Bueno la duda es si se sigue mandando la vida laboral por correos sin pedirla o ya no se hace.


----------



## atika (7 Ene 2020)

PBA dijo:


> Una duda que tengo sobre la vida laboral. He mirado mi vida laboral por internet y he visto que tengo la direccion de mi vivienda que tengo alquilada hace 3 años.
> 
> No sé si ahora estan mandando esos datos como antes pero si se sigue haciendo les llega a los inquilinos y me parece que son cosas bastante confidenciales para que se repartar alegremente por correo.
> 
> ...



Hola, tu duda no es de derecho laboral, si no de mera gestión burocrática de la administración, y la verdad no tengo ni idea.
Pero tu post va a servir de ayuda a la gente, porque me va a servir para recordarles que hay que tener ciertas cosas siempre bien al día:
- Empadronamiento.
- Dirección fiscal
- Dirección en la SS
- Dirección en tráfico.

Creo que hay un programa de punto unico (O como se llame) de gestión del ciudadano con la administración, que requiere para suacceso de clave digital o certificado digital en el que puedes cambiar todos estos datos a un click.

Un saludo.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Ene 2020)

atika dijo:


> Te respondo así que me es más fácil. (Abre el mensaje y mira las repuestas)



Muchas gracias.

Centrandonos ahoro en el trabajador que no ha sido subrogado y finalmente la ETT(a) lo ha despedido.

El trabajador ha estado 2 años y medio con el contrato por obra y servicio.

¿tiene derecho a indemnizacion por despido de 12 dias por año?

La ETT(a) se niega alegando q se ha acabado la obra.

En caso de demandar la subrogacion ¿a quien se demanda? ¿A la ETT(a) que despide? ¿o a la ETT(b) que sigue con la "obra y servicio"?


----------



## r@in (9 Ene 2020)

Unas dudas respecto a la IT por accidente de trabajo.

Si por convenio se establece el pago del 100% de la base, ¿La empresa paga el 25%?

¿Quién paga las cotizaciones correspondientes a la empresa?


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 Ene 2020)

Buenos días,


Estoy en un proceso de selección para trabajar en una empresa que no es la panacea, pero sería experiencia para mi. Me ha llamado una empresa que recluta, no la empresa para la que voy a prestar los servicios, que será la que finalmente me contrate según dicen los reclutadores.
Para constatar mi experiencia en el sector, he presentado vía telemática mis títulos y un contrato de trabajo en una anterior empresa en la que trabajé en el mismo sector, así demuestro que tengo la titulación requerida más lo exigido en experiencia, pero ahora me solicitan también vida laboral.

Sólamente ma han pedido vida laboral una vez y fue estando ya en una empresa trabajando, he consultado por Internet sobre esta petición y no es digamos legal, porque se trata de un informe con datos confidenciales, nombres de empresas, etc, es sólo voluntad del trabajador el darla o no..pero el no darla evidentemente me dejaría fuera del proceso selectivo, y ya he aportado otras pruebas. Ni siquiera se dónde iría a prestar servicios y con quién voy a trabajar pero me exigen la vida laboral, y es algo que me mosquea mucho. Confieso, para hablar con honestidad, que en mi vida laboral hay huecos, por estudios y sinceramente, porque tuve épocas en las que me pude permitir no trabajar para seguir haciendo otras cosas, sé que estos huecos pueden mosquear a la empresa en cuestión y en un futuro, a futuras empresas que tengan la ventolera de pedir mi vida laboral.

El trabajo, pues una mierda, nada del otro mundo, el sueldo es mierda, lo único que figuraría es más experiencia en la futura vida laboral jajajaja. Honestamente, ni siquiera me resulta atractivo, y no me gusta esa exigencia por parte de la empresa en cuestión (que aunque yo no sé quiénes son ya tienen mis títulos), lo veo no sé, que me escama.

Me parece todo este proceso muy muy Paco, y algo me dice que si se andan con esas no son muy de fiar.

¿Alguien me puede dar algún consejo?.


----------



## Siplex (18 Ene 2020)

Buenas Atika. Una pregunta sobre grupo de cotización. Dos personas que coticen por la misma base de cotización, pero tengan diferente grupo, por ejemplo uno en el 1 y el otro en el 3, a la hora de jubilarse cobraran lo mismo?


----------



## atika (21 Ene 2020)

Últimamente he estado un poco desconectado. El fin de semana respondo todo lo que haya pendiente. un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Ene 2020)

Siplex dijo:


> Buenas Atika. Una pregunta sobre grupo de cotización. Dos personas que coticen por la misma base de cotización, pero tengan diferente grupo, por ejemplo uno en el 1 y el otro en el 3, a la hora de jubilarse cobraran lo mismo?



La pensión depende de la base de cotización y el tiempo cotizado. Obviamente lo que dices sería anticonstitucional.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Ene 2020)

r@in dijo:


> Unas dudas respecto a la IT por accidente de trabajo.
> 
> Si por convenio se establece el pago del 100% de la base, ¿La empresa paga el 25%?
> 
> ¿Quién paga las cotizaciones correspondientes a la empresa?



El 25% restante es complemento de la prestación, que paga la empresa, y no cotiza dado que la base de cotización durante la baja es la del mes anterior. Las cotizaciones correspondientes a la empresa las paga... la empresa.


----------



## r@in (24 Ene 2020)

Gracias me pasaron este enlace para hacer el cálculo.

FREMAP - Calcula los costes de Incapacidad Temporal


----------



## Siplex (24 Ene 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> La pensión depende de la base de cotización y el tiempo cotizado. Obviamente lo que dices sería anticonstitucional.



Es decir, el grupo no influye?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Ene 2020)

Siplex dijo:


> Es decir, el grupo no influye?



El grupo influiría si cobras por debajo de la base mínima del grupo 1 o 3, que son diferentes. Pero lo que has preguntado inicialmente ya está respondido.


----------



## atika (25 Ene 2020)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Centrandonos ahoro en el trabajador que no ha sido subrogado y finalmente la ETT(a) lo ha despedido.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Si tiene derecho a la indemnización: A la finalización del contrato, el trabajador tendrá derecho a recibir una _*indemnización de cuantía equivalente a la parte proporcional de la cantidad que resultaría de abonar doce días de salario por cada año de servicio, o la establecida, en su caso, en la normativa específica que sea de aplicación*_.

no te entiendo lo de demandar la subrogación. ¿Qué pretendes demandar?


----------



## atika (25 Ene 2020)

r@in dijo:


> Unas dudas respecto a la IT por accidente de trabajo.
> 
> Si por convenio se establece el pago del 100% de la base, ¿La empresa paga el 25%?
> 
> ¿Quién paga las cotizaciones correspondientes a la empresa?



Exacto, la empresa paga el 25% durante el tiempo que indique el convenio. Las cotizaciones de la empresa, hasta donde yo se (que no soy gestor), las paga la empresa.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (25 Ene 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> 
> Estoy en un proceso de selección para trabajar en una empresa que no es la panacea, pero sería experiencia para mi. Me ha llamado una empresa que recluta, no la empresa para la que voy a prestar los servicios, que será la que finalmente me contrate según dicen los reclutadores.
> ...



Lamento no poder ayudarte, esto tal vez te lo debería responder un técnico en recursos humanos. Realmente no es una duda de derecho laboral.
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## cachicamo (25 Ene 2020)

Este hilo parece el adecuado para preguntar:
¿Si se trabajan 7 horas por jornada no debería haber un descanso de 15 minutos como mínimo?
Sector: centros de fisioterapia.


----------



## atika (25 Ene 2020)

cachicamo dijo:


> Este hilo parece el adecuado para preguntar:
> ¿Si se trabajan 7 horas por jornada no debería haber un descanso de 15 minutos como mínimo?
> Sector: centros de fisioterapia.



Art 34 ET:
Siempre que la duración de la jornada diaria continuada exceda de 6 horas, deberá establecerse un periodo de *descanso* no inferior a 15 minutos, que será considerado tiempo efectivo de trabajo si lo señala el convenio o el contrato de trabajo. 

Así que sí, debería haber un descanso, pero por supuesto casi seguro que no será considerado tiempo de trabajo.


----------



## cachicamo (25 Ene 2020)

atika dijo:


> Art 34 ET:
> Siempre que la duración de la jornada diaria continuada exceda de 6 horas, deberá establecerse un periodo de *descanso* no inferior a 15 minutos, que será considerado tiempo efectivo de trabajo si lo señala el convenio o el contrato de trabajo.
> 
> Así que sí, debería haber un descanso, pero por supuesto casi seguro que no será considerado tiempo de trabajo.



En el convenio no dice nada al respecto por lo que entonces serían 15 minutos pero que deberían recuperarse al final de la jornada, ¿cierto?.


----------



## atika (26 Ene 2020)

cachicamo dijo:


> En el convenio no dice nada al respecto por lo que entonces serían 15 minutos pero que deberían recuperarse al final de la jornada, ¿cierto?.



No se computan como tiempo efectivo de trabajo, por lo que sí, deberían de recuperarse al final de la jornada o cuando sea. Recuerda que el estatuto de los trabajadores permite un 10% de jornada irregular.


----------



## Kaervekkun (26 Ene 2020)

Buenas noches.

En junio empecé a trabajar en un call-center, a media jornada, contrato de 3 meses por circunstancias de la producción, y con periodo de prueba de 3 meses; cuando se acabó el contrato, lo renovaron por otros 3 meses. Sin embargo, ahora en enero han creado un contrato nuevo, también de 3 meses por circunstancias de la producción pero a jornada completa... y han vuelto a meter la cláusula de 3 meses de prueba (el único cambio es que en antes en las cláusulas adicionales del contrato ponía que se me contrataba para vender X producto, y en el contrato de ahora es para Y producto (que, realmente, es un subproducto de X).

¿Es válida la cláusula actual de periodo de prueba? En el contrato, en cláusulas adicionales, también indica que se me descontaría (en caso de dimitir) 1 día por cada día no preavisado (de los 15 normales). Si la cláusula del periodo de prueba fuera válida, ¿surtiría efecto esta cláusula de penalización?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Ene 2020)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> En junio empecé a trabajar en un call-center, a media jornada, contrato de 3 meses por circunstancias de la producción, y con periodo de prueba de 3 meses; cuando se acabó el contrato, lo renovaron por otros 3 meses. Sin embargo, ahora en enero han creado un contrato nuevo, también de 3 meses por circunstancias de la producción pero a jornada completa... y han vuelto a meter la cláusula de 3 meses de prueba (el único cambio es que en antes en las cláusulas adicionales del contrato ponía que se me contrataba para vender X producto, y en el contrato de ahora es para Y producto (que, realmente, es un subproducto de X).
> 
> ...



No conozco el convenio de call center, pero el período de prueba se aplica para el puesto de trabajo.


----------



## Kaervekkun (27 Ene 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No conozco el convenio de call center, pero el período de prueba se aplica para el puesto de trabajo.



Buenos días.

Gracias por tu respuesta. El puesto, como lo entiendo yo, es el mismo (venta de producto, vía telefónica). La diferencia es que antes vendía un producto muy grande (un paquete, por así decirlo), y ahora vendo uno solo un elemento de ese "paquete". ¿Eso significaría que la cláusula de prueba no es válida, ya que anteriormente ya estuve 3 meses "de prueba", y llevo en total 7 meses en la empresa?

Por otra parte, sobre lo de indemnizar a la empresa, ¿se aplicaría?

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Ene 2020)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta. El puesto, como lo entiendo yo, es el mismo (venta de producto, vía telefónica). La diferencia es que antes vendía un producto muy grande (un paquete, por así decirlo), y ahora vendo uno solo un elemento de ese "paquete". ¿Eso significaría que la cláusula de prueba no es válida, ya que anteriormente ya estuve 3 meses "de prueba", y llevo en total 7 meses en la empresa?
> 
> ...



Pienso que la categoría y puesto es el mismo, por tanto ya no se puede aplicar un nuevo período de prueba y te descontarían lo que marque el convenio por lo que corresponda de falta de preaviso si dimites.


----------



## artemixia (29 Ene 2020)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta. El puesto, como lo entiendo yo, es el mismo (venta de producto, vía telefónica). La diferencia es que antes vendía un producto muy grande (un paquete, por así decirlo), y ahora vendo uno solo un elemento de ese "paquete". ¿Eso significaría que la cláusula de prueba no es válida, ya que anteriormente ya estuve 3 meses "de prueba", y llevo en total 7 meses en la empresa?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el periodo de prueba sirve para cualquier puesto de la misma categoría laboral dentro de una misma empresa


----------



## tito346 (30 Ene 2020)

Quería sacar plaza en una oposición en una ccaa diferente a la mía y luego volver con la plaza en los traslados sin que llegara a ser necesario haberme incorporado a la plaza originaria en la ccaa que no era la mía.

La duda es si es necesario haber trabajado un año allí para poder optar al traslado o podría estar ese tiempo de excedencia...

En la pagina tres, cinco del pdf, en el punto 1 b de la resolución de los traslados (http://www.sanidad.ccoo.es/6a219654017b93a0595dbe01dfffa1ee000058.pdf) nombra especificamente el caso de la excedencia pero por un lado no lo entiendo del todo bien y por otro la excedencia por agrupacion familiar, que sería uno de los tipos de excedencia que podría solicitar, sería el apartado b del articulo 67 ni el a ni el c que son los que nombra especificamente.

A ver si alguien me podría ayudar, se thankeara...


----------



## Kenji (2 Feb 2020)

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda


atika dijo:


> hola:
> A mi buen saber y entender, porque no hay una ley que lo especifique expresamente y tampoco lo estudias como tal en la carerra. Luis primero tiene que pedir la reincorporación. Si no la pide, no vuelve. Una vez se la concedan, entiendo que tienen má derechos los que ya estaban porque han seguido trabajando y aefectos de la rueda de llamamientos es el nuevo. Lo que no se perjudicaría es su antiguedad.
> (Así lo entiendo yo) porque vamos si te fijas no te puedo dar nigún argumento jurídico, y en encontrar jurisrudencia probablemente tardaría un tiempo que más allá de este, no le puedo dedicar.
> Un saludo y suerte.
> Ya nos contarás que hace la empresa.



Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## atika (3 Feb 2020)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> En junio empecé a trabajar en un call-center, a media jornada, contrato de 3 meses por circunstancias de la producción, y con periodo de prueba de 3 meses; cuando se acabó el contrato, lo renovaron por otros 3 meses. Sin embargo, ahora en enero han creado un contrato nuevo, también de 3 meses por circunstancias de la producción pero a jornada completa... y han vuelto a meter la cláusula de 3 meses de prueba (el único cambio es que en antes en las cláusulas adicionales del contrato ponía que se me contrataba para vender X producto, y en el contrato de ahora es para Y producto (que, realmente, es un subproducto de X).
> 
> ...



no, no es valido el periodo de prueba para un mismo puesto de trabajo.
Si quieres podrías aprovechar el hueco de la empresa para irte sin preaviso alegando su periodo de prueba. No creo que la empresa se opusiese, con lo que respondiendo a tu segunda pregunta, no, no surturía efecto. un saludo.


----------



## atika (3 Feb 2020)

tito346 dijo:


> Quería sacar plaza en una oposición en una ccaa diferente a la mía y luego volver con la plaza en los traslados sin que llegara a ser necesario haberme incorporado a la plaza originaria en la ccaa que no era la mía.
> 
> La duda es si es necesario haber trabajado un año allí para poder optar al traslado o podría estar ese tiempo de excedencia...
> 
> ...



Eso es derecho administrativo, no laboral. Poco puedo ayudarte. Un saludo.


----------



## atika (3 Feb 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pienso que la categoría y puesto es el mismo, por tanto ya no se puede aplicar un nuevo período de prueba y te descontarían lo que marque el convenio por lo que corresponda de falta de preaviso si dimites.



Ojo, cre que perfectamente se podría de fender que las cláusulas oscuras impuestas en el contrato por el empresario, se interpreten a favor del trabajador, con lo que podría defenderse en el juzgado que estaba en periodo de prueba, basándonos en el principio in dubio pro operario, pero claro es solo una creencia, no puedo darte un argumento bien sustentado. Un saludo.


----------



## ardidas_esp (6 Feb 2020)

Hola Atika
Comenté paginas atras : 
Abrió un almacén en mi ciudad, nuevo, de cero
El contrato es temporal 3+3
Me mandaron el primer mes fuera, a Logroño a formarme y luego los dos meses siguientes en Madrid pero aún con contrato de Logroño, me finalizan el temporal y me hacen otro el mismo día ya donde pone Madrid luego empiezan a reducir un poco las horas de 160 mes a 130
En teoría renuevo en 15 días pero si no
-papeleta reclamando improcedente al considerar fraude de ley ( es una apertura no una necesidad temporal) es viable
A compis les han echado y son padefos, te dicen bueno majo, mañana vacaciones hasta que vengas y firmes el despido
-es viable que me lo digan de un día para otro las vacaciones y en plazo, junto con la papeleta de indefinido reclame que me las paguen aún disfrutadas por no haber sido notificado con 15 días de antelación como marca el convenio? 


Te cuento la historia a fecha de hoy

LLevo yo solo 6 procedimientos de compañeros, todos ellos me obligaron a separar la acción de despido de la categoria salarial por peticionarla simultaneamente en la demanda ( novato que soy ) lo que lo convertiria en 12 juicios

ha habido 5 aplazamientos, por indefensión de las partes, 2 por su parte y como me gustó el rollo se la metí y fue aceptada en otras 3

Ayer se celebro el primer juicio ya sin aplazamientos, mi pregunta es

En la demanda pedia la improcedencia, pero en la vista argumenté y aporté jurisprudencia STS de nulidad en hechos identicos

La pregunta es:
¿Puede un juez sentenciar algo no pedido en la demanda, ejemplo, que sentencie nulidad en base a las pruebas y no improcedencia?


Gracias por tu labor, entre tu y laboro me habeis hecho sacar los dientes y me enfrento yo solo a abogados TOP que vienen de Madrid
Le he mareado con 12 demandas, 5 aplazamientos de momento, 6 ampliaciones de demanda y pidiendo informes y correos, datos de alta en la SS de unos 90 empleados, 

Mi sueldo es no solo la sentencia, al comienzo solo pedia 500 eur de improcedencia en 6 meses, una miseria, pero su frase de si no te gusta te buscas un abogado les esta saliendo cara de cojones en aves Madrid-Leon


----------



## atika (7 Feb 2020)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Hola Atika
> Comenté paginas atras :
> Abrió un almacén en mi ciudad, nuevo, de cero
> El contrato es temporal 3+3
> ...



No, no "debería" dictar sentencia y condenar a algo que no se ha solicitado en la demanda por que se produciría una incongruencia extra petita.
Ultra petita
Decisiones extra y ultra petita en el proceso laboral - Monografias.com
Básicamente en el derecho, no se te puede condenar por algo que la otra parte no ha pedido.

Respecto a que te obligaron a separar la acción de despido de la categoría salarial es lógico porque solo se pueden acumular a la acción de despido las de cantidades indubitadas, y eso no es una cantidad indubitada.
Si la acción de categoría profesional se estima la indemnización por despido (en caso de ganarse) aumenta, con lo que no se si te habrán aplazado los juicios de despido hasta la resolución de los juicios de cantidades. Ya me contarás.

No entiendo lo de tu sueldo, pero mira me alegro de haberte servido de inspiración.
PD: si te aconsejaría acudir a un letrado si hubiese recurso de suplicación ante el TSJ, que si bien no es preceptivo, si es recomendable dada la complejidad de presentación del mismo.
Un saludo.


----------



## ardidas_esp (7 Feb 2020)

Gracias, Lo del sueldo me refiero a que les he mareado en juicios idas y venidas, y por X motivos no van a solicitar la indemnización por asistencia del testigo ( director de planta )

-Si que buscaria un abogado en caso recurso y demás, no lo hice por ahorrar, no marear a conocidos, y porque pensé que se allanarian en conciliación, solo eran 500€ cada trabajador, y aun asi en la conciliación faltando el respeto, con un "gastate en abogados"

-El resultado te lo paso por privado, y ya no serán duda si no el desenlace, parece mentira, peor no encontraba solucion a mi duda anteriro en todo internet, si algun dia pasas por León estas invitado a comer


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (8 Feb 2020)

buenos dias,si en un contrato laboral pone que la jornada sera a tiempo completo,pero que la duracion sera de 39 horas semanales de lunes a domingo,es lo mismo que un contrato de 40 horas y por lo cual cobrar el SMI ?? en algunos trabajos tienen jornadas de 7 horas diarias y cobran el SMI.


----------



## raum (10 Feb 2020)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> buenos dias,si en un contrato laboral pone que la jornada sera a tiempo completo,pero que la duracion sera de 39 horas semanales de lunes a domingo,es lo mismo que un contrato de 40 horas y por lo cual cobrar el SMI ?? en algunos trabajos tienen jornadas de 7 horas diarias y cobran el SMI.



Si pone 39 cobraras 39, no 40. Haz la parte proporcional

. Pero lo de las 39 es de chiste nunca lo había visto.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Feb 2020)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> buenos dias,si en un contrato laboral pone que la jornada sera a tiempo completo,pero que la duracion sera de 39 horas semanales de lunes a domingo,es lo mismo que un contrato de 40 horas y por lo cual cobrar el SMI ?? en algunos trabajos tienen jornadas de 7 horas diarias y cobran el SMI.



Podría ser por convenio perfectamente Por ej. convenio colectivo del campo de Huelva, artículo 7º.- Jornada de trabajo "La Jornada laboral efectiva queda fijada en 39 horas semanales."


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (10 Feb 2020)

estamos hablando de una limpiadora de una residencia de ancianos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Feb 2020)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> estamos hablando de una limpiadora de una residencia de ancianos.



Ese convenio creo que son 1792 horas/año y tenía un salario base en 2019 (903,87) justo por encima del SMI (900). Como se rompieron las negociaciones hace tres meses no hay salarios aprobados. Por lo que habría que ver si cobra cantidad del SMI, si cobra pluses (trienios, domingos...) o si proporcional, o simplemente el nº de horas que hace al año según calendario anual, dado que la jornada a tiempo completo son esas 1792 horas.


----------



## atika (11 Feb 2020)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> buenos dias,si en un contrato laboral pone que la jornada sera a tiempo completo,pero que la duracion sera de 39 horas semanales de lunes a domingo,es lo mismo que un contrato de 40 horas y por lo cual cobrar el SMI ?? en algunos trabajos tienen jornadas de 7 horas diarias y cobran el SMI.



Llevo dándole vueltas varios días. sinceramente no tengo clara la respuesta, voy a consultarle a los colegas y cuando tenga una respuesta razonable te lo digo.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2020)

Buenos días,

Pregunta muy importante. Estaba desempleado e inscrito en la oficina del SEPE de Granada.
Accedo a una beca de un Organismo del Estado (21.000 € al año) en Madrid.

Me traslado y me deduzco la deducción por movilidad geográfica.


Me acaba de mandar 2 años despues Hacienda requerimiento de pago porque considera que a un becario no se le aplica la deducción al no ser un contrato laboral.


¿Es esto cierto? No encuentro mucha info.


Saludos


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Feb 2020)

A pesar de que, además, hubieras hecho el cambio de padrón y de domicilio fiscal (trámites necesarios de por sí), creo que no podrías aplicar la deducción, por considerarse una ayuda/subvención, y no estaría relacionada ésta con la prestación de un servicio: no sería considerada una contraprestación a un trabajo.


----------



## atika (19 Feb 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pregunta muy importante. Estaba desempleado e inscrito en la oficina del SEPE de Granada.
> Accedo a una beca de un Organismo del Estado (21.000 € al año) en Madrid.
> ...



Hola forero: Eso más bien es derecho fiscal, no laboral, poco voy a poder ayudarte.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dexmond (27 Feb 2020)

Buenas compi.

¿Qué tiempo se estima necesario para considerar un derecho adquirido?

Gracias de antepie.


----------



## fuckencia (27 Feb 2020)

hola

consulta , por corroborar .

trabajo en una cadena de tiendas , y firmé movilidad geográfica .
mi centro de trabajo es desde hace tres años el mismo , en la ciudad A

sospecho que me quieren mandar a 30 kilómetros a la ciudad B , con cambio de municipio y concejo.

Me voy a negar .
Supongo que me despedirán .
Entinedo que sería un despido objetivo con 20 días por año trabajado no ?

me está calentando la cabeza mi compañera con que sería un disciplinario 

Gracias y buen foro , Ilitri


----------



## atika (2 Mar 2020)

Recibidos. En cuanto pueda os contesto


----------



## atika (4 Mar 2020)

Dexmond dijo:


> Buenas compi.
> 
> ¿Qué tiempo se estima necesario para considerar un derecho adquirido?
> 
> Gracias de antepie.



Hola:
Pues tienes un concepto erroneo de la condición más beneficiosa, (ese es su verdadero nombre) No es cuestión de tiempo:
'La doctrina de esta Sala tiene declarado -SSTS de 29-3-2002 (rec.- 3590/1999 ) o 20-11-2006 (rec.- 3936/2005 - TS, Sala de lo Social, de 21/11/2006, Rec. 3936/2005 -)- con cita de otras anteriores 'que para que pueda sostenerse la existencia de una condición más beneficiosa es preciso que ésta se haya adquirido y disfrutado en virtud de la consolidación del beneficio que se reclama, por obra de una voluntad inequívoca de su concesión ( sentencia de 16 de septiembre de 1992 , 20 de diciembre de 1993 , 21 de febrero de 1994 , 31 de mayo de 1995 y 8 de julio de 1996 ), de suerte que la ventaja que se concede se haya incorporado al nexo contractual 'en virtud de un acto de voluntad constitutivo de una concesión o reconocimiento de un derecho' ( sentencias de 21 de febrero de 1994 , 31 de mayo de 1995 y 8 de julio de 1996 ) y se pruebe, en fin, 'la voluntad empresarial de atribuir a sus trabajadores una ventaja o un beneficio social que supera a los establecidos en las fuentes legales o convencionales de regulación de la relación contractual de trabajo' (sentencia de 25 de enero , 31 de mayo y 8 de julio de 1996 )'. 

Con lo que no requiere ni de un día ni de un siglo. Con cumplir esos requisitos te vale
He sacado la info de aquí: Principio de condición mas beneficiosa en el derecho laboral
Por si queréis leer el artículo entero.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dexmond (4 Mar 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Pues tienes un concepto erroneo de la condición más beneficiosa, (ese es su verdadero nombre) No es cuestión de tiempo:
> 'La doctrina de esta Sala tiene declarado -SSTS de 29-3-2002 (rec.- 3590/1999 ) o 20-11-2006 (rec.- 3936/2005 - TS, Sala de lo Social, de 21/11/2006, Rec. 3936/2005 -)- con cita de otras anteriores 'que para que pueda sostenerse la existencia de una condición más beneficiosa es preciso que ésta se haya adquirido y disfrutado en virtud de la consolidación del beneficio que se reclama, por obra de una voluntad inequívoca de su concesión ( sentencia de 16 de septiembre de 1992 , 20 de diciembre de 1993 , 21 de febrero de 1994 , 31 de mayo de 1995 y 8 de julio de 1996 ), de suerte que la ventaja que se concede se haya incorporado al nexo contractual 'en virtud de un acto de voluntad constitutivo de una concesión o reconocimiento de un derecho' ( sentencias de 21 de febrero de 1994 , 31 de mayo de 1995 y 8 de julio de 1996 ) y se pruebe, en fin, 'la voluntad empresarial de atribuir a sus trabajadores una ventaja o un beneficio social que supera a los establecidos en las fuentes legales o convencionales de regulación de la relación contractual de trabajo' (sentencia de 25 de enero , 31 de mayo y 8 de julio de 1996 )'.
> 
> ...



Gracie mile compa, ni idea tenia que se llamara así.

Saludos


----------



## Polo de limón (5 Mar 2020)

Es verdad que por muy jodido que estés las dos veces (primera instancia y recurso) que solicitas la incapacidad al INSS te la deniegan y sólo se están ganando en los juicios?

Gracias y enhorabuena por el hilo.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (8 Mar 2020)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> buenos dias,si en un contrato laboral pone que la jornada sera a tiempo completo,pero que la duracion sera de 39 horas semanales de lunes a domingo,es lo mismo que un contrato de 40 horas y por lo cual cobrar el SMI ?? en algunos trabajos tienen jornadas de 7 horas diarias y cobran el SMI.



Bueno, pues ya tengo tu respuesta: "Este salario se entiende referido a la jornada legal de trabajo en cada actividad". Estaba tan cerca que casi me da vergüenza haber tardado tanto. El SMI se paga según la jornada que marque el convenio. Si tu convenio marca 1800, si las haces te pagan 13300.
Si por contra tu convenio marca 1750 y las haces, te pagan los 13300.
Un saludo


----------



## atika (8 Mar 2020)

fuckencia dijo:


> hola
> 
> consulta , por corroborar .
> 
> ...



Si el convenio no les facultase para cambiarte bajo ninguna excusa, estaríamos ante un caso de movilidad geográfica, que en caso de negativa, efectivamente lleva aparjada una indemnizacion de 20 días por año con un máximo de 12 mensualidades. 

Pero a ver, seamos lístos... ¿Qué se hace en estos casos? Lo primero, darte de baja por ansiedad y que se vaya al nuevo centro su puta madre. Lo segundo impugnar el traslado, y solicitar en la demanda una medida cautelar para que no te trasladen (aunque no te la concedan estás de baja y no te va a tocar ir). En la demanda la empresa han de probar las causas técnicas, organizativas, económicas o de producción para proceder a tu traslado. Como trabajas para una cadena de tiendas, va a tener casi imposible probarlas. Si te organizara algún perjuicio más allá del daño moral no te olvides de reclamárselo en la demanda.
De nada.


----------



## atika (8 Mar 2020)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Es verdad que por muy jodido que estés las dos veces (primera instancia y recurso) que solicitas la incapacidad al INSS te la deniegan y sólo se están ganando en los juicios?
> 
> Gracias y enhorabuena por el hilo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk



No, he visto concesiones a la primera. Pero si no te lo dan a la primera, tampoco te lo van a reconocer en la reclamación previa, o al menos yo nunca lo he visto.
Un saludo.


----------



## fuckencia (8 Mar 2020)

muchas gracias Atika .

lo de la baja lo pensé , pero casi que prefiero negarme , cobrar mis 20 mil pesetas sin pasar por la casilla de salida y fin de la partida .

Así acabo primero y hago otros planes .


saludos y un besin


----------



## Euron G. (9 Mar 2020)

@atika buenos días, me surge una duda que no sé si podrás resolverme.

A un familiar que estaba de baja por un proceso de epilepsia le han dado el alta sin aún tener el informe final del neurólogo. Se presentó una reclamación para extender la baja que ha sido desestimada, y en la carta le ponen que puede interponer una demanda ante el juzgado de lo social.
Mis dudas son, ¿Es mejor contactar con un abogado, o le serviría interponerlo a título individual? En este último caso, se puede descargar algún borrador y modificarlo? ¿Crees que hay posibilidad de que lo admitan debido a que la inspectora del INSS ha sacado sus propias conclusiones sin tener un informe final de un neurólogo? Podría darte algún dato más pero es un tema bastante personal. Gracias.


----------



## atika (9 Mar 2020)

Euron_G dijo:


> @atika buenos días, me surge una duda que no sé si podrás resolverme.
> 
> A un familiar que estaba de baja por un proceso de epilepsia le han dado el alta sin aún tener el informe final del neurólogo. Se presentó una reclamación para extender la baja que ha sido desestimada, y en la carta le ponen que puede interponer una demanda ante el juzgado de lo social.
> Mis dudas son, ¿Es mejor contactar con un abogado, o le serviría interponerlo a título individual? En este último caso, se puede descargar algún borrador y modificarlo? ¿Crees que hay posibilidad de que lo admitan debido a que la inspectora del INSS ha sacado sus propias conclusiones sin tener un informe final de un neurólogo? Podría darte algún dato más pero es un tema bastante personal. Gracias.



¿Qué estas impugnando? ¿El alta médica (una incapacidad temporal) o el hecho de obtener una pensión por dicha epilepsia (es decir una incapacidad permanente)?


----------



## Euron G. (9 Mar 2020)

atika dijo:


> ¿Qué estas impugnando? ¿El alta médica (una incapacidad temporal) o el hecho de obtener una pensión por dicha epilepsia (es decir una incapacidad permanente)?



Quiere impugnar el alta médica. La incapacidad me dijo que no se la van a dar porque no es una epilepsia grave. Pero tampoco entiendo mucho de estos temas, por eso pregunto mejor. Muchas gracias por tu atención.


----------



## atika (9 Mar 2020)

¿Cuanto tiempo lleva de baja?


----------



## Poseidón (18 Mar 2020)

@atika Hola, algun consejo especial sobre ertes? Puedes dar alguna guia de las putadas que nos puede hacer un jefe sin escrupulos? Algo en lo que haya que estar muy al loro?


----------



## Siplex (19 Mar 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes. La próxima semana tengo que subir a BCN por trabajo y tengo miedo de pillar el bicho. Se lo he comunicado a la empresa y me contesta que no deje de subir. Qué puedo hacer?


----------



## Casi_expepito (20 Mar 2020)

Buenos días.

consulta rápida. Hasta esta semana, mi mujer trabajaba en una ETT. Esta semana ya no le renuevan (y la actual situación, no prevén que sea en el corto o medio plazo). Llevaba trabajando 6 meses , por lo que no le corresponde desempleo. 
Estas nuevas medidas adoptadas por el gobierno, Varían de alguna forma su actual situación? Tiene derecho a algún tipo de prestación?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Mar 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> consulta rápida. Hasta esta semana, mi mujer trabajaba en una ETT. Esta semana ya no le renuevan (y la actual situación, no prevén que sea en el corto o medio plazo). Llevaba trabajando 6 meses , por lo que no le corresponde desempleo.
> Estas nuevas medidas adoptadas por el gobierno, Varían de alguna forma su actual situación? Tiene derecho a algún tipo de prestación?
> ...



Entiendo que no.


----------



## Picard (23 Mar 2020)

Buenos días, a ver si me pueden arrojar algo de luz sobre este asunto:

Tras casi 20 años trabajando en la empresa familiar pido una excedencia que empieza el día 7 para hacer unas prácticas de un CFGS que he hecho. Se retrasan unos papeles del Ministerio (relacionados con el convenio de prácticas entre mi centro de estudios y la empresa) y en lugar de empezar el día 9, como me correspondía, me lo ponen para empezarlas el 16. El 14 llegan los papeles y la empresa me dice que se cancelan las prácticas, así que no tengo ni firmado el convenio.

No puedo pedir paro porque estoy de excedencia, tampoco puedo volver a la empresa por las condiciones que hay ahora mismo con el coronavirus... 

Según me han sugerido puedo trabajar aunque sea un par de días en otra empresa y cuando se acabe mi contrato sí puedo pedir el paro, pero esto no puedo hacerlo hasta dentro de dos meses desde que pedí la excedencia, y entiendo que tendría que renunciar completamente en el trabajo familiar y no seguir de excedencia cuando acabe el contrato en la nueva empresa. Todo esto es así?

Además (y esto ya mirando para más adelante) según tengo entendido sólo me ampara la seguridad social tres meses tras pedir la excedencia, si no consigo otro trabajo. Esto es así?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (3 Abr 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> @atika Hola, algun consejo especial sobre ertes? Puedes dar alguna guia de las putadas que nos puede hacer un jefe sin escrupulos? Algo en lo que haya que estar muy al loro?



Hola:
por razones personales no he podido responder antes.
Como has visto, cambia la normativa a diario con lo que dar consejos u opiniones hoy en día es un poco temerario. La putada es que en los ertes de fuerza mayor no requiere el consentimiento de los trabajadores ni reuniones para alcanzar acuerdos. Mucha gente ha presentado ertes por fuerza mayor cunado debía haberlos presentado por causas económicas. Con lo que va a haber rechinar de dientes cunado la administración los revise. Luego va a estar la normativa: que el silencio a los 5 días de la administración (en teoría) aprueba el erte.
No queda más remedio que esperar, y si te han aplicado un erte con el que no estabas de acuerdo, esperar a que abran los juzgados y presentar demanda.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (3 Abr 2020)

Siplex dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes. La próxima semana tengo que subir a BCN por trabajo y tengo miedo de pillar el bicho. Se lo he comunicado a la empresa y me contesta que no deje de subir. Qué puedo hacer?



Tarde la respuesta, pero tendrías que haber subido. El miedo no exime de nada. Lo siento.


----------



## atika (3 Abr 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> consulta rápida. Hasta esta semana, mi mujer trabajaba en una ETT. Esta semana ya no le renuevan (y la actual situación, no prevén que sea en el corto o medio plazo). Llevaba trabajando 6 meses , por lo que no le corresponde desempleo.
> Estas nuevas medidas adoptadas por el gobierno, Varían de alguna forma su actual situación? Tiene derecho a algún tipo de prestación?
> ...



Fijate: La respuesta que te da el compañero forero es correcta. Si la finalización es después de la entrada del estado de alarma depende: Pudiera ser que tuviese derecho a paro, o incluso que se haya suspendido la finalización del contrato y que esté de permiso retribuible. Dificil de responder sin fechas y con la locura normativa que hay.


----------



## atika (3 Abr 2020)

Picard dijo:


> Buenos días, a ver si me pueden arrojar algo de luz sobre este asunto:
> 
> Tras casi 20 años trabajando en la empresa familiar pido una excedencia que empieza el día 7 para hacer unas prácticas de un CFGS que he hecho. Se retrasan unos papeles del Ministerio (relacionados con el convenio de prácticas entre mi centro de estudios y la empresa) y en lugar de empezar el día 9, como me correspondía, me lo ponen para empezarlas el 16. El 14 llegan los papeles y la empresa me dice que se cancelan las prácticas, así que no tengo ni firmado el convenio.
> 
> ...



Responder: Durante ese impás de tiempo, también he cambiado de empleo, y tuve el mismo miedo que tú. Pedí una excedencia y si no me hubiesen contratado me hubiee quedado con una mano delante y otra detrás. Y sin paro, claro.
Tal vez la opción más clara sea pedir la reincorporación a ver si quieren reincorporarte, pero con suspensiones, permisos retribuibes y demas milongas, creo que eres una víctima colateral del COVID. Lo sinto pero creo que poco se puede hacer.


----------



## Picard (3 Abr 2020)

atika dijo:


> Responder: Durante ese impás de tiempo, también he cambiado de empleo, y tuve el mismo miedo que tú. Pedí una excedencia y si no me hubiesen contratado me hubiee quedado con una mano delante y otra detrás. Y sin paro, claro.
> Tal vez la opción más clara sea pedir la reincorporación a ver si quieren reincorporarte, pero con suspensiones, permisos retribuibes y demas milongas, creo que eres una víctima colateral del COVID. Lo sinto pero creo que poco se puede hacer.



Gracias, lo hablé con un gestor y me dijo que estaba complicado hacer incorporaciones a negocios como el de mi familia en estas fechas, ya que podría haber repercusiones desagradables por parte de la administración así que esa opción no la contemplo..

Otra cosa puse esto en el mensaje original:

_Además (y esto ya mirando para más adelante) según tengo entendido sólo me ampara la seguridad social tres meses tras pedir la excedencia, si no consigo otro trabajo. Esto es así?_

A ver si me puede aclarar esto, la seguridad social si pasan 3 meses y me pongo malo no me atiende? esto me parece increíble después de 20 años cotizando..


----------



## atika (3 Abr 2020)

Picard dijo:


> Gracias, lo hablé con un gestor y me dijo que estaba complicado hacer incorporaciones a negocios como el de mi familia en estas fechas, ya que podría haber repercusiones desagradables por parte de la administración así que esa opción no la contemplo..
> 
> Otra cosa puse esto en el mensaje original:
> 
> ...



Me ha costado un poco encontrar la ley donde venia, que yo pensaba que era en la LGSS, pero no, viene en la
*Ley 16/2003, de 28 de mayo, de cohesión y calidad del Sistema Nacional de Salud. *

Art 3:
2. Para hacer efectivo el derecho al que se refiere el apartado 1 con cargo a los fondos públicos de las administraciones competentes, las personas titulares de los citados derechos deberán encontrarse en alguno de los siguientes supuestos:
a) Tener nacionalidad española y residencia habitual en el territorio español.

Tambien en los siguientes supuestos: INFORMACION: Asistencia sanitaria

Aquí resolvieron una consulta como la tuya hace tiempo: excedencia y cobertura sanitaria - PorticoLegal

Para Nota: Prestación de asistencia sanitaria en la Seguridad Social




Asistencia sanitaria 

GARANTIZADA PARA:
- todas las personas con nacionalidad española y las personas extranjeras que tengan establecida su residencia en el territorio español

PAra Matricula: Seguridad Social: FAQ
Personas de nacionalidad española o, nacionales de algún Estado miembro de la Unión Europea, del Espacio Económico Europeo o de Suiza que residan en España y, los extranjeros titulares de autorización en vigor para residir en territorio español. 

Con lo que vete a la seguridad social y que te activen la tarjeta sanitaria por carecer de recursos (Si estás casado puedes adherirte a la de tu pareja) En resumen cuando pase el confinamiento pide hora y planteales la situación (con apuntarte al paro bastará probablemente para que la tengas) pero tranqui que no te quedas sin atención sanitaria.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (3 Abr 2020)

atika dijo:


> Me ha costado un poco encontrar la ley donde venia, que yo pensaba que era en la LGSS, pero no, viene en la
> *Ley 16/2003, de 28 de mayo, de cohesión y calidad del Sistema Nacional de Salud. *
> 
> Art 3:
> ...



Añado que estas respuestas son las que le dan calidad a este hilo.


----------



## Picard (3 Abr 2020)

atika dijo:


> Me ha costado un poco encontrar la ley donde venia, que yo pensaba que era en la LGSS, pero no, viene en la
> *Ley 16/2003, de 28 de mayo, de cohesión y calidad del Sistema Nacional de Salud. *
> 
> Art 3:
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por las molestias que te has tomado y todo lo recopilado en el post. Así haré, cuando pase todo esto pediré hora, aunque espero poder currar antes. Genial tu respuesta, muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ShoreyRyu (4 Abr 2020)

@atika 

Pido ayuda a ver si alguien nos ilumina

Mi mujer es fija discontinua en un hotel
Esta embarazada y cumple en junio finales
El hotel tenia que haber abierto en marzo y la directora que ella es fija todo el año por el covid dice que no saben cuando van a abrir si es q abren este año

Que puede hacer mi mujer? No puede la jefa darle el alta y ya se acogeria a la baja por maternidad? digamos que el embarazo seria una suerte dentro de la gran desgracia
Entiendo que ella es un caso especial dentro de los fijos discontinuos los cuales nose si tendran algun tipo de ayuda del gobierno

gracias!
​


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Abr 2020)

Miles de fijos discontinuos y eventuales, excluidos de los ERTE | Economía


----------



## Polo de limón (7 Abr 2020)

Buenas tardes, 

El lunes 16/03, dije a mi asesor que me diese de baja como autónomo colaborador ya que llevábamos desde el 9/03 con el bar cerrado, ya que éramos zona de “transmisión alta comunitaria”. El asesor me dio de baja con fecha viernes 13/03 y ahora me dice que no tengo derecho a prestación, por ser la baja anterior al inicio del estado de alarma (el autónomo principal si tendrá derecho”

Se puede hacer algo para subsanarlo? dice que va a realizar un escrito a la SS.

gracias.


----------



## atika (8 Abr 2020)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> El lunes 16/03, dije a mi asesor que me diese de baja como autónomo colaborador ya que llevábamos desde el 9/03 con el bar cerrado, ya que éramos zona de “transmisión alta comunitaria”. El asesor me dio de baja con fecha viernes 13/03 y ahora me dice que no tengo derecho a prestación, por ser la baja anterior al inicio del estado de alarma (el autónomo principal si tendrá derecho”
> 
> ...



Hola No parece muy lógico que si le pides la baja el 16 te la de con efectos del 13. Diría que es su responsabilidad y que lo arregle, si no siempre te queda tirar de su seguro de responsabilidad civil.
Tu duda de si se puede arreglar es de gestión pura y dura y yo no soy gestor, no puedo ayudarte.
Un saludo.


----------



## Polo de limón (8 Abr 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola No parece muy lógico que si le pides la baja el 16 te la de con efectos del 13. Diría que es su responsabilidad y que lo arregle, si no siempre te queda tirar de su seguro de responsabilidad civil.
> Tu duda de si se puede arreglar es de gestión pura y dura y yo no soy gestor, no puedo ayudarte.
> Un saludo.



Muy amable.
Por suerte se pudo subsanar.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kaervekkun (9 Abr 2020)

Buenos días.

Tenía un contrato temporal (en realidad, fueron 3 contratos temporales de 3 meses, que empezaron en junio), y que finalizó el día 31. Ese mismo día me ingresaron la nómina, pero no me cuadra la cantidad con el SMI (el mes pasado ya me salía que me estaban pagando por debajo), ni los días trabajados, ni la parte que me correspondería de vacaciones, y no sé si tendría que recibir X cantidad por año trabajado (0,75 años).

Llevo desde el lunes pidiéndoles la liquidación del finiquito, y no me responden a los mails (los leen, porque tengo puesto el aviso de lectura), y he llamado a la asesoría que les lleva los papeles, y me han dicho que la empresa ya tiene la liquidación. ¿Qué puedo hacer para conseguir ese documento y reclamar la cantidad que no me cuadra?

Gracias.


----------



## John Rambo (9 Abr 2020)

Me uno a atika en este consultorio, si él me lo permite claro.

También soy laboralista.

Espero su confirmación y puedo ponerme manos a la obra yo también.

Gracias.


----------



## atika (10 Abr 2020)

John Rambo dijo:


> Me uno a atika en este consultorio, si él me lo permite claro.
> 
> También soy laboralista.
> 
> ...



Qué alegría. Que solo me solía ayudar el forero @Eshpañavabien otro más es bienvenido, y más ahora que con el cambio de trabajo que he tenido llego más tarde a casa (y más hasta los huevos) y me cuesta llevar el consultorio al día.
Un saludo y bienvenido.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Abr 2020)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tenía un contrato temporal (en realidad, fueron 3 contratos temporales de 3 meses, que empezaron en junio), y que finalizó el día 31. Ese mismo día me ingresaron la nómina, pero no me cuadra la cantidad con el SMI (el mes pasado ya me salía que me estaban pagando por debajo), ni los días trabajados, ni la parte que me correspondería de vacaciones, y no sé si tendría que recibir X cantidad por año trabajado (0,75 años).
> 
> ...



Tienes un año para reclamar cantidades debidas.


----------



## Kaervekkun (10 Abr 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Tienes un año para reclamar cantidades debidas.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. ¿Sabes si en las condiciones que comentaba (contrato temporal, 9 meses en la empresa, fin de contrato y extinción) tendría derecho a alguna indemnización o similar?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Abr 2020)

Kaervekkun dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. ¿Sabes si en las condiciones que comentaba (contrato temporal, 9 meses en la empresa, fin de contrato y extinción) tendría derecho a alguna indemnización o similar?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



Contrato temporal por ccas. de la producción o de obra/servicio, entiendo.... sí: 12 días por año -> 9 días de salario por indemnización de finalización de contrato temporal.

Si dices que cobrabas SMI y estabas a jornada completa, son unos 327 euros menos el 2% IRPF, salvo mejor opinión.


----------



## Kaervekkun (10 Abr 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Contrato temporal por ccas. de la producción o de obra/servicio, entiendo.... sí: 12 días por año -> 9 días de salario por indemnización de finalización de contrato temporal.
> 
> Si dices que cobrabas SMI y estabas a jornada completa, son unos 327 euros menos el 2% IRPF, salvo mejor opinión.



Vale, estupendo. Pues sabiendo eso y los plazos, ya sé por dónde puedo ir tirando. Muchísimas gracias por tu guía


----------



## jainalo (13 Abr 2020)

Hola, en primer lugar gracias por la iniciativa.

Mi consulta es si una empresa que ha solicitado un ERTE de fuerza mayor y este está aprobado por silencio administrativo puede incorporar a los trabajadores cuando le de la gana o por ejemplo hacerles trabajar días concretos. 

Tenía entendido que lo anterior se puede hacer en un ERTE de causas económicas, organizativas, etc pero que en un ERTE de fuerza mayor, hasta que no acabe en este caso el estado de alarma no pueden obligarte a trabajar.

Entiendo que de hacerlo, la empresa cotizaría por el empleado esos días, pero repito con ERTE de fuerza mayor.

Tema aparte es que realmente creo que únicamente se ha llegado a parar 1 día y se siguió trabajando después con poca plantilla pero se ha seguido. 

Creo que esto es por un permiso dado por industria por motivos de tener contratos internacionales y seguramente ni proceda dicho ERTE de fuerza mayor y vengan posibles sanciones en el futuro.

Gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Abr 2020)

jainalo dijo:


> Hola, en primer lugar gracias por la iniciativa.
> 
> Mi consulta es si una empresa que ha solicitado un ERTE de fuerza mayor y este está aprobado por silencio administrativo puede incorporar a los trabajadores cuando le de la gana o por ejemplo hacerles trabajar días concretos.
> 
> ...



Sé de casos que han presentado solicitud de desistimiento de ERTE FM por tener mantenimiento con algunos trabajadores y no era un fuerza mayor del todo claro, y se ponen la tirita antes de la herida. Porque cualquier ERTE es revisable en un futuro en base a la ley 39/2015, y te pueden abrir expediente de lesividad si se carecía de requisitos esenciales para el mismo.


----------



## jainalo (13 Abr 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Sé de casos que han presentado solicitud de desistimiento de ERTE FM por tener mantenimiento con algunos trabajadores y no era un fuerza mayor del todo claro, y se ponen la tirita antes de la herida. Porque cualquier ERTE es revisable en un futuro en base a la ley 39/2015, y te pueden abrir expediente de lesividad si se carecía de requisitos esenciales para el mismo.



Gracias por tu respuesta. En este caso se supone que está aprobado por silencio administrativo. Si lo revisan en un futuro ya se verá.

Pero mi duda es si la empresa puede obligar a que los trabajadores acudan al puesto de trabajo, ya sea de manera continuada o a voluntad del empresario por días concretos.

O hasta que finalice el estado de alarma, y por tanto la fuerza mayor motivo del ERTE, no pueden obligar a acudir al puesto de trabajo.

Gracias!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Abr 2020)

jainalo dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. En este caso se supone que está aprobado por silencio administrativo. Si lo revisan en un futuro ya se verá.
> 
> Pero mi duda es si la empresa puede obligar a que los trabajadores acudan al puesto de trabajo, ya sea de manera continuada o a voluntad del empresario por días concretos.
> 
> ...



Seguramente lo van a revisar. ¿Hay riesgo para los trabajadores en base a esta guía?

https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/servic...Documents/2020/GUIACENTROSTRABAJOCOVID19b.pdf

Por ejemplo, en caso de riesgo para la salud se puede abandonar el puesto de trabajo por su "derecho de resistencia", conforme a la Ley de Prevención de RRLL. Además, ojo el empresario, que corre con las responsabilidades.

Ah, no se deja de cotizar por parte de la empresa, otra cosa es que esté bonificada en FM.


----------



## jainalo (14 Abr 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Seguramente lo van a revisar. ¿Hay riesgo para los trabajadores en base a esta guía?
> 
> https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/servic...Documents/2020/GUIACENTROSTRABAJOCOVID19b.pdf
> 
> ...



No lo comento por haber riesgo o no a los empleados. Mi duda es si al ser un ERTE de fuerza mayor, si deben incorporarse al trabajo los empleados cuando la empresa quiera y a su antojo (sin haber finalizado el estado de alarma, que es en lo que se ha basado para solicitar el ERTE de FM).

O para retomar la actividad primero se debería cumplir la condición de que finalizase el estado de alarma.

O dicho de otro modo, una empresa puede retomar su actividad (o parte de ella) si tiene aprobado un ERTE de fuerza mayor estando activo el estado de alarma ??

Gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Abr 2020)

jainalo dijo:


> No lo comento por haber riesgo o no a los empleados. Mi duda es si al ser un ERTE de fuerza mayor, si deben incorporarse al trabajo los empleados cuando la empresa quiera y a su antojo (sin haber finalizado el estado de alarma, que es en lo que se ha basado para solicitar el ERTE de FM).
> 
> O para retomar la actividad primero se debería cumplir la condición de que finalizase el estado de alarma.
> 
> ...



Cuando se presentó el ERTE se supone que estaba fundado en base a ccas. que obligaban a paralizar la actividad. No sé si eres empresa, si lo eres has de atenerte a justificar, ante quien y cuando corresponda, hacer esas reincorporaciones, como que sea personal de mantenimiento, limpieza de instalaciones, etc. Es casuístico y ha de poder ser justificado en base al ERTE.

Si eres trabajador, tal vez sea lo que quieres preguntar, pues como norma general se ha de obedecer al empresario en la presunción de legalidad de su orden y que está legitimado para darla. Hay casos en que la resistencia del trabajador a obedecer se acepta por determinadas situaciones:

a) órdenes atentatorias a la dignidad del trabajador, vida privada, intimidad, propia imagen o sus derechos fundamentales. 
b) órdenes no relacionadas con el trabajo
c) órdenes manifiestamente abusivas
d) órdenes ilegales o manifiestamente atentatorias al Código Penal
e) evidentemente, como se dijo antes, las que pueden afectar a la seguridad y salud

Vamos, que aparte de esos casos la obligación del trabajador es obedecer una orden de la empresa, sin perjuicio de reclamaciones posteriores que pueda hacer si considera lesionado algún derecho (principio "solve et repete").


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 Abr 2020)

Buenas a todos

Buen hilo, llevo aquí varios años y a pesar de la chincheta, no lo había descubierto hasta hoy. Gran iniciativa

Quizá sea offtpic, pero estoy empezando a buscar trabajo en el extranjero (países de la UE), y no sé si actualmente, con un contrato de trabajo en firme, y a corto plazo, de aquí a mediados de abril, podría salir de España, en mitad del lío del coronavirus. Imagino que tendría que hacer cuarentena de dos semanas en hotel o similares, eso lo doy por hecho.

SI alguien tiene alguna idea al respecto, si es viable o no, le agradecería la info por aquí o por privado


----------



## ShoreyRyu (15 Abr 2020)

Buenas noches y gracis por el foro
Explico mi sitiacion:

Recepcionista en hotel fija discontinua el hotel no ha abierto por el virus. El hotel ha pedido un erte hara un par de semanas
Este dia 3 de abril cobre el ultimo mes de paro
Estoy embarazada de mellizos de unos 6 meses. no creo q llegue a los nueve

Bien dada tal sitiacion pregunto:
Tengo que pedir la ayuda de 400€ o se da ahtomatica y asi el dia 10 mayo cobrar los 400 al menos por si el erte se deniega o se sigue retrasando?que hariais?
si el hotel no abre cuando yo de a luz cobrare la baja por maternidad si el hotel no me ha dado de alta al no abrir?que sueldo es?
Acepto consejos sobre por donde moverme
Gracias!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Abr 2020)

ShoreyRyu dijo:


> Buenas noches y gracis por el foro
> Explico mi sitiacion:
> 
> Recepcionista en hotel fija discontinua el hotel no ha abierto por el virus. El hotel ha pedido un erte hara un par de semanas
> ...



Habla con tu empresa y pregunta si te han metido en el ERTE. Seguramente no, pues que hagan otro y os incluyan a los fijos-discontinuos, ahora que han modificado lo de mantenimiento de empleo durante seis meses.

Además, a ver si se aclaran porque hay sitios que sí los tienen en cuenta (Baleares y Cataluña) y otros que no a los fijos-discontinuos:
Andalucía suma 90.250 ERTE y reclama a Trabajo una


----------



## ShoreyRyu (15 Abr 2020)

Creo que sime han incluido pero no hay respuesta alguna... que es lo de los 6 meses mantenimiento?
yo al dar a luz en un par de meses en q me cambia la cosa? gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Abr 2020)

ShoreyRyu dijo:


> Creo que sime han incluido pero no hay respuesta alguna... que es lo de los 6 meses mantenimiento?
> yo al dar a luz en un par de meses en q me cambia la cosa? gracias



Si no hay respuesta es silencio positivo una vez pasado el plazo legal de la Administración para contestar.

Lo de seis meses es para empresas y bonificaciones de ERTE Fuerza Mayor: mantenimiento de empleo.

Pues si la empresa os ha incluído en ERTE FM ¿qué problema hay?, ya comunicarás al SEPE el parto si se mantiene la situación, pero creo que el ERTE terminará en pocas semanas por fin del estado de alarma. Entonces será otra situación distinta: llamamiento, u otro ERTE por causas objetivas, o lo que sea, ya se verá.


----------



## carlitos007 (15 Abr 2020)

Buenos días,

A ver si me podéis ayudar con esta duda:

Tengo un familiar (fisioterapeuta) que su centro de trabajo cerró por el covid, les dieron una carta diciendo que por motivos de causa mayor les hacían un ERTE de 6 meses, eso fue el 16 de marzo, a día de hoy no saben nada, ¿como se pueden informar de como está el ERTE?? (denegado, aprobado, en trámite...).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Abr 2020)

Por causa de fuerza mayor no puede ser de seis meses, por causas objetivas tal vez sí. En todo caso se me ocurre que mire en la web del Sepe y si tiene certificado digital que consulte a través de los servicios disponibles, o por el teléfono de consulta que ponen para ciudadanos: 900 81 24 00

Teléfonos provinciales: Atención telefónica: Ciudadanía | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


----------



## carlitos007 (15 Abr 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Por causa de fuerza mayor no puede ser de seis meses, por causas objetivas tal vez sí. En todo caso se me ocurre que mire en la web del Sepe y si tiene certificado digital que consulte a través de los servicios disponibles, o por el teléfono de consulta que ponen para ciudadanos: 900 81 24 00
> 
> Teléfonos provinciales: Atención telefónica: Ciudadanía | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal



Eso pensamos nosotros, que por causas de fuerza mayor no se lo admitirían porque realmente no estaban obligados a cerrar y su problema era una bajada considerable de la facturación, a parte del riesgo para clientes y fisios, pero como son unos impresentables (los dueños) no nos fiamos de que ha pasado con el ERTE, igual se lo han denegado y no dicen nada. Supongo que si se le denegaron tendrán que presentar otro por causas justificadas ¿no?.
¿En caso de que reanuden las consultas la empresa estaría obligada a proporcionar mascarillas a los fisios?


----------



## jainalo (15 Abr 2020)

Hola de nuevo,

En caso de estar afectado por un ERTE con contrato a jornada completa la prestación de desempleo corresponde con el 70% durante los 6 primeros meses con los correspondientes limites, por ejemplo 1098€ sin hijos.

Pero si durante dicho ERTE se acude a la empresa a trabajar pongamos 1 día a la semana (8 horas). Esto corresponde con una reducción de jornada del 95%

Por tanto la empresa pagaría el salario/cotización a la SS por ese día de trabajo (5%) y el SEPE pagaría el 70% del 95% de la reducción jornada (5% empresa + 66,5% SEPE).

En ambos casos, se tendría en cuenta siempre la base de cotización respetando los límites ? Mi duda recae más sobre si el SEPE hace dicho cálculo sobre la BC o sobre la indemnización máxima de desempleo, es decir si aplicaría los porcentajes sobre los 1098€ del ejemplo.

Me imagino que se debe hacer el cálculo siempre con la BC. De lo contrario se daría la paradoja que no merezca la pena trabajar ni un día estando en ERTE, salvo rentas muy altas.

Saludos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Abr 2020)

carlitos007 dijo:


> Eso pensamos nosotros, que por causas de fuerza mayor no se lo admitirían porque realmente no estaban obligados a cerrar y su problema era una bajada considerable de la facturación, a parte del riesgo para clientes y fisios, pero como son unos impresentables (los dueños) no nos fiamos de que ha pasado con el ERTE, igual se lo han denegado y no dicen nada. Supongo que si se le denegaron tendrán que presentar otro por causas justificadas ¿no?.
> ¿En caso de que reanuden las consultas la empresa estaría obligada a proporcionar mascarillas a los fisios?



Primero informaros qué ERTE es.

ERTES COVID:
ERTE fuerza mayor -> duración hasta fin del estado de alarma.
ERTE objetivo -> duración planteada por la empresa.

Creo que fisioterapia no es actividad prohibida, imagino que vaya por causas objetivas. Si reanudan consultas porque puedan y quieran hacerlo, están obligados a adoptar las medidas necesarias para proteger a sus tjdores. incluyendo EPIs por supuestísimo.

Aparte:


----------



## ShoreyRyu (15 Abr 2020)

Hay alguna manera de cerciorarme de si me han metido en el Erte? soy fija disco tinua que trabaja en hotel de recepcion y justo este mes se me ha acabado el paro.
La jefa ha dicho que si pero Es que me da miedo que me haga la pua y me quede sin nada nose. estoy hecha un lio y en junio julio dare a luz a mellizos. socorro!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Abr 2020)

Entras con certificado digital o contraseña cl@ve en el SEPE y consultas el estado de tu expediente, o llamas por tfno. para ello.

Preguntas Frecuentes para trabajadores

Consulta de datos y recibo de prestaciones:
Sede Electrónica del SEPE Trámites en línea. Consultas


----------



## atika (16 Abr 2020)

ShoreyRyu dijo:


> Hay alguna manera de cerciorarme de si me han metido en el Erte? soy fija disco tinua que trabaja en hotel de recepcion y justo este mes se me ha acabado el paro.
> La jefa ha dicho que si pero Es que me da miedo que me haga la pua y me quede sin nada nose. estoy hecha un lio y en junio julio dare a luz a mellizos. socorro!



te lo tienen que notificar. Una vez que lo conceden hay que notificarlo a los trabajadores. La administración cunado envía una comunicación estimando el erte, así lo indica.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 Abr 2020)

Esa es la teoría, pero en gran parte no se están comunicando a las empresas, con silencio administrativo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro2 (18 Abr 2020)

atika dijo:


> Tarde la respuesta, pero tendrías que haber subido. El miedo no exime de nada. Lo siento.



Y si me da miedo coger el transporte público porque tengo un enfisema pulmonar reconocido que hace que sea persona de riesgo, siendo posible el teletrabajo, y no les sale de los huevos ponérmelo? 

He avisado a RRHH y a PRL, pero no hacen mucho caso, supongo que les supera porque problemas estamos teniendo a tope, por bajas y tal. Hasta al principio de todo le dijeron a alguien que no fuera a trabajar porque su pareja había pillado el bicho en Italia (no nos tenían que haber informado?)

Gracias por este consultorio.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Abr 2020)

Como primera medida, si se presentara sintomatología o se hubiera tenido contacto estrecho con personas afectadas por el virus, la recomendación es que no se acuda al centro de trabajo hasta confirmar que no hay riesgo para uno mismo o los demás. Para ello, se debe contactar con el teléfono COVID de cada comunidad autónoma y consultar el decálogo de actuación en caso de síntomas disponible en este enlace.

Tampoco deben hacerlo las personas más vulnerables por edad, por estar embarazadas o padecer afecciones médicas que, en caso necesario, pueden contactar con su médico para que acredite su necesidad de aislamiento y que, si así fuera, se considerará a efectos laborales una situación asimilada a accidente de trabajo para la prestación económica de incapacidad temporal.


----------



## elviejo (19 Abr 2020)

atika dijo:


> te lo tienen que notificar. Una vez que lo conceden hay que notificarlo a los trabajadores. La administración cunado envía una comunicación estimando el erte, así lo indica.
> Un saludo.



Mi empresa dice que estoy en un erte pero no me lo comunica oficialmente. Tampoco sė las condiciones, horarios, etc. Y sigo teletrabajando!

Evidentemente me están engañando. 

Cómo deberían comunicármelo?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Abr 2020)

elviejo dijo:


> Mi empresa dice que estoy en un erte pero no me lo comunica oficialmente. Tampoco sė las condiciones, horarios, etc. Y sigo teletrabajando!
> 
> Evidentemente me están engañando.
> 
> Cómo deberían comunicármelo?



Pide a tu empresa la confirmación y fecha de efectos. Mira también la nómina de marzo, si te han pagado completa el supuesto ERTE sería en algún día de este mes de abril.

Déjaselo bien clarito, porque si te dicen que estás en ERTE pero no lo estás, que te paguen la nómina completa, si no -> consulta con Inspección de Trabajo. Si tuvieras indicios que estás en ERTE, cobras en un futuro próximo el desempleo pero sigues trabajando, cuidado porque podrías ser cómplice de fraude de prestaciones.

También esto, supuestamente, para consultar el estado de la prestación por ERTE:


----------



## elviejo (20 Abr 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pide a tu empresa la confirmación y fecha de efectos. Mira también la nómina de marzo, si te han pagado completa el supuesto ERTE sería en algún día de este mes de abril.
> 
> Déjaselo bien clarito, porque si te dicen que estás en ERTE pero no lo estás, que te paguen la nómina completa, si no -> consulta con Inspección de Trabajo. Si tuvieras indicios que estás en ERTE, cobras en un futuro próximo el desempleo pero sigues trabajando, cuidado porque podrías ser cómplice de fraude de prestaciones.
> 
> También esto, supuestamente, para consultar el estado de la prestación por ERTE:



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Abr 2020)

Perdón si no procede mi consulta en este hilo. Quería saber si, debido a esta situación actual, puedo rechazar la compra de una vivienda y solicitar las arras entregadas (aun siendo penitenciales). El inquilino se niega a devolverlas, pero he hablado con un abogado y dice que un juez puede considerar que hay causas de fuerza mayor para cancelar la compra.

Gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Abr 2020)

Anular no, la empresa o el trabajador pueden desistir durante el período de prueba. Sin recibir represalia.


----------



## juanforapor (22 Abr 2020)

Hola buenos días,
Como a muchos otros por desgracia, me han hecho un ERTE ,en principio ,hasta que dure el estado de alarma. Tengo entendido que la empresa se encarga del papeleo, pero mi pregunta es si debo notificar yo que tengo un hijo a cargo, pues las cantidades no son las mismas. Gracias


----------



## atika (22 Abr 2020)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Perdón si no procede mi consulta en este hilo. Quería saber si, debido a esta situación actual, puedo rechazar la compra de una vivienda y solicitar las arras entregadas (aun siendo penitenciales). El inquilino se niega a devolverlas, pero he hablado con un abogado y dice que un juez puede considerar que hay causas de fuerza mayor para cancelar la compra.
> 
> Gracias.



Efectivamente eso es un tema de derecho civil y yo no soy especialista en tales asuntos.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (22 Abr 2020)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola buenos días,
> Como a muchos otros por desgracia, me han hecho un ERTE ,en principio ,hasta que dure el estado de alarma. Tengo entendido que la empresa se encarga del papeleo, pero mi pregunta es si debo notificar yo que tengo un hijo a cargo, pues las cantidades no son las mismas. Gracias



Se lo has de notificar al SEPE. Aunque la empreas haga todo, apuntate como demandate de empleo. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Abr 2020)

No, no ha de apuntarse como demandante de empleo porque esto está excluído en este procedimiento extraordinario. En Cataluña su servicio de demandas de empleo (SOC) dice que si no ha estado nunca sí tendría que apuntarse, pero me parece una soberana tontería que se les ha ocurrido.

El procedimiento de ERTEs COVID es excepcional, y se basa en que la empresa lo ha tenido que hacer todo: presentar en hoja "excel" una solicitud colectiva con los datos de los tjdores. afectados y autorizada por ellos, y sus certificados de desempleo.

Y lo de hijo/s respecto a la prestación, ahora no se comunica y en un futuro regularizarán, ya se verá el método que indiquen.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Abr 2020)

Buenos dias. Voy a exponer un caso.
Imaginemos que un trabajador tiene un empleo a tiempo completo y lleva trabajando 5 años en la empresa A. De repente, le sale un nuevo trabajo, tambien a jornada completa, en la empresa B
Como tiene cierto cariño a la empresa A, le dice a su jefe que acepta reducir su jornada un 50% (y por tanto, su sueldo) para poder trabajar en la empresa B (supongamos que no hay incompatibilidades).
Pasan dos meses y medio y la empresa B le dice que le va a hacer fijo pero que tiene que dejar la empresa A. Por tanto, el trabajador le comunica a la empresa A, que en 15 dias les deja y la empresa A, a los 15 dias, le finiquita segun la ley.
Pero el mismo dia que daja la empresa A, la empresa B le dice que se lo han pensado mejor y que como la produccion ha bajado, no le hacen fijo y finaliza su contrato.
Por tanto, el trabajor se encuentra sin los dos trabajos. Si solicitara el paro...
¿Que paro le quedaria? ¿El correspondiente al de su primera empresa (5 años trabajando en la empresa A) teniendo en cuenta que lo ha dejado voluntariamente o al correspondiente al de la empresa B (3 meses trabajado) que no le renueva en contrato?
Saludos

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Abr 2020)

Se cogen las cotizaciones por desempleo de los últimos 6 años no consumidas en otra prestación de desempleo. Pero lo tuyo tiene mala pinta, porque hay una baja voluntaria en un empleo indefinido simultánea a la de un contrato de 3 meses. Saldrás de dudas cuando lo pidas y resuelvan sí o no.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Abr 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Se cogen las cotizaciones por desempleo de los últimos 6 años no consumidas en otra prestación de desempleo. Pero lo tuyo tiene mala pinta, porque hay una baja voluntaria en un empleo indefinido simultánea a la de un contrato de 3 meses. Saldrás de dudas cuando lo pidas y resuelvan sí o no.



Se supone que tienes que trabajar mas de tres meses desde la baja voluntaria. ¿signifca eso que si has trabajado y han transcurrido mas de tres meses desde que solicitaste la baja voluntaria y el despido o no renuevacion de la empresa B ¿el SEPE te da a elegir entre cobrar el paro segun lo trabajado en la empresa A o segun lo trabajado en la empresa B? o bien ¿directamemte el paro que recibirias (siempre que tengas derecho) seria lo correspondiente a la empresa B?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Abr 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Se supone que tienes que trabajar mas de tres meses desde la baja voluntaria. ¿signifca eso que si has trabajado y han transcurrido mas de tres meses desde que solicitaste la baja voluntaria y el despido o no renuevacion de la empresa B ¿el SEPE te da a elegir entre cobrar el paro segun lo trabajado en la empresa A o segun lo trabajado en la empresa B? o bien ¿directamemte el paro que recibirias (siempre que tengas derecho) seria lo correspondiente a la empresa B?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



La cuantía de la prestación se calcula sobre las bases de cotización por contingencias profesionales (sin horas extras) de los 180 últimos días cotizados en el momento de la situación legal de desempleo (o en su caso cuando cesara la obligación de cotizar). La duración lo dicho: según el tiempo cotizado y no usado de los 6 últimos años.


----------



## superbit (22 Abr 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Se supone que tienes que trabajar mas de tres meses desde la baja voluntaria. ¿signifca eso que si has trabajado y han transcurrido mas de tres meses desde que solicitaste la baja voluntaria y el despido o no renuevacion de la empresa B ¿el SEPE te da a elegir entre cobrar el paro segun lo trabajado en la empresa A o segun lo trabajado en la empresa B? o bien ¿directamemte el paro que recibirias (siempre que tengas derecho) seria lo correspondiente a la empresa B?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



No es como dices, lo de los 3 meses es una regla que viene aplicando el SEPE para evitar fraudes, si yo quero cobrar el paro no puedo darme de baja voluntaria en A e irme al paro a cobrar, así que lo que se hacía era: pido la baja en A y le digo a un amigo B que me contrate unos días por obra por ejemplo, al acabar ese contrato iba al SEPE y pedía todo el paro acumulado que tengo (A+B), en estos casos ahora en el 99% de las veces el SEPE está denegandolos, piden un mínimo de 3 meses en el sitio B.

En tu caso al simultanear A con B y tener B 3 meses pues dependerá un poco del funcionario, si como dices pediste baja voluntaria de tu media jornada de A y días después te cesa B en esa otra media jornada al funcionario le va sonar raro y va pensar que sabías que te largarían de B y por eso te fuiste de A para cobrar jornada completa de paro. Ojala tengas suerte pero me temo que te va tocar pelearlo y es muy probable que igual solo te lo den por media jornada de primeras (la salida no voluntaria de B).

Aún así es una regla que vienen aplicando pero no es cerrada, sé de casos de baja voluntaria en empresa, irse a trabajar por unas listas de la administración 10 días y pedir el paro, de primeras denegado por fraude pero alegando que obviamente no era ella quien tiene poder de decisión sobre las fechas y duracion del contrato en la administración finalmente acabaron admitiendo la alegación y aceptando la prestación.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Abr 2020)

Gracias por la respuesta pero hay otra cosa mas. Ese trabajador antes de entrar en la empresa A estuvo cobrando paro, pero no llegó a consumir toda la prestacion rexonocida piesto que al entrar a trabajar se cortó el paro (le quedaron como unos 15 dias).
¿como infliue todo esto a lo expuesto anteriormente?
Saludos

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Abr 2020)

Lo único que se añade es que, siempre en caso de situación legal de desempleo, si hay una prestación anterior no agotada, se aplica el derecho de opción a una u otra prestación.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (22 Abr 2020)

Os traigo una plataforma para que nos organicemos on-line y podamos hablar de la movida de salir el día 2



bar.live



meteos y nos coordinamos



#SanchezGlobalista


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (22 Abr 2020)

Os traigo una plataforma para que nos organicemos on-line y podamos hablar de la movida de salir el día 2



bar.live



meteos y nos coordinamos



#SanchezGlobalista


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Abr 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Buenos dias. Voy a exponer un caso.
> Imaginemos que un trabajador tiene un empleo a tiempo completo y lleva trabajando 5 años en la empresa A. De repente, le sale un nuevo trabajo, tambien a jornada completa, en la empresa B
> Como tiene cierto cariño a la empresa A, le dice a su jefe que acepta reducir su jornada un 50% (y por tanto, su sueldo) para poder trabajar en la empresa B (supongamos que no hay incompatibilidades).
> Pasan dos meses y medio y la empresa B le dice que le va a hacer fijo pero que tiene que dejar la empresa A. Por tanto, el trabajador le comunica a la empresa A, que en 15 dias les deja y la empresa A, a los 15 dias, le finiquita segun la ley.
> ...



Bueno, se ha publicado nueva norma ayer, a la que deberías echar un vistazo por ser de tu interés. Se trata del RD-l 15/2020, que en su art. 22 indica lo siguiente que debes leer por si pudieras acogerte a la situación:

_"se encontrarán en situación legal de desempleo y en situación asimilada al alta, las personas trabajadoras que hubieran resuelto voluntariamente su última relación laboral a partir del día 1 de marzo de 2020, por tener un compromiso firme de suscripción de un contrato laboral por parte de otra empresa, si esta hubiera desistido del mismo como consecuencia de la crisis derivada del COVID-19. La situación legal de desempleo se acreditará mediante comunicación escrita por parte de la empresa a la persona trabajadora desistiendo de la suscripción del contrato laboral comprometido como consecuencia de la crisis derivada del COVID 19."_

La exposición de motivos de esa norma se basa en la protección de los ciudadanos y en concreto el grupo a proteger, los tjdores. que causaron baja voluntaria por intención de cambiar de empresa: la situación de necesidad equivale a la frustración del esperado nuevo contrato de trabajo. Sin embargo, la decisión voluntaria de rescindir el contrato previo pudo producirse, y los datos demuestran que efectivamente para muchas personas así fue, con anterioridad a la declaración del estado de alarma, a partir del 1 de marzo.

Ahora bien, tu caso no es exactamente el descrito, ya que media un contrato temporal previo que finaliza por su cumplimiento. No obstante, esta normativa nueva es la que te puede ayudar.


----------



## Tralaritralara (29 Abr 2020)

Buenas tardes. Expongo un caso que seguro que se está haciendo en buena parte de empresas.
Gestoría familiar (matrimonio y 3 hijos) con cinco trabajadores más, que no son familiares. Con el estado de alarma se invita a los trabajadores no familiares a coger semana de vacaciones, para ver cómo se desarrolla todo (anunciando ya posible ERTE). Pasa la semana y viendo que va para largo, se hace el ERTE de todos los trabajadores salvo el socio director y uno de los hijos, que previsiblemente se mantienen en alta para atender el supuesto poco negocio que sigue funcionando.
La realidad es que sigue trabajando toda la gestoría compuesta por los miembros familiares, sacando a matacaballo el grueso del trabajo y acumulando lo menos importante para la vuelta del resto.
En definitiva, el ERTE es fraudulento, a mí entender, pues continúa la actividad incluso con bastante volumen (gestoría fiscal y laboral, están hasta arriba).
Qué posibilidades tiene el trabajador de comunicar esta situación a inspeccion? La facturación sería prueba de la continuidad del negocio, pero evidentemente los trabajadores no disponen de ella. Hay algún mensaje de WhatsApp del tipo, "Manolito tú esto como lo haces" en los expediente que estabas gestionando"?

Gracias por la ayuda excelente.


----------



## Poseidón (4 May 2020)

Pregunta tonta, si te ingresan a familiar y tienes derecho a dias que este el estado de alarma no influye para nada no? Puedo cogerlos igual sin problemas intuyo...

Gracias.


----------



## atika (7 May 2020)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Expongo un caso que seguro que se está haciendo en buena parte de empresas.
> Gestoría familiar (matrimonio y 3 hijos) con cinco trabajadores más, que no son familiares. Con el estado de alarma se invita a los trabajadores no familiares a coger semana de vacaciones, para ver cómo se desarrolla todo (anunciando ya posible ERTE). Pasa la semana y viendo que va para largo, se hace el ERTE de todos los trabajadores salvo el socio director y uno de los hijos, que previsiblemente se mantienen en alta para atender el supuesto poco negocio que sigue funcionando.
> La realidad es que sigue trabajando toda la gestoría compuesta por los miembros familiares, sacando a matacaballo el grueso del trabajo y acumulando lo menos importante para la vuelta del resto.
> En definitiva, el ERTE es fraudulento, a mí entender, pues continúa la actividad incluso con bastante volumen (gestoría fiscal y laboral, están hasta arriba).
> ...



Efectivamente, te aconsejo que acudas a la inspección de trabajo. Respecto a la prueba, es muy simpple, si giran visitas y ven a todos trabajando ahí está.
Lo ideal es que incluso pudieras probarlo tú y demandar tu el erte, pero supongo que no querrás meterte en jaleos.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (7 May 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, si te ingresan a familiar y tienes derecho a dias que este el estado de alarma no influye para nada no? Puedo cogerlos igual sin problemas intuyo...
> 
> Gracias.



Correcto, puedes cogerte los días que marque tu convenio o el estatuto.


----------



## SoniK (8 May 2020)

Una duda, que tipo de reclamacion se puede hacer ante un despido en periodo de prueba?


----------



## Tralaritralara (8 May 2020)

SoniK dijo:


> Una duda, que tipo de reclamacion se puede hacer ante un despido en periodo de prueba?



Despido en periodo de prueba no es tal. Existe no haber superado el periodo de prueba. Te corresponden 0€.


----------



## juanforapor (8 May 2020)

Hola, mi mujer está también en un ERTE desde el 1 de abril, y no ha cobrado, pues la empresa de ella tenía un número de cuenta corriente antiguo, y el SEPE no ha podido hacer el ingreso (supongo). Se pusieron los datos al día a finales de Abril, pero veo que no han llegado a tiempo. Mi pregunta sería : ¿La prestación del mes de Abril quedará en el aire o se la abonarán junto a la del mes de mayo? Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 May 2020)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Despido en periodo de prueba no es tal. Existe no haber superado el periodo de prueba. Te corresponden 0€.



Exacto. No es despido, es desistimiento y no tiene indemnización. Se cobra por lo trabajado: salarios y vacaciones devengadas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 May 2020)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, mi mujer está también en un ERTE desde el 1 de abril, y no ha cobrado, pues la empresa de ella tenía un número de cuenta corriente antiguo, y el SEPE no ha podido hacer el ingreso (supongo). Se pusieron los datos al día a finales de Abril, pero veo que no han llegado a tiempo. Mi pregunta sería : ¿La prestación del mes de Abril quedará en el aire o se la abonarán junto a la del mes de mayo? Gracias por vuestra ayuda.



Buena pregunta. Conozco casos similares. Sobre todo de gente que seguía cobrando nómina en su cuenta vieja cuando la caja había sido absorbida, tenía nuevo número pero los ingresos se hacían por "traducción" interna de la entidad nueva. Pero me han contado también casos de gente que tenía la cuenta bien y no ha cobrado aún, a pesar de que compañeros sí lo han hecho. Misterios del funcionario de turno.

Se supone que deben pagar todo lo pendiente, pero a saber: los sres. funcionarios no están dando ninguna aclaración ni pista.


----------



## juanforapor (8 May 2020)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero supongo que el mes de Abril, aunque lo cobre más tarde, no lo debe dar por perdido no?


----------



## Incorrezto (8 May 2020)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, mi mujer está también en un ERTE desde el 1 de abril, y no ha cobrado, pues la empresa de ella tenía un número de cuenta corriente antiguo, y el SEPE no ha podido hacer el ingreso (supongo). Se pusieron los datos al día a finales de Abril, pero veo que no han llegado a tiempo. Mi pregunta sería : ¿La prestación del mes de Abril quedará en el aire o se la abonarán junto a la del mes de mayo? Gracias por vuestra ayuda.



cuando pedí la prestación les di la cuenta de ing negocios.

al dejar de ser autónomo, me pasaron la cuenta a nómina, nómina del sepe.

pese a mandar correo indicando el cambio, me intentaron pagar a la cuenta nómina, e ing lo devolvió.

me tuve que dar de alta en clave permanente, que la cita previa era a un mes, para redomiciliar.

cobré todo junto.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 May 2020)

juanforapor dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, pero supongo que el mes de Abril, aunque lo cobre más tarde, no lo debe dar por perdido no?



No. El SEPE ya está haciendo campaña de relaciones públicas para intentar lavar su imagen.


----------



## sada (9 May 2020)

Hasta cuando se prorrogarán los ERTES? 
mi jefe me ha comentado que cuenta sacarme para septiembre
Sector educación no reglada. En su caso formación un company presencial y x todo país 
que opináis?


----------



## gdr100 (9 May 2020)

Una pregunta: y la reincorporación como es?

En empresas grandes, si el Erte pasa a prolongarse, es posible reincorporar a una parte de trabajadores? Es posible rotar al personal que se incorpora? Te pueden aplicar una bajada de horas al reincorporarte?

Gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 May 2020)

En general los FM llegarán hasta el 30 de junio y luego se podrán, además, prorrogar determinados ertes "en atención a las restricciones de la actividad vinculadas a razones sanitarias que subsistan llegado el 30 de junio", aunque solo en caso determinados. 

La reincorporación podrá ser gradual en función de necesidades, a tiempo completo o parcial, cerrando ERTEs o haciendo "rescates" por períodos. De momento van a sacar bonificaciones de cotización para las empresas que decidan salir de ERTEs. Pero todo esto está en el aire, no hay normativa aún ni instrucciones, hasta la próxima semana no se sabrá con certeza según los gestores con los que me comunico.


----------



## atika (9 May 2020)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Despido en periodo de prueba no es tal. Existe no haber superado el periodo de prueba. Te corresponden 0€.





Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Exacto. No es despido, es desistimiento y no tiene indemnización. Se cobra por lo trabajado: salarios y vacaciones devengadas.



bueno... podrían despedirle si quisieran, que la ley no lo prohibe, pero serían estupidos desde luego, pudiendo pagar 0€ ¿para que iban a arriesgarse a una eventual declaración de improcedencia?


----------



## atika (9 May 2020)

sada dijo:


> Hasta cuando se prorrogarán los ERTES?
> mi jefe me ha comentado que cuenta sacarme para septiembre
> Sector educación no reglada. En su caso formación un company presencial y x todo país
> que opináis?



Nadie lo sabe. hasta que no publiquen la normativa no se puede dar respuesta a tu pregunta.


----------



## atika (9 May 2020)

gdr100 dijo:


> Una pregunta: y la reincorporación como es?
> 
> En empresas grandes, si el Erte pasa a prolongarse, es posible reincorporar a una parte de trabajadores? Es posible rotar al personal que se incorpora? Te pueden aplicar una bajada de horas al reincorporarte?
> 
> Gracias



En mi humilde criterio, y con la normativa actual, sin saber lo que pasará en el futuro: Puede haber desafectaciones parciales. (De hecho aswí se indica el el último criterio de la inspección). Al personal que se le desafecta no se le puede volver a afectar en el mismo erte (Habría que hacer otro) lo cual imposibilita de facto el hecho de que el personal afecto rote.
No no pueden aplicarte una bajada de horas: Si puede haber una desafectación parcial por la que por ejemplo te dan de alta 1/2 jornada pero por la otra mitad seguirias en erte y cunado acabe la fuerza mayo o cuando diga la ley tendrían que reincorporarte en las mismas condiciones. Para reducirte las horas definitivamente hace falta un ere o que tu estés de acuer4do y firmes una novación contractual.
Un saludo.


----------



## gdr100 (9 May 2020)

Gracias.

Es que en mi empresa se está planteando realizar por causas objetivas otro erte cuando acabe el de fuerza mayor.

Los sindicatos de los que no nos fiamos mucho, están diciendo de rotar en el segundo Erte, pero tenía mis dudas si era posible.


----------



## sada (9 May 2020)

atika dijo:


> bueno... podrían despedirle si quisieran, que la ley no lo prohibe, pero serían estupidos desde luego, pudiendo pagar 0€ ¿para que iban a arriesgarse a una eventual declaración de improcedencia?



Gracias. Buen hilo este


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 May 2020)

Entonces es un 2º ERTE, por causas objetivas. Se puede rotar, por supuesto, según esté planteado el ERTE por la empresa en la memoria con el informe adecuado.

Eso se llaman "períodos de actividad" que se comunican mensualmente al SEPE a efectos de pagar prestación los días que corresponda. Eso siempre se ha hecho en los ERTEs.

No tiene nada que ver cerrar un ERTE con "rescatar" trabajadores para que trabajen períodos, días sueltos, etc. que es lo que se comunica al SEPE en los ficheros de actividad.


----------



## atika (10 May 2020)

gdr100 dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Es que en mi empresa se está planteando realizar por causas objetivas otro erte cuando acabe el de fuerza mayor.
> 
> Los sindicatos de los que no nos fiamos mucho, están diciendo de rotar en el segundo Erte, pero tenía mis dudas si era posible.



Tal vez en el objetivo si se puede rotar, tendría que verlo, lo que tengo clarisimo es que el el de fuerza mayor no.
Un saludo.


----------



## sada (15 May 2020)

que hay de esto

Desde el 1 de julio, los que sigan en ERTE consumirán el paro que tengan acumulado


----------



## gdr100 (15 May 2020)

atika dijo:


> Tal vez en el objetivo si se puede rotar, tendría que verlo, lo que tengo clarisimo es que el el de fuerza mayor no.
> Un saludo.



Esto es un error mío. Algún moderador puede eleminarlo?.

Gracias.


----------



## atika (17 May 2020)

Paciencia.
Auque demandases al sepe, los juzgados están cerrados, vas a cobrar antes de que te salga el juicio.
no queda otra.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 May 2020)

Se supone que el gobierno ha pedido a los bancos que hagan anticipos de la prestación.


----------



## atika (19 May 2020)

Estimados foreros:
Hoy hace 5 años que abrí este humilde consultorio de derecho laboral para ayudaros en lo que buenamente pudiese.

Han sido 5 años muy satisfactorios para mí, vuestras preguntas me han servido para aprender yo también, porque muchas veces he tenido que documentarme antes de responder. He tratado de ayudaros en todo lo que he podido y seguro que de aquí han salido cosas bastante buenas para los que habéis tenido el valor de hacerme caso y de no dejaros putear por los empresarios.

En cinco años, como no puede ser de otra manera, me han pasado muchas cosas, lo más relevante es que hace relativamente poco me ha contratado un despacho medio/grande, no top pero si incalcanzable para mí cuando abrí este consultorio, de los que a veces sale en la prensa salmón y todo. No ha sido por este foro, desde luego, ha sido por el esfuerzo mio de querer mejorar día a día, y en parte si ha habido esa mejora ha sido por vosotros y por vuestras preguntas.

Como podeis ver ha sido un win - win. Así que todos contentos.

Quiero agradecer tambien a todos los que habeis respondido preguntas, la inmensa mayoría de las veces con muy buen criterio. En ningún momento esto ha sido una conversación de barra de bar y se ha logrado lo que yo pretendía desde un primer momento, esto es: dotar de calidad a este hilo.
Al principo costó que arrancase el hilo, las dos primeras páginas así lo demuestran. Creo que me llevo 3 meses y 10 páginas que me pusieran la chincheta. Abrí el hilo en temas calientes porque consideraba este asunto un tema caliente, y no meramente de consumo responsable, porque aquí no hay nada de consumo. Además temás calientes tiene muchas más visitas y le dotaba de mayor visibilidad. Me hizo mucha ilusión postear aquí mi mensaje 3000 coincidiendo con las 500.000 visitas. Mucha gente se ha registrado con la única finalidad de hacerme una consulta.

De un tiempo a esta parte el nuevo trabajo me está absorviendo más. Si os fijáis no entro con tanta asiduidad, y las respuestas no son tan largas o profesionales como al principio. Eso es porque acabo de mi jornada laboral hasta los coj.... y cuando llego a casa lo último que me apetece es ponerme a mirar más cosas de derecho laboral. Por eso os pido un poco de paciencia si alguna vez véis que tardo en contestar. Tambien influye que en mi anterior trabajo no tenía tanta carga de trabajo como ahora y podía permitirme el lujo de mirar y responder el foro cuando tenía tiempo libre.

Poco más queda deciros que muchas gracias a todos. Muchos me han dicho que esto es de lo poco bueno que queda en burbuja, pero bueno como todo, un foro tiene sus etapas, a veces mejores a veces peores, y ya está. Me acuedo de cuando me registré en el 2008, de lady burbuja y el aparejador, de salgar y digo... joder qué viejales soy.

Como forero me queda la duda pendiente de saber ¿Me permabanearán algún día sin haber recibido un thanks de @calopez ? (Guiño guiño, codo codo)

Un abrazo a todos, y a por otros 5 más.


----------



## hippysalamanca (22 May 2020)

En rpimer lugar gracias por todo lo que haces por nosotros.

Estoy realizando teletrabajo y, desgraciadamente, mi padrfe está hospitalizado con un cancer terminal, sedado y esperando la muerte. Cómo tengo que solicitar 3 dias que especifica mi convenio 
"Por accidente, intervención quirúrgica que no requiera hospitalización pero sí reposo domiciliario, por enfermedad grave u hospitalización: "

¿¿como lo justifico?? porque la verdad es que no tengo el cuerpo para pedir un justif al médico

Aún asi puedo solicitar dos distintos?? uno por hospitalización y otro por enfermedad grave??

Espero que no te parezca muy frio pero quiero aprovechar el poco tiempo que nos queda sin tener que pensar en el trabajo


----------



## atika (23 May 2020)

hippysalamanca dijo:


> En rpimer lugar gracias por todo lo que haces por nosotros.
> 
> Estoy realizando teletrabajo y, desgraciadamente, mi padrfe está hospitalizado con un cancer terminal, sedado y esperando la muerte. Cómo tengo que solicitar 3 dias que especifica mi convenio
> "Por accidente, intervención quirúrgica que no requiera hospitalización pero sí reposo domiciliario, por enfermedad grave u hospitalización: "
> ...



Hola:
Lo primero siento lo que le sucede. Mucho ánimo.
Lo segundo, los permisos técnicamente no se solicitan, se comunican: Le comunico que disfrutare de X días de permiso por hospitalización de familiar. Y luego justificas el permiso. en españa solemos pedirlo antes por si nos lo deniegan no estár a malas con la empresa. PEro si tuviesemos valor, est tipo de permiso lo comunicariamos.
Lo más sencillo es por hospitalización, pide un justificante de ingreso hospitalario y listo.
Entiendo que salvo que tu convenio diga lo contrario que no puedes pedir los dos, seria una especie de trampa a la empresa, y éticamente yo no lo veo. Ahora si quieres arriesgarte a ver si cuela, es tú opción. Nota: a ver si el convenio limita le número de veces que se puede pedir este tipo de permisos, ten cuidado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 May 2020)

Hola!! Primero felicitarte por el hilo...

Decirte que a mi y a 3 compañeros/as mas, los más antiguo nos están haciendo un mobbing brutal. Es decir no acabaría nunca y lo más grave(lo que nos hacen) no se si tienes tiempo/ganas de contestar....

Iré a lo más mundano, nos están puteando en grandes cosas (sanciones con 7 días de empleo y sueldo que luego quieren retirar), pero también en pequeñas cosas.

Trabajamos delante de ordenadores y por tanto tenemos derecho a un descanso visual o ir al baño de 5 minutos cada hora. 

Lo que pasa que el 99%, de las veces no se puede cumplir, ya que a nosotros (no al resto de la empresa) nos dicen que sólo podemos ir de uno el uno por el Covid.. En fin al final la empresa se queda con decenas de minutos al día ya que se te pasan las horas o hay alguien meando y luego sale otro así que tu turno se va solapando...

De hecho desde hace 7 años los descansos los podíamos hacer de 5 a 10 minutos y gestionarlos como queríamos y podíamos. Si en una hora no salías la siguiente salías 10... Además aprovechabaMos 10 minutos que sumabamos a los 20 min de comida y teníamos 30. De esta forma hacíamos los descansos que nos tocaban por ley, pero a "nuestra manera", aunque impulsado por los propios jefes

1. Ahora nos exigen 5 minutos cada hora y que no haya nadie en ese momento sino te jodes... Y comer en 20 minutos de uno en uno y no pudiendo comer 1 y 30 antes de acabar la jornada... El resultado, es que, aunque se ajusta al convenio es casi imposible hacerlo buen y al final descansas muy poco y a veces incluso no hemos podido comer 

Esto nunca había sido así y el resto de la empresa no lo cumple Salen hasta 10 a la vez a comer 

2. A los que tenían niños, siempre les dejaban 10 días de sus vacaciones que podían avisar con pocos días de antelación. Así podían cubrir contratiempos. Ahora No. Tienes que elegir la mitad (la otra la elige la empresa) ya y es inamovible.


Estos dos puntos es lo de menos de todo lo que nos hacen, pero nos afecta moralmente y descansamos peor, mientras vemos que otros proyectos comen de 5 en 5 o incluso 10 a la vez. Nosotros de uno en uno . Uno empieza a las 13.00 otro a las 13.20 así sucesivamente

Hemos hablado con los jefes y ponen excusas como "es por el Covid", "no salen de 5 en 5 es mentira" uno le dijo "tenemos fotos" dijo el jefe "es muy grave que fotagrifies a tus compañeros, si salen de 5 en 5 es porqué son más y les hemos dado permiso" en fin

Aunque te parezcan tonterías nos afectan


Puedo hacer algo para tener los mismos derechos que tenía antes o tienen otros grupos?


----------



## atika (25 May 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hola!! Primero felicitarte por el hilo...
> 
> Decirte que a mi y a 3 compañeros/as mas, los más antiguo nos están haciendo un mobbing brutal. Es decir no acabaría nunca y lo más grave(lo que nos hacen) no se si tienes tiempo/ganas de contestar....
> 
> ...



vale, ¿Y cuál es la pregunta?


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2020)

atika dijo:


> vale, ¿Y cuál es la pregunta?



Puedo hacer algo para tener los mismos derechos que tenía antes o tienen otros grupos?


----------



## luisete99 (30 May 2020)

Hola Atika,pongo el enlace al tema por no copiarlo entero,espero puedas orientarme sobre que hacer con mi caso,si necesitas mas datos los pondré,gracias.
Problema Mutua trabajo por mala operacion


----------



## Poseidón (3 Jun 2020)

Pregunta, si estamos en Erte/ere lo que sea, es legal que obligen a hacer horas extras?


----------



## atika (4 Jun 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Puedo hacer algo para tener los mismos derechos que tenía antes o tienen otros grupos?



Mientras se respeten los derechos mínimos del convenio y del estatuto no podrías hacer nada.
Pero trata de plantarte a ver que te dice la empresa. Respecto a las vacaciones hay que estar a lo que diga el convenio, es muy raro que la mitad lo eligáis cada uno.
Se que poco te ayudo, pero si tienes alguna pregunta más concreta hazla y a ver qué se me ocurre.


----------



## atika (4 Jun 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pregunta, si estamos en Erte/ere lo que sea, es legal que obligen a hacer horas extras?



En el erte esta prohibido trabajar.
si estás en un erte parcial También estan prohibidas las horas extra.
1º. No las hagas
2º. Presenta una inspección de trabajo.


----------



## atika (4 Jun 2020)

Hola,tengo muchas dudas y a ver si alguien puede aclárame algo,desde ahora digo que si,se que un abogado puede resolverme el tema,pero quizás alguien puede haber pasado por algo parecido y puede darme su opinion.

Este año me han operado por la mutua Primer error: esos matasanos cuanto más lejos mejor. Es preferible perder algo de dinero a jugarte la salud con esta gente. pues tenia lesion tendones en el hombro,en la RM se veía clara y el informe del servicio donde realice la RM lo decía claro.

Pues bien,me dice el traumatólogo baja y operación,cuando al dia siguiente le pregunto si me reparo el tendon roto me dice que no,me hico otra cirugía pues no vio necesario repararlo,mi cara era un poema ,pero como el casi se enfado diciéndome que quien era yo para valorar su trabajo,pues lo deje pasar.Esto en Febrero. Te lo dije.

A los dos meses me da alta sin rehabilitación pues no se puede por el bicho,pero como puedo mover el brazo ya estoy para trabajar,yo le digo que me duele mas que antes de operar y he perdido fuerza,pero que no le importa nada y de malas maneras me da el pasaporte.Por supuesto,no puedo volver a mi puesto de trabajo pues es de levantar mucho peso y el le dice a la empresa que me recoloquen donde no pueda levantar peso ni hacer esfuerzos.Sali de alli asi  Todo apunta a una responsabilidad patrimonial de la administración. Cuando la mutua actua en sustitución de la sanidad pública, esa responsabilidad civil se sustancia en el contencioso administrativo.

No conforme,una amiga me da el numero de un traumatólogo de hombro de los mejores de España,por supuesto por la privada,no tengo seguro privado asi que me ha tocado pagar la consulta sea dicho,hoy me ha llegado el informe y es lapilador,tengo roto un tendon y solo la cirugía es la opción,tanto para poder llevar una vida normal(sin dolor) como para poder realiza de nuevo mi trabajo sin barreras(esfuerzos y dolor),si me opera el,la operación se va a los 10k euros,no tengo ni los puedo pedir ahora mismo. Lo dicho responsabilidad patrimonial de la administración. Respecto a tu salud ve con el informe a la seguridad social y que te vea un traumatólogo de verdad.

Llevare el informe a la empresa y ver que pueden hacer con la Mutua,y aquí ya van mis preguntas: ni borracho, la empresa cuanto menos sepa de tu vida y de tu salud mejor.
-Puede la empresa denuciar a la mutua por lo que me han hecho? Ahí, ahí, como buen hispanistano, que denuncie otro por mí y que me lo den todo hecho.
-Debo hacerlo yo por mi cuenta? Debes no, TIENES que hacerlo tú. La empresa carece de legitimación activa para presentar esa demanda.
-Puedo denunciarlos por negligencia medica? Responsabilidad patrimonial de la administración derivada de una mala práxis profesional en sustitución de la administración pública: Contencioso administrativo.
-Puedo pedir otro medico distinto en la mutua me revise de nuevo?si no lo hubiera? Probablemente nunca te recuperes del hombro ¿te han jodido la vida y aún así quieres vover a pisar por allí?

Desde luego,no confio nada en quien me opero y quien no me hizo caso del dolor que tenia,incluso de la misma Mutua,pero no me queda otra que siendo enfermedad profesional pase por las manos de esa mutua,¿o tengo otras opciones? Ve al médico de cabecera y que te derive a tu traumatólogo. Al fin y al cabo si estás de alta ya, puede hacerlo. Luego que te den la baja por enfermedad común para que no te vea la mutua más allá de revisiones aunque pierdas dinero. Despues te operas y te recuperas lo mejor que puedas. Y por último instas un procedimiento de determinación de contingencias para que se haga responsable la mutua y te paguen todo desde el primer día.

Un saludo.

Te reconozco que esta consulta me ha cabreado bastante. He ido respondiendo según leía, y ya ves. A la mutua ni a ostias, solo en caso de urgencia vital y si no queda más remedio tipo infarto. Tambien me ha cabrado que si sabes que te lo puede solucionar un letrado, y es una consulta grave, no sé porqué vienes a preguntarlo aquí, porque no creo que de las 100000 personas registradas hubiesemos sabido darte esta respuesta más de 100. Por ultimo me jodió bastante el hecho de que preguntaras que si puede denunciar la empresa: coge el toro por los cuernos leñe y hazlo tú. ¿caso crees que la empresa se va a gastar dinero en abogados para tí sin que ellos obtengan ningún beneficio?
Por último pedirte disculpas por lo vehemente de mi respuesta, pero es que me cabreé mucho leyendola. Espero te sirva de algo. Acude a un letrado especialista en laboral y OJO esto se sutancia en un contencioso porque vas a ejercitar la responsabilidad patrimonial de la administración.
Espero al menos que te sirva de algo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Christine Lagarde (5 Jun 2020)

Hola, soy abogada en ejercicio con experiencia en temas laborales.

Me quedo aquí también para resolver vuestras dudas, saludos a todos.


----------



## atika (5 Jun 2020)

Christine Lagarde dijo:


> Hola, soy abogada en ejercicio con experiencia en temas laborales.
> 
> Me quedo aquí también para resolver vuestras dudas, saludos a todos.



mil gracias, y más ahora que ando más liado en el curro.
Encantado de conocerla.


----------



## luisete99 (6 Jun 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola,tengo muchas dudas y a ver si alguien puede aclárame algo,desde ahora digo que si,se que un abogado puede resolverme el tema,pero quizás alguien puede haber pasado por algo parecido y puede darme su opinion.
> 
> Este año me han operado por la mutua Primer errror: esos matasanos cuanto más lejos mejor. Es preferible perder algo de dinero a jugarte la ssalud con esta gente. pues tenia lesion tendones en el hombro,en la RM se veía clara y el informe del servicio donde realice la RM lo decía claro.De los errores se aprende.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por tu respuesta,lamento te hayas enfadado por preguntarlo por aquí,pero me ha servido para conocer tu opinion y tener todo mas claro;ya he contactado con un abogado laborista que vere la semana que viene,segun lo que le conte por telefono es una negligencia,le llevare todos los informes y pueda decirme que camino tomar.

He estado mas de un mes pensando que el dolor quizas podria ser mental,pues si el de la mutua me insisitio que puedo trabajar y que estoy bien,mi cabeza no entendia nada,hasta que por fin pudo verme un especialista de hombro que me dijo que me habia hecho una operacion que solo se hacia como complemento de la que realmente me tenia que hacer,por si sola jamas se realiza pues no tiene un beneficio significativo,quizas esto que cuento no tenga valor,pero es muy dificil vivir con esta sensacion tan contradictoria,ahora claro,con la segunda opinion medica tengo todo ya mas claro,el dolor era real y tenia su porque.

Ahora tengo que ver como hacer para que puedan operarme en el menor plazo posible,pues imposible estar asi,no sabeis lo que es sentir dolor al ponerte una camiseta,parace un accion tonta pero todo se complica;la mutua me ofrecio operarme y confie,ahora veo que no debi hacerlo,pero uno pone su salud en manos de un especialista creyendo lo que dice,que te va a solucionar la lesion,todos queremos tener la mejor salud posible,y yo asi lo pense.

Lamentablemente no tengo ni seguro privado ni lo que cuesta la operacion,por eso tengo que tomar los caminos largos,y aguantar el dolor como mejor pueda,yo ahora solo quiero poder mover el brazo sin dolor,sin limitaciones,esto es lo que nos pasa a la mayoria de personas con nivel economico bajo,que no podemos afrontar estas cosas de la mejor manera posible,y solo nos queda que la justicia haga algo mas,porque la indefension es enorme en situaciones como la mia.

Ojala mi caso sirva de ejemplo para otros que vengan despues y se encuentren como yo perdidos con tanta burocracia y sin un poder economico suficiente para lidiar con esos toros,yo os ire informando que va sucediendo,que acciones voy tomando y los tiempos.


Atika,muchas gracias de nuevo,un saludo.


----------



## atika (6 Jun 2020)

luisete99 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta,lamento te hayas enfadado por preguntarlo por aquí,pero me ha servido para conocer tu opinion y tener todo mas claro;ya he contactado con un abogado laborista que vere la semana que viene,segun lo que le conte por telefono es una negligencia,le llevare todos los informes y pueda decirme que camino tomar.
> 
> He estado mas de un mes pensando que el dolor quizas podria ser mental,pues si el de la mutua me insisitio que puedo trabajar y que estoy bien,mi cabeza no entendia nada,hasta que por fin pudo verme un especialista de hombro que me dijo que me habia hecho una operacion que solo se hacia como complemento de la que realmente me tenia que hacer,por si sola jamas se realiza pues no tiene un beneficio significativo,quizas esto que cuento no tenga valor,pero es muy dificil vivir con esta sensacion tan contradictoria,ahora claro,con la segunda opinion medica tengo todo ya mas claro,el dolor era real y tenia su porque.
> 
> ...



Aclaración: no me enfado por preguntarlo, que esto es libre y puedes preguntar lo que quieras, es que me jode que la mutua haga este tipo de cosas, luego ya, encendido (mal por mi parte) me pude dejar llevar. Aún así es importante que la gente aprenda a distinguir cuando puede preguntar algo en un foro o cuando tiene que acudir con celeridad a un letrado como es tu caso. bueno, vamos a quedarnos con lo positivo, que es que has aprendido algo importante.
Un saludo.
PD: a lo mejor el abogado laboralista te deriva a uno especialista en contencioso si es especialista en laboral puro como yo. Yo tu caso no estoy capacitado para llevarlo. Porque recuerda es un contencioso, si se presenta en el orden social la demanda, va mal.


----------



## luisete99 (7 Jun 2020)

atika dijo:


> Aclaración: no me enfado por preguntarlo, que esto es libre y puedes preguntar lo que quieras, es que me jode que la mutua haga este tipo de cosas, luego ya, encendido (mal por mi parte) me pude dejar llevar. Aún así es importante que la gente aprenda a distinguir cuando puede preguntar algo en un foro o cuando tiene que acudir con celeridad a un letrado como es tu caso. bueno, vamos a quedarnos con lo positivo, que es que has aprendido algo importante.
> Un saludo.
> PD: a lo mejor el abogado laboralista te deriva a uno especialista en contencioso si es especialista en laboral puro como yo. Yo tu caso no estoy capacitado para llevarlo. Porque recuerda es un contencioso, si se presenta en el orden social la demanda, va mal.



Enfadarse con esta situaciones es lo normal,si vieras la cara del medico que me hizo la segunda valoracion,cabreado e indignado a partes iguales,no comprendia lo que hizo,bueno,mas bien lo que no hizo.

El abogado que tengo maneja varios campos,ya me pregunto si era perito el medico que hizo la segunda valoracion,pero bueno,ahora lo que me queda por hacer es tener calma y buscar la forma de que que me arreglen el hombro y poder llevar una vida sin dolor.

Tengo la sensacion que quien me opero era traumatologo general,no especialista en hombro y le vino muy grande,pues es una operacion compleja de ejecutar,pero claro,la mutua sino tiene un especialista que pueda hacerlo,me imagino deberia derivarme a uno privado y entre ellos se arreglen las cuentas,¿es posible?¿Poque debe presentarse en contencioso?¿Sabes mas o menos cuanto tiempo me podrá llevar resolver esto?

El perjudicado yo,porque volver a operar,volver a pasar la rehabilitacion,y a saber cuando se resolvera esto,gracias Atika,


----------



## atika (7 Jun 2020)

luisete99 dijo:


> Enfadarse con esta situaciones es lo normal,si vieras la cara del medico que me hizo la segunda valoracion,cabreado e indignado a partes iguales,no comprendia lo que hizo,bueno,mas bien lo que no hizo.
> 
> El abogado que tengo maneja varios campos,ya me pregunto si era perito el medico que hizo la segunda valoracion,pero bueno,ahora lo que me queda por hacer es tener calma y buscar la forma de que que me arreglen el hombro y poder llevar una vida sin dolor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galvani (12 Jun 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola,tengo muchas dudas y a ver si alguien puede aclárame algo,desde ahora digo que si,se que un abogado puede resolverme el tema,pero quizás alguien puede haber pasado por algo parecido y puede darme su opinion.
> 
> Este año me han operado por la mutua Primer error: esos matasanos cuanto más lejos mejor. Es preferible perder algo de dinero a jugarte la salud con esta gente. pues tenia lesion tendones en el hombro,en la RM se veía clara y el informe del servicio donde realice la RM lo decía claro.
> 
> ...



Desde luego que a una edad no sé como se puede pensar que la empresa va a denunciar a otro por ti. Encima a una mutua (que contrata la empresa para aligerar bajas...) Después de mi nefasta experiencia con otro tema sólo he visto que por mucho convenio, por mucho protocolo etc. hasta en empresas "decentes" te quedas con el culo al aire y el marrón lo tienes tú porque nadie se va a complicar la vida por ti aunque debiera. Sólo se mueven cuando ven que puede haber leña y a veces ni eso porque no hay miedo.


----------



## luisete99 (14 Jun 2020)

Pues de momento presentara un escrito a la mutua intentando llegar a un acuerdo para que abran de nuevo el caso y me vuelvan a mirar,es lo mas rápido dada mi situación con el dolor y cada dia menos movimiento,vuelvan a operarme lo antes posible.

Si,se que no debería dejar me operen por la mutua,pero ya le dije al abogado que no quiero me vea el mismo medico y que sino tienen uno capacitado para poder llevar a cabo la operación(es muy compleja)lo busquen o lleguen a un acuerdo con otro,pero me den una garantía que podre llevar una vida normal,ellos sabran,sino es asi tiro para adelante con ir a juicio y pedir negligencia.

Por medio una amiga,le dio el informe a otro especialista traumatólogo y le dijo que no me han arreglado nada con la otra operación,que lo ve tambien muy claro y fue mas lejos,que vaya a juicio y los demande por negligencia,que son una vergüenza para el sector lo que me han hecho y que no quieran tratarme mas.

Se que me voy a dejar una pasta en este proceso,que luego veremos si puedo recuperar por tener que llegar tan lejos con esta gentuza de la mutua,y les condenan en costas,para mi seria una victoria que se arrodillen y se vean obligados a admitir que se han equivocado y me vuelvan a operar,me arreglen el tendon suelto del hombro y pueda levantar el brazo sin miedo al dolor o que se rompa del todo.


----------



## atika (16 Jun 2020)

luisete99 dijo:


> Si,se que no debería dejar me operen por la mutua,pero ya le dije al abogado que no quiero me vea el mismo medico y que sino tienen uno capacitado para poder llevar a cabo la operación(es muy compleja)lo busquen o lleguen a un acuerdo con otro,pero me den una garantía que podre llevar una vida normal,ellos sabran,sino es asi tiro para adelante con ir a juicio y pedir negligencia.



El hombre es el único animal que cae dos veces en la misma piedra.
Me apena saber que lo que te he dicho yo, el resto de foreros, el traumatologo nuevo, y tu propia experiencia no hayan servido de nada.
Aunque bueno, algo bueno si hay, vas por el camino más recto a que te reconozcan una incapacidad pernamente, pinta la total, aunque si pierdes el brazo a lo mejor es la absoluta. Suerte.

*Una vecina de Tarragona logra la incapacidad por una mala praxis médica
Condenada una mutua por declarar "apto" a un obrero que murió a los cuatro días
Condenada una mutua por diagnosticar un accidente laboral como enfermedad degenerativa
Indemnizado un joven de Jerez que sufrió un accidente laboral

... hasta el infinito y más allá.*


----------



## fayser (16 Jun 2020)

Pregunta de actualidad:

Tenemos un RD que dice que las empresas deben fomentar el teletrabajo por el coronabicho. ¿Cómo se sustancia eso? Por ejemplo, si la empresa te dice que tienes que ir a la oficina los cinco días de la semana a hacer cosas que harías igual con un portátil desde casa.


----------



## Trustno1 (16 Jun 2020)

Una duda sobre lo indicado al compañero y la mutua,dices que acuda a un abogado laboralista, pero no puro sino especializado en contencioso. ¿Hay algún registro, además del propio Colegio profesional, para contactar con alguien especializado en ello? 
Lo pregunto por un tema que preveo acabará en reclamación de una extinción o no renovación de varios nombramientos interinos por programas (3+1) que enmascara un programa estructural en una Entidad local. 

En resumidas cuentas, típico caso de la Administración donde una persona nombrada interina a razón del artículo 10 c) del TREBEP cumple el plazo máximo de prórroga y le indican desde RR. HH que no puede ser nuevamente nombrado y coge al siguiente de la bolsa que tiene menos puntuación en el proceso selectivo, ya que el programa no es temporal no el puesto tampoco.

¿Cómo proceder reclamar antes del fin del tiempo máximo o esperar a que finalice el nombramiento y no se produzca otro? 
¿Existiría fraude de ley o en el ámbito administrativo es diferente al social - laboral?


----------



## atika (17 Jun 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Pregunta de actualidad:
> 
> Tenemos un RD que dice que las empresas deben fomentar el teletrabajo por el coronabicho. ¿Cómo se sustancia eso? Por ejemplo, si la empresa te dice que tienes que ir a la oficina los cinco días de la semana a hacer cosas que harías igual con un portátil desde casa.



hola:
Efectivamente dice trabajo preferente, con lo que si no os lo ponen presenta una inspeccióny que el inspector diga.
También si hay comité de empresa podéis convocar al comité de seguridad y salud para proponer la medida y que explique la empresa poruqé no la lleva a cabo.
un saludo.


----------



## atika (17 Jun 2020)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Una duda sobre lo indicado al compañero y la mutua,dices que acuda a un abogado laboralista, pero no puro sino especializado en contencioso. ¿Hay algún registro, además del propio Colegio profesional, para contactar con alguien especializado en ello?
> Lo pregunto por un tema que preveo acabará en reclamación de una extinción o no renovación de varios nombramientos interinos por programas (3+1) que enmascara un programa estructural en una Entidad local.
> 
> En resumidas cuentas, típico caso de la Administración donde una persona nombrada interina a razón del artículo 10 c) del TREBEP cumple el plazo máximo de prórroga y le indican desde RR. HH que no puede ser nuevamente nombrado y coge al siguiente de la bolsa que tiene menos puntuación en el proceso selectivo, ya que el programa no es temporal no el puesto tampoco.
> ...



hola:
1º No conozco que exista alguna lista de esto más allá del colegio.
2º Al mezclarse laboral con contencioso no estoy seguro del orden al que pertenece la consulta. Ahora ¿Tiene un contrato laboral? presumiblemente orden social. Pero repito, no estoy seguro.
Si fuese orden social hay dos opciones (creo que las cité en otro post hace mucho tiempo)
a) Demandar cuando acabe el despido por despido improcedente.
b) demandar antes de que acabe el contrato y reclamar el contrato indefinido (la fijeza laboral)
Si fuese administrativo, no tengo ni idea.
Un saludo.


----------



## Trustno1 (19 Jun 2020)

atika dijo:


> hola:
> 1º No conozco que exista alguna lista de esto más allá del colegio.
> 2º Al mezclarse laboral con contencioso no estoy seguro del orden al que pertenece la consulta. Ahora ¿Tiene un contrato laboral? presumiblemente orden social. Pero repito, no estoy seguro.
> Si fuese orden social hay dos opciones (creo que las cité en otro post hace mucho tiempo)
> ...



No, es un nombramiento interino por programa temporal. Pero el problema está que ese programa es estructural y no temporal, sin embargo, cuando una persona llega al máximo del nombramiento según marca el TREBEP del 3 +1 años, no le siguen el nombramiento y pasan al siguiente disponible aunque esté muy por debajo en puntuación. Aunque hay precedentes de que en tres casos sí han nombrado interinos por vacante al llevar al plazo máximo por programas. Creo que habría fraude de ley al haber usado un nombramiento para algo temporal que es estructural ya que el servicio no se puede dejar de dar.


----------



## atika (19 Jun 2020)

Trustno1 dijo:


> No, es un nombramiento interino por programa temporal. Pero el problema está que ese programa es estructural y no temporal, sin embargo, cuando una persona llega al máximo del nombramiento según marca el TREBEP del 3 +1 años, no le siguen el nombramiento y pasan al siguiente disponible aunque esté muy por debajo en puntuación. Aunque hay precedentes de que en tres casos sí han nombrado interinos por vacante al llevar al plazo máximo por programas. Creo que habría fraude de ley al haber usado un nombramiento para algo temporal que es estructural ya que el servicio no se puede dejar de dar.



Pues tiene pinta de contencioso entonces. Ahí no te puedo asesorar.
Lo siento


----------



## Polo de limón (23 Jun 2020)

Buenas tardes, una duda que tengo acerca de un familiar:
Empleada del hogar que trabaja 10 horas a la semana, con contrato, seguridad social, todo legal. Salario que no llega a los 400€.
Se me escapa algo, o estamos en un país que le sale mejor dejar de trabajar y cobrar los 430€ del subsidio para mayores de 52 años?
No va a dejar el trabajo, porque está muy a gusto, pero es curioso. Y también es bueno saber que está ese recurso.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Jun 2020)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Buenas tardes, una duda que tengo acerca de un familiar:
> Empleada del hogar que trabaja 10 horas a la semana, con contrato, seguridad social, todo legal. Salario que no llega a los 400€.
> Se me escapa algo, o estamos en un país que le sale mejor dejar de trabajar y cobrar los 430€ del subsidio para mayores de 52 años?
> No va a dejar el trabajo, porque está muy a gusto, pero es curioso. Y también es bueno saber que está ese recurso.



Me parece, sin estar seguro, que se puede compatibilizar ese subsidio con trabajo a tiempo parcial, cobrando la parte proporcional no trabajada. Siempre que no se supere el límite de renta (75% SMI sin pagas).

Es más, en algunos casos se puede cobrar el subsidio y trabajar a tiempo completo, si es contrato indefinido o temporal mínimo de 3 meses. Es obligatorio que se comunique al SEPE el contrato, para que la medida sea aprobada por el SEPE y la cuantía de la ayuda sería el 50%.


----------



## Polo de limón (25 Jun 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Me parece, sin estar seguro, que se puede compatibilizar ese subsidio con trabajo a tiempo parcial, cobrando la parte proporcional no trabajada. Siempre que no se supere el límite de renta (75% SMI sin pagas).
> 
> Es más, en algunos casos se puede cobrar el subsidio y trabajar a tiempo completo, si es contrato indefinido o temporal mínimo de 3 meses. Es obligatorio que se comunique al SEPE el contrato, para que la medida sea aprobada por el SEPE y la cuantía de la ayuda sería el 50%.



Gracias por la respuesta. Buscaré información sobre ello. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## taxpayeer (3 Jul 2020)

Buen hilo


----------



## gdr100 (3 Jul 2020)

Tengo claro de que en el ERTE por fuerza mayor no se pueden realizar horas extras con el RD en la mano, pero en el sector en el qué trabajo (asistencia en tierra de aeronaves) hay una modalidad, las horas perentorias o por fuerza mayor.

Total que se ha desafectado a la plantilla en tramos del 50% al 60%, y se quiere cubrir los retrasos por parte de la empresa obligando al personal a hacer horas perentorias. Solución perfecta para mantener hacia el personal en erte parcial y ahorrarse la pasta.

No tenemos muy claro si las horas por fuerza mayor son una modalidad de hora extra o son otra cosa.

No sé si sabéis algún sitio donde el SEPE responda a estas dudas, así de forma genérica.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Jul 2020)

gdr100 dijo:


> Tengo claro de que en el ERTE por fuerza mayor no se pueden realizar horas extras con el RD en la mano, pero en el sector en el qué trabajo (asistencia en tierra de aeronaves) hay una modalidad, las horas perentorias o por fuerza mayor.
> 
> Total que se ha desafectado a la plantilla en tramos del 50% al 60%, y se quiere cubrir los retrasos por parte de la empresa obligando al personal a hacer horas perentorias. Solución perfecta para mantener hacia el personal en erte parcial y ahorrarse la pasta.
> 
> ...



Denunciad ante Inspección.

Horas perentorias en los aeropuertos... ¿Vale todo? | CESHA


----------



## gdr100 (3 Jul 2020)

Inspección es capaz de sancionarnos a los trabajadores. No sabéis cómo las gasta aquí.

Mejor el SEPE.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (4 Jul 2020)

gdr100 dijo:


> Inspección es capaz de sancionarnos a los trabajadores. No sabéis cómo las gasta aquí.
> 
> Mejor el SEPE.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Mejor inspección, o mejor aún negaros a hacerlas, y ya si eso, si se atreven que os sancionen. habiendo trabajadores en un erte no va a colar salvo desastre tipo inundación o fuerza mayor real.
Sería divertido.


----------



## menos_16 (10 Jul 2020)

Hello,

Tengo una dudas y soy incapaz de usar el buscador, no tengo muy claro por donde empezar a buscar.
Me cambio de trabajo y por circustancias, mi actual trabajo me pide 15 dias laborables de preaviso y el nuevo trabajo quiere incorporación inmediata, por lo que durante una semana voy a estar en dos empleos simultáneamente eso quiere decir que estaré pluriempleado y..
A) se supone que tengo que avisar a las dos empresas por obligacion legal, o eso he entendido.

B) de momento he avisado a la empresa que me contrata , la nueva, y Ok.
Pero de la empresa de la que me voy no me gustaría avisarles si no es indispensable, al menos hasta que me vaya. Creo que por una semana no puede pasar nada grave de cara a las cotizaciones. 35000€ de salario aprox.



También he liedo que tengo que avisar a TGSS . De hecho le he consultado a por correo y me han contestado una parrafada mas o menos clara



> En relación a su consulta le indicamos que, tiene que presentar un escrito
> informando de las condiciones laborales y retribuciones, percibidas por el
> trabajador en cada una de las empresas. dirigido a la Administración de la
> Tesorería General Seguridad Social correspondiente (direcciones, teléfonos y
> ...




De ahí entiendo que tengo que informar, a posteiri, de las retribuciones obtenidas en cada empresa - ni se bien cómo- a la SS pero ¿solo durante el periodo en que estoy pluriempleado...? ¿Todo el año?

Estoy pensando que me da mucha pereza decirles nada a mi (inminentemente) anterior empresa así que si pensais que puedo evitarlo...

Estoy con esa duda, que tiene que saber exactamente la tgss, y cuándo tengo que avisar a mi actual empresa de mi situación eventual.


----------



## jolu (11 Jul 2020)

Atika, en caso de baja por enfermedad:

¿Cuanto tiempo atrás se cuenta de base de cotización para saber lo que vas a cobrar durante el tiempo que dure la baja?

Y ya que estamos, ¿ y en caso de defunción, incapacidad permanente, paro, y otros que se te puedan ocurrir?

Gracias por tu colaboración en este foro.


----------



## jainalo (13 Jul 2020)

menos_16 dijo:


> Hello,
> 
> Tengo una dudas y soy incapaz de usar el buscador, no tengo muy claro por donde empezar a buscar.
> Me cambio de trabajo y por circustancias, mi actual trabajo me pide 15 dias laborables de preaviso y el nuevo trabajo quiere incorporación inmediata, por lo que durante una semana voy a estar en dos empleos simultáneamente eso quiere decir que estaré pluriempleado y..
> ...



Si puedes compaginar ambos trabajos y quieres trabajar en los dos nada lo impide. Si quieres dejar el trabajo actual sí deberás comunicar con 15 días si no quieres que te descuenten los días del finiquito.

Hace ya varios años, estuve dos años en dos empresas y nunca tuve que comunicar nada. De lunes a viernes en una, y fines de semana en otra.

Las empresas ya comunican a la SS tu contrato así como las cotizaciones correspondientes. Estarías en pluriempleo y, las horas que excedan de las 40h semanales no computan como tiempo cotizado de más. Si te sumarían las bases de cotización de ambos a efectos de prestaciones por desempleo/bajas/accidente laboral.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Jul 2020)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Buenas tardes, una duda que tengo acerca de un familiar:
> Empleada del hogar que trabaja 10 horas a la semana, con contrato, seguridad social, todo legal. Salario que no llega a los 400€.
> Se me escapa algo, o estamos en un país que le sale mejor dejar de trabajar y cobrar los 430€ del subsidio para mayores de 52 años?
> No va a dejar el trabajo, porque está muy a gusto, pero es curioso. Y también es bueno saber que está ese recurso.



400€/10h semanales? Pues mucho cobra? Muchísimo. 1600€ al mes a 40h una empleada de hogar?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Jul 2020)

jainalo dijo:


> Si puedes compaginar ambos trabajos y quieres trabajar en los dos nada lo impide. Si quieres dejar el trabajo actual sí deberás comunicar con 15 días si no quieres que te descuenten los días del finiquito.
> 
> Hace ya varios años, estuve dos años en dos empresas y nunca tuve que comunicar nada. De lunes a viernes en una, y fines de semana en otra.
> 
> Las empresas ya comunican a la SS tu contrato así como las cotizaciones correspondientes. Estarías en pluriempleo y, las horas que excedan de las 40h semanales no computan como tiempo cotizado de más. Si te sumarían las bases de cotización de ambos a efectos de prestaciones por desempleo/bajas/accidente laboral.



Tal cual. No hay que comunicar nada a nadie con respecto al pluriempleo


----------



## menos_16 (15 Jul 2020)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Tal cual. No hay que comunicar nada a nadie con respecto al pluriempleo



No dicen eso por otros sitios

plurie pleo comunicar - Buscar con Google



> ...también tiene que informar de ello a las empresas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Jul 2020)

Claro que hay que comunicar la situación de pluriempleo, la empresa si lo sabe, si no el trabajador. Para que la SS distribuya la cotización en base a los topes de bases. Cotizar por exceso indebido es un gasto inútil.


----------



## Entrambos mares (16 Jul 2020)

Hola! Una pregunta. Me tienen pendiente de cubrir el puesto de una técnico en un centro de día de discapacidad. Es un buen puesto y la persona que lo ocupa es "non grata" en la empresa. La persona que lo ocupa actualmente ha estado teletrabajando desde el estado de alarma pero en otra comunidad autónoma en donde reside su pareja porque le pilló allí el estado de alarma, con la particularidad de que no le permite acudir presencialmente al centro de trabajo si no vuelve a su residencia. Así que actualmente sigue teletrabajando pese a que el centro de día ya ha abierto a pleno rendimiento de usuarios (plantilla acude a turnos) con autorización de la administración pública, claro. Me cuesta trabajo creer que no haya un plazo máximo para teletrabajo en este tipo de servicios.
Por otra parte, la empleada se ha quedado embarazada y se presupone que tras el teletrabajo vendrá una baja y luego yo imagino que pedirá una excedencia pues es indefinida (y es lo que yo haría). Yo entiendo que la empresa intenta no despedir a la empleada por evitar la indemnización pero quiero conocer el marco legal sobre el que se mueve para saber cuáles podrían ser mis circunstancias como posible futuro empleado. Más que nada porque es la segunda vez que me lo proponen pero la empleada no abandona el puesto de manera voluntaria y la empresa parece que tampoco materializa su despido y doy por hecho que una vez esté de baja su despido está "blindado".

Gracias,


----------



## atika (17 Jul 2020)

menos_16 dijo:


> Hello,
> 
> Tengo una dudas y soy incapaz de usar el buscador, no tengo muy claro por donde empezar a buscar.
> Me cambio de trabajo y por circustancias, mi actual trabajo me pide 15 dias laborables de preaviso y el nuevo trabajo quiere incorporación inmediata, por lo que durante una semana voy a estar en dos empleos simultáneamente eso quiere decir que estaré pluriempleado y..
> ...



Ya te han responido pero si, efectivamente, hay que comunicarlo por lo de las bases de cotización. Así que comunícalo.
Un saludo


----------



## atika (17 Jul 2020)

jolu dijo:


> Atika, en caso de baja por enfermedad:
> 
> ¿Cuanto tiempo atrás se cuenta de base de cotización para saber lo que vas a cobrar durante el tiempo que dure la baja?
> 
> ...



Hola:
Pues la situación difiere si tienes un trabajo atiempo completo o tiempo parcial.
Si tienes un trabajo a tiempo completo, la base reguladora será la de la última nómina.
Si tienes un trabajo a tiempo parcial, la base reguladora será la media de los últimos tres meses.
En caso de defunción la base reguladora será de 0 euros porque a los muertos no se le paga.
respecto a la incapacidad permanente según el tipo de incapacidad así será no es lo mismo una pacial que una absoluta.
Para el paro se toman los últimos 6 meses cotizados.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (17 Jul 2020)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Tal cual. No hay que comunicar nada a nadie con respecto al pluriempleo



No es correcto.


----------



## atika (17 Jul 2020)

Entrambosmares dijo:


> Hola! Una pregunta. Me tienen pendiente de cubrir el puesto de una técnico en un centro de día de discapacidad. Es un buen puesto y la persona que lo ocupa es "non grata" en la empresa. La persona que lo ocupa actualmente ha estado teletrabajando desde el estado de alarma pero en otra comunidad autónoma en donde reside su pareja porque le pilló allí el estado de alarma, con la particularidad de que no le permite acudir presencialmente al centro de trabajo si no vuelve a su residencia. Así que actualmente sigue teletrabajando pese a que el centro de día ya ha abierto a pleno rendimiento de usuarios (plantilla acude a turnos) con autorización de la administración pública, claro. Me cuesta trabajo creer que no haya un plazo máximo para teletrabajo en este tipo de servicios.
> Por otra parte, la empleada se ha quedado embarazada y se presupone que tras el teletrabajo vendrá una baja y luego yo imagino que pedirá una excedencia pues es indefinida (y es lo que yo haría). Yo entiendo que la empresa intenta no despedir a la empleada por evitar la indemnización pero quiero conocer el marco legal sobre el que se mueve para saber cuáles podrían ser mis circunstancias como posible futuro empleado. Más que nada porque es la segunda vez que me lo proponen pero la empleada no abandona el puesto de manera voluntaria y la empresa parece que tampoco materializa su despido y doy por hecho que una vez esté de baja su despido está "blindado".
> 
> Gracias,



Hola:
O me haces una pregunta concreta o no voy a poder responderte. tampoco me aclaro mucho con la historia la verdad.


----------



## atika (17 Jul 2020)

Señores: Me voy de vacaciones
¡¡¡ UN MES!!!
LAs más largas de mi vida. Bien merecidas desde luego.
Os respondo a lo que haya pendiente el 17 de Agosto
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Entrambos mares (17 Jul 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> O me haces una pregunta concreta o no voy a poder responderte. tampoco me aclaro mucho con la historia la verdad.



Pregunto concreto. ¿hasta cuándo se puede mantener por ley el teletrabajo si el puesto es de personal de centro de día de discapacitados? ¿puede la empresa forzar de alguna forma el trabajo presencial sabiendo que el trabajador no se puede incorporar por estar en otra comunidad autónoma y a sabiendas de que si lo hace se va a acoger a la baja por embarazo de riesgo?

El puesto de esa trabajadora está prometido para mí y quiero saber cuánto me come la empresa la oreja y cuál es el marco legal real en el que me muevo. Si la trabajadora es indefinida, hay una creencia firme de que no se va a incorporar ya más al puesto: ¿no sería mejor afrontar un despido ahora en vez de esperar a su baja? Una baja por embarazo de riesgo más el tiempo de maternidad bien se puede extender a un año más, engrosando así la indemnización.

Gracias, lo vemos en agosto. Aprovecha las vacaciones.


----------



## jolu (19 Jul 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Pues la situación difiere si tienes un trabajo atiempo completo o tiempo parcial.
> Si tienes un trabajo a tiempo completo, la base reguladora será la de la última nómina.
> Si tienes un trabajo a tiempo parcial, la base reguladora será la media de los últimos tres meses.
> ...



Osea que si a 18 de julio tengo una reducción de jornada del 50% por conciliación familiar y tengo la certeza que el 1 de septiembre voy a coger una baja, es suficiente con que me ponga al 100% todo el mes de agosto para cobrar la base reguladora del último mes (agosto), mientras dure la baja.
¿Es así?


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (20 Jul 2020)

Mi empresa va aplicar un cambio de condiciones, reduciendo un 20% el sueldo, el que no este de acuerdo se le despide con 20 días por año trabajado Máximo 7 años, yo tengo 53 años y no se, si me conviene acogerme al despido, tengo a mi madre muy mayor que necesita que se esté pendiente de ella, ya no puede vivir sola. La pregunta es que me conviene más?? Acogerme al despido voluntario o seguir trabajando?? y si existen ayudas para complementar la falta de ingresos??


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jul 2020)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Mi empresa va aplicar un cambio de condiciones, reduciendo un 20% el sueldo, el que no este de acuerdo se le despide con 20 días por año trabajado Máximo 7 años, yo tengo 53 años y no se, si me conviene acogerme al despido, tengo a mi madre muy mayor que necesita que se esté pendiente de ella, ya no puede vivir sola. La pregunta es que me conviene más?? Acogerme al despido voluntario o seguir trabajando?? y si existen ayudas para complementar la falta de ingresos??



podrías pedir la ayuda para mayores de 52 años al acabarse el paro. quizá algo más por cuidar a un dependiente.

en todo caso, la salud mental tras aceptar una rebaja de sueldo no puede ser buena.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Jul 2020)

Suponiendo que realmente haya varios contratos encadenados con causa legal, lo cual suele ser difícil de cumplir, no hay limitación en cuanto al número de contratos, es por duración total sumada:

Los trabajadores que en un periodo de treinta meses hubieran estado contratados durante un plazo superior a veinticuatro meses, con o sin solución de continuidad, para el mismo o diferente puesto de trabajo con la misma empresa o grupo de empresas, mediante dos o más contratos temporales *, sea directamente o a través de ETT, con mismas o diferentes modalidades contractuales de duración determinada, adquirirán la condición de trabajadores fijos.

(* exceptuando contratos formativos, de relevo, de interinidad, contratos temporales de programas públicos de empleo-formación, y contratos temporales de itinerario personalizado por empresas homologadas de inserción).

Por otro lado, sí se tiene derecho a la indemnización por fin de contrato temporal, aunque se rechace la prórroga, de 12 días/año u otra superior si la marca el convenio.


----------



## atika (19 Ago 2020)

Hola a todos, pues ya volví de vacaciones. Si alguien necesita algo y puedo ayudarle ya sabe.


----------



## coleccionador (20 Ago 2020)

Hola.
Según tengo entendido tras un ERTE se pierde el salario de los días de vacaciones proporcionales a los días de ERTE por lo que se podrían coger esos días de vacaciones sin salario.
Es así?
Un saludo


----------



## jolu (22 Ago 2020)

jolu dijo:


> Atika, en caso de baja por enfermedad:
> 
> ¿Cuanto tiempo atrás se cuenta de base de cotización para saber lo que vas a cobrar durante el tiempo que dure la baja?
> 
> ...





atika dijo:


> Hola:
> Pues la situación difiere si tienes un trabajo atiempo completo o tiempo parcial.
> Si tienes un trabajo a tiempo completo, la base reguladora será la de la última nómina.
> Si tienes un trabajo a tiempo parcial, la base reguladora será la media de los últimos tres meses.
> ...






jolu dijo:


> Osea que si a 18 de julio tengo una reducción de jornada del 50% por conciliación familiar y tengo la certeza que el 1 de septiembre voy a coger una baja, es suficiente con que me ponga al 100% todo el mes de agosto para cobrar la base reguladora del último mes (agosto), mientras dure la baja.
> ¿Es así?




Recupero pregunta a tu vuelta de vacaciones.


----------



## Leovigildo (26 Ago 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola a todos, pues ya volví de vacaciones. Si alguien necesita algo y puedo ayudarle ya sabe.



Bueno, pues viendo que se ofrece ayuda aprovecho.

¿Consejos para encontrar trabajo en España dada la situación que hay hoy en día? ¿Qué portales de empleo son los más comunes más allá del habitual Injofobs o Monster?

Aclarar que jamás de los jamases he trabajado en España y a efectos es como si fuera un extranjero más, toda mi experiencia laboral ha sido ganada trabajando en el extranjero.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (27 Ago 2020)

Lo vuelvo a consultar
Mi empresa va aplicar un cambio de condiciones, reduciendo un 20% el sueldo, el que no este de acuerdo se le despide con 20 días por año trabajado Máximo 7 años, yo tengo 53 años y no se, si me conviene acogerme al despido, tengo a mi madre muy mayor que necesita que se esté pendiente de ella, ya no puede vivir sola. La pregunta es que me conviene más?? Acogerme al despido voluntario o seguir trabajando?? y si existen ayudas para complementar la falta de ingresos??


----------



## jolu (28 Ago 2020)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a consultar
> Mi empresa va aplicar un cambio de condiciones, reduciendo un 20% el sueldo, el que no este de acuerdo se le despide con 20 días por año trabajado Máximo 7 años, yo tengo 53 años y no se, si me conviene acogerme al despido, tengo a mi madre muy mayor que necesita que se esté pendiente de ella, ya no puede vivir sola. La pregunta es que me conviene más?? Acogerme al despido voluntario o seguir trabajando?? y si existen ayudas para complementar la falta de ingresos??



Si me dijeras que tienes 63 años, pero con 53 años, ¿te vas a ir a la calle con +-15 mil euros?

Lo que ocurre es que me temo que dentro de 6 meses o un año tu empresa repetirá la jugada y los que se vayan lo harán con menos pasta.

No dices en que sector trabajas y claro, no es lo mismo que lo hagas en un videoclub que en una multinacional de alimentación.

Tendrías que valorar el futuro real de tu empresa y ver si puede aguantar esta situación actual 1 año, al menos.

Doy por hecho que la opción de coger finiquito y emprender otra aventura laboral no la contemplas, al menos no la comentas.

Refieres la necesidad de cuidar a tu madre, no sabemos si por cariño o por salir beneficiado en la herencia (supuesta herencia compartida) o por ambas cosas. Entiendo que es por cariño, pero si la herencia es jugosa, huye de tu empresa, coge finiquito, paro y cuida a tu madre.

Y sobre las ayudas, ¿Tu madre es mora, saltavallas o zíngara?. Si la respuesta es NO, para ti no hay ayudas. 
Había una tal "ayuda de dependencia" que se regatea y entrega cuando tu madre tenga 156 años. Todo es cuestión de esperar.

Tomes le decisión que tomes, espero que aciertes.


----------



## coleccionador (28 Ago 2020)

coleccionador dijo:


> Hola.
> Según tengo entendido tras un ERTE se pierde el salario de los días de vacaciones proporcionales a los días de ERTE por lo que se podrían coger esos días de vacaciones sin salario.
> Es así?
> Un saludo



Me autocito es así?


----------



## Mangosta (30 Ago 2020)

Buenos días

Mi sobrino tenía un contrato temporal que fue suspendido a finales de marzo. Intentaron coaccinarlo para que firmara de mutuo acuerdo la finalización pero al creer que había gato encerrado no firmó, por lo que simplemente procedieron a darlo de baja de la SS sin arreglarle el paro. Según el SEPE no puede cobrar el subsidio por desempleo por falta de requisitos.

Ha intentado contactar con el SEPE y solicitado la prestacion una y otra vez pero siempre le es denegada

¿Cómo es esto posible? Tiene derecho a algo?


----------



## Güandas (30 Ago 2020)

Mangosta dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Mi sobrino tenía un contrato temporal que fue suspendido a finales de marzo. Intentaron coaccinarlo para que firmara de mutuo acuerdo la finalización pero al creer que había gato encerrado no firmó, por lo que simplemente procedieron a darlo de baja de la SS sin arreglarle el paro. Según el SEPE no puede cobrar el subsidio por desempleo por falta de requisitos.
> 
> ...



Tiene derecho a ponerse el bozal.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Ago 2020)

alguien sabe si los autónomos que retrasaron el papeleo de los impuestos ya han tenido que presentar primer y/o segundo trimestre?

me refiero en concreto a los que interrumpieron su actividad.


----------



## Pattidifusa (31 Ago 2020)

Hola, 

A ver si me puedes echar una mano. A principios de noviembre se agota mi baja de maternidad, aunque me quedarían por disfrutar las vacaciones.

En mi empresa en este periodo las cosas no han ido muy bien, nos hemos quedado 4 compañeros y a todos les hicieron un ERTE menos a mi que me encontraba de baja medica. En ese ERTE de manera parcial sigue una compañera, sin perspectiva de saber cuando la recuperan. 
No sé qué planes tienen conmigo, aunque ya me han dicho que las 35 horas que hago son muchas para el poco trabajo que hay, de esas 35 horas las distribuyo entre dos empresas que tienen (conglomerado familiar), pero tengo un único contrato...Ahora me dicen que intentarán reducir mi horario a 25 horas y que la otra empresa familiar asuma otro contrato por las 10 restantes. No sé si me perjudica mucho y Hacienda me crujirá, tampoco si me pueden bajar las horas unilateralmente o únicamente si me hacen un ERTE. ¿Me puedes ilustrar sobre esto?
He pensado, que si la situación es muy perjudicial quizá pudiera reducirme la jornada 5 horas semanales por guarda legal y al menos protegerme y tener mejores perspectivas por si acabo en el paro o de cara a la jubilación (si esto sigue existiendo en el futuro)

Siento el rollizo, pero te agradecería si pudieras aconsejarme.

Mil gracias


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2020)

jolu dijo:


> Recupero pregunta a tu vuelta de vacaciones.



Hola: Pues sí, la respuesta *hasta donde yo se *es que sí. Si no te pone pegas la empresa lego para volver a reducirte seria una buena opción.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2020)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Bueno, pues viendo que se ofrece ayuda aprovecho.
> 
> ¿Consejos para encontrar trabajo en España dada la situación que hay hoy en día? ¿Qué portales de empleo son los más comunes más allá del habitual Injofobs o Monster?
> 
> Aclarar que jamás de los jamases he trabajado en España y a efectos es como si fuera un extranjero más, toda mi experiencia laboral ha sido ganada trabajando en el extranjero.



Hasta donde yo se infojobs. Si tienes un perfil mas cualificado Linkedin. Aunque creo que la mayoría de empleos buenos en este país van a trifásico.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2020)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a consultar
> Mi empresa va aplicar un cambio de condiciones, reduciendo un 20% el sueldo, el que no este de acuerdo se le despide con 20 días por año trabajado Máximo 7 años, yo tengo 53 años y no se, si me conviene acogerme al despido, tengo a mi madre muy mayor que necesita que se esté pendiente de ella, ya no puede vivir sola. La pregunta es que me conviene más?? Acogerme al despido voluntario o seguir trabajando?? y si existen ayudas para complementar la falta de ingresos??



Siempre seguir trabajando. Pero eso no es una pregunta de derecho laboral, eso has de mirarlo tú. Por cierto el tope en el despido por modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo son 9 mensualidades.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2020)

coleccionador dijo:


> Me autocito es así?



Efectivamente, durante un erte la relación laboral está suspendida y no se devengan vacaciones.
Respecto a cogerte días sin salario tiene que permitirtelo tu convenio si no no puedes.
No todo el mundo tiene esa opción.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2020)

Mangosta dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Mi sobrino tenía un contrato temporal que fue suspendido a finales de marzo. Intentaron coaccinarlo para que firmara de mutuo acuerdo la finalización pero al creer que había gato encerrado no firmó, por lo que simplemente procedieron a darlo de baja de la SS sin arreglarle el paro. Según el SEPE no puede cobrar el subsidio por desempleo por falta de requisitos.
> 
> ...



¿Le dieron de baja en la seguridad social por las buenas o lo incluyteron en un erte?
Si le dieron de baja en la seguidad social lo que tiene que hacer es demandar por despido, pero si claro, si por ejemplo llevabas un mes trabajando, desde luego la improcedencia es rácana, y no tienes derecho a prestación por desempleo si no tienes cotizado un año mínimo.
Poco mas puedo decirte, vosotros sabreis si realmente cumple los requisitos o no para cobrar el subsidio que son estos:
He trabajado menos de un año | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> alguien sabe si los autónomos que retrasaron el papeleo de los impuestos ya han tenido que presentar primer y/o segundo trimestre?
> 
> me refiero en concreto a los que interrumpieron su actividad.



Eso es fiscal amigo. No lo sé.


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2020)

Pattidifusa dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> A ver si me puedes echar una mano. A principios de noviembre se agota mi baja de maternidad, aunque me quedarían por disfrutar las vacaciones.
> 
> ...



hola:
1º si te hacen bien las retenciones, y tienes en cuenta lo que has ganado en las dos empresas no debería salirte a pagar nada. Si realmetne te retuviesen una miseria porque ganases menos del mínimo obligatorio a declarar, si, estas jodida. Planteales que no te cambien el contrato y ya que son un grupo de empresas, te pague la misma aunque trabajes para la otra.
2º ¿pueden bajarte las horas unilateralmente? si y no. no porque no, pero si si te aplican una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo. Si te la aplican tendrias que elegir entre
a) aceptarla
b) no aceptarla y despedirte con paro y una indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado con un tope de 9 mensualidades.
c) no aceptarla, pero seguri trabajando e impugnar la misma en el juzgado.
La guarda legal te protegería efectivamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Mangosta (2 Sep 2020)

atika dijo:


> ¿Le dieron de baja en la seguridad social por las buenas o lo incluyteron en un erte?
> Si le dieron de baja en la seguidad social lo que tiene que hacer es demandar por despido, pero si claro, si por ejemplo llevabas un mes trabajando, desde luego la improcedencia es rácana, y no tienes derecho a prestación por desempleo si no tienes cotizado un año mínimo.
> Poco mas puedo decirte, vosotros sabreis si realmente cumple los requisitos o no para cobrar el subsidio que son estos:
> He trabajado menos de un año | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal



Muchas gracias por responder

Le dieron de baja directamente, sin incluirlo en un ERTE. Llevaba trabajando desde octubre con ellos y ha intentado solicitar el paro, hemos mirado la vida laboral y no llega al año. 

Imagino que ya es demasiado tarde para denunciar el despido porque se tiene que hacer en un plazo no?

Gracias de nuevo por tomarte la molestia


----------



## Pattidifusa (2 Sep 2020)

atika dijo:


> hola:
> 1º si te hacen bien las retenciones, y tienes en cuenta lo que has ganado en las dos empresas no debería salirte a pagar nada. Si realmetne te retuviesen una miseria porque ganases menos del mínimo obligatorio a declarar, si, estas jodida. Planteales que no te cambien el contrato y ya que son un grupo de empresas, te pague la misma aunque trabajes para la otra.
> 2º ¿pueden bajarte las horas unilateralmente? si y no. no porque no, pero si si te aplican una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo. Si te la aplican tendrias que elegir entre
> a) aceptarla
> ...



Primero de todo mil gracias por tu ayuda!!

Hoy me ha contado mi compañera de administración que efectivamente le han planteado al asesor laboral de la empresa que lo que quieren es dejarme a 25 horas, ahora mismo hago 35, y que ya se verá lo de la otra empresa, que es del padre de mi jefa y no saben si querrán seguir haciéndose cargo de esas horas y de hacerme una nómina. Así que no pinta bien la verdad. Con 25 horas se me queda un sueldo demasiado ridículo.
¿Con la guarda legal no me pueden bajar las horas? ¿En que me beneficiaría y cuando tendría que solicitarla? 
Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Casi_expepito (6 Sep 2020)

Buenos días. Una consulta.
En otros hilos ya he comentado mi exención de llevar mascarilla debido a un justificante médico que solicite debido a situaciones de ansiedad.

También estoy al tanto de que únicamente la autoridad puede exigirme el presentarles el justificante. Esto lo tengo claro y me ha funcionado 100% cuando personal no perteneciente a la autoridad ha tratado de solicitarme que se lo muestre (Tiendas, transporte público, etc ... les pido el DNI indicándoles que no es legal que me lo soliciten y les amenazo con denunciarles ... 100% de éxito)

Por las últimas noticias en mi trabajo, me da la sensación de que van a obligar a llevar la mascarilla en el centro de trabajo. Si bien estoy exento, mi única pregunta es ... ¿puedo en este caso alegar ilegalidad en el supuesto que me pidan mostrar el justificante, alegando al igual que las situaciones anteriormente comentadas, que no siendo una autoridad, no tengo por qué mostrar nada?

Indicar que no corro ningún riesgo ni de despido ni de sanción arbitraria, ya que soy socio de una cooperativa.

Ya sé que muchos opinaran que “joder... lo muestras y ya está “ ... pero no deseo entrar en este debate. Únicamente deseo saber mi potencial derecho legal a negarme.

Gracias por lo que podáis aportar.


----------



## Casi_expepito (8 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenos días. Una consulta.
> En otros hilos ya he comentado mi exención de llevar mascarilla debido a un justificante médico que solicite debido a situaciones de ansiedad.
> 
> También estoy al tanto de que únicamente la autoridad puede exigirme el presentarles el justificante. Esto lo tengo claro y me ha funcionado 100% cuando personal no perteneciente a la autoridad ha tratado de solicitarme que se lo muestre (Tiendas, transporte público, etc ... les pido el DNI indicándoles que no es legal que me lo soliciten y les amenazo con denunciarles ... 100% de éxito)
> ...



¿Nadie sabe nada?


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenos días. Una consulta.
> En otros hilos ya he comentado mi exención de llevar mascarilla debido a un justificante médico que solicite debido a situaciones de ansiedad.
> 
> También estoy al tanto de que únicamente la autoridad puede exigirme el presentarles el justificante. Esto lo tengo claro y me ha funcionado 100% cuando personal no perteneciente a la autoridad ha tratado de solicitarme que se lo muestre (Tiendas, transporte público, etc ... les pido el DNI indicándoles que no es legal que me lo soliciten y les amenazo con denunciarles ... 100% de éxito)
> ...



hombre, estás exento de llevarla por tema médico, tu derecho y respetable.

pero si te contagias lo vas a sembrar a tu alrededor por no llevarla.

ya te digo, te respeto pero te haría apartheid.


----------



## T-34 (9 Sep 2020)

Hola buenas, hay posibilidades de que me pase a tiempo parcial, y si no acepto a la calle. Como podria jugar mis cartas? me corresponderia finiquito?


----------



## Casi_expepito (9 Sep 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> hombre, estás exento de llevarla por tema médico, tu derecho y respetable.
> 
> pero si te contagias lo vas a sembrar a tu alrededor por no llevarla.
> 
> ya te digo, te respeto pero te haría apartheid.



Buenas tardes.

Me parece que no me he explicado correctamente.

Yo estaría encantado de que me enviasen a teletrabajar a casa. De hecho, estaría encantadisimo de que la conversación fuese algo así:

- (empresa) Usted no lleva mascarilla.
- (yo) estoy exento por temas médicos
- (empresa) Muéstreme el justificante
- (yo) No me lo pueden exigir y consecuentemente no lo voy a mostrar
- (empresa) Pues así no puede entrar y teletrabajara desde casa
- (yo, totalmente encantado, aunque sé que podría negarme a esa decisión por su ilegalidad pero no me interesa hacerlo) Encantado , señorita. Me piro. Hasta otra.

Obviamente, sin verse afectado ni mi actividad ni mi sueldo.

Mi única pregunta es ....¿ puede darse el supuesto de que , LEGALMENTE, puedan enviarme a casa SIN SUELDO en esta situación debido a mi negación a mostrar el justificante? ( y que vuelvo a incidir que SÍ dispongo del mismo)

Espero haberme explicado correctamente.

Agradeceria una respuesta u opinión. Gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Sep 2020)

A ver, depende de la situación y de la normativa, porque si infringes las órdenes de la empresa que estuvieran amparadas por la normativa legal en materia de RRLL, sin justificarlo, puedes ser sancionado. Si luego puedes justificarlo, pero no lo haces en su momento, ya tendrás tiempo de hacerlo en juicio, si es que quieres complicarte.

Revisa la normativa específica de tu comunidad en cuanto al uso de mascarilla en centros de trabajo.


----------



## T-34 (10 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Hola buenas, hay posibilidades de que me pase a tiempo parcial, y si no acepto a la calle. Como podria jugar mis cartas? me corresponderia finiquito?



vale, ya me lo han comunicado via mensaje de chat. Alguien me comenta si necesito preaviso de 15 dias, si debe ser notificado firmando un papel...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> vale, ya me lo han comunicado via mensaje de chat. Alguien me comenta si necesito preaviso de 15 dias, si debe ser notificado firmando un papel...



La transformación de tiempo completo a tiempo parcial solamente puede ser voluntaria. Solo podría ser temporal a través de un ERTE.

Por tanto, puedes responder que no estás conforme, en base a lo anterior y guardando las pruebas de tu respuesta en oposición a la medida, lo que además te da garantía de indemnidad en caso de despido por represalias. Posteriormente puedes demandar.


----------



## T-34 (10 Sep 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> La transformación de tiempo completo a tiempo parcial solamente puede ser voluntaria. Solo podría ser temporal a través de un ERTE.
> 
> Por tanto, puedes responder que no estás conforme, en base a lo anterior y guardando las pruebas de tu respuesta en oposición a la medida, lo que además te da garantía de indemnidad en caso de despido por represalias. Posteriormente puedes demandar.



me acaban de llamar de RRHH y me dicen que me proponen una reduccion de jornada por motivos economicos(mentira, ya que la facturacion ha bajado en Agosto porque esta todo el mundo en vacaciones, ha llegado Septiembre y ayer se batio record de facturacion) del 50%, a efectos de hoy y el lunes me llaman a firmar.

Es decir, ni preaviso ni pollas, y encima me llaman hoy para decir que empieza desde hoy? que cojones? esto lo hacen para que el que quiera trague.

Edit: me ha dicho tmb que todos los departamentos se estan viendo afectados por esta medida, pero que pollas tio, no se ha dejado de facturar de forma critica. Cuando yo llegue a la empresa, se facturaba lo que se facturo en Agosto, y todo iba palante...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> me acaban de llamar de RRHH y me dicen que me proponen una reduccion de jornada por motivos economicos(mentira, ya que la facturacion ha bajado en Agosto porque esta todo el mundo en vacaciones, ha llegado Septiembre y ayer se batio record de facturacion) del 50%, a efectos de hoy y el lunes me llaman a firmar.
> 
> Es decir, ni preaviso ni pollas, y encima me llaman hoy para decir que empieza desde hoy? que cojones? esto lo hacen para que el que quiera trague.
> 
> Edit: me ha dicho tmb que todos los departamentos se estan viendo afectados por esta medida, pero que pollas tio, no se ha dejado de facturar de forma critica. Cuando yo llegue a la empresa, se facturaba lo que se facturo en Agosto, y todo iba palante...



Si es por motivos económicos pueden hacer un ERTE (suspensiones y/o reducciones temporales) o un ERE (despidos), o ambas medidas. Con el procedimiento y plazos de rigor.

Edito: si no hay causa, según dices, os oponeis y que decida la autoridad laboral. Para eso está la comisión negociadora del ERTE con la representación de los trabajadores.

ERTE ETOP. La ayudas en cuotas que han puesto de actualidad este tipo de ERTES


----------



## atika (10 Sep 2020)

Mangosta dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder
> 
> Le dieron de baja directamente, sin incluirlo en un ERTE. Llevaba trabajando desde octubre con ellos y ha intentado solicitar el paro, hemos mirado la vida laboral y no llega al año.
> 
> ...



efectivamente, para reclamar un despido hay 20 días hábiles.


----------



## atika (10 Sep 2020)

Pattidifusa dijo:


> Primero de todo mil gracias por tu ayuda!!
> 
> Hoy me ha contado mi compañera de administración que efectivamente le han planteado al asesor laboral de la empresa que lo que quieren es dejarme a 25 horas, ahora mismo hago 35, y que ya se verá lo de la otra empresa, que es del padre de mi jefa y no saben si querrán seguir haciéndose cargo de esas horas y de hacerme una nómina. Así que no pinta bien la verdad. Con 25 horas se me queda un sueldo demasiado ridículo.
> ¿Con la guarda legal no me pueden bajar las horas? ¿En que me beneficiaría y cuando tendría que solicitarla?
> Muchas gracias de nuevo



Hasta donde yo se la guarda legal no obstaculiza para presentar una modificación sustancial. Pero si se pude demostar que te aplican el 41 por haber solicitado la guarda legal entonces si podrías pedir la nulidad de la modificación.

Por cierto, con la guarda legal eres tú el que te bajas voluntariamente las horas, tenlo en cuenta. Se puede solicitar cuando quieras, siempre que se cumplan los requisitos para su concesión.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (10 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenos días. Una consulta.
> En otros hilos ya he comentado mi exención de llevar mascarilla debido a un justificante médico que solicite debido a situaciones de ansiedad.
> 
> También estoy al tanto de que únicamente la autoridad puede exigirme el presentarles el justificante. Esto lo tengo claro y me ha funcionado 100% cuando personal no perteneciente a la autoridad ha tratado de solicitarme que se lo muestre (Tiendas, transporte público, etc ... les pido el DNI indicándoles que no es legal que me lo soliciten y les amenazo con denunciarles ... 100% de éxito)
> ...



Pues tienes que cumplir las medidas de protección que marque el plan de prevención, y no creo que con un justificante te valga. En otro orden de cosas si quieres hacer valer tu derecho a no llevar mascarilla, tendrás que probarlo ¿No? Por esa regla de tres todo el mundo lo haría. Desde luego que si yo soy el responsable de las tiendas, transporte publico etc, y no me muestras el justificante, te digo de antemano que no entras y lueego puedes denunciar a quien quieras.


----------



## atika (10 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Hola buenas, hay posibilidades de que me pase a tiempo parcial, y si no acepto a la calle. Como podria jugar mis cartas? me corresponderia finiquito?



La propuesta de finiquito te la dan siempre que se extingue una relación laboral, ahí te liquidan la nómina, pagas extra y vacaciones.
Si no aceptas el cambio te aplicarán una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo, y si no aceptas a la calle con 20 días por año trabajado con un tope de 9 mensualidades y desempleo. Hay varios comentarios en los que hablo de esto, puedes verlos en el índice, si no están en el número en cuestión, no estarán muy lejos. Un saludo


----------



## atika (10 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> me acaban de llamar de RRHH y me dicen que me proponen una reduccion de jornada por motivos economicos(mentira, ya que la facturacion ha bajado en Agosto porque esta todo el mundo en vacaciones, ha llegado Septiembre y ayer se batio record de facturacion) del 50%, a efectos de hoy y el lunes me llaman a firmar.
> 
> Es decir, ni preaviso ni pollas, y encima me llaman hoy para decir que empieza desde hoy? que cojones? esto lo hacen para que el que quiera trague.
> 
> Edit: me ha dicho tmb que todos los departamentos se estan viendo afectados por esta medida, pero que pollas tio, no se ha dejado de facturar de forma critica. Cuando yo llegue a la empresa, se facturaba lo que se facturo en Agosto, y todo iba palante...



No firmes y listo, que hagan lo que tengan que hacer. Voluntariamente no firmes nunca. Que te apliquen una modificación sustancial si quieren pero que tu no te reduces las horas les guste o no. Y que la de RRHH se la vaya a chupar al jefe.


----------



## Christine Lagarde (10 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Me parece que no me he explicado correctamente.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches. 

Yo no me la jugaría, la verdad. Aunque estés exento llévala puesta, o la empresa tendrá la excusa perfecta de hacerte un despido disciplinario por desobediencia. Ahora las empresas están haciendo este tipo de despido, para esquivar la normativa que se ha ido aprobando durante el estado de alarma (ya he visto unos cuantos casos). 

Igualmente, ¿no os tendrían que hacer una evaluación de riesgos laborales?


----------



## Muskaty (12 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenos días. Una consulta.
> En otros hilos ya he comentado mi exención de llevar mascarilla debido a un justificante médico que solicite debido a situaciones de ansiedad.
> 
> También estoy al tanto de que únicamente la autoridad puede exigirme el presentarles el justificante. Esto lo tengo claro y me ha funcionado 100% cuando personal no perteneciente a la autoridad ha tratado de solicitarme que se lo muestre (Tiendas, transporte público, etc ... les pido el DNI indicándoles que no es legal que me lo soliciten y les amenazo con denunciarles ... 100% de éxito)
> ...



A mi me han despedido por no ponerme la mascarilla a pesar de haberles entregado un justificante que pone que la mascarilla quirúrgica es contraproducente para mí y que se me desaconseja su uso. La empresa dice que ese justificante no les sirve porque pone "quirúrgica" y no dice nada de las FFP2 o las deportivas, por lo que se entiende que esas sí que las puedo utilizar. ¿qué os parece? Hijos de puta de los grandes. Y cínicos, muy cínicos.

A pesar de todo, me interesaría saber lo que tú comentas, si una empresa tiene derecho a pedirte justificante si no puedes usar mascarilla. ¿Qué ley sería esa que dice que solamente la autoridad puede exigirte el presentarles el justificante?

Gracias.


----------



## Pattidifusa (12 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Hola buenas, hay posibilidades de que me pase a tiempo parcial, y si no acepto a la calle. Como podria jugar mis cartas? me corresponderia finiquito?



Estamos en las mismas, a mi me lo quieren reducir con anexo al contrato alegando que es necesario por razones de organización y económicas. Me han comentado que podría rescindir e irme a la calle con indemnización y paro, pero vamos, una mierda porque justo será al incorporarme de una baja de maternidad.


----------



## T-34 (14 Sep 2020)

bueno ya he tenido la reunion con RRHH. A resumidas cuentas, he llegado, me han dicho qu ela empresa ha tenidoi un mal verano, y me iban a dar un papel(creo que era el anexo) para la reduccion de jornada. Ni preaviso ni leches, el anexo directamente, que tras rechazar la reduccion se han guardado sin dejarme verlo. 

Para finalizar me han dicho que siga trabajando mis 8 horas y que la empresa podria caber la posibilidad de tomar medidas mas drasticas, que lo entienden como un punto negativo por mi parte.

Hay que tener cara XDDD


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Sep 2020)

Pattidifusa dijo:


> Estamos en las mismas, a mi me lo quieren reducir con anexo al contrato alegando que es necesario por razones de organización y económicas. Me han comentado que podría rescindir e irme a la calle con indemnización y paro, pero vamos, una mierda porque justo será al incorporarme de una baja de maternidad.



Ya pueden hilar fino y justificarlo mejor que razonablemente, porque estás protegida ante despidos no justificados (nulidad) hasta 12 meses siguientes al parto. Y si además pides reducción de jornada por hijo o la excedencia maternal, te blindas ya.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> bueno ya he tenido la reunion con RRHH. A resumidas cuentas, he llegado, me han dicho qu ela empresa ha tenidoi un mal verano, y me iban a dar un papel(creo que era el anexo) para la reduccion de jornada. Ni preaviso ni leches, el anexo directamente, que tras rechazar la reduccion se han guardado sin dejarme verlo.
> 
> Para finalizar me han dicho que siga trabajando mis 8 horas y que la empresa podria caber la posibilidad de tomar medidas mas drasticas, que lo entienden como un punto negativo por mi parte.
> 
> Hay que tener cara XDDD



Tendrías que haberles contestado por escrito, correo, whatsapp... algo, que en base a tu derecho rechazabas la modificación planteada por ser perjudicial para ti. A efectos de garantía de indemnidad para dificultar represalias de la empresa.


----------



## T-34 (14 Sep 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Tendrías que haberles contestado por escrito, correo, whatsapp... algo, que en base a tu derecho rechazabas la modificación planteada por ser perjudicial para ti. A efectos de garantía de indemnidad para dificultar represalias de la empresa.



lo he grabado en audio, eso debe servir no?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Sep 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> lo he grabado en audio, eso debe servir no?



Sí, es utilizable. Sin necesidad de avisar de que se grababa. Requisitos generales:

Que se participe en la conversación. 
Que se traten temas de trabajo.
Que se haya grabado en el centro de trabajo.


----------



## T-34 (14 Sep 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Sí, es utilizable. Sin necesidad de avisar de que se grababa. Requisitos generales:
> 
> Que se participe en la conversación.
> Que se traten temas de trabajo.
> Que se haya grabado en el centro de trabajo.



todo se cumple, a ver si con un poco de suerte me echan y me dan mis 33 dias por año.


----------



## Casi_expepito (14 Sep 2020)

atika dijo:


> Pues tienes que cumplir las medidas de protección que marque el plan de prevención, y no creo que con un justificante te valga. En otro orden de cosas si quieres hacer valer tu derecho a no llevar mascarilla, tendrás que probarlo ¿No? Por esa regla de tres todo el mundo lo haría. Desde luego que si yo soy el responsable de las tiendas, transporte publico etc, y no me muestras el justificante, te digo de antemano que no entras y lueego puedes denunciar a quien quieras.



Buenas tardes.

No discuto el hecho de que tengo que probarlo. Mi pregunta va en torno a que considero que RRHH no es autoridad para pedirme un justificante, no es así?

obviamente podrán avisar a un policía para solicitármelo pero diría que un técnico RRHH no tiene autoridad. A este efecto, entiendo que sería igual que si me lo pide la cajera del carrefour

Y el ejemplo del transporte público, diría que no es muy afortunado, ya que hasta donde conozco, y para este tema del justificante para viajar, es también considerado, a todos los efectos, como autoridad competente ... o al menos, esa es la información que dispongo....

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Casi_expepito (14 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> No discuto el hecho de que tengo que probarlo. Mi pregunta va en torno a que considero que RRHH no es autoridad para pedirme un justificante, no es así?
> 
> ...



Edito y amplío información. Certifico que ninguna tienda ha tenido narices de no dejarme entrar. En la totalidad de los casos que lo han intentado, les he pedido el dni. Cuando me preguntan para qué, les digo que para denunciarle. Les aviso que estoy grabando la conversación (tengo total derecho si participo en ella) y en el 90% de los casos, muere aquí el tema y me dejan pasar. Se dio un caso que quiso continuar adelante y pedí la hoja de reclamaciones. Ay amigo ... cuando hay que firmar y TOMAR RESPONSABILIDAD de algo, ahí se jodio. Tenía la conversación grabada e indiqué en la hoja de reclamaciones la situación, lo tenia (el) jodido. Si firmaba, mal y si no firmaba (grabado), peor. Lo aderecé con el comentario de si deseaba perder el trabajo ... ahí murió todo y, obviamente, pasé.

Que quede claro que mi objetivo NO es tocar los cojones, pero estoy hasta los huevos de que cualquiera se crea el comisario Villarejo y piense que tiene derecho a TODO.

Lo único que deseo ( y de aquí mi interés en realizar la consulta inicial que hago) es conocer mis puñeteros derechos.


----------



## Pattidifusa (14 Sep 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Ya pueden hilar fino y justificarlo mejor que razonablemente, porque estás protegida ante despidos no justificados (nulidad) hasta 12 meses siguientes al parto. Y si además pides reducción de jornada por hijo o la excedencia maternal, te blindas ya.



Me blindo, eso está claro, pero aún así si yo por ejemplo me reduzco a 30, ellos quieren bajar más, a 20 o 25, y colarlo como modificación y por lo visto eso si pueden hacerlo...


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Sep 2020)

Hola buenas!!! 

Por favor a ver si me puedes echar un cable!!! 


, hago un resumen ejecutivo porque mi ez jefe lee burbuja:

- Me echaron en julio: despido disciplinario por cosas que no he hecho (o muy mal interpretadas) y también una queja de hace dos años (dos putos años) que no tenía constancia, así era la carta de despido. . Me pagaron 0 euros (bueno la nómina de lo que quedaba del mes). 

Siendo estadísticamente el segundo mejor de la empresa y 0 quejas. Pero a dos jefes intermedios no les caía nada bien. 

- Fui al abogado y me dijo que el despido es nulo, (mínimo improcedente) No puedo dar detalles, pero digamos que fue una represalia. Te go todo tipo de pruebas


- Fuimos a conciliación laboral y la empresa me ofreció 1.500 euros de indemnización por unos 10 años de trabajo. Es decir casi una ofensa

- Vamos a juicio, pero ni idea cuando cae...


Un par de preguntas :

1. Qué harías? Es decir llegado a juicio suele haber una negociación, aceptarías 4 duros, irías a por el nulo o improcedente?

2. Antes de juicio (es decir antes incluso de que me citen para el juicio) puede haber una negociación????? , lo digo porque a un jefazo se ha enterado de este despido. Igual lo apoya o igual no le ha gustado, ese dato no lo sé, sólo se que se ha enterado del mismo y no tenía conocimiento. 

3. Que estrategia crees que tiene el abogado de la empresa? Ya que los 1.500 euros que me ofrecieron en conciliación es una ofensa, que deben de tener guardado de mi, un video fake donde mato a alguien?
Realmente algún día estaba loco y me han grabado haciendo tonterias? 
Alguien va a testificar contra mi inventándoselo todo, una pava que diga que la acoso ? No sé me inquieta un poco la prepotencia del abogado de la empresa... 

Qué te parece? 

4. Algo que me recomiendes o que se me escape


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Sep 2020)

Tu abogado puede llegar a acuerdo hasta el mismo día del juicio .... llega a un acuerdo .... y lo hace con el secretario judicial, sin entrar en la sala. Por eso no hay prisa por parte de la empresa.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Sep 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Tu abogado puede llegar a acuerdo hasta el mismo día del juicio .... llega a un acuerdo .... y lo hace con el secretario judicial, sin entrar en la sala. Por eso no hay prisa por parte de la empresa.



Es decir desde hoy, hasta minutos antes de empezar el juicio?

No entiendo... La empresa a medida que se acerque el juicio tiene más que perder no? Más salarios de tramitación si es nulo y si es improcedente también en caso de que elija readmisión...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Sep 2020)

Si tu abogado y tú creeis que es despido nulo por vulnerar tu garantía de indemnidad, pues es cuestión de que lo esté pensando la empresa. Habría que ponerse en su cabeza. Si fuera improcedente también será cosa de la empresa si te readmite o te indemniza, o si lo recurre ante instancia superior.


----------



## atika (24 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> No discuto el hecho de que tengo que probarlo. Mi pregunta va en torno a que considero que RRHH no es autoridad para pedirme un justificante, no es así?
> 
> ...



Cierto, no es autoridad para pedirtelo, pero recuerda que la empresa es la encargada del cumplimiento de las medidas de seguridad y prevención de riesgos laborales en la empresa, con lo que o me justificas que no puedes llevar mascarilla o yo personalmente te despediría. Prefiero asumir el coste de tú despido a que exista la posibilidad de que contagies a alguien en la plantilla. 

Lo primero que haría es enviarte un burofax dicendo que lo justifiques. Y si no lo haces a la calle. Aunque lo sacases en el juicio, a ver que iba a pensar su señoría, cunado tú estás obligado a cumplir las medidas de protección de la empresa, y de no cumplirlas, te corresponde a tí la carga de la prueba de que no puedes cumplirlas por algún motivo. El juez puede sopesar que has bloqueado a la empresa y has buscado el despido no mostrando un justificante que si tenías, por no alegar que estás poniendo en peligro la salud de los compañeros.

Ahora, que RRHH no es autoridad, ya lo sabemos, pero las consecuencias para tí pueden ser desastrosas, corres un grave riesgo de perder tú empleo.
E insisto, si yo soy el conductor del autobus, el jefe del supermercado, etc... no entras y ya puedes hacer lo que quieras. Cuando denuncies alegaré que pones en riesgo la salud pública y que no has probado que no tengas que usar mascarilla, un argumento muy viable suponiendo que quieras gastarte dinero en abogados y judicializar el asunto. Ese justificante no te da un poder absoluto.
Un saludo.


----------



## atika (24 Sep 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hola buenas!!!
> 
> Por favor a ver si me puedes echar un cable!!!
> 
> ...



Hombre, tenemos a un ilustre forero por aquí, sea usted bienvenido:

1. Parece que, según cuentas, tienes bastante asegurada la improcedencia. Hasta ahí ok. Ahora se abren dos opciones dependiendo de la demanda que haya presentado tú letrado:

a) demanda de despido normal: lo máximo que vas a obtener es la improcedencia con lo que la otrea parte dirá que para pagarte la indemnización completa, que les condene un juez.
b) Demanda por despido nulo: Puede caerles indemnización por vulneración, y salarios de tramitación, con lo que tal vez pudieran ofrecer algo más de dinero que el que resultaría de la mera improcedencia., o al meno toda la cuantía de la improcedencia.
Habría que evaluarlo conforme a las pruebas que tengas/Tengan, hasta ahí puedo llegar.

2º Antes del juicio hay un intento de conciliación ante el letrado de la administración de justicia.

3º El abogado de la empresa solo puede ampararse en lo que dice la carta y probar que los hechos son ciertos, todo lo demás no le sirve para nada. Por ejemplo, la queda de hace dos años, aunque fuese cierta y demostrable está prescrita, así que no te preocupes. De lo otro sin saber no puedo opinar.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## atika (24 Sep 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es decir desde hoy, hasta minutos antes de empezar el juicio?
> 
> No entiendo... La empresa a medida que se acerque el juicio tiene más que perder no? Más salarios de tramitación si es nulo y si es improcedente también en caso de que elija readmisión...



Error: Tú no eliges la readmisión en caso de improcedencia, elige la empresa, y no he visto a ninguna que opte por la readmisión.
Respecto a los salarios de tramitación a partir de los 90 días los abona el estado, es decir aunque te los pague la empresa puede reclamarlos al estado.


----------



## atika (24 Sep 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Si tu abogado y tú creeis que es despido nulo por vulnerar tu garantía de indemnidad, pues es cuestión de que lo esté pensando la empresa. Habría que ponerse en su cabeza. Si fuera improcedente también será cosa de la empresa si te readmite o te indemniza, o si lo recurre ante instancia superior.



Estoy pensando en tí, y probablemente después de mi seas la persona que más ha entrado en el hilo. Respondes con bastante tino y criterio, y aunque no supiueses nada (cosa que no es cierto, pues ya digo que respondes con bastane criterio) solo con lo que me has leido tienes que tener ya bastante soltura con el derecho laboral.
Muchas gracias por ayudarme, y más ahora que acabo cansado de responder consultas de este tipo durante 8 horas al día y cuando llego a casa no me apetece mucho ponerme a seguir con lo mismo, por eso dejo que se acumulen unas cuantas y respondo todas seguidas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Edito y amplío información. Certifico que ninguna tienda ha tenido narices de no dejarme entrar. En la totalidad de los casos que lo han intentado, les he pedido el dni. Cuando me preguntan para qué, les digo que para denunciarle. Les aviso que estoy grabando la conversación (tengo total derecho si participo en ella) y en el 90% de los casos, muere aquí el tema y me dejan pasar. Se dio un caso que quiso continuar adelante y pedí la hoja de reclamaciones. Ay amigo ... cuando hay que firmar y TOMAR RESPONSABILIDAD de algo, ahí se jodio. Tenía la conversación grabada e indiqué en la hoja de reclamaciones la situación, lo tenia (el) jodido. Si firmaba, mal y si no firmaba (grabado), peor. Lo aderecé con el comentario de si deseaba perder el trabajo ... ahí murió todo y, obviamente, pasé.
> 
> Que quede claro que mi objetivo NO es tocar los cojones, pero estoy hasta los huevos de que cualquiera se crea el comisario Villarejo y piense que tiene derecho a TODO.
> 
> Lo único que deseo ( y de aquí mi interés en realizar la consulta inicial que hago) es conocer mis puñeteros derechos.



eres un insolidario y potencial homicida.

si te sienta mal médicamente hablando llevar mascarilla, compórtate y no entres a lugares públicos bajo techo, haciendo que nos vayamos los demás de ellos al verte.


----------



## Casi_expepito (24 Sep 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> eres un insolidario y potencial homicida.
> 
> si te sienta mal médicamente hablando llevar mascarilla, compórtate y no entres a lugares públicos bajo techo, haciendo que nos vayamos los demás de ellos al verte.



o sea, segun tú, dejarme morir en casa .¿Me vas a traer tú la comida? No, ¿verdad? ... pues TE JODES!

Y no me digas que lo compre por internet ... pues NO me da la puta gana. Me gusta ver la carne y el pescado que compro ...


----------



## Casi_expepito (24 Sep 2020)

atika dijo:


> Cierto, no es autoridad para pedirtelo, pero recuerda que la empresa es la encargada del cumplimiento de las medidas de seguridad y prevención de riesgos laborales en la empresa, con lo que o me justificas que no puedes llevar mascarilla o yo personalmente te despediría. Prefiero asumir el coste de tú despido a que exista la posibilidad de que contagies a alguien en la plantilla.
> 
> Lo primero que haría es enviarte un burofax dicendo que lo justifiques. Y si no lo haces a la calle. Aunque lo sacases en el juicio, a ver que iba a pensar su señoría, cunado tú estás obligado a cumplir las medidas de protección de la empresa, y de no cumplirlas, te corresponde a tí la carga de la prueba de que no puedes cumplirlas por algún motivo. El juez puede sopesar que has bloqueado a la empresa y has buscado el despido no mostrando un justificante que si tenías, por no alegar que estás poniendo en peligro la salud de los compañeros.
> 
> ...



Para su información, fui el pasado martes a la central de la Ertzaina (vivo en el país Vasco). Me pasaron directamente con el jefe de la brigada. Concluyó lo siguiente.

- Recursos humanos NO me puede exigir justificante si yo me niego a presentarlo. Debe de realizarlo bajo DICTAMEN JUDICIAL. Y en caso de amenazarme con despedirme (primero , sería imposible, pues soy socio) , MULTAZO a la empresa y readmisión inmediata

- Conductor de Autobús o transporte público. NO es autoridad. Denuncia por mi parte y riesgo de que el susodicho pierda su puesto de trabajo por ATRIBUIRSE derechos de autoridad.

- Segurata o empleado de tienda que no me deje entrar, ÍDEM de ÍDEM. Denuncia por mi parte y MULTAZO para el centro y riesgo de perder su puesto de trabajo asimismo por atribuciones de autoridad

-El único colectivo que, temporalmente, tiene atribuciones de autoridad, son los PROFESORES.

Como puedes ver, si que me otorga unos cuantos derechos. Y lo que más les penaliza, expuesto claramente por el Ertzaina , es la ATRIBUCIÓN de una autoridad que esa gente NO tiene. Ese es el detalle que los destrozaría en un juicio.

Ósea que ya sabes .., no me dejes entrar e igual en breve estás en la puta calle...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Para su información, fui el pasado martes a la central de la Ertzaina (vivo en el país Vasco). Me pasaron directamente con el jefe de la brigada. Concluyó lo siguiente.
> 
> - Recursos humanos NO me puede exigir justificante si yo me niego a presentarlo. Debe de realizarlo bajo DICTAMEN JUDICIAL. Y en caso de amenazarme con despedirme (primero , sería imposible, pues soy socio) , MULTAZO a la empresa y readmisión inmediata
> 
> ...



Un charaina sabe de leyes laborales como yo de ornitología. Vamos a ver, dices que eres socio... imagino que socio de cooperativa de trabajo asociado, muy típicas de Vascongadas (yo tuve relaciones profesionales con alguna del grupo Mondragón). Pues depende de los estatutos de la cooperativa, si viene encuadrado o tipificado este tipo de comportamiento te hacen expediente de expulsión con trámite de audiencia a tu persona y, como hayas incumplido gravemente los estatutos, amparado en la legislación, pum.... expulsión.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Sep 2020)

atika dijo:


> Estoy pensando en tí, y probablemente después de mi seas la persona que más ha entrado en el hilo. Respondes con bastante tino y criterio, y aunque no supiueses nada (cosa que no es cierto, pues ya digo que respondes con bastane criterio) solo con lo que me has leido tienes que tener ya bastante soltura con el derecho laboral.
> Muchas gracias por ayudarme, y más ahora que acabo cansado de responder consultas de este tipo durante 8 horas al día y cuando llego a casa no me apetece mucho ponerme a seguir con lo mismo, por eso dejo que se acumulen unas cuantas y respondo todas seguidas.
> Un saludo.



Comento lo que puedo, pero siempre ligeramente: encauzando y dirigiendo a un profesional en última instancia.


----------



## Muskaty (26 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Para su información, fui el pasado martes a la central de la Ertzaina (vivo en el país Vasco). Me pasaron directamente con el jefe de la brigada. Concluyó lo siguiente.
> 
> - Recursos humanos NO me puede exigir justificante si yo me niego a presentarlo. Debe de realizarlo bajo DICTAMEN JUDICIAL. Y en caso de amenazarme con despedirme (primero , sería imposible, pues soy socio) , MULTAZO a la empresa y readmisión inmediata
> 
> ...



Me interesa mucho esto que cuentas, porque a mí me han despedido del trabajo a pesar de haberles hecho entrega de un justificante médico donde se indicaba que la mascarilla es contraproducente para mí. Estoy en proceso de demanda a mi empresa, pero me gustaría saber hasta qué punto, legalmente, la empresa estaba en su derecho de exigirme dicho justificante y, una vez entregado, no lo han considerado suficiente y han procedido a mi despido. Si alguien quiere ayudarme de algún modo, puede escribirme por privado. Gracias.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> o sea, segun tú, dejarme morir en casa .¿Me vas a traer tú la comida? No, ¿verdad? ... pues TE JODES!
> 
> Y no me digas que lo compre por internet ... pues NO me da la puta gana. Me gusta ver la carne y el pescado que compro ...



Dile a tu jefe y tus compañeros, sic, que se jodan.

Póntela cinco minutos que no vas a morir o hazte vegano. Si no te la pones puedes matar.


----------



## Casi_expepito (27 Sep 2020)

Muskaty dijo:


> Me interesa mucho esto que cuentas, porque a mí me han despedido del trabajo a pesar de haberles hecho entrega de un justificante médico donde se indicaba que la mascarilla es contraproducente para mí. Estoy en proceso de demanda a mi empresa, pero me gustaría saber hasta qué punto, legalmente, la empresa estaba en su derecho de exigirme dicho justificante y, una vez entregado, no lo han considerado suficiente y han procedido a mi despido. Si alguien quiere ayudarme de algún modo, puede escribirme por privado. Gracias.



A mi me lo dijo la propia policía. Diría que tu abogado puede corroborar ese detalle y que directamente tienes ganado el despido improcedente.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Sep 2020)

Muskaty dijo:


> Me interesa mucho esto que cuentas, porque a mí me han despedido del trabajo a pesar de haberles hecho entrega de un justificante médico donde se indicaba que la mascarilla es contraproducente para mí.



¿Y tus compañeros? ¿Te parece procedente que mientras ellos se ponen mascarillas para no contagiarte tu vayas sin ella con riesgo de contagiarles?

Su derecho a su salud y la de los suyos está por encima del tuyo a respirar sin filtros.


----------



## Muskaty (28 Sep 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Y tus compañeros? ¿Te parece procedente que mientras ellos se ponen mascarillas para no contagiarte tu vayas sin ella con riesgo de contagiarles?
> 
> Su derecho a su salud y la de los suyos está por encima del tuyo a respirar sin filtros.



Voy a decirte algo sin filtros: eres un hijo de puta miserable. Un borrego. Un miembro de la secta covidiana. Un estúpido que se cree los mantras que ve por televisión. Un infraser que se cree con el derecho de darme lecciones de moral. 

Por cierto, por supuesto que MI SALUD ES MÍA y está por encima de la de cualquiera. Si los demás tienen miedo del puto virus, que se queden en casa o se vistan como un astronauta, pero que nos dejen a los libres vivir en paz.

Y, para terminar, otra cosa más sin filtros: cómeme el rabo.


----------



## Muskaty (28 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> A mi me lo dijo la propia policía. Diría que tu abogado puede corroborar ese detalle y que directamente tienes ganado el despido improcedente.



Ok, gracias. Le comentaré a mi abogado este detalle. Sería interesante saber en base a qué ley la empresa no me podía pedir ese justificante.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Sep 2020)

Muskaty dijo:


> Voy a decirte algo sin filtros: eres un hijo de puta miserable. Un borrego. Un miembro de la secta covidiana. Un estúpido que se cree los mantras que ve por televisión. Un infraser que se cree con el derecho de darme lecciones de moral.
> 
> Por cierto, por supuesto que MI SALUD ES MÍA y está por encima de la de cualquiera. Si los demás tienen miedo del puto virus, que se queden en casa o se vistan como un astronauta, pero que nos dejen a los libres vivir en paz.
> 
> Y, para terminar, otra cosa más sin filtros: cómeme el rabo.



Viniendo de un tarado egocentrista terraplanista es un honor, bastardo. No soy homo como tú, no participo de tus fantasías sexuales.

A tí lecciones de moral te da hasta una almeja.

Infraser que se cree más listo que nadie y con capacidad de imponer sus condiciones a los demás.

A mamarla, con un agujero en la mascarilla.

Quédate tú en casa, que eres quien no sabe vivir con humanos, o asume ser un apestado social al que nadie saluda y le hacen el vacío.


----------



## Porestar (29 Sep 2020)

Buenos días, le expongo este caso:

Mujer embarazada con contrato de interinidad, anual, que ya ha sido renovado varios años. Para este año al fin la empresa iba a concederle un contrato fijo para sustituir una prejubilación parcial. Pero la criatura nacerá aproximadamente en la fecha en la que la madre tendría que firmar dicho contrato. ¿Qué posibilidades habría para no perderlo? Imagino que dependerá totalmente de la voluntad de la empresa en guardarle el puesto hasta que pueda incorporarse...

Gracias y un saludo.

PD: añado que el contrato fijo iba a firmarse meses antes de que finalizara el temporal, sustituyéndolo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (29 Sep 2020)

La voluntad de la empresa, la cual podría valorar hacer ese contrato fijo si no ha parido y, durante el descanso de maternidad, sustituirla provisionalmente mediante contrato de interinidad a un/a tjdor./a en situación de desempleo, con bonificación de la cotización, de ella y de la persona sustituta.


----------



## atika (29 Sep 2020)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Para su información, fui el pasado martes a la central de la Ertzaina (vivo en el país Vasco). Me pasaron directamente con el jefe de la brigada. Concluyó lo siguiente.
> 
> - Recursos humanos NO me puede exigir justificante si yo me niego a presentarlo. Debe de realizarlo bajo DICTAMEN JUDICIAL. Y en caso de amenazarme con despedirme (primero , sería imposible, pues soy socio) , MULTAZO a la empresa y readmisión inmediata
> 
> ...



La ertzaina, esos especialistas consumados en derecho laboral.

¿multazo por no dejarte entrar en base a qué artículo de qué ley? Es por curiosidad, yo no soy administrativista. Lo que si soy es abogado laboralista. Y me encantaría saber en qué artículo de la LPRL viene que el encargado de la prevención, sin ser autoridad, no puede pedirte que muestres el justificante, porque yo si puedo mostrarte unos cuantos en los que se indica que si estás obligado a cumplir las normas de prevención. 
Eso de readmisión inmediata quiero yo verlo si no hay vulneración de derechos fundamentales.

Respecto a las tiendas, voy a ilustrar un poquito al jefe de la ertzaina, que le veo muy pez:

*¿Qué es el Derecho de Admisión?*

Lo primero que tenemos que hacer definir a este derecho. El derecho de admisión es la facultad que tienen los titulares de cualquier establecimiento abierto al público, los organizadores de espectáculos y las actividades recreativas de limitar y determinar las condiciones de acceso a su establecimiento. Por lo que cualquier establecimiento de este tipo puede prohibir la entrada a su recinto a determinadas personas que no cumplan sus indicaciones, así lo recoge también el Artículo 59.1 párrafo e) del Real Decreto 2816/1982 de 27 de agosto, que aprueba el Reglamento de Policía de Espectáculos públicos y Actividades Recreativas:_“ El público no podrá: __Entrar en el recinto o local sin cumplir los requisitos a los que la Empresa tuviese condicionado el derecho de admisión, a través de su publicidad o mediante carteles, bien visibles, colocados en los lugares de acceso, haciendo constar claramente tales requisitos”_

Me encantaría saber qué ley regula el multazo que le van a poner el día que topes con alguien que no te deje pasar y las cuantías, me encantaría mucho.

Respecto a los profesores hay diferencia entre protección como autoridad y funciones de autoridad, pero eso que te lo explique la ertzaina.

Y en un juico nadie se atribuiría el caracter de autoridad, porque sus abogados no son imbéciles, se ampararian en el resto de derechos que ya te he explicado.

Ah, si claro, es causa de despido el no dejarte entrar sin mascarilla, por supuesto.

Un saludo y suerte en la vida, yo no respondo más.


----------



## Casi_expepito (29 Sep 2020)

atika dijo:


> La ertzaina, esos especialistas consumados en derecho laboral.
> 
> ¿multazo por no dejarte entrar en base a qué artículo de qué ley? Es por curiosidad, yo no soy administrativista. Lo que si soy es abogado laboralista. Y me encantaría saber en qué artículo de la LPRL viene que el encargado de la prevención, sin ser autoridad, no puede pedirte que muestres el justificante, porque yo si puedo mostrarte unos cuantos en los que se indica que si estás obligado a cumplir las normas de prevención.
> Eso de readmisión inmediata quiero yo verlo si no hay vulneración de derechos fundamentales.
> ...



Muchas gracias por su respuesta.

Sobre su texto marcadito en rojo, habla explícitamente de espectáculos públicosy actividades recreativas. Créame que no hablo de entrar en ningún local de estos. Hablo de tiendas de alimentación y supermercados ... o productos esenciales.

O es que si todos los establecimientos de alimentación se pusiesen de acuerdo en prohibir la entrada a personas mayores de 50 años o de menos de 1.90 no iba a poder entrar y morirme de hambre? ... diría que concordará conmigo que eso es totalmente ILEGAL y vulnera los derechos básicos, verdad? ... pues con la mascarilla es exactamente igual ... ¿o es que debería dejar morirme de hambre por el hecho de no PODER llevar mascarilla y los establecimientos haberse puesto de acuerdo en impedir el acceso a ese tipo de personas? ... reitero que eso no es legal...

Ahora sí... restaurantes, prostibulos, titiriteros y demás... obviamente podrán dejar entrar a quien les dé la gana .... pero ya le digo yo que cualquier establecimiento de productos básicos y/o imprescindibles eso no es así...

¿O según usted me pueden impedir el acceso a un hospital , aún indicando que se requiere mascarilla?


----------



## Poseidón (29 Sep 2020)

Una duda tonta. El proximo año toca reconocimiento de empresa y me estoy oliendo que van a obligar a hacer PCR en la mutua. ¿Puedo negarme a hacerlo o tengo que comermelo con patatas para poder obtener el apto?

Y es indispensable hacerlo ya que para entrar al centro de trabajo (por trabajo de riesgo) el reco es obligatorio.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Sep 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hombre, tenemos a un ilustre forero por aquí, sea usted bienvenido:
> 
> 1. Parece que, según cuentas, tienes bastante asegurada la improcedencia. Hasta ahí ok. Ahora se abren dos opciones dependiendo de la demanda que haya presentado tú letrado:
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias!! No se si contestas varias veces a un mismo tema, pero si lo haces te lo agradezco sino pues nada, no pasa nada florero.


1. No sé qué hacer, a mi me gustaría ir a por el despido nulo en plan cabezón sin negociar nada. El curro está fatal y este se me da bien y los jefes intermedios se los suelen fundir, es decir los van cambiando... Aunque estos son los que más han aguanto y quieren el trabajo si o si... 

Tú que harías?

2. Mi abogado no entra en lo que pone la carta del despido dice que puede ser un INVENT y que el se centra en la nulidad. Es algo interno, pero lo que ha hecho la empresa es poner que no he trabajado durante un tiempo (unos minutos al día durante un mes), cuando realmente sí lo he hecho aunque en el sistema ponga otra cosa. Yo sé el argumento porque es la verdad pero no sé si lo va a entender el juez o mi abogado (que ya se lo he explicado). No sé si el "no defenderse" por parte de mi abogado e ir al ataque es lo correcto


Por último 
3. A una compañera mía le estsn haciendo lo mismo que a mi y va a acabar igual. Lo ha comunicado a RRHH y ha habido una tregua, incluso le han hecho la pelota... Pero vuelven a espiar le incluso lo que tiene encima de la mesa (aunque no ha podido grabarlo y ningún compañero va a delatar al jefe o a los espías) es decir estsn apuntando todo, si un día va más al baño de lo que toca, si escribe algo en sus papeles que pueda ir en contra de la normativa de la empresa, etc etc. La han aislado del resto de compañeros 

Que podría hacer? Una inspección de trabajo sirve de algo para esto?? La van a echar seguro y lo sabe y quieren hacerlo sin pagarle


----------



## parserito (30 Sep 2020)

Muy buenas. Iba a abrir un hilo pero he visto este y voy a probar suerte a ver si un alma caritativa me saca de dudas.

Mi mujer trabaja en una empresa donde el periodo vacacional se divide en verano e invierno, y en este caso tiene sus vacaciones (supuestamente) del 9 al 19 de noviembre. Ahora bien, el 9 es festivo en Madrid (la Almudena). La duda es evidente: ¿puede empezar el periodo vacacional ese dia?

He estado informandome y aun asi me quedo con dudas. Expongo todo lo que he recabado:

1. por un lado el convenio colectivo habla de vacaciones en dias naturales, no hábiles ni laborables.
2. el convenio tambien especifica que si las vacaciones *de verano* coinciden con algun festivo, estos se devolverán posteriormente previo acuerdo con la empresa. Por tanto entiendo que al especificar que eso ocurre en las de verano, no aplica a las de invierno, de lo contrario diría "vacaciones" simplemente.
3. La norma general es que los dias festivos que coincidan con tus vacaciones se te devolverán siempre y cuando tu convenio hable de dias hábiles, pero no si habla de dias naturales.

Se de buena tinta que por ejemplo, no pueden ponerte a empezar tus vacaciones un domingo, porque como trabajador tienes derecho al estipulado descanso semanal, y ese domingo de vacaciones se solaparía con dicho descanso. Pero claro, este caso es diferente, porque el dia festivo es LUNES, por tanto no hay solapamiento con el descanso semanal pues este pertenece a la semana anterior.

Por lógica, ya que ningun trabajador de la empresa trabaja ese dia, las vacaciones deberian computar desde el martes y no desde el lunes, pero por lo que he estado leyendo, nada impide que las vacaciones empiecen en un dia festivo.

¿Alguien puede aportar algo mas de luz a esto?

Gracias.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2020)

te voy a contestar ya que el citado no lo hará;



Casi_expepito dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su respuesta.
> 
> Sobre su texto marcadito en rojo, habla explícitamente de espectáculos públicosy actividades recreativas. Créame que no hablo de entrar en ningún local de estos. Hablo de tiendas de alimentación y supermercados ... o productos esenciales.



y cuales son esos productos? a ver si va a ser esencial la herboristería.



> O es que si todos los establecimientos de alimentación se pusiesen de acuerdo en prohibir la entrada a personas mayores de 50 años o de menos de 1.90 no iba a poder entrar y morirme de hambre? ... diría que concordará conmigo que eso es totalmente ILEGAL y vulnera los derechos básicos, verdad?



correzto, sería discriminación prohibida en la consti.



> ... pues con la mascarilla es exactamente igual ...



no, no llevarla no es un derecho fundamental y el estado puede regular sobre ella.



> ¿o es que debería dejar morirme de hambre por el hecho de no PODER llevar mascarilla



es que puedes, seguro que un rato. y si no, vas con escafandra.



> y los establecimientos haberse puesto de acuerdo en impedir el acceso a ese tipo de personas? ... reitero que eso no es legal...



es que es el gobierno quien decide, no los establecimientos.



> Ahora sí... restaurantes, prostibulos, titiriteros y demás... obviamente podrán dejar entrar a quien les dé la gana .... pero ya le digo yo que cualquier establecimiento de productos básicos y/o imprescindibles eso no es así...



borracho no vas a entrar a ninguna tienda de chuches con segurata, con calcetines blancos si pero en bañador tampoco.



> ¿O según usted me pueden impedir el acceso a un hospital , aún indicando que se requiere mascarilla?



por supuesto. prueba a ver y nos cuentas.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Oct 2020)

Una cosa por si alguien sabio y/o intuitivo quiere contestar...

El jefe supremo de mi empresa, tengo el convencimiento (70% creo) de que no se entera bien de lo que hacen los jefes intermedios. 

Creéis, que antes de juicio, sería interesante mandarle un correo/burofax/carta explicándole lo que me han hecho y lo que hacen (sin meterme en líos por difamación) de cara a la negociación??

Lo digo porque no he tenido oportunidad de contrargumentar las mentiras que ha vertido sobre mi y si se ha creído o le han contado una milonga no querrá negociar (de forma aceptable) e igual el Nulo no lo gano... 

Qué creéis?


----------



## javiwell (2 Oct 2020)

Duda 

Supongamos que el primo de un amigo tiene por convenio un derecho consolidado que consiste en que la empresa suscriba un plan de jubilación de aportación definida para la plantilla. Como primera aportación al plan en favor del primo del amigo deben calcular el 1,9% de la tabla salarial desde que empezó a trabajar en la empresa.

La empresa no ha constituido el plan de aportación definida pero tiene provisionadas unas cantidades en su balance aunque no ha informado a cada empleado de a cuánto ascienden sus derechos de primera aportación al plan.

El primo del amigo decide cambiar de empresa ¿Puede reclamar dinero por renunciar a ese plan o necesariamente lo único que puede percibir es un plan de aportación definida que no cobrará hasta que se jubile y que puede mover a la nueva empresa?

Gracias


----------



## Alfil_deRey (6 Oct 2020)

Hola, expongo duda sobre un caso cercano:
Persona mayor (>60 años) que trabaja en jornada de 8h (es partida). Por diferentes motivos quiere solicitar reducción de jornada para trabajar solo por la mañana (esta persona ya tiene achaques de salud pero no como para baja médica, aunque sí mucho estrés). ¿Está la empresa obligada a concederlo o sería más bien que la empresa tenga esa buena voluntad? Lleva 30 años en esa empresa, buen empleado.

Por si sirve de algo: Esta persona tiene un hijo con discapacidad >33% (no sé si esto ayuda). Este hijo no requiere cuidados especiales (me refiero que es más o menos autónomo). 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 Oct 2020)

Alfil_deRey dijo:


> Hola, expongo duda sobre un caso cercano:
> Persona mayor (>60 años) que trabaja en jornada de 8h (es partida). Por diferentes motivos quiere solicitar reducción de jornada para trabajar solo por la mañana (esta persona ya tiene achaques de salud pero no como para baja médica, aunque sí mucho estrés). ¿Está la empresa obligada a concederlo o sería más bien que la empresa tenga esa buena voluntad? Lleva 30 años en esa empresa, buen empleado.
> 
> Por si sirve de algo: Esta persona tiene un hijo con discapacidad >33% (no sé si esto ayuda). Este hijo no requiere cuidados especiales (me refiero que es más o menos autónomo).
> ...



La mejor opción para él sería acceder a reducción entre 1/8 y 1/2 de jornada, y salarial, por cuidado de familiar, art. 37.6 ET *, cumpliendo los siguientes requisitos el familiar a cuidar:

- Familiar hasta 2º grado. -> OK
- No realiza actividad retribuida.
- No puede valerse por sí mismo.
- Cuidado por el interesado.

La carga de la prueba recae sobre el interesado.

El otro supuesto, que parece más probable, es el buen rollo con la empresa, firmando una reducción de jornada y salario de mutuo acuerdo, que no conlleva las ventajas referidas.

* En cuanto a cotización, tiene las siguientes ventajas: La cotización a SS al 100% de su base se mantiene durante el 1er. año de reducción. En cuanto a la prestación por desempleo, no existe límite, por lo que el trabajador tendría derecho en las mismas condiciones que antes de la reducción (apdo. 6, 270 LGSS). En cuanto a la indemnización por un posible despido, se tomaría también en cuenta el salario sin reducir.


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (6 Oct 2020)

atika dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Como de un tiempo a esta parte cada vez veo a la gente más quemada y pidiendo ayuda en su trabajo, me he decidido a abrir este hilo a modo de consultorio de derecho laboral para que, a mi buen saber y entender, poder ayudar a la gente en sus consultas laborales.
> 
> ...



Hola hermoso, a ver si tú o alguien que lea el hilo me puede aconsejar.

Resulta que un amigo de la familia está en una situación compleja: Hay un negocio familiar funcionando (hotelillo de pueblo) pero viene de una herencia todavía sin resolver (¿aún no sería él el dueño?). Él ni siquiera vive en ese lugar porque ya tenía su trabajo y su hogar en otra ciudad. 

Resulta que le entran unos de Inspección de Trabajo y con la limpiadora que estaba arriba a punto de irse a por el café estaba una amiga dándole palique (es un pueblo pequeño, todos se conocen y hay muchas confianzas). ¡Pues *va la inspectora y da de alta a la amiga como si la hubiera pillado trabajando en negro*! A parte de que pondrá multa, supongo.

Pues eso, que tengo al amigo tristón porque dice que lo que diga el inspector es palabra de Dios y que lo debe haber mirado un tuerto. ¿Habrá forma de recurrir esto?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 Oct 2020)

Tiene mala pinta. Presunción de veracidad. Para que se ande jugando con dejar pasar personas ajenas al trabajo, etc.

Eso puede terminar en el juzgado, porque de recurrir el alta de oficio, alegaciones, recurso de alzada etc. casi seguro que la Inspección no va a darle la razón con los recursos. Y aparte la sanción creo que es de unos 3000 pavos.


----------



## Alfil_deRey (7 Oct 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> iste lím



Buenas, ¿alguien conoce alguna asesoría/gestoría laboral en Granada que trabajen bien? Uno de mis padres quiere consultar temas de jubilación y demás temas relacionados con la Seg.social, no tenemos referencias de ninguna. Es a título particular. 
Gracias


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (7 Oct 2020)

HazLoQueTePida dijo:


> Hola hermoso, a ver si tú o alguien que lea el hilo me puede aconsejar.
> 
> Resulta que un amigo de la familia está en una situación compleja: Hay un negocio familiar funcionando (hotelillo de pueblo) pero viene de una herencia todavía sin resolver (¿aún no sería él el dueño?). Él ni siquiera vive en ese lugar porque ya tenía su trabajo y su hogar en otra ciudad.
> 
> ...





Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Tiene mala pinta. Presunción de veracidad. Para que se ande jugando con dejar pasar personas ajenas al trabajo, etc.
> 
> Eso puede terminar en el juzgado, porque de recurrir el alta de oficio, alegaciones, recurso de alzada etc. casi seguro que la Inspección no va a darle la razón con los recursos. Y aparte la sanción creo que es de unos 3000 pavos.



Ah, pues vaya chollo. Entonces un parado cualquiera puede denunciar a una empresa para que les hagan una inspección, se mete con un mocho y ¡PUM! ya tiene trabajo.


No, si tendré que dar la razón a los que dicen que las leyes de este país están para proteger a los delincuentes.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Oct 2020)

HazLoQueTePida dijo:


> Ah, pues vaya chollo. Entonces un parado cualquiera puede denunciar a una empresa para que les hagan una inspección, se mete con un mocho y ¡PUM! ya tiene trabajo.
> 
> 
> No, si tendré que dar la razón a los que dicen que las leyes de este país están para proteger a los delincuentes.



El problema es que aquí estaba junto a una tjdora. donde no debía estar.


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (7 Oct 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> El problema es que aquí estaba junto a una tjdora. donde no debía estar.



¿Y con eso basta para que a una inspectora le salga de las narices darla de alta en la empresa? Vamos a ver, que no es una central nuclear. Es un hostalcito de pueblo pequeño con estancias mixtas (larga y corta estancia). Ahí entra todo Dios, que yo tengo visto a gente que va a visitar a los familiares que están alojados y se quedan por la noche sin que les cobren.

Joer, menos mal que no salió ningún turista de las habitaciones porque sino igual llega un día que en un negocio con dos trabajadores pasan a una gran empresa con 40 y sindicato incluído.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Oct 2020)

HazLoQueTePida dijo:


> ¿Y con eso basta para que a una inspectora le salga de las narices darla de alta en la empresa? Vamos a ver, que no es una central nuclear. Es un hostalcito de pueblo pequeño con estancias mixtas (larga y corta estancia). Ahí entra todo Dios, que yo tengo visto a gente que va a visitar a los familiares que están alojados y se quedan por la noche sin que les cobren.
> 
> Joer, menos mal que no salió ningún turista de las habitaciones porque sino igual llega un día que en un negocio con dos trabajadores pasan a una gran empresa con 40 y sindicato incluído.



Yo no soy experto en esto, pero creo, sin estar seguro, que todos los establecimientos hoteleros tienen obligación de registrar los documentos de identidad de todas las personas que se alojen mayores de 14 años. Y si no lo hace, tal vez la multa sea peor que el tema de esa tjdora.


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (7 Oct 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Yo no soy experto en esto, pero creo, sin estar seguro, que todos los establecimientos hoteleros tienen obligación de registrar los documentos de identidad de todas las personas que se alojen mayores de 14 años. Y si no lo hace, tal vez la multa sea peor que el tema de esa tjdora.



Sí, eso lo tengo visto. Tienen como unas tarjetas donde escriben los datos y luego lo llevarán a la policía o lo enviarán por email, supongo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Oct 2020)

HazLoQueTePida dijo:


> Sí, eso lo tengo visto. Tienen como unas tarjetas donde escriben los datos y luego lo llevarán a la policía o lo enviarán por email, supongo.



Entonces ningún cliente puede ser confundido con un supuesto trabajador por una excesivamente diligente inspectora.


----------



## luron (7 Oct 2020)

HazLoQueTePida dijo:


> Hola hermoso, a ver si tú o alguien que lea el hilo me puede aconsejar.
> 
> Resulta que un amigo de la familia está en una situación compleja: Hay un negocio familiar funcionando (hotelillo de pueblo) pero viene de una herencia todavía sin resolver (¿aún no sería él el dueño?). Él ni siquiera vive en ese lugar porque ya tenía su trabajo y su hogar en otra ciudad.
> 
> ...



Mucho cuidado con estas cosas.

Conozco un caso muy parecido de un pequeño establecimiento y no se ganó en vía judicial por la presunción de veracidad del funcionario (por lo visto de nada sirvió toda la prueba que se aportó para desvirtuar lo recogido en la escueta acta de inspección).
Me comentaron que la consecuencia de ello fue que hubo alta de oficio y cotización por ese único día de "trabajo" y sancion de unos 10.000 euros.


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (7 Oct 2020)

luron dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con estas cosas.
> 
> Conozco un caso muy parecido de un pequeño establecimiento y no se ganó en vía judicial por la presunción de veracidad del funcionario (por lo visto de nada sirvió toda la prueba que se aportó para desvirtuar lo recogido en la escueta acta de inspección).
> Me comentaron que la consecuencia de ello fue que hubo alta de oficio y cotización por ese único día de "trabajo" y sancion de unos 10.000 euros.



Vamos, que le diga que vaya a pasar el agua y a comprar una pata de conejo.

Al final uno de estos pequeños empresarios se va a hartar y los que van a tener que ir con cuidado son los inspectores.


----------



## Alfil_deRey (14 Oct 2020)

Expongo caso de familiar cercano: persona que lleva años trabajando en una empresa (régimen general). Por distintas razones renuncia y se va. 

De seguido consigue trabajo en el campo y lo dan de alta como eventual/temporal en el campo. La duda de esta persona es que si, por alguna razón, no renuevan el contrato temporal (ya sea de unas semanas o bien unos meses, lo que sea)...La pregunta: *¿Esta persona pasaría a ser desempleada y tiene derecho a paro?* (tiene >30 años cotizados y nunca ha estado en paro).

La pregunta viene por si hay alguna salvedad o pega de que su último contrato haya sido en el campo(régimen agrario).

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Oct 2020)

Alfil_deRey dijo:


> Expongo caso de familiar cercano: persona que lleva años trabajando en una empresa (régimen general). Por distintas razones renuncia y se va.
> 
> De seguido consigue trabajo en el campo y lo dan de alta como eventual/temporal en el campo. La duda de esta persona es que si, por alguna razón, no renuevan el contrato temporal (ya sea de unas semanas o bien unos meses, lo que sea)...La pregunta: *¿Esta persona pasaría a ser desempleada y tiene derecho a paro?* (tiene >30 años cotizados y nunca ha estado en paro).
> 
> ...



Pienso que en principio sí, si el contrato eventual dura más de 3 meses. No obstante el SEPE revisa estos casos y los analiza minuciosamente: baja voluntaria de una relación laboral de larga duración y un contrato temporal posterior de 3 meses o poco más.


----------



## Alfil_deRey (14 Oct 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pienso que en principio sí, si el contrato eventual dura más de 3 meses. No obstante el SEPE revisa estos casos y los analiza minuciosamente: baja voluntaria de una relación laboral de larga duración y un contrato temporal posterior de 3 meses o poco más.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta! Dos dudas: 
por qué lo de "si dura más de 3 meses"? 
que quiere decir que el SEPE analiza esos casos? qué buscan? puede ser el caso que pierda su derecho a prestación?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Oct 2020)

Alfil_deRey dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta! Dos dudas:
> por qué lo de "si dura más de 3 meses"?
> que quiere decir que el SEPE analiza esos casos? qué buscan? puede ser el caso que pierda su derecho a prestación?



Obviamente pasar de una relación laboral de años a una baja voluntaria, un contrato de 3 meses* y solicitar el paro, el SEPE puede denegarlo de oficio perfectamente como hace en multitud de casos, entendiendo un intento de fraude en prestaciones, y ahí habría que meterse en pleitos judiciales.

* 3 meses es la referencia del SEPE para considerar situación legal de desempleo en situaciones en las que se pasa de una baja voluntaria a otra empresa, y dan de baja ej. período de prueba antes de que pasen esos 3 meses.


----------



## Alfil_deRey (14 Oct 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Obviamente pasar de una relación laboral de años a una baja voluntaria, un contrato de 3 meses* y solicitar el paro, el SEPE puede denegarlo de oficio perfectamente como hace en multitud de casos, entendiendo un intento de fraude en prestaciones, y ahí habría que meterse en pleitos judiciales.
> 
> * 3 meses es la referencia del SEPE para considerar situación legal de desempleo en situaciones en las que se pasa de una baja voluntaria a otra empresa, y dan de baja ej. período de prueba antes de que pasen esos 3 meses.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Eluserc (21 Oct 2020)

Una de las webs mas famosas es www.derecho.com


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Oct 2020)

Yo creo que sí, si cumple los requisitos y además la situación, pero ¿porqué no se interesa directamente en el SEPE y la pide?

_Estar en situación legal de desempleo y no tener derecho a prestación contributiva por desempleo, habiendo cotizado por desempleo, al menos, entre 90 y 359 días. 

Tengo 54 años, hace casi un año terminé de cobrar un subsidio por agotamiento de la prestación contributiva y desde entonces no he trabajado. ¿Tengo derecho al subsidio para trabajadores mayores de 52 años?

Si cumple los requisitos de cotización exigidos para ello y sus rentas mensuales no superan el 75% del SMI, podrá percibir el subsidio para mayores de 52 años siempre que desde que accedió al subsidio anterior, haya mantenido la inscripción como demandante de empleo de manera ininterrumpida o con interrupciones inferiores a 90 días naturales o que se deban a la realización de actividad._


----------



## delta74 (25 Oct 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Yo creo que sí, si cumple los requisitos y además la situación, pero ¿porqué no se interesa directamente en el SEPE y la pide?
> 
> _Estar en situación legal de desempleo y no tener derecho a prestación contributiva por desempleo, habiendo cotizado por desempleo, al menos, entre 90 y 359 días.
> 
> ...



para la de 52 años hay que cotizar 15 años no?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Oct 2020)

delta74 dijo:


> para la de 52 años hay que cotizar 15 años no?



No.


----------



## delta74 (26 Oct 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No.



Tengo más de 52 años | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal
punto 7


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Oct 2020)

delta74 dijo:


> Tengo más de 52 años | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal
> punto 7



Sí, tienes razón. Con la reforma del art. 274.4 de la LGSS el año pasado, uno de los requisitos es tener cotizaciones suficientes para la jubilación: tener acumulados al menos 15 años de cotizaciones para la jubilación en cualquier régimen de la Seguridad Social (cuenta ajena, autónomos, empleados de hogar, etc), y también, dos de los cuales deben estar dentro de los últimos 15 años.


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2020)

Hola todos:
De un tiempo a esta parte ha pasado lo que me suponía que tarde o temprano iba a pasar.: No puedo atender como se debiera este humilde consultorio de derecho laboral.
Estoy teletrabajando, algunos días más de lo que debiera, y cuando acabo lo último que me apetece es ponerme a serguir trabajando aquí.
Hubo momentos que pude llevar el consultorio desde el trabajo, lo cual ayudaba bastante, porque en situaciones de baja carga de trabajo antes que estar sin hacer nada, respondía vuestras dudas y me servía como aprendizaje. Ahora tengo que robarle tiempo a mi vida personal para atender vuestras consultas.
Son más de 5 años atendiendoos de manera altruista, pero ya no puedo dedicaros todo el tiempo que debiera.
Además, sabeis que los pasos por los foros suelen ser temporales, y yo, a pesar de mis 12 años aquí, cada vez entro menos. Sigo entrando, pero cada vez escribo menos y leo más. Creo que hubo épocas que si no hubiese sido por los post de @AYN RANDiano2 me hubiese ido del foro... Si es que en 12 años ni @calopez me ha dado un thanks. .
Agradecimiento expreso a @Eshpañavabien por haberme ayudado tanto y con buen critero.
Dejo el consultorio pero no me voy. Volveré a contestar cuando pueda, pero no debeis de esperar una respuesta por mi parte como sucedía antes.
Vuestras consultas me han enseñado mucho, al igual espero que os hayan enseñado mis respuestas.
Y por último deciros lo de siempre: No preguntéis en foros si es urgente, ante la duda acudid a un abogado laboralista. 50€ hoy os pueden hacer ganar 50000€ mañana. Si no escatimáis para ir al médico, no escatimeis para ir a un letrado.
Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2020)

parserito dijo:


> Muy buenas. Iba a abrir un hilo pero he visto este y voy a probar suerte a ver si un alma caritativa me saca de dudas.
> 
> Mi mujer trabaja en una empresa donde el periodo vacacional se divide en verano e invierno, y en este caso tiene sus vacaciones (supuestamente) del 9 al 19 de noviembre. Ahora bien, el 9 es festivo en Madrid (la Almudena). La duda es evidente: ¿puede empezar el periodo vacacional ese dia?
> 
> ...



Pregunta respondida en el post #214


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Una cosa por si alguien sabio y/o intuitivo quiere contestar...
> 
> El jefe supremo de mi empresa, tengo el convencimiento (70% creo) de que no se entera bien de lo que hacen los jefes intermedios.
> 
> ...



Ni de coña. Si no sabe lo que pasa en su empresa es su problema. Además en el juicio no se va a discutir el honor de nadie, si ganas te pagarán y punto, la empresa ya debería haber echado las cuentas antes de despedirte.
Un saludo


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Duda
> 
> Supongamos que el primo de un amigo tiene por convenio un derecho consolidado que consiste en que la empresa suscriba un plan de jubilación de aportación definida para la plantilla. Como primera aportación al plan en favor del primo del amigo deben calcular el 1,9% de la tabla salarial desde que empezó a trabajar en la empresa.
> 
> ...



Sin respnder a tu pregunta: Si el coste del letrado es muy inferior a la posible ganancia ¿Qué hace que no recurre?


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2020)

HazLoQueTePida dijo:


> Hola hermoso, a ver si tú o alguien que lea el hilo me puede aconsejar.
> 
> Resulta que un amigo de la familia está en una situación compleja: Hay un negocio familiar funcionando (hotelillo de pueblo) pero viene de una herencia todavía sin resolver (¿aún no sería él el dueño?). Él ni siquiera vive en ese lugar porque ya tenía su trabajo y su hogar en otra ciudad.
> 
> ...



Como ya te han dicho, Jodido.
Ahora bien, ¿cuando llegó la inspección, la amiga que le daba palica al pedirle la documentacion no le supo decir a la inspectora que ella no trabajaba allí y que por eso no le daba la documentacion? O haber al menos tratado de razonar con ella... no sé.


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2020)

Alfil_deRey dijo:


> Expongo caso de familiar cercano: persona que lleva años trabajando en una empresa (régimen general). Por distintas razones renuncia y se va.
> 
> De seguido consigue trabajo en el campo y lo dan de alta como eventual/temporal en el campo. La duda de esta persona es que si, por alguna razón, no renuevan el contrato temporal (ya sea de unas semanas o bien unos meses, lo que sea)...La pregunta: *¿Esta persona pasaría a ser desempleada y tiene derecho a paro?* (tiene >30 años cotizados y nunca ha estado en paro).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, tendrá derecho a paro si trabaja 3 meses. Lo hacen así para evitar el fraude.


----------



## atika (2 Nov 2020)

Y ahora si, creo que está todo contestado.
Au revoire mon ami


----------



## Angelillo23 (2 Nov 2020)

Buenas, tengo una duda de una persona cercana. Intento explicarlo medio bien por si alguien, no sólo el OP, puede iluminarnos, muchas gracias!

Esta persona está trabajando de docente interina en una comunidad A, pero esta en varias bolsas. Por el tema del covid es posible que en navidad la llamen para trabajar de su comunidad autonoma B por primera vez en su vida, lo cual sería genial porque con que la llamen una unica vez le permitiría acercarse a su familia en futuros llamamientos pero al mismo tiempo no quiere dejarsu trabajo actual porque eso supondría que la echasen de la bolsa en la que se encuentra actualmente (y de la que la llaman seguro todos los años, pero lejos de su familia) Es decir, se busca una alternativa que permita coger un nuevo puesto, dejando el actual de una forma que no la penalicen.

Buscando por internet he visto que para los docentes de su comunidad existe la posibilidad de pedir una excedencia por prestación de servicios en el sector público, y la situación encaja con la suya y permitiría salvar el tipo. El problema es que no tengo ni idea de como se gestionan las excedencias, es decir:

-Para pedir la excedencia, necesita tener el nuevo contrato de docente que lo justifique, pero hasta donde yo se, ella no puede firmar nuevos contratos teniendo ya uno vigente con la administración, por eso de la exclusividad de los funcionarios y tal. ¿cierto?

-Además de esto, una vez que firme el nuevo contrato, tendría la obligación de incorporarse a su nuevo puesto en cuestión de dias, mientras que la excedencia tiene un plazo de resolución de un mes. Entonces, ¿que ocurriría con su anterior empleo? ¿tendría que ir, no tendria que ir mientras se resuelve...?

Gracias y un saludo

Edit: vaya, veo que he pillado al OP en mal momento. En cualquier caso, esta posible situación se daría en Navidad mas o menos, por lo que no hace falta que la ayuda sea ahora. Si cualquier persona se ha encontrado en una situación similar o puede aportar algo que me lo diga.


----------



## parserito (2 Nov 2020)

atika dijo:


> Pregunta respondida en el post #214



Gracias hombre.


----------



## javiwell (3 Nov 2020)

atika dijo:


> Sin respnder a tu pregunta: Si el coste del letrado es muy inferior a la posible ganancia ¿Qué hace que no recurre?



Pues de momento seguir trabajando en la misma empresa


----------



## artemixia (6 Nov 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una duda de una persona cercana. Intento explicarlo medio bien por si alguien, no sólo el OP, puede iluminarnos, muchas gracias!
> 
> Esta persona está trabajando de docente interina en una comunidad A, pero esta en varias bolsas. Por el tema del covid es posible que en navidad la llamen para trabajar de su comunidad autonoma B por primera vez en su vida, lo cual sería genial porque con que la llamen una unica vez le permitiría acercarse a su familia en futuros llamamientos pero al mismo tiempo no quiere dejarsu trabajo actual porque eso supondría que la echasen de la bolsa en la que se encuentra actualmente (y de la que la llaman seguro todos los años, pero lejos de su familia) Es decir, se busca una alternativa que permita coger un nuevo puesto, dejando el actual de una forma que no la penalicen.
> 
> ...



No creo que un interino pueda pedir esa excedencia.


----------



## Adhoc (6 Nov 2020)

Enhorabuena


----------



## Reilly (24 Nov 2020)

¿Te puede obligar la empresa a llevar mascarilla FFP2 en tu sitio de trabajo? 

Trabajamos en oficina, con separación entre mesas según la Ley. Cataluña. La normativa indica que solo es necesaria para moverse por la oficina y zonas comunes.

Así era hasta hace nada, pues la empresa ha decidido que hay que llevar OBLIGATORIA la mascarilla y además FFP2.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## estrella galicia (2 Dic 2020)

buenas noches:

ante un posible despido a principios de año, enero por ejemplo, se perderían las vacaciones del año anterior?

es que temo que me despidan y perder 2 semanas + 2 días de vacaciones sueltos que tengo...

hay alguna manera de "guardarlos" mandando un email pactando su disfrute más adelante?¿

realmente me interesa guardarme los dias de vacaciones para febrero una operación estética..nuestro jefe nos permite acumular los dias de vacaciones del año anterior hasta semana santa en pacto en petit comité.

pero claro en caso de despido me pueden decir que los he perdido...

ayuda?


----------



## Reilly (3 Dic 2020)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. De momento no me han dicho nada aunque a otros compañeros si, de boquilla. Si me pasa les digo que me avisen por escrito. Aunque no me quiero poner de morros.

Del tema vacuna hablaremos cuando toque, por qué ya suenan los tambores.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2020)

Vacuna covid obligatoria en España: ¿Puede mi empresa exigirme que me vacune contra el coronavirus?


----------



## Reilly (3 Dic 2020)

Gracias por las respuestas. Sí que tomo en cuenta "con la Ley actual". Esperemos no se saquen algo de la manga en el futuro. 

Creo que obligarán o no en función de cuánta gente se pinche la pócima voluntariamente.


----------



## germanalca (9 Dic 2020)

@atika una pregunta respecto al total de horas anuales, según el convenio de la construcción de mi provincia tengo que hacer 1.736 horas, este año he tenido un permiso de 3 días por el fallecimientos de mi padre y una baja de 10 días obligado por el positivo PCR de mi mujer, como se pueden saber el numero total de horas que tengo que hacer después de estas dos premisas ?? la empresa se está cachondeando de mi en cuestión de horas extras y estoy al limite, trabajo a turnos. No hacemos nada relacionado con la construcción pero estamos en ese convenio por que les interesa, todo son contras.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Dic 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> @atika una pregunta respecto al total de horas anuales, según el convenio de la construcción de mi provincia tengo que hacer 1.736 horas, este año he tenido un permiso de 3 días por el fallecimientos de mi padre y una baja de 10 días obligado por el positivo PCR de mi mujer, como se pueden saber el numero total de horas que tengo que hacer después de estas dos premisas ?? la empresa se está cachondeando de mi en cuestión de horas extras y estoy al limite, trabajo a turnos. No hacemos nada relacionado con la construcción pero estamos en ese convenio por que les interesa, todo son contras.



Primero tendría que aplicarse el convenio adecuado. Ahí ya no entro, es una cuestión que decidís los trabajadores si pensáis mover el tema:

Caso práctico: ¿Qué consecuencias tiene para el empresario la aplicación de un convenio colectivo no adecuado?


En cuanto al tema de horas, en construcción se publica, anualmente y por provincias, el calendario laboral con días laborales, festivos, días de ajuste de convenio, vacaciones, etc. Es sencillo, miras el calendario, calculas las horas que tenías que haber hecho, 1736, y tachas y descuentas vacaciones y las horas o días del permiso por fallecimiento y la baja médica, que no son recuperables ni compensables con horas extras : 1736-x son las horas de jornada normal que debías hacer este año teniendo en cuenta las ccas. que citas.

Ej. el de Madrid.


----------



## vico (17 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes: no se si ya se ha tratado en este hilo; tengo una duda con respecto a una demanda que tengo que poner: A una trabajadora, desde enero, la empresa viene descontando 37,33 € en concepto de *Regulación Cláusula Adicional II. *La cláusula en cuestión dispone lo siguiente: _Ambas partes acuerdan que, durante la vigencia del Convenio, en caso de que el salario mínimo interprofesional sea superior al salario base establecido para los distintos Grupos Profesionales, se incrementará ésta hasta la cuantía mínima fijada para el salario mínimo interprofesional, con adecuación del resto de los conceptos retributivos, al objeto de que, en cómputo anual, la suma de todos los conceptos experimente la misma variación prevista en el Convenio._

La trabajadora cobra en nómina 950€ de salario base y 67,76 de antigüedad, ergo los 37,33€ se lo están descontando de la antigüedad. No percibe ningún otro concepto. He estado viendo jurisprudencia y he comprobado que hay una sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional en la cual se determina que no es posible legalmente compensar y absorber un concepto salarial y pluses extra salariales, sin que sea relevante que el convenio colectivo permita compensar cualquier concepto (sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional de 16 de septiembre de 2019).
En la sentencia se impugnaba la compensación y absorción de dos pluses con el nuevo salario base, equiparado convencionalmente al SMI y se estima dicha pretensión interpuesta por el sindicato, por cuanto no es posible legalmente compensar y absorber un concepto salarial y pluses extra salariales, sin que sea relevante que el convenio permita compensar cualquier concepto, por cuanto el ET contempla únicamente la compensación y absorción entre salarios, al igual que sucede con el SMI.

El caso es que no me ha quedado claro si la antigüedad se puede adaptar absorbiendo la subida del SMI y descontando a la trabajadora una parte de la cantidad que le correspondería cobrar en concepto del referido concepto por los años trabajados.

Gracias


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Dic 2020)

Bueno...yo paso por este post para agradecer ( ya ha pasado un tiempo) el consejo del forero.

Ha servido de mucho


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Dic 2020)

vico dijo:


> Buenas tardes: no se si ya se ha tratado en este hilo; tengo una duda con respecto a una demanda que tengo que poner: A una trabajadora, desde enero, la empresa viene descontando 37,33 € en concepto de *Regulación Cláusula Adicional II. *La cláusula en cuestión dispone lo siguiente: _Ambas partes acuerdan que, durante la vigencia del Convenio, en caso de que el salario mínimo interprofesional sea superior al salario base establecido para los distintos Grupos Profesionales, se incrementará ésta hasta la cuantía mínima fijada para el salario mínimo interprofesional, con adecuación del resto de los conceptos retributivos, al objeto de que, en cómputo anual, la suma de todos los conceptos experimente la misma variación prevista en el Convenio._
> 
> La trabajadora cobra en nómina 950€ de salario base y 67,76 de antigüedad, ergo los 37,33€ se lo están descontando de la antigüedad. No percibe ningún otro concepto. He estado viendo jurisprudencia y he comprobado que hay una sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional en la cual se determina que no es posible legalmente compensar y absorber un concepto salarial y pluses extra salariales, sin que sea relevante que el convenio colectivo permita compensar cualquier concepto (sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional de 16 de septiembre de 2019).
> En la sentencia se impugnaba la compensación y absorción de dos pluses con el nuevo salario base, equiparado convencionalmente al SMI y se estima dicha pretensión interpuesta por el sindicato, por cuanto no es posible legalmente compensar y absorber un concepto salarial y pluses extra salariales, sin que sea relevante que el convenio permita compensar cualquier concepto, por cuanto el ET contempla únicamente la compensación y absorción entre salarios, al igual que sucede con el SMI.
> ...



Te recomiendo este foro para temas de jurisprudencia. Lo frecuenta mucho asesor y es posible que estén al día de jurisprudencia.
El Asesor Laboral - Índice


----------



## PBA (22 Dic 2020)

Bueno hoy se ha dado el caso de una amiga que tiene 14 años y 6 meses cotizados pero en la SS le han dicho que tendría un año más por lo hijos. La duda es si puede pedir el subsidio para mayores de 52 años con lo de los hijos o mejor cotizar los 6 meses que le faltan


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Dic 2020)

PBA dijo:


> Bueno hoy se ha dado el caso de una amiga que tiene 14 años y 6 meses cotizados pero en la SS le han dicho que tendría un año más por lo hijos. La duda es si puede pedir el subsidio para mayores de 52 años con lo de los hijos o mejor cotizar los 6 meses que le faltan



Creo que los beneficios de cotización por cuidado de hijos computan para todas las prestaciones *excepto las de desempleo. *Sin estar seguro de ello.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Dic 2020)

Me echaron este verano sin pagarme un duro y vamos a juicio.

Pedimos despido Nulo

Ahora bien me han dado fecha ya para el juicio; Octubre de 2021


No se puede adelantar???? Hay alguna manera?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Dic 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me echaron este verano sin pagarme un duro y vamos a juicio.
> 
> Pedimos despido Nulo
> 
> ...



Mi juicio por despido es dentro de un año ¿qué hago?


----------



## atika (26 Dic 2020)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Bueno...yo paso por este post para agradecer ( ya ha pasado un tiempo) el consejo del forero.
> 
> Ha servido de mucho



Fue por la reducción de jornada de tu parienta ¿no? ¿Qué pasó al final?


----------



## terraenxebre (26 Dic 2020)

atika dijo:


> Fue por la reducción de jornada de tu parienta ¿no? ¿Qué pasó al final?



Admitida y sentencia favorable con horario " a la carta", reducción de 1/8 y posibilidad de coger cualquier día previo aviso a la empresa con la reducción proporcional de haberes ( sin límite de días), vigencia hasta que el menor de los hijos cumpla 12 años.

Fundamentos de derecho: 37.6 del Estatuto de los trabajadores y 139.1a LRJS, menciona también el 14 de la CE, la Ley 39/99 y L.O 3/2007.

FALLO
Estimar la demanda formulada por La mano de Terraenxebre y, en su 
virtud, acordar la aprobación del horario laboral propuesto para 
ejercer su derecho a la conciliación laboral y familiar....


----------



## Funciovago (26 Dic 2020)

¿Son obligatorias las revisiones médicas (sangre, orina, oido...)? Y otra duda que tengo es para que lo hacen, ¿qué ganan con ello?.


----------



## atika (26 Dic 2020)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Admitida y sentencia favorable con horario " a la carta", reducción de 1/8 y posibilidad de coger cualquier día previo aviso a la empresa con la reducción proporcional de haberes ( sin límite de días), vigencia hasta que el menor de los hijos cumpla 12 años.
> 
> Fundamentos de derecho: 37.6 del Estatuto de los trabajadores y 139.1a LRJS, menciona también el 14 de la CE, la Ley 39/99 y L.O 3/2007.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo


----------



## flanagan (27 Dic 2020)

estrella galicia dijo:


> buenas noches:
> 
> ante un posible despido a principios de año, enero por ejemplo, se perderían las vacaciones del año anterior?
> 
> ...



Como consejo general me tomaría los días de vacaciones dentro del año en curso, a reglamento. La empresa cuando le conviene hace exactamente lo mismo.

Así preserva tu derecho y das a entender a la empresa que no cuenten contigo para sus chanchullos. Si se da el caso de que por lo que sea no te dejan coger tus días de vacaciones, te los coges automáticamente en cuanto pase el apurón.

He conocido a gente a la que le "debían" vacaciones de hacía dos o tres años. Menuda bicoca para la empresa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Dic 2020)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Son obligatorias las revisiones médicas (sangre, orina, oido...)? Y otra duda que tengo es para que lo hacen, ¿qué ganan con ello?.



Son voluntarias, salvo en las siguientes ccas.

La existencia de una disposición legal con relación a la protección de riesgos específicos y actividades de especial peligrosidad.
Que los reconocimientos sean indispensables para evaluar los efectos de las condiciones de trabajo sobre la salud de los trabajadores.
Que el estado de salud del trabajador pueda constituir un peligro para él mismo o para terceros.
Que para qué lo hacen... en pocas palabras porque lo manda la ley y al final se trata de trasladar, en cualquier caso, a la empresa las consecuencias y responsabilidades de un accte. laboral. Hasta de acctes. de tráfico al ir o volver del trabajo, como he oído en algún caso en su día.

Ojo, no se trata de librar a la empresa de su responsabilidad cuando exista, si no que se enfoca mucho a que se intenta trasladar a la empresa la responsabilidad de alguna forma y en alguna medida de forma general.


----------



## Funciovago (27 Dic 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Son voluntarias, salvo en las siguientes ccas.
> 
> La existencia de una disposición legal con relación a la protección de riesgos específicos y actividades de especial peligrosidad.
> Que los reconocimientos sean indispensables para evaluar los efectos de las condiciones de trabajo sobre la salud de los trabajadores.
> ...



Lo que tenía entendido es que era sobre todo por si tu vienes ya con algún problema, no poderlo asociar al trabajo y culpar a la empresa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Dic 2020)

Funciovago dijo:


> Lo que tenía entendido es que era sobre todo por si tu vienes ya con algún problema, no poderlo asociar al trabajo y culpar a la empresa.



Sí... me he emocionado e ido más lejos, en cuanto a que la vigilancia de la salud es parte de la ley de prevención de riesgos laborales, y el enfoque final de la misma.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ene 2021)

¿Se puede hacer algo contra 10 tipos que controlan una empresa grande , sin trabajar y dando látigo a los remeros? Mi ex empresa

Cómo fui despedido y voy a juicio y 2 de los 10 personajes visitan burbuja.ingo no voy a dar información exacta. Me puede perjudicar. Pero me gustaría que alguien de buena voluntad pueda dar algún consejo, aunque sea "lo mejor es no hacer nada".



Spoiler



Este hilo lo escribo, porque a pesar de que mi vida, ha mejorado desde que me echaron, es verdad, que en mi anterior empresa ganaba más dinero y le veía futuro, tal y como están las cosas, ya que quitando a los 10 magníficos, la empresa me gustaba bastante. Eso por un lado, por otro lado porqué a ex compañeros míos y conocidos les están haciendo la misma jugada que a mí; acoso brutal pero muy bien estudiado para que enfermen (enloquezcan y meten la pata) o bien los echen sin indemnizar.

¿*Cómo una empresa muy grande puede estar controlada por 10 personas, que dentro de estos 10 hay 2 que son los que mandan y organizan todo?*

Resumo mucho todo empezó por la llegada hace 4 años de un joven amable, guapo, que enseguida cayó bien a las de RRHH, al jefe de la empresa y al CEO de la compañía. Era un tipo trabajador, pero no destacaba sobre otros, era listo , pero no el más listo ni mucho menos... Se dejaba cadi todo el dinero que tenía en invitar a compañeros a tomar algo, después a jefes... En poco tiempo subió diferentes peldaños en la organización hasta conseguir ser jefe de varios departamentos/proyectos etc y solo tenía que pasar cuentas al jefe supremo.

No cambió ninguna dinamica de trabajo y las cosas iban bien... Hasta que colocó a amigos suyos en todos los departamentos, proyectos etc. Una vez los colocó cambio todo... A sus amigos los tiene como espías y tienen privilegios pero no son del grupo de los 10... Le llamaremos Equis

- Equis lo primero que hizo al cambiar su dinámica 100% fue aliarse con un semi-jefe experto en derecho laboral (o eso dice) y en informática. No le cae bien pero es su aliado...

¿Cual es su modus operandi?

1. Imaginad un departamento/proyecto)sección de 20 personas , pues observa a los trabajadores durante un mes y los divide en REMEROS y Zánganos. Forma mentalmente día grupos de 10. A los zánganos les deja hacer de todo: trabajar menos, se los lleva a tomar algo etc. Suele echar a los que realmente no trabajan absolutamente nada : unas 2 personas... Con los 8 restante elige a un líder y lo hace controlador de los remeros , además de ser chivato 

Para que os hagáis una idea la productividad de los remeros es dos y hasta 3 veces superior a la de los zánganos, estos incluso faltan muchos días. Así se mantiene la empresa 
*
¿ Cómo y por qué castiga a los REMEROS?*

- Para él no es un castigo, es sacarles el máximo de productividad , los anula como persona y solo trabajan sin ninguna distracción y a un ritmo elevadísimo. Le funciona. Esta productividad elevada paga el salario de los zánganos, de él, del chivato que pone y de otros igual que tiene en otros departamentos, además da un beneficio (pequeño ) para la empresa

- La forma de control de los remeros, visto hoy con perspectiva, es una genialidad, una trampa en la que caí como un gilipollas. Básicamente consiste en INVENTARSE PROCEDIMIENTOS QUE SIRVEN PARA JUSTIFICAR SU TRABAJO Y EL DE LOS 19

Estos procedimientos son de *fácil cumplimiento y los entrega al jefe de la empresa y este le aplaude, ya que le cuenta mentiras sobre la mejora de la productividad (si, miente tanto que no se acuerda de sus mentiras y es hábil camuflando resultados)

Ejemplos:

1. *Ponen horarios estrictos de comida, descansos y poder ir al baño* . Los van cambiando cada mes a veces cada semana. Por ejemplo Pepito tiene que comer a las 14.25 pero no puede haber más de dos compañeros comiendo (ahora utilizan la excusa del Covid-19) y tiene que salir a descansar a las 11.10, 12.25 ,15.45 y al baño cuando quiera pero no puede haber hecho un descanso la hora anterior ni la siguiente tiene comida y solo se entenderá si es una urgencia .

¿Qué pasa? Que en el papel parece fácil, pero ponen un chat y un correo electrónico que han cambiando algunos descansos . Por ejemplo avisan a Pepito que no puede descansar a las 12.25 porqué ha salido otra persona... Al final cada persona se equivoca casa día varias veces


2. Lo mismo con las tareas a realizar. El "experto en derecho y en informática" pone unas tablas (que las cambia cada dos semanas) sobre lo que el considera que un trabajo debe durar. Si excedes el tiempo lo anotan.

3. Por último evalúan a los trabajadores cada dos semanas: desde la puntualidad, los descansos correctos la productividad (esto es lo que menos cuenta por cierto) los tiempos individuales de todos los trabajos realizados .

Qué ocurre que los mejores trabajadores tienen un tiempo total y de media bajo y los zánganos lo tienen alto. Sin embargo los tiempos individualizados , los remeros tienen un bajón muy grande al final de mes, es decir al estar más cansados algunos trabajos tardan de media mucho más de lo normal y los zánganos tienen una media mala todo el mes


Todos estos controles los llevan los 10 que en mencionado en el título. Las evaluaciones, curiosamente suelen ser malas para los más productivos y cuando estos saltan y dicen "menganito (de los zánganos) ha hecho esto mal y no le decís nada " le cortan con "métete en tus asuntos yo le he dado permiso para hacerlo así, tu no sabes si tiene problemas personales o si realiza otros trabajos que le convienen a la empresa...

Al final los remeros para evitar malas evaluaciones trabajan más y descansan menos. Pero no es suficiente y es cuando empiezan a además seguir todos los procedimientos inventados... Aquí bajan la productividad y los 10 se cabrean...

Cómo siempre alguien explota , van a por el sin cuartel

1. Dejan de saludarle
2. No le dan informaciones nuevas o se la dan el último
3. Sólo se dirigen a él para regalarle
4. Hacen que los compañeros de aparten de él
5. Le dejan en ridículo delante del resto. Siempre con educación.

6. Se le pone a una persona que vigile todos sus movimientos y anote todo lo que vea "mal"

Al final acaba yéndose o bien lo echan sin pagar . 

"No ha cumplido los procedimientos, los días 2,3,7,8 se excedió en 3 minutos en su trabajo , el día 23 descanso 8 minutos de más " acumulan varios meses de "incidencias" y a juicio.



------

Al final hay 10 personas que vigilan una empresa enorme, que se pasean y que se dedican a hacer procedimientos que se inventan para mejorar la productividad supuestamente. Os juro que hay días que están 3 horas tomando café y todos juntos . A final de semana cuando hay que evaluar es cuando están delante de un ordenador el resto vigilando, paseando y haciendo informes.


¿Creéis que se puede hacer algo?



La empresa es Sociedad Anónima Unipersonal

Lo pongo en spoiler porqué no sé si es aquí su sitio

Disculpad las molestias


----------



## menok (27 Ene 2021)

atika dijo:


> Hola:
> A ver, no doy porcentajes u opciones de si se va a ganar un asunto.
> Partiendo de esa base el Estatuto de los Trabajadores en su artículo 37.5 dice "reducción de trabajo diaria".
> Y en el siguiente punto, el 37.6 dice que la concreción horaria le corresponderá al trabajador dentro de su jornada ordinaria.
> ...



Gracias Atika por tu esfuerzo altruista, realmente admirable.

Aprovechando lo que le contestaste sobre reducción de jornada te expongo un caso.

Mujer con puesto de trabajo comercial que implica viajar, está de excedencia por cuidado de hijo se quiere reincorporar. No ha agotado el plazo legal de 3 años del menor, le quedan unos pocos meses.

Habla con la empresa y le proponen esperarse unos meses más por tema de cupos de contratos, aunque si quiere se puede reincorporar ya pero es posible que le cambien de puesto de trabajo aunque con viajes seguramente.

Ella quiere volver ya pero no quiere viajar pasando noches fuera, se plantea reducción de jornada de unas 2 o 3 horas diarias para poder conciliar y no tener que pernoctar fuera. Viajaría cubriendo algunas zonas cercanas pero no podría cubrir pongamos 1/4 o 1/3 de la zona asignada.

Dudas:

-debe preavisar la intencion de reducir jornada antes de saber la posición en la que se reincorporará? Es posible que dependiendo del puesto pida reducción mayor o menor. Pero también es posible que si preavisa la intención de reducir jornada influya en el cambio de puesto de trabajo pudiendo ser un cambio no deseado de posición. Lo pregunto por la posibilidad de que le denieguen la reducción de jornada por la imposibilidad de compatibilidad de realizar su trabajo sin viajar. Aunque esto sería discutible por la opción de contactar con clientes de forma virtual como ya están aplicando otras compañías.

-ella en el fondo no lo importaría que la despidieran, pero claro, no se quiere ir con una mano delante y otra detrás. Algún consejo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## T-34 (29 Ene 2021)

Buenas tardes conforeros,

Vengo aqui a preguntar sobre el teletrabajo. Desde que empezo la pandemia he estado en casa casi siempre, a lo sumo he ido 4-5 veces al mes a la oficina, y ayer hablando con mi mano, me dijo que tal y como lo estoy haciendo no esta bien y me explico. 

No se ha producido ningun cambio de contrato, cuando por ley deberia de hacerse y detallarse las condiciones de trabajo, por otro lado me dijo mi jefe que deberia ir a la oficina como 2 dias a la semana, cosa que no cumplo porque en la oficina nadie utiliza mascarilla. Y ademas de eso, utilizo mi equipo personal para conectarme en remoto a un pc de la oficina para trabajar, deberian ellos proporcionarme un PC? en casa no tengo sitio para sobremesas, solo portatil, asi que si me mandaran el sobremesa a casa con monitor y demas, no podria colocarlo en ningun sitio. Aun asi la empresa antes de que saliera la ley de teletrabajo, les solicite un monitor, raton y teclado que me compraron, pero claro, jode que este utilizando yo todo para el trabajo, con todos los gastos de comprarme silla y demas para trabajar desde casa.

El volver a la oficina no es una opcion, nadie utiliza mascarilla y todos estan casi constantemente en movimiento hablando unos con otros.

Gracias foreros.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Feb 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Se puede hacer algo contra 10 tipos que controlan una empresa grande , sin trabajar y dando látigo a los remeros? Mi ex empresa
> 
> Cómo fui despedido y voy a juicio y 2 de los 10 personajes visitan burbuja.ingo no voy a dar información exacta. Me puede perjudicar. Pero me gustaría que alguien de buena voluntad pueda dar algún consejo, aunque sea "lo mejor es no hacer nada".
> 
> ...



Es complicado porque el problema es que los remeros no se unen, supongo que una forma es hablar con los que trabajan y comentárselo todo al jefe supremo, y cuando llega el nivel de acoso decir lo de las tres horas de café y demás, y si uno está enfermo de verdad mirar como se puede defender para que no te echen.

Otra cosa que le podría tocar las narices (no soy experto y espero que Atica me perdone por las tonterías que se me ocurren), es si te echan sin indemnización invocando la productividad, haber intentado coger pruebas de la poca productividad de los zánganos y denunuciar a la empresa por discriminación, y si algún vigilante trabaja para el mismo cliente o ha trabajado para clientes que se han cambiado, llamarlos a declarar si se puede en un juicio laboral para que den su impresión, de esta manera se toca las narices a los clientes.

Pero repito, el problema son los remeros, y esta forma de trabajar va a hacer que a la gente acabe quemada, rinda menos y cada vez la empresa vaya a peor.

Ánimo y lo que puedas fastidar a esa banda de gentuza, haz todo lo que puedas contra ellos.


----------



## PocoTú (2 Feb 2021)

La empresa la tendria que cambiar el empresario.
Y el futuro que uno se imagine ahi, sera en realidad negro y enfermizo.
Deberian montar un motin todos, para provocar despidos a todos, e ir todos juntos a juicio, y asi el empresario se haria preguntas.
Seria una situacion de guerra.

Que no se va a producir.


----------



## atika (11 Feb 2021)

menok dijo:


> Gracias Atika por tu esfuerzo altruista, realmente admirable.
> 
> Aprovechando lo que le contestaste sobre reducción de jornada te expongo un caso.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo haría para que no me pongan pegas al regreso. Primero vuelvo, y al día siguiente burofax con la solicitud de reducción de jornada, y a partir de ahí a jugar.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

Ingresaron a un familiar mio. Segun convenio me corresponden 6 dias. Pero le han dado el alta al tercer dia. Me corresponden 3 o 6 dias de licencia?

La de rrhh me dice que cuando se da de alta al familiar se acaba la licencia. Otros floreros me dicen que son 6 dias aunque le den el alta


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Feb 2021)

Depende. Si es alta médica se acaba el permiso. Si solo es alta hospitalaria pero aún requiere cuidado, no.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Depende. Si es alta médica se acaba el permiso. Si solo es alta hospitalaria pero aún requiere cuidado, no.



Fuando hablo de alta me refiero a que lo echan del hospital


----------



## PocoTú (17 Feb 2021)

Si no lo especifica el convenio de otra manera, sera lo que pone.
Los de rrhh no son nadie para intepretar el convenio. Otra cosa es el rollo que tengas ahi, y tus ganas de pelear por eso.


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Feb 2021)

*¿Un jefe de un departamento de una empresa de más de 200 trabajadores, puede leer y contestar los correos que un trabajador mande a RRHH?*


A un amigo, esta vez no soy yo, está sufriendo acoso laboral, le han dado la baja por ansiedad. Esta fatal ..

Ahora va a recibir el alta y ha pedido cita con RRHH para hablar de su situación...

RRHH no le ha contestado. Ha llamado y le han dado largas... Al final ha mandado otro correo y ha pasado esto;

- El jefe que le está haciendo acoso le ha contestado diciendo que ya le han enviado un correo electrónico

- Y le ha dado cita para hablar con RRHH, pero todo parece indicar que el estará presente...

Es esto legal?



Esto lo escribí hace unos días

-------------



Novedades (de este viernes); (muy rotodosiano)



Pues resulta que le han dicho que su Jefe ahora es Gerente ... Como no le quedó claro preguntó a otra persona y dijo que se ocupaba de RRHH.... Y por eso contestaba emails...


Al final mi amigo se acojono y pospuso la reunión con RRHH al Lunes...


Ahora bien, un Jefe te hace mobbing, y ahora ese mismo jefe es el que te va a escuchar para aclarar que el mismo te hace mobbing... Esto es legal???

No tiene ningún sentido


- Hola Sr, Alberto queria hablar con RRHH , dígame...

- Naaa que mi jefe, osea tú, me haces mobbing

No me esperaba este final


----------



## atika (21 Mar 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *¿Un jefe de un departamento de una empresa de más de 200 trabajadores, puede leer y contestar los correos que un trabajador mande a RRHH?*
> 
> 
> A un amigo, esta vez no soy yo, está sufriendo acoso laboral, le han dado la baja por ansiedad. Esta fatal ..
> ...



Hola: La ley no dice nada de quien ha de responder los correos, ni la situación de mobbing pero en teoría podría negarse, porque la ley no dice nada.
Mi consejo que empieze a acumular pruebas, y grabe las conversaciones con la empresa (sin difundirlas por favor) por si algún día ha de demandar por acoso.
Según lo describes parece una empresa grande ¿Es posible poner en conocimiento del comité de empresa la situación? 
Lo que digo ahora es bajo los efectos del alcohol, pero siempre dio resultado contra el acosador esperarle a la salida, agarrarle por la pechera y decirle que si vuelve a hacerlo o te despide, mañana le esperas en el mismo sitio para aclararle de otra manera el asunto si tiene cojones el hijo de la gran puta. Mano de santo hoiga. besis.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Mar 2021)

¿cotiza para cobrar el paro una jornalera?

Entiendo que internas y cuidadoras no?


----------



## atika (23 Mar 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿cotiza para cobrar el paro una jornalera?
> 
> Entiendo que internas y cuidadoras no?



nunca he trabajado regimen agrario, pero diría que sí.
un saludo.


----------



## atika (23 Mar 2021)

Hoy que tengo tiempo voy a posteraos otro de mis favoritos:
LEYENDAS URBANAS EN EL DERECHO LABORAL.
Y así enseñaros como se difunde otra leyenda urbana en el mundo laboral, más concretamente en este artículo:








¿Las personas con hijos tiene preferencia para elegir las vacaciones? | Infantil.top


Quién tiene PREFERENCIA para ELEGIR LAS VACACIONES en una empresa. Analizamos si las personas con hijos tienen preferencia para elegir vacaciones.




infantil.top





EL artículo empieza muy bien explicando que nadi tiene preferencia salvo que lo diga el convenio etc etc...

Pero llega aquí y dice:

_" Es importante tener en cuenta también que sí existe una normativa que dicta que *las personas con hijos que se encuentren todavía en edad escolar o que tienen responsabilidades familiares tienen prioridad para elegir sus vacaciones dentro del período de vacaciones escolares *atendiendo únicamente a esta situación y preferencia. Ahora bien, esta preferencia sólo se hará patente entre trabajadores del mismo nivel de responsabilidad y siempre entendiendo que el trabajador no tiene preferencia a la hora de escoger las vacaciones cuando quiera sino únicamente dentro del período de vacaciones escolares de sus hijos a fin de poder conciliar mejor la vida laboral y la familiar. "_

Y se queda tan ancho.

El colega dice que existe una norma y ni se molesta en citarla. ¿Porque? Porque no existe, ya que sería inconsitucional. La única forma de calzarla es que el convenio la faculte.

asi que NO, LAS PERSONAS CON HIJOS EN EDAD ESCOLAR NO SE VAN DE VACACIONES CON LOS HIJOS, SE VAN CUANDO LES TOQUE SALVO QUE EL CONVENIO DIGA OTRA COSA.

Y si alguien cree que me equivoco, gustoso le invito a que me aporte la norma que lo permite, que si es cierto, yo editaré también gustoso este post.
EL próximo día otra leyenda urbana.
Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2021)

y ahora, el QUID de la cuestión....¿ te pueden despedir si te niegas a vacunar ?....ojo xk esto va a traer cola....se lo voy a poner un poco más dificil al/los abogado/s....¿ y si eres un eventual ?....porque seria harto complicado, si el/la afectado/a, es trabajador fijo que lleva 20 años en el mismo curro....ahi el Empresario se lo pensara 2 veces y sacara la calculadora....


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> y ahora, el QUID de la cuestión....¿ te pueden despedir si te niegas a vacunar ?....ojo xk esto va a traer cola....se lo voy a poner un poco más dificil al/los abogado/s....¿ y si eres un eventual ?....porque seria harto complicado, si el/la afectado/a, es trabajador fijo que lleva 20 años en el mismo curro....ahi el Empresario se lo pensara 2 veces y sacara la calculadora....



No. No hay ley que obligue a vacunar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Abr 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No. No hay ley que obligue a vacunar.








*Tema mítico* : - The Times: Boris Johnson aprobará el lunes que las compañías británicas puedan despedir a los trabajadores que no hayan sido vacunados


Artículo de pago, pero el título lo deja claro: "No vacunarse significa no (tener) trabajo" Disclose.tv en Twitter: "https://t.co/oNLQx8jc8f" / Twitter




www.burbuja.info





Próximamente en nuejjjjtras pantallas....


----------



## el_gitano (13 Abr 2021)

Hola, gracias por el excelente hilo.
Una duda puñetera. Supongamos:
A un amigo de la vecina de un conocido le despiden. En la carta de despido figura una fecha anterior ¿Cómo debe proceder el despedido?
¿Firmar anotando que la fecha es errónea, negarse a firmar y exigir la corrección de la carta, alguna otra alternativa?

Gracias


----------



## Reilly (14 Abr 2021)

BOE.es - BOE-A-2020-12215 Real Decreto 902/2020, de 13 de octubre, de igualdad retributiva entre mujeres y hombres.







www.boe.es





Buenos días, según este RD Art. 5 párrafo 3 alguien me puede explicar si los trabajadores tendrán acceso a la media de salarios o solo al % de "brecha" entre hombres y mujeres. Y son los sindicalistas básicamente quien conocerán los datos, ¿es correcto?

Me interesa este tema para saber dónde estoy en la empresa a nivel de salarios. Ojala sirva para algo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Abr 2021)

el_gitano dijo:


> Hola, gracias por el excelente hilo.
> Una duda puñetera. Supongamos:
> A un amigo de la vecina de un conocido le despiden. En la carta de despido figura una fecha anterior ¿Cómo debe proceder el despedido?
> ¿Firmar anotando que la fecha es errónea, negarse a firmar y exigir la corrección de la carta, alguna otra alternativa?
> ...



Cuando la fecha que figura en la carta de despido sea anterior a la del despido efectivo, mandará esta última sobre la primera, tanto para extinción de la relación jurídica como para calcular la caducidad si piensa recurrir el despido.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Abr 2021)

Reilly dijo:


> BOE.es - BOE-A-2020-12215 Real Decreto 902/2020, de 13 de octubre, de igualdad retributiva entre mujeres y hombres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún siendo muy pronto para ver cómo queda la cosa creo que está bastante claro que un individual no RLT solo tiene derecho a conocer "las diferencias porcentuales que existieran en las retribuciones promediadas de hombres y mujeres, que también deberán estar desagregadas en atención a la naturaleza de la retribución y el sistema de clasificación aplicable". Lo cual me parece lógico.


----------



## Reilly (14 Abr 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Aún siendo muy pronto para ver cómo queda la cosa creo que está bastante claro que un individual no RLT solo tiene derecho a conocer "las diferencias porcentuales que existieran en las retribuciones promediadas de hombres y mujeres, que también deberán estar desagregadas en atención a la naturaleza de la retribución y el sistema de clasificación aplicable". Lo cual me parece lógico.




Al parecer en los periódicos hacen una lectura similar a mi duda






El registro del salario de empleados es obligatorio desde hoy: ¿en qué consiste? ¿puedo ver el sueldo de los compañeros?


<b>Todas las empresas estarán obligadas desde este miércoles, 14 de abril, a tener un registro retributivo de toda su plantilla,</b> incluido el personal direct




amp.20minutos.es





¿Podrán verlo los empleados?
En las empresas que cuenten con representación sindical, el acceso al registro se facilitará a los trabajadores a través de ella, teniendo derecho los trabajadores a conocer el contenido íntegro del mismo.


----------



## currigrino (16 Abr 2021)

Hola Atika:

A mi parienta le pasa un caso muy extraño. Está trabajando a tiempo parcial 5h a la semana, con un salario para jornada a tiempo completo de 1251,19€ mensual, (extras aparte) segun convenio.

Sin embargo, en la nomina indican el precio hora a *5,2133€* para hacer el cálculo del salario base, cosa que no me cuadra para nada, porque si multiplico ese importe por 160h mensuales me sale 834,128€. Este precio solo saldria si se contaran 240h mensuales de curro.

A mi me sale que 1251,19€ / 160h es igual a *7,81*€

Asi que, supongo, se están equivocando, pero hemos cruzados varios email con la asesoría que hace las nóminas y me dicen que es así, y que lo han confirmado con inspección de trabajo 

A raiz de esto, he estado buscando por la red como se calcula esto segun ley, pero no soy capaz de encontrar nada oficial, y lo que encuentro en diversas páginas me marea aún mas:

- En una sacan el cálculo respecto a las 240h

- En otras respecto a 160h

- En otras respecto a la división de las horas anuales entre el monto anual del salario sin extras (esto todavía me lia mas, porque su convenio establece 1780h y si hago el cálculo me sale esto: 1251,19 x 12 = 15.014,28 / 1780h = *8.43€ hora!! *

Asi que ya no sé ni que pensar: dependiendo de la información que mire, la nómina esta bien, o está mal, o está muy mal.

Socorro!!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Abr 2021)

La proporción salarial se debería hacer en base a la jornada anual calculada. Ej. en 1780 horas, si los demás hacen 40 a t. completo (sin contar días no laborales, vacaciones, etc. para cuadrar las horas), las 5 horas/semana deberían ser 222,50 horas anuales. Y un salario base de 156,40 mensuales (sin contar p. extra). Si son otras horas anuales, calcular la proporción salarial en base a ellas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Abr 2021)

Ley Orgánica 3/2018, de 5 de diciembre, de Protección de Datos Personales y garantía de los derechos digitales...

_Artículo 88 Derecho a la desconexión digital en el ámbito laboral _

*1. * Los trabajadores y los empleados públicos tendrán derecho a la desconexión digital a fin de garantizar, fuera del tiempo de trabajo legal o convencionalmente establecido, el respeto de su tiempo de descanso, permisos y vacaciones, así como de su intimidad personal y familiar.
*2. * Las modalidades de ejercicio de este derecho atenderán a la naturaleza y objeto de la relación laboral, potenciarán el derecho a la conciliación de la actividad laboral y la vida personal y familiar y se sujetarán a lo establecido en la negociación colectiva o, en su defecto, a lo acordado entre la empresa y los representantes de los trabajadores.
*3. * El empleador, previa audiencia de los representantes de los trabajadores, elaborará una política interna dirigida a trabajadores, incluidos los que ocupen puestos directivos, en la que definirán las modalidades de ejercicio del derecho a la desconexión y las acciones de formación y de sensibilización del personal sobre un uso razonable de las herramientas tecnológicas que evite el riesgo de fatiga informática. En particular, se preservará el derecho a la desconexión digital en los supuestos de realización total o parcial del trabajo a distancia así como en el domicilio del empleado vinculado al uso con fines laborales de herramientas tecnológicas.


----------



## currigrino (16 Abr 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> La proporción salarial se debería hacer en base a la jornada anual calculada. Ej. en 1780 horas, si los demás hacen 40 a t. completo (sin contar días no laborales, vacaciones, etc. para cuadrar las horas), las 5 horas/semana deberían ser 222,50 horas anuales. Y un salario base de 156,40 mensuales (sin contar p. extra). Si son otras horas anuales, calcular la proporción salarial en base a ellas.



Wow! A ver si lo pillo, porque me bailan los números y no sé si van los tiros por aqui:

Para febrero, en el que coinciden justas 20h laborables trabajadas, el importe base sería 20h x 7,82€/h = 156,40€

Pero para marzo, en el que coinciden 25h laborables trabajadas, el importe sería 25h x 6.256€/h = 156.40€

Quiero decir: Da igual el número de horas efectivamente trabajadas cada mes? En el contrato se indica que se trabaja 5 horas semanales, con pago mensual.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Abr 2021)

currigrino dijo:


> Wow! A ver si lo pillo, porque me bailan los números y no sé si van los tiros por aqui:
> 
> Para febrero, en el que coinciden justas 20h laborables trabajadas, el importe base sería 20h x 7,82€/h = 156,40€
> 
> ...



Por lo que dices el salario es mensual x30 días, no salario diario u hora. Al igual que a jornada completa, da igual que sean 28 que 30 que 31 días.


----------



## currigrino (16 Abr 2021)

Una cosa más:

De tu respuesta deduzco que sería correcto entonces que cobrara 156.40€ en marzo, a pesar de haber trabajado 5h mas que otro mes. No obstante, atendiendo a esta tabla Seguridad Social: Cotización / Recaudación de Trabajadores en ese mes se le debería, al menos, cotizar por la base mínima las 25h trabajadas, y no como refleja la nómina, donde se saca porcentaje desde el importe base.

Espero no ser muy pesado con el tema 

Y gracias mil!!

Edito: está en el grupo 2 de cotización


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Abr 2021)

7,32 es la base mínima por hora del grupo 2. No veo mal que cotice por salario si está bien hecho, dado que se compensa otros meses que trabaje 20 horas por ej. Ya que si está hecho bien (lo que dije en el primer mensaje, si cobra su salario en porcentaje correcto respecto a su jornada anual real, al igual que un t. completo cobra y trabaja 1780 horas), su salario-hora, incluyendo paga extra, debería ser = 9,84 = su base de cotización por hora, en cómputo medio.

Deberías comprobar el % de tiempo parcial que tenga en el alta en SS, ése es el que manda para calcular horas. Si hace más, está mal.


----------



## elviejo (27 Abr 2021)

el_gitano dijo:


> Hola, gracias por el excelente hilo.
> Una duda puñetera. Supongamos:
> A un amigo de la vecina de un conocido le despiden. En la carta de despido figura una fecha anterior ¿Cómo debe proceder el despedido?
> ¿Firmar anotando que la fecha es errónea, negarse a firmar y exigir la corrección de la carta, alguna otra alternativa?
> ...



La carta de despido se firma siempre y por norma como no conforme. Luego se procederá según más interese


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 May 2021)

TELETRABAJAS y has tenido Accidente? Reclama Acc. Laboral


Trabajo desde casa y he tenido un accidente. ¿Cómo puedo demostrar que es un accidente laboral y beneficiarme de todas las prestaciones? Infórmate AQUÍ ➨



www.accidenteslaboral.es


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 May 2021)

Yo este hilo veo que aparte de mi, nadie esta preocupado por si en su empresa le *amenazan con despedirle* si NO quiere vacunarse....se tendría que aprovechar más y dar consejos jurídicos por si nos encontramos ante esta encerrona....y no es tan fácil con solo decir: no te la pongas, no es obligatoria....habría que diseñar una estrategía para poder denunciar a la empresa, conservar el trabajo y salir victorioso.....


----------



## Poseidón (16 May 2021)

@Eshpañavabien tema de vacunas como lo ves? Pueden obligarte a ponertela? Es mejor mentir? Pueden despedir por no ponertela?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 May 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> @Eshpañavabien tema de vacunas como lo ves? Pueden obligarte a ponertela? Es mejor mentir? Pueden despedir por no ponertela?



Resumen:








¿Puede una empresa obligar a sus empleados a vacunarse de COVID-19 o exigirlo como requisito para un puesto?


#LEGÁLITASCONTIGO | NOTICIAS CORONAVIRUS Lo que durante muchos meses fue una ansiada esperanza para muchos es ahora una realidad: las vacunas contra el coronavirus ya están en pleno proceso de administrarse a gran cantidad de la población, mientras que un importante porcentaje de los ciudadanos...




www.legalitas.com


----------



## Poseidón (16 May 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias me quedo tranquilo de momento.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 May 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Gracias me quedo tranquilo de momento.





StackPath


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Jun 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> StackPath



Te tienen que avisar el empresario por escrito para ir a vacunarte ?....


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Jun 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Te tienen que avisar el empresario por escrito para ir a vacunarte ?....



El empresario no pinta nada en avisos de vacunación.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Jun 2021)

Me voy a coger una licencia. Y me dan 15 dias LABORABLES. Yo trabajo de lunes a viernes y el sabado y domingo descanso.

Me dicen desde la empresa que el sabado tb lo consideran dia laborable. 

Esto es normal?

@atika


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Fuando hablo de alta me refiero a que lo echan del hospital



A ver, creo que como muy bien dicen te echan del hospital pero puedes seguir de baja porque requieres seguir un tratamiento de recuperación por ejemplo


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Jun 2021)

Bua, como comercial te aseguro que tanto vendes tanto vales, como seas el comercial que más vende te aseguro que solo un (en mi caso fue una) gilipollas se atreverá a tocarte los cojones porque como te vayas de la empresa les haces un roto de los buenos por una tontería de saber exactamente donde estás en cada microsegundo de tu jornada laboral


----------



## Blackest (18 Jun 2021)

@atika Una cosa que siempre he querido saber. ¿Si te detienen y no puedes ir al trabajo por la detención se considera una ausencia laboral justificada como cuando vas al medico (aunque luego la tengas que recuperar) o se considera una falta injustificada y por lo tanto motivo para un despido procedente?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Jun 2021)

Se suspende el contrato durante la ausencia si no hay sentencia. Apdo. 1 g) art. 45 Estatuto de los Trabajadores.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Jun 2021)

Las ventas efectivmente desgastan mucho, el desgaste depende de muchas cosas, no solo del comercial, igual el producto que vendes no es de máxima calidad, no es el sector que te guste etc,

Busca lo que te motiva y dirigirte hacia ello, si tienes que irte de la empresa, hazlo, lo importante eres tú y tu familia


----------



## Alfa555 (26 Jun 2021)

Buenas tardes ,
Tengo una duda que me tiene un poco frito ,he consultado con dos abogados ,sindicato y privado , y cada uno me dice una cosa distinta .
He trabajado con contratos temporales en una empresa hasta el límite de la concatenación de contratos . De haberme hecho otro contrato temporal sería transformación a indefinido .
Pues bien ,he firmado después de un mes en paro otro contrato con la misma empresa pero no es temporal sino por interinidad ( sustituir una baja de larga duración ) ...
Bueno la duda es si se puede obligar a la empresa con este contrato de interinidad a haceme indefinido alegando concatenación de contratos .


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Jun 2021)

@atika hola. Estoy teniendo problemas en mi empresa. Necesito coger una licencia por matrimonio y me estan mareando la perdiz porque no saben lo que me corresponde, finalmente me he cabreado y he mandado la peticion con los dias considero yo me corresponde, me han contestado la resolucion quitandome dias que no me corresponden y me alegan el porque ( no tengo problema con esto) y adicionalmente ME HAN QUITADO UN DIA DE MAS PORQUE SE HAN EQUIVOCADO (reconocido por ellos mismos).


Les digo que con que me corrijan la resolucion poniendo la fecha bien me vale, se niegan no se porque y me piden que la vuelva a mandar.

Me estan mareando tanto la perdiz que me estoy empezando a mosquear.

Asi que quiero preguntar para poder defenderme de todos estos cipotes que me montan. Si puedo grabar legalmente las conversaciones tanto telefonicas como en persona que tengo con los jefes para dado el caso usarlas si me hicieran falta en un juicio como pruebas (no espero llegar a esto pero es por precaucion por cosas similares) gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Jun 2021)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Buenas tardes ,
> Tengo una duda que me tiene un poco frito ,he consultado con dos abogados ,sindicato y privado , y cada uno me dice una cosa distinta .
> He trabajado con contratos temporales en una empresa hasta el límite de la concatenación de contratos . De haberme hecho otro contrato temporal sería transformación a indefinido .
> Pues bien ,he firmado después de un mes en paro otro contrato con la misma empresa pero no es temporal sino por interinidad ( sustituir una baja de larga duración ) ...
> Bueno la duda es si se puede obligar a la empresa con este contrato de interinidad a haceme indefinido alegando concatenación de contratos .



Si es interinidad no suma para la concatenación de contratos.


----------



## Alfa555 (29 Jun 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Si es interinidad no suma para la concatenación de contratos.



Gracias por la ayuda .


----------



## atika (30 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> @atika hola. Estoy teniendo problemas en mi empresa. Necesito coger una licencia por matrimonio y me estan mareando la perdiz porque no saben lo que me corresponde, finalmente me he cabreado y he mandado la peticion con los dias considero yo me corresponde, me han contestado la resolucion quitandome dias que no me corresponden y me alegan el porque ( no tengo problema con esto) y adicionalmente ME HAN QUITADO UN DIA DE MAS PORQUE SE HAN EQUIVOCADO (reconocido por ellos mismos).
> 
> 
> Les digo que con que me corrijan la resolucion poniendo la fecha bien me vale, se niegan no se porque y me piden que la vuelva a mandar.
> ...



Lo primero que tienes que saber es con exactitud cuantos días te corresponden.
Y una vez que lo sepas, les comunicas que te casas el dái X y que te cojes la licencia por matrimonio. Cunatoas los días y vuelves el día que te toca.
Y lo que te digan te suda los cojones, así en castellano.
Y si no les gusta que te despidan o sancionen, que tú letrado estará encantado de presentar una demanda por nulidad muy rica. (siempre que hayas calculado bien los días of course)
Un saludo.


----------



## Galvani (4 Jul 2021)

atika dijo:


> Lo primero que tienes que saber es con exactitud cuantos días te corresponden.
> Y una vez que lo sepas, les comunicas que te casas el dái X y que te cojes la licencia por matrimonio. Cunatoas los días y vuelves el día que te toca.
> Y lo que te digan te suda los cojones, así en castellano.
> Y si no les gusta que te despidan o sancionen, que tú letrado estará encantado de presentar una demanda por nulidad muy rica. (siempre que hayas calculado bien los días of course)
> Un saludo.



Me interesa el tema por si acaso me quieren quitar días cuando pida permiso. Entiendo que si rrhh te dice una cosa y un sindicato de la empresa otra, cualquier abogado con el convenio que sea deberá saberlo. No sé si hay alguna laguna en estas cosas como que quieran contar los sábados como laborales etc. aunque vayas sólo a hacer extras o guardias...


----------



## gazza (5 Jul 2021)

Buenos días,

Escribo porque aunque sea Graduado Social no llevo mucho la reclamación de despidos, estoy echándole una mano a una amistad que presenta el siguiente caso:

BCCC de 2000€, pero salarios devengados en vez de ser 24.000 anuales, son 19.000. La duración del contrato ha sido de 12 meses y la carta de despido reconoce la improcedencia (abona 33 días de salario, 15 días de preaviso) y la indemnización se calcula sobre esos 19.000 anuales en vez de los 24.

Se van a reclamar las cantidades de los 12 meses a través del UMAC, sería conveniente incluir en la misma reclamación el finiquito por corresponder 60e diarios en vez de 52,77? O mejor presentar 2 diferentes?

Un saludo


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Jul 2021)

gazza dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Escribo porque aunque sea Graduado Social no llevo mucho la reclamación de despidos, estoy echándole una mano a una amistad que presenta el siguiente caso:
> 
> ...



No sé si entiendo bien y tampoco piloto mucho de esto, pero el salario diario se obtendría sobre el último salario real, o sea 2000/30 = 66,67. Realmente sería 24000/365, pero coincide. Y creo que puedes acumular acciones, todas las acciones son acumulables (arts. 25 y 30 LRJS), y las excepciones a la regla general son las que contiene el art. 26 LRJS.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Jul 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No sé si entiendo bien y tampoco piloto mucho de esto, pero el salario diario se obtendría sobre el último salario real, o sea 2000/30 = 66,67. Realmente sería 24000/365, pero coincide. Y creo que puedes acumular acciones, todas las acciones son acumulables (arts. 25 y 30 LRJS), y las excepciones a la regla general son las que contiene el art. 26 LRJS.



Salvo que haya conceptos salariales variables a lo largo de los meses, que habría que anualizar.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Jul 2021)

Si en la bolsa de empleo la aceptan aún trabajando en pluriempleo, la SS distribuirá la cotización entre las dos empresas en base a lo que cobre en cada una y con el límite total del tope máximo legal.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Jul 2021)

El periodo vacacional lo puede imponer una empresa al 100% en las fechas que quieran?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Jul 2021)

Art. 38 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Jul 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Art. 38 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores.



lo decide un juez entonces?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Jul 2021)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo decide un juez entonces?



Si el convenio no indica el método, y hay discrepancia y se demanda, sí.


----------



## DonLimpio (6 Ago 2021)

Al firmar un contrato siempre debe figurar el Domicilio del Empleado??
Estás por ley obligado a decirle a tu empleador donde vives? 
O al menos cuál vivienda aparece en tu Dni, vaya...


----------



## Blaster lo dijo (7 Ago 2021)

Buenos días,

Un conocido se encuentra en la siguiente situación:

1. Escribía para un blog como colaborador de forma gratuita.

2. Le contacto una tercera persona ajena al blog para que incluyera links (relacionados con el artículo, por lo que muchas veces tenía que hacer un artículo expresamente para esos links), por los cuales cobraría, con la condición de que se comprometiera a que no se borrarían en un futuro. Esta persona se compromete a que no se borrarán.

3. Acepta y lo hace, cobrando por ello, no en negro, con factura.

4. Al tiempo deja de colaborar para el blog porque el dueño le dice que iban a cambiar la dinámica (lo cual es cierto y ahora funciona diferente), además le señalan que les parecía que los links que incluía eran demasiado cantosos y no estaban conformes con ello, que no querían eso, pero esto último se lo dicen sutilmente, sin acusarle directamente. Los admins/admin del blog no saben que esta trabajando para un tercera persona incluyendo links/vínculos.

5. Al tiempo se eliminan los links/enlaces por los que había cobrado esta persona, no colaborando esta ya en el blog.

6. Le contacta la persona que le había pagado por ello, no conforme con lo ocurrido, y le propone dos opciones:

1. Volver a incluir los links por los que le había pagado en otro blog (lo cual requiere reescribir artículos relacionados para poder incluir los links en ellos, porque no puede usar los mismos del otro blog, es decir nuevo tiempo de trabajo gratis).

2. Devolver el dinero.

La tercera persona alega que a efectos legales debe, si no realiza lo primero, devolver el dinero, utilizando los mails como prueba.

¿Es cierto esto?

Cabe destacar que el blog para el cual trabajaba esta persona, en su contrato, no se señalaba, al menos de manera explícita, que no pudiera incluir links/vínculos de otro sitio, de hecho se le pedía que cada artículo incluyera al menos un vínculo. Su queja vino por eran varios y resultaba descarado que podían ser publicidad.


----------



## atika (3 Sep 2021)

Blaster lo dijo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Un conocido se encuentra en la siguiente situación:
> 
> ...



Esto no es laboral, es mercantil. No voy a poder ayudarte.


----------



## Hairat4ever (10 Sep 2021)

Hola, buenos días. Primero, agradecerte tu labor de antemano. Quería preguntar dos cosas; si es posible solicitar que te paguen la nómina cada quince días en vez de mensualmente. Y la segunda, si teniendo un contrato de prueba de seis meses a jornada completa puedo pedir vacaciones en el transcurso de estos. ( Por ejemplo 7 días habiendo trabajado cuatro meses).
Un saludo y gracias por tu atención.


----------



## atika (20 Sep 2021)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Hola, buenos días. Primero, agradecerte tu labor de antemano. Quería preguntar dos cosas; si es posible solicitar que te paguen la nómina cada quince días en vez de mensualmente. Y la segunda, si teniendo un contrato de prueba de seis meses a jornada completa puedo pedir vacaciones en el transcurso de estos. ( Por ejemplo 7 días habiendo trabajado cuatro meses).
> Un saludo y gracias por tu atención.



Hola:
Por poder puedes pero la empresa puede denegarlo. No es un derecho.
Sí, puedes pedir vacaciones. En teoría y con el ET en la manno has de pedirlas con dos meses de antelación, pero alo mejor llegas a un acuerdo con la empresa.
Un saludo


----------



## atika (20 Sep 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Es legal tener que venir un sábado cada 8 semanas a "recuperar" el periodo de descanso diario?, sin recibir remuneración alguna.



O lo explicas mucho más o si no, no creo que nadie pueda ayudarte


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Sep 2021)

He leído esta mañana que la FNAC busca gente. Pagan poco pero algo es algo.









Trabaja con nosotros en FNAC


¡Ven a trabajar con nosotros en FNAC! Buscamos apasionados de la lectura, la música, las pelis y los juegos. ¡Te esperamos!




trabajaconosotros.fnac.es


----------



## Hombredepaja (2 Oct 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Se suele llamar a esto "bocadillo". Significa que los trabajadores tienen todos los días 15 minutos de descanso durante la jornada laboral. Y en algunas empresas el empresario obliga a los trabajadores a recuperar las pausas de "bocadillo" o de "café". ¿Cómo?, pues viniendo un día a trabajar 8 horas sin cobrarlas cada 8 semanas.



Habría que ver lo que dice el convenio de aplicación (*). Según el estatuto de los trabajadores esa pausa no es retribuida, por lo que entiendo que si te lo pueden hacer recuperar para cumplir la jornada de trabajo.

_(*) Este período de descanso se considerará tiempo de trabajo efectivo cuando así esté establecido o se establezca por convenio colectivo o contrato de trabajo._


----------



## Avila256 (3 Oct 2021)

A un buen amigo le han comunicado el despedido después de 30 años ( el lunes cumple 49 años ).

Solo a trabajado ahí y claro, anda perdido.

Es ratón de biblioteca, que tradujo muchos libros y publicaciones del ingles o japonés. ( cobro por ello )

Y para mas recochineo tiene que enseñar a otro sus funciones ( para lo que le queda para cumplir el mes, 2 días ).

Es un tienda de libros, comics, etc..

El dueño consiguió la tira de pasta porque le fue muy bien la tienda ( aun sigue dando grandes beneficios ).

Pero el dueño tiene otro negocio ( otra tienda ) que a invertido gran parte. Pero no le va bien este y le va salvando por lo grandes beneficios en la que trabaja mi amigo.

Y claro en mi opinión le larga por que es un empleado muy antiguo y le sale mas barato otro y así tiene mas dinero para cubrir las perdidas del otro.

¿ Que me le puedes recomendar de los pasos a seguir ?

De momento no a firmado nada y esta buscando algún abogado laboralista.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (5 Oct 2021)

Buenas, podría darte mi situación pero prefiero escribirte sólo para dar las gracias, es mejor tener en tu ciudad alguien con quien reunirte y tirar de eso que buscar soluciones en internet. Todos a los que estén puteando deberían tener un sindicato que ofrezca sus servicios en toda capital como mínimo. No por ley, y sin hacer spam ya que esto no es obligado ni yo creo en banderas, pero si que es cierto que los de CNT suelen tener gente que aconseja e incluso es abogado laboralista, para ver las situaciones y actuar si procede desde un punto de vista laboral. Dicho esto, no vendo ese sindicato, pero es el único en todo el país que no recibe subvenciones y encima ayuda sin firmar nada etc. Aquí en Castilla y León, suele haber una queja generalizada de que, sirve de atención primaria, pero luego los que acuden, que son muchos, no vuelven a aparecer. Esto es un ejemplo de cómo de fácil es pasar, exponer caso, y ver qué se puede hacer. Por lo general, gracias a la mierda leyes, estamos puteados sí o sí. Y muchas veces por eso no vuelven, o aguantas puteo, o tienes pruebas(importante sea cual sea el caso) o estás jodido y te toca buscar vías alternativas a la legalidad. Fuerza a todos aquellos que hayan aguantado la chorrada, si esto no es un infierno personal yo qué sé lo qué es esta mierda.


----------



## ARUAL (12 Oct 2021)

Hola, alguien sabe porque no se puede trabajar desde el extranjero (otro país UE en mi caso) por periodos cortos de tiempo (un par de semanas al año) si se está contratado por cuenta ajena por una empresa en España?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Oct 2021)

Se puede hacer con desplazamiento si vives en España, te contrata una empresa de aquí y luego la empresa te desplaza a trabajar al extranjero de forma temporal hasta 1 año, prórrogas aparte.


----------



## ARUAL (13 Oct 2021)

Gracias. En realidad me refiero a teletrabajar desde casa (ya lo hago aquí en España) un par de semanas al año. He escuchado varias empresas que lo prohiben por razones legales, fiscales y de seguro.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Oct 2021)

Bueno, si por ejemplo trabajando te cae el portátil en el dedo gordo del pie la mutua no quiere saber nada de accte. de trabajo y la empresa se puede comer un marrón.

Fiscales no, da igual que estés 15 días o un mes fuera de España, la empresa te ingresa el salario en tu cuenta habitual y para Hacienda eres residente fiscal aquí.


----------



## ARUAL (13 Oct 2021)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Pero la empresa se comería el marrón si yo denunciara, no? Si yo no denuncio, no pasa nada... o sí?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Oct 2021)

Si no se entera nadie pues nada.... ahora bien, si vas a urgencias en el extranjero igual te preguntarían cómo te ha pasado, si eres turista....


----------



## madsan (3 Nov 2021)

Hola,

Mi cuñada esta de baja por maternidad. Cuando la termine quiere pedir 1 mes de excedencia y reducción de jornada a la reincorporación. ¿En qué orden sería mejor que lo pidiera o puede pedir las 2 cosas a la vez? ¿Con cuanta anticipación tendria que pedirlo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Nov 2021)

madsan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi cuñada esta de baja por maternidad. Cuando la termine quiere pedir 1 mes de excedencia y reducción de jornada a la reincorporación. ¿En qué orden sería mejor que lo pidiera o puede pedir las 2 cosas a la vez? ¿Con cuanta anticipación tendria que pedirlo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Que pida todo junto, al menos con plazo de 15 días.

Por ejemplo, la reducción de jornada...


_En ... (localidad), a ... (día, mes y año)

A la Att. de la empresa .........

Muy Sres. Míos:

Por medio de la presente vengo a comunicar mi intención de acogerme a la reducción de mi jornada laboral para poder atender así al cuidado de mis hijos de xx y xx años de edad, y ello conforme al art.37.6 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores, el cual establece que quien por razones de guarda legal tenga a su cuidado directo algún menor de 12 años, tendrá derecho a una reducción de la jornada de trabajo, con la disminución proporcional del salario de, al menos, un octavo y un máximo de la mitad de la duración de la citada jornada.

Mi jornada habitual actual es de xxxxx horas semanales, con el siguiente horario:
_
- _xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx los días xxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx horarios xxxxxxxxx

Del tal forma que, conforme al mencionado artículo, comunico la nueva jornada de trabajo a partir del día xx de xxxxxxxx de xxxxx, que quedaría reducida a xx horas semanales.  La nueva concreción horaria se realizaría de la siguiente manera:

- xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx -

Así, teniendo en cuenta estos nuevos horario y jornada semanal podré atender el cuidado de mis hijos en la mejor situación a mis condiciones personales y esa reducción de jornada en el horario comunicado causará los menores problemas organizativos a la empresa.

Como marca la norma y la buena fe, con un preaviso de quince días comunicaré la fecha de mi reincorporación a la jornada ordinaria. Finalmente les ruego que firmen el duplicado a efectos de recepción de este escrito.

Fdo.: La trabajadora. Recibí: La empresa._


----------



## madsan (4 Nov 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Que pida todo junto, al menos con plazo de 15 días.
> 
> Por ejemplo, la reducción de jornada...
> 
> ...




Gracias! Una cosita más.. ella trabaja un sábado al mes que se lo cambian por cualquier otro día de semana. Con este ajuste podría limitarse a trabajar de lunes a viernes? Ya que no tendría guarderia los sábados


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Nov 2021)

madsan dijo:


> Gracias! Una cosita más.. ella trabaja un sábado al mes que se lo cambian por cualquier otro día de semana. Con este ajuste podría limitarse a trabajar de lunes a viernes? Ya que no tendría guarderia los sábados



Solo si hubiera acuerdo porque no se puede concentrar en un día la reducción.









Reducción de jornada por cuidado de hijo (o familiar)


Características de la reducción de jornada en España para el cuidado de un hijo o de un familiar. Duración, requisitos y efectos.




www.cuestioneslaborales.es


----------



## grga (5 Nov 2021)

Hola
Te comento un caso bien raro que le ha pasado a un amigo. Resulta que trabajo para una empresa que le dejo a deber un monton de dinero. Como solución le plantean darlo de alta y le van pagando con el sueldo, finalmente ni por esas le pagan y lo despiden por causas objetivas el 30 de septiembre. No le han pagado ni las 3 últimas nóminas ni finiquito ni nada. De hecho ni siquiera le informaron del despido debidamente ni el firmó notificación. En cualquier caso el pide el desempleo y empieza a cobrarlo el 17 de octubre por el tema de las vacaciones no disfrutadas. Aquí viene lo asombroso, ayer en vista de que no le han pagado nada saca la papeleta para conciliación para reclamación de cantidad y llama para decirles que o le pagan o les demandará, habla con el encargado y le dice que lo que tiene que hacer es ir a trabajar porque lo han vuelto a dar de alta desde el día 17. Mi amigo se pone a revisar y efectivamente sale como si nunca le hubieran dado de baja y también el desempleo. El lo único que quiero es cobrar los tres meses, su finiquito y su paro y no entiende como le han vuelto a dar de alta sin ni siquiera informarle, ni contrato ni nada. Ha estado preguntando y le han recomendado que mande un burofax a la empresa detallando lo que ha pasado y demandando que le paguen las cantidades no cobradas (nóminas y finiquito). La verdad es una situación kafkiana que creo solo se puede solucionar denunciando a la inspección de trabajo ala empresa. ¿Cuál crees que serían los pasos a seguir?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## nosomosnada (5 Nov 2021)

Ahí va mi caso.

El año pasado estuve con reducción de jornada desde el encierro hasta finales de año. Aunque en principio fue debido al COVID, para poder cuidar dignamente de mi hijo menor, la situación se alargó debido a problemas de salud de mi pareja con el embarazo que no terminaron hasta final de año cuando nació la criatura.

A partir del 1 de noviembre, cuando mis padres volvieron a la ciudad (llevaban en el pueblo desde el encierro), y al poder recurrir a ellos para poder cuidar del niño, comuniqué a mi empresa que podía volver a trabajar a jornada completa.

2 semanas después, sin haber recibido respuesta, me llaman para una reunión el dueño de la empresa y el responsable de recursos humanos, y la conversación comienza acusándome de delincuente, estafador, jeta, querer arruinar a la empresa, etc., sin mediar explicación.

Tras unos momentos tensos, conseguí que me explicaran las razones de la sarta de insultos: según ellos, si volvía a trabajar a jornada completa era únicamente para cobrar la prestación de paternidad al 100%, por lo que la SS iba a considerarlo fraude y multarme a mi y a la empresa. Literalmente, si "había tenido el morro de estar casi todo el año trabajando "a medias", no me podían permitir reincorporarme solo para unos días por aumentar mi prestación".

Lo que yo no sabía en aquel momento, y ahora si, es que por una reducción de jornada por cuidado de un menor, la prestación es del 100% (y las cotizaciones a todos los efectos), así que no hay posibilidad de fraude alguno. Y no lo sabía tampoco cuando la SS social me pagó el primer mes acorde a mi reducción de jornada.

Después de enterarme de mis derechos (por casualidad, gracias a dios) y de reclamar, en la SS, muy amables, atendieron a mi situación y me comunicaron que al figurar el motivo de la reducción por COVID y no por cuidado de un mejor, se les había pasado por alto. Ahora me han pagado los atrasos y el resto de la prestación acorde a mi jornada completa, por lo que económicamente estoy satisfecho.

Pero no me olvido de los insultos en mi puta cara, a sabiendas de la delicada situación que me tocó vivir durante todo el año (un embarazo muy complicado, además del rollo COVID), y sobre todo, de que me "obligaron" a escribir un email en el que dejara claro que en ningún momento pretendía recuperar mi jornada completa antes del parto, y que todo había sido un error.

¿Habría opción de denunciar a la empresa por la falsa acusación y de insultos que no se sostienen de ninguna forma (joder, en la asesoría cuando formularon la reducción de jornada sabían de sobras que el motivo era cuidar de mi hijo y deberían haberme informado a mi y a la empresa sin problemas que la prestación es del 100%), por no haberme permitido recuperar mi jornada normal cuando lo solicité (en la SS me han dicho que no se imaginan en qué situación un trabajador a jornada completa normal con reducción de jornada por circunstancias excepcionales podría cometer fraude de este tipo), y por haberme coaccionado para escribir el correo desdiciéndome a mí mismo? ¿Se podría insinuar que la empresa simplemente se negó a permitirme recuperar mi jornada normal para ahorrarse costes? ¿Tendría sentido denunciar?

Lógicamente, me apetece muchísimo ver a mi jefe con la cabeza separada de su cuerpo y las tripas fuera después de habérselas metido en la boca para asfixiarle hacíendole tragar su propia mierda, pero no se si el castigo para este energúmeno y su empresa que podrían imponerle merecería el sacrificio de tener que, obviamente, largarme de aquí con una mano delante y otra detrás y 2 churumbeles que alimentar.

Gracias.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Nov 2021)

grga dijo:


> Hola
> Te comento un caso bien raro que le ha pasado a un amigo. Resulta que trabajo para una empresa que le dejo a deber un monton de dinero. Como solución le plantean darlo de alta y le van pagando con el sueldo, finalmente ni por esas le pagan y lo despiden por causas objetivas el 30 de septiembre. No le han pagado ni las 3 últimas nóminas ni finiquito ni nada. De hecho ni siquiera le informaron del despido debidamente ni el firmó notificación. En cualquier caso el pide el desempleo y empieza a cobrarlo el 17 de octubre por el tema de las vacaciones no disfrutadas. Aquí viene lo asombroso, ayer en vista de que no le han pagado nada saca la papeleta para conciliación para reclamación de cantidad y llama para decirles que o le pagan o les demandará, habla con el encargado y le dice que lo que tiene que hacer es ir a trabajar porque lo han vuelto a dar de alta desde el día 17. Mi amigo se pone a revisar y efectivamente sale como si nunca le hubieran dado de baja y también el desempleo. El lo único que quiero es cobrar los tres meses, su finiquito y su paro y no entiende como le han vuelto a dar de alta sin ni siquiera informarle, ni contrato ni nada. Ha estado preguntando y le han recomendado que mande un burofax a la empresa detallando lo que ha pasado y demandando que le paguen las cantidades no cobradas (nóminas y finiquito). La verdad es una situación kafkiana que creo solo se puede solucionar denunciando a la inspección de trabajo ala empresa. ¿Cuál crees que serían los pasos a seguir?
> Gracias de antemano.



Pues sí, burofax y denuncia a inspección. Para demandar a la empresa en reclamación de cantidades creo que tiene 1 año de plazo, ejemplo: si le debieran desde la nómina de noviembre 2020 podría presentar demanda ahora mismo.




nosomosnada dijo:


> Ahí va mi caso.
> 
> El año pasado estuve con reducción de jornada desde el encierro hasta finales de año. Aunque en principio fue debido al COVID, para poder cuidar dignamente de mi hijo menor, la situación se alargó debido a problemas de salud de mi pareja con el embarazo que no terminaron hasta final de año cuando nació la criatura.
> 
> ...



Simplemente, que yo sepa, la reducción de jornada por hijos es a discreción y necesidades del tjdor./a y no hay que pedir permiso a la empresa, tan solo seguir los preavisos de rigor. Lo de insultos, obligar a escribir cosas bajo presión etc es puro mobbing, es de cajón, ante el cual hay que calmarse, recopilar pruebas (grabar, pedir cosas por escrito, mensajes....), acudir a la RLT si la empresa tiene, y en caso grave denunciar a inspección.

Y efectivamente, durante los dos primeros años de reducción de jornada por cuidado de hijo o durante el primer año de la reducción por cuidado de otros familiares se tendrán en cuenta las cotizaciones como hechas al 100%, a efectos de prestaciones por incapacidad permanente , muerte y supervivencia, maternidad, paternidad y jubilación.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Nov 2021)

madsan dijo:


> Gracias! Una cosita más.. ella trabaja un sábado al mes que se lo cambian por cualquier otro día de semana. Con este ajuste podría limitarse a trabajar de lunes a viernes? Ya que no tendría guarderia los sábados



Gente que sabe algo de esto me ha comentado por encima que podría valorar pedir excedencia fraccionada, es decir, los sábados sueltos, por ejemplo: podría ser con una única solicitud pues solo hay un único hecho causante y un marco legal concreto, y un calendario de previsión. Y, considerando que puede acumular hasta 3 años de excedencia usada (1095 días) hasta que el nene o nena cumpla los 18, tal vez le resulte interesante consultar con un graduado social esto.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Nov 2021)

Pues igual no. Me han dicho por otro lado que sería hasta los 3 años de edad, por reciente jurisprudencia del Supremo. La cosa sería consultarlo con alguien que sepa.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Nov 2021)

Hilo impagable de los que hicieron grande burbuja. 

Super nuevo. Trabajadora de limpieza con contrato de 21h de lunes a sábado y los domingos que abren, que van a ser todos, dos horas.
Entiendo que tiene que librar 4 días cada 28, pero en días de 3.5h ¿la descontarán la 1.5h?

El mes que viene ya no irá los domingos y de lunes a sábado solo 1.5h.

¿Como cuenta un trabajo de tan pocas horas a efecto de cálculo de dias para cobrar en un futuro el paro?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Nov 2021)

Hay que mirar el convenio para ver cómo se regula la jornada y descansos.

Hace algunos años que cambió el método de cálculo de desempleo para tiempo parcial, tras una sentencia europea que calificaba el sistema anterior como discriminatorio.


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2021)

Llevo trabajando en un cliente mediante una subcontrata. Ahora el cliente va a rescindir el contrato con la subcontrata y me va a contratar a mi directamente como freelance.

Mi contrato con la subcontrata es el siguiente, del contrato literalmente;

Tipo: Obra y servicio determinado

La duración del presente contrato se extenderá de la fecha "tal" hasta "final obra y servicio determinado"

"El contrato de duración determinada se celebrará para: La realización de obra y servicio, para blablabla en el cliente blabla, teniendo dicha obra autonomía y sustantividad propia dentro de la actividad de la empresa"

"Al finalizar el contrato el trabajador tendrá derecho a recibir una indemnización de 8 dias blablabla..."

¿Tendré derecho a paro para poder capitalizar mi nuevo trabajo en modo autónomo? ¿Qué opciones debo tener en cuenta en todo este proceso para no dejar cabo sueltos? Los plazos y el proceso, cuando hago qué y en qué orden, etc .

Muchas gracias por sus opiniones para alguien que está perdido en este asunto.

Como dato añadido levo trabajando más de 20 años por cuenta ajena


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Nov 2021)

¿Cuanto llevas con ese contrato? Porque lo de 8 días/año era para contratos firmados antes de 2012 y luego fue subiendo paulatinamente.

Lo que ha de pasar ahora es que te den por finalizado el contrato y te indemnicen por fin del mismo, o te hagan ofrezcan ser fijo en la empresa, o bien el convenio fuerce la subrogación pero este caso parece que no se da porque la contrata no va a cambiar de subcontrata.

Para cobrar el paro se requiere que tu empresa te dé de baja por fin-contrato, te finiquite y envíe el certificado de empresa al SEPE con ese código de baja.

Para capitalizar el paro te informarán en la oficina de empleo mejor, pero aquí tienes algo de info.






Quiero trabajar por cuenta propia | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es





Infórmate bien, digo:

_Capitalizar el paro: Desarrollar una actividad como personas trabajadoras autónomas. No se incluirán en este caso quienes se den de alta como trabajadores/as autónomos/as económicamente dependientes, firmando un contrato con una empresa con la que hubieran mantenido una relación contractual inmediatamente anterior a la situación legal de desempleo o que pertenezca al mismo grupo empresarial de aquella._






He encontrado trabajo como autónomo o autónoma | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es


----------



## urano (24 Nov 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> ¿Cuanto llevas con ese contrato? Porque lo de 8 días/año era para contratos firmados antes de 2012 y luego fue subiendo paulatinamente.
> 
> Lo que ha de pasar ahora es que te den por finalizado el contrato y te indemnicen por fin del mismo, o te hagan ofrezcan ser fijo en la empresa, o bien el convenio fuerce la subrogación pero este caso parece que no se da porque la contrata no va a cambiar de subcontrata.
> 
> ...



Hola, gracias por responder, desde febrero del 2010. La contrata y la subcontrata no son del mismo grupo empresarial...y yo con la contrata no tengo ninguna relación contractual.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Hola, gracias por responder, desde febrero del 2010. La contrata y la subcontrata no son del mismo grupo empresarial...y yo con la contrata no tengo ninguna relación contractual.



8 días por año. Que te liquiden todo lo que corresponda y consulta al SEPE sobre capitalización de paro si hay inversión, o en ayudas al pago de autónomos.

No estoy diciendo eso, digo que en determinados convenios (limpieza, seguridad....) está regulado que cuando sale una empresa y entra otra, la nueva se ha de subrogar con los trabajadores que estaban en la contrata. Los trabajadores tienen relación laboral con su empresa, no con el cliente.


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> 8 días por año. Que te liquiden todo lo que corresponda y consulta al SEPE sobre capitalización de paro si hay inversión, o en ayudas al pago de autónomos.
> 
> No estoy diciendo eso, digo que en determinados convenios (limpieza, seguridad....) está regulado que cuando sale una empresa y entra otra, la nueva se ha de subrogar con los trabajadores que estaban en la contrata. Los trabajadores tienen relación laboral con su empresa, no con el cliente.



Gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Nov 2021)

Otra cosa según me han comentado, el precio día de la indemnización sería el salario anual actual /365.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (25 Nov 2021)

Buenas, y gracias por el hilo. ¿Cómo se fuerza un despido improcedente en hostelería? Que no sea disciplinario, vaya. Gracias.


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Otra cosa según me han comentado, el precio día de la indemnización sería el salario anual actual /365.



Gracias...algo más a tener en cuenta para que no se me escape la indemnización por despido y la capitalización de los 24 mil euros?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Gracias...algo más a tener en cuenta para que no se me escape la indemnización por despido y la capitalización de los 24 mil euros?




No es despido, es fin de contrato. Salvo que entiendas que eres fijo y demandes por despido, considerando entonces que podrías llegar a 45 días por año 2010-2012 y 33 días por año 2012-2021 (indemnización reforma laboral) si el juez estimara despido improcedente. Te lo tendría que asesorar un graduado social o un laboralista.

Para el resto, lo principal es obtener la prestación y lo que te digan en el SEPE.


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No es despido, es fin de contrato. Salvo que entiendas que eres fijo y demandes por despido, considerando entonces que podrías llegar a 45 días por año 2010-2012 y 33 días por año 2012-2021 (indemnización reforma laboral) si el juez estimara despido improcedente. Te lo tendría que asesorar un graduado social o un laboralista.
> 
> Para el resto, lo principal es obtener la prestación y lo que te digan en el SEPE.



Entonces la indemnización por fin de contrato cuánto sería? Y a que te refieres con "lo principal es obtener la prestación..."

De todas formas..., cuando me llamen desde la subcontrata(mi empresa) para comunicarme que la contrata ha rescindido el contrato...cómo debo actuar?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Entonces la indemnización por fin de contrato cuánto sería? Y a que te refieres con "lo principal es obtener la prestación..."
> 
> De todas formas..., cuando me llamen desde la subcontrata(mi empresa) para comunicarme que la contrata ha rescindido el contrato...cómo debo actuar?



Indemnización fin de contrato, ya comentada, 8 días/año. Que sea concedida la prestación es paso necesario para acceder a posibles beneficios de capitalización o subvención de cuotas de autónomo: si no hay prestación no hay nada que capitalizar, digo.

Cuando te llamen imagino que te presentarán el finiquito a firmar, no sé, cosas normales cuando hay un fin de contrato. No te puedo decir más.


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Indemnización fin de contrato, ya comentada, 8 días/año. Que sea concedida la prestación es paso necesario para acceder a posibles beneficios de capitalización o subvención de cuotas de autónomo: si no hay prestación no hay nada que capitalizar, digo.
> 
> Cuando te llamen imagino que te presentarán el finiquito a firmar, no sé, cosas normales cuando hay un fin de contrato. No te puedo decir más.



Y entiendo que me aconsejas no firmar nada antes de acudir a un abogado laboralista, correcto?

Y cuando dices..."que sea concedida la prestación..." ...quieres decir que hay posibilidades que NO me la concedan después de llevar cotizando nada menos que 22 años?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Nov 2021)

No es necesario acudir a abogado para recibir un fin de contrato, pero si hay dudas en las cantidades basta con firmar y poner "no conforme" en el finiquito porque se puede reclamar después: por despido en plazo de 20 días hábiles; por reclamación de cantidades adeudadas en los siguientes 12 meses.

Una finalización de contrato temporal o un despido son causas legales de desempleo que dan derecho a prestación. Creo que me expreso bien cuando digo "concedida..." porque es la prestación lo que se capitaliza, y es paso previo.

Hasta aquí llegaron mis conocimientos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Dic 2021)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Me han reconocido 4 meses de paro, en concreto desde el 29/11/2021 al 28/03/2022.

Ya se que hasta el 10 de Enero no veo un duro. Lo que me rompe los esquemas es que creo que el 10 de Enero solo me van a pagar 1 o 2 días de mierda. Y que me tendré que esperar al 10 de febrero para cobrar la cuantía completa. ¿Es correcto?

Dos meses y diez dias de espera para cobrar el puto paro....

Datos completos:

Fecha suspensión / extinción en la empresa: 26/11/2021

Periodo reconocido: del 29/11/2021 al 28/03/2022

Fecha de inicio del pago: 10/01/2022

Resolución de aprobación de la prestación: 2 de diciembre


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Dic 2021)

Estoy dejando mi coche aparcado en el aparcamiento de la empresa y estoy encontrandome desperfectos al volver a casa. No se quien es aunque lo intuyo. Como puedo proceder?


----------



## atika (13 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estoy dejando mi coche aparcado en el aparcamiento de la empresa y estoy encontrandome desperfectos al volver a casa. No se quien es aunque lo intuyo. Como puedo proceder?



Denuncia a la policía, y si hay cámaras que pidan las grabaciones. Es penal, no laboral.
Un saludo


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Dic 2021)

atika dijo:


> Denuncia a la policía, y si hay cámaras que pidan las grabaciones. Es penal, no laboral.
> Un saludo



No hay camaras salvo que yo la ponga oculta en algun sitio o dentro del coche.

Tengo entendido que hacer lo de las camaras es ilegal por tema de proteccion de datos. 

La justicia me parece un chiste


----------



## atika (15 Dic 2021)

Usa un investigador privado, y cuando sepas quién es, como la justicia es un chiste, prueba a partirle las piernas y a lo mejor se le quitan las ganas de volver a hacerlo.


----------



## Timador (19 Dic 2021)

Me preguntaba si en una ETT si tiene un contrato hasta finde obra : ¿ Te pueden tirar cuando ellos quieran sin avisar? el tema de la ropa que no me han dado ni botas ni nada, se como funciona el contrato que trabajas por hora y tienes todo dentro ( pagas extras, vacaciones...)


----------



## Zawer74 (1 Ene 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Me han reconocido 4 meses de paro, en concreto desde el 29/11/2021 al 28/03/2022.
> 
> ...



No .
En enero te pagarán dos días de noviembre más treinta días de diciembre


----------



## grga (22 Feb 2022)

Hola buenas tardes, gracias de nuevo por este consultorio.
Tengo un amigo que ha sido camionero y la empresa le ha despedido hace 3 meses. La duda que tengo es que por un lado tiene derecho a dos años de desempleo y por el otro cuando lleve los 6 meses en el paro cumple los requisitos para la jubilación anticipada forzada. Mi duda es la siguiente. Cuando lleve 6 meses cobrando el paro actuara el SEPE de oficio y lo jubilara o puede disfrutar tranquilamente del año y medio de desempleo que le quedara y luego jubilarse anticipadamente. Es decir la jubilización anticipada forzosa es realmente que te obliga el SEPE o la tiene que solicitar la persona. Es importante porque el tiene posibilidad de darse de alta por unos meses y volver a cobrar el desempleo después, de tal manera que agote los dos años a los que tiene derecho y si se jubilara ahora le iban a descontar mas de un 22% de pensión.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Feb 2022)

Leído por ahí que con la reforma del 2019 ya no obligan a jubilarse anticipadamente.


----------



## Funciovago (23 Feb 2022)

¿Hay límite de horas al año?, tengo entendido que si pero luego hay muchos sectores que meten muchísimas horas a la semana y no se las recompensan con tiempo de descanso (pagando todas las horas y quedando reflejado en las nóminas).


----------



## Dexmond (26 Feb 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Hay límite de horas al año?, tengo entendido que si pero luego hay muchos sectores que meten muchísimas horas a la semana y no se las recompensan con tiempo de descanso (pagando todas las horas y quedando reflejado en las nóminas).



Te refieres a extras?

El estatuto marca el límite en 80 anuales.

En mi empresa hay gente que hace 80 horas extras mensuales...

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Funciovago (26 Feb 2022)

Dexmond dijo:


> Te refieres a extras?
> 
> El estatuto marca el límite en 80 anuales.
> 
> ...



Totales y extra, ¿ cuando se pasa esas 80 que pasaria se se denuncia y el trabajador ha firmado consentimiento?


----------



## urano (27 Feb 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No es necesario acudir a abogado para recibir un fin de contrato, pero si hay dudas en las cantidades basta con firmar y poner "no conforme" en el finiquito porque se puede reclamar después: por despido en plazo de 20 días hábiles; por reclamación de cantidades adeudadas en los siguientes 12 meses.
> 
> Una finalización de contrato temporal o un despido son causas legales de desempleo que dan derecho a prestación. Creo que me expreso bien cuando digo "concedida..." porque es la prestación lo que se capitaliza, y es paso previo.
> 
> Hasta aquí llegaron mis conocimientos.




Muchas gracias ...otra posibilidad ...si por diferentes causas que no vienen al caso, al final ME VOY YO para ponerme de autónomo...que pasa con paro? Se guardan 6 años? Antes de esos 6 años tendría que contratarme otra empresa dejando de ser autonomo?
No quiero perder esos 24mil euros de los más de 20 cotizados por cuenta ajena ...

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Feb 2022)

urano dijo:


> Muchas gracias ...otra posibilidad ...si por diferentes causas que no vienen al caso, al final ME VOY YO para ponerme de autónomo...que pasa con paro? Se guardan 6 años? Antes de esos 6 años tendría que contratarme otra empresa dejando de ser autonomo?
> No quiero perder esos 24mil euros de los más de 20 cotizados por cuenta ajena ...
> 
> Gracias de nuevo



La baja voluntaria sin más no da derecho a cobrar paro. En tal caso tendría que haber una causa justa de rescisión laboral por parte del trabajador:

Una modificación sustancial (horario, jornada, trabajo a turnos, etc) sin seguir el procedimiento y que menoscabe su dignidad. 
Retrasos continuados en el pago del salario, o no pagarlo.
Traslado del centro de trabajo.


----------



## urano (28 Feb 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> La baja voluntaria sin más no da derecho a cobrar paro. En tal caso tendría que haber una causa justa de rescisión laboral por parte del trabajador:
> 
> Una modificación sustancial (horario, jornada, trabajo a turnos, etc) sin seguir el procedimiento y que menoscabe su dignidad.
> Retrasos continuados en el pago del salario, o no pagarlo.
> Traslado del centro de trabajo.



Gracias por la respuesta, igual no me has entendido bien. Lo que me comenta ya lo sé.

Lo que pregunto es si esos 24mil euros que he generado los pierdo definitivamente o no.

Gracias


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Feb 2022)

urano dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, igual no me has entendido bien. Lo que me comenta ya lo sé.
> 
> Lo que pregunto es si esos 24mil euros que he generado los pierdo definitivamente o no.
> 
> Gracias



No es un fondo de tu propiedad que esté ahí fijo para siempre. 

Si el día de mañana vuelves a trabajar y después pasas a tener paro, te miran las cotizaciones de los últimos 6 años desde la nueva fecha de desempleo. Osea, si por ejemplo ahora estás fuera 6 meses por una baja voluntaria y luego vuelves a trabajar en otra empresa, y después generas una prestación, entonces tendrías un agujero de 6 meses en la cotización, 5,5 años cotizados de los últimos 6: unos 22 meses de paro más o menos... y así sucesivamente.


Días de cotizaciónDías de prestaciónde 360 a 539120de 540 a 719180de 720 a 899240de 900 a 1079300de 1080 a 1259360de 1260 a 1439420de 1440 a 1619480de 1620 a 1799540de 1800 a 1979600de 1980 a 2159660desde 2160720


----------



## urano (28 Feb 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No es un fondo de tu propiedad que esté ahí fijo para siempre.
> 
> Si el día de mañana vuelves a trabajar y después pasas a tener paro, te miran las cotizaciones de los últimos 6 años desde la nueva fecha de desempleo. Osea, si por ejemplo ahora estás fuera 6 meses por una baja voluntaria y luego vuelves a trabajar en otra empresa, y después generas una prestación, entonces tendrías un agujero de 6 meses en la cotización, 5,5 años cotizados de los últimos 6: unos 22 meses de paro más o menos... y así sucesivamente.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu tiempo.

Es decir...que desde el momento que me ponga de autónomo se me empieza a descontar el tiempo de paro.

Y otra cosa aprovechando su amabilidad.

Existe alguna figura contractual por cuenta ajena equivalente a ún freelance?

Es decir, para que pueda seguir manteniendo el paro pero que por parte de la empresa me pueda echar sin ningún tipo de contraprestación....


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Feb 2022)

Lo suyo es acceder a la prestación y luego de autónomo ya hay determinadas opciones que da el Sepe. Está en su página:






He encontrado trabajo como autónomo o autónoma | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es


----------



## Avulense64 (8 Mar 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> 8 días por año. Que te liquiden todo lo que corresponda y consulta al SEPE sobre capitalización de paro si hay inversión, o en ayudas al pago de autónomos.
> 
> No estoy diciendo eso, digo que en determinados convenios (limpieza, seguridad....) está regulado que cuando sale una empresa y entra otra, la nueva se ha de subrogar con los trabajadores que estaban en la contrata. Los trabajadores tienen relación laboral con su empresa, no con el cliente.



Las indemnizaciones por fin de contrato son de 12 días por año, lleva ya años siendo así.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Mar 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Las indemnizaciones por fin de contrato son de 12 días por año, lleva ya años siendo así.



Mejor repasa mensajes anteriores y verás que tiene un contrato de cuando eran 8.


----------



## Avulense64 (8 Mar 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Mejor repasa mensajes anteriores y verás que tiene un contrato de cuando eran 8.



Eso creo que no va así. Puedes tener un contrato temporal de hace años (y ya tienen que ser años porque los 12 días lleva unos cuantos ya instaurado) pero la indemnización ha ido aumentando de forma progresiva, hasta los 12 actuales, así que si el contrato finaliza este año, la indemnización son 12 días por año, da igual cuando empezara el contrato. Lo importante es cuando termina. Y si no es así a mi hijo le pagaron de más, no está mal


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Mar 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Eso creo que no va así. Puedes tener un contrato temporal de hace años (y ya tienen que ser años porque los 12 días lleva unos cuantos ya instaurado) pero la indemnización ha ido aumentando de forma progresiva, hasta los 12 actuales, así que si el contrato finaliza este año, la indemnización son 12 días por año, da igual cuando empezara el contrato. Lo importante es cuando termina. Y si no es así a mi hijo le pagaron de más, no está mal



Pues no. Por simple seguridad jurídica.

- Fecha de celebración del contrato. Hasta 31/12/2011: 8 días de salario por año de servicio.
- Fecha de celebración del contrato. Entre el 01/01/2012 y el 31/12/2012: 9 días de salario por año de servicio.
- Fecha de celebración del contrato. Entre el 01/01/2013 y el 31/12/2013: 10 días de salario por año de servicio.
- Fecha de celebración del contrato. Entre el 01/01/2014 y el 31/12/2014: 11 días de salario por año de servicio.
- A partir del 01/01/2015: 12 días de salario por año de servicio.


----------



## Tonimn (29 Mar 2022)

Yo tengo una duda.

Soy autónomo y estoy de baja médica por mi discapacidad, que es de más del 65%. He cumplido el año de bajas acumuladas durante toda mi vida y me va a evaluar un tribunal médico.

Tengo muchos informes médicos. Mi problema es que no puedo trabajar meses de manera continuada y necesito periodos de baja.

No es que no pueda trabajar, ni necesite ni baja ni alta 6 meses. Pero parece que en ese tribunal lo único que me van a valorar es si me renuevan la baja 6 meses más o me dan el alta y durante 6 meses no podré pedir la baja a mi doctora de cabecera. ¿Qué sucede en casos como el mío? ¿qué se recomienda? ¿cuánto suelen tardar en llamar?


----------



## ianpocks (4 Abr 2022)

Se puede pedir Excedencia para irte a una empresa de la competencia¿? Y si es así lo ha de hacer un abogado o uno puede hacer una escritura y mandárselo?

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElCalvo (5 Abr 2022)

JMaiden dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una duda a ver si me podéis echar un cable.
> 
> Llevo de baja 1 año por un problema médico que me impide trabajar. Tiene solución, pero aún parece que me queda un tiempo hasta poder reincorporarme con normalidad según los médicos. El tema es que en el INSS me dan el alta (les da igual que no pueda trabajar), así que me veo pidiendo la baja voluntaria, con lo que no solo perdería el trabajo, sino también el derecho a paro (que obviamente me gustaría conservar ya que de momento no voy a poder trabajar).
> 
> ¿Qué opciones tengo?



¿Estás de baja por accidente de trabajo o enfermedad profesional o es por contingencias comunes?


----------



## ElCalvo (5 Abr 2022)

JMaiden dijo:


> Contingencias comunes



Entonces es jodido, porque la reclamación no te exime de incorporarte al trabajo. En los otros casos si.
Yo te recomiendo lo siguiente:

Prepara todos tus informes médicos para la fecha del alta y busca abogado YA. Hay un procedimiento exprés para reclamar contra el alta automática pasado un año de baja, pero te obligará a acudir al trabajo mientras se resuelve. Lo adecuado es que tu abogado pida la suspensión cautelar del alta.
Adicionalmente, seguramente tenías vacaciones pendientes de disfrutar cuando caíste de baja. Reclámalas.
No puedo decir mucho más.
Suerte!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Abr 2022)

Es un tema para buscar abogado rápidamente porque acabará en un contencioso seguramente.


*Impugnación alta médica de bajas superiores a 12 meses.*
_
a) El trabajador dispone de 4 días hábiles desde la notificación del alta médica.

b) Ha de* presentarse escrito de disconformidad de alta médica en cualquier oficina del INSS* (el modelo de disconformidad se concede en el INSS). En dicha disconformidad ha de alegarse los motivos por los que considera que su alta médica no está bien concedida, por operación pendiente, por revisión médica cercana… etc.

Durante la tramitación de la disconformidad, la situación de incapacidad temporal o baja médica se entiende prorrogada hasta que se resuelva.

c) Una vez presentada la disconformidad, se da traslado de la misma al Servicio Público de Salud (SPS) y pueden suceder dos cosas:

*1. Si el SPS considera que el trabajador debe continuar de baja*, dispone de un plazo de 7 días para proponer al INSS que reconsidere el alta médica.

Una vez que el INSS recibe la propuesta del SPS, dispone de 7 días naturales para pronunciarse expresamente, y pueden suceder dos cosas:_

_Confirmar el alta médica._
_Declarar la prórroga de la situación de incapacidad temporal o baja médica del trabajador._
_*2. Si el SPS considera que el trabajador es apto para trabajar*, se pronunciará en 11 días confirmando el alta médica, si no se pronunciara en ese plazo, la disconformidad se entiende desestimada por Silencio Administrativo.

d) En caso de confirmarse nuevamente el alta médica, se disponen de 20 días hábiles desde la notificación del alta, o, desde que se cumpla el Silencio Administrativo, para interponer demanda.
En los casos de altas médicas en los procesos de más de 365 días de duración, y, siempre que las patologías que padezca el trabajador sean crónicas, lo más conveniente es *iniciar un procedimiento de Incapacidad Permanente*.

Para ello debe acudir a cualquier oficina del INSS, y rellenar la SOLICITUD DE INCAPACIDAD PERMANENTE (modelo que le darán en el INSS). Si esta fuera rechazada, también podría recurrir la resolución de Incapacidad Permanente._


----------



## ElCalvo (5 Abr 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Es un tema para buscar abogado rápidamente porque acabará en un contencioso seguramente.
> 
> 
> *Impugnación alta médica de bajas superiores a 12 meses.*
> ...



A eso me refería. Que el compañero se vaya preparando porque tiene poco tiempo.


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Abr 2022)

atika dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> IMPORTANTE DESDE EL 02/11/2020 NO PUEDO COMPROMETERME A RESPONDER A LAS CONSULTAS. RAZONES EN LA PD7.
> 
> ...



Soy empleado publico NO funcionario.

En que regimen de la seguridad social me encuentro?

Y los funcionarios en que regimen estarian?


----------



## Hombredepaja (9 Abr 2022)

ianpocks dijo:


> Se puede pedir Excedencia para irte a una empresa de la competencia¿? Y si es así lo ha de hacer un abogado o uno puede hacer una escritura y mandárselo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk



Dependerá de lo que diga tu convenio.


----------



## atika (12 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Soy empleado publico NO funcionario.
> 
> En que regimen de la seguridad social me encuentro? En el regimen general de la seguridaad social.
> 
> Y los funcionarios en que regimen estarian? Funcionarios ¿Régimen Especial de la Seguridad Social o Régimen General de la Seguridad Social?


----------



## el ejpertoc (18 Abr 2022)

ITALIA ES EL PRIMER PAÍS DONDE SE HA IMPLANTADO EL CARNÉ DE CRÉDITO SOCIAL IDEADO POR EL PARTIDO COMUNISTA CHINO


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Abr 2022)

@atika soy electrico en una empresa mas de 10 años

Recientemente he empezado a tomar antidepresivos y no se si debo informar al gabinete sanitario de la empresa de este hecho.

En mi ultima revision me lo preguntaron (dije que no porque entonces no tomaba nada).
Me jode porque ademas al preguntarlo en el sindicato ya se enterarian todos


----------



## XXavier (27 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> @atika soy electrico en una empresa mas de 10 años
> 
> Recientemente he empezado a tomar antidepresivos y no se si debo informar al gabinete sanitario de la empresa de este hecho.
> 
> ...



Jamás hay que decir que se toman medicamentos de ningún tipo. Esa revelación solo te puede causar perjuicios.

Por poner un caso, muchos antidepresivos incapacitan para manejar máquinas, y esa incapacitación puede ser motivo de despido objetivo por incapacidad sobrevenida. La empresa no tendría que probar nada, porque tú lo habrías revelado...


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Abr 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Jamás hay que decir que se toman medicamentos de ningún tipo. Esa revelación solo te puede causar perjuicios.
> 
> Por poner un caso, muchos antidepresivos incapacitan para manejar máquinas, y esa incapacitación puede ser motivo de despido objetivo por incapacidad sobrevenida. La empresa no tendría que probar nada, porque tú lo habrías revelado...



A ver soy fijo y trabajo para empresa publica.

No creo que me echaran. Lo malo esque alomejor me incapacitan o algo asi y luego no se que harian conmigo.

Por otro lado si tengo un accidente y ven las drogas en mi analitica se me pudde caer el pelo


----------



## atika (28 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> @atika soy electrico en una empresa mas de 10 años
> 
> Recientemente he empezado a tomar antidepresivos y no se si debo informar al gabinete sanitario de la empresa de este hecho.
> 
> ...



Ni se te ocurra salvo que creas que ese medicamento pueda afectar a tu salud en el trabajo: EJ: Que produzca vertigos y tengas que trabajar en altura, o somnolencia conduciendo.
Cuanto menos sepa la empresa de tí mejor.


----------



## T-34 (3 May 2022)

Buenas, queria consultar una cosa, en Marzo me operaron y estuve de baja, la empresa tiene que complementarme hasta el 100% a partir del tercer dia de baja hasta un maximo de 12 meses. Pues bueno tengo dos dudas:

1) El mes de marzo el mes tenia 31 dias, asi que lo que hizo la empresa fue: trabajados 20 dias + los 3 primeros dias de baja + 8 dias de baja = 31 dias, pero como la empresa hace nominas de 30 dias, pues decide que yo he trabajado 19 dias, con lo que me queda un dia trabajado sin cobrar. Esto esta bien?

2) En abril no me han pagado el 100% del salario, cuando por convenio me corresponde que me lo complementen hasta el 100%, me faltan 50 pavos para lo que seria mi nomina normal, aqui me he perdido algo?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 May 2022)

T-34 dijo:


> Buenas, queria consultar una cosa, en Marzo me operaron y estuve de baja, la empresa tiene que complementarme hasta el 100% a partir del tercer dia de baja hasta un maximo de 12 meses. Pues bueno tengo dos dudas:
> 
> 1) El mes de marzo el mes tenia 31 dias, asi que lo que hizo la empresa fue: trabajados 20 dias + los 3 primeros dias de baja + 8 dias de baja = 31 dias, pero como la empresa hace nominas de 30 dias, pues decide que yo he trabajado 19 dias, con lo que me queda un dia trabajado sin cobrar. Esto esta bien?
> 
> 2) En abril no me han pagado el 100% del salario, cuando por convenio me corresponde que me lo complementen hasta el 100%, me faltan 50 pavos para lo que seria mi nomina normal, aqui me he perdido algo?



1) Lo hacen muchas empresas, pero está mal. En estos supuestos se deberá *calcular el salario día* dividiendo el salario anual entre 12 y la cantidad resultante entre 31 días, cantidad que se deberá multiplicar por el número de días trabajados en dichos meses con baja.

2) Al salario o a la base... también habría que ver el convenio qué dice exactamente, si cobras dietas o pluses extrasalariales....


----------



## T-34 (4 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> 1) Lo hacen muchas empresas, pero está mal. En estos supuestos se deberá *calcular el salario día* dividiendo el salario anual entre 12 y la cantidad resultante entre 31 días, cantidad que se deberá multiplicar por el número de días trabajados en dichos meses con baja.
> 
> 2) Al salario o a la base... también habría que ver el convenio qué dice exactamente, si cobras dietas o pluses extrasalariales....



El convenio dice: Las empresas afectadas por este Convenio, desde el quito dia de la correspondiente baja, inclusive, en enfermedad de mas de treinta dias, complementaran las prestaciones por incapacidad temporal, hasta el 100 por 100 del salario durante un plazo maximo de doce meses, a partir de la baja. 

Y no, no cobro dietas ni pluses a parte del plus de transporte del convenio y de una antiguedad. Y ahi estan, que ni me pagan lo del mes pasado, erre que erre que no tengo razon, y en el segundo punto, que la nomina la hace una asesoria y esta bien, no se que hacer vaya.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 May 2022)

T-34 dijo:


> El convenio dice: Las empresas afectadas por este Convenio, desde el quito dia de la correspondiente baja, inclusive, en enfermedad de mas de treinta dias, complementaran las prestaciones por incapacidad temporal, hasta el 100 por 100 del salario durante un plazo maximo de doce meses, a partir de la baja.
> 
> Y no, no cobro dietas ni pluses a parte del plus de transporte del convenio y de una antiguedad. Y ahi estan, que ni me pagan lo del mes pasado, erre que erre que no tengo razon, y en el segundo punto, que la nomina la hace una asesoria y esta bien, no se que hacer vaya.



Según me comenta quien sabe, el plus de transporte no es salarial, sino extrasalarial.


----------



## T-34 (5 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Según me comenta quien sabe, el plus de transporte no es salarial, sino extrasalarial.



Voy a comprobar la diferencia a ver si coincide


----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)

Ando rayado dándole vueltas al tema de la parte proporcional de las pagas extras en el finiquito.

Por lo que he visto en varias webs, muchas lo calculan como la suma del tiempo transcurrido desde julio y desde diciembre, así para el sueldo medio de un forero 60k, a principios de mayo tendría acumulado

60k/14 = 4286
4286*(10+5)/12=5357€

El caso es que a efectos de facilidad de cálculo, había pensado en comenzar a contar en diciembre para la de julio, y viceversa, de forma que en estos momentos sólo contamos desde diciembre

4286*5/6= 3571€

Se supone que se puede hacer de ambas formas









Las pagas extra en el finiquito | Laboral 2022 | Loentiendo


Cómo se calculan las pagas extras que hay que incluir en el finiquito cuando se liquida la relación laboral. Los derechos del trabajador en su finiquito



loentiendo.com





Y ahí me he dado cuenta de la enorme diferencia, si no te despiden da igual, lo cuentes como lo cuentes cobras lo mismo, pero si te despiden hay mucha diferencia.

2*(4286*6/6) =(4286*(12+12)/12)

La duda que tengo es si las empresas pueden escoger la fórmula que quieran y si se refleja en la nómina qué opción han elegido. Lo que te hayan pagado en las primeras extras tras haber entrado en la empresa, es clave, si entras en marzo en julio está claro que cobras la parte proporcional, pero en diciembre podrías cobrar la paga extra al completo, o 3/4 de la paga.

¿Es así?¿Cómo se puede saber viendo una nómina si aplican la paga extra semestral o anual? La única forma que se me ocurre es viendo lo que has cobrado en tus primeras extras, lo que me parece muy goloso para intentar engañar al trabajador.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 May 2022)

Las pagas son semestrales o anuales según diga el convenio. Si no dice nada, anuales.


----------



## Robledillo (14 May 2022)

Hola, gracias por el hilo,

Que alternativas hay cuando la empresa no cumple el convenio laboral? 
En mi caso, no están pagando los días festivos.
He redactado una denuncia a la inspección de trabajo, el lunes voy a presentarla, pero que efectividad tiene? 
Sin meterte por vía judicial, que más se puede hacer? Defensor de pueblo?

Gracias


----------



## Mark_ (16 May 2022)

Me he encontrado con una situación un tanto surrealista en la empresa en la que acabo de empezar a trabajar.

El otro día le comenté a mi jefe que tenía una boda de un primo hermano un viernes por la tarde y necesitaba al menos la tarde libre (tengo turno partido), para poder ir.
Mi sorpresa vino cuando me dijo que seguramente RR.HH me denegase el permiso, a lo que me quedé .

Le comenté que si hacía falta se me descontasen dichas horas del salario, o de recuperarlas otro día, e igualmente me dijo que iba a ser muy difícil dado que mi contrato es por internidad para sustituir a los trabajadores que están de vacaciones.

Me he leído el convenio de pe a pa y no he visto ni rastro de permisos por asuntos propios, por lo que esa opción la descarto, salvo que alguien me diga lo contrario.

Mi duda es, ¿si finalmente me deniegan el permiso puedo cogerme ese día como de vacaciones de manera unilateral y luego me lo descuenten de finiquito?

Para entonces ya habré estado 2 meses en la empresa y por tanto habré generado, si no estoy equivocado, 5 días de vacaciones (a 2.5 días por mes trabajado).

En el caso de que tampoco pudiera cogerme ese día de vacaciones, ¿habría alguna otra forma de hacerlo?

Menuda empresa de negreros en la que he caído. Si lo sé no hecho ni el CV, pero ahora si me largo me quedo sin derecho a paro.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 May 2022)

Si ese día por ejemplo haces absentismo no justificado te sancionarían según diga el convenio.


----------



## Topongo (17 May 2022)

Una consulta, mi mujer tiene estipuladas x horas anuales en el convenio y la vacaciones la empresa las establece como 30 dias naturales, después de eso no les permite coger más festivos ni días , ni nada, con lo cual al cabo del año siempre hacen x+80 horas aprox.

Entiendo que esto no es legal, lo han comentado pero como que se hacen los suecos, como se debería afrontar el tema?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 May 2022)

Pues con inspección de trabajo, y además podría reclamar del último año el pago de esas 80 horas como extras, imagino.


----------



## Topongo (19 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pues con inspección de trabajo, y además podría reclamar del último año el pago de esas 80 horas como extras, imagino.



Pero sigue currando ahí , esto es, hay forma de hacer entrar en razón al jefe y dueño o básicamente es un a joderse?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 May 2022)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero sigue currando ahí , esto es, hay forma de hacer entrar en razón al jefe y dueño o básicamente es un a joderse?



A inspección de trabajo, creo que la empresa debe llevar un registro de jornada de cada trabajador.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 May 2022)

Pues depende del caso específico y sus circunstancias, ejemplos según los tribunales sí/no: Cambio del horario laboral: ¿Cuándo se produce una modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo? - Key Iberboard


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 May 2022)

Ya sabemos que es una modificación sustancial, lo que digo que es casuístico el perjuicio en una modificación, y por tanto el derecho de rescisión indemnizada. Mejor que consultes con un graduado social.
_
En los supuestos previstos en las letras a), b), c), d) y f) del apartado 1, si el trabajador resultase perjudicado por la modificación sustancial tendrá derecho a rescindir su contrato y percibir una indemnización de veinte días de salario por año de servicio prorrateándose por meses los periodos inferiores a un año y con un máximo de nueve meses. _


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (30 May 2022)

te pueden despedir de un trabajo estando en periodo de prueba por coger una baja debido a un accidente laboral ?


----------



## Tujaman (30 May 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> te pueden despedir de un trabajo estando en periodo de prueba por coger una baja debido a un accidente laboral ?



Un cese por no superación del periodo de prueba NO es un despido.
Tanto el trabajador como la empresa pueden llevarlo a cabo sin alegar ningún motivo ni dar preaviso.


----------



## Tackler (1 Jun 2022)

¿Cuánto te pueden quitar de sueldo estando de baja? Mi novia se operó los ojos y ya había sobrepasado los 4 días al año que podía estar de baja (creo que eran 4) y al operarse los ojos estuvo otros cuatro días y le quitaron 200 euros de un sueldo de 1200. Ni la mutua pagó nada ni la SS tampoco ¿Es normal? Simplemente de un sueldo de 1100 euros se quedó con 900


----------



## Galvani (12 Jun 2022)

Robledillo dijo:


> Hola, gracias por el hilo,
> 
> Que alternativas hay cuando la empresa no cumple el convenio laboral?
> En mi caso, no están pagando los días festivos.
> ...



Eso, inspección y abogado y denuncia. Pero te será más fácil largarte porque para conseguir lo tuyo te vas a gastar dinero y no les van a hacer nada o casi nada.

Lo del defensor del pueblo ni lo nombres, que es un puto parásito.


----------



## toofast (17 Jun 2022)

Buenas!

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar: hace unas semanas dejé voluntariamente la empresa en que estaba, el último día acordamos cierta cantidad de finiquito, pero no han llegado a pagármelo, se están haciendo los locos. Se que antes de denunciar habría que pasar por el acto de conciliación pero tengo un par de dudas:

-Yo estaba trabajando por teletrabajo y la oficina de mi ex-empresa está en otra comunidad; ¿estoy obligado a pedir el acto de conciliación allí, o puedo hacerlo en mi ciudad? ¿Y en caso de la posterior demanda?

-¿Veis más recomendable tirar de un abogado particular, de algún sindicato, o cómo plantearíais el proceso?

Gracias!


----------



## Galvani (19 Jun 2022)

toofast dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar: hace unas semanas dejé voluntariamente la empresa en que estaba, el último día acordamos cierta cantidad de finiquito, pero no han llegado a pagármelo, se están haciendo los locos. Se que antes de denunciar habría que pasar por el acto de conciliación pero tengo un par de dudas:
> 
> ...



Vete a un abogado ya. Tienes que hacer una reclamación de cantidades porque te fuiste tú. Creo que para eso no hay smac. Es una reclamación de cantidades pero no sé... Para eso no hace falta un gran abogado. Los de los sindicatos y sin estar afiliado no se... Pide precios y a laboralistas y te quedas con uno de los asequibles.


----------



## LostSouls (22 Jun 2022)

Buen hilo, gracias por vuestras aportaciones. A ver si alguien puede echar un cable o aconsejar.
Mi muguer lleva trabajando sin un solo día de vacaciones desde enero. Tiene un contrato de suplencia por baja a una trabajadora indefinida en un chiringuito público-privado de la sanidad catalana. 
El ambiente es un infierno charil, las condiciones una mierda porque aún pagando mensualmente vacaciones no disfrutadas y prorateo pagas le quedan 1500 por cumplir con unas responsabilidades como validar diagnósticos por pruebas de laboratorio. 
Como está amargadisima y la otra no vuelve, necesita días libres u horas para poder organizarnos con los hijos.
Si se va, se va sin paro. Por parte de la empresa solo hay malas caras y más amargamiento. 
Debería pedir baja por ansiedad y volver cuando esté mejor, o directamente llegar tarde, irse antes, trabajar menos...? No trabajar nada no es una opción pues afectaría al diagnóstico se gente que no tiene ninguna culpa de que el chiringuito sea un nido de vividores y ladrones. 
Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Jun 2022)

Que coja la baja por estrés.


----------



## hemorroide (22 Jun 2022)

En mi trabajo a los empleados les daban un beneficio social consistente en unos cheques intercambiables por menús o comidas, el problema es que hace unos 10 años los nuevos empleados dejaron de tener ese beneficio al incorporarse a la empresa, con lo que la situación actual es que hay empleados, los más veteranos, a los que les dan esos cheques, y a los demás nada de nada. Se ha reclamado a la empresa por eso, pero los responsables sindicales no han conseguido nada.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Jun 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> En mi trabajo a los empleados les daban un beneficio social consistente en unos cheques intercambiables por menús o comidas, el problema es que hace unos 10 años los nuevos empleados dejaron de tener ese beneficio al incorporarse a la empresa, con lo que la situación actual es que hay empleados, los más veteranos, a los que les dan esos cheques, y a los demás nada de nada. Se ha reclamado a la empresa por eso, pero los responsables sindicales no han conseguido nada.



Que yo sepa, si no va en el convenio no tiene porqué darlo a los nuevos.


----------



## GatoGris (11 Jul 2022)

Hola buenas. No sé si habrá salido este tema, no me suena.
Resulta que el 13 de junio vencía mi contrato (2° eventual consecutivo de 6 meses de duración).

Hoy es día 11 de julio y aún no he firmado mi contrato indefinido, me dijeron de palabra que me hacían indefinido y que pasarían por mi taller a que lo firmara (mis responsables están en otra provincia), pero llevamos un mes y nada. No estoy dado de baja en la SS, ya que en mi vida laboral no se refleja un cambio, pero no sé hasta qué punto es legar tenerme así (qué pasa si tengo un accidente, por ejemplo?).
¿Cuánto tiempo puede pasar trabajando sin firmar mi contrato?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 Jul 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> Hola buenas. No sé si habrá salido este tema, no me suena.
> Resulta que el 13 de junio vencía mi contrato (2° eventual consecutivo de 6 meses de duración).
> 
> Hoy es día 11 de julio y aún no he firmado mi contrato indefinido, me dijeron de palabra que me hacían indefinido y que pasarían por mi taller a que lo firmara (mis responsables están en otra provincia), pero llevamos un mes y nada. No estoy dado de baja en la SS, ya que en mi vida laboral no se refleja un cambio, pero no sé hasta qué punto es legar tenerme así (qué pasa si tengo un accidente, por ejemplo?).
> ...



Si en tu vida laboral sigues de alta estás indefinido. Que yo sepa los contratos indefinidos no tienen porqué ser escritos, pero puedes reclamarlo.


----------



## GatoGris (12 Jul 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Si en tu vida laboral sigues de alta estás indefinido. Que yo sepa los contratos indefinidos no tienen porqué ser escritos, pero puedes reclamarlo.



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cathar (12 Ago 2022)

¡Hola y gracias de antemano!

Tengo una cuestión a resolver, mas que nada es una aclaración.

Hace dos semanas que estoy de baja, el tema es una fractura del dedo pequeño en un pie.
El médico me visita, la enfermera me hace las curas y en el parte de baja, me indica que la duración prevista es 30 días.
El miércoles fui de nuevo al Centro de Salud y me retiran el vendaje. El médico no me visita, lo hace todo la enfermera. El dedo sigue hinchado y me duele (no una barbaridad, claro).
Hoy me llama la enfermera y le comento que la hinchazón sigue y esos dolores. Me indica que es normal (que me tome sin ningún problema paracetamol) y que ya podemos preparar el alta. 
Como yo hago esfuerzos de carga en el curro, le comento que lo dejemos a mitad de semana y me dice que ningún problema, que llame el martes.

Y en eso, que más tarde vuelvo a llamar al CAP y la charo que estaba de atención al cliente, mira mi expediente y me dice: Tienes hasta finales de mes, puedes esperar hasta esa fecha o llamar antes para incorporarte, eso es decisión tuya. ¿Cómo?

Todo es un cachondeo. aquí formulo mis dudas:

¿No debería visitarme el médico antes de decidir a darme el alta?

Hice la confirmación de baja el viernes pasado, entiendo que por lo poco que me queda de baja. Si el martes pido que me den el alta, pues ya estará...pero...lo que me ha dicho la charo también es un poco fuerte. No quiero estar de de baja por la cara, además de lo que me quitan, lo que quiero es que me visite el médico.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Galvani (13 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> ¡Hola y gracias de antemano!
> 
> Tengo una cuestión a resolver, mas que nada es una aclaración.
> 
> ...



Por lo poco que se; el alta la expide el médico. Ella te ha dicho eso porque no es quien para decir nada de tu alta o baja y a lo mejor el médico la encomienda que le quite a la gente de encima. Ella dirá lo que quiera; eso que te ha dicho es una Paquez. Es el típico "si quieres volver al trabajo tú verás" porque hay gente tan gilipollas que se da de alta ella sola por aparentar ser buen remero. Mi consejo es que antes de que acaben los 30 días pidas cita online con el médico y así la charo quedará fuera y le digas que eso te sigue doliendo. Pese a todo tiene que haber un parte de alta que tiene que expedir el médico. Ni caso a la charo.


----------



## Cathar (13 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Por lo poco que se; el alta la expide el médico. Ella te ha dicho eso porque no es quien para decir nada de tu alta o baja y a lo mejor el médico la encomienda que le quite a la gente de encima. Ella dirá lo que quiera; eso que te ha dicho es una Paquez. Es el típico "si quieres volver al trabajo tú verás" porque hay gente tan gilipollas que se da de alta ella sola por aparentar ser buen remero. Mi consejo es que antes de que acaben los 30 días pidas cita online con el médico y así la charo quedará fuera y le digas que eso te sigue doliendo. Pese a todo tiene que haber un parte de alta que tiene que expedir el médico. Ni caso a la charo.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Efectivamente, la charo enfermera y la charo recepcionista.... Y como el médico va de culo. Por eso me puso los 30 días. El martes le pido cita a él para que me visite directamente.


----------



## Galvani (13 Ago 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> Hola buenas. No sé si habrá salido este tema, no me suena.
> Resulta que el 13 de junio vencía mi contrato (2° eventual consecutivo de 6 meses de duración).
> 
> Hoy es día 11 de julio y aún no he firmado mi contrato indefinido, me dijeron de palabra que me hacían indefinido y que pasarían por mi taller a que lo firmara (mis responsables están en otra provincia), pero llevamos un mes y nada. No estoy dado de baja en la SS, ya que en mi vida laboral no se refleja un cambio, pero no sé hasta qué punto es legar tenerme así (qué pasa si tengo un accidente, por ejemplo?).
> ...



No sé como has acabado pero por lo que se, si cumple un contrato con duración y sigues trabajando y de alta en la SS pasas a ser indefinido automáticamente porque no hay un contrato firmado desupés de la fecha en la que te venció. Pero por supuesto que has de tener uno. Da la vara a RRHH y que te lo hagan desde esa fecha en la que te cumplió. Es muy raro eso que dices.


----------



## GatoGris (15 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No sé como has acabado pero por lo que se, si cumple un contrato con duración y sigues trabajando y de alta en la SS pasas a ser indefinido automáticamente porque no hay un contrato firmado desupés de la fecha en la que te venció. Pero por supuesto que has de tener uno. Da la vara a RRHH y que te lo hagan desde esa fecha en la que te cumplió. Es muy raro eso que dices.



Gracias!


----------



## six six six the number.. (16 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo una duda sobre los horarios cuando el puesto de trabajo no está fijo en un lugar determinado y concreto sino que es itinerante y si tu horario en contrato es, por ejemplo, de 9 a 5, hay una diferencia muy grande si te mandan a empezar la jornada a 10 kms de tu casa o a 70 kms, que los tiempos de desplazamiento cambian notablemente. ¿Qué se hace en esos casos, o qué dice la ley al respecto de esa situación? 

Y sobre las horas extras, ¿en qué momento se considera que empieza a contar una hora extra superado el tiempo de trabajo en contrato, desde el primer minuto, más tarde....?


----------



## Alfa555 (16 Ago 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda sobre los horarios cuando el puesto de trabajo no está fijo en un lugar determinado y concreto sino que es itinerante y si tu horario en contrato es, por ejemplo, de 9 a 5, hay una diferencia muy grande si te mandan a empezar la jornada a 10 kms de tu casa o a 70 kms, que los tiempos de desplazamiento cambian notablemente. ¿Qué se hace en esos casos, o qué dice la ley al respecto de esa situación?
> 
> Y sobre las horas extras, ¿en qué momento se considera que empieza a contar una hora extra superado el tiempo de trabajo en contrato, desde el primer minuto, más tarde....?



Si te despalzas con tu vehículo lo que procede es que te paguen el kilometraje desde la sede de la empresa o lugar que acuerdes con la empresa ,puede ser tu domicilio . 
Si te despalzas con vehículo de empresa entiendo que comienzas la jornada desde que te subes al coche . 

Pero ojo con esto ,podría ser que a ti te convenga más seguir así porque la jugada de la empresa si te pones perro es que te hagan ir a buscar el coche a la empresa todos los días y usar el tuyo para ir a la empresa .Esto ,en algunos casos puede resultar más perjudicial para el trabajador. 


Sobre el tema de las horas extras habría que mirar que convenio tienes y como se computa el tiempo de trabajo ,pero en principio horas extra son todas aquellas que superen tu jornada ordinaria. 


Saludos


----------



## six six six the number.. (16 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Si te despalzas con tu vehículo lo que procede es que te paguen el kilometraje desde la sede de la empresa o lugar que acuerdes con la empresa ,puede ser tu domicilio .
> Si te despalzas con vehículo de empresa entiendo que comienzas la jornada desde que te subes al coche .
> 
> Pero ojo con esto ,podría ser que a ti te convenga más seguir así porque la jugada de la empresa si te pones perro es que te hagan ir a buscar el coche a la empresa todos los días y usar el tuyo para ir a la empresa .Esto ,en algunos casos puede resultar más perjudicial para el trabajador.
> ...



El desplazamiento se realiza en transporte público ya que precisamente el trabajo consiste en llevar vehículos de un punto A a otro B distante y diferente con lo que no te sirve de nada llevar tu coche al punto A y luego tener que regresar desde el B a por él. Solo en algunos casos hay un retorno al punto de partida, pero son pocos casos, de ahí que haya que usar el transporte público principalmente para realizar el trabajo .

La empresa no tiene sede ni local en la provincia, sí pagan km si usas tu vehículo cuando procede y se puede utilizar, pero la duda es qué pasa cuando te piden que recojas un coche en tal sitio a primera hora y el desplazamiento lleva más tiempo de lo normal por distancia, mala comunicación, etc. Y estamos en la misma si quieren que entregues el coche a última hora de tu jornada pero luego resulta que hay hora y media de tren o bus para volver a casa. ¿Cómo se cuenta eso? Entiendo que es una situación un tanto peculiar, pero imagino que algún tipo de norma tendrá que regular esas situaciones que yo desconozco y trato de averigüar. 

Y por cierto, gracias por responder!!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Ago 2022)

Cuando la actividad a la que se dedica la empresa únicamente puede realizarse en el domicilio de los clientes, el desplazamiento directo de los trabajadores desde su domicilio (y vuelta al finalizar la jornada) tiene la consideración de tiempo de trabajo. Es criterio del Tribunal Supremo según sentencia de 09/06/2021.


----------



## Alfa555 (17 Ago 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> El desplazamiento se realiza en transporte público ya que precisamente el trabajo consiste en llevar vehículos de un punto A a otro B distante y diferente con lo que no te sirve de nada llevar tu coche al punto A y luego tener que regresar desde el B a por él. Solo en algunos casos hay un retorno al punto de partida, pero son pocos casos, de ahí que haya que usar el transporte público principalmente para realizar el trabajo .
> 
> La empresa no tiene sede ni local en la provincia, sí pagan km si usas tu vehículo cuando procede y se puede utilizar, pero la duda es qué pasa cuando te piden que recojas un coche en tal sitio a primera hora y el desplazamiento lleva más tiempo de lo normal por distancia, mala comunicación, etc. Y estamos en la misma si quieren que entregues el coche a última hora de tu jornada pero luego resulta que hay hora y media de tren o bus para volver a casa. ¿Cómo se cuenta eso? Entiendo que es una situación un tanto peculiar, pero imagino que algún tipo de norma tendrá que regular esas situaciones que yo desconozco y trato de averigüar.
> 
> Y por cierto, gracias por responder!!



Si vas en transporte público entiendo que la empresa te paga el billete . Yo conservaría esos billetes ya que entiendo que indicaràn una hora de salida ,es desde la hora a la que te subes al medio de transporte el momento en el que empieza a contar tu tiempo de trabajo. 
Cuál es tu Convenio Colectivo ?


----------



## six six six the number.. (17 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Si vas en transporte público entiendo que la empresa te paga el billete . Yo conservaría esos billetes ya que entiendo que indicaràn una hora de salida ,es desde la hora a la que te subes al medio de transporte el momento en el que empieza a contar tu tiempo de trabajo.
> Cuál es tu Convenio Colectivo ?



Exacto, la empresa paga el billete y el horario queda registrado en el ticket, pero se hacen los tontos a la hora de determinar en qué momento exacto corresponde añadir una hora extra trabajada y de ahí mi consulta para aclararlo ya que no estoy nada puesto en estos temas.

¿Cómo puedo saber cuál es mi Convenio Colectivo? El contrato -y el pago de la nómina- lo hace una ETT y al respecto indican que "El trabajador prestará sus servicios como Conductor, incluido en el grupo profesional de acuerdo con el sistema de clasificación profesional según convenio" 
También ponen en el contrato que la distribución de tiempo de trabajo será de ........ -no ponen el horario- conforme a lo previsto en el convenio colectivo. Pero no veo por ninguna parte que indiquen cuál es exactamente el Convenio Colectivo al que hacen alusión. 

Muy agradecido por las respuestas.


----------



## Hombredepaja (17 Ago 2022)

Por cuidado de familiar durante el primer año tienes reserva de puesto, te puedes coger 364 días sabáticos con total tranquilidad.


----------



## Hombredepaja (17 Ago 2022)

Supongo que depende de lo tiquismiquis que sean en la empresa.


----------



## potatosalsa (23 Ago 2022)

Agradecería que alguien con más información que yo pudiera alegrarme el día.

Os cuento mi caso.

Mi vida laboral refleja que a mis 53 años, he estado de alta en la Seguridad Social casi 27 años, de los cuales he cotizado al régimen general casi uno. El resto (casi 26) he sido un autónomo (primero en una cooperativa y luego en el comercio minorista).

Durante la pandemia del COVID y dado que mi negocio estaba ubicado en un Hotel que ha permanecido cerrado más de año y medio he podido cobrar la ayuda de cese de actividad extraordinario aprobada por el Gobierno a través de mi Mutua FREMAP, por lo que la seguridad social considera que en ese período he estado pluriempleado, por lo que mi vida laboral se reduce de los 27 años a 25 años y algo más.

Este pasado mes de Julio he cerrado mi negocio, por un tema familiar. Mis padres, los dos mayores de 80 años y que viven en una ciudad distinta a la que yo resido, necesitan mi ayuda.

Mi padre es dependiente, tiene una demencia severa y una movilidad casi nula por lo que necesita que alguien esté pendiente de él las 24 horas del día, y lógicamente mi madre a sus años no se puede hacer cargo de él. Aunque contamos con ayuda externa, al menos por un tiempo, me voy a dedicar a su cuidado (al de ambos dos).

Pues bien, estoy intentando tramitar con mi mutua FREMAP el cobro del cese de actividad por el que he cotizado casi 10 años, pero como no he cerrado mi negocio por motivos ni económicos, ni por ejecución administrativa o judicial, ni por causa de fuerza mayor, ni por violencia de género, ni por divorcio, pues me dicen que no me corresponde la ayuda.

Intento entonces, tramitar en el SEPE el subsidio para mayores de 52 años pero me dicen que tampoco me corresponde porque tengo haber cotizado un mínimo de 6 años en el Régimen General.

De verdad que después de haber cotizado todos esos años, haber pagado mis impuestos, haber generado varios puestos de trabajo por los que también he cotizado, después de todo eso no tengo derecho a cobrar ningún subsidio??? Nada de nada, ningún mísero mes???

Alguien me lo puede confirmar????



Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (24 Ago 2022)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Agradecería que alguien con más información que yo pudiera alegrarme el día.
> 
> Os cuento mi caso.
> 
> ...



los del SEPE tienen razon,ser autonomo en españa es una mierda.


----------



## atika (1 Sep 2022)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Agradecería que alguien con más información que yo pudiera alegrarme el día.
> 
> Os cuento mi caso.
> 
> ...



Es correcto lo que te han dicho.
Lo siento.
Tal vez deberías haberlo preguntado antes de cerrar a ver qué opciones se podían haber barajado. Ahora es imposible.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Sep 2022)

traigo esto que me pareció interesante, si no es el lugar hacédmelo saber


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches conforero...

Podría un juez pasar de tema civil a tema penal una vez dictado auto de fecha de juicio?


----------



## Poseidón (15 Sep 2022)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Agradecería que alguien con más información que yo pudiera alegrarme el día.
> 
> Os cuento mi caso.
> 
> ...



Pues si con el divorcio vale yo lo veo claro...


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (24 Sep 2022)

si tienes un contrato temporal por circustancias de la produccion de 6 meses,si te despiden antes de los 6 meses te tienen que pagar los 6 meses ? el periodo de prueba ya lo pase.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Sep 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> si tienes un contrato temporal por circustancias de la produccion de 6 meses,si te despiden antes de los 6 meses te tienen que pagar los 6 meses ? el periodo de prueba ya lo pase.



No. Te pagarán la indemnización por despido.


----------



## Galvani (26 Sep 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> si tienes un contrato temporal por circustancias de la produccion de 6 meses,si te despiden antes de los 6 meses te tienen que pagar los 6 meses ? el periodo de prueba ya lo pase.



Juas, si, te pagan unas vacaciones en Punta Cana... Estás vacilando?


----------



## jolu (7 Oct 2022)

Pregunto.

Si un trabajador tiene regulado el trabajar unas horas al año, y finaliza el año y ha trabajado 100 horas mas.
¿Puede la empresa pagarle esas horas de mas como horas "normales" o debe hacerlo como horas extras?

¿Puede el trabajador exigir la devolución de esas horas a cambio de días libres?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Oct 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Pregunto.
> 
> Si un trabajador tiene regulado el trabajar unas horas al año, y finaliza el año y ha trabajado 100 horas mas.
> ¿Puede la empresa pagarle esas horas de mas como horas "normales" o debe hacerlo como horas extras?
> ...



Depende.

"En ausencia de pacto al respecto, se entenderá que las horas extraordinarias realizadas deberán ser compensadas mediante descanso dentro de los cuatro meses siguientes a su realización. "






El salario y tiempo de Trabajo. Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social


Sitio web del Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social: Contiene la página principal del sitio web del Ministerio: El salario y tiempo de Trabajo




www.mites.gob.es


----------



## jolu (8 Oct 2022)

No hay ningún pacto. 
En mi caso hablamos de la administración pública. Ya el año pasado nos pagaron (en la nómina de enero) las horas sobrantes al precio que les dio la gana. Yo me olí la jugada y trabajé 4 días en diciembre, lo otro me lo pedí libre por exceso de horas.


----------



## atika (9 Oct 2022)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Agradecería que alguien con más información que yo pudiera alegrarme el día.
> 
> Os cuento mi caso.
> 
> ...



Es correcto. Los autonomos tienen casi imposible cobrar el subsidio para mayores.
Un saludo


----------



## atika (9 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Vete a un abogado ya. Tienes que hacer una reclamación de cantidades porque te fuiste tú. Creo que para eso no hay smac. Es una reclamación de cantidades pero no sé... Para eso no hace falta un gran abogado. Los de los sindicatos y sin estar afiliado no se... Pide precios y a laboralistas y te quedas con uno de los asequibles.



PAra unua reclamación de cantiades es *OBLIGATORIA* la presentación de una papeleta de conciliación previa en el SMAC. Tranuquilo, tienes un año.
Un saludo.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (15 Oct 2022)

despues de 1 año trabajando con contratos temporales en la misma empresa y despues no hacerte fijo,sino despedirte,cuanto tiempo tiene que pasar para volver a trabajar en la misma empresa con contratos temporales por otro año ???


----------



## Lombroso (18 Oct 2022)

¿Es válida una renuncia a una cantidad (vacaciones no disfrutadas en contrato fijo discontinuo) realizada por mensaje de whatsapp?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Oct 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> despues de 1 año trabajando con contratos temporales en la misma empresa y despues no hacerte fijo,sino despedirte,cuanto tiempo tiene que pasar para volver a trabajar en la misma empresa con contratos temporales por otro año ???



Por lo que dicen creo que tiene que haber hueco de más de 6 meses, pero contratos temporales de 1 año ya no hay si no son para sustituir una baja, una excedencia forzosa y cosas así.


----------



## atika (27 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> ¿Es válida una renuncia a una cantidad (vacaciones no disfrutadas en contrato fijo discontinuo) realizada por mensaje de whatsapp?



No renuncies, aceptala y envíamela hombre. Compartir es vivir.


----------



## Can Cervecero (5 Nov 2022)

Buenas tardes:

Si has devengado dos trienios por haber trabajado en el grupo C1 de la Administración General (Ministerio) como funcionario interino y ahora pasas a trabajar en un Ayto como Grupo 2, con contrato temporal de un año, como personal laboral, ¿Puedes solicitar cobrar esos trienios?
En caso afirmativo ¿Hay alguna norma q lo diga?


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Nov 2022)

Buenas, es legal este contrato y horario???

-Una semana de Lunes a Domingo 8 horas en horario de mañana
-Una semana de descanso.
-Una semana de Lunes a Domingo 8 horas en horario de tarde.
-Una semana de descanso.
-Una semana de Lunes a Domingo 8 horas en horario de noche.
-Una semana de descanso

(vuelta a empezar)

Trabajas sí o sí aunque haya festivos y en la semana de descanso si cae festivo ese no te lo dan de más. Es decir, no tienes festivos ni nacionales ni nada. Y tampoco tienes vacaciones como tales, sólo esas semanas de descanso intercaladas. Las noches no las pagan con extra.

No es que lo esté haciendo, pero me ha llegado esta info de horario real y quería verificarla.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

Hola, tengo un contrato indefinido que una carnica. Me contrataron hace 13 años para dar servicio en un cliente(así aparece en el contrato)

Si el cliente un día ya no necesita más de esos servicios ...la carnica me despediría con 33 o con 20 días?


----------



## Ratziel (27 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Buenas, es legal este contrato y horario???
> 
> -Una semana de Lunes a Domingo 8 horas en horario de mañana
> -Una semana de descanso.
> ...



Obviamente no, porque todo el mundo tiene como mínimo 30 días de vacaciones tengan el horario que tengan, y los periodos de disfrute no pueden ser impuestos (han de ser pactados). Lo que sí es legal es lo de trabajar 7 días y descansar otros 7, no habría problema alguno porque el ET dice que los descansos obligatorios de 36 horas semanales son acumulables hasta 14 dias.


----------



## Ratziel (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Hola, tengo un contrato indefinido que una carnica. Me contrataron hace 13 años para dar servicio en un cliente(así aparece en el contrato)
> 
> Si el cliente un día ya no necesita más de esos servicios ...la carnica me despediría con 33 o con 20 días?



33 días, pero da igual porque en realidad trabajas para el cliente y no para la cárnica, así que si un día tienes que demandar algo lo primero será resolver esa subcontratación ilegal.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> 33 días, pero da igual porque en realidad trabajas para el cliente y no para la cárnica, así que si un día tienes que demandar algo lo primero será resolver esa subcontratación ilegal.



Gracias, me podrías detallar, aunque sea brevemente, los pasos a seguir? Si me van a dar 33 dias que más me da que sean de la cárnica o del cliente, no?

Gracias!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Nov 2022)

Buenas. Por si entiendes sobre esto, te paso el hilo: ¿Conocéis cómo funciona "empresia", REGISTRO DE CARGOS/SOCIEDADES?

No se si es de la temática de este hilo. Si alguien entiende de sociedades y le echa un vistazo, gracias. Sin tener ni puta idea sobre sociedades yo apuesto que no puedes constar gratis como administrador de una sin haber traspasado/comprado la empresa, pero a ver si me equivoco...


----------



## Ratziel (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> me podrías detallar, aunque sea brevemente, los pasos a seguir?



Tú no tienes que hacer nada. Llevas 13 años trabajando para una empresa, por lo que es obvio que eres indefinido y la indemnización por despedirte son 33 días (45 días para el periodo que trabajaste antes de febrero de 2012). Para pagarte 20 días tendría que ser un despido objetivo, pero ya me dirán cómo lo van a hacer con ese contrato en fraude que tienes clarísimo de libro (que por cierto, buenos ignorantes los de RRHH o los de Asesorías Paco, porque se podían haber ahorrado un buen dinero pagado a la Seguridad Social durante unos cuántos años con solo haber regularizado tu contrato, y las consecuencias para la empresa serían las mismas que van a ser ahora). No te calientes la cabeza. En el contrato puede poner que es de fin de obra y además que tienes que entrar a la oficina haciendo el pino-puente y todo lo que les haya dado la ganar poner, y tanto la cárnica como el cliente pueden decir misa, pero tú eres indefinido sin ninguna duda. No tiene mayor historia. Si no te lo pagan así, papeleta de conciliación y listo (todo es completamente gratis, y si no entran en razón, pues al juzgado y ya se lo explicará el juez, gratis para ti también).



urano dijo:


> Si me van a dar 33 dias que más me da que sean de la cárnica o del cliente, no?



No te da igual, porque el salario en cliente es mayor al de la cárnica, y por tanto la indemnización también (además de que puedes reclamar el salario de los últimos 12 meses). Ademas, como se están vulnerando tus derechos fundamentales, el supuesto "despido" es nulo por lo que cobrarías salarios de tramitación hasta que salga el juicio (vacaciones pagadas de unos cuantos meses, dicho en Román paladino).

Todo esto sujeto a que te defiendas bien o a que te lo haga un laboralista en condiciones. Si vas a ir a Comisiones o UGT y te lo va a llevar el havogau del sindicato, pues seguramente la cosa no termine así de bien.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> Tú no tienes que hacer nada. Llevas 13 años trabajando para una empresa, por lo que es obvio que eres indefinido y la indemnización por despedirte son 33 días (45 días para el periodo que trabajaste antes de febrero de 2012). Para pagarte 20 días tendría que ser un despido objetivo, pero ya me dirán cómo lo van a hacer con ese contrato en fraude que tienes clarísimo de libro (que por cierto, buenos ignorantes los de RRHH o los de Asesorías Paco, porque se podían haber ahorrado un buen dinero pagado a la Seguridad Social durante unos cuántos años con solo haber regularizado tu contrato, y las consecuencias para la empresa serían las mismas que van a ser ahora). No te calientes la cabeza. En el contrato puede poner que es de fin de obra y además que tienes que entrar a la oficina haciendo el pino-puente y todo lo que les haya dado la ganar poner, y tanto la cárnica como el cliente pueden decir misa, pero tú eres indefinido sin ninguna duda. No tiene mayor historia. Si no te lo pagan así, papeleta de conciliación y listo (todo es completamente gratis, y si no entran en razón, pues al juzgado y ya se lo explicará el juez, gratis para ti también).
> 
> 
> No te da igual, porque el salario en cliente es mayor al de la cárnica, y por tanto la indemnización también (además de que puedes reclamar el salario de los últimos 12 meses). Ademas, como se están vulnerando tus derechos fundamentales, el supuesto "despido" es nulo por lo que cobrarías salarios de tramitación hasta que salga el juicio (vacaciones pagadas de unos cuantos meses, dicho en Román paladino).
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu extensa respuesta.

Cuando hablas de RRHH,Seguridad Social,etc... te refieres a la carnica o al del cliente?

Desde la perspectiva de la carnica...si se termina el servicio y yo estaba contratado exclusivamente para ese cliente... no sería despido procedente y 20 días?
Por otro lado el cliente es una multinacional importante que tiene más cárnicas...no sólo la mía. Te lo digo porque tendrá muchos contactos a todos los niveles.

Y qué despacho de abogados me recomiendas si llega el caso?


----------



## Ratziel (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Cuando hablas de RRHH,Seguridad Social,etc... te refieres al de la carnica o al del cliente?



Me refiero a la carnica. Podrían haber simulado que te pasaban de temporal a indefinido (que es lo que eres en realidad así que les da igual) y ahorrarse unos años el 50% de las cotizaciones.



urano dijo:


> Desde la perspectiva de la carnica...si se termina el servicio y yo estaba contratado exclusivamente para ese cliente... no sería despido procedente y 20 días?



Tienes que entender que no existe algo como "estar contratado exclusivamente para ese cliente". De hecho me sorprendería que fuesen tan bobos de detallarlo así en el contrato, porque estarían reconociendo la subcontratación ilegal ya desde el primer momento.

No te calientes la cabeza porque es obvio que tu formas parte de la estructura organizativa de lo que tú llamas "tu cliente" y tampoco hay duda después de todos estos años de que el puesto es de carácter indefinido (o al menos lo era cuando entraste). Tan fácil como que poco me equivoco si te digo que te quitan a ti pero tienen que poner a otro (o a otra empresa) a hacer tus funciones. Lo típico de siempre. Eres "el informático", ¿no?


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> Me refiero a la carnica. Podrían haber simulado que te pasaban de temporal a indefinido (que es lo que eres en realidad así que les da igual) y ahorrarse unos años el 50% de las cotizaciones.
> 
> 
> Tienes que entender que no existe algo como "estar contratado exclusivamente para ese cliente". De hecho me sorprendería que fuesen tan bobos de detallarlo así en el contrato, porque estarían reconociendo la subcontratación ilegal ya desde el primer momento.
> ...



Más o menos.

Lo que no me queda claro entonces en esta historia es quien está peor de los dos de cara a un juicio...si la carnica o el cliente?


----------



## Ratziel (27 Nov 2022)

urano dijo:


> Más o menos.
> 
> Lo que no me queda claro entonces en esta historia es quien está peor de los dos de cara a un juicio...si la carnica o el cliente?



En mi opinión, claramente el cliente (aunque a la carnica debería caerle de paso una multa, pero ni idea de si es lo que se sentencia habitualmente). En cualquier caso, eso da igual, tú de lo que tienes que preocuparte es de tus derechos laborales.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> En mi opinión, claramente el cliente (aunque a la carnica debería caerle de paso una multa, pero ni idea de si es lo que se sentencia habitualmente). En cualquier caso, eso da igual, tú de lo que tienes que preocuparte es de tus derechos laborales.



El cliente es una multinacional y tiene contactos y pasta para aburrir..y la carnica también todo sea dicho.

Para ir preparándome, qué despacho de abogados me recomienda?


----------



## urano (11 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> Tú no tienes que hacer nada. Llevas 13 años trabajando para una empresa, por lo que es obvio que eres indefinido y la indemnización por despedirte son 33 días (45 días para el periodo que trabajaste antes de febrero de 2012). Para pagarte 20 días tendría que ser un despido objetivo, pero ya me dirán cómo lo van a hacer con ese contrato en fraude que tienes clarísimo de libro (que por cierto, buenos ignorantes los de RRHH o los de Asesorías Paco, porque se podían haber ahorrado un buen dinero pagado a la Seguridad Social durante unos cuántos años con solo haber regularizado tu contrato, y las consecuencias para la empresa serían las mismas que van a ser ahora). No te calientes la cabeza. En el contrato puede poner que es de fin de obra y además que tienes que entrar a la oficina haciendo el pino-puente y todo lo que les haya dado la ganar poner, y tanto la cárnica como el cliente pueden decir misa, pero tú eres indefinido sin ninguna duda. No tiene mayor historia. Si no te lo pagan así, papeleta de conciliación y listo (todo es completamente gratis, y si no entran en razón, pues al juzgado y ya se lo explicará el juez, gratis para ti también).
> 
> 
> No te da igual, porque el salario en cliente es mayor al de la cárnica, y por tanto la indemnización también (además de que puedes reclamar el salario de los últimos 12 meses). Ademas, como se están vulnerando tus derechos fundamentales, el supuesto "despido" es nulo por lo que cobrarías salarios de tramitación hasta que salga el juicio (vacaciones pagadas de unos cuantos meses, dicho en Román paladino).
> ...



Gracias, qué despacho de abogados me aconsejas?


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> 33 días, pero da igual porque en realidad trabajas para el cliente y no para la cárnica, así que si un día tienes que demandar algo lo primero será resolver esa subcontratación ilegal.



Hola, quiero empezar a preparame ya para cuando llegue el caso...no sé si será dentro de 2 años o de 5...que me aconsejas además de contactar en su momento con un despacho de abogados potente?


----------



## Ratziel (14 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Hola, quiero empezar a preparame ya para cuando llegue el caso...no sé si será dentro de 2 años o de 5...que me aconsejas además de contactar en su momento con un despacho de abogados potente?



Que vayas recopilando todas las pruebas posibles que demuestran que trabajas para tu cliente y que la carnica ni la pisas y si no fuera porque son quienes te ingresan la nómina ni sabrías que existen. Correos electrónicos, documentos, grabaciones de conversaciones (en las que participes tú, ni se te ocurra grabar conversaciones ajenas que la lías parda), etc.


----------



## urano (14 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> Que vayas recopilando todas las pruebas posibles que demuestran que trabajas para tu cliente y que la carnica ni la pisas y si no fuera porque son quienes te ingresan la nómina ni sabrías que existen. Correos electrónicos, documentos, grabaciones de conversaciones (en las que participes tú, ni se te ocurra grabar conversaciones ajenas que la lías parda), etc.



Eso no es ilegal y puede ser contraproducente?

Es una empresa muy potente con una política muy estricta y con muchos tentáculos con programas informáticos de última generación que detectan cualquier traspaso de datos...


----------



## Ratziel (14 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Eso no es ilegal y puede ser contraproducente?
> 
> Es una empresa muy potente con una política muy estricta y con muchos tentáculos con programas informáticos de última generación que detectan cualquier traspaso de datos...



En absoluto. Tienes todo el derecho del mundo a tener copias de cualquier comunicación EN LA QUE TÚ PARTICIPAS, y más cuando el propósito es la tutela judicial efectiva en defensa de tus derechos fundamentales.


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> En absoluto. Tienes todo el derecho del mundo a tener copias de cualquier comunicación EN LA QUE TÚ PARTICIPAS, y más cuando el propósito es la tutela judicial efectiva en defensa de tus derechos fundamentales.



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


Lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente, como una empresa tan potente(el cliente) con ,se supone, una asesoría jurídica top se arriesga esto?Qué me pierdo? Es que no soy solo yo, hay muchos en mi situación...

Del articulo:

"La cesión ilegal de trabajadores se considera una infracción laboral muy grave, sancionable con multa de 6.251 a 187.515 euros."









Cesión ilegal de trabajadores: cómo identificarla y qué hacer


Identificar y actuar frente a la cesión ilegal de trabajadores es sencillo y otorga al trabajador importantes derechos y garantías laborales.




civicabogados.com


----------



## Ratziel (15 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente, como una empresa tan potente(el cliente) con ,se supone, una asesoría jurídica top se arriesga esto?Qué me pierdo? Es que no soy solo yo, hay muchos en mi situación...
> ...



No se arriesga a nada, por un montón de razones (que son las que hacen que España esté llenita de cárnicas disfrazadas de consultoras). La ley laboral es papel mojado porque el 99,9999% de irregularidades no acaba en denuncia del trabajador (estadística inventada, pero es seguro que la cifra se queda corta). De las poquísimas denuncias de trabajadores, la mayoría son llevadas por los havogaus de los sindicatos "de trabajadores" (permíteme que me descojone) que aceptarán cualquier cosa extrajudicialmente aunque por derecho te correspondan diez veces más cosas. Incluso cuando se llega a juicio, el hecho de que se le dé la razón al trabajador y la empresa tenga que pagar lo que este pidió, eso no significa que a la empresa se le multe automáticamente, sino que dependerá de la actitud que haya tenido la empresa en la conciliación y en el juicio y, además, quién cede ilegalmente al trabajador es la cárnica, el cliente solo tendría que regularizar la situación del trabajador (últimos 12 meses). E incluso si nos vamos al peor de los casos, el 0,0001% de veces que sucede compensa con creces el 99,9999% de veces que no, pues se arregla simplemente con dinero sin más consecuencias, por lo que es muy rentable. Y así están las cosas.

PD: Todo lo que digo son opiniones personales, nunca lo tomes como consejo legal. Como te decía, ve a ver a un buen laboralista que trabaje de forma independiente (para identificarlo es fácil, nunca te dará respuestas absolutas, sino que te citará leyes, muchísima jurisprudencia y te contará sus diferentes experiencias en el Juzgado).


----------



## urano (15 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> No se arriesga a nada, por un montón de razones (que son las que hacen que España esté llenita de cárnicas disfrazadas de consultoras). La ley laboral es papel mojado porque el 99,9999% de irregularidades no acaba en denuncia del trabajador (estadística inventada, pero es seguro que la cifra se queda corta). De las poquísimas denuncias de trabajadores, la mayoría son llevadas por los havogaus de los sindicatos "de trabajadores" (permíteme que me descojone) que aceptarán cualquier cosa extrajudicialmente aunque por derecho te correspondan diez veces más cosas. Incluso cuando se llega a juicio, el hecho de que se le dé la razón al trabajador y la empresa tenga que pagar lo que este pidió, eso no significa que a la empresa se le multe automáticamente, sino que dependerá de la actitud que haya tenido la empresa en la conciliación y en el juicio y, además, quién cede ilegalmente al trabajador es la cárnica, el cliente solo tendría que regularizar la situación del trabajador (últimos 12 meses). E incluso si nos vamos al peor de los casos, el 0,0001% de veces que sucede compensa con creces el 99,9999% de veces que no, pues se arregla simplemente con dinero sin más consecuencias, por lo que es muy rentable. Y así están las cosas.
> 
> PD: Todo lo que digo son opiniones personales, nunca lo tomes como consejo legal. Como te decía, ve a ver a un buen laboralista que trabaje de forma independiente (para identificarlo es fácil, nunca te dará respuestas absolutas, sino que te citará leyes, muchísima jurisprudencia y te contará sus diferentes experiencias en el Juzgado).



Muchas gracias de nuevo.

porque hay muy pocas denuncias de trabajadores?
Y que despacho de abogados me aconsejas?
Estoy perdido en este asunto, nunca he lidiado en asuntos jurídicos.


----------



## urano (17 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> En absoluto. Tienes todo el derecho del mundo a tener copias de cualquier comunicación EN LA QUE TÚ PARTICIPAS, y más cuando el propósito es la tutela judicial efectiva en defensa de tus derechos fundamentales.



Todos las prueba que tengo son mails.

Pero tengo sensaciones contrapuestas.... sacarlos ahora(reenviarlos a un correo privado?) y que me pillen(los mails pueden dejar rastros en los servidores) y desencadenar la tormenta que ahora no me conviene.....
o esperar al día que me despidan( que llegará, no sé si en 2 años o 5) para no arriesgarme y que no pueda sacarlos al desactivarme la cuenta de usuario.


Como lo ves?


----------



## Ratziel (17 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Todos las prueba que tengo son mails.
> 
> Pero tengo sensaciones contrapuestas.... sacarlos ahora(reenviarlos a un correo privado?) y que me pillen(los mails pueden dejar rastros en los servidores) y desencadenar la tormenta que ahora no me conviene.....
> o esperar al día que me despidan( que llegará, no sé si en 2 años o 5) para no arriesgarme y que no pueda sacarlos al desactivarme la cuenta de usuario.
> ...



Los puedes imprimir y ya está. No necesitas más.


----------



## urano (17 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> Los puedes imprimir y ya está. No necesitas más.
> Wa



Pero en la impresora igual se queda la "señal' también....y justo ese día cuando salga por la puerta el de seguridad justo me cachea.

Yo lo que quiero este tener los mails ya en mi poder sin que se puedan enterar o levantar sospecha.


----------



## Hombredepaja (18 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero en la impresora igual se queda la "señal' también....y justo ese día cuando salga por la puerta el de seguridad justo me cachea.
> 
> Yo lo que quiero este tener los mails ya en mi poder sin que se puedan enterar o levantar sospecha.



Preguntas porque los trabajadores denuncian poco cuando tu mismo eres el ejemplo más claro de típico trabajador, con miedo a copiar/imprimir unos correos electrónicos...


----------



## urano (18 Dic 2022)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Preguntas porque los trabajadores denuncian poco cuando tu mismo eres el ejemplo más claro de típico trabajador, con miedo a copiar/imprimir unos correos electrónicos...



Te doy la razón.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Dic 2022)

Pregunta convenios.

Si a lo largo del 2022 has tenido una subida salarial acordada con la empresa a principios de año, no relaciona a cuenta convenio. Despues de firma convenio finales 2022 se acuerda una subida del 4,5% para el 2022, con clausula inabsorbible de convenio.

Se puede considerar ese aumento a principios del 2022 como compensatorio del 4,5%, o no?


----------



## Galvani (29 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Muchas gracias de nuevo.
> 
> porque hay muy pocas denuncias de trabajadores?
> Y que despacho de abogados me aconsejas?
> Estoy perdido en este asunto, nunca he lidiado en asuntos jurídicos.



Porque la gente se tiene que gastar un dinero en abogados para conseguir que si ganan, al día siguiente la despidan con 4 perras o le hagan mobbing y se tenga que largar. Eso si ganan. Dicen que no se denuncia nada... Yo fui a un juicio laboral y estaban llenos y la realidad es que como mucho la empresa paga lo que tenga que pagar (una miseria para ellos) y sigue haciendo lo que quiere. Está todo montado para que si quieres lo tuyo, alimentes abogados, jueces, medicos, y las empresas sigan haciendo lo que quieren. 

Por no hablar de la gente de mierda que hay; que en vez de unirse se pone el pie por migajas y maldad. Que son peores ellos que el empresario.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Porque la gente se tiene que gastar un dinero en abogados para conseguir que si ganan, al día siguiente la despidan con 4 perras o le hagan mobbing y se tenga que largar. Eso si ganan. Dicen que no se denuncia nada... Yo fui a un juicio laboral y estaban llenos y la realidad es que como mucho la empresa paga lo que tenga que pagar (una miseria para ellos) y sigue haciendo lo que quiere. Está todo montado para que si quieres lo tuyo, alimentes abogados, jueces, medicos, y las empresas sigan haciendo lo que quieren.
> 
> Por no hablar de la gente de mierda que hay; que en vez de unirse se pone el pie por migajas y maldad. Que son peores ellos que el empresario.



Pero en mi caso en concreto, cuando llegue el momento si que me aconsejas denunciar, no?
Podríamos estar hablando de 100k...


----------



## Ratziel (29 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Porque la gente se tiene que gastar un dinero en abogados para conseguir que si ganan, al día siguiente la despidan con 4 perras o le hagan mobbing y se tenga que largar. Eso si ganan. Dicen que no se denuncia nada... Yo fui a un juicio laboral y estaban llenos y la realidad es que como mucho la empresa paga lo que tenga que pagar (una miseria para ellos) y sigue haciendo lo que quiere. Está todo montado para que si quieres lo tuyo, alimentes abogados, jueces, medicos, y las empresas sigan haciendo lo que quieren.
> 
> Por no hablar de la gente de mierda que hay; que en vez de unirse se pone el pie por migajas y maldad. Que son peores ellos que el empresario.



Presentar una demanda en el juzgado de lo Social es gratis, y no es necesario llevar abogado y procurador. Lo de que al día siguiente de denunciar te despiden también te lo has inventado (es justo al revés, ya no te despiden en una buena temporada salvo que haya un verdadero motivo justificable con papeles, porque si no les vuelves a denunciar y lo único que consiguen es darte unos buenos meses de vacaciones pagadas hasta que salga el juicio donde el despido será nulo).


----------



## Galvani (29 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> Presentar una demanda en el juzgado de lo Social es gratis, y no es necesario llevar abogado y procurador. Lo de que al día siguiente de denunciar te despiden también te lo has inventado (es justo al revés, ya no te despiden en una buena temporada salvo que haya un verdadero motivo justificable con papeles, porque si no les vuelves a denunciar y lo único que consiguen es darte unos buenos meses de vacaciones pagadas hasta que salga el juicio donde el despido será nulo).



Si; tu vete a un juicio sin abogado para que te pulan. Lo del despido me lo he inventado? Vale despido nulo, vuelves y te acosan. No he conocido a nadie que haya denunciado y haya sacado una pasta a la empresa sin represalias. ¿En serio me dices que las empresas tienen miedo de algo?


----------



## Galvani (29 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


> Pero en mi caso en concreto, cuando llegue el momento si que me aconsejas denunciar, no?
> Podríamos estar hablando de 100k...



Hombre claro. Lo unico que digo es que lo que se ve es que hacen lo que quieren y yo no he visto a ninguna empresa hundirse por denuncias. Y sí, la gente sí denuncia. Muy poco pero sí.


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hombre claro. Lo unico que digo es que lo que se ve es que hacen lo que quieren y yo no he visto a ninguna empresa hundirse por denuncias. Y sí, la gente sí denuncia. Muy poco pero sí.



Gracias, yo de momento sigo recabando pruebas.


----------



## Ratziel (30 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si; tu vete a un juicio sin abogado para que te pulan.



No digas chorradas, anda. Si tienes la razón en lo que pides, en la mayoría aplastante de los casos, te la darán y punto. Y viceversa, si no la tienes, dará igual que lleves al mejor abogado que exista. El mundo real no es una película de abogados americanos.



Galvani dijo:


> Lo del despido me lo he inventado?



Sí, sin duda.



Galvani dijo:


> Vale despido nulo, vuelves y te acosan.



Claro, claro. Denuncias porque se vulneran tus derechos laborales. Te despiden como represalia. Vuelves a denunciar y se declara nulo. Y entonces, cuando ya saben por activa y por pasiva que no te vas a dejar torear, en lugar de empezar a respetar la relación laboral, como no han tenido bastante todavía, empiezan a acosarte, para terminar ya comiéndose la madre de todas las hostias. Jajaja.



Galvani dijo:


> No he conocido a nadie que haya denunciado y haya sacado una pasta a la empresa sin represalias.



No has conocido a nadie que haya denunciado. Termina la frase ahí.



Galvani dijo:


> ¿En serio me dices que las empresas tienen miedo de algo?



Qué miedo van a tener las empresas si se denuncia el 0,1% de las cosas, y de lo que se denuncia el 90% acaba en un simple arreglo económico sin mayores consecuencias...

PD: Aburrís a las piedras. Años y años y más años repitiendo las mismas bobadas como loros. Solo te ha faltado "la del expediente" para bordarlo.


----------



## Galvani (30 Dic 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> No digas chorradas, anda. Si tienes la razón en lo que pides, en la mayoría aplastante de los casos, te la darán y punto. Y viceversa, si no la tienes, dará igual que lleves al mejor abogado que exista. El mundo real no es una película de abogados americanos.
> 
> 
> Sí, sin duda.
> ...



Tu lo que pasa es que has trabajado poco o no has tenido problemas. Pues claro que se denuncia poco, porque al final te dan lo que tenían que darte y tu gastas pasta y salud.

Claro, tu vas allí sin abogado y sin saber exponer el tema (porque los abogados no están para exponer los hechos solo, sino para convencer al juez) Si no sabes eso...

Pues claro que lo harían (acosarte) ¿Sabes lo difícil que es demostrar eso sin pruebas no contundentes de mucho tiempo o
testigos? Te vas tú al final o te provocan el despido.

SI he conocido gente que ha tenido historias chungas. Una MUY chunga por cierto. Y yo mismo denuncie un despido junto con más compañeros que se declaró nulo y tuvimos que coger una indemnización de mierda y a plazos, porque a ver quién iba a volver a un sitio donde no estaban pagando ya nóminas y acabar yendo al Fogasa como tantos que luego recibieron migajas.

Sal a la calle y habla con la gente anda. Y les dices que a ver si a todos les han dado una pasta por denunciar o han metido al palillero en la cárcel.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 Dic 2022)

Imagino que además se podrá pedir otra indemnización por daños morales al lesionar el derecho de indemnidad. Así que terminaría todo antes en un acuerdo económico sin llegar a juicio. Al menos en algún caso del que hablaron en algún momento en mi entorno laboral lo cerraron así, yo no piloto el ámbito jurídico.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Pregunta convenios.
> 
> Si a lo largo del 2022 has tenido una subida salarial acordada con la empresa a principios de año, no relaciona a cuenta convenio. Despues de firma convenio finales 2022 se acuerda una subida del 4,5% para el 2022, con clausula inabsorbible de convenio.
> 
> Se puede considerar ese aumento a principios del 2022 como compensatorio del 4,5%, o no?



Digo yo que dependerá de tu estructura salarial personal. Si solo cobras los conceptos del convenio y son superiores al mismo, se quedan como estén ahora. Si tienes algún concepto de mejora, plus personal etc que no viene en convenio, y dices que el propio convenio indica que no hay absorbibilidad, te habrán de igualar los de convenio a la subida actual, y las mejoras se quedan como están.


----------



## urano (2 Ene 2023)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Imagino que además se podrá pedir otra indemnización por daños morales al lesionar el derecho de indemnidad. Así que terminaría todo antes en un acuerdo económico sin llegar a juicio. Al menos en algún caso del que hablaron en algún momento en mi entorno laboral lo cerraron así, yo no piloto el ámbito jurídico.



Gracias.


----------



## Acheron (5 Ene 2023)

Si estás de baja por paternidad y te pones enfermo se interrumpe la baja por paternidad?

Le ha ocurrido a mi hermano y en la empresa le dicen que no se interrumpe, que en este caso la baja por enfermedad no existe. Es correcto lo que le han dicho?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Ene 2023)

El permiso de paternidad tiene preferencia sobre la baja, no se interrumpe.


----------



## MM Trainer (hace 31 minutos)

Es posible tener dos contratos indefinidos en España? Hay que informar a las dos empresas?

Muchas gracias!


----------

